# Sticky  Winners*



## KoleckeINC

Can we have a thread for these please? If you look close you can see the wet cardboard gasket between the rubber and sink. Nice


----------



## OpenSights

Upside down tee sealed to the ci with wax...


----------



## OpenSights

Below that tee...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

KoleckeINC said:


> Can we have a thread for these please? If you look close you can see the wet cardboard gasket between the rubber and sink. Nice


But why else would they put that cardboard ring on the strainer between the gasket and the nut, if it wasnt ment to be installed..........:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights

And the connection at the basement floor. I think it may have been leaking for two days or so...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Below that tee...


they need more wax..........gota love that old cast iron pipe.........almost as bad as the old galvanized that splits on the seems............


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below that tee...
> 
> 
> 
> they need more wax.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gota love that old cast iron pipe.........almost as bad as the old galvanized that splits on the seems............
Click to expand...

House was full of hackery...


----------



## KoleckeINC

The 49.00 drain guy strikes again!


----------



## yaacov

Caught this in a parking lot yesterday. I'm like, really??


----------



## OpenSights

...


----------



## OpenSights

Hey, it drains...


----------



## OpenSights

One more from tonight.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

OpenSights said:


> One more from tonight.




Looks like something i'd never do but I don't see anything illegal unless there's a garbage disposal to the left. I hate tubular pipe, it's for handy hacks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Michaelcookplum said:


> Looks like something i'd never do but I don't see anything illegal unless there's a garbage disposal to the left. I hate tubular pipe, it's for handy hacks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the trap. The waste outlet is higher than the continuous waste. This is the second one in this apartment building I've come across. We fixed the last one and these tenets move out at the end of the month. I just needed to get it draining till then.

This one was a bit hairy to cable. Whatever kind of hub they used to connect the pic and galvanized let it flop around in the wall. Thought I was going to loose it in the wall.

When drain cleaning at this place you have a 50/50% chance of knocking a hole in the bottom of the drain.


----------



## rwh

From my sister in law's house


----------



## Debo22

rwh said:


> From my sister in law's house


And brother-in-law gets to fix it for free


----------



## Plumbergeek

I love these threads!!!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

OpenSights said:


> Look at the trap. The waste outlet is higher than the continuous waste. This is the second one in this apartment building I've come across. We fixed the last one and these tenets move out at the end of the month. I just needed to get it draining till then.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was a bit hairy to cable. Whatever kind of hub they used to connect the pic and galvanized let it flop around in the wall. Thought I was going to loose it in the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> When drain cleaning at this place you have a 50/50% chance of knocking a hole in the bottom of the drain.




Ah I see now, didn't catch that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh

PVC patch is awesome. Seen that on weld pipe before. Never occurred to try in PVC!


----------



## cmh

When HVAC guys decide to install a water heater


----------



## KoleckeINC

Performing a lot of sink repairs lately. 
Not complaining! 
Got to use our pvc extractor 
on the 2 by 1.5 bushing. Acted like a slip coupling. Tested-
sink was stupid slow. I filled that sob to the rim. Backed up 10mins. Not one drop. Industrial blue rector seal on rubber slip joint washers.
#winner


----------



## KoleckeINC

#Winner


----------



## Oorgnid

I know the jumbled mess looks fun with the duct tape and all, but the pex lines running straight into the gas water heater are my favorite. I was working on a boiler next to it and had to snap a shot of it.


----------



## Oorgnid

KoleckeINC said:


> #Winner


 LOL. That is so great. I want to see how the water lines are connected.


----------



## KoleckeINC

#Mild*Winner


----------



## OpenSights

Taken from a flip. Main was backed up due to roots and Kleenex. All plumbing was done by the previous owner. I highly suggested to have it replaced before putting it on the market.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Taken from a flip. Main was backed up due to roots and Kleenex. All plumbing was done by the previous owner. I highly suggested to have it replaced before putting it on the market.


What's up with that u-turn drain?


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> What's up with that u-turn drain?


That's the laundry line where the back up occurred. I didn't take the time to really look at it well, but one side was higher than the other, like they had two washers? Here's the kicker.... The main backed up from there, the first floor. Main line laid on the floor from the back of the house to where my pvc clean out was; 15' from the front. Just before my clean out there was a 3x2 tee on it's back, went into an 1-1/2 pressure tee that was bushed to 3/4 and capped with some sort of garden hose contraption to cap that and up to a trapped deep sink. I can't explain it. The main backed up out of the second highest non checked fixture.


----------



## OpenSights

I have no clue why the pictures flipped... first time this site has done that to me.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I have no clue why the pictures flipped... first time this site has done that to me.


If you take the picture with your phone vertical it auto rotates to horizontal when you post it. I think that's the glitch.


----------



## Oorgnid

I should have taken a picture of the disposal I put in today. It was wired with two extension cords. The homeowner had wired it to a switch with intersecting extension cords that ran from the disposal to the switch, from the switch to the outlet. I was in complete awe....and very afraid.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Here's a real winner-hint-theres no shower head. Who does this kind of thing besides RJ? Wtfudge


----------



## indyjim

They could at least ran the accent tile vertically to tie that magic together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

Is the shower head in the shower on the other side of the wall being controlled from the tub spout diverter, not it's own valve?


----------



## chonkie

KoleckeINC said:


> Who does this kind of thing besides RJ? Wtfudge


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Calrooter

chonkie said:


> Is the shower head in the shower on the other side of the wall being controlled from the tub spout diverter, not it's own valve?


Tub spout with diverter in a tub only application.


----------



## KoleckeINC

I hope I get this one.


----------



## OpenSights

KoleckeINC said:


> I hope I get this one.


Looks like something one of my property management company would do.


----------



## Eddy k

Dishwasher flex line coiled up nice and tidy.


----------



## Eddy k

Super old pic but just saw this thread, these were venting 2 50 gallon water heaters


----------



## Debo22

Eddy k said:


> Super old pic but just saw this thread, these were venting 2 50 gallon water heaters


I thought it was a metal concentric vent at first


----------



## Eddy k

Me a general contractor, HVAC and electrician were doing a walk through at an apartment complex when I took the pic, funny how you can usually know within a few minutes they can not afford the remodel and the whole thing is a waste of time. Just like bidding all the work you dont get it is part of the job.


----------



## chonkie

Calrooter said:


> Tub spout with diverter in a tub only application.


I did see that. I asked the question I did because I have had someone ask if I would install the shower head in the opposing shower instead of the tub. Setup look similar to his pic, so i asked. I did not do what they asked by the way.


----------



## sparky

chonkie said:


> I did see that. I asked the question I did because I have had someone ask if I would install the shower head in the opposing shower instead of the tub. Setup look similar to his pic, so i asked. I did not do what they asked by the way.


Suuuurrrreeee,I bet when they pull that spout water flies out of that shower head right chonkie???lolololol. Just messin with ya


----------



## CT-18

KoleckeINC said:


> I hope I get this one.


They told them the segments help the water climb up the pipe.


----------



## Master Mark

Eddy k said:


> Super old pic but just saw this thread, these were venting 2 50 gallon water heaters



They need to put a roll of aluminium stickey tape around that to seal it off
and it would pass in some dumps in our city......


----------



## OpenSights

A good plumber doesn't let this happen!


----------



## CT-18

I dont know what i am looking at.


----------



## OpenSights

CT-18 said:


> I dont know what i am looking at.


Flap from a pvc check valve. The original plumber was a tad sloppy with his glue, sealed it shut. At least he had the direction right.


----------



## CT-18

What system was it on. Did the head pressure finally pop it open.


----------



## OpenSights

Half bath with laundry, 3", very short run. Backed up enough to force it's way out of the unglued, duct taped lav line. Couldn't pull it out by hand, had to knock it loose with a hammer and screw driver.

Worked out ok other than wanting an early out on a Friday.


----------



## Eddy k

Doing some night work at a federal courthouse, this drain served a break room sink on the first floor of a seven floor stack above it. No vent, check valve off of 4 inch stack right next to sink.


----------



## Eddy k

Should have seen the 80 feet of 1/2" type m feeding the sink laying on top of low volt wire and ceiling tiles, not one proper hanger.


----------



## Oorgnid

Eddy k said:


> Doing some night work at a federal courthouse, this drain served a break room sink on the first floor of a seven floor stack above it. No vent, check valve off of 4 inch stack right next to sink.


 I like the painters tape around the wire nuts. Speaks safety to me.


----------



## Eddy k

Funny you say that, this is one of those contractors that has an electrical division, electrician in the superintendent.


----------



## chonkie

That blue tape doesn't let the paint bleed as bad as normal masking tape. That guy gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## OpenSights

Started cutting, capping, removing stools, three handle faucets in an 11 unit, three story apt building. 

Ran across this horizontal tub trap. For the life of me I can't find it mentioned in the code book. Also my semi homemade toilet dolly. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Pex isn't the only flexible....


----------



## KoleckeINC

I miss the thanks button. That is amazing gargalaxy. These guys get more creative every day.


----------



## OpenSights

KoleckeINC said:


> I miss the thanks button. That is amazing gargalaxy. These guys get more creative every day.


I still have the "thanks" button. Are you not running the full site? I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Gargalaxy

OpenSights said:


> I still have the "thanks" button. Are you not running the full site? I haven't tried anything else.


Me too, at least on tapatalk that's what I use. I got like, thanks and reply.


----------



## OpenSights

I could get it to stop leaking. Even the ferrels were backwards.


----------



## Oorgnid

Is that a flanged tail piece coming out the bottom of that tee? If so, that's why. That, and the way you're holding it, the trap is backwards.


----------



## OpenSights

That's the way it was hooked up. The waste outlet didn't even have a Ferrell, just a garbage disposal rubber on the backside of the nut. I held the trap disconnected to show the tail piece. Surprisingly the tail piece into the outlet of the trap didn't leak.

New continuous waste installed, I like doing things right.

What I meant to write was "I couldn't get it to stop leaking." Thanks again autocorrect.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Help me understand this. We got to floor drains and two trap primer, 2+2=3.


----------



## Rix

Not residential but figured it belonged here. 1 guy did all the electrical and plumbing here. Tenant said they lost power every day for over a week when they first moved in. Wonder why


----------



## Rix

im knocking this guys work while I myself can't rotate a picture on a tablet...


----------



## OpenSights

Lost power? Maybe it's late and not seeing it. Is any of that mess connected to the grease trap? Doesn't really look like it, but that's a nice trap! Someone here posted one that ran across a ceiling some where it dropped down to just under the stairs and back all the way up to the ceiling. Looked residential iirc.

When you post a picture from an IPhone here it rotates it. I haven't quite figured it out, and low on the priority list.


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> Help me understand this. We got to floor drains and two trap primer, 2+2=3.


I think I get it now. Drainage?


----------



## cmh

Rix said:


> im knocking this guys work while I myself can't rotate a picture on a tablet...


It's not your tablet, it's this forum. You need a IT degree to post pictures, or a hell of a lot of patience.


----------



## Rix

OpenSights said:


> Lost power? Maybe it's late and not seeing it. Is any of that mess connected to the grease trap? Doesn't really look like it, but that's a nice trap! Someone here posted one that ran across a ceiling some where it dropped down to just under the stairs and back all the way up to the ceiling. Looked residential iirc.
> 
> When you post a picture from an IPhone here it rotates it. I haven't quite figured it out, and low on the priority list.



I guess their equipment kept shorting..guy clearly wasn't a plumber or an electrician so the landlord had to pay some of our bill. Yes it was going into a interceptor via a pressure tee. multiple pressure fittings and about 8 too many ferncos


----------



## Gargalaxy

OpenSights said:


> I think I get it now. Drainage?


2 floor drains but one was complete dry. The lower trap primer work perfect but the one on top (where the T is) never got water.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Rix said:


> View attachment 100441
> Not residential but figured it belonged here. 1 guy did all the electrical and plumbing here. Tenant said they lost power every day for over a week when they first moved in. Wonder why


What is that box in the right? A grease interceptor?


----------



## 89plumbum

Gargalaxy said:


> Pex isn't the only flexible....



See, you spent all that time bending that pipe. 3- shark bites, 2-screws and BAM, I was out!


----------



## Oorgnid

Rix said:


> [iurl="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=100441&d=1504232078"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]Not residential but figured it belonged here. 1 guy did all the electrical and plumbing here. Tenant said they lost power every day for over a week when they first moved in. Wonder why


I wish I could be a mouse in people's pockets who do this ****ty work and listen to how they work and how they think "Damn I'm good!" Like, how could you look at that and think that even looks remotely professional.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Here is the reason I will not install Rinnai units ever again, They allow a local Propane company to be a dealer/installer with no licensed plumbers on staff. They give you the unit including install if you sign contract to purchase their gas. The install tells all.........


----------



## Gargalaxy

Shark bite and nest free with the install... good promotion :laughing:


----------



## Plumbergeek

Gargalaxy said:


> Shark bite and nest free with the install... good promotion :laughing:


Undersized gas, & condensate drain stuck into sewer. :laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy

Plumbergeek said:


> Undersized gas, & condensate drain stuck into sewer. :laughing:


Why do you complain? That was all I had in my truck, at least I installed a drip leg.....


----------



## Oorgnid

Plumbergeek said:


> Undersized gas, & condensate drain stuck into sewer. :laughing:


I think da Vinci would have been proud of these painting skills. So great, that it carried over to the gas cock knob.


----------



## Oorgnid

Plumbergeek said:


> Here is the reason I will not install Rinnai units ever again, They allow a local Propane company to be a dealer/installer with no licensed plumbers on staff. They give you the unit including install if you sign contract to purchase their gas. The install tells all.........



Superb installation. Tracpipe or flash shield?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Yes, TracPipe CounterStrike


----------



## OpenSights

Found by a rental inspection. Well this wasn't written up, but no sticker on the heater and a backed up main and this kitchen/laundry/FD combo.Line doesn't drop below the floor untill 6' into the basement.

We're just going to bust it up, replace it and inspect the main line.


----------



## OpenSights

I have to bring a ton of rentals up to code when they get popped by the landlord inspector. Here's just a few of the way wrong issues I come across in this one. Cast flange just sitting inside 4" pvc. No plastic seal or anything. Awesome washer stand pipe, and an S trap with an air gap. Slumlords and the city, we'll never run out of work!


----------



## Oorgnid

OpenSights said:


> I have to bring a ton of rentals up to code when they get popped by the landlord inspector. Here's just a few of the way wrong issues I come across in this one. Cast flange just sitting inside 4" pvc. No plastic seal or anything. Awesome washer stand pipe, and an S trap with an air gap. Slumlords and the city, we'll never run out of work!



I'm having a hard time understanding what's even going on with the S-trap in the first picture. Looks like a 2 x 1 1/2 reducing coupling with a piece of 1 1/2 with a trap adapter, with a piece of 1 1/4 or something sticking in it. 

The second picture, is that a main line p-trap? Looks like the one my boss always gets, lol.


----------



## OpenSights

Oorgnid said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding what's even going on with the S-trap in the first picture. Looks like a 2 x 1 1/2 reducing coupling with a piece of 1 1/2 with a trap adapter, with a piece of 1 1/4 or something sticking in it.
> 
> The second picture, is that a main line p-trap? Looks like the one my boss always gets, lol.


Line was run in 2" in the basement. Did ya miss the air gap? 

No whole house trap, not sure which one you see that one in. Laundry dumping into a non trapped, non checked and unvented 2" line. There was even a section of 4" with 2" upstream and 3" downstream. Backward tee on its back in the 4" for an AAV. 

I posted a pic of the fix I did for the lav. Kitchen was basically the same.

Basically rip the nonsense out and start over kinda job. Guessing what kinda dope the original hack was on is up in the air.


----------



## 5onthefloor

2nd job of the day. Don't forget to tell your apprentice to pull all the balls!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Oh and the GC replaced that window BEFORE calling the plumber to identify leak. Oops!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy

What's the purpose for that cleanout T/test T in that position and covered ?


----------



## Eddy k

Probably for testing upstairs during top out.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Eddy K got it test for top out. Only served the washer so it was draining somewhat but enough water was seeping out following the rope handle to cause some good damage

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

5onthefloor said:


> Eddy K got it test for top out. Only served the washer so it was draining somewhat but enough water was seeping out following the rope handle to cause some good damage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When using test tee's these plugs are easier to use and draining is no mess.


----------



## Debo22

Water heater vents. I guess no one paid attention to the two feet taller than anything within 10 feet rule. This is a townhouse community with about 100 units all the same.


----------



## Oorgnid

Debo22 said:


> 5onthefloor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddy K got it test for top out. Only served the washer so it was draining somewhat but enough water was seeping out following the rope handle to cause some good damage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> When using test tee's these plugs are easier to use and draining is no mess.
Click to expand...

We use these when water testing, they're very nice.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Debo22 said:


> When using test tee's these plugs are easier to use and draining is no mess.


Agree with you 100%. What's funny is they deflated the test ball but left it in the tee. I had to use my channel locks to pry the sucker out. I think had they used the screw in type and deflate it, probably would have been there for years without issue since its just a washer drain and lower on the stack.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Sharkbites are the best. Pot filler isolation valve. Good idea but poorly executed. Capped lines since GC is gonna have to pull counter, cabinet etc to remediate damage









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

I recently used 55 shark bites on a job. Best way to cut and cap for a remodel. You can charge for the material over and over again. The goose with the golden egg.


----------



## 5onthefloor

OpenSights said:


> I recently used 55 shark bites on a job. Best way to cut and cap for a remodel. You can charge for the material over and over again. The goose with the golden egg.


I don't mind them. This was a case of bad install. Must cut straight, proper depth, and leave the apex insert in

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

I found one leaking on a dented 3/4 copp stub once. When you use them you need to know how to use them. Temporary only!


----------



## Oorgnid

5onthefloor said:


> Sharkbites are the best. Pot filler isolation valve. Good idea but poorly executed. Capped lines since GC is gonna have to pull counter, cabinet etc to remediate damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Should have removed the SB and put it back on properly, though, that may be hard being that it wasn't put on right he first time, probably isn't enough slack on either side to push the pipe in the rest of the way. In any case, take it out and keep it, and then install a pex ball valve. :whistling2:


----------



## 5onthefloor

Oorgnid said:


> Should have removed the SB and put it back on properly, though, that may be hard being that it wasn't put on right he first time, probably isn't enough slack on either side to push the pipe in the rest of the way. In any case, take it out and keep it, and then install a pex ball valve. :whistling2:


That's the plan to replace with Pex valve but were gonna let em pull the cabinet and counter then come back and redo the valve when all that is out of the way. There was no slack left

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Check out this one!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy

That's the real winner.


----------



## Gargalaxy

I'm out of town finishing a little job  so in the hotel room I found this beauty. Why we need to check the plumbing everywhere we go?


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> I'm out of town finishing a little job  so in the hotel room I found this beauty. Why we need to check the plumbing everywhere we go?


Mrs OpenSights says it's just just to annoy her. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Debo22

5onthefloor said:


> Check out this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Aside from the obvious fails, why do people waste materials money on a drain pan that they don't hook up? I see that quite often.


----------



## Debo22

Gargalaxy said:


> I'm out of town finishing a little job  so in the hotel room I found this beauty. Why we need to check the plumbing everywhere we go?


Technically it's a trap.


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> Check out this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I once saw someone on Craigslist selling five gallon buckets full of chunks of red and blue pex ranging from 1'-3' for $5. Maybe the handyman found a smoking deal like that somewhere?


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I once saw someone on Craigslist selling five gallon buckets full of chunks of red and blue pex ranging from 1'-3' for $5. Maybe the handyman found a smoking deal like that somewhere?


Or he was piping around some boxes he was too lazy to move


----------



## OpenSights

Now that's to damn funny! Next time we come out to Kali we want to do two weeks at least! Too much to do. Took me the drive at night and half way between IB and Escondido to learn how to dive like an ******* again. I need to meet ya someday.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Gargalaxy said:


> I'm out of town finishing a little job  so in the hotel room I found this beauty. Why we need to check the plumbing everywhere we go?


Well at least they masked off the stop handles so they would not get paint on them! I do the same thing. I go into a bathroom the visual inspection starts. 
Just went to a Raising Canes yesterday. Everything looked good til I flush the toilet. Water hammered so bad I thought there was someone in the wall with a sledgehammer hitting the wall. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> Well at least they masked off the stop handles so they would not get paint on them! I do the same thing. I go into a bathroom the visual inspection starts.
> Just went to a Raising Canes yesterday. Everything looked good til I flush the toilet. Water hammered so bad I thought there was someone in the wall with a sledgehammer hitting the wall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bad fill valve or stop. Such a simple fix.


----------



## The Dane

Gargalaxy said:


> I'm out of town finishing a little job  so in the hotel room I found this beauty. Why we need to check the plumbing everywhere we go?


Technically that's a P-trap and hell I just yesterday took one out that looked almost exactly the same but was an old galvanized trap. First time seeing one like that. It was on a tub

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Speaking of noticing plumbing in non work situations...








I think I know why they did this but still silly as hell

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

5onthefloor said:


> Speaking of noticing plumbing in non work situations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know why they did this but still silly as hell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Because they didn't have a Y branch tailpiece?


----------



## 5onthefloor

Debo22 said:


> Because they didn't have a Y branch tailpiece?


Health Dept in the area has been going into restaurants and dinging them on their health inspection for directly connected 3 compartment sinks. I have a feeling they came in and one of those yahoos told them to put in an airgap. This is a sink in a bathroom tho. You can kind of see the suds from soap starting to bubble up out of the bell reducer.
I've talked to a few of these officials and they def don't know anything about plumbing. 
This restaurant prob just hired some handy guy to do this. I would have argued with health dept on this one but whatever. I just went in to use bathroom and get a drink and snack. 
Opensights is right, hard to shake that bug.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy

Health department inspectors are the worse. I'd one that want me to install a vacuum breaker in a T&S wall mount mop sink valve, even after a showed him the vacuum breaker on top :no:


----------



## 5onthefloor

Gargalaxy said:


> Health department inspectors are the worse. I'd one that want me to install a vacuum breaker in a T&S wall mount mop sink valve, even after a showed him the vacuum breaker on top :no:


I picture them sitting in their little meetings/classes and being told...
Look out for direct cross connections
Ensure vacuum breakers are installed etc..
Yet they have no idea what that means or why it's important. Just some bachelor degree that's working their way up the public service ladder. Last one I ran into was book smart, but not street smart you know what I mean?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN

Speechless on the WH......................


----------



## Paulie B

5onthefloor said:


> Health Dept in the area has been going into restaurants and dinging them on their health inspection for directly connected 3 compartment sinks. I have a feeling they came in and one of those yahoos told them to put in an airgap. This is a sink in a bathroom tho. You can kind of see the suds from soap starting to bubble up out of the bell reducer.
> I've talked to a few of these officials and they def don't know anything about plumbing.
> This restaurant prob just hired some handy guy to do this. I would have argued with health dept on this one but whatever. I just went in to use bathroom and get a drink and snack.
> Opensights is right, hard to shake that bug.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They must have only done it to accommodate that condensate line. I've never heard of requiring an air gap on a hand washing sink. This could be the hand I work of a tin man. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli

The inspector here meets with the county health inspectors every so often to go over a few things and answer questions. 

I do a lot of food service work and I always know what they discussed because I start getting calls from different places for the same thing.


----------



## Oorgnid

Forgot to share this bad boy.


----------



## OpenSights

Only took three trips to the hardware store!


----------



## 5onthefloor

Oorgnid said:


> Forgot to share this bad boy.


Is that a HomeDepot install?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Open, how is this connected to pipe? Is it some kind of sweat by compression elbow? Looks like it was dripping at copper comp connections too









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> Open, how is this connected to pipe? Is it some kind of sweat by compression elbow? Looks like it was dripping at copper comp connections too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


3/8 nipple to a 90 with 3/8 compression to a bushing then the stop. We were there the day before installing a laundry tub in the basement and shut water off. I let the system slowly fill, so it couldn't have been a hammer, but the packing nut of the stop was almost peeled in half. 

Damn lucky it was just a drip and didn't burst. We gave the HO a break since we were just there and she's been a long time customer.

Edit: everything from the threaded 90 to the stop was so loaded it probably took an hour for the tank to fill. 2nd floor guest half bath.


----------



## 5onthefloor

OpenSights said:


> 3/8 nipple to a 90 with 3/8 compression to a bushing then the stop. We were there the day before installing a laundry tub in the basement and shut water off. I let the system slowly fill, so it couldn't have been a hammer, but the packing nut of the stop was almost peeled in half.
> 
> Damn lucky it was just a drip and didn't burst. We gave the HO a break since we were just there and she's been a long time customer.
> 
> Edit: everything from the threaded 90 to the stop was so loaded it probably took an hour for the tank to fill. 2nd floor guest half bath.


Yah that was the right thing to do even though it was not y'alls fault. Had it been a first timer I'd prob still give them a break but in future remind them that hack repairs not covered under warranty, as in you pay NOW!
Service is a tricky minefield

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Minefield for sure! Domino effect...


----------



## rwh

That one is hilarious! Like he almost knew what he was doing....


----------



## Debo22

Hot side of the water heater, 1/2" line fed a shower, a tub, and a lav. The other 1/2" fed the washing machine and kitchen sink. Cold to bathroom and kitchen is piped in 1/2" also, so bathroom has toilet, lav, shower, and tub.


----------



## rwh

Debo22 said:


> Hot side of the water heater, 1/2" line fed a shower, a tub, and a lav. The other 1/2" fed the washing machine and kitchen sink. Cold to bathroom and kitchen is piped in 1/2" also, so bathroom has toilet, lav, shower, and tub.



That bullhead 1/2x1/2x3/4 tee is a fairly obscure fitting. The 90s on left look to be 5/8 refrigeration. I often see things like this and wonder, where did they get the material?


----------



## 5onthefloor

SMH, what the foxtrot???









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid

5onthefloor said:


> SMH, what the foxtrot???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow...just wow. At least they put an escutcheon on that outside wall. Adds value to the home.


----------



## The Dane

Had to auger a toilet yesterday and snake a kitchen drain. Rental house and renter called us out and is paying for it herself because the landlords "maintenance man" had tried to fix the drain but had not done a good job and then had gone out of town for a week. First I caught something on my toilet auger that I almost couldn't pull back. Turns out it was a metal fork (no kids in the house). Then the kitchen sink drains have been sprayed with black flex seal in attempt to fix it. 3 of the nuts on the tubular drains had no correct gasket to seal but had been replaced with O-rings. In the basement the drains backgrade and has been duct taped and a pail put under it because it leaks. I recommended a repipe of the drains in the basement. Seriously no kids and a fork ends up in the toilet ? Flex seal spray and O-rings for the drains? It's been a while since I last saw such a bad call.









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> Had to auger a toilet yesterday and snake a kitchen drain. Rental house and renter called us out and is paying for it herself because the landlords "maintenance man" had tried to fix the drain but had not done a good job and then had gone out of town for a week. First I caught something on my toilet auger that I almost couldn't pull back. Turns out it was a metal fork (no kids in the house). Then the kitchen sink drains have been sprayed with black flex seal in attempt to fix it. 3 of the nuts on the tubular drains had no correct gasket to seal but had been replaced with O-rings. In the basement the drains backgrade and has been duct taped and a pail put under it because it leaks. I recommended a repipe of the drains in the basement. Seriously no kids and a fork ends up in the toilet ? Flex seal spray and O-rings for the drains? It's been a while since I last saw such a bad call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Sounds like one of my customers. Did one of the usual tee in the middle of the baskets and s-trap replacements yesterday. Half mile from home. Love making $250 in 35 minuets, boots on to boots off. But it was an “emergency”!


----------



## 5onthefloor

The Dane said:


> Had to auger a toilet yesterday and snake a kitchen drain. Rental house and renter called us out and is paying for it herself because the landlords "maintenance man" had tried to fix the drain but had not done a good job and then had gone out of town for a week. First I caught something on my toilet auger that I almost couldn't pull back. Turns out it was a metal fork (no kids in the house). Then the kitchen sink drains have been sprayed with black flex seal in attempt to fix it. 3 of the nuts on the tubular drains had no correct gasket to seal but had been replaced with O-rings. In the basement the drains backgrade and has been duct taped and a pail put under it because it leaks. I recommended a repipe of the drains in the basement. Seriously no kids and a fork ends up in the toilet ? Flex seal spray and O-rings for the drains? It's been a while since I last saw such a bad call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


What the what is this? Some type of vent?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> What the what is this? Some type of vent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dry vent?


----------



## Oorgnid

The Dane said:


> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Billy Mays here with another fantastic product.


----------



## The Dane

5onthefloor said:


> What the what is this? Some type of vent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I believe it was an autovent facing down and taped up with duct tape. I was not going to mess with it. Like I said, I recommended a repipe of the drains for the kitchen and a drain tying in to it in the basement.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

The Dane said:


> I believe it was an autovent facing down and taped up with duct tape. I was not going to mess with it. Like I said, I recommended a repipe of the drains for the kitchen and a drain tying in to it in the basement.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Oh man that's what I thought but still hilarious. Landlord will prob not do it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> I believe it was an autovent facing down and taped up with duct tape. I was not going to mess with it. Like I said, I recommended a repipe of the drains for the kitchen and a drain tying in to it in the basement.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


That’s when you or your company needs to get in good with your LL’s and pmc’s and let you make the call regardless the price to make it right. I did three secondary lines when I was only called for one. Taking the chance I won’t get paid for two them. I’m the boss, took the chance, talked with the PM the next day, they actually want me have free reign and authority on any and everything I fell needs done. 

Just advice. As drain cleaner and business owner here that looks like an extra $175 added for for 15 minuets and $35 worth of supplies tops. I don’t want employees, for that reason. 

Not toward you Dane!


----------



## The Dane

OpenSights said:


> That’s when you or your company needs to get in good with your LL’s and pmc’s and let you make the call regardless the price to make it right. I did three secondary lines when I was only called for one. Taking the chance I won’t get paid for two them. I’m the boss, took the chance, talked with the PM the next day, they actually want me have free reign and authority on any and everything I fell needs done.
> 
> Just advice. As drain cleaner and business owner here that looks like an extra $175 added for for 15 minuets and $35 worth of supplies tops. I don’t want employees, for that reason.
> 
> Not toward you Dane!


No offence taken. I completely understand you. The thing is that this job was an on call job not normal hours. The job was for a new customer not an existing customer and the customer was the renter directly and not actually the LL. 175$ for 15 minutes and some parts sounds good but again the drains were all messed up underneath in the basement so fixing that vent situation would be a waste of time. We don't stock cheater vents (auto vents) so I would not have had the parts anyway. Also we are T/M so it would probably only be 1/2 hour extra plus material. So not nearly as much as your 175$. Normal hourly rate is 70$ on call is time and a half so the extra 1/2 hour it could add would only be 57.5 plus the material.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid

The Dane said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> That?s when you or your company needs to get in good with your LL?s and pmc?s and let you make the call regardless the price to make it right. I did three secondary lines when I was only called for one. Taking the chance I won?t get paid for two them. I?m the boss, took the chance, talked with the PM the next day, they actually want me have free reign and authority on any and everything I fell needs done.
> 
> Just advice. As drain cleaner and business owner here that looks like an extra $175 added for for 15 minuets and $35 worth of supplies tops. I don?t want employees, for that reason.
> 
> Not toward you Dane!
> 
> 
> 
> No offence taken. I completely understand you. The thing is that this job was an on call job not normal hours. The job was for a new customer not an existing customer and the customer was the renter directly and not actually the LL. 175$ for 15 minutes and some parts sounds good but again the drains were all messed up underneath in the basement so fixing that vent situation would be a waste of time. We don't stock cheater vents (auto vents) so I would not have had the parts anyway. Also we are T/M so it would probably only be 1/2 hour extra plus material. So not nearly as much as your 175$. Normal hourly rate is 70$ on call is time and a half so the extra 1/2 hour it could add would only be 57.5 plus the material.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agree with you completely. I hate when tenants think they are pulling a fast one by calling you out to fix things without talking to their LL. They tell you they talked to him and that the LL gave the okay, you fix said problem and bill LL, then LL says they never authorized the repair and will not pay the bill. 

Try and back charge the tenant and they say that they are not responsible for the bill because it is not their property. Screw that mess. I will not work on any apartments without talking directly with LL.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Hehe check out this one...
When you flush water squirts out that epoxied elbow. Kinda like a bidet?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy

I was told at fergy that the epoxy work well for that.....


----------



## OpenSights

5onthefloor said:


> Hehe check out this one...
> When you flush water squirts out that epoxied elbow. Kinda like a bidet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What the heck did they try to do?


----------



## Gargalaxy

Trap primer elbow assembly.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Gargalaxy said:


> Trap primer elbow assembly.


^^^^^This

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Seriously!?!?!!!! You have to trap prime a urinal?!!!!!?


----------



## 5onthefloor

OpenSights said:


> Seriously!?!?!!!! You have to trap prime a urinal?!!!!!?


No this probably goes to the floor drain

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Supplied buy the Zurn? That is some engineering **** right there!


----------



## OpenSights

Toto... had Zurn on the mind..


----------



## Toli

Very common. 










IMO, way better than some some chitty trap primer valve buried in the ceiling somewhere.


----------



## OpenSights

Toli said:


> Very common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, way better than some some chitty trap primer valve buried in the ceiling somewhere.


Honestly, I have never seen one rigged up that way.


----------



## OpenSights

Saw this today. Lady is in her 90’s and there was no way in hell I was going to sell her anything unless her life was in danger. We were there to replace her severely leaking tub/shower valve, which she provided.

I didn’t count how many SharkBites, but they were all SharkBite. Drain was the classic 2” to the floor drain.

We actually only charged her $175! 2’ copper, three couplings, one 90, one MIP and an hour and a half including drive.


----------



## Debo22

Nice gas flex


----------



## Oorgnid

Debo22 said:


> Nice gas flex


Is that seriously two range connectors coupled together?


----------



## Debo22

Oorgnid said:


> Is that seriously two range connectors coupled together?


Yes, I thought it was worse going under a door jam.


----------



## OpenSights

Not my cable, I’m just the sorry guy who had to remove it.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Another reason why I wish I made purchasing decisions at my company. I hate these stops they are Brass Craft brand SB style stops. These things will leak for no reason. Oh yeah and they rotate when you turn the handle!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid

5onthefloor said:


> Another reason why I wish I made purchasing decisions at my company. I hate these stops they are Brass Craft brand SB style stops. These things will leak for no reason. Oh yeah and they rotate when you turn the handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hear you there brother. My boss buys these push fittings that are like 4 bucks from contractors access. Absolute junk. Same with the mainline traps he buys. 

With that said, here is my find for today.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Long story short, this guy went to Blowes and got everything for this repair (he was told what to get and how to use it).


----------



## Debo22

My cousin sent me this picture


----------



## Spacepirate

Debo22 said:


> My cousin sent me this picture


Lol what the heck.:vs_laugh:


----------



## rwh

Debo22 said:


> My cousin sent me this picture


Looks legit


----------



## Debo22

Spacepirate said:


> Lol what the heck.:vs_laugh:


I like how they piped it in the clean out when there’s a perfectly good drain 6-8 inches below it.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Debo22 said:


> My cousin sent me this picture


...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

Pedestal sink drain


----------



## Tango

I hate pedestal sinks with a passion! You never have room to work behind that pillar! Don't try to remove the pillar because its not screwed to the wall or it is held only drywall screw and no backing. Either that or a tiny bead of silicone and rip the paper out!


----------



## Tango

Ok my turn, I call this the little house of horrors! I stopped taking pictures after a while it was too much.


Main water valve, super coupling and gotta catch the drip!!











Who needs a _stinking _trap! A vent right here!











Its a funnel! Bernoulli's principle I believe, I'm smart!












Indy 500 speedway!











That's why my dishwasher installation price is too expensive! I finally know why!











A tea or a Y what's the difference? I could never see the difference! Hey look its a bag!











I don't have a coupling hmm! Oh wait I'll use a Wye, a 90, a 45 and a clean out!, I won't put glue so I can bring these back to the store in the near future.


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s a few recent ones...

Top is my fix for a leaky shower arm. A hose clamp and liquid nails works wonders! 

Next, my neighbor had a leak, so I helped her out. She’s a sweetheart!

Finally, I bartered installing gas ball valves in a local restaurants tiki torches for a few dinners.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Little drain piping work today at a house for sale.....

Before:










After:


----------



## Tango

Its the first time I see a tee with a dishwasher connection, that would come in handy.


----------



## OpenSights

Maintenance guy couldn’t open it. I added my own clean out so they have to fix this abortion. Really I was hoping my bend would make it past the tubular 90.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Another one from maintenance guys....they can fix leaks.


----------



## chonkie

I can't see Gargalaxy's pics.


----------



## 5onthefloor

chonkie said:


> I can't see Gargalaxy's pics.


They're pretty racy you don't know what you're missing!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

Well now I can. Eh, seen worse ... in this thread. Lol


----------



## rwh

This should work


----------



## chonkie

Is that a steam system of some type? I have no clue what I'm looking for to be wrong.


----------



## rwh

chonkie said:


> Is that a steam system of some type? I have no clue what I'm looking for to be wrong.


It is. Trap is in backwards. Blowing steam straight through


----------



## Tango

Safety first! Well maybe two is better than one.


----------



## OpenSights

Um.. yeah! Uhh... wait, what’s your question?


----------



## Tango

I'm not sure what you are saying there OpenSights if you were referring to me.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I'm not sure what you are saying there OpenSights if you were referring to me.


Yep. That’s some fine hackery you found!


----------



## Tango

Since I've been going to people's houses I see hackwork maybe 50% of the time. Many times are from remodels by general contractors as they don't hire plumbers. It makes them think a GC licence gives them the right to perform all the trades by themselves.

I wish I could be a police sometimes. I go to HD and I see GCs all the time shopping in the plumbing isle. 

I also see a lot of homeowners with a shopping list while the hack is at their home. The HD clerk sometimes asks me for advice which I hate when he does that, he only helps this nonsense along.

The other day as I'm filling my cart a funny speaking guy goes to the clerk with a cartridge and says" This comes from my fisher price faucet". I burst out a loud laugh, :vs_laugh: the clerk was trying to keep a straight face.


Anyway that water heater was installed by a real plumbing company!

I'll be taking more pics of stuff, stay tuned.


----------



## OpenSights

I have a property management company, good paying customer. Manager use to own a hardware store. While he has us do most major repairs, he has been known to repipe in 3/8 pex, put tees on their backs... I’ve posted a few pictures from their houses in this thread.


----------



## Gargalaxy

.....


----------



## Tango

I'm eating my toast at the moment and checking out your previous pictures. Quite entertaining! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy

Tabarnak!


tabarnak

(Quebec, vulgar, slang) An expletive and intensifier for all purposes. Like dropping the F bomb! :devil3:


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> I wish I could be a police sometimes. I go to HD and I see GCs all the time shopping in the plumbing isle.



If I could make money out of that I'd follow them to their job site, take pictures, and report them. Every single day a GC is on the job site and does illegal trade work the fines are cumulative. If I could take a portion of the fines I would make a _fine_ living! Pun intended! :wink:


First offense up to :

For an individual : 5 523 $
Moral person : 16 569 $


Second offence up to :

For an individual : 6 627 $
Moral person : 33 138 $



Third offence up to :

For an individual : 19 882 $
Moral person : 99 412 $


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Aside from the obvious fails, why do people waste materials money on a drain pan that they don't hook up? I see that quite often.



In our code a capped pan is mandatory even if there is no floor drain nearby. It gives them a little time to see if there's a leak. I'd notify the owner that the drain is not up to code and I have waivers from the association to have them sign.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Gargalaxy said:


> .....


I'm a firm believer in isolation calves but....damn!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

I'm glad they used escutcheons on all the penetrations because then I would be really worried 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> I'm glad they used escutcheons on all the penetrations because then I would be really worried
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I feel for your anxiety...Fire stop prevention is important!


----------



## Gargalaxy

Some old pics.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Classic....


----------



## Plumbergeek

Here's a doozy that I have yet to decide how to replace the water heater. Galvanized pipe on very low crawl (I am 55 so I don't do crawls any more......) Vent definitely not drawing properly, so need a liner in chimney. Behind washing machine with no other options & a widow with no money.



















*About to blow off*


----------



## Tango

Water heaters....Seriously the plumbing companies around have been doing just that, hack jobs. They hack away the copper pipes and use shark flex leaving every thing dangling. People are angry and want my opinion of the recent water heater install.
No drain on the pan, the covers facing the wall so you can't fix it etc.

What I think they are lured by low prices that's why I never get them in the first place. I can't have sympathy because they were shopping for low quality without realizing they were buying crap.


----------



## Tango

Plumbergeek said:


> Here's a doozy that I have yet to decide how to replace the water heater. Galvanized pipe on very low crawl (I am 55 so I don't do crawls any more......) Vent definitely not drawing properly, so need a liner in chimney. Behind washing machine with no other options & a widow with no money.


I pass on a lot jobs, I'm not about to hurt myself. No one is going to pay my bills if I can't work. I see a crawlspace that's not to my liking I pass. I also pass on a lot of calls where people are panicking or asking too many questions like I should diagnose on the phone for a full hour and when they have the answer they haggle the price to nothing.


As for people who have a house but no money my thinking is if they can't afford repairs then sell the house and move to an apartment where you don't have to take care of maintenance. The rent is always the same.


The people who are nice to me and take care of their house I always provide superior quality.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Gargalaxy said:


> Classic....


Am i right in assuming the fitting in the circle is an elbow going up into the PVC coming out or the wall or is there a santee I can't see? If so that is one awesome double deep seal trap. I wish you had video if the water draining through this wicked failure 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Plumbergeek said:


> Here's a doozy that I have yet to decide how to replace the water heater. Galvanized pipe on very low crawl (I am 55 so I don't do crawls any more......) Vent definitely not drawing properly, so need a liner in chimney. Behind washing machine with no other options & a widow with no money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About to blow off*


Run away and don't look back

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

5onthefloor said:


> Run away and don't look back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mt Vesuvius...


----------



## 5onthefloor

5onthefloor said:


> Am i right in assuming the fitting in the circle is an elbow going up into the PVC coming out or the wall or is there a santee I can't see? If so that is one awesome double deep seal trap. I wish you had video if the water draining through this wicked failure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


..









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

Went out with a buddy last night for dinner. Went to the bathroom and found this gem. Went later and used the women's because there was a line for the men's and it just gets better...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor

You get a gold star if you spot all the violations/fails

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Well, in the first one no grab bar, no wrapping on the trap, stool doesn’t look ADA, two handle faucet, but could have a mixing valve that I can’t see. In the women’s room, not ADA stool, and ya gotta love the economy friendly grad bars. I’m probably missing something


----------



## Debo22

Lav sink needs lever handles and it’s not deep enough for wheelchair access. Women’s toilet needs handle on the wide access side. He tried to use caulk to raise the toilets to ADA height.


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> You get a gold star if you spot all the violations/fails
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



First one no bolt caps and looks all rusted, second not an elongated toilet and a piece of wood instead of a cover for the tank.

Top if off its disgusting when there a black ring of filth on the silicone at the bottom of the toilet. When I see that I usually tell my girlfriend I'm not eating at that restaurant.


----------



## OpenSights

Women’s tank lid is a 12x2...


----------



## Tango

Ooh first one seems like the toilet seat is not plastic which needs to be.


----------



## OpenSights

And the seats aren’t commercial open front.


----------



## Tango

Group effort from the nerd class! :glasses:


----------



## 5onthefloor

This is what makes me proud of my profession. We are from all over the USA (and beyond) and we can all spot the fails and violations within seconds. 
Yah this was a sushi place that does karaoke on Thursdays. The host is also the owner and he does his show completely politically incorrect. He has tv's in the room playing pictures of naked ladies.
When you sing a song you get a free sake bomb. I had two. I'd hate to see that kitchen! Here's a pic of my dinner...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> this was a sushi place that does karaoke



Literally singing for your dinner! :whistling2:

:biggrin:


There's an Indian restaurant that's so good however the washrooms have the same standard as their home country. :vs_shocked:

I get angry because I disobey my own rule...


----------



## OpenSights

When we lived in Lansing we would always order pizza delivery from a local chain. It was about as good if not better than the national chains.

Last year we had to put in a huge lift station. Dead and live roaches all over the place! They had tote under the grease trap to catch the overflow. About 3 months after install we got a call that both omnivore pumps weren’t working. The floats were stuck from all the grease. Told them to call a septic company and reminded them they needed a new grease trap. Guess what, it was packed with grease 3 months after that.


----------



## Gargalaxy

5onthefloor said:


> You get a gold star if you spot all the violations/fails
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Shut, I'm late in this one but is still one missing. On the second pic, looks like the lav sink is on the right hand of the toilet so the trip lever/flush control should be on the right of the toilet tank. Also I don't know exactly but looks like mirrors are higher than should be, not mention toilet paper dispenser. Any way both restrooms are not ADA.


----------



## Tango

Damn that's nasty about your pizza place. I used to work on plumbing maintenance at the casino when I was a second year apprentice. The high roller restaurant where the minimum plate was 150$+ the kitchen was ok looking standing up but when I had to lay on the ground, the floors were greasy and the cooks would kick the food under the racks instead of picking it up. Everything had turned black. The janitors were just as lazy leaving the stuff there. They'd mop the floor and mop the toilet seat in one go.

My girlfriend says I'm always negative when we go to a restaurant because I see every detail a mile away. Obviously she's oblivious! :wink:


----------



## 89plumbum

You guys missed the most agregious violation of all! Toilet paper roll should be on the outside!


----------



## OpenSights

I fired a well known national non fast food restaurant found at many truck stops along with individual locations. They stiffed me $125 for a simple service call and the kitchen was absolutely disgusting, even sliced open my finger through my gloves reaching to the very back corner floor sink under the dish washer to clean out all the crap out of the basket. I thought I was fair. F em.


----------



## OpenSights

Where’s an inspector when you need one? No offense to the ones here, but in some parts of my area they are like vampires. They can enter an establishment on their own and not be able to write them up. Unless they see a gross safety hazard, then they call the health department for an inspection. If they are invited in for an inspection they can write up any trade.


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> You guys missed the most agregious violation of all! Toilet paper roll should be on the outside!


You are a real Harrison Ford Blade runner just like the "Enhance Scene"


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> You are a real Harrison Ford Blade runner just like the "Enhance Scene"
> 
> 
> Blade Runner Enhance Scene - YouTube


Haha, not quite as intense!


----------



## 89plumbum

Here's one I came across in a Burger King with a few ada violations.


----------



## 5onthefloor

89plumbum said:


> You guys missed the most agregious violation of all! Toilet paper roll should be on the outside!


I was waiting for someone to notice it in the mirror. C'mon bro you know this!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> You are a real Harrison Ford Blade runner just like the "Enhance Scene"
> 
> 
> Blade Runner Enhance Scene - YouTube


I rented the new one a week or so ago. I don’t know if it was the movie or just tired, but I feel asleep in the first 45 minuets.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I rented the new one a week or so ago. I don’t know if it was the movie or just tired, but I feel asleep in the first 45 minuets.


I loved the first one, I watched it many many times. Second one was awesome too, however to appreciate it more I'll have to re watch to appreciate the full scope of it.


----------



## Tango

This is a local A & W Restaurant built only 2-3 years ago I believe. You would think a new commercial building construction would use plumbers. After visiting the restroom I'm positive it was the local handyman with a discount who got the job.


There a big box hardware store across the parking lot. Looks like they got a lot of stuff from there, a home toilet seat? The bolts were not cut so the caps can't be put on.












There's several ways to install a flushvalve. This one is called a (pokemon) I mean _poke a man valve_!











Seriously I've never seen this, What is it for?











Maybe a name brand company who did a wonderful job, maybe not the handyman?


----------



## 5onthefloor

Relied line maybe but no drain there?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> Relied line maybe but no drain there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Can you elaborate? I'm not sure what you are saying.


Looking at the 90 sticking out, the drain cap on the floor is pretty much in line for a toilet flange?


----------



## 5onthefloor

Tango said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm not sure what you are saying.
> 
> 
> Looking at the 90 sticking out, the drain cap on the floor is pretty much in line for a toilet flange?


Yah I meant relief line. Auto correct. Is that copper elbow capped?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> Yah I meant relief line. Auto correct. Is that copper elbow capped?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



It was a 3/4 copper elbow pointing downward, it was not capped. A female employee came in while I was taking pictures wanting to mop the floor in the mens room. WTF!!

Could be from a water heater in the ceiling?? Too bad the restaurant is pretty far I'd bring a broom handle and lift the tiles! :wink:


----------



## 5onthefloor

Tango said:


> It was a 3/4 copper elbow pointing downward, it was not capped. A female employee came in while I was taking pictures wanting to mop the floor in the mens room. WTF!!
> 
> Could be from a water heater in the ceiling?? Too bad the restaurant is pretty far I'd bring a broom handle and lift the tiles! :wink:


That's what I thought like a relief drain or even some type of condensate line who knows. But is there even a floor drain nearby? Like the CO should have been a FD

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Tango said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm not sure what you are saying.
> 
> 
> Looking at the 90 sticking out, the drain cap on the floor is pretty much in line for a toilet flange?



That is most likely the drain for a T&P off a water heater located in the ceiling


----------



## rwh

I cannot stand closed front, lidded residential seat in commercial application.


----------



## OpenSights

I get to fix this abortion next week.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Got a headache just to see it...don't forget to add a couple more SB.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I get to fix this abortion next week.


Looks legit!

I regret not taking pictures yesterday in the basement of an old house. Crazy Diy plumbing all the way. Everything should of been redone so much so that the new woman owner regrets buying the house and she didn't want anything redone properly. Only to fix the water main leak.

She didn't want to fix the break in the 3 " sewer pipe that was discharging on the concrete floor...

It was to crazy the basement was flooded in places by water coming in from the foundation the ceiling was about 4.5' and there was a 3" pipe on top of the concrete leading to a toilet flange in a box. Seriously you'd need to be 3 feet tall to be able to use it if he'd install the toilet on the flange!


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> Got a headache just to see it...don't forget to add a couple more SB.


My favorite part is the galvanized actually glued into the pvc.


----------



## Gargalaxy

OpenSights said:


> My favorite part is the galvanized actually glued into the pvc.


Not to mention how much primer used, not even one spot without it :laughing:


----------



## OpenSights

I made it work...


----------



## Gargalaxy

....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I made it work...


The way its pictured (sideways) looks like a trombone! Hmmm musical pipe organ?


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> ....


Lol! I just removed two of those today.


----------



## Debo22

Attic furnace/evaporator coil Secondary a/c condensation line by code needs to be stubbed out in a conspicuous place usually over a window to alert you if there’s a problem with the primary drain. It must have been dripping so someone piped it to ground level.


----------



## chonkie

I know it's not right, but looks it was 45'd out if the way of the window. I often find that the a/c guys here don't do so great at gluing their pipes together. Probably fell to that angle blocking the window and disconnect, I bet the 90 at the stubout isn't glued.


----------



## Tango

_You have winners then you have a Win._


----------



## chonkie

Wow, tile guy has some skill to get that effect and not have any tiles look wrong.


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> _You have winners then you have a Win._


That's cool. It looks like the floor drain is right in the middle.


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> That's cool. It looks like the floor drain is right in the middle.


Yep the black hole or I mean a worm hole to outer space.


----------



## Debo22

This was tapped off a water line under a sink and ran to a water cooler in break room at a business.


----------



## 5onthefloor

Debo22 said:


> This was tapped off a water line under a sink and ran to a water cooler in break room at a business.


Epic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> This was tapped off a water line under a sink and ran to a water cooler in break room at a business.


I see the problem, he forgot to put a junction box connector!:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

I have three more to add, but for some reason I get an error saying I’m missing some sort of security thing. I’ll try again later tonight. Fiveonthefloor has already seen one.


----------



## Tango

_Here's another WIN._


----------



## Pipelayer727

Game set match


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Debo22 said:


> This was tapped off a water line under a sink and ran to a water cooler in break room at a business.


Hey, who says that there is no cooperation among the trades?


----------



## Tango

Pipelayer727 said:


> Game set match


WOW never seen that fitting before! Is it called the Russian tee roulette? Take a gamble where the $hit goes? :biggrin:


----------



## 5onthefloor

Tango said:


> WOW never seen that fitting before! Is it called the Russian tee roulette? Take a gamble where the $hit goes?


Who wants to pay for a double combo wye when you can use a two-way CO? I'd hate to be the poor ******* putting his cable in that line to unclog that mess!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Every once in awhile I come across those. In fact my in-laws have one. They can be a pain especially when the line is full. The trick to know which way your cable went is to go out 10-20’, stop the machine and gently pull up. The side of the clean out the cable is closest to is the direction you went. 6” is easiest, 4 can be tricky at times.


----------



## Tango

5onthefloor said:


> Who wants to pay for a double combo wye when you can use a two-way CO? I'd hate to be the poor ******* putting his cable in that line to unclog that mess!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hmm double combo wye, we are not allowed those laying flat.


----------



## Debo22

The electrical outlet for the dishwasher is a little sketchy


----------



## Tango

Holy crap is that a cabin in the woods where they film horror movies?

Seriously I've never seen old barn wood planking like that in a cupboard. I consider myself lucky most houses that I service here are 1990's and up. A few a little older than that.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Holy crap is that a cabin in the woods where they film horror movies?
> 
> Seriously I've never seen old barn wood planking like that in a cupboard. I consider myself lucky most houses that I service here are 1990's and up. A few a little older than that.


The house was built in 1963, located across the street from me


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Holy crap is that a cabin in the woods where they film horror movies?
> 
> Seriously I've never seen old barn wood planking like that in a cupboard. I consider myself lucky most houses that I service here are 1990's and up. A few a little older than that.


In that case you have it easy! Cast, clay, galvanized, copper drains, is an everyday thing here in service. Touch it, take the the chance of running a mile for months depending.... or just replace. Usually it’s patch. Cool. More future work.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> In that case you have it easy! Cast, clay, galvanized, copper drains, is an everyday thing here in service. Touch it, take the the chance of running a mile for months depending.... or just replace. Usually it’s patch. Cool. More future work.


I do have it easy and I'm grateful for it. The majority of the houses are abs.

My small 1952 house has cast up to the toilet and the vent is galvanized. All other branches were hacked but are in abs. I'm still replacing little portions of the plumbing once in a while. Last week I put new copper with hammer arresters and valves under the kitchen sink. I still have lots to replace and put things up to date and code! By the time I'm done I'll have replaced everything from drains and water.

I know what you are saying about crumbling pipe. When I did my french drain the previous owner hammered the 6" tile in the front yard and just stabbed the corrugated in the hole. While I was cutting it out it started to crumble under the 6 foot of soil. I was lucky to put a fernco under the packed earth.


----------



## Debo22

My cousin is an apprentice in Utah and sends me pictures of stuff he runs into. I had him sign up and post an intro here but he doesn’t seem to log in much. Here’s a few he sent me.


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## Debo22

....


----------



## Tango

Love the first 2 pics! A drip leg upside down not to mention the kinked gas line, Scary. Don't you love flexible elbows?:wink:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Love the first 2 pics! A drip leg upside down not to mention the kinked gas line, Scary. Don't you love flexible elbows?:wink:


In the picture with the flex elbow I also like the blue pvc glue on the ABS


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> In the picture with the flex elbow I also like the blue pvc glue on the ABS


It's the first time I've seen blue pvc glue, anything special to it?

This reminds me when I moved in my house I went to put the washing machine drain hose in the stand pipe and the p-trap and pipe comming from the wall fell apart. My basement is unfinished and there weren't many lights it was dark, I saw the pipe had no glue so I went and got some. When I was about to glue the pieces I realized the piece from the wall was not abs but black polyethelyne! for pumps:vs_whistle:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> It's the first time I've seen blue pvc glue, anything special to it?
> 
> This reminds me when I moved in my house I went to put the washing machine drain hose in the stand pipe and the p-trap and pipe comming from the wall fell apart. My basement is unfinished and there weren't many lights it was dark, I saw the pipe had no glue so I went and got some. When I was about to glue the pieces I realized the piece from the wall was not abs but black polyethelyne! for pumps:vs_whistle:


Blue glue is also known as one step glue on PZ. Here’s a good read.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/groundwork-101-a-40345/index3/


----------



## Gargalaxy

Debo22 said:


> Blue glue is also known as one step glue on PZ. Here’s a good read.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/groundwork-101-a-40345/index3/


Lmao. I remember that one, good old times. Where's moon BTW?


----------



## OpenSights

The hack company I worked for in ca promoted “red hot blue glue”. Haven’t used it since.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> The hack company I worked for in ca promoted “red hot blue glue”. Haven’t used it since.


I like red hot glue, i use pvc for condensate drains primarily and sometimes water service. I use primer with it on pressure though. Nobody uses primer on condensate here and clear glue without primer seams to fall apart over time.


----------



## Pipelayer727

I as well get hype over lava glue. 30 min cure time for 2". Yes... Yes I will.


----------



## OpenSights

Guaranteed fail on inspection here. I liked the stuff when I was out there, it was semi water resistant.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

You to go with the original Red Hot Blue Glue by T.C. CHRISTY,
with primer, never had a leak even on 2" PVC


----------



## Tango

Check this one out, I bet you've never seen this! Scroll down the page.

LEAVING THE SINK ON OVER A FREEZING WEEKEND

http://www.epicfail.com/page/3/


----------



## Tango

_It's not enough that hacks do plumbing but parrots drinking on the job, what will they think of next! _ :vs_smirk:


----------



## Pipelayer727

Tango said:


> _It's not enough that hacks do plumbing but parrots drinking on the job, what will they think of next! _ <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_smirk.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Smirk" class="inlineimg" />


/liked


----------



## OpenSights

Sometimes it’s not the plumbing itself that makes it a winner...


----------



## Tango

Let me see, does it have an approved tag? I bet the washing machine drain was put in the clean out after inspection.

The automatic vent would be too low and the p-trap leg too short for us and since you only have to cut a wall upstairs the vent would have to go in the attic to the roof.


----------



## OpenSights

It was probably approved before the tenant moved in. I didn’t look at the date. That’s actually a check valve, which is required in this situation. I do agree with the AAV height, but with the check it’s considered ok. 

Trust me, the LL was not happy with her tenant when I explained the situation.


----------



## OpenSights

I told them not to flush wipes!


----------



## Tango

Another winner idea in your picture is the spray foam in the lumber! Really?? :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Another winner idea in your picture is the spray foam in the lumber! Really?? :vs_laugh:


Retaining wall, railroad ties. I think they tried spray foam before flex seal! Lol! My newest PMC just picked this place up. I can say from a plumbing aspect there are some things way against code. Will it work? Yeah... but not right. This sump pump was in the place of a sewage grinder for the down stairs apartment!


----------



## Tango

Wow! that's like a 60$ sump pump. It worked for sewage?? For a while I guess.

For me I've been getting not winners but whiners all week. Frustrating, I don't even know why I'm telling them the rate, I should just hang up by hearing the accent. If you tell them it's free they're still going to shop around!

Once again I got a guy shopping toilet clog prices and wanted someone in 1 hour.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Wow! that's like a 60$ sump pump. It worked for sewage?? For a while I guess.
> 
> For me I've been getting not winners but whiners all week. Frustrating, I don't even know why I'm telling them the rate, I should just hang up by hearing the accent. If you tell them it's free they're still going to shop around!
> 
> Once again I got a guy shopping toilet clog prices and wanted someone in 1 hour.


My truck doesn’t leave the driveway for less than $100 and that’s for a closet auger or a flapper or unjam a disposal, plus parts. Flat on most everything else.

I’m not afraid to be not pc. Greeks, Arabs and Asians seem to be the worst. Cross race, engineers, doctors and lawyers are just as bad.

I see the trash of every race, color, creed, gender self assignment and whatever else I forgot, but it really comes down to the person. Might be 1 out of 10 is a good customer, but a good customer can be from anywhere.

I too feel them out a bit on the phone. Can’t really say what tells me to take the chance.


----------



## Pipelayer727

I can't stop staring at the squirrel nuts

Western Indians are terrible also


----------



## CT-18

Years ago when I was doing service work when new construction went in the crapper here in Michigan, we had a call to change a 75 water heater. The day we went it snowed 10" the night before but we still went out to the house, when i say house that's just because that's what they called it. This place was a mansion of at least 8k to 10k square feet, it had an elevator in it. Anyway, this guy was haggling with us because HD said they would install it for 50 bucks less. I was on the phone with him arguing over 50 bucks as I am standing in this guys kitchen that cost more than my house. I told him to beat it I will pack the van back up and take the heater back. He said no I will pay. I told him and the wife I don't care I do not appreciate the attitude after we busted our ass in a snowstorm to get the heater and get to his house. He had his wife call HD as we were putting everything away and they said be there in 3 days, we did the job. The wife even let us take the new heater down in the elevator and told us to leave the old one, one of the maintenance guys would remove it.


----------



## Tango

This morning I get a call, an exterior faucet is leaking badly. He's the owner and out of town, there is a person to greet me at the house. I tell him my hourly rate and aprox time it will take. At first, once again like many of them they think I charge 1 hr even if it takes 3 and they think the material are included...I had to explain a few times then he agrees.

He calls back 15 minutes later to cancel saying he'll fix it in 4 days when he comes back. I say no problem. A half hour hour and again it's him. He says he's got no choice the basement floor is soaked and he prepared for the amount of just 1 hour. Geez I told you it may take 2 hours don't start shortchanging or screw it.

I get there and the floating floor is buckling and water spays out from the planks when you walk on it. It smells very moldy. Yeah so cheap you'll have a swamp by the weekend. The floor is totally ruined and I bet he's going to leave it wet and it will become black from mold.

The struggle is real!


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> This morning I get a call, an exterior faucet is leaking badly. He's the owner and out of town, there is a person to greet me at the house. I tell him my hourly rate and aprox time it will take. At first, once again like many of them they think I charge 1 hr even if it takes 3 and they think the material are included...I had to explain a few times then he agrees.
> 
> He calls back 15 minutes later to cancel saying he'll fix it in 4 days when he comes back. I say no problem. A half hour hour and again it's him. He says he's got no choice the basement floor is soaked and he prepared for the amount of just 1 hour. Geez I told you it may take 2 hours don't start shortchanging or screw it.
> 
> I get there and the floating floor is buckling and water spays out from the planks when you walk on it. It smells very moldy. Yeah so cheap you'll have a swamp by the weekend. The floor is totally ruined and I bet he's going to leave it wet and it will become black from mold.
> 
> The struggle is real!



Your struggle is partially caused by charging by the hour.


----------



## Tango

dhal22 said:


> Your struggle is partially caused by charging by the hour.


Maybe but like I explained before I can't give a flat rate price over the phone and get screwed when I get there to find out it takes twice as long. I had over 20 price shoppers in 2 weeks only 2 actual jobs. No phone price they move on.
No one pays for an estimate because they hire hacks. There must be a reason why ALL the companies are hourly in my region.

I also explained in another thread in my province I found out recently for a flat rate by law I need to detail an estimate the material price and time it will take. Then they accept or not. They will do the math to figure out the hourly. I don't know how to win on that. 

Sure I can just say a verbal price and if they accept I write all the details and then start.

I've been wanting to do flat rate but I haven't found the proper move set without driving all day doing free estimates. I'm still on thinking of asking a 90$ plus tax consultation so I don't waste time and gas and truck wear. (and take it off if they accept the contract) 

If you have suggestions on how to make them swallow the 90$+tx fee please do share in public or private.


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s what I do. Figure the maximum cost in parts. My business never changes the plumbing system, basically maintenance guy crap and drain cleaning. Drain cleaning is a fixed rate for the first hour and a half. Beyond that it needs a dig in most occasions. 

To give you an example... sump pump. So the cost of the pump, check, say $20 in fittings and 1 1/2”. Figure the total, add 25% of the cost of the materials, figure twice as long your normal hourly rate of how long it would take you and you have your over the phone price. With the disclaimer that you do not have exray vision nor can you physically see everything from your current location. It’s an estimate, not a contract. If they’re willing to pay what you propose for quality work, they will understand what hoops you have to jump through to make their stuff work if there is unforeseen issues.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Here’s what I do. Figure the maximum cost in parts. My business never changes the plumbing system, basically maintenance guy crap and drain cleaning. Drain cleaning is a fixed rate for the first hour and a half. Beyond that it needs a dig in most occasions.
> 
> To give you an example... sump pump. So the cost of the pump, check, say $20 in fittings and 1 1/2”. Figure the total, add 25% of the cost of the materials, figure twice as long your normal hourly rate of how long it would take you and you have your over the phone price. With the disclaimer that you do not have exray vision nor can you physically see everything from your current location. It’s an estimate, not a contract. If they’re willing to pay what you propose for quality work, they will understand what hoops you have to jump through to make their stuff work if there is unforeseen issues.



That's a very good suggestion, I'll try it.


----------



## Tango

DIY will never stop to amaze me! :vs_whistle:


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> Maybe but like I explained before I can't give a flat rate price over the phone and get screwed when I get there to find out it takes twice as long. I had over 20 price shoppers in 2 weeks only 2 actual jobs. No phone price they move on.
> No one pays for an estimate because they hire hacks. There must be a reason why ALL the companies are hourly in my region.
> 
> I also explained in another thread in my province I found out recently for a flat rate by law I need to detail an estimate the material price and time it will take. Then they accept or not. They will do the math to figure out the hourly. I don't know how to win on that.
> 
> Sure I can just say a verbal price and if they accept I write all the details and then start.
> 
> I've been wanting to do flat rate but I haven't found the proper move set without driving all day doing free estimates. I'm still on thinking of asking a 90$ plus tax consultation so I don't waste time and gas and truck wear. (and take it off if they accept the contract)
> 
> If you have suggestions on how to make them swallow the 90$+tx fee please do share in public or private.


I've seen/read most of your discussions in this area but keep forgetting you are in Canada.


----------



## Debo22

1/2” copper in and out of water heater for a 2 bathroom house. The floating draft diverter is a nice touch.


----------



## chonkie

I like how the correct one is sitting right there. Of course that would have meant more customization to the custom transition piece currently in place.


----------



## Debo22

Walking on a rooftop today and this flue caught my eye.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Walking on a rooftop today and this flue caught my eye.


Well the code says 1.5 meters from a fresh air intake.... Handyman qualification special. :vs_lol:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Well the code says 1.5 meters from a fresh air intake.... Handyman qualification special. :vs_lol:


I understand metric, I do believe it’s a better system, but going back and forth sucks! I haven’t had to do it since high school, now that I’m brewing, seri has been asked many math questions lately. Seri says 4’ 11.92”.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I understand metric, I do believe it’s a better system, but going back and forth sucks! I haven’t had to do it since high school, now that I’m brewing, seri has been asked many math questions lately. Seri says 4’ 11.92”.


In little school we learned the imperial system, then one day we dropped it and we had to learn metric. When I started as an apprentice the plumbers used imperial and so are the pipe sizes and plans. Then 10 year later all the plans were metric which gave me a hard time till this day. For example the plan reads 10234mm but my tape measure is imperial because that's what I grew up with. I had two buy 2 different tapes or a combo tape. Grrrr

Damn it's not easy, the strange part the temperature in Celsius and speed K/hr is what I understand easily while measurements in inches and feet are my preferred way.

last but not least I never grasped the concept of yards. How do you count that, 1 garden yard, 2 back yards, 3 front yards etc!:biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

Imperial system, maybe I heard it called that in either early math class or later on in high school history? I’ve only known it as “Standard”. So not only are you a frog, but education “English” and you’re the only one I don’t want to put into a headlock till you pass out? No offense to any other French Canadians, just a private running joke.

I’m pretty sure I’ve seen the answer, do you use 1/2, 3/4”.... I would assume so because China has the cheapest labor force and the US was the global leader for a bit.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Imperial system, maybe I heard it called that in either early math class or later on in high school history? I’ve only known it as “Standard”. So not only are you a frog, but education “English” and you’re the only one I don’t want to put into a headlock till you pass out? No offense to any other French Canadians, just a private running joke.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I’ve seen the answer, do you use 1/2, 3/4”.... I would assume so because China has the cheapest labor force and the US was the global leader for a bit.




Yes I use 1/2, 3/4”. It's a lot easier for me than in milimeters since it's what I've always used. On industrial pipe fitting it's all metric and I had a hard time measuring on isometrics.

The other crazy part when we built the paper mill digester, they ran out of metric bolts and we started using SAE nuts and cap screws. When we do shutdowns at the mill the guys who weren't there at the construction have a difficult time thinking the bolts are bad since they mix the nuts and bolt in the bucket when bolting up the flanges. The threads aren't the same and it doesn't work. I have to tell them to put the nut back on before they toss them in the bucket.


----------



## 89plumbum

OpenSights said:


> I understand metric, I do believe it’s a better system, but going back and forth sucks! I haven’t had to do it since high school, now that I’m brewing, seri has been asked many math questions lately. Seri says 4’ 11.92”.


I worked in upstate NY for a few years, literally on the US/CA border. Plans often came from Montreal. Being from Fl I had no idea what I was looking at but the local plumbers were use to it and had at least the basics down.


----------



## chonkie

Who would have thought that when a clamp actually clamps onto something, it works better!

Imagine a hvac guy using a gallo gun up in the attic if this stayed the original way and he didn't check it first.  :vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

chonkie said:


> Who would have thought that when a clamp actually clamps onto something, it works better!
> 
> Imagine a hvac guy using a gallo gun up in the attic if this stayed the original way and he didn't check it first.  :vs_laugh:


When I clear condensation drains I pull that hose off and put my shop vac on the pvc, then I go in the attic and plug the vent tee so the vacuum clears the trap too. Then poke a screwdriver in the branch tailpiece to clear, flush rubber hose and reinstall. The branch tailpieces that don’t have the baffle sometimes get installed to high and are blocked by the threaded tailpiece on the pop up.


----------



## Tango

Don't you love internet plumbers. There so handsome and professional!:vs_stars:

Why use an 18" when the 24" would have better torque?











Flex drain lines that's what I use, so easy now!












Remember kids a no name pipe wrench is needed to tighten a glued fitting.


----------



## chonkie

Top pic, 3rd, and last pic are the same sink so I assume the same "plumber". Nice tool selection for the job, especially the square and the McDonalds brand pliers and screwdriver combo set.

That whole setup with the odd crappy drain body and white flex drain looks like some IKEA crap.

Ps. I always have the same sh!t eating grin when I'm working in a cabinet.


----------



## Tango

The 1st and 3rd pic he used gray pvc glue for abs pipe which should be yellow.

hmm I never have a grin when I'm under a sink, rust and sawdust falling in my eyes. The cabinet is dirty and I got to lay down in that.

Why do you need a square???

I see some plumbing company website using those pictures, amazing!

1st pic left strainer not using a tailpiece. and the dishwasher hoses are lower than the sink. Nice sewage flood in the dishwasher when it backs up.

Oh yeah the flex drain is ikea...


----------



## Tango

I remember when I worked at the hardware store at night and going to plumbing school during the day people would buy ikea metric faucets and there was nothing we could make them fit our north american NPT or IPT connections. That was funny looking back. :smile:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> The 1st and 3rd pic he used gray pvc glue for abs pipe which should be yellow.


ABS glue is yellow in Canada? Here it's black.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> ABS glue is yellow in Canada? Here it's black.


Interesting, yep yellow glue. Never seen black glue.

We got light gray or dark grey for pvc
Yellow for abs
Another type of yellow for aquarise (water)
white transition abs/pvc

I been thought the gray pvc would glue abs.

Lastly I worked with a strange plumber and he would mix water with the abs glue so he could pull apart the fittings at the end of the season when they put outside tents for the casino.


----------



## The Dane

First pic is what I found at the 2ND floor bathroom when expecting a vent I could tie into for the new half bath I'm adding on the main floor. Air admittance valves are illegal here but I can't say I never messed with one but it's one thing under a sink but in the wall is so not ok. The rest of the pic is my resent IKEA vanity install. They make stupid designs. Absolutely no room in the back to work with.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> First pic is what I found at the 2ND floor bathroom when expecting a vent I could tie into for the new half bath I'm adding on the main floor. Air admittance valves are illegal here but I can't say I never messed with one but it's one thing under a sink but in the wall is so not ok. The rest of the pic is my resent IKEA vanity install. They make stupid designs. Absolutely no room in the back to work with.


I never land a job for floating ikea vanities because I explain to them I may have to open the wall to redo the piping and add some backing. I give a price range because they want to know. They all say it's too expensive. From now on it's going to be a 90$ consultation fee. No more explaining on the phone, it's completely useless in that particular situation.

Looking at the picture I would of used the same valves, it looks more professional and definitely not the plastic stem one. I've had them break off on me on old installations. Lastly by code we have to install a dedicated clean out before the p-trap.


----------



## OpenSights

AAVs are allowed here. We do put them in the wall all the time, but they’re in a box with a louvered cover as access. I know it’s cheating, but I’m glad we can use them. Plus it’s future work. I took care of high end restaurant years ago and about every six months I’d be back there charging eight of them out because the place would start to smell like sewage. Easy money! 

I hate ikea crap with a passion! We charge double to install garbage and give no warranties.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Looking at the picture I would of used the same valves, it looks more professional and definitely not the plastic stem one. I've had them break off on me on old installations. Lastly by code we have to install a dedicated clean out before the p-trap.


We don't have to have a clean out under the P-trap. I normally would go with the same kind of shutoff valves but it was 3/8 threaded and I was 25 minutes out of town so I used what I had. As for plastic stem, well that's what boss man apparently stocks.


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> We don't have to have a clean out under the P-trap. I normally would go with the same kind of shutoff valves but it was 3/8 threaded and I was 25 minutes out of town so I used what I had. As for plastic stem, well that's what boss man apparently stocks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Not a p-trap clean out cap but a 1 1/2" wye and a plug before the p-trap so you can drain clean for a direct access.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Not a p-trap clean out cap but a 1 1/2" wye and a plug before the p-trap so you can drain clean for a direct access.


This is what I do for any sink. Once I open a sink line I like to run water and flush the line with my cable spinning in the in the line. Makes it less likely to receive a back call.

The nice thing about my Master is he lets me determine where I want my clean outs outside of what’s required by code.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Not a p-trap clean out cap but a 1 1/2" wye and a plug before the p-trap so you can drain clean for a direct access.


That was not what I meant. I meant a clean out tee in the wall just under the tee for the trap arm.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> AAVs are allowed here. We do put them in the wall all the time, but they’re in a box with a louvered cover as access. I know it’s cheating, but I’m glad we can use them. Plus it’s future work. I took care of high end restaurant years ago and about every six months I’d be back there charging eight of them out because the place would start to smell like sewage. Easy money!



Same here. We use the sioux chief turbo vents in the louvered box. Not allowed in commercial, however. :vs_cool:


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> This is what I do for any sink. Once I open a sink line I like to run water and flush the line with my cable spinning in the in the line. Makes it less likely to receive a back call.
> 
> The nice thing about my Master is he lets me determine where I want my clean outs outside of what’s required by code.



I've gotten to where I like putting them above the tee for the sink in the vent. That way I can leave the sink connected and do the same thing you're talking about. I do the same thing with laundry cleanouts. Put them next to the washer box in the vent just a few inches above the top of the standpipe. We used to put them at the floor on the drain line, but what a mess if it's backed up and you have to pull that out.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Had to share this one!


----------



## Tango

Hockey tape! WoW. They don't sell accordion traps here but they sell rubber p-trap. No problem if the pipes don't align. I never checked if it was "legal".

https://www.rona.ca/en/flexible-drain-trap

I've once seen 2 offset pipes and the way to tie them together someone used a bicycle tube in between!:vs_whistle:


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Wow, is that what they mean when they say when you go black you never go back?


----------



## Plumbergeek

looks like handle tape but it's one of the numerous plumbing repair parts for hacks that our local HD - Lowes sells. Including the rubber traps you linked to.......


----------



## Alan

I saw one of those rubber fittings except it was a fernco sanitary tee.

They had cut some lavatory drain pipe off at the floor, and used that to get enough of an angle on the pipe so the p trap cleared the floor of the cabinet. Then from there an accordian tailpiece extension to make up for the @$#^ed angle of the trap.

I only saw this in passing as it was an open cabinet, and they hadn't asked me to do anything with it. I wish I'd have gotten a picture now.

Thinking back, I saw a guy I know working on the place. He used to be part of a GC brothers team, but never did much work except for office type work and what you might refer to as 'greasing people' At the time I saw him working there, he was actually a real estate agent. Nothing he does is by the book. Rules were made to not just be bent, but broken. Cannot stand the dude.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

when the hvac gets in first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

Alan said:


> I saw one of those rubber fittings except it was a fernco sanitary tee.
> 
> They had cut some lavatory drain pipe off at the floor, and used that to get enough of an angle on the pipe so the p trap cleared the floor of the cabinet. Then from there an accordian tailpiece extension to make up for the @$#^ed angle of the trap.
> 
> I only saw this in passing as it was an open cabinet, and they hadn't asked me to do anything with it. I wish I'd have gotten a picture now.
> 
> Thinking back, I saw a guy I know working on the place. He used to be part of a GC brothers team, but never did much work except for office type work and what you might refer to as 'greasing people' At the time I saw him working there, he was actually a real estate agent. Nothing he does is by the book. Rules were made to not just be bent, but broken. Cannot stand the dude.


Like this one I found for the garage laundry?


----------



## Tango

A new option for head gear. Safety first!













Plumber's chess set













Last but not least, a wonderful prank for your boss!


----------



## Tango

_Who are you going to call to fix this? Scooter Rooter??_


----------



## Tango

For the sprinkler fitters check this out. They'll regret the black water! (I will never link NSFW):

http://www.epicfail.com/2018/04/20/flame-kissed-failure/



This one is for gas fitters :

http://www.epicfail.com/2018/04/20/guys-smell-something/


----------



## MMassey338

A landlord had the bath “remodeled” by a handyman. First attempt at pics on this site, so apologies if it doesn’t work
https://imgur.com/a/x5Skcoo


----------



## Tango

MMassey338 said:


> A landlord had the bath “remodeled” by a handyman. First attempt at pics on this site, so apologies if it doesn’t work
> https://imgur.com/a/x5Skcoo


Awesome!

On imagur when your pics are uploaded just click on the pic and you'll have several options(6 of them) click on the BBCode (message boards & forums) and paste it here.


----------



## Mikeob1998

MMassey338 said:


> A landlord had the bath “remodeled” by a handyman. First attempt at pics on this site, so apologies if it doesn’t work
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/x5Skcoo




Good gravy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

Cabinet guy must’ve brought his pet beaver to gnaw out the holes for him.


----------



## OpenSights

Beats my restro company. $440k+ for this work...


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Beats my restro company. $440k+ for this work...


Oof! Cuts are cleaner in yours but he has a lot of practice holes


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Cabinet guy must’ve brought his pet beaver to gnaw out the holes for him.


That's really terrible. The employee is working for beer money. I have seen that last year! No joke!


----------



## CT-18

Debo22 said:


> Cabinet guy must’ve brought his pet beaver to gnaw out the holes for him.


Is the sink draining in a bucket.


----------



## Tango

The complaint was a puddle around the toilet. This is what I found. They hired a general contractor and asked about a plumber. Like I hear every week the GC had his "guy". The flange was way below the floor, the lead not wide enough and cracked. 3 wax rings stacked together. pocket of crap underneath... I told them the GC was illegal not hiring a plumber as a sub. They were amazed at the bad work they did. When going up the stairs you see the bathroom floor and in the middle about 2" dip 24" round.

Oh nice tile cutting by the way. Some type of Aztec pyramid cut! She didn't want the ceiling opened up to put something new. I had to tin it. I can post the repair in the BL if you promise I don't get shot at the stake.


----------



## Alan

Job of my dreams today. The one I mentioned in one other thread where the H O had a crawlspace very full with raw sewage....

They had pumped it out, so for the most part it wasnt too bad except for the low spots. Extremely tight crawl. I went under there with a couple tarps just to get an idea of what i was getting myself into.

Someone had decided to cut in a laundry to the kitchen sink drain which is galvanized. 1-1/2" polyxpolyxfip tee with two really old school looking ferncos holding it together. ABS threaded into the branch of the poly tee and then run 1-1/2" up through the floor.
Well those ferncos did not support that galvanized drain very well. It sagged and finally rotted out the bottom of the pipe. Not the worst drain deterioration I have seen, but still bad news. 
I'm giving him a price on replacing the drains assuming that the mess is cleaned up first. I cant army crawl through that muck all day long. crawling through it once to patch something is one thing.....

I'll probably kick myself afterwards, but the business account is hungry.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Job of my dreams today. The one I mentioned in one other thread where the H O had a crawlspace very full with raw sewage....



:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no: This post is useless without pics! :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

Appropriate I think. Lately my beer has been given away more than consumed by myself so I need to replenish my bottle stock. For commercial it’s pretty good. Lite on the hops, exelant mouth feel and surprisingly pleasant smell. I just might have a second one.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no: This post is useless without pics! :biggrin:


Aint nobody taking a phone, camera, or any other type of electronics down there.....:surprise:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Aint nobody taking a phone, camera, or any other type of electronics down there.....:surprise:


What! How about a selfie stick? haha:devil3:


----------



## Debo22

CT-18 said:


> Is the sink draining in a bucket.


The drain comes through the dead space on the left. It hasn’t been drilled yet.


----------



## Wolfe Seacoast

Mikeob1998 said:


> Good gravy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh. That. Is. Awesome.

Love the bold repurposed escutcheon for tub spout 

Masterpiece 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

:vs_laugh: ...


----------



## Tango

What are we looking at?


----------



## chonkie

Sorry it came up sideways. That's a cabinet at the end of a hallway. Lower door handles are on the right side of the pic, one of them is not like the others.


----------



## Debo22

chonkie said:


> :vs_laugh: ...


The handle is centered, maybe a pull out drawer clothes hamper


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> The handle is centered, maybe a pull out drawer clothes hamper


I thought the handle would be for a garbage bin....


----------



## OpenSights

Guaranteed this won’t be fixed. Slum lord house. Outside clean out.


----------



## Tango

Damn that looks like a picture from hell. My rate would double, oh wait they wouldn't pay my regular rate anyway!

I clicked the like button however I don't like it.....


----------



## OpenSights

This wasn’t all that bad, 3’ diameter or less. It’s not uncommon to get a call from them saying “apparently it’s been backed up for six weeks.” It’s not them waiting to call me, it’s their top quality tenants not calling them. 

Had one winter before last that had been backed up for so long it was packed solid with poop and tp. Cable wouldn’t open it even with a ball of tampons on the end. Thankfully a blow bag saved the day.


----------



## Tango

What the hell do they do, crap in cat litter or something while waiting several weeks??


----------



## OpenSights

Naw, just let it back up in the basement. In this case it was a slab. It would backup in the tub every time they flushed but eventually bleed out through the broken clean out. Funny thing is when I told the tenant she said “is that where that smell is coming from?!?”


----------



## Tango

Priceless, You can't make that $hit up! Pun intended! :vs_whistle:


----------



## 89plumbum

Why do they have to call it a china cap?


----------



## Alan

Heres the winner of the century that resulted in a crawlspace with 14" of sewage under it. After careful inspection, the "ferncos" look more like some type of radiator hose. Got the underside done today. Have to add a roof penetration for the laundry vent tomorrow and hookup his new vanity. He's a nice dude and I like working for him. Just wish this one wasnt so crappy haha.


----------



## Debo22

Alan said:


> Heres the winner of the century that resulted in a crawlspace with 14" of sewage under it. After careful inspection, the "ferncos" look more like some type of radiator hose. Got the underside done today. Have to add a roof penetration for the laundry vent tomorrow and hookup his new vanity. He's a nice dude and I like working for him. Just wish this one wasnt so crappy haha.


I have one similar, I did the repair about 2 months ago and haven’t posted it on this thread yet. I’ll see if I can find the pic.


----------



## Debo22

The homeowner tried to fix this on his rental property. He used some rubber, hose clamps, a paint stir stick, and caulk. I’m surprised it didn’t hold.


----------



## Tango

You guys have nice grass, just saying... Grass like in Alan's picture are people who pay a lot of money to companies to have it like that...


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> You guys have nice grass, just saying... Grass like in Alan's picture are people who pay a lot of money to companies to have it like that...


Not too bad for being in February when I took my picture.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Not too bad for being in February when I took my picture.


Hmmmph, we have grass too in February! Look closely. :biggrin:

I have some indoors too, well for the cat to munch on. First thing she does when she gets up from the cat bed is go for the grass. Not the funny kind.


----------



## Alan

This precarious looking thing blocking the crawlspace access. What a balancing act. LoL


----------



## OpenSights

Got a call from a customer turned friend earlier this week. She’s a good 45 minuets from me and has referred me to what seems like everyone in her neighborhood. I usually schedule a day off with my Master just to take care of everyone out there. 

Anyway, she called me in a panic because she went to do laundry and it flooded her basement. I don’t normally ask questions and diagnose over the phone, but she’s a friend, and every time I do work at her moms I get a hug. I knew it was just her kitchen/laundry line. Her hubby tried to snake it out through the trap and got the cable stuck. Asked how far out the cable was, she said 60’, and she’s on a septic. Great!

I was worried I was walking into a hornets nest, but it was probably 15’ out.

In the picture I had already removed the pvc stand pipe to get better leverage. Wasn’t too bad, had it out in a few minutes, cabled and done. Chatted for a couple hours about kids, pets and what not.


----------



## Tango

Talking about snaking, a woman called this week saying they had a kitchen line clogged and they had tried a 15 foot snake without success. She asked if I was going to use the same diy snake as theirs. I had a chuckle out of that. 

In the ad where they found me I have pictures of a k-45AF and the K-3800. Not in the same category at all!

Anyway I declined that one as it was too far.


----------



## OpenSights

That or a trip charge.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> That or a trip charge.[/QUOTE
> 
> Most of the time people who tried to unclog their drain with a cheap snake don't want to pay very much for a professional service. In my experience they usually think you will go there from your kindness of your heart to help them out in exchange for a coffee.
> 
> Well that's what I think anyway for my area. But yeah you are right a trip charge. I had only one bite from that charge because his floor was flooded.


----------



## Tango

I went across to the other province to go eat at Montanas's restaurant with my girlfriend. This province is what I refer as "Who the frack cares plumbing". Do what ever you want.


Why even bother putting in a p-trap with a setup like this? abs doesn't meet fire code, who cares about fire there's water in the pipes!










bolt caps? I thought they were extra parts in the box!


----------



## canuck92

Does this count as a winner, its not plumbing but just general stupidity. Yes i know the pic is tilted (not tech savvy). But i thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## Tango

I'll double post this because it will be lost in the thread I originally put it in....


_Luxury commode edition_


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I'll double post this because it will be lost in the thread I originally put it in....
> 
> 
> _Luxury commode edition_


Is that the new American Standard pre-colonoscopy model?


----------



## GAN

That's just wrong.........


----------



## Gargalaxy

Stopped at the turnpike service plaza for diesel and someone just don't realized that commercials on tv not always work....if duct tape didn't work, we'll try a piece of towel....


----------



## Tango

You sure it was for a leak? Maybe they wanted to keep the pipe warm for the night? :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

Someone used a pipe stretcher on the supply line


----------



## OpenSights

Typical Monday and Tuesday. Different jobs.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Someone used a pipe stretcher on the supply line


It was my last supply on the truck! Job done, money in the bank. Friday night, wanted to go home. Not leaking and looks good from my house. You’re as bad as my Master!


----------



## Alan

Debo22 said:


> Someone used a pipe stretcher on the supply line


We were having problems with these cheapo toilets my boss was buying. The fill valves were snapping off right at the tank. What a mess.

This friggin guy that got his journeyman's license right when I started... He was about an inch short, but since we stub out with pex, he just bent the valve upwards to make it fit.

It wasn't the last supply, I think just laziness of having to go get something out of the truck maybe? 

This is what scares me about ever hiring someone.


----------



## OpenSights

Alan said:


> We were having problems with these cheapo toilets my boss was buying. The fill valves were snapping off right at the tank. What a mess.
> 
> This friggin guy that got his journeyman's license right when I started... He was about an inch short, but since we stub out with pex, he just bent the valve upwards to make it fit.
> 
> It wasn't the last supply, I think just laziness of having to go get something out of the truck maybe?
> 
> This is what scares me about ever hiring someone.


I’ve trained many people.. and I will have to say I’m a bad teacher. If I don’t do it, it doesn’t stand up to my standards. I can’t tell you how many heartaches I came close to watching a new guy running a machine!

Takes a special person to watch someone who’s learning do a job and your name is on it.


----------



## MMassey338

I should have taken a picture, but I didn’t. I went to install a disposal, opened the cabinet, and saw a ptrap for the disposal and a ptrap for the other bowl, each going into 45’s then 90’s and then a tee, which then went into a 90, and then just to be absolutely sure no sewer gas got by, another ptrap! It was an island sink, and the plumber that roughed it in brought 3” pipe up into the cabinet in the wrong place (front, left of center) so he immediately reduced down to 1 1/2” pipe and no vent.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Tango said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> That or a trip charge.[/QUOTE
> 
> Most of the time people who tried to unclog their drain with a cheap snake don't want to pay very much for a professional service. In my experience they usually think you will go there from your kindness of your heart to help them out in exchange for a coffee.
> 
> Well that's what I think anyway for my area. But yeah you are right a trip charge. I had only one bite from that charge because his floor was flooded.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago working for the big R.R. had a call for a washer drain found that the homeowners had used a hand crank snake and they had cranked it where it had doubled itself not once back and forth up and down the vent
> 10" of 3/8" cable had to out the san tee and replace it then snake the drain,
> wish that I had a camera back in the day
Click to expand...


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago working for the big R.R. had a call for a washer drain found that the homeowners had used a hand crank snake and they had cranked it where it had doubled itself not once back and forth up and down the vent
> 10" of 3/8" cable had to out the san tee and replace it then snake the drain,
> wish that I had a camera back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's easy! Just vac out the water you can and pour in a gallon of your favorite drain cleaner! I prefer hydrochloric acid 35%. That old snake and the clog will be gone in no time!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> MACPLUMB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's easy! Just vac out the water you can and pour in a gallon of your favorite drain cleaner! I prefer hydrochloric acid 35%. That old snake and the clog will be gone in no time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday a great customer of mine texted and said her Mom had a kitchen sink stoppage and asked if I could take care of it for her. I go to the house and the brother is there, he says my mom put baking soda and vinegar down and then Draino. Both didn’t work. So the son put down some Ace hardware drain cleaner and that spattered up and hit him in the eye. The should’ve been white part of his eye was solid red on one side of his pupil and he was headed for the doctor and said he had other miscellaneous burns on his arms.
> 
> The directions on the bottle said do not mix with other drain cleaners and wear gloves, long sleeves, and eye protection. Violent eruption may occur.
Click to expand...


----------



## skoronesa

You would think with a bottle like that people would maybe get it. he deserved everything he got and more. I looked it up and it's only sulfuric acid, you don't want to drink it but it's no comparison to KOH or HCL


----------



## skoronesa

Johnny was a chemists son, but johnny is no more. What johnny thought was h2o was h2so4.


----------



## skoronesa

https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/appellate-courts/F2/380/453/314875/


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The directions on the bottle said do not mix with other drain cleaners and wear gloves, long sleeves, and eye protection. Violent eruption may occur.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel pity for these people anymore. I learned some time ago there are many levels of intelligence.
> 
> 
> It's a concept of understanding your environment. If they had intelligence they would know how to read and follow direction. Many don't have the intelligence to be able to learn to read. Many have primary school level reading capacity.
> 
> If they had intelligence after reading they would grasp the idea it says DANGER in bold red. Some are just borderline and ask a clerk what to use, the clerk has low intelligence and suggests the drain opener.
> 
> 
> I got just this week a magazine which states 53% of the population here cannot read properly, not the elderly but young and middle aged people. High schools have 35% drop out rate!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alan

Yesterday installed an earthquake strap for a sale.

It must be different here in California ; he said that the appraiser wanted it strapped properly. When I was working in Oregon, home inspectors were the ones making these requests. Maybe we don't have any here in town I guess. Could be a good side business. :vs_laugh:

I told him I could do it for the cost of a service call and a strap. I get there and it's got a single wrap of galv p-tape around the middle of it which I removed and then put in one of the 2 piece with brackets and carriage bolts.

While i'm doing this, i'm wondering why the heck do they want a strap, but no mention of a drip pan?

How do I get one of these jobs where you can half-ass everything and none of the responsibility falls on you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Dane

Alan said:


> How do I get one of these jobs where you can half-ass everything and none of the responsibility falls on you? :vs_laugh:


Easy. First you lower your prices so you look like a hack as to attract the sleazy customers. 

Then you don't pull a permit so your name is not officially stuck to the job. 

Then you tell the customers cash will get them a discount (no checks or statements can trace back to you). 

BOOM half-ass it as much as you want and you will never be held legally responsible for the work. 

I wish someone could do something about these guys but unless you catch them in the act nothing can be done.

Even then nothing serious enough to scare others away from doing it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

How to make offset with cast iron pipe.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> How to make offset with cast iron pipe.


It's called a flexible coupling for a reason, you know! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

What's going on, everybody is hibernating in the beginning of summer? This site is slooow.


----------



## chonkie

I really wonder about two of our guys and what goes through their minds while working. Don't know why they still work here. Hey, keeps me busy and paid. Don't know why pic #2 is upside down.

Lot of stress on the 3" vent and some stupid stuff with the pex that I fixed. Sucks that I'm the only person in the company to care about my work.

I know i like hearing the crunch of dirt when stepping into my tub. I ended up redoing the valve (unlevel, janky in the wall and the spout stub out soldered in crooked), redo the drain to give it proper fall, and the stringer once i swept all dirt out from the area and releveled the tub.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango,

That’s cool! I keep saying I want to make one, but I never think to pick up the fittings.

Weekends and holidays is always slow here. Memorial Day weekend. 

I’m back up north till Saturday. Wish I was up here for fun, but back to the same two jobs from last weekend. Now that we’ve had eyes on them we can finish. Got up here about 6 and got one close to half finished. 

The cool thing is grandma has the kid and Mrs OpenSights came up with me. The job I worked on tonight is for my neighbor back home. She has a small cabin and bunkhouse on 80 acres of her families property. Been in her family since the 1800s. 

Hope you’re sitting down for this, but the cpvc lines they ran in the exterior walls froze and shattered! So she said if I repipe the water lines we can use it for a week. I’m not going to charge her for labor, just material. Great people, my kid helps them do yard work and they feed him all the time. If I’m working late and we get a snow storm her husband will snow blow my sidewalk so I don’t get a ticket.... and he’s been retired for years!


----------



## OpenSights

chonkie said:


> I really wonder about two of our guys and what goes through their minds while working. Don't know why they still work here. Hey, keeps me busy and paid. Don't know why pic #2 is upside down.
> 
> Lot of stress on the 3" vent and some stupid stuff with the pex that I fixed. Sucks that I'm the only person in the company to care about my work.
> 
> I know i like hearing the crunch of dirt when stepping into my tub. I ended up redoing the valve (unlevel, janky in the wall and the spout stub out soldered in crooked), redo the drain to give it proper fall, and the stringer once i swept all dirt out from the area and releveled the tub.


Wow! I couldn’t work with people who do that kind of work! Im not saying my work is perfect, but damn!


----------



## chonkie

Sounds like some awesome neighbors. I remember neighbors like that when I was 10. My friends and I would hang out at my neighbors house and help work on his old Nova he was building to race. My mom and the guys wife would chat and whatnot in the kitchen. I would usually end up mowing their lawn just because it was fairly small, partially shared with our lawn, and no obstacles to deal with.


----------



## OpenSights

We lucked out with our house. Got it cheap and with great neighbors! Skip, my driveway neighbor past away almost 2 years ago. When I’d get home from work he’d be sitting on the front porch offering me a beer. We helped each other. He poured an extension to my driveway for mowing his tiny lawn, shoveling his sidewalk and shared use of the driveway. Toward the end I had to go to his house to pick him up off the floor or help get him off the toilet. By that time he couldn’t talk... it’s always sad when you see someone fade so fast.

Another is a county judge, nice guy, a GC in semi retirement....

Sometimes it’s the neighbors you can count on the most.


----------



## chonkie

OpenSights said:


> Wow! I couldn’t work with people who do that kind of work! Im not saying my work is perfect, but damn!


Oh believe that it pisses me off. I usually don't work with them. They are usually with the boss, which is another issue with me but I will bite my tongue on that. I'm always going back and fixing their mistakes while trying to get my original task done.

When they are on the same job as me, I'm constantly having to keep an eye on them and catching mistakes and almost mistakes. One particular genius likes to forget the direction of flow and will "glue"(i'm not typing solvent weld every time lol) fittings in the wrong way, sometimes it's drainage and sometimes it's venting. Sucks when it's a middle fitting on the main line during a rough-in and nobody catches it until the pvc is done and being filled for test.

I have sooo many more pics of their crap I haven't posted because it takes too long to resize them. A lot of them the site can't resize on it's own.

I promise I started out nice when telling them about their mistakes, but now I'm an azzhole.


----------



## OpenSights

Thinking of buying this for my Master for Christmas.


----------



## chonkie

Sucks about Skip passing, sounds like a cool guy. How is the new neighbor?


----------



## OpenSights

Funny story, no one lives there at the moment. 6 weeks to the day after he passed the house was struck by lightning and caught fire. By the time I got home to move my other truck the fire department and everyone was there. Went to talk with his son. He said Skip told him not to let mom live there alone. We figure he got impatient. Restro company finally started working on it this spring. Patsy bought a new home. Not really sure what’s going to happen to it. Last I knew the son was going to inherit it.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> I really wonder about two of our guys and what goes through their minds while working. Don't know why they still work here.  Hey, keeps me busy and paid. Don't know why pic #2 is upside down.
> 
> Lot of stress on the 3" vent and some stupid stuff with the pex that I fixed. Sucks that I'm the only person in the company to care about my work.



I see this here all the time. The crimps look like crap, I would redo them because I don't to be responsible for a flood when all is done and furniture is moved in. The pex even rang through a junk piece of pvc.


I'll tell you why they still have a job and the boss probably likes them more than you. For me anyway it was like that on all those kinds of jobs. Its because they are probably fast and the boss is raking in money from the low bid he put in. They accomplish stuff fast and in the boss mind his mentality is so what if I have to redo some of it, I still made more money than my guy who is slower and waste time putting things straight.


I even heard of this version from a foreman on a high rise. He didn't care he had a 3 condos flood during construction the money they made outweighed the money to clean up. Guess what on that job the last guy spent like a month fixing the water pipe from the apprentice after we were all laid off. Some main pipe were completely dry. As a side note I think it was sabotage from another trade I believe.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> Oh believe that it pisses me off. I usually don't work with them. They are usually with the boss, which is another issue with me but I will bite my tongue on that. I'm always going back and fixing their mistakes while trying to get my original task done.



In the last years all those champions I let them stew in in their crap work. I just shut up, I didn't help them, I didn't try to give them tips. Let them deal with it when it hits the fan. I surely wouldn't go back and fix their junk because you become even more slow and the boss will resent you even more.

The last employer I had, gave me crap for fixing the other guys work!!! So glad I'm on my own now. I'll check if I still have pictures.

I did straight work and they did crap work. No more worries.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Tango said:


> I went across to the other province to go eat at Montanas's restaurant with my girlfriend. This province is what I refer as "Who the frack cares plumbing". Do what ever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why even bother putting in a p-trap with a setup like this? abs doesn't meet fire code, who cares about fire there's water in the pipes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolt caps? I thought they were extra parts in the box!




my toilet at home is the exact same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

look at the studs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> look at the studs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys still use air chambers? Up here we have to use mechanical arrestors


----------



## Alan

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> look at the studs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should find this picture I have of the studs in my kitchen when I was remodeling it. Not just studs, but window framing.....

Fixed that problem asap.


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> I should find this picture I have of the studs in my kitchen when I was remodeling it. Not just studs, but window framing.....
> 
> Fixed that problem asap.


Found it faster than I thought.

Hard to remember exactly what the configuration was, but that's either two kings and a trimmer or a king and two trimmers. The cripple under the window sill was the only thing touching the bottom plate. This is all holding up the second floor as well.


----------



## OpenSights

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> look at the studs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve never seen a setup like that. I assume it’s for kitchen, dish washer and ice maker? Usually we just stub out one hot and one cold and tee off inside the cabinet. Far less material cost, but looks good!

Also, my guess the studs are a bad attempt at flood/water damage repair. Looks like they used wolmanized(sp).


----------



## OpenSights

Alan said:


> Found it faster than I thought.
> 
> Hard to remember exactly what the configuration was, but that's either two kings and a trimmer or a king and two trimmers. The cripple under the window sill was the only thing touching the bottom plate. This is all holding up the second floor as well.


Not common, but not rare in my area, unfortunately.


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s the coolest dishwasher drain I have ever seen!


----------



## OpenSights

Sorry, forgot to screenshot the pic.


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> Sorry, forgot to screenshot the pic.


I swapped out a dishwasher one time that was hard piped from under the house directly up to the solenoid.

Appliance guys couldn't find a valve to swap it out. Well yeah, it was there, just under the house. So was an untrapped drain connection. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

I've never seen a copper bracket. No contractor would ever buy that. As cheap as can be.

The framing looks like pressure treated wood to build decks. Also illegal inside a house.


----------



## Tango

These are the art pieces from diy. These are people who hang on the tailcoat of the clerks at HD so they can do their own plumbing. By the way I didn't get the job, the new home owner bought this house of tricks and too cheap as well. That was the last free estimate I will probably do.

_Don't you love sump pump hose? So useful..._













_Safety? Valve? hmm? Doesn't need to open right?_













_Sump pits are always creepy_


----------



## exclamation

OpenSights said:


> Here’s the coolest dishwasher drain I have ever seen!



Hahha - but if it drains it’s ok, right? 😏


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I've never seen a copper bracket. No contractor would ever buy that. As cheap as can be.
> 
> The framing looks like pressure treated wood to build decks. Also illegal inside a house.


I've found tons of them, but they usually look like copper plated steel. Not much use to solder to. My boss even used to have some on his shelf but I have never used one.

Also a pain in the rear end when you need to do a repair near the stub out. :vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

I got this picture on my phone... I told him I'd do the water heater but he's need an electrician to have the wiring done correctly. He told me what's wrong? The wiring is connected to the light switch! haha :vs_laugh:

Anyway I also told him I would bring it to code which was included in my price but alas like always it's going to go to hacks or hack company.


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> I've never seen a copper bracket. No contractor would ever buy that. As cheap as can be.
> 
> The framing looks like pressure treated wood to build decks. Also illegal inside a house.


Did not see them much in Orlando, but here in Charlotte, everyone uses them.


----------



## exclamation

Tango said:


> I got this picture on my phone... I told him I'd do the water heater but he's need an electrician to have the wiring done correctly. He told me what's wrong? The wiring is connected to the light switch! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks scary lol - I used to work with a guy who almost started a fire by ignoring the fact that the wiring was aluminum and the wh said copper conductors only lol - around here wh have to have a quick disconnect, which I guess a switch would qualify, but I’ve never heard of a 240v switch lol - hopefully that wh is not 240?


----------



## Debo22

exclamation said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this picture on my phone... I told him I'd do the water heater but he's need an electrician to have the wiring done correctly. He told me what's wrong? The wiring is connected to the light switch! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks scary lol - I used to work with a guy who almost started a fire by ignoring the fact that the wiring was aluminum and the wh said copper conductors only lol - around here wh have to have a quick disconnect, which I guess a switch would qualify, but I’ve never heard of a 240v switch lol - hopefully that wh is not 240?
> 
> 
> 
> A double pole switch is commonly used for a service disconnect. They’re about $6 at Home Depot.
> That’s a pretty basic electrical repair.
> https://store.leviton.com/products/...ay-ivory-red-white-1222-2?variant=18216208963
Click to expand...


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> exclamation said:
> 
> 
> 
> A double pole switch is commonly used for a service disconnect. They’re about $6 at Home Depot.
> That’s a pretty basic electrical repair.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say for 100% but here the heater has to be directly wired to the breaker panel, nothing in between.
> 
> Same thing now for microwave, fridge, toaster(yes a toaster plug now need its own dedicated wire and breaker!) Again no switches in between.
Click to expand...


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say for 100% but here the heater has to be directly wired to the breaker panel, nothing in between.
> 
> Same thing now for microwave, fridge, toaster(yes a toaster plug now need its own dedicated wire and breaker!) Again no switches in between.
> 
> 
> 
> For safety, you need a service disconnect within sight. If you’re working on the water heater or any appliance that is hardwired and someone turns on the breaker you’ll get fried.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/electric-water-heater-disconnect-code-question-38042/
Click to expand...


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> For safety, you need a service disconnect within sight. If you’re working on the water heater or any appliance that is hardwired and someone turns on the breaker you’ll get fried.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/electric-water-heater-disconnect-code-question-38042/
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a state or province thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## skoronesa

89plumbum said:


> Did not see them much in Orlando, but here in Charlotte, everyone uses them.


They are extremely common around here as well. Our guys use bell hangers for stops with the chrome extension tubes so you don't have to worry about the pipe unsoldering from a "holdrite" bracket. They can be a bit of a pain at first but if you're good at soldering they only take a second and allow a lot of adjustment.


----------



## OpenSights

Second floor supply.


----------



## OpenSights

...


----------



## chonkie

How are yall trying to upload pics? Past few pic attempts from different people across different posts keep coming up with this screen.


Edit ... Well nevermind. I uploaded the screenshot like I've done it since day one and it is messing up for me too.


----------



## Tango

Everyone's picture doesn't work. Maybe the bandwidth has been exceeded for the site?

And all the past picture are gone too. The only ones showing are mine! I use imgur.com


----------



## OpenSights

Just checked my own picture, didn’t come up. I’ll report this post to alert admin. Like Tommy I thought it was my tablet. Hope it’s not a cookie thing. Changing all my passwords is a pain!


----------



## Gargalaxy

A friend of mine just send me this one, it's in a bar club. I'll like to see what will happen when a drunk guy hit that CPVC


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> A friend of mine just send me this one, it's in a bar club. I'll like to see what will happen when a drunk guy hit that CPVC


This one is particularly awesome! 

There's a math formula for this : SB + PVC + BAR = WOW

So you have to turn on the valve for it to flush?? Welcome to the flood! haha


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> ...


I have to say that at least one of those cpvc lines has a swing joint on it. The other one might snap if you look at it wrong.

There's not much more credit to give though........


----------



## Alan

Gargalaxy said:


> A friend of mine just send me this one, it's in a bar club. I'll like to see what will happen when a drunk guy hit that CPVC


I saw some like that when I was in Mexico, but even those were either copper or galvanized....


----------



## skoronesa

It doesn't matter. Guys flush the urinal about as often as they wash their hands, which is almost never.


----------



## 89plumbum

Gargalaxy said:


> A friend of mine just send me this one, it's in a bar club. I'll like to see what will happen when a drunk guy hit that CPVC


Geesh, tough crowd! I was trying to be innovative with that one.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

They made it a lot more difficult than it needed to be


----------



## Tango

I love it! What's the pvc going to? Gotta love the basket of nail polish...


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I love it! What's the pvc going to? Gotta love the basket of nail polish...


A/c condensation drain, usually the pvc is stubbed out of the wall then we use 7/8 dishwasher hose to a Y branch tailpiece.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> A/c condensation drain, usually the pvc is stubbed out of the wall then we use 7/8 dishwasher hose to a Y branch tailpiece.


WoW! Never seen that. The drain still remains inside the house(other side of the wall or does it catch the condensate from the AC outside the house?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> WoW! Never seen that. The drain still remains inside the house(other side of the wall or does it catch the condensate from the AC outside the house?


I found this picture on the internet of how we pipe the condensation


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I found this picture on the internet of how we pipe the condensation


Like a dishwasher... So I repeat the condensate from the AC, is the AC outside and drains inside? Or is the AC unit inside and drains inside?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Like a dishwasher... So I repeat the condensate from the AC, is the AC outside and drains inside? Or is the AC unit inside and drains inside?


Condensation comes from the inside portion of the air conditioner called the evaporator coil. It’s the box that sits on or next to the furnace. 

This furnace and evaporator are located in the attic, so the drain pipe runs inside the wall and comes out inside the vanity cabinet to be properly piped into the drain.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Condensation comes from the inside portion of the air conditioner called the evaporator coil. It’s the box that sits on or next to the furnace.
> 
> This furnace and evaporator are located in the attic, so the drain pipe runs inside the wall and comes out inside the vanity cabinet to be properly piped into the drain.


Ok I know all about AC as I have a huge unit for my house blowing freezing cold. I love it. 

What's interesting is you guys put AC and plumbing in attics where as us an AC unit is outside and lines going to the furnace in the basement and the drain goes to a floor drain or a dedicated mini pump.

Another thing of putting an AC in the attic it must work extra hard because the ambient temperature is scorching in there. Wouldn't it be better to put the unit outside? Also the size must make it cumbersome to bring it up there unless you have stairs and huge door?


----------



## Tango

It gets real hot here in the region. All the ones who visit all have the same reaction that the heat here is unbearable because of the high humidity like for example the jungles of vietnam. It is very hard to breathe as you can feel the air is thick and suffocating. The area is surrounded by hills and we are deep in the bowl and the humidity stays in here. on the weather channel we have the temperature plus the humidex factor which is tacked on top.

Last year we had many days that we had 34C to 36C plus the humidex factor which totaled somewhere 40C-46C.


----------



## OpenSights

The highest humidity I’ve ever felt was when I got off the plane in Okinawa mid summer. You could cut the air with a knife. After we got back from East Timor the weather was cool enough to really enjoy the island.


----------



## exclamation

Tango said:


> What's interesting is you guys put AC and plumbing in attics where as us an AC unit is outside and lines going to the furnace in the basement and the drain goes to a floor drain or a dedicated mini pump.
> 
> Another thing of putting an AC in the attic it must work extra hard because the ambient temperature is scorching in there. Wouldn't it be better to put the unit outside? Also the size must make it cumbersome to bring it up there unless you have stairs and huge door?


So there’s air ducts running to the outside of the house? Every ac I’ve ever seen besides window/portable units have the compressor outside that makes the Freon cold and then 2 Freon lines going to/from the coil which would be inside, usually in the attic. The inside portion has the return air duct that takes filtered air from the house and passes it through the coil that has the cooled Freon and cools the air that passes through, then after the coil it passes through the furnace, which obviously wouldn’t be doing any heating this time of year, after the furnace, the air goes to the plenum, which is basically just an insulated box with holes that all the various ducts attach to. Ac not working extra hard just from being in the attic because it’s all insulated and using air from the home, not the attic.


----------



## Tango

exclamation said:


> So there’s air ducts running to the outside of the house?
> 
> 
> Ac not working extra hard just from being in the attic because it’s all insulated and using air from the home, not the attic.



The unit is outside, only the copper lines go to the coil in the furnace in the basement.

The AC fan that cools the condenser when outside only has to deal with exterior air. If it's in an attic like I imagine the fan provides scorching air from the attic to try and cool the condenser...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> The unit is outside, only the copper lines go to the coil in the furnace in the basement.
> 
> The AC fan that cools the condenser when outside only has to deal with exterior air. If it's in an attic like I imagine the fan provides scorching air from the attic to try and cool the condenser...


No one anywhere puts condensers inside. Unless you are talking about geothermal or something else unusual.

Yes, you could argue that the air handler being in the attic means it works harder because nothing is perfectly insulated. But, you could also argue that cooling the attic also helps cool the rest of the house. Most 2 floor houses with ductwork have a unit in the attic and a unit in the basement. Personally if I only had one unit for ac it would be in the attic because cool air will move down through the house.

None of this really matters because soon everyone will have split systems that do heating and cooling.


----------



## exclamation

Tango said:


> exclamation said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there’s air ducts running to the outside of the house?
> 
> 
> Ac not working extra hard just from being in the attic because it’s all insulated and using air from the home, not the attic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unit is outside, only the copper lines go to the coil in the furnace in the basement.
> 
> The AC fan that cools the condenser when outside only has to deal with exterior air. If it's in an attic like I imagine the fan provides scorching air from the attic to try and cool the condenser...
Click to expand...

Ok - I think were talking about the same thing just calling parts different names - I guess that’s why were plumbers not hvac techs lol - only difference is there’s no basements here so the ones that aren’t in attics are either in a proper mechanical room or a big closet 🙂


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Debo22 said:


> Condensation comes from the inside portion of the air conditioner called the evaporator coil. It’s the box that sits on or next to the furnace.
> 
> 
> 
> This furnace and evaporator are located in the attic, so the drain pipe runs inside the wall and comes out inside the vanity cabinet to be properly piped into the drain.




Attic? You must be in California. We used to put tankless units in the attic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92

This one wins the day


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> This one wins the day


Nice, 90's and tees.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one wins the day
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, 90's and tees.
Click to expand...

Yea it was backing up...not a suprise


----------



## Dpeckplb

I don't have a picture but a interesting phone call.
Here's the back story: two weeks ago I had a call from the provincial park handyman for a pump the wouldn't shut off. He didn't know what to do so he just told the cottagers to call me. I went out and the pump that was there was some old pos box store with 1/3 horse motor, tiny water box and old leaking galvanized pressure tank. So the pump was shot too couldn't get parts. So I replaced the whole works. Before the old pump was wired directly to the breaker and they were using the breaker as a switch so I put a switch in. It worked fine and I left. Fast forward to Yesterday no sooner do I leave the dock with the boat my phone rings, I notice the number so I answer it, the lady says "I don't know what your doing but you need to drop everything and get out here and figure out this pump. We're here to use the cottage and I cant figure this thing out, I moved the valve on the top and flipped the switch. I labeled "do not touch" on the valve because its a sand point and the jet pump had to be throttled. I responded that when she can talk to me like I'm a human being and the fact its a holiday weekend I'll decide when I can get to it. She says well this is a huge inconvenience and you need to drop everything and get in your truck and be here. I told here I'd be there as soon as I could, just turn the pump off. She had to wait 5 hours just for the way she talked to me. I get there she didn't know what I meant by turn the pump off so It sat there running with no water in it for 5 hours. Guess what the defuser, injector and impeller didn't like the heat. Now she gets no water until Tuesday.


----------



## Tango

I got another wonderful text, I call those the laziest price shoppers imaginable... Read on, I feel like giving a 4000$ reply just for the fun of it.


_Hello, Im in ________water tank heater to replace 
Remove old one 60 gallon, basement located
As soon as possible
After 17:30 Monday to Friday
Saturday 7:00 to 12:00
Bill requested.
Thanks to give me price._


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I got another wonderful text, I call those the laziest price shoppers imaginable... Read on, I feel like giving a 4000$ reply just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> _Hello, Im in ________water tank heater to replace
> Remove old one 60 gallon, basement located
> As soon as possible
> After 17:30 Monday to Friday
> Saturday 7:00 to 12:00
> Bill requested.
> Thanks to give me price._


Is military time commonly used up there? And is that a computer translation or just bad grammar?

I suck at spelling, do my best at grammar, but the crap I see every day makes me wonder if we’re all doomed!

I guess I’m just becoming that old ****ing *******. I don’t bend over for customers or anyone. I don’t know who to blame, my Master or MasterMark.... or just my own experience.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Is commonly used up there? And is that a computer translation or just bad grammar?
> 
> I suck at spelling, do my best at grammar, but the crap I see every day makes me wonder if we’re all doomed!
> 
> I guess I’m just becoming that old ****ing *******. I don’t bend over for customers or anyone. I don’t know who to blame, my Master or MasterMark.... or just my own experience.



I typed it exactly as I received it. I don't know what military time is? I think it's short abbreviation writing?

I have the same attitude now. I've had so many dealings with accent price shoppers and middle easterns automatically haggling or even worse trying to screw me over when the amount is due that I have become bitter towards them. Even when they accept my hourly without complaints I don't trust them because once again 75% of them try not to pay taxes at the end or say it wasn't worth the amount.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I typed it exactly as I received it. I don't know what military time is? I think it's short abbreviation writing?


He's referring to the time of day being written in 24 hour format as opposed to AM or PM. A lot of people call that military time, because civilians in the US don't typically use it.


----------



## 89plumbum

OpenSights said:


> Is military time commonly used up there? And is that a computer translation or just bad grammar?
> 
> I suck at spelling, do my best at grammar, but the crap I see every day makes me wonder if we’re all doomed!
> 
> I guess I’m just becoming that old ****ing *******. I don’t bend over for customers or anyone. I don’t know who to blame, my Master or MasterMark.... or just my own experience.


I can’t spell at all. But recently I had to have our coring sub guys sign a safety sheet. The Forman signed and when I handed it to his helper, he looked at his foreman all funny. I asked what was wrong and he said he has never learned to sign his name because they don’t teach it in school anymore. Nothing against the 19 year old, but I was kinda shocked by that.


----------



## OpenSights

That’s why my kid goes to private school! Payments are about the same as my truck, but well worth it. Instead of being in a class of 28 kids, he’s one of ten in his entire grade.


----------



## OpenSights

I thought I heard something behind me! Whole house trap.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I thought I heard something behind me! Whole house trap.


Cable went it and out 5 feet away?


----------



## Debo22

I'm on a repipe and found this 18" rubber tube coupling. I'm about to break the news to the homeowners.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I'm on a repipe and found this 18" rubber tube coupling. I'm about to break the news to the homeowners.


You weren’t supposed to see that....


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Cable went it and out 5 feet away?


Where it came out is the the whole house trap access.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Where it came out is the the whole house trap access.


I've only seen a whole house trap in the code book so I'm not too familiar. Were you trying to go to the street or trying to go to the main stack if it was a bungalow?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I've only seen a whole house trap in the code book so I'm not too familiar. Were you trying to go to the street or trying to go to the main stack if it was a bungalow?


I wasn’t exactly sure what it was at first, but had my suspicion. Yes, to the city. I believe the blockage was the asinine trap itself, but I did pull back wipes and a ball of hair.


----------



## OpenSights

That floor drain you see backed up I didn’t bother with. Cheapazz slum lord. He gets a discount and is timely on payments. Without authorization....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> That floor drain you see backed up I didn’t bother with. Cheapazz slum lord. He gets a discount and is timely on payments. Without authorization....


I got a call this after noon from a middle eastern saying a 3" basement line was clogged. He'd rented a machine got it open to clog again after a few days.

2 red flags there! Nope I don't do that

Can you recommend someone....

Goodbye click!

The line went dead before he could finish his sentence.


----------



## chonkie

I feel like gluing this together like this. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> I feel like gluing this together like this. :vs_laugh:


Seriously I'd like to know the story behind this. It looks like a new house.

Carpet guy was too early and decided while he was there to make money doing plumbing?



All I got today is a toilet leak in a new house where the tank was so loose it was tightened without any tools and lasted 3 years. Outside at the same house, the exterior faucet was pulled out 6 inches. Finally a decent customer!

Other than that I got 6-7 calls, all price shoppers....2 price shoppers for granite counter top repipe plus fridge, diswasher and bathroom finish. dead end on those.

Another bathroom finish, an indian calling and would not accept the fact that the consultation was 90$. He wanted a price sight unseen! I knew some guys worked on the weekend and holiday under the table. he sent me pictures to my phone to get a free estimate. I've yet to look at them.

Another for a toilet leak. The accent only wanted me to take a look. Did you know when they say that they expect free work!

Then a bargain shopper looking for cheap kitchen drain clog.


arghhhhhh


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> Seriously I'd like to know the story behind this.


New house, doing the topout. I had to move the washer box from the right side to the left side. I was bored waiting on other materials so I just put those fittings like that for fun.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> New house, doing the topout. I had to move the washer box from the right side to the left side. I was bored waiting on other materials so I just put those fittings like that for fun.


You should tell the apprentice to check for leaks and see if he's going to say something.:devil3:


----------



## chonkie

By myself so nobody to mess with. :crying:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeob1998

Had a call for a main valve leak on city’s side. The flare fitting on the main valve was leaking. Have you guys ever seen someone flare plastic pipe like this before? Doesn’t seem like a good idea to me but maybe it was acceptable back in the day?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Mikeob1998 said:


> Had a call for a main valve leak on city’s side. The flare fitting on the main valve was leaking. Have you guys ever seen someone flare plastic pipe like this before? Doesn’t seem like a good idea to me but maybe it was acceptable back in the day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, never seen flared plastic!

By the way those pliers are hungry for fingers, and will gladly break them like a nut cracker for you... I would ditch them and buy better pump pliers that the majority of plumbers use. I've seen too many injuries with those.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Nope, never seen flared plastic!
> 
> By the way those pliers are hungry for fingers, and will gladly break them like a nut cracker for you... I would ditch them and buy better pump pliers that the majority of plumbers use. I've seen too many injuries with those.


Those slip joint pliers are of the brand Channellock which is what those pliers are also referred to up here because they are good quality. Some people have personal preferences but don't tell me that he should ditch them and go with some pliers that the "majority" of plumbers use because up here that is the go to brand of pliers that plumbers use.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Nope, never seen flared plastic!
> 
> By the way those pliers are hungry for fingers, and will gladly break them like a nut cracker for you... I would ditch them and buy better pump pliers that the majority of plumbers use. I've seen too many injuries with those.





The majority of plumbers use channellocks.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> The majority of plumbers use channellocks.


I never seen channel lock make pump pliers? 

This is what I've always used since I snapped my fingers with other types. These are what other guys use as well. I have the Wilde brand and also ridgid brand. I have 4 or 5 pairs. One pair of them I have shaved the teeth for chrome nuts


https://www.wildetool.com/product/10-water-pump-pliers-polished-finish/


----------



## rwh

Tango said:


> I got another wonderful text, I call those the laziest price shoppers imaginable... Read on, I feel like giving a 4000$ reply just for the fun of it.
> 
> 
> _Hello, Im in ________water tank heater to replace
> Remove old one 60 gallon, basement located
> As soon as possible
> After 17:30 Monday to Friday
> Saturday 7:00 to 12:00
> Bill requested.
> Thanks to give me price._


$4000 about what the two large residential, lots of TV commercials, yellow pages ads, plumbing/heating/ac, wrapped van outfits in my area would charge. Depending which "warranty " or "PM" package you opt for. One is union, the other is not. I wouldn't want either company in my grandmother's home.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> I never seen channel lock make pump pliers?
> 
> This is what I've always used since I snapped my fingers with other types. These are what other guys use as well. I have the Wilde brand and also ridgid brand. I have 4 or 5 pairs. One pair of them I have shaved the teeth for chrome nuts
> 
> 
> https://www.wildetool.com/product/10-water-pump-pliers-polished-finish/


I have never seen or heard about Wilde brand. Why shave off the teeth and not just buy a smooth jaw plier that was built for that application? I have a smooth channellock. I also have a smooth ridgid that is actually an angled pipewrench and it works super great on flushvalves and showerheads.


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> I have never seen or heard about Wilde brand. Why shave off the teeth and not just buy a smooth jaw plier that was built for that application? I have a smooth channellock. I also have a smooth ridgid that is actually an angled pipewrench and it works super great on flushvalves and showerheads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I love those for Sloan valves. Took about a year on my own to buy one.... haven’t used it yet. I’m a slut for tools.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I never seen channel lock make pump pliers?
> 
> This is what I've always used since I snapped my fingers with other types. These are what other guys use as well. I have the Wilde brand and also ridgid brand. I have 4 or 5 pairs. One pair of them I have shaved the teeth for chrome nuts
> 
> 
> https://www.wildetool.com/product/10-water-pump-pliers-polished-finish/


Where I’m from everyone refers to any brand of that style pliers as Channellocks, kinda like we refer to any brand of adjustable wrench as a Crescent wrench.

Speaking of crescent wrenches, try the Channellock wide azz adjustable wrench. It has slim jaws and opens super wide.


----------



## canuck92

OpenSights said:


> The Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen or heard about Wilde brand. Why shave off the teeth and not just buy a smooth jaw plier that was built for that application? I have a smooth channellock. I also have a smooth ridgid that is actually an angled pipewrench and it works super great on flushvalves and showerheads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those for Sloan valves. Took about a year on my own to buy one.... haven’t used it yet. I’m a slut for tools.
Click to expand...

These smooth jaw dogs look pretty handy, just bought a new ridgid spud wrench though. Also everyone around here refferd to channellocks as " dogs" not sure the orign of that.


----------



## The Dane

Debo22 said:


> Where I’m from everyone refers to any brand of that style pliers as Channellocks, kinda like we refer to any brand of adjustable wrench as a Crescent wrench.
> 
> Speaking of crescent wrenches, try the Channellock wide azz adjustable wrench. It has slim jaws and opens super wide.


I have had the channellock wide azz adjustable wrench for a couple of years now and I have recommended them to other people. They are really great so I second your recommendation.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> These smooth jaw dogs look pretty handy, just bought a new ridgid spud wrench though. Also everyone around here refferd to channellocks as " dogs" not sure the orign of that.


I have heard good things about knipex but have not tried them. This is my smooth jaw channellock.










Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

I keep a 6" pair of channellocks in my pants pocket, easily my most used tool. Just had to replace it last week because my last paircracked finally. They lasted 4 years.


I also have a standard 10" and 12" pair in my bag as well as a 12" vjaw pair for larger nuts or rounder objects.


For sloan flush valves we have the sloan multi wrench in our sloan kit. It's nice to just grab the sloan kit and some dope for almost any sloan repairs


----------



## OpenSights

canuck92 said:


> These smooth jaw dogs look pretty handy, just bought a new ridgid spud wrench though. Also everyone around here refferd to channellocks as " dogs" not sure the orign of that.


I’ve heard the term “dogs” here too. Not sure either. My Master just calls them pliers... bit of a pet peeve for me, but whatever.

He already knows what his next Christmas present is...


----------



## OpenSights

As a drain cleaner I where a small tool belt that consists of a six-in-one screwdriver and a seven groove pair of channel locks. The number is worn off, but if memory works, which is doubtful, 775. Along with a rechargeable led flashlight. Usually the only tools I need, but a pipe wrench, hammer and cold chisel are always at hand.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

skorosna said:


> The majority of plumbers use channellocks.


I used Channellocks for over 30 years as a Plumber never no problem just when I used other brands, I used every size from the 6" up to the 460's and different styles, mostly the 412's nothing better for working under a sink or to tighten
water flex's on a water heater, the 460's great for tighten basket strainer nuts


----------



## Alan

Debo22 said:


> Where I’m from everyone refers to any brand of that style pliers as Channellocks, kinda like we refer to any brand of adjustable wrench as a Crescent wrench.
> 
> Speaking of crescent wrenches, try the Channellock wide azz adjustable wrench. It has slim jaws and opens super wide.


Same on the channel locks.

Craftsman makes a pretty good 10" crescent wrench. I bought one because I could get fittings in there that I previously needed a 12" for. I dont think the 12" opens up as wide as a 15" though. The jaws are fairly slim as well compared to other wrenches i've had.


----------



## Tango

rwh said:


> $4000 about what the two large residential, lots of TV commercials, yellow pages ads, plumbing/heating/ac, wrapped van outfits in my area would charge. Depending which "warranty " or "PM" package you opt for. One is union, the other is not. I wouldn't want either company in my grandmother's home.


Wow I was making a crazy number up! I don't know what the other companies charge here but I'm not joking I said 1500$ with a doubled lined 60 gallon, brass drain, plus pan, drain lines, new valve etc and I get laughed at.

Seriously I think the labor rate is less than 120$ for an installation, that's because people shop for black market. I can say for say 100% but all new houses since 1995 have rented water heaters installed. People seem to like to pay a fortune in renting and after 2.5 years they've paid the equivalent of a new heater! Doesn't matter they say when it fails all I have to do is call!


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> I have never seen or heard about Wilde brand. Why shave off the teeth and not just buy a smooth jaw plier that was built for that application? I have a smooth channellock. I also have a smooth ridgid that is actually an angled pipewrench and it works super great on flushvalves and showerheads.


When I was shopping for smooth jaw pliers they were sold for a crazy amount(Available online only). So I shaved a pair where the teeth were worn. You can't get better than recycling and free!


I have purchased the 45 degree spud wrench when the price went down, still unused.

Lastly I have several pairs of Wide AZZ channel lock adjustable wrench. I've been using them for over a decade.


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I used Channellocks for over 30 years as a Plumber never no problem just when I used other brands, I used every size from the 6" up to the 460's and different styles, mostly the 412's nothing better for working under a sink or to tighten
> water flex's on a water heater, the 460's great for tighten basket strainer nuts



I now use Channellocks like these for basket strainers and P-trap union. It works wonders! I have the small and large pair at all times when I go into a house.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> I now use Channellocks like these for basket strainers and P-trap union. It works wonders! I have the small and large pair at all times when I go into a house.


I had presently thought about getting that same tool for shower drains, basket strainer and 2" checkboxes but ended up just getting the bigger 480 channellock.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

No picture, but I just had one of those awesome service calls. Master and I had a pretty easy day. Replaced a dishwasher drain hose, looked at a commercial heater and reset a stool. Back to the shop by 11:30. We loaded the diesel on his flat bed, going to trade it for some classic car. (Mistake IMHO.)

Any way, we both got a call from an orthodontist that we take care of. Stool leaked. I ended up taking it as it’s about a mile and a half away from my house. Walked in tested good. $125 five minute job.

Ok, maybe one picture....


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> I never seen channel lock make pump pliers?
> 
> This is what I've always used since I snapped my fingers with other types. These are what other guys use as well. I have the Wilde brand and also ridgid brand. I have 4 or 5 pairs. One pair of them I have shaved the teeth for chrome nuts
> 
> 
> https://www.wildetool.com/product/10-water-pump-pliers-polished-finish/


Never heard of Wilde, but have used Douglas for years. I also carry all sizes of channel locks. But the pump pliers just always felt right in my hands. I can slip it open or close with one hand easily.


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> Never heard of Wilde, but have used Douglas for years. I also carry all sizes of channel locks. But the pump pliers just always felt right in my hands. I can slip it open or close with one hand easily.


I say wilde but it may be another brand, I've had many from long ago so who knows. Many took the patent and copies abound.

I would like a yellow pair though. Although it may look dirty and stained in 20 minutes of use.


----------



## Mikeob1998

The Dane said:


> I have never seen or heard about Wilde brand. Why shave off the teeth and not just buy a smooth jaw plier that was built for that application? I have a smooth channellock. I also have a smooth ridgid that is actually an angled pipewrench and it works super great on flushvalves and showerheads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk




Never seen one of those smooth ridgids they look nice. This is what I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeob1998

The Dane said:


> I have heard good things about knipex but have not tried them. This is my smooth jaw channellock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk




How are those for tightening 1/2” and 3/4” IP valves and things like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowyman800

Nobody has Knipex? I guess it's true that a majority of people use the Channellocks. I started with the Irwin Groovelock pliers. They were pretty good new but not after a lot of use. I would clean and file the teeth every now and then and they would be alright. I bought 2 of the 10" Knipex Cobra pliers a couple years ago and they are the real deal. They grip ridiculously well. The width of the jaw is pretty narrow too, so you can get it in tighter spots. 1/2",3/4",1" and 1-1/4" if you're feeling motivated. On threaded steel, I usually use them to get it as tight as I can and finish it with a pipe wrench, which usually isn't much. You don't realize how slim the jaws are on the Knipex until you use other brands, then they all feel clunky. A little more expensive than other pliers but I think they're worth it. I had to get used to adjusting the jaws since it was a little different. I've never been pinched by them either, so that's nice. Milwaukee makes a pair of pliers that have a similar jaw design and shape but they are nowhere near as good. My helper and my boss both have a pair, I think they are the absolute worst pliers. They don't bite for nothing. But I do second the Channellock slim-jaw wrench. That thing is also the real deal. It has fit into some spots nothing else would. Buy that and Knipex pliers, you'll never look back. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

They are just fine as far a I remember but I normally use either my adjustable wideazz channellock or a regular channellock pliers. Just because it's in my everyday toolbag. I have my smooth jaw set in an extra toolbag with special tools because I don't normally use them too often.


Mikeob1998 said:


> How are those for tightening 1/2” and 3/4” IP valves and things like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec

This!!


----------



## futz

Mikeob1998 said:


> Have you guys ever seen someone flare plastic pipe like this before? Doesn’t seem like a good idea to me but maybe it was acceptable back in the day?


That was very common when I was very young (before I began my "illustrious career" - late 70's to early 80's?). I watched my Dad do it a lot - even did a few myself. It worked pretty well at the time. You put the tool in the pipe and just cranked the handle till the pipe was flared - I guess friction heat helped the poly hold the flare. Worked fairly quickly. The method went away, so I assume there were probably some failures.


----------



## 89plumbum

Logtec said:


> This!!


...


----------



## exclamation

Only channel lock brand channel locks for me too and only rigid pipe wrenches - I have never used any other brand that was someone else’s that I liked - besides Douglass are ok and those wylde look just like them


----------



## exclamation

Logtec said:


> This!!


I don’t even know what that fitting that’s connected to the sink actually is, but at least there’s a p-trap with cleanout, so the whole line can be cabled easily 😄


----------



## dhal22

exclamation said:


> I don’t even know what that fitting that’s connected to the sink actually is, but at least there’s a p-trap with cleanout, so the whole line can be cabled easily 😄


ADA offset grid drain.


----------



## dhal22

exclamation said:


> Only channel lock brand channel locks for me too and only rigid pipe wrenches - I have never used any other brand that was someone else’s that I liked - besides Douglass are ok and those wylde look just like them


Only, only, only Channel Locks, Crescent Wrench and Ridgid.


----------



## Logtec

Basically: in accessible (handicap) washrooms, there has to be enough clearance for a person in a wheelchair to wheel up to a sink and wash their hands without smashing their legs/knees on the fixture drain or trap.
*the fitting should be rotated 180deg so it drains towards the wall.


----------



## Logtec

exclamation said:


> Only channel lock brand channel locks for me too and only rigid pipe wrenches - I have never used any other brand that was someone else’s that I liked - besides Douglass are ok and those wylde look just like them



Channel locks for the win! And Ridgid pipe wrenches and Plumbing tools(cutters, pipe thawer, drain machines, snap cutter, crimper)


----------



## futz

Logtec said:


> Basically: in accessible (handicap) washrooms, there has to be enough clearance for a person in a wheelchair to wheel up to a sink and wash their hands without smashing their legs/knees on the fixture drain or trap.
> *the fitting should be rotated 180deg so it drains towards the wall.


Or burning legs/knees when running hot water, because they may have no feeling in them.


----------



## exclamation

Logtec said:


> Basically: in accessible (handicap) washrooms, there has to be enough clearance for a person in a wheelchair to wheel up to a sink and wash their hands without smashing their legs/knees on the fixture drain or trap.
> *the fitting should be rotated 180deg so it drains towards the wall.


Gotcha - never seen them done like that before cause I just don’t do much commercial work and all the ones I have seen around here are just a sink with extra front-back room and drain towards the back, and then insulate all the drains and water lines under the sink


----------



## Tango

_Parrot_


----------



## Tango

If anyone is interested there's an interesting video today from that famous plumber. PM me if you don't know him.

Funny handy man work and the owner bought the handy snitzel a deluxe snake. Then we learn the guy just got out of jail.... hahaha

Quote of the day "Not a model citizen" :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> If anyone is interested there's an interesting video today from that famous plumber. PM me if you don't know him.
> 
> Funny handy man work and the owner bought the handy snitzel a deluxe snake. Then we learn the guy just got out of jail.... hahaha
> 
> Quote of the day "Not a model citizen" :vs_laugh:


I watched that this morning.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbergeek

Called out for sink not draining good, customer said the handy man he hired to install disposal did the piping. Customer said it took 3 times to get it working better? with this arrangement.:vs_laugh:










I re-piped the drain & showed him this is why you call a professional to begin with........:smile:


----------



## Alan

Jesus.......... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

@Plumbergeek What kind of ferrules are used for the cpvc hot and cold valves?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Tango said:


> @Plumbergeek What kind of ferrules are used for the cpvc hot and cold valves?


The brass ferrules that come with the stops.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango, I totally missed that! When we come across that and the customer doesn’t want to pay to replace with proper water lines, we just use shark bite stops and charge for them.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Tango, I totally missed that! When we come across that and the customer doesn’t want to pay to replace with proper water lines, we just use shark bite stops and charge for them.


You missed what the inmate with the arm stuck? What are you referring with the stops? I've been posting a lot lately!


----------



## exclamation

Dude that sink drain looked like it would have been in that one episode of three stooges lol - if only they had water squirt from the stove burners haha


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> You missed what the inmate with the arm stuck? What are you referring with the stops? I've been posting a lot lately!


The compression stops on the cpvc.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Plumbergeek said:


> Called out for sink not draining good, customer said the handy man he hired to install disposal did the piping. Customer said it took 3 times to get it working better? with this arrangement.:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-piped the drain & showed him this is why you call a professional to begin with........:smile:



Rube Goldberg would have been proud of that...


----------



## Wolfe Seacoast

Why no dishwasher air gap?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Mikeob1998 said:


> Had a call for a main valve leak on city’s side. The flare fitting on the main valve was leaking. Have you guys ever seen someone flare plastic pipe like this before? Doesn’t seem like a good idea to me but maybe it was acceptable back in the day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will flair 1 inch k copper for the main line valve, I always like a mechanical joint so you can replace the valve on the fly if all hell breaks loose..and I have several times....thats when wearing a 55 gallon garbage bag keeps you a little dryer..lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> The homeowner tried to fix this on his rental property. He used some rubber, hose clamps, a paint stir stick, and caulk. I’m surprised it didn’t hold.



years ago I got a call for a leaky sewer main and went to look, the entire main from the trap to the end was wrapped in duct tape about 1/2 inch thick, the main was hanging on the basement wall about 3ft above the floor..A for effort to the wrapper, I got the job replacing it and the worse part was cutting it up, couldnt use a snap cutter and all that tape gunked up the sawsall blade and would make it bind..I cut all the vertical pipes coming off of it and beat the piss out of it with a sledge and let it fall to the floor, then kept spraying wd-40 on a wood sawsall blade to get through the tape...what some people will do to avoid paying to have it done right, the owner said it was that way for years..


----------



## GAN

Gotta credit you. Your re-pipe of the sink looks a ton better.

In Illinois still a no-no. Two separate traps, one for GD & the other for the second bowl. We can't tie a dishwasher into the GD knock out. We have to use a wye branch tailpiece (direct connect is best) to the single bowl. Run the DW drain up as high as possible under the sink top then connect to the branch tailpiece.

Mechanical vents not allowed in anything but a trailer.


----------



## OpenSights

Interesting. Dishwasher drain always ties into the disposal if available. AAV’s are legal here and that’s exactly how I run a kitchen line, however, being a drain cleaner, I put a wye below the tee with a clean out. 

Amazing how code differs.


----------



## Tango

Wolfe Seacoast said:


> Why no dishwasher air gap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not needed here...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Interesting. Dishwasher drain always ties into the disposal if available. AAV’s are legal here and that’s exactly how I run a kitchen line, however, being a drain cleaner, I put a wye below the tee with a clean out.
> 
> Amazing how code differs.


true, and 60 or 70 years ago the plumbing worked just as good without all these codes, and if plumbed with modern materials the same way they would work better and longer..so a rhetorical question..why all the codes and rules today? and from the difference in codes just in this country alone also poses the question of why all the differences and who proves what works best..I personally feel its just a revenue generated system..look at the fees for permits and inspections....and in the last 100 years the amount of taxes we have now and didnt back then, now they call them a friendlier fee not a tax..same difference if it is coming out of my pocket..


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I personally feel its just a revenue generated system..


100% This.

I feel this way the most about electric water heaters. Why the heck do we need an inspection on an electric water heater replacement? If it's existing there, why not put it back the way it was? 

Maybe the homeowner can't afford all of the bells and whistles that comes with an inspection, and then guess what happens? They tell you to #@$^ off, and then they put it in themselves, maybe in an even more unsafe manner than was there to begin with.

I know this is not really taking into account all of the scumbags out there doing subpar work and then running away with ma and pa's savings account, so there's THAT.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> 100% This.
> 
> I feel this way the most about electric water heaters. Why the heck do we need an inspection on an electric water heater replacement? If it's existing there, why not put it back the way it was?
> 
> Maybe the homeowner can't afford all of the bells and whistles that comes with an inspection, and then guess what happens? They tell you to #@$^ off, and then they put it in themselves, maybe in an even more unsafe manner than was there to begin with.
> 
> I know this is not really taking into account all of the scumbags out there doing subpar work and then running away with ma and pa's savings account, so there's THAT.



but you hit the nail on the head..the scumbag hackers dont pull permits , so there are no inspections..just like the criminal that buys a black market gun...non of the gun control laws apply to him..the same with the hacks...


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but you hit the nail on the head..the scumbag hackers dont pull permits , so there are no inspections..just like the criminal that buys a black market gun...non of the gun control laws apply to him..the same with the hacks...


Yeah, so funny story along that same line... 

This lady, the salesperson who is trying to get me to buy this radio ad (which I bought) tells me OH yeah, our water heater went out yesterday and I told my husband we should call you to come swap it out, but in the end we just got a handyman to do it.

:vs_mad:


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> true, and 60 or 70 years ago the plumbing worked just as good without all these codes, and if plumbed with modern materials the same way they would work better and longer..so a rhetorical question..why all the codes and rules today? and from the difference in codes just in this country alone also poses the question of why all the differences and who proves what works best..I personally feel its just a revenue generated system..look at the fees for permits and inspections....and in the last 100 years the amount of taxes we have now and didnt back then, now they call them a friendlier fee not a tax..same difference if it is coming out of my pocket..


I want you to tell this that to my inspector who was fired by my Master for stealing and took the master’s test six times to pass. His #1 property is money for the city. Thinks he’s a building, mechanical and electrical inspector too.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Yeah, so funny story along that same line...
> 
> This lady, the salesperson who is trying to get me to buy this radio ad (which I bought) tells me OH yeah, our water heater went out yesterday and I told my husband we should call you to come swap it out, but in the end we just got a handyman to do it.
> 
> :vs_mad:



I hate hypocrites like that. One of these days karma will hit one of them and relieve some hate. I have to see if I have not posted the awesome payback I got from a woman who hired a hack midway through our agreement.. I'll post it if I don't find it.


----------



## bestplumberstsv

damnn..


----------



## Mikeob1998

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I will flair 1 inch k copper for the main line valve, I always like a mechanical joint so you can replace the valve on the fly if all hell breaks loose..and I have several times....thats when wearing a 55 gallon garbage bag keeps you a little dryer..lol


 
I was wondering what type of flare tool you use for 3/4” k cooper and above. When I have a water main repair I usually borrow my master’s flare tool but am going to order my own. He has the kind you hammer into the pipe to create the flare. Do you know of anything better then that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Mikeob1998 said:


> I was wondering what type of flare tool you use for 3/4” k cooper and above. When I have a water main repair I usually borrow my master’s flare tool but am going to order my own. He has the kind you hammer into the pipe to create the flare. Do you know of anything better then that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I use the hammer type, fast and easy and it doesnt cost much and you almost cant break it...I dont know if they have any fancy electric flaring tool... https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-41335...90696&sr=8-15&keywords=rigid+flaring+tool+kit


----------



## Tango

Mikeob1998 said:


> I was wondering what type of flare tool you use for 3/4” k cooper and above. When I have a water main repair I usually borrow my master’s flare tool but am going to order my own. He has the kind you hammer into the pipe to create the flare. Do you know of anything better then that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use compression fittings with those thick rubber inside like the ones you use underground for water mains. We have a lot of old houses with 5/8 copper comming in.

I just don't know what I going to say when someone needs a new main valve on Kitec, I don't want it to shear off like I read in a magazine and get sued. All the new houses still use that stuff!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sell them a new water main and quote the lawsuits against kitec and tell the customer you can be liable for the old water main if you touch it..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> sell them a new water main and quote the lawsuits against kitec and tell the customer you can be liable for the old water main if you touch it..


Good idea, that would be a first to repipe 6-8 feet underground for the main to the front of the lawn to the city connection. Too bad I never saw it done but I'm not too worried, they'll call someone else when I say "repipe".

I've already declined last year someone wanting to install a whole house flood valve recommended by their insurance as it was going to be 8" from the kitec main.


----------



## skoronesa

Mikeob1998 said:


> I was wondering what type of flare tool you use for 3/4” k cooper and above. When I have a water main repair I usually borrow my master’s flare tool but am going to order my own. He has the kind you hammer into the pipe to create the flare. Do you know of anything better then that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the tool crib we have the hammer style ones. I have a ridgid 454w on my van. But honestly, most of the time we use the compression fittings with the rubber like tango described. Exposed in a building we will just solder it.


----------



## Tango

With all the rain we got last week, this is what it would look like and nobody wanted to pay for my services when they called for help. HD made a killing with DIY though on those 3 days of rain. 16 000$ more in profit each day than what they usually get in the plumbing isle by selling pumps and stuff.

Went there yesterday for supplies and they had received several loaded pallets with new pumps ready for next time!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hope the electric was off before they hit the floaties in the water...


----------



## OpenSights

Not looking forward to repairing this one. I did get it to drain though....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Not looking forward to repairing this one. I did get it to drain though....


WTF IS THAT!!!! Special rate for that one!


----------



## Tango

This was my office this afternoon...Disgusting house, I had to go upstairs to the sink and I was smelling a strong odor of piss so I look over on the floor to see some oversized underwear and I thought did she pee in those and left them there? Then I realized they probably didn't clean the cat litter in months. I walk in the hall and I see on the sofa the oversized woman with a pail sized slurpee and siphoning from a straw. WOW!

However the customer paid no questions asked, no hassle!

I'm up to 6 callers today asking for free estimates!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> WTF IS THAT!!!! Special rate for that one!


Kitchen is the copper line, fernco corrugated whatever thingy is from the floor drain that the laundry dumps into. Good friend of my wife and 3 block neighbor. Cleaned it in the crawl with the drill, temporary patch with a fernco and pvc when my cable destroyed 50% of the floor drain side. No leaks, probably won’t be able to get to it until three weeks from now. Crawl in that spot is hindered by the hvac and is only about 18” deep from joyst to dirt, and will be working at arms length.

Since she’s a friend I brought my 9y/o kid. He made $5 for running the water when I would yell to him. I don’t get him at times. He’s scared of poop water, spiders, but got in the crawl like nobody’s business. Little sht even plugged up my 6in1 with dirt!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> This was my office this afternoon...Disgusting house, I had to go upstairs to the sink and I was smelling a strong odor of piss so I look over on the floor to see some oversized underwear and I thought did she pee in those and left them there? Then I realized they probably didn't clean the cat litter in months. I walk in the hall and I see on the sofa the oversized woman with a pail sized slurpee and siphoning from a straw. WOW!
> 
> However the customer paid no questions asked, no hassle!
> 
> I'm up to 6 callers today asking for free estimates!



One way to put it is gas isn’t free, does there employer pay them for gas and Vehicle Maintenance? They are your employer, your time is worth something right?


----------



## OpenSights

Huh. Posted but didn’t show up...


----------



## Debo22

Kitchen sink clean outs are nice to have, but in the upper cabinet?


----------



## exclamation

Haha - I’ve always thought it might be a little nicer/ better to have the c/o above the trap arm, but DAYUM!


----------



## 89plumbum

Does anyone do this?


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> Does anyone do this?


WOW best trick ever! Nothing surprises me anymore, well maybe not. Maybe a good trick if you have a car radiator that needs to be fixed on the side of the road. Pretty ingenious.:vs_bulb:

He could of saved some time as they sell repair tape for that situation at HD. :vs_bulb:


----------



## chonkie

Nope. Neat idea but it's hack work.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> Nope. Neat idea but it's hack work.



hack for plumbing yes, but on heavy equipment to fix a wear spot on a steel hydraulic line its a great repair, but done with steel wire and braze...


----------



## skoronesa

I think its a neat trick. Obviously us plumbers should avoid doing that but as a service guy I am glad to know this.


Why would it be okay to do on a 3000psi hydraulic line but not a water pipe?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I think its a neat trick. Obviously us plumbers should avoid doing that but as a service guy I am glad to know this.
> 
> 
> Why would it be okay to do on a 3000psi hydraulic line but not a water pipe?


when I say for a wear spot on hydraulics, the wear was caused by 2 metal pipes rubbing causing the leak, not rust or rot that could deteriorate the pipe, most leaks on copper are from corrosion and the integrity of the pipe is compromised probably in more than just the spot leaking, and changing out a section of copper pipe is much easier and cheaper than hydraulic lines that are snaked through a piece of equipment, im not saying the steel wire and braze is what a dealership would do, but on a 30 or 40 year old piece of equipment it will be just fine..


----------



## Alan

I always find it's easier to cut the pipe anyway. Less chance of water being in that puppy. I can't imagine trying to heat a piece of copper not knowing whether there's water in it.

I love reading the comments too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I always find it's easier to cut the pipe anyway. Less chance of water being in that puppy. I can't imagine trying to heat a piece of copper not knowing whether there's water in it.
> 
> I love reading the comments too. :vs_laugh:


I carry a small hot dog air compressor on the truck, great for blowing water out of pipes to fix a leak, saves on water on the floor when cutting the old out and works great for hydronic loops..its a real pain trying to put a flat container under baseboard to try and catch the water and it seems always light colored carpet in the room that needs a fix with the dirtiest water possible..:crying:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I carry a small hot dog air compressor on the truck, great for blowing water out of pipes to fix a leak, saves on water on the floor when cutting the old out and works great for hydronic loops..its a real pain trying to put a flat container under baseboard to try and catch the water and it seems always light colored carpet in the room that needs a fix with the dirtiest water possible..:crying:


Great more stuff in the van, its already full!

I've been using my vacuum lately to drain lines with continuous dripping. The bad part sometime you start to siphon the water heater and it's like siphoning a gas tank and it won't stop. Yes I know open the faucets but it still does it. I might try my mini air compressor.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Great more stuff in the van, its already full!
> 
> I've been using my vacuum lately to drain lines with continuous dripping. The bad part sometime you start to siphon the water heater and it's like siphoning a gas tank and it won't stop. Yes I know open the faucets but it still does it. I might try my mini air compressor.


Are ya sure it's siphoning and not water seeping out due to the thermostat kicking on and the water being heated?

I still forget that sometimes, then finally after everything on an entire city block is off, I turn off the electricity to the water heater and it stops.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Are ya sure it's siphoning and not water seeping out due to the thermostat kicking on and the water being heated?
> 
> I still forget that sometimes, then finally after everything on an entire city block is off, I turn off the electricity to the water heater and it stops.


Sometimes I get 1/4 to 1/2 of a 5 gallon bucket! 2-3 months ago I had to cap the lines of a water softener that I removed. I opened all the faucet up stairs, opened the water heater safety valve beside me and I had water dripping for 15-25 minutes then I used the vacuum for another 25 minutes and more water for another 30 minutes. I was seriously thinking of going back to the city and buying SB fittings because I wasn't able to solder. Eventually the drip was slowing and used 3 fireproof layers to protect the wall and turned on the torch to max until I got a 10 second break.

The main valve was closed 100% but it was the water in the house that kept coming back. I never knew what I ran into but my guess I was siphoning the water heater and coming back on the cold?? . No hoses lying outside either.

What you are referring to Alan is the water heater heating the water and expanding it causing it to drip?


----------



## chonkie

Some of it is water that is on the sides of the pipe after draining the system finally collecting at the low points. Could be the meter not shutting off completely. I've often disconnected the meter when that happens so i can get a bunch of soldering completed.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Sometimes I get 1/4 to 1/2 of a 5 gallon bucket! 2-3 months ago I had to cap the lines of a water softener that I removed. I opened all the faucet up stairs, opened the water heater safety valve beside me and I had water dripping for 15-25 minutes then I used the vacuum for another 25 minutes and more water for another 30 minutes. I was seriously thinking of going back to the city and buying SB fittings because I wasn't able to solder. Eventually the drip was slowing and used 3 fireproof layers to protect the wall and turned on the torch to max until I got a 10 second break.
> 
> The main valve was closed 100% but it was the water in the house that kept coming back. I never knew what I ran into but my guess I was siphoning the water heater and coming back on the cold?? . No hoses lying outside either.
> 
> What you are referring to Alan is the water heater heating the water and expanding it causing it to drip?


thats where the compressor come in handy, a garden hose fitting on the air line and hose clamp the hose to where the water is dripping and let it blow back and out the faucets, even if it doesnt stop it gives you time to solder a fitting on before the water makes it back to where you just blew it away from..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Are ya sure it's siphoning and not water seeping out due to the thermostat kicking on and the water being heated?
> 
> I still forget that sometimes, then finally after everything on an entire city block is off, I turn off the electricity to the water heater and it stops.


I have opened the relief valve if it in good condition or drain a 5 gallon bucket out of heater to stop that from happening, also any water now drains back to heater away from where your working..


----------



## Logtec

89plumbum said:


> Does anyone do this?


A piece of red rubber and a gear clamp will do the same- but it’s only a “bandaid” solution. It will hold you over til you can come back or shut down the water to the building etc.

I’ve cut a 1/2” cop coupling 60/40 down the middle, used the 60 side (forced over the pipe) to cover the hole, and wrapped with copper wire(cleaned and fluxed) to get me out of a jam.. but still that’s only a “bandaid” solution...

At this point if you’re going to get out the soldering gear then do this:
-cut the pipe in 1/2 right down the middle (on the hole),
-separate the pipe, 
-clean and flux everything, + a 1/2” coupling,
-and the solder the pipe back together with the 1/2” coupling. 
-Write an invoice


----------



## Debo22

Good way to hold up a tree


----------



## Alan

Logtec said:


> At this point if you’re going to get out the soldering gear then do this:
> -cut the pipe in 1/2 right down the middle (on the hole),
> -separate the pipe,
> -clean and flux everything, + a 1/2” coupling,
> -and the solder the pipe back together with the 1/2” coupling.
> -Write an invoice


OMG WTF YOU CUT THE PIPE NOW WHAT DO WE DO???? LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## exclamation

Don’t these people realize the real fix would actually be easier??


----------



## Alan

exclamation said:


> Don’t these people realize the real fix would actually be easier??


I don't think you realize how difficult it is to cut copper tubing.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I don't think you realize how difficult it is to cut copper tubing.




In plumbing school we had to unsolder a 3/4 set up and this guy was heating and pulling to take it apart for over an hour until he came up to me and asked why he couldn't unsolder it until I went to check it out and I told him his system was completely full of water!

For someone who never did it doesn't work! I've got called once because the guys tried to solder a washer valve and couldn't get it. There was still a little water in it! haha.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> In plumbing school we had to unsolder a 3/4 set up and this guy was heating and pulling to take it apart for over an hour until he came up to me and asked why he couldn't unsolder it until I went to check it out and I told him his system was completely full of water!
> 
> For someone who never did it doesn't work! I've got called once because the guys tried to solder a washer valve and couldn't get it. There was still a little water in it! haha.


By the time I was in school, the state decided that they needed to take away every hands on experience from the school portion. That was left to on job hours to get hands on experience.

Not even any hands on during the testing.


----------



## skoronesa

If I have a drip I usually just solder on a female tee or a male adapter first with my big torch tip. Then you can either put a plug in the tee or screw on an ips valve.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> If I have a drip I usually just solder on a female tee or a male adapter first with my big torch tip. Then you can either put a plug in the tee or screw on an ips valve.


I have prepared for that eventuality but haven't done so yet. I use a little propane torch and turbo tip so it might not get hot enough in that situation. I wish I could get those couplings with a bleeder cap like the famous plumber on YT. I was able to find a 1/2" tee with a 1/2" female thread in the center.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> By the time I was in school, the state decided that they needed to take away every hands on experience from the school portion. That was left to on job hours to get hands on experience.
> 
> Not even any hands on during the testing.


We had to reuse 1/2" copper fittings. What a mess with a bunch on noobs trying to unsolder and bring them back all mangled to the tool crib for the next sucker to swear up and down trying to reuse them!:crying:

My tool box contained only a nub on a screw driver. I was able to find another cut the handle and screw both parts to make one!

To practice drainage with cast iron, to make a 10 foot length we'd have maybe 8 little pieces with MJ clamps and we were scorned because it didn't look straight.

Good times!


----------



## OpenSights

How hot is it? Well, 83, but my truck was in the sun. Got back to the shop today and found this in my power wagon! F*$k! Real winner right here!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

thats gonna be sticky.....


----------



## OpenSights

Thankfully down range was toward the radio and center cup holders. Shouldn’t be too bad to clean up... I hope.... seat where it detonated was protected. But it did hit my mileage record book.


----------



## chonkie

Assault soda! Must have been double charged. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

chonkie said:


> Assault soda! Must have been double charged. :vs_laugh:


Vernors is twice the carbonation as Canada Dry, so you are correct! Personally I now believe they should ban this dangerous cartridge! What if I was in the truck at the time?! The shell shock alone!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Vernors is twice the carbonation as Canada Dry, so you are correct! Personally I now believe they should ban this dangerous cartridge! What if I was in the truck at the time?! The shell shock alone!


you could sue for millions and now claim you need a comfort pet that you must carry from now on and cant work anymore..and you will probably win..


----------



## Logtec

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vernors is twice the carbonation as Canada Dry, so you are correct! Personally I now believe they should ban this dangerous cartridge! What if I was in the truck at the time?! The shell shock alone!
> 
> 
> 
> you could sue for millions and now claim you need a comfort pet that you must carry from now on and cant work anymore..and you will probably win..
Click to expand...


Hahahah 
Thats the American dream! 
(Calm down... I grew up in Gettysburg.)


----------



## exclamation

I was greeted in my truck by this guy today almost landing on my knee, surviving getting stomped and dragged.. TWICE and then escaped behind a plastic panel or under the flooring - I’m so pissed - 90% sure it’s a black widow - I saw (I think, for like 1/2 a second) the red hourglass on its belly - if it’s not a black widow, I believe it’s a brown widow... so pissed...


----------



## Alan

Reminds me of a spinach can.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

exclamation said:


> I was greeted in my truck by this guy today almost landing on my knee, surviving getting stomped and dragged.. TWICE and then escaped behind a plastic panel or under the flooring - I’m so pissed - 90% sure it’s a black widow - I saw (I think, for like 1/2 a second) the red hourglass on its belly - if it’s not a black widow, I believe it’s a brown widow... so pissed...



you people down south have too many dam things that can kill you or make you real sick if they bite you..:surprise:


----------



## Alan

I have a really hard time remembering to get pictures. I jump in to get it done so fast I get halfway through and then swear at myself.

My winner today was a leak under a house. 1-1/2" galvanized drain that had been replaced with 2" abs except for about the last 8 inches. So I cut it out and used a CI x Pl "donut" to eliminate the leaking section.

Closer inspection revealed that further upstream of the repair I made is a coupling with a bushing in it. I traced it back to the floor penetration and there is a 1-1/2" 1/4 bend followed by a 1-1/2" sanitary tee that is shooting over to another wall (vent?) and then up through the floor.

Apparently this is a newly remodeled kitchen by a home depot contractor, so i looked a little closer there are sharkbite tees valves, couplings fittings all over the place under there with pex lines looped over to the new kitchen location with the crappy drain. All the 1/2" pex lines are held up by 1" galvanized conduit clamps.

So sad.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I have a really hard time remembering to get pictures. I jump in to get it done so fast I get halfway through and then swear at myself.
> 
> My winner today was a leak under a house. 1-1/2" galvanized drain that had been replaced with 2" abs except for about the last 8 inches. So I cut it out and used a CI x Pl "donut" to eliminate the leaking section.
> 
> Closer inspection revealed that further upstream of the repair I made is a coupling with a bushing in it. I traced it back to the floor penetration and there is a 1-1/2" 1/4 bend followed by a 1-1/2" sanitary tee that is shooting over to another wall (vent?) and then up through the floor.
> 
> Apparently this is a newly remodeled kitchen by a home depot contractor, so i looked a little closer there are sharkbite tees valves, couplings fittings all over the place under there with pex lines looped over to the new kitchen location with the crappy drain. All the 1/2" pex lines are held up by 1" galvanized conduit clamps.
> 
> So sad.


but it was done cheap for the customer thats all they care about and they dont see whats behind or under the floors..


----------



## Debo22

Water heater vent pipe is a touch low


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Water heater vent pipe is a touch low


I'm amazed by this different way of water heaters being outside a house.

I'm also amazed where they have clean outs outside houses.


----------



## dhal22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you people down south have too many dam things that can kill you or make you real sick if they bite you..:surprise:


True, but it might freeze this winter or not. Same with snow.


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> I'm amazed by this different way of water heaters being outside a house.
> 
> I'm also amazed where they have clean outs outside houses.


I see palm trees in the photo so no freezing there. We use a hot box here for rpz's but in Florida they are fully exposed.


----------



## Tango

On today's episode....Leaking sink, 2 joints not glued, basket strainer wasn't screwed and here is the proper way for a diswasher outlet.


----------



## OpenSights

This was my episode. However, the stop was returned to the supply house by another plumber. The fernco trap was on a backed up tub drain. I got it open with the plunger, still charged full price, but told the landlord I’d cable it again at no charge when we replace it next Wednesday and honor my warranty after that.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Classics


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> Classics


I think you've won this week's contest!:thumbup::vs_shake::thumbup:


----------



## Logtec

Not the worst I’ve seen but still..
This Cost the customer $250 to fix..


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> Not the worst I’ve seen but still..
> This Cost the customer $250 to fix..


I saw that a few times with the dishwasher connection. What amazes me is that half of them want to leave it like it is even though I tell them its like washing the dishes then rinsing them in the toilet before putting the plates away.

They are either cheap or think I'm lying to them and say they never had any problem!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

dup post


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

dhal22 said:


> True, but it might freeze this winter or not. Same with snow.


thats job security fixing the freeze outs..lol...but I dont have to worry about not making it out of a crawl space because something poisonous wanted me for lunch...:surprise:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

well I tried to quote a post twice on this thread and it wont show up, at least not on my end, but the thread showed me as a last poster..lets see if this post shows or not..its been happening in other threads too..ok this one shows but there are 2 in cyberspace...


----------



## Admin

It should be working again now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Cricket said:


> It should be working again now.


 ok thank you, I now see my quotes..twice..lol
and thank you for the speedy fix!!!! your the best..


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s the fernco “trap”.


----------



## Tommy plumber

exclamation said:


> I was greeted in my truck by this guy today almost landing on my knee, surviving getting stomped and dragged.. TWICE and then escaped behind a plastic panel or under the flooring - I’m so pissed - 90% sure it’s a black widow - I saw (I think, for like 1/2 a second) the red hourglass on its belly - if it’s not a black widow, I believe it’s a brown widow... so pissed...
























I find those frequently around my house. Some have the classic red hourglass on the belly and some have an orange hourglass. I let them live.


Now I have killed {attempted to anyway} rattlesnakes. I draw the line with them. They'll hurt or kill a child. Oh, I also killed a coral snake on my street once.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tommy plumber said:


> I find those frequently around my house. Some have the classic red hourglass on the belly and some have an orange hourglass. I let them live.
> 
> 
> Now I have killed {attempted to anyway} rattlesnakes. I draw the line with them. They'll hurt or kill a child. Oh, I also killed a coral snake on my street once.



Dam, just another reason I dont go to florida..lol...I hunted in north carolina many years back and the list of snakes, bears and alligators to watch out for was too long, and a friend of a friend got bit one morning by a baby rattle snake in his dog kennel, but 2 dogs were already dead from the snake so he didnt get a full dose of venom and still spent a few days in the hospital..no thanks, ill stay north and deal with the snow, I can always get warm but not un bit or chewed on...


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> I think you've won this week's contest!:thumbup::vs_shake::thumbup:





> =Gargalaxy;1181142]Classics



Maybe I spoke too soon check these out from 2 jobs I got today.

First a DIY or maybe an apprentice using his boss' curb key to change the main valve on Kitec with a soldered in valve, the solder looks so bad I think he melted the kitec. I told the woman I needed to replace the whole thing including the gear clamps on the pex. She only wants a quote for now!!




















Second job a woman said the washing machine had a leaking valve. She called back saying it was an easy fix and a friend would do it. She called a third time saying her friend couldn't fix it. Well guess what they played with it and the valve completely popped off with full city pressure. Haha! Anyway it wasn't even soldered!!! The previous owner used a little heat and silicone!! I told her I'd replace the other one just in case, not even soldered half way!


I went upstairs and she the kitchen faucet was stiff. I told her to shut the main and I wasn't touching the valves underneath to lube the faucet. Another awesome way to tie the dishwasher waste.

To top it off her roommate asked if I could install a complete bathroom downstairs for 250$ because she saw the 3" stack comming up from the concrete! I'm not kidding on these kinds of WTF people! Seriously 250$ I just can't believe it


----------



## exclamation

Counter top installers always do an AMAZING job hooking the plumbing back up!


----------



## dhal22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Dam, just another reason I dont go to florida..lol...I hunted in north carolina many years back and the list of snakes, bears and alligators to watch out for was too long, and a friend of a friend got bit one morning by a baby rattle snake in his dog kennel, but 2 dogs were already dead from the snake so he didnt get a full dose of venom and still spent a few days in the hospital..no thanks, ill stay north and deal with the snow, I can always get warm but not un bit or chewed on...


Depends on where you grow up. I grew up in the Texas backwoods and scorpions, snakes, spiders were just a part of life. I camped, fished, hunted and played among all of them. Don't turn over a rock or log without being careful. A good dog will let you know there's a snake ahead when you're tromping through a forest or across a field. Copperheads or water moccasins are to be teased and tormented then stomped. :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

dhal22 said:


> Depends on where you grow up. I grew up in the Texas backwoods and scorpions, snakes, spiders were just a part of life. I camped, fished, hunted and played among all of them. Don't turn over a rock or log without being careful. A good dog will let you know there's a snake ahead when you're tromping through a forest or across a field. Copperheads or water moccasins are to be teased and tormented then stomped. :biggrin:


I thought I had it bad with another raccoon(s) in the garage attic. I keep on capturing the family and driving them far away. They keep coming back. This time I'm bringing them to the other province across the river. Let see if they swim or wise enough to get to a bridge!

Unfortunately they've become smart and didn't go in the trap this summer.

There is one thing worse than all these critters, it's my felon welfare bidon ville neighbor!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I thought I had it bad with another raccoon(s) in the garage attic. I keep on capturing the family and driving them far away. They keep coming back. This time I'm bringing them to the other province across the river. Let see if they swim or wise enough to get to a bridge!
> 
> Unfortunately they've become smart and didn't go in the trap this summer.
> 
> There is one thing worse than all these critters, it's my felon welfare bidon ville neighbor!!



both those issues can be solved with a well sighted in rifle..


----------



## Tango

Today's episode. A guy who built his own house.... The new owner ends up with this....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Today's episode. A guy who built his own house.... The new owner ends up with this....



Id be more worried about his carpentry skills and what the framing looks like, when the house falls down that plumbing wont mean much...:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> both those issues can be solved with a well sighted in rifle..


Seriously, there is probably some other pacifist accross the river bringing them back lolz. Those animals must be so confused.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Seriously, there is probably some other pacifist accross the river bringing them back lolz. Those animals must be so confused.


he should tag them to see if they are the same, I got a few good recipes for racoon...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> he should tag them to see if they are the same, I got a few good recipes for racoon...


The male was so fat he took up all the cage. No way would I eat city raccoon, they eat garbage. Well maybe I did at one of those restaurants where meat comes in a heavy sauce? :sad2:

I went to see the cage, the door is still open but the piece of bread and peanut butter is gone. Maybe a squirrel got it this time.

I can spray paint the tail, but if he comes back in a year it'll be gone. I don't want to patch the soffit just yet. I don't want him dead up there.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Id be more worried about his carpentry skills and what the framing looks like, when the house falls down that plumbing wont mean much...:vs_laugh:


I should of taken a picture, the guy put internet cables in the mechanical room. I'm not joking dozens and dozens of them. It looks like a switchboard you'd see in a high rise tower.

The new owner has so many plugs he cut some of them out and patched the walls!


----------



## Debo22

Internet photo


----------



## exclamation

Debo22 said:


> Internet photo


Hehe - I wonder why they had to put that as a sign 🙂


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the worst I’ve seen but still..
> This Cost the customer $250 to fix..
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that a few times with the dishwasher connection. What amazes me is that half of them want to leave it like it is even though I tell them its like washing the dishes then rinsing them in the toilet before
> putting the plates away.
> 
> They are either cheap or think I'm lying to them and say they never had any problem!
Click to expand...

You gotta put your foot down! Let them know it’s a repair that will prevent expensive repairs in the future!
Sell the job to replace the drain(to code) or you won’t touch it.

The pic- This was a new undermount sink hook up- so it was an easy sell.
But..

Selling point:
Tell them that their drain is not up to code, and it will NEED to be replaced regardless in the future.
Why?

-they could be getting sewer gas coming in thru the DW’s illegal connection.- which we all know is dangerous to out health.
And/or the DW’s drain, being connected in the wrong location, may cause issues with the DW itself(due to the air lock) these problems wont be covered by the DW’s manufactures warranty or any “extended warranty” (purchased at the Store).
because it’s not installed to code.

-Or they will eventually get a back up, due to “air lock”. 
Which will have to cut out the drain so it can be snaked..


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> You gotta put your foot down! Let them know it’s a repair that will prevent expensive repairs in the future!
> Sell the job to replace the drain(to code) or you won’t touch it.
> 
> The pic- This was a new undermount sink hook up- so it was an easy sell.
> But..
> 
> Selling point:
> Tell them that their drain is not up to code, and it will NEED to be replaced regardless in the future.
> Why?
> 
> -they could be getting sewer gas coming in thru the DW’s illegal connection.- which we all know is dangerous to out health.
> And/or the DW’s drain, being connected in the wrong location, may cause issues with the DW itself(due to the air lock) these problems wont be covered by the DW’s manufactures warranty or any “extended warranty” (purchased at the Store).
> because it’s not installed to code.
> 
> -Or they will eventually get a back up, due to “air lock”.
> Which will have to cut out the drain so it can be snaked..




Oh I tried, I explain the situation and they make up their mind they either give you the go ahead easily or they resists. If they say yes then great I'll do it happily. 

When they resist even just a little I know it's futile. Those who refuse are already cheap and don't care. They are usually not happy to see you and especially not happy pay you in the first place.

These last few days I got happy people raving they would send me a nice review until they got the bill and their faces dropped and they become silent or dish out comments like in the thread I started.




> Sell the job to replace the drain(to code) or you won’t touch it.



If the job is related yes of course for example when replacing a diswasher and a hammer arrestor is absent I will tell them and do it.

BUT... Usually when I see those problems I had been called to replace the faucet originally. Does that mean you refuse to replace their faucet if you don't fix the drain for several hundred dollars more?

Its an extremely delicate situation because the customers have many organisations and I say MANY where they can file an official complaint. Then I have to deal with that mess. It's so easy for them to say I've extortioned them, blackmailed, pressure sales tactics etc. 

What I do when they refuse is that I write in on the work order what I've seen and should be addressed.

Like I've said before, you got to go in as a psychologist first, a lawyer second, a business man third and a plumber last.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Internet photo


you commented on the signs but not the lovely plumbing of traps below....:vs_laugh:...........a new take on in series fixtures....


----------



## exclamation

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet photo
> 
> 
> 
> you commented on the signs but not the lovely plumbing of traps below....<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />...........a new take on in series fixtures....
Click to expand...

Well that shore is a lot of... PEE traps!

The sign comment was re: I mentioned in another thread that urinals are awkward to sit on 🙂


----------



## Tango

Galvanized coupling, rotted strainer, deep throat trap, some duct tape and a broken slip nut.

_*Looser looser party pooper!*_


----------



## Debo22

The GC cut the granite countertop to enlarge the hole for the bigger sink.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> The GC cut the granite countertop to enlarge the hole for the bigger sink.


Ouch!! Now you'll be back installing an even larger sink! :biggrin:

Let's see if he's a fool and fills it with silicone. :vs_laugh: I won't say what I would do if it was my own counter for myself.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Ouch!! Now you'll be back installing an even larger sink! :biggrin:
> 
> Let's see if he's a fool and fills it with silicone. :vs_laugh: I won't say what I would do if it was my own counter for myself.


He said there’s some sort of filler he’ll use to make it blend. I don’t need to go back there so I won’t see what it looks like.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

they sell epoxies that you can color match and put that grain stuff in so it almost matches perfect..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they sell epoxies that you can color match and put that grain stuff in so it almost matches perfect..


I guess the secret is out. Or epoxy grout. That's what I used for my shower, took 4 days to dry and cure, strong stuff once its cured!


----------



## chonkie

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they sell epoxies that you can color match and put that grain stuff in so it almost matches perfect..


Yep. There was a tub I installed awhile back that had a built in hidden filler. Nobody, including the HO, knew about it until I went to install the tub. Well a hole was already cut for the spout. Basically the granite guy said he could patch it and the HO said ok and do it. He used the plug that was cut out of the exact hole, then he used 3 different tinted epoxies and matched the grain perfectly. Even knowing where the hole was, it was damn near impossible to see. I'll see if I have a pic somewhere.


Ps. Found the post with the pics of the tub I'm talking about. 3rd pic in the post with the handles in the on position, there was the spout hole right in the middle.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/two-person-tub-bidet-65929/


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> Galvanized coupling, rotted strainer, deep throat trap, some duct tape and a broken slip nut.
> 
> _*Looser looser party pooper!*_



All it needs is some more duct tape. Charge for a whole roll, only use half. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> All it needs is some more duct tape. Charge for a whole roll, only use half. :vs_laugh:



Reminds me one time, a black woman once the job completed showed me another valve leak. Since she wasn't going to pay more she hands me this "plumbing repair tape" I ran out of room to put tape on it and it was still dripping a lot. Never called back to fix it so it must be still leaking.


----------



## Debo22

A/c condensation pump discharge line. The guy cut the galvanized plumbing vent and installed a rubber combi. Sealing the vinyl hose to the copper with pvc blue glue was a nice touch.


----------



## Tango

And they always wonder why we cost so much! :vs_worry:


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

My apprentice cousin in Utah sent me this. He said 7 apartments and that’s the stack. Nice vent.


----------



## Tango

You see vents are easy!


----------



## Gargalaxy

Went to home cheapo today to get some silicone and as usual walked by the plumbing sections....service guys be ready for what is coming


----------



## Tango

Wow Snappy trap!

Shut up take my money! I'm opening a DIY store and I'll make a fortune with snappy pipes and shark contraptions!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Wow Snappy trap!
> 
> Shut up take my money! I'm opening a DIY store and I'll make a fortune with snappy pipes and shark contraptions!:thumbup::thumbup:


Hell, keep your license and meet them on the other side. 

You'll make a double fortune!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

just because they sell it doesnt mean its legal to use...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just because they sell it doesnt mean its legal to use...


Over here the code states stores cannot sell non code approved parts. I wonder how many get away with it or slip through the cracks and we don't realize it when we buy them.

We got a memo from the association, some parts sold in store have counterfeit logos!!


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just because they sell it doesnt mean its legal to use...


That is true, but also just because something isn't designed for a specific purpose doesn't mean that Darrell DIY or Hacky Harold isn't going to use it incorrectly.

I'm not sure I posted this story before, but years ago, I saw a couple of guys in Home depot walking around the pipe aisle with a closet flange and trying to fit it to some ADS pipe.

I just shook my head and left. I can't even deal with these people.


----------



## Tango

I needed to shut off the main this morning to do a job. *Nope, you shall not close!*


----------



## Debo22

I’m not sure what’s going on with these water heater flexes where the main enters the house.


----------



## chonkie

What, you no likey my manifold? How else am I gonna get water to the rest of the house?!? Damn yall are picky with yalls proper materials and codes and other bs.


----------



## Debo22

chonkie said:


> What, you no likey my manifold? How else am I gonna get water to the rest of the house?!? Damn yall are picky with yalls proper materials and codes and other bs.


I figured it was a soft water loop to the garage at one point but then I start racking my brain to figure out what else is going on.


----------



## Debo22

Gargalaxy said:


> Went to home cheapo today to get some silicone and as usual walked by the plumbing sections....service guys be ready for what is coming


An hvac salesman sent me a picture of his garbage disposal change out he did at his house.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

tell him to stick with HVAC.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:...I wonder what his HVAC work looks like


----------



## Gargalaxy

Debo22 said:


> An hvac salesman sent me a picture of his garbage disposal change out he did at his house.


He did good, this is just the beginning. Next one will be a call to fix it. Lmao


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> tell him to stick with HVAC.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:...I wonder what his HVAC work looks like


He’s a new equipment salesman for a supply house


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> An hvac salesman sent me a picture of his garbage disposal change out he did at his house.


What is the world coming to? Damn! :sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> He’s a new equipment salesman for a supply house


ah gotcha, he sells em but cant install them....you can give him a discount for fixing his work if he discounts the a/c units...:wink:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> An hvac salesman sent me a picture of his garbage disposal change out he did at his house.


Want to see flexible tube? Check out today's video from S.L.


----------



## skoronesa

"Hey jim, what's the most futuristic thing we can do to make our new hack plumbing product look futuristic?"


"Well dan, obviously we just rip the arms off the robot from lost in space!"


----------



## Debo22

When I sent that last picture to my cousin he sent this one back.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> When I sent that last picture to my cousin he sent this one back.


its bleeding blue..lol...and the people are like proud parents to the turd they just put together...


----------



## Alan

I wonder if that piece of junk has any sort of a UPC / NPC stamp on it.

It shouldn't, but it probably does.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I wonder if that piece of junk has any sort of a UPC / NPC stamp on it.
> 
> It shouldn't, but it probably does.


its certified in china....


----------



## exclamation

Omg I can make out some of the wording on the label and it looks like it says something like “meets plumbing requirements” lol


----------



## The Dane

exclamation said:


> Omg I can make out some of the wording on the label and it looks like it says something like “meets plumbing requirements” lol


They really only need to be approved in 1 ****ty little jurisdiction and now they can put stuff like "meets plumbing requirements" on the box. As long as they don't specifically mention where then they can trick customers like that.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

The Dane said:


> exclamation said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I can make out some of the wording on the label and it looks like it says something like “meets plumbing requirements” lol
> 
> 
> 
> They really only need to be approved in 1 ****ty little jurisdiction and now they can put stuff like "meets plumbing requirements" on the box. As long as they don't specifically mention where then they can trick customers like that.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you go to their site it actually does say upc....

I would never use one, but I'm not sure there's really anything code wise that would prevent that from being installed. Now granted that last one with the ups and downs and the blue glue all over the slip joint would fail just out of sheer stupidity.


----------



## The Dane

Alan said:


> If you go to their site it actually does say upc....
> 
> I would never use one, but I'm not sure there's really anything code wise that would prevent that from being installed. Now granted that last one with the ups and downs and the blue glue all over the slip joint would fail just out of sheer stupidity.


I don't know where but I could swear that it says no corrugated drain pipe allowed.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

The Dane said:


> I don't know where but I could swear that it says no corrugated drain pipe allowed.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I don't recall ever seeing that, but it might be true.

That said, are we even sure the inside is corrugated? It may very well have a smooth interior wall.

I'll never know unless someone asks me to rip that hunk of **** out.


----------



## Gargalaxy

....


----------



## OpenSights

Only thing missing is a shark bite.


----------



## Tango

So I had priced the job for a sink install and pipe and also for a new washer piping. The guy paid me to do the washer. He was going to take care of the kitchen and plumbing. Funny how now he needed it done right now as tenants moved in without it.



I was greeted to this wonderful installation. He didn't save much by having it done by a hack... All I had to do is the hook up. Nice angled faucet and super caulking job.


----------



## Tango

No need to hire a plumber to remodel a bathroom! Well after calling around trying to find someone for free didn't work she called back for me to hook up a lav sink.


Here's a funny drywall pic while I was there...And oh this is the finished product, no baseboards, no door frame trim no window trim etc...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> No need to hire a plumber to remodel a bathroom! Well after calling around trying to find someone for free didn't work she called back for me to hook up a lav sink.
> 
> 
> Here's a funny drywall pic while I was there...And oh this is the finished product, no baseboards, no door frame trim no window trim etc...


Looks like the work the restoration company does we use to work for. Saw the owner at Lowe’s last week when picking up cement. He didn’t say one word to me or my Master. I’m fully paid up, Master is still due a few $k. 

I think I put a spark under their arse when they called me for a main and I refused because they owed me $850 from 4/21.

Don’t need to be associated with shnit companies! Although we have some good customers who we’ve guided to good contractors.


----------



## Gargalaxy

OpenSights said:


> Looks like the work the restoration company does we use to work for. Saw the owner at Lowe’s last week when picking up cement. He didn’t say one word to me or my Master. I’m fully paid up, Master is still due a few $k.
> 
> I think I put a spark under their arse when they called me for a main and I refused because they owed me $850 from 4/21.
> 
> Don’t need to be associated with shnit companies! Although we have some good customers who we’ve guided to good contractors.


They should use a bigger escutcheon


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> They should use a bigger escutcheon


We did the plumbing. Rough was spot on to their specs. My guess was the cabinet guy was drunk or high. $440k or so fire restoration with upgrades, four doors down from my Master. It’s the house with the septic tank under second living room.


----------



## Tango

This is a WIN.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This is a WIN.
> 
> 
> .


hopefully it wasnt a working rigid......


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hopefully it wasnt a working rigid......


I've got a brand new aluminum one and the guts inside the handle exploded and now it's sitting in pieces. :vs_mad:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I've got a brand new aluminum one and the guts inside the handle exploded and now it's sitting in pieces. :vs_mad:


thats what happens when you put a 6 ft piece of leverage on it..lol...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I've got a brand new aluminum one and the guts inside the handle exploded and now it's sitting in pieces. :vs_mad:


Now you can make some art with it. Or do like the companies I worked for just hand it back to your employee with no care in the world.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I've got a brand new aluminum one and the guts inside the handle exploded and now it's sitting in pieces. :vs_mad:


try this... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ime-warranty&usg=AOvVaw0yCE-pm8lxy-CSu5jGlfNW


----------



## DrWhite

I saw this at a big box store today and just had to laugh. I dig the clear mystery plastic though. I'm ready to install dwv in all clear. Who wouldn't want to see their turd sliding by?









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

DrWhite said:


> I saw this at a big box store today and just had to laugh. I dig the clear mystery plastic though. I'm ready to install dwv in all clear. Who wouldn't want to see their turd sliding by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


I’ve seen those before. Funny because I’ve only come across one trap in over a decade that was plugged. Tenant poured bacon grease down the sink.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen those before. Funny because I’ve only come across one trap in over a decade that was plugged. Tenant poured bacon grease down the sink.


Funny how people call me because they plunged and it didn't work, removing the plug didn't either. If they only knew their clog is 30 feet down the line!


----------



## OpenSights

People generally don’t know how to use a plunger on a sink or tub. I can almost always open a drain with a plunger, of course I always cable, but sometimes it helps to keep the mess down if you plunge first.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> People generally don’t know how to use a plunger on a sink or tub. I can almost always open a drain with a plunger, of course I always cable, but sometimes it helps to keep the mess down if you plunge first.


For some reason I never plunge a kitchen sink. The first times I started drain cleaning I used the water ram. It does nothing, it splashes back in your face or all over the counter or it blows up though the old or hack plumbing underneath and you've just created a what the Frack did I just do.

All I do now is cut the line put my undersink and cable it. 95% of the time it's between 30-40 feet.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> For some reason I never plunge a kitchen sink. The first times I started drain cleaning I used the water ram. It does nothing, it splashes back in your face or all over the counter or it blows up though the old or hack plumbing underneath and you've just created a what the Frack did I just do.
> 
> All I do now is cut the line put my undersink and cable it. 95% of the time it's between 30-40 feet.


In my area plunging an older kitchen line is a waste of time due to the vent through the roof. If it has an AAV there’s a trick. Not going to post it, or my other tricks. Pm if you want, but it’s really basic cleaner knowledge.


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a brand new aluminum one and the guts inside the handle exploded and now it's sitting in pieces. <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Mad" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you put a 6 ft piece of leverage on it..lol...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Nah, Ive got big ones for that. The thing hardly has a scratch on it. I'll have to buy new guts because they dont service wrenches or hand tools. "Return to place of purchase"

Just have to figure out how they all were in there. Hah.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> In my area plunging an older kitchen line is a waste of time due to the vent through the roof. If it has an AAV there’s a trick. Not going to post it, or my other tricks. Pm if you want, but it’s really basic cleaner knowledge.




You put your disposable glove over the aav and use a shop vac on the hole in the sink.


Or you unscrew the aav and replace it with an 1-1/2 threaded plug then you can plunge too.


----------



## skoronesa

Round here I just prefer to cut the old pipe out in the basement/crawl space if it's accessible then take it outside and run a garden hose through it or shop vac it out. This has several benefits;


-I can make sure it is perfectly clean
-I can show the customer what was in there and how clean it will be
-I can put new pipe in if the old stuff is too sticky or it's galvanized steel/cast iron
-I show the customer how to take off the ferncos or no-hub connectors so they can clean it in the future.


I know that last one may sound sacrilegious to some of you but round here very few customers will go ahead and do that themselves next time so they still call us. And when they do call us again they won't argue about wether or not the job was done right or will be done right. I strive for transparency with my customers. When they trust me my job is a whole lot easier.


I feel your pain tango, up there in the cold north with a bunch of folks who can't or won't(mostly won't) understand what you're trying to tell them. Luckily I see relatively few of those.


----------



## Mikeob1998

check this one out! Classic maintenance man haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

Absolutely lovin the Ultra low flow flex copper supplies. :vs_laugh:


----------



## GAN

Mikeob1998 said:


> check this one out! Classic maintenance man haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What a wreck. Besides crimped lines. This idiot may poison someone. Naturally drafted devices with a bonnet should have a 12" vertical rise before going horizontal. If not the vent gases don't have the time needed to rise. They can easily start a turbulence and spill out of the bonnet into the space.


----------



## Mikeob1998

chonkie said:


> Absolutely lovin the Ultra low flow flex copper supplies. :vs_laugh:




I love telling people the flex lines on top of their heater aren’t up to code and need replaced lol this LL definitely learned their lesson as far as using handymen for plumbing! Spent a day and a half fixing the heaters (there were two) and clearing rust from fixtures. Had to replace two American standard shower valves and a kitchen sink faucet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Gotta love easy work and good pay!


----------



## Mikeob1998

OpenSights said:


> Gotta love easy work and good pay!




Service work is great! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

If it wasn’t for your plumber, you’d have no place to go.


----------



## OpenSights

Had an estimate today for the inside work to switch from septic to sewer. 

Here’s a pic of the kitchen drain and the heater. First time seeing a heater like this. Down in a 4’ crawl. Still working!


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> Had an estimate today for the inside work to switch from septic to sewer.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the kitchen drain and the heater. First time seeing a heater like this. Down in a 4’ crawl. Still working!


My co-worker used to do that kind of half -assed [email protected]^& when he came across a galvanized trap arm and had to redo the sink drains and strainers.

Leave the end attached to the galvanized and try to mate up a tubular trap to it with a fkload of pipe dope.

I'm not sure I mentioned this before, but this guy used to be an employee of the local port. Someone let him wire up some kind of contraption for battery charging for one of the commercial fishing rigs. At the time he was trying to get into the electrical apprenticeship.

Well he burned the boat down with that garbage, and that was the end of that. The plumbing apprenticeship took him right in though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> My co-worker used to do that kind of half -assed [email protected]^& when he came across a galvanized trap arm and had to redo the sink drains and strainers.
> 
> Leave the end attached to the galvanized and try to mate up a tubular trap to it with a fkload of pipe dope.
> 
> I'm not sure I mentioned this before, but this guy used to be an employee of the local port. Someone let him wire up some kind of contraption for battery charging for one of the commercial fishing rigs. At the time he was trying to get into the electrical apprenticeship.
> 
> Well he burned the boat down with that garbage, and that was the end of that. The plumbing apprenticeship took him right in though. :vs_laugh:


Maybe he knew they had real good insurance.....


----------



## Tango

I can imagine the person who needs to clean this $hit ah I mean sink.


----------



## NyNick

I got a call for a clogged bowl. When I get to the floor a nurse passed by me on her way out turns to me and says "good luck". I looked at her and before I could say anything another lady said wait before you go in the Charge Nurse needs to talk to you. Im like "ahhh no what's going on i'm scared" . So the nurse comes out and says "we've been calling you guys up here for a week because this bowl keeps clogging. Someone just realized that they might remember they could have possibly flushed Mrs. Whoevers teeth but we're not sure. The old lady put her teeth in the bed pan and may have covered it up and then a nurse comes by,grabs the pan, and dumps it in the bowl. Im like yeah right. So I put the auger in and feel something. I take the bowl off and sure enough there are the ladys teeth smilin at me. I was like No way. I told the nurse to mail them back to her. She declined. I put back the bowl. As i was leaving the nurse says so and so remembers there was another half. This time I turned to her and said good luck.


----------



## OpenSights

NyNick said:


> I got a call for a clogged bowl. When I get to the floor a nurse passed by me on her way out turns to me and says "good luck". I looked at her and before I could say anything another lady said wait before you go in the Charge Nurse needs to talk to you. Im like "ahhh no what's going on i'm scared" . So the nurse comes out and says "we've been calling you guys up here for a week because this bowl keeps clogging. Someone just realized that they might remember they could have possibly flushed Mrs. Whoevers teeth but we're not sure. The old lady put her teeth in the bed pan and may have covered it up and then a nurse comes by,grabs the pan, and dumps it in the bowl. Im like yeah right. So I put the auger in and feel something. I take the bowl off and sure enough there are the ladys teeth smilin at me. I was like No way. I told the nurse to mail them back to her. She declined. I put back the bowl. As i was leaving the nurse says so and so remembers there was another half. This time I turned to her and said good luck.


Years ago I had to go to a POS vacant rental for a backed up stool. Hit something hard. Pulled it and brought it outside and flipped it. Pulled out some sort of hard plastic bag. I had no clue what it was. LL said it was a douche bag.


----------



## Alan

NyNick said:


> I got a call for a clogged bowl. When I get to the floor a nurse passed by me on her way out turns to me and says "good luck". I looked at her and before I could say anything another lady said wait before you go in the Charge Nurse needs to talk to you. Im like "ahhh no what's going on i'm scared" . So the nurse comes out and says "we've been calling you guys up here for a week because this bowl keeps clogging. Someone just realized that they might remember they could have possibly flushed Mrs. Whoevers teeth but we're not sure. The old lady put her teeth in the bed pan and may have covered it up and then a nurse comes by,grabs the pan, and dumps it in the bowl. Im like yeah right. So I put the auger in and feel something. I take the bowl off and sure enough there are the ladys teeth smilin at me. I was like No way. I told the nurse to mail them back to her. She declined. I put back the bowl. As i was leaving the nurse says so and so remembers there was another half. This time I turned to her and said good luck.


The other half must have made it out of the building by now. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tommy plumber

NyNick said:


> I got a call for a clogged bowl. When I get to the floor a nurse passed by me on her way out turns to me and says "good luck". I looked at her and before I could say anything another lady said wait before you go in the Charge Nurse needs to talk to you. Im like "ahhh no what's going on i'm scared" . So the nurse comes out and says "we've been calling you guys up here for a week because this bowl keeps clogging. Someone just realized that they might remember they could have possibly flushed Mrs. Whoevers teeth but we're not sure. The old lady put her teeth in the bed pan and may have covered it up and then a nurse comes by,grabs the pan, and dumps it in the bowl. Im like yeah right. So I put the auger in and feel something. I take the bowl off and sure enough there are the ladys teeth smilin at me. I was like No way. I told the nurse to mail them back to her. She declined. I put back the bowl. As i was leaving the nurse says so and so remembers there was another half. *This time I turned to her and said good luck*.



























Now that's funny...….:vs_laugh:



I augered a W/C a while back for an elderly lady who told me going in that she accidentally knocked her dentures in the W/C and flushed them; and she wanted them back due to how expensive they were!

I got them back and gave them to her...…..


----------



## Debo22

Tommy plumber said:


> Now that's funny...….:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I augered a W/C a while back for an elderly lady who told me going in that she accidentally knocked her dentures in the W/C and flushed them; and she wanted them back due to how expensive they were!
> 
> I got them back and gave them to her...…..


And ever since then she’s had a sh!tty taste in her mouth.


----------



## Debo22

Looks like they may of had some cast iron drain leaks


----------



## OpenSights

.... before flex seal tape came out.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Looks like they may of had some cast iron drain leaks


LOL..thats great, I had a sewer line replacement that was completely wrapped with a solid 1/2 of duct tape..it didnt leak and there wasnt much cast left under the tape, the biggest pain in the a$$ was cutting the old pipe down and into small pieces, the tape gunked up the sawsall blade with all the sticky crap...


----------



## chonkie

Customer complained she can't turn the handles on the outside sink faucet. Guess she didn't try them backwards ..... because who expects that. It was installed by one of the company's hacks. Easy fix but annoying that it even happens. Yes that's plural as in this isn't the first time.


----------



## painter_mitch

They thought they smelled something last week!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## painter_mitch

" I read about phantom power so I unplugged everything I didn't know what it was"

Sump pumps need power!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Corunna as in Michigan?


----------



## painter_mitch

OpenSights said:


> Corunna as in Michigan?


Yep, were almost neighbors 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Might have to get together sometime.


----------



## painter_mitch

OpenSights said:


> Might have to get together sometime.


Hell yeah! Probably have some similar stories. This area is interesting 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

painter_mitch said:


> Hell yeah! Probably have some similar stories. This area is interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I’ll pm my number. Tomorrow I take my kid to school, have a kitchen drain in Lansing. When you get a chance give me a call.


----------



## painter_mitch

OpenSights said:


> I’ll pm my number. Tomorrow I take my kid to school, have a kitchen drain in Lansing. When you get a chance give me a call.


Will do! PM'd mine as well. I'm generally working until 5ish but sometimes get breaks between jobs

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec

Mikeob1998 said:


> OpenSights said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love easy work and good pay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service work is great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Service work for the win!


----------



## OpenSights

I’m no electrician, but...


----------



## Alan

Yesterday I went and looked at a remodel for a guy who had a plumber that won't return his call.

Apparently said plumber is a guy who used to have a plumbing business in town, wasn't doing too well at it and went to work for one of the local water departments. This remodel occurred during the time that he no longer had a business license. The owner informed me that the inspectors even saw him there doing work and made comments in regard to how he shouldn't be doing what he's doing, yet nothing happened to the dude. Now apparently he's got a job as a correctional officer and won't return calls to finish this job.

Long story short and i'm under looking at this shower drain that I need to hook a trap up to and I see a tub drain not too far off with another one of these damn flat vents. The vent fitting and the 90 are even hub to hub about 12" below the floor. I see no reason why that vent shouldn't be in the vertical position, nor why the inspectors would sign that garbage off. I didn't have a level to put on it, but it sure even looked opposite grade from the vent to the drain.

Is it just prideless work, or really not knowing how to be a plumber?

I should take a picture of it. If I can remember when I go back over.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Went to replace an RPz yesterday and found this, no idea what it's. HO's didn't want me to replace it so I just made a note on the invoice and got signed clearing me of any future (not too far) leak/blow up.


----------



## 89plumbum

A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


----------



## Alan

Gargalaxy said:


> Went to replace an RPz yesterday and found this, no idea what it's. HO's didn't want me to replace it so I just made a note on the invoice and got signed clearing me of any future (not too far) leak/blow up.


HAH Is that black poly into a pvc adapter? ! ? !

I've seen lots of mobile homes where they do things like gluing cpvc adapters onto qest pipe with abs glue. Sometimes they hold on for a really long time.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


I would actually love to dig a root cellar under my house. I have a feeling that despite doing it safely and correctly, the project might actually kill me.


----------



## Tommy plumber

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


 























Looks kind of cool. 


I'm no engineer, but to me, it looks structurally un-safe. Like some of it {or all of it} may cave in.


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.



Wow, dig everything up, lift the house and and pour a new foundation! Mucho money! I wouldn't want the troubles with all the surprises.


----------



## 89plumbum

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks kind of cool.
> 
> 
> I'm no engineer, but to me, it looks structurally un-safe. Like some of it {or all of it} may cave in.


Yeah, kind of interesting in a weird way. Makes you think of what was going on in this guys head everyday, or not? 

I don't know if something like this is common in northern states. I understand wanting a root cellar like Alan said, but he continued to dig around the house along the exterior walls like he was trying to prevent water intrusion but looks like he made the problem worse. He now had several make-shift sump pits situated throughout his tunnels. 

The realtor said it was his retirement project that he had been working on for the past 20 years.


----------



## Alan

89plumbum said:


> Yeah, kind of interesting in a weird way. Makes you think of what was going on in this guys head everyday, or not?
> 
> I don't know if something like this is common in northern states. I understand wanting a root cellar like Alan said, but he continued to dig around the house along the exterior walls like he was trying to prevent water intrusion but looks like he made the problem worse. He now had several make-shift sump pits situated throughout his tunnels.
> 
> The realtor said it was his retirement project that he had been working on for the past 20 years.


I've actually been looking into it quite a bit, and I don't know if common is the exact word for it, but they are all over the place. The complexity varies though. Some people just dig holes and put buckets underground with straw over the top to insulate from frost.

I'd actually like to have mine under the house with a proper staircase where I can store a little wine, a little beer, maybe a few fruits and vegetables, and ya know.. .captives if necessary.

I'll have to keep in mind the rule of trenching or digging parallel to footings is 45 degrees, and then I should be safe, although with that in mind, my house isn't really wide enough at 23 feet, which means some kind of retaining wall would have to be built. I haven't really sat down to figure out the numbers, and it's probably just another pipe dream in my head. haha.


----------



## exclamation

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


That’s cool they even put a sound system down there - won’t get bored or thirsty while hiding out lol


----------



## OpenSights

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


LOL! That’s what we call a Michigan basement!


----------



## OpenSights

My winner of the day...

Had a repeat customer call me a couple of weeks ago because their main was backed up again. Roots every year. Called them back, left a message. And didn’t hear back until last night. I was supposed to meet the wife there at 1:30, but got there at 1. There’s power and water right there so I figured I’d get there early and have it done by the time she showed up to pay me.

Here’s her story. When they first called me there line was backed up. They had ran out of TP and started using paper towels.:vs_laugh: The husband decided to pull the toilet an use one of those flat snakes, and it worked. So that’s why didn’t call back. So yesterday the husband decided to try using it in the outside clean out, got it stuck AND dropped the handle down the clean out.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

So I called my excavator to find out their availability. The earliest they can get there is a week from tomorrow, and just a guess over the phone it will range anywhere from $1400 to $2k for a spot repair. I told her that more than likely she’ll be calling me back to clean the line 

Now these people are dirt poor! They usually have to hold off on the phone bill or electric bill just to pay me, and I give them one heck of a discount because the husband is the son of a very good friend of mine and they refer me out all the time.


----------



## Tango

@OpenSights

I'd try the high lift jack if not tell them to start digging by hand just like in the old days!

It also surprises me you can rent a mini backhoe over here!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> @OpenSights
> 
> I'd try the high lift jack if not tell them to start digging by hand just like in the old days!
> 
> It also surprises me you can rent a mini backhoe over here!


I did tell them to hand dig if they want to save money. Line is only 4’ down. And my guess is there are just two cast to clay ferncos. I just don’t know how far out he got that POS. 

You can rent an excavator all day long here too. Just don’t get caught using it for something you’re not legally allowed to do. Underground is a whole different license out here and the liability insurance is insane! My Master did that work once. Unless you’re digging every day you end up loosing your azz.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I did tell them to hand dig if they want to save money. Line is only 4’ down. And my guess is there are just two cast to clay ferncos. I just don’t know how far out he got that POS.
> 
> You can rent an excavator all day long here too. Just don’t get caught using it for something you’re not legally allowed to do. Underground is a whole different license out here and the liability insurance is insane! My Master did that work once. Unless you’re digging every day you end up loosing your azz.


4 feet is easy if it's not sticky clay. It amazes me some people buy a house but they are house poor. They don't plan on anything and don't think it costs a lot of money for maintenance.


----------



## OpenSights

Around here it’s a craps shoot! Rock hard clay, sticky clay, undermining sand and nice digging dirt. Literally can be one way for a house and a different type right next door. I blame the stupid glaciers! I’m doing my part to get rid of them forever! Who knows when the next glacier attack will be!


----------



## Tango

Show room fail?


----------



## GAN

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker is trying to buy his first house and asked me if I would take a look at it with him. I could not believe my eyes when I saw this mess. Beautiful house up top, but under the house,,, not so much. Apparently some one had nothing better to do the last 20 years so they hand dug the entire crawl space. Poured a slab, and built some kind of retaining walls. You can see in the pics how the original elevation was only about 12 to 16 inches. He got an estimate of about $60,000 to fix everything.


This was not that uncommon back in the 50's & 60's. House set on a frost wall, dig it out, can't get to close to the original frost wall. Set block, pour a floor and if you get fancy put a concrete cap back to the original frost wall to help keep dampness out. My Dad & Uncle did this to a place we lived at, hand dug with a home mad conveyor to get the dirt out an old crawl space vent.


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> Yesterday I went and looked at a remodel for a guy who had a plumber that won't return his call.
> 
> Apparently said plumber is a guy who used to have a plumbing business in town, wasn't doing too well at it and went to work for one of the local water departments. This remodel occurred during the time that he no longer had a business license. The owner informed me that the inspectors even saw him there doing work and made comments in regard to how he shouldn't be doing what he's doing, yet nothing happened to the dude. Now apparently he's got a job as a correctional officer and won't return calls to finish this job.
> 
> Long story short and i'm under looking at this shower drain that I need to hook a trap up to and I see a tub drain not too far off with another one of these damn flat vents. The vent fitting and the 90 are even hub to hub about 12" below the floor. I see no reason why that vent shouldn't be in the vertical position, nor why the inspectors would sign that garbage off. I didn't have a level to put on it, but it sure even looked opposite grade from the vent to the drain.
> 
> Is it just prideless work, or really not knowing how to be a plumber?
> 
> I should take a picture of it. If I can remember when I go back over.


Revisiting this. I went back today to put in the shower drain and work on the gas line which I can't finish because the supplier failed me on a termination fitting.

Unfortunately I fell asleep on the couch last night so my cell phone was dead. 
:vs_mad: When I go back i'm going to blow up the photos.

I did however look a lot closer at this crappy crap. Right off the bat I can tell that a section of pipe about 8 feet long is missing one support. The 4" drain has a section that is almost flat (when I say almost, it's going the wrong way, but nearly flat) The only drainage fittings are the ones that connect to the main line. All of the branches of branches are made with tees on their sides and short sweep 90's. The branch line for the shower has no vent(also looks like about 10% grade), but it looks like possibly a horizontal wet vent, which completely baffles my mind. That's a different story, however. The fittings are still wrong.

Not a single joint on the copper water system that I could see has been wiped. Offsets were made between hot and cold by heating and bending the M copper. The hot water side has a recirculating system and it is only M copper. 3 ball valves at the water heater drain port, yet not a single check valve for the recirc line. T&P does not go anywhere due to the water heater being in the basement.

This friggin thing has a fail written all over it. Looks like I might get a couple days of work out of redoing this crappy crap after the inspector comes around. I will literally be shocked if it passes. If it does, then I do know for a fact that this county does not actually care about building inspections, only revenue.


----------



## Tango

This morning's mission replace a kitchen faucet, I found out another way to install a dishwasher connection!

Counter top soaked and rotted....I did a little chiseling...

I had to replace this valve, HOLY SMOKES AND FIRE! The guy had put some silicone to stop it from leaking. It was a very tight spot and when I put the torch to it it flamed and smoked! Had to dismantle it and scrape it clean first.


----------



## Debo22

My cousin’s coworker found this one


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> My cousin’s coworker found this one


My Master once told me he he once came across a first floor stool re directed to a basement floor drain via 1 1/2” pvc. No picture, but no reason to not believe him.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> My Master once told me he he once came across a first floor stool re directed to a basement floor drain via 1 1/2” pvc. No picture, but no reason to not believe him.


Did they have to waffle stomp the solids through the grate?


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> My Master once told me he he once came across a first floor stool re directed to a basement floor drain via 1 1/2” pvc. No picture, but no reason to not believe him.


My house, the kitchen drain line went from the main floor to underneath the basement concrete floor ran near the floor drain came up over the floor and an elbow over the drain as an air gap like an inverted p-trap!


----------



## OpenSights

I guess they couldn’t figure out why it didn’t work... iirc, that was the same job my former Master got a vaginal yeast infection in his ear....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> I guess they couldn’t figure out why it didn’t work... iirc, that was the same job my former Master got a vaginal yeast infection in his ear....


maybe thats the excuse hes using after getting some dirty bug from a dirty girl.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: he needed something to tell the wife..


----------



## Alan

I couldn't decide which pictures to share from this remodel I posted about, so I'm just going to link them all.

Recirculating pump on 1/2" M copper and one example of an unwiped joint. The only one that I found that actually looked wiped were the prefabbed ones attached to the pump itself.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zUqmfveFaxXqVKIipvczB3mZgZlH7bwp

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z1AgQoZNf_gpLr_joYoqL9EC-9A3RQO3

More unwiped joints.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uer7QJDiu7Rwdc_UZzGSlLRKdrHXg8W7

4" main line near the building exit and a close up with a level on the section i'm sure everyone can see from the distant picture.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1f1_vEam9KTs9RJQ9kIWIrjsVPqSye48i

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1j-PYFSFd042ATEhGmmXeoxMxIW6x3se9

Here's the stuff in the bathroom wye off of the main and then everything else connected with a tee. The drain section that heads immediately left is the shower drain. The 1-1/2" line is a vent horizontal below the floor that runs for about 6 feet. The drain to the right is the tub drain which also has a horizontal vent but I see no reasons why it couldn't have been in the vertical. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=11S0HwrD0T7G3GxkKqi64DBCNT2bLMNCw

Here's the tub vent I mentioned above. The connection is slightly opposite grade to begin with, but then I put a level on the pipe going up through the floor and......... :blink:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZtUXtj7EAdqtYLOLcIhTr7VCdusjglzq
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_EowvytQlISo26GiwbwsJl-4awAgwSAW
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C-TAfil4JQAejxe_r7dn1nKb25NkHDtc

This was all done by a plumber with his own friggin business.

I forgot to snap pictures of the heated and bent offsets in the copper.


----------



## canuck92

Alan said:


> I couldn't decide which pictures to share from this remodel I posted about, so I'm just going to link them all.
> 
> Recirculating pump on 1/2" M copper and one example of an unwiped joint. The only one that I found that actually looked wiped were the prefabbed ones attached to the pump itself.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zUqmfveFaxXqVKIipvczB3mZgZlH7bwp
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z1AgQoZNf_gpLr_joYoqL9EC-9A3RQO3
> 
> More unwiped joints.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uer7QJDiu7Rwdc_UZzGSlLRKdrHXg8W7
> 
> 4" main line near the building exit and a close up with a level on the section i'm sure everyone can see from the distant picture.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1f1_vEam9KTs9RJQ9kIWIrjsVPqSye48i
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1j-PYFSFd042ATEhGmmXeoxMxIW6x3se9
> 
> Here's the stuff in the bathroom wye off of the main and then everything else connected with a tee. The drain section that heads immediately left is the shower drain. The 1-1/2" line is a vent horizontal below the floor that runs for about 6 feet. The drain to the right is the tub drain which also has a horizontal vent but I see no reasons why it couldn't have been in the vertical.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=11S0HwrD0T7G3GxkKqi64DBCNT2bLMNCw
> 
> Here's the tub vent I mentioned above. The connection is slightly opposite grade to begin with, but then I put a level on the pipe going up through the floor and......... <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/forums/smilies/blink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Blink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZtUXtj7EAdqtYLOLcIhTr7VCdusjglzq
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_EowvytQlISo26GiwbwsJl-4awAgwSAW
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1C-TAfil4JQAejxe_r7dn1nKb25NkHDtc
> 
> This was all done by a plumber with his own friggin business.
> 
> I forgot to snap pictures of the heated and bent offsets in the copper.


Thats not a plumbers work. Cant be. The most basic knowledge is the prohibited use of fittings. Every plumber knows that a vent is connected above the horizontal centerline. I see so much crap i shake my head at on a daily basis im always just in a hurry so i rarly take pics. Was in an apartment building last week in the parking garage saw 4" c.i bottle necking into a 3" wye pushed litterly 3 feet off center how it wasnt leaking is mind baffling. ( my guess is the maitnence guy did it )


----------



## Alan

canuck92 said:


> Thats not a plumbers work. Cant be. The most basic knowledge is the prohibited use of fittings.


I dunno.. the homeowner knew some really specific details about this guy and his current job situation.


----------



## Tango

@Alan

What's wrong with the copper solder? What are wiped or unwiped joints? Here we solder the fitting and let it cool, it you touch it while it's real hot the solder cracks.

First time I see tees with a big curve like that or are they called wyes?

Lastly we can now slope vents in any direction we want as long as it can drain


----------



## Debo22

Went into an attic today and was greeted with this mess.


----------



## 89plumbum

OpenSights said:


> My Master once told me he he once came across a first floor stool re directed to a basement floor drain via 1 1/2” pvc. No picture, but no reason to not believe him.


We pulled a stool once on a remodel and found it was roughed in with 2" pvc. It went straight back out of the house, turned and went another 10' where it turned back in and tied in where the toilet use to be. No vent. I asked the HO if they had a problem with drainage, and she said not in the 10 years they lived there.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> @Alan
> 
> What's wrong with the copper solder? What are wiped or unwiped joints? Here we solder the fitting and let it cool, it you touch it while it's real hot the solder cracks.
> 
> First time I see tees with a big curve like that or are they called wyes?
> 
> Lastly we can now slope vents in any direction we want as long as it can drain


The tee with the big curve is called a combi or some call it a combo. It’s a combination wye with an 1/8 bend.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> @Alan
> 
> What's wrong with the copper solder? What are wiped or unwiped joints? Here we solder the fitting and let it cool, it you touch it while it's real hot the solder cracks.
> 
> First time I see tees with a big curve like that or are they called wyes?
> 
> Lastly we can now slope vents in any direction we want as long as it can drain


Maybe you refer to it as "cleaning" The fitting turns all sticky and starts corroding from the outside if you don't clean the flux off of it.

Those ABS fittings are commonly referred to as "Combos"

I don't understand your last comment unless you are joking. Vents can only drain if they slope one direction. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> The tee with the big curve is called a combi or some call it a combo. It’s a combination wye with an 1/8 bend.


My next question is it considered like a wye or a tee? What it's purpose if we have tees and wye+45?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> What it's purpose if we have tees and wye+45?


So people who like using them have more SH*T to keep on their shelf.


----------



## 89plumbum

Alan said:


> Maybe you refer to it as "cleaning" The fitting turns all sticky and starts corroding from the outside if you don't clean the flux off of it.
> 
> Those ABS fittings are commonly referred to as "Combos"
> 
> I don't understand your last comment unless you are joking. Vents can only drain if they slope one direction. :vs_laugh:


It kind of stumped me as well:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Maybe you refer to it as "cleaning" The fitting turns all sticky and starts corroding from the outside if you don't clean the flux off of it.
> 
> Those ABS fittings are commonly referred to as "Combos"
> 
> I don't understand your last comment unless you are joking. Vents can only drain if they slope one direction. :vs_laugh:


Ok I see, cleaning the flux off..

For the vents it's hard to explain I won't even try I'll just mess it up. All that to say there are new rules in my code where the slope was not allowed before now it's okay in certain condition.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> My next question is it considered like a wye or a tee? What it's purpose if we have tees and wye+45?


It’s purpose is to use one fitting instead of two


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> It kind of stumped me as well:vs_laugh:


I should just take a picture of the reference but I doubt you can read french!


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> I should just take a picture of the reference but I doubt you can read french!


I'll ask my wife to translate, she's sitting right next to me:smile:


----------



## Tango

89plumbum said:


> I'll ask my wife to translate, she's sitting right next to me:smile:


Touché! Have you ever heard not tonight I have a head ache? :wink:

Not tonight, just typing between Live PD commercial break. :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa

You don't need to wipe the solder booger off if you dont want to, it looks bad but it wont hurt anything. Yes, you do need to clean off the flux with at least some water. I usually take a moist rag and clean it while it's still hot but the solder is set so you wont mess up the joint. I used to wipe the excess solder off with a dry rag and still do at times but I try to use the end of my solder to grab the extra so I dont move everything and mess up the joint.

As for bending copper, that is fine depending on the copper. I would never bend M, it's too thin to begin with. We usually get mueller stream line which you can bend on a 2-5/8 radius just fine using a bender. Or if you have arms of steel you can do smaller sets.


----------



## Tango

Check out this winner who left his pair of pliers on the floor.

I was called to unclog a main line 7 months after the last plumber had done so....That was me! :vs_whistle:

They were waiting for their master. Good boy!


----------



## Tango

Same place this week end, Funny how they accepted the week end rate this time round, last time their main clogged the softener did a clean cycle and they ended up with poop water on the floor.

Anyway while I was there in the mech room, some electrical tubing for the drain pan and how about crooked hillbilly trap and vent?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Brand new home still under construction..................


----------



## CT-18

Maybe they connected the flue to the sanitary vent system so they figured it should be trapped.


----------



## Tango

What a perfect gift for Christmas! Awesome for your loved ones. Errr what??

Gather round all your family for this fun time playing in poop. With today's society anything disturbingly weird is common place! Perfect for plumbers and drain cleaners or better yet you know deep down your kids will love it and become a pro like their dad, train them while there young!

Quick get it while supplies last!

I've just seen it in the Toys R us flyer this week, 14-22$








*Bonus video for weirdness :*


----------



## Tango

All I got to say What the hell!! Come on.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

those are $hitty games to gift out to some one...


----------



## Alan

So here's something I found today while I was replacing a dishwasher.

I actually told the homeowner that i've seen more bizarre sink hookup stuff in California than I saw in Oregon. I literally never saw something this bad up there.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UDktdhLqIo7qGyCQqytDuQ8jBZ1GtPbm/view?usp=sharing

Now it's sort of a bad angle but you can see the cleanout plug right behind the dishwasher tee. That's in the top of a 2x2x 1-1/2 FIP abs tee. The tee is threaded onto the old sink dirty arm, and then obviously the rest of that abortion is supposed to somehow act as a vent.

I told her the reason we replace galvanized pipe, and the way they have that hooked up is a potential to dump wastewater back under the house.

I get it. Those dirty arms are a [email protected]^#^ to repipe. I've had to get the back of a 12" cabinet open so i could cut the old pipe out of the way before. It really really sucks. That's why we make the big bucks.

Realistically the better option if you really can't get to the vent pipe would have been to cap the dirty arm, and run a loop vent back to the existing drain where it comes through the floor under the house.

Honestly, i'd turn my nose up even less at a mechanical vent than this garbage.

They can't afford for me to fix that right now, so I guess i'll probably get a call when the crawlspace starts smelling horrible.


----------



## Tango

*Here is restaurant in hackland province.*


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> *Here is restaurant in hackland province.*


Is that the toilet in the foreground?


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Is that the toilet in the foreground?


It's not fair, I post the picture and you have more likes on your comment. Go back and like my picture damit! :vs_cry:


----------



## Tango

How about this nifty trick, a P-trap and vent combo!


----------



## Tango

I have to point out a second thing in the picture, take a look at the dehumidifier hose going to the tail piece adapter, the extra space sealed with putty! :biggrin:


----------



## canuck92

Looks good to me 🙄


----------



## GAN

canuck92 said:


> Looks good to me 🙄


Hurts my eyes. A wee bit crooked...………...:vs_whistle:


----------



## canuck92

GAN said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> Hurts my eyes. A wee bit crooked...………...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_whistle.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Whistle" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...


Also bottle necks 4" to 3"


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Looks good to me 🙄


Someone needs to hang a sign on that which says "Plumbed by a jackazz".


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Looks good to me 🙄





Now that I see it on the bigger screen what really ticks me off is that it seems to be no-hub and should be really easy to fix.


I was going to say "the big screen" but I can't call my 14" laptop screen "the big screen" when I have a 5' television in the living room! lolz


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

GAN said:


> Hurts my eyes. A wee bit crooked...………...:vs_whistle:



nothing a few beers wont fix, the more you drink the straighter it gets...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Check out today's famous plumber on YT, Funny extension cord drama, all because she was too cheap to hire an electrician like he told her to do! I feel for the guy....:vs_shocked::vs_laugh::vs_shocked:


----------



## GAN

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nothing a few beers wont fix, the more you drink the straighter it gets...:vs_laugh:


Sir, I beg to differ.

Either Single Malt Scotch 14 to 17 years old. Or at the very least a malted drink with higher volume of Alcohol...…..


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Check out today's famous plumber on YT, Funny extension cord drama, all because she was too cheap to hire an electrician like he told her to do! I feel for the guy....:vs_shocked::vs_laugh::vs_shocked:


?????


----------



## Tango

Service plumbers will see this familiar mark and know what it is. I should of taken pics of all the other ones I've seen this year. Anyway the vinyl floor on this one is about 4 month new! :vs_laugh:

I know what it is but let me know your guess if you are unfamiliar.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Service plumbers will see this familiar mark and know what it is. I should of taken pics of all the other ones I've seen this year. Anyway the vinyl floor on this one is about 4 month new! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I know what it is but let me know your guess if you are unfamiliar.


My guess would be purple primer spilled on the floor before the new floor got installed and it's bleeding through.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> My guess would be purple primer spilled on the floor before the new floor got installed and it's bleeding through.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Nope guess again! :biggrin:

Another hint, it happens mostly in apartments.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Nope guess again! :biggrin:
> 
> Another hint, it happens mostly in apartments.


Does it have something to do with plumbing? I've never seen one.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Does it have something to do with plumbing? I've never seen one.


Not with plumbing but always in the kitchen. usually in the shape of a crop circle. Any other clue and it's a dead give away. :biggrin:


----------



## chonkie

I was thinking a drain cleaning machine spinning against the floor ... but then you said not to do with plumbing. So now I'm thinking it's related to cooking up meth or something.


----------



## The Dane

Chemical burn from the bottom of a bottle of drain cleaner. Someone had a clogged sink and poured most of a bottle of drain or the likes down the drain and set the bottle on the floor and it had a drop going down the side and later a Mark shows up where the bottle sat.
Maybe?
If not then show mercy and tell me the answer as the suspense is killing me.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hot pot on the floor..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hot pot on the floor..


:vs_balloons::vs_music::vs_balloons:*Ding ding ding we got a winner!!!!*:vs_balloons::vs_music::vs_balloons:

I've seen this 5 times or more to date. I asked one of them what happened, the man told me he grabbed the hot pot and I can't remember if they grabbed it without mitts and put it on the floor as it was burning his hands or if all the burners were running and didn't know where to put it so he put it on the floor.

I always observe these in apartments with vinyl flooring in front of the stove. Some are really perfect round imprints. The landlord must be a angry as he was proud to have renovated the kitchen himself only a few months ago.

I see a lot of people from overseas who fry stuff in oil, not a fryer but a pan full of oil. A great way to burn the place up, they don't use a tall pot and a lid if it starts to fireball. I only saw one place where there was a fire extinguisher by the door. That's what I do, I have an extinguisher by the exit.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot pot on the floor..
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_balloons.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Balloons" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_music.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Music" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_balloons.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Balloons" class="inlineimg" />*Ding ding ding we got a winner!!!!*<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_balloons.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Balloons" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_music.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Music" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_balloons.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Balloons" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I've seen this 5 times or more to date. I asked one of them what happened, the man told me he grabbed the hot pot and I can't remember if they grabbed it without mitts and put it on the floor as it was burning his hands or if all the burners were running and didn't know where to put it so he put it on the floor.
> 
> I always observe these in apartments with vinyl flooring in front of the stove. Some are really perfect round imprints. The landlord must be a angry as he was proud to have renovated the kitchen himself only a few months ago.
> 
> I see a lot of people from overseas who fry stuff in oil, not a fryer but a pan full of oil. A great way to burn the place up, they don't use a tall pot and a lid if it starts to fireball. I only saw one place where there was a fire extinguisher by the door. That's what I do, I have an extinguisher by the exit.
Click to expand...

So if i see that on someones floor ill know that im doing buissnes with a **tard is what your saying


----------



## chonkie

So my guess of possibly being from cooking up meth could be true.


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> So if i see that on someones floor ill know that im doing buissnes with a **tard is what your saying


Your words not mine!:whistling2:


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> So my guess of possibly being from cooking up meth could be true.


I don't know how it's done so.....Except for what I saw and what I already forgot from "Breaking Bad".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> :vs_balloons::vs_music::vs_balloons:*Ding ding ding we got a winner!!!!*:vs_balloons::vs_music::vs_balloons:
> 
> I've seen this 5 times or more to date. I asked one of them what happened, the man told me he grabbed the hot pot and I can't remember if they grabbed it without mitts and put it on the floor as it was burning his hands or if all the burners were running and didn't know where to put it so he put it on the floor.
> 
> I always observe these in apartments with vinyl flooring in front of the stove. Some are really perfect round imprints. The landlord must be a angry as he was proud to have renovated the kitchen himself only a few months ago.
> 
> I see a lot of people from overseas who fry stuff in oil, not a fryer but a pan full of oil. A great way to burn the place up, they don't use a tall pot and a lid if it starts to fireball. I only saw one place where there was a fire extinguisher by the door. That's what I do, I have an extinguisher by the exit.



also many of counter top have those same strange crop rings on them.....and the cause......RETARDS....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hot pot on the floor..


Sometimes the seeds pop.....


:devil3:


----------



## Alan

My winner : 

Got a call from one of the kids' teachers who has one rental property. His tenants called and said their shower would not turn on. Those usually end up being something really stupid.. stripped handle, broken cartridge, so I agreed to go do it the day after Thanksgiving.

When I got there, it looked like they had tried to pry the cover plate off of a moentrol valve. It was literally torn where one of the screws goes through it and all jagged and jacked up.

Here's what actually prompted my post in this thread though.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F8QncG0O59622vgxjZF5mtiaohImmRmp


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Sometimes the seeds pop.....
> 
> 
> :devil3:


yea yea I was making popcorn........:wink:


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> My winner :
> 
> Got a call from one of the kids' teachers who has one rental property. His tenants called and said their shower would not turn on. Those usually end up being something really stupid.. stripped handle, broken cartridge, so I agreed to go do it the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> When I got there, it looked like they had tried to pry the cover plate off of a moentrol valve. It was literally torn where one of the screws goes through it and all jagged and jacked up.
> 
> Here's what actually prompted my post in this thread though.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F8QncG0O59622vgxjZF5mtiaohImmRmp


More on this : 

Later that night I saw a facebook post pop up temporarily : A lost dog matching the breed of dog they had at their house and even on the same street. What a coincidence right? Yeah, no it was the same people.

I clicked on the post and it said : The plumber was here earlier today and accidentally let her out.

I was furious, because when I was leaving the dog was going ape-sh*t over a cat across the street, and wasn't going to let me be the first one out the door, so I told the girl there that I would wait for her to get ahold of the dog before I left. She held the dog less than 2 feet from me, I went out the door, shut the door behind me, I loaded up my tools and turned around in the road, nothing was going on between my house and the front door as I was pulling away.

Why can't people just take responsibility for themselves instead of blaming somebody else? I'm glad she deleted it because I was ready to freak the eff out on her.

Fast forward : Today landlord asked me to go take some measurements so i can give him an estimate on a new pedestal install. The girl's boyfriend is there and tells me : Yeah I had to take it out because my kid was pulling on it while he was in the tub and it could have killed him.

News f*cking flash : Kids die all the time from being unsupervised in a bath tub.

These people are just terrible decision makers.


----------



## Tango

*Today's adventure....*


----------



## Tango

*Who says plumbing is not art! A little abstract...*


----------



## Tango

*Some doodads and what ever... Electrical and plumbing will mix!!, just for show...1/4" gap all around...*


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## Alan

Debo22 said:


> ...


My dad does a lot of handyman work. He was changing a countertop for a guy and came across a drain hookup like that and the accordian BS thing was cracked.

He couldn't find a new one so he hired me to come reconnect the drains even after giving him the rundown of all the pieces he needed, and how to get them to hook up.

:vs_laugh:

He's more of a put things back the way I found them type of person rather than a know how they should look kind of person.


----------



## canuck92

Upsidedown t-wye


----------



## OpenSights

Same house. Tub spout replacement and lav drain. Forgot to get a picture of the lav, but had to cut the cabinet and wall.


----------



## Alan

OpenSights said:


> Same house. Tub spout replacement and lav drain. Forgot to get a picture of the lav, but had to cut the cabinet and wall.


Is that two couplings to cheat on being short pipe? :vs_laugh:


I saw that once under a mobile home. 3 x 3" couplings right next to each other and each one had about 1/4" engagement into each side.

Needless to say the crawlspace was a lake of sh*t.


----------



## OpenSights

Alan said:


> Is that two couplings to cheat on being short pipe? :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> I saw that once under a mobile home. 3 x 3" couplings right next to each other and each one had about 1/4" engagement into each side.
> 
> Needless to say the crawlspace was a lake of sh*t.


Yep. Unsweated and put in a Moen on.


----------



## Chuckles1

Just some of the winners from this poor lady’s house. She paid someone that worked for the county to do this. So sad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92

When the hvac guy doesnt bother to look at a print to see where the toilet goes


----------



## The Dane

canuck92 said:


> When the hvac guy doesnt bother to look at a print to see where the toilet goes


I don't have pictures of it but funny enough I just had the exact same issue but right under the tub/shower.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

This is what our inspector wanted us to do so he would pass it....


----------



## OpenSights

Why move the valve when you can just cut the panel and escutcheon?


----------



## GAN

OpenSights said:


> This is what our inspector wanted us to do so he would pass it....


He's nuts. You want close to 12" vertical before turning a naturally vented device (draft hood). Turbulence can set up and spill carbon monoxide into the structure.

Sizing looks off. Is that a 4" vent on a 3" vent?


----------



## OpenSights

GAN said:


> He's nuts. You want close to 12" vertical before turning a naturally vented device (draft hood). Turbulence can set up and spill carbon monoxide into the structure.
> 
> Sizing looks off. Is that a 4" vent on a 3" vent?


It’s 4” into a 6x4x4 wye. I couldn’t believe he wanted us to modify a fitting, especially a vent fitting!

It did draw though. Furnace was venting at the same time, but it sucked the flame right in. We wanted to replace it with a power vent or electric, but the guy just bought this 40 short and wanted the inspector make the call. Shocked the heck out of us!

This is a section 8 house. Around here the LL’s like to have their handy hacks do the plumbing then a year or two later when they get caught, they pay us to go in and fix it and pull permits.


----------



## Tango

Plumber's crack funny gif...

http://www.kuvaton.com/browse/56910/huoltoukko.gif


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> Plumber's crack funny gif...
> 
> http://www.kuvaton.com/browse/56910/huoltoukko.gif


Wow.:sad2:


----------



## canuck92

What the @#$%*&


----------



## Alan

How about this one : 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWFT18ATKYLPCSra0HKba2EMDsaoeKxP

Found that on Tuesday afternoon. Guy had me come over to check out this filter on his water heater. I didn't snap a pic of it, but it was just one of those cheap GE under counter filters with a couple of pex lines stabbed through the ceiling of the attic.

When I went up to investigate i traced the line back to a hose bibb on the side of the garage and it had been hacked into with one of those mobile home "Flair-it" tees. I went ahead and removed that garbage for him. Not a tough job by any means but still a what the %^@#.


----------



## canuck92

First pic is at a buddies house. 1/4" solderd into half, no fitting used just jammed in with 8" of solder.
Second pic is just a sh*t hole..not even connected, clay building trap just years of crap filling up underground if pictures could capture smell....


----------



## canuck92

canuck92 said:


> First pic is at a buddies house. 1/4" solderd into half, no fitting used just jammed in with 8" of solder.
> Second pic is just a sh*t hole..not even connected, clay building trap just years of crap filling up underground if pictures could capture smell....


Thats my fix


----------



## Gargalaxy

I posted this pics a few years back, today I stopped at the same restaurant (really good food) and still the same.


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> I posted this pics a few years back, today I stopped at the same restaurant (really good food) and still the same.


I think I know what’s going on, but WTF and why?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

just drill a small hole about 3ft for needle dicks....


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I think I know what’s going on, but WTF and why?



Condensate drain line piped into old urinal drain. Probably from an air handler in the attic.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Condensate drain line piped into old urinal drain. Probably from an air handler in the attic.


Ok... not what I thought at all! The Sloan shutoff valve threw me off. That’s an emergency waiting to happen!


----------



## Toli

What an idiot. Every good tavern owner knows you run it in to the toilet tank.


----------



## skoronesa

Toli said:


> What an idiot. Every good tavern owner knows you run it in to the toilet tank.





I remember someone posting pics of the toilet with the tank lid that was a sink so when you washed your hands it helped fill the tank. Some laughed and call it stupid. To me that is a really good idea. If you just use it for hand washing I think it would work great. I do think that it might be a bit uncomfortable but the idea is great.


Or put a hand washing sink to the side of the toilet with the discharge going into the tank.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I remember someone posting pics of the toilet with the tank lid that was a sink so when you washed your hands it helped fill the tank. Some laughed and call it stupid. To me that is a really good idea. If you just use it for hand washing I think it would work great. I do think that it might be a bit uncomfortable but the idea is great.
> 
> 
> Or put a hand washing sink to the side of the toilet with the discharge going into the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



the future will be grey water systems, they were just before the times with that idea...


----------



## Tango

*How about a poop ride children? They also offer a 49.99$ camera inspection with it! (check out the monitor beside the slide)
*


----------



## OpenSights

Not one job went right today! Here’s our winner of the the day... damn tile was like glass and our hole we needed to drill was right on the edge of a tile. Shattered! Glad it was my Master otherwise that’d be my pay check, not his. Came out sideways.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Not one job went right today! Here’s our winner of the the day... damn tile was like glass and our hole we needed to drill was right on the edge of a tile. Shattered! Glad it was my Master otherwise that’d be my pay check, not his. Came out sideways.


I would of used a diamond hole saw that close. Then again the tile may of been fragile.

What's it for?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I would of used a diamond hole saw that close. Then again the tile may of been fragile.
> 
> What's it for?



Looks like a grab bar mount or rack mount. Should have used stainless screws.


----------



## OpenSights

The lower mount in a rail/grab bar shower/hand spray system. POS Grohe design. Molly for the lower connection. Tile guy didn’t know where we had to drill and lined it up perfectly for us to fail! Not his fault. He’s a good guy, skillful for sure! HO is high end, but very cool! Always greets us shouting “Plumber Dudes!”. And greeted us in her 30+ year old paint stained overalls.

The stools she bought for both bathroom are a pain in the FK’N azz to install! Seats, supply and bolts. One price with no lip between to carry! Lav top isn’t in yet, so we have to come back anyway.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> The lower mount in a rail/grab bar shower/hand spray system. POS Grohe design. Molly for the lower connection. Tile guy didn’t know where we had to drill and lined it up perfectly for us to fail! Not his fault. He’s a good guy, skillful for sure! HO is high end, but very cool! Always greets us shouting “Plumber Dudes!”. And greeted us in her 30+ year old paint stained overalls.
> 
> The stools she bought for both bathroom are a pain in the FK’N azz to install! Seats, supply and bolts. One price with no lip between to carry! Lav top isn’t in yet, so we have to come back anyway.



Are they the ams dxv toilets? I hate those with a passion. The seats dont stay on and you have almost no room to tighten the johnny bolts.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Are they the ams dxv toilets? I hate those with a passion. The seats dont stay on and you have almost no room to tighten the johnny bolts.


When we go back I’ll get you a name. Not common one piece of shnit!


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Are they the ams dxv toilets? I hate those with a passion. The seats dont stay on and you have almost no room to tighten the johnny bolts.


I think you saw this already but...


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/need-tool-make-one-78394/index3/#post1187500

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/need-tool-make-one-78394/index4/#post1187552


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I think you saw this already but...
> 
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/need-tool-make-one-78394/index3/#post1187500
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/need-tool-make-one-78394/index4/#post1187552


That would work, but two toilets in 15 years... is it worth buying and keeping on the truck? Good idea though.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Not one job went right today! Here’s our winner of the the day... damn tile was like glass and our hole we needed to drill was right on the edge of a tile. Shattered! Glad it was my Master otherwise that’d be my pay check, not his. Came out sideways.


Call me stupid but couldn't he have just rotated it like 75 degrees so the hole didn't end up there? Would have prolly been fine to drill a hole on the grout line too.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Call me stupid but couldn't he have just rotated it like 75 degrees so the hole didn't end up there? Would have prolly been fine to drill a hole on the grout line too.


You know, you’re right!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> That would work, but two toilets in 15 years... is it worth buying and keeping on the truck? Good idea though.





Oh don't worry, you'll use it many times!!! Those toilets will need constant attention!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Tango

....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Ive seen some wild sinks made out of kegs, car rims and all kids of stuff...


----------



## Alan

I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN

:surprise:

That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.


They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.
> 
> 
> They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.





Our rule of thumb is "first third middle third". Meaning you can drill in the first third of the joist, either end, and it must be centered in the middle up and down taking up no more than one third of the height.


So on a 2x10x12 you could make a hole in the first 4 feet of either end and it could be no more than 3-1/8" in diameter. Also, if there are already holes you need to ask the carpenter or gc. Mind you this is only for 2x material. When working with the laminated trusses or engineered trusses you ask the carpenter about the former and can use the prepunched holes in the latter.


All that said I almost exclusively do service so I pretty much always ask before making holes in anything other than non-load bearing partitioning walls.




.


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.
> 
> 
> They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.







I think the real issue is some sprinkler guys get too big for their britches thinking that sprinklers are a life safety device so screw you all!!!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Alan

skoronesa said:


> Our rule of thumb is "first third middle third". Meaning you can drill in the first third of the joist, either end, and it must be centered in the middle up and down taking up no more than one third of the height.
> 
> 
> So on a 2x10x12 you could make a hole in the first 4 feet of either end and it could be no more than 3-1/8" in diameter. Also, if there are already holes you need to ask the carpenter or gc. Mind you this is only for 2x material. When working with the laminated trusses or engineered trusses you ask the carpenter about the former and can use the prepunched holes in the latter.
> 
> 
> All that said I almost exclusively do service so I pretty much always ask before making holes in anything other than non-load bearing partitioning walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah these are engineered roof trusses. They are also carrying a living space above. The HO wanted me to drill them for my waste lines. 

:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> Yeah these are engineered roof trusses. They are also carrying a living space above. The HO wanted me to drill them for my waste lines.
> 
> :vs_no_no_no:


The engineered joists around here are the cheapest looking pieces of garbage. Just a piece of 3/8" osb about 10" wide in between two 2x3s. They have some holes semi punched that you are supposed to be able to knockout with a hammer but if you try you'll end up blowing out the whole thing so we just use a hole saw no bigger than the prepunch.

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRVVyR4Tp7kPI2wR-ujEwpzKDcYEWNgTgA6CRbYR94T2090wHgJtw


Other than those we do see a lot of the laminated joists which are expensive but insanely strong. Like a 6x10 could span 30' or something.

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQQeQ_LS7Z0PGmg4xod-RWWASeUVXdmOgybHMKC7nh7ZpTJD4LDOQ


.


----------



## Alan

skoronesa said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these are engineered roof trusses. They are also carrying a living space above. The HO wanted me to drill them for my waste lines.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_no_no_no.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs No No No" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> The engineered joists around here are the cheapest looking pieces of garbage. Just a piece of 3/8" osb about 10" wide in between two 2x3s. They have some holes semi punched that you are supposed to be able to knockout with a hammer but if you try you'll end up blowing out the whole thing so we just use a hole saw no bigger than the prepunch.
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRVVyR4Tp7kPI2wR-ujEwpzKDcYEWNgTgA6CRbYR94T2090wHgJtw
> 
> 
> Other than those we do see a lot of the laminated joists which are expensive but insanely strong. Like a 6x10 could span 30' or something.
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQQeQ_LS7Z0PGmg4xod-RWWASeUVXdmOgybHMKC7nh7ZpTJD4LDOQ
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yep, that stuff is all common here as well. My ex co worker used to use his hammer to "make your own knock outs."

I saw him doing it one time and he looked like a complete maniac. I think they are super easy to drill so IDK what his deal was.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.
> 
> 
> They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.



it looks like that end of the truss is beefed up with bigger dimensional wood to be drilled, but there are size limits for that too..
I had to do a fire sprinkler system last month and the house only had 2 x 6 for floor joists and I said I wont drill them they will have to soffet to hide the pipes below, I also had the sprinkler designer re-draw the plans to show the new piping design for the town...I had the sprinkler system inspected by architect that drew them and it passed, I asked if he looked before drawing the plans ans he said no he just went off the original blue prints that didnt have joist sizes..:surprise:..im like saying to myself WTF and they got paid big money as this was a house raising paid for by NY rising from the super storm..


----------



## GAN

Alan said:


> I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.
> 
> 
> They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.



Yep, this is not considered nominal lumber, so drilling in the middle third may not be valid. "Any" engineered product must be dealt with per the manufactures instructions. They may come with instructions of allowable areas to drill. If not one lust contact the manufacture.


"I" joist engineered lumber are pretty lax in where you can drill. One foot away from load bearing points for every inch diameter hole. Twice the distance away (per foot) when drilling holes next to one another. Most of these will allow a 6" hole in the middle or even a square cut out. Remember they are made to flex. All load bearing areas of these require a "squash block" or rim board around the perimeter to take a direct load. I am often asked "how do I fix the truss", after a contractor damages one. I tell them see the manufactures install guide. It will list approved fixes. If you can't find one that applies contact the manufactures, have them spit out a repair via their software and provide me with it. I will play the dummy since I am not a structural engineer and verify the repair is completed per the manufactures design.


Newer building codes (2012 IRC and newer) after these being on the market for several years require "fire protection" of floors for "ANY" truss whether it is a wood truss, Posi-strut, I joist, etc. Only nominal lumber can remain unprotected. The I joist will fail in about 4 minutes in a fire. The IRC requires at least 1/2" drywall be hung under them. This gives you an extra 10 minutes of time to get out. They have recently came out with a coating that can be applied to get that 10 minute burn time. Another inspector in my area, myself and fire retardant coatings of Texas have been working together for about 2 years. We guided the manufacture on the steps & testing he needed to acquire so his product would be code approved. He has one of the few if not the only one code approved to be applied in the field.


A truss company in our area has been equipped to do this at their factory also. Another code approved truss is listed as https://www.weyerhaeuser.com/woodproducts/engineered-lumber/resources/satisfying-code-fire-protection-requirements/


----------



## Alan

GAN said:


> Yep, this is not considered nominal lumber, so drilling in the middle third may not be valid. "Any" engineered product must be dealt with per the manufactures instructions. They may come with instructions of allowable areas to drill. If not one lust contact the manufacture.


I've never seen a roof truss with allowable areas to drill, but I told them : If you want me to drill those you need to get an engineer or the truss manufacturer to show us where it's ok to do so.

They didn't want to go through that trouble so none of my stuff is in the truss.

There's plenty of dead attic space above. That seems like the easier route anyway. :huh:


----------



## Alan

So today I came across my very first American Standard Vormax toilet.

Was someone on drugs when they designed that thing? 



On a related note : Why are the silicone flush valve seals all garbage? I always find them with a void inside where the water has made it's way in through what I presume is osmosis, and gets stuck.

Made a little slice in the top side of the seal to relieve the bubble and now they work perfectly.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Okay, been saving up some goodies to share:

Find the problem on "Homeowner repair"









Not here to fix this abortion:









Next 3 are "Painter to homeowner; "I know a guy....."


----------



## Tango

Plumbergeek said:


> Okay, been saving up some goodies to share:


Being on the forum today it like the 24th of christmas after midnight when you open all the gifts as a kid! Wait this is new year's eve? Everybody signed in on PZ tonight?


----------



## The Dane

Alan said:


> So today I came across my very first American Standard Vormax toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Was someone on drugs when they designed that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note : Why are the silicone flush valve seals all garbage? I always find them with a void inside where the water has made it's way in through what I presume is osmosis, and gets stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Made a little slice in the top side of the seal to relieve the bubble and now they work perfectly.


I'm curious what do you think of the flushing power and better yet scouring (cleaning) power?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> So today I came across my very first American Standard Vormax toilet.
> 
> Was someone on drugs when they designed that thing?
> 
> .


Care to elaborate to those who haven't worked on one yet?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Care to elaborate to those who haven't worked on one yet?


----------



## Alan

The Dane said:


> I'm curious what do you think of the flushing power and better yet scouring (cleaning) power?


I have no idea. When I go back to install the new silicone seals, i'll take the biggest greasiest dump I can muster and get back to you.

:wink:


----------



## Tango

This is brilliant! I'll go on a call thinking it will be an easy fix and all of a sudden I'm going to make more money by installing a new toilet because where in the heck are you going to get parts for this tornado! Chaching$

Seriously I believe they all make their own version of something basic because they can't copy someone else's idea until the patent expires of face getting sued.


----------



## The Dane

Alan said:


> I have no idea. When I go back to install the new silicone seals, i'll take the biggest greasiest dump I can muster and get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


I was thinking that maybe you had heard from the customer or someone else how good or bad that flush technology might work despite the weird tank parts. I was curious because I had looked at it in a rep showing when they just came out with it but did not see the actual toilet itself. I was thinking it might be good because I find that even the best flushing toilets these days you often have to double flush to clean the bowl.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

The Dane said:


> I was thinking that maybe you had heard from the customer or someone else how good or bad that flush technology might work despite the weird tank parts. I was curious because I had looked at it in a rep showing when they just came out with it but did not see the actual toilet itself. I was thinking it might be good because I find that even the best flushing toilets these days you often have to double flush to clean the bowl.


Yeah I didn't really ask. I was pretty baffled looking at the damn thing to begin with hahaha. I told him : I'm a big fan of keeping things simple and this really isn't that.

Someone needs to come up with a skidmark test kit for these new toilets.

Some kind of a crayon or something to simulate a turd stain.


----------



## Alan

Anyway, here's this I found : 

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Talk about cheesing your product down.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This is brilliant! I'll go on a call thinking it will be an easy fix and all of a sudden I'm going to make more money by installing a new toilet because where in the heck are you going to get parts for this tornado! Chaching$
> 
> Seriously I believe they all make their own version of something basic because they can't copy someone else's idea until the patent expires of face getting sued.



It just looks like two 3" flappers with one set to rise sooner and close quickly for a short flush.


Usually if we really can't order parts we tell the homeowner to call the manufacturer. Almost all manufacturers will send parts to homeowners for free, especially for new stuff.


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> Anyway, here's this I found :
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Skid Marks with American Standard - YouTube





HAHAHAHAHA!!!! WTF IS WRONG WITH HER FACE????? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> It just looks like two 3" flappers with one set to rise sooner and close quickly for a short flush.
> 
> 
> Usually if we really can't order parts we tell the homeowner to call the manufacturer. Almost all manufacturers will send parts to homeowners for free, especially for new stuff.


Maybe, but it takes a few weeks to get parts and I charge again to go back. Just like unpopular brands of faucets or parts I don't carry. They are not happy to pay several hundreds a second time and will surely call someone else cheaper when they get the parts in. I don't want to go out for free the second time.


----------



## skoronesa

All from one house. The wife likes diy.


----------



## skoronesa

More pics from the same house. Luckily, I was there to fix the sink drain because it was slow and they are finally having the d/s bath redone professionally by a bath fitter we work with. We are completely replacing all of the plumbing for the d/s full master bath.


As you can see, the sink drain has 2 different epoxied joints, a mighty putty joint, and the newest fix, epoxy tape. The bath faucet is just fabulous, I like how they left the plastic nuts on


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> As you can see, the sink drain has 2 different epoxied joints, a mighty putty joint, and the newest fix, epoxy tape. The bath faucet is just fabulous, I like how they left the plastic nuts on




*My precioussssss!*


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> It just looks like two 3" flappers with one set to rise sooner and close quickly for a short flush.
> 
> 
> Usually if we really can't order parts we tell the homeowner to call the manufacturer. Almost all manufacturers will send parts to homeowners for free, especially for new stuff.


I thought it was a dual flush toilet when I first saw one. I thought maybe push the handle half way and get the short pee flush, push the handle all the way for poo flush. Nope, they both work together. 

Maybe one flapper puts water to the bottom jet hole and the other flapper puts water to the top swirly hole. @Alan, do mind checking that when you go back?


----------



## The Dane

Debo22 said:


> Maybe one flapper puts water to the bottom jet hole and the other flapper puts water to the top swirly hole.


I looked up the toilet on YouTube more and that is exactly what the 2 holes do. The flapper is textually one whole piece for both holes.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

These darn hacks ran a flexible line for the sink! And look at that hokey wood support!


.


----------



## Alan

Debo22 said:


> I thought it was a dual flush toilet when I first saw one. I thought maybe push the handle half way and get the short pee flush, push the handle all the way for poo flush. Nope, they both work together.
> 
> Maybe one flapper puts water to the bottom jet hole and the other flapper puts water to the top swirly hole. @Alan, do mind checking that when you go back?


Dane got it already, but that is exactly what it is. The flappers sit at two different elevations so one pushes a little more water than the other. 

I'm not sure which one is which, but I don't really want to disassemble a 60 dollar flapper assembly to figure it out.


----------



## Tango

*A plumber's plunger has many uses....
*


----------



## OpenSights

Sump pump illegally tied into a kitchen/laundry/floor drain line. Hack master abortion job for sure. Had to cable it this morning. Going to make it right in the next few weeks. Sump crock is hidden under that square in the corner, directly under the electrical panel of course...


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> *A plumber's plunger has many uses....
> *


Awesome! I'm going to try that for grins and giggles.


----------



## OpenSights

Believe it or not, but this mess is from the original plumber back in n the 60’s (copper drains). What I don’t get is they did this, but actually used the cardboard sleeves around the stems...


----------



## OpenSights

After six trips to Home Depot... no more leaks!


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Alan said:


> I guess we're doing this new thing in CA where you're allowed to drill trusses?
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a2SVpp86iRVzD9CtdBdrHSQiyZmcHirN
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> That's a 1" CPVC line and he drilled them in two separate places all the way across the entire building including the two girder trusses in the middle.
> 
> 
> They will probably be ok I guess, but I was always told never ever ever ever drill a truss. Ever. Never.






Intresting picture of the truss looks like it supports a FAU catwalk above . Those trusses are all Engineered I dought that sprink line will hurt a thing but I most certainly NEVER touch a truss, glulam, or Engineered beams with out checking the paperwork . once Im sure of the spec. Ill have no fear and go for it . Each company and product withen the company has its own rules. The only safe rule of thumb is dont touch it


----------



## 89plumbum

jeffreyplumber said:


> Intresting picture of the truss looks like it supports a FAU catwalk above . Those trusses are all Engineered I dought that sprink line will hurt a thing but I most certainly NEVER touch a truss, glulam, or Engineered beams with out checking the paperwork . once Im sure of the spec. Ill have no fear and go for it . Each company and product withen the company has its own rules. The only safe rule of thumb is dont touch it


I always followed the rule, 'when in doubt, cut it out'!:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

89plumbum said:


> I always followed the rule, 'when in doubt, cut it out'!:vs_laugh:


I gues 60 years or more ago there were no rules from the looks of the beams plumbers cut through to put pipes in, lead , cast and galvanized. how many old bathrooms you gut and see nothing left to floor joists that were hacked almost all the way through and then filled up with concrete or deafening if spelled right( light weight concrete they used back then)and then you wondered why the floor had a slant to it..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gues 60 years or more ago there were no rules from the looks of the beams plumbers cut through to put pipes in, lead , cast and galvanized. how many old bathrooms you gut and see nothing left to floor joists that were hacked almost all the way through and then filled up with concrete or deafening if spelled right( light weight concrete they used back then)and then you wondered why the floor had a slant to it..:vs_laugh:


I've been doing some work on my downstairs and discovered that the toilet line for the upstairs bathroom came up the wall out of wall into a soffit, 4" santee going back the direction it came from and this whole contraption took out 90% of the joist. They left a little sliver on the top for me. To top it all off, there's a cast iron tub sitting on top of that mess. I was able to reconfigure all of it with 3" abs no holes through joists, and sister a new 2x10 with glue and nails.


----------



## Alan

Not sure If I posted this before or not. Drain for upstairs lavatory & bathtub.

Kinda surprised that the wall hadn't sagged and broken the window.


----------



## CT-18

Alan said:


> Not sure If I posted this before or not. Drain for upstairs lavatory & bathtub.
> 
> Kinda surprised that the wall hadn't sagged and broken the window.


That is insane. Years back when i was working with the tools i had a green apprentice that hacked up some metal studs in a restroom pretty bad. When the inspector showed up and i met him at the site he made us repair the hacked up studs. Instead of using the stud punch several times to make the hole, he would punch one hole and tin snip the crap out of the stud.


----------



## Alan

CT-18 said:


> That is insane. Years back when i was working with the tools i had a green apprentice that hacked up some metal studs in a restroom pretty bad. When the inspector showed up and i met him at the site he made us repair the hacked up studs. Instead of using the stud punch several times to make the hole, he would punch one hole and tin snip the crap out of the stud.


What's more is those 3 studs (a king and 2 jack studs/ trimmers) were transferring the weight of the upstairs wall onto a void in the concrete where there is an area vent. That's the exact reason they put that drain there. I ended up having a lot of dry rot in that wall due to some really f*@cked up awning that someone built on the weather side of the house, so when I rebuilt it, I put an extra 12" long header and put the supports where the concrete is and moved the drain beyond that. I think i've only had about 3 major issues with this house.

Septic tank outlet was orangeburg and somehow it was shaped nearly like a p-trap. So I had to dig that up and replace that section and put in a new D-box.

the leaky awning which led to a few other minor things

and a sag in the floor where the upstairs exterior wall is carried by a double floor joist in my kitchen ceiling. No support under those double joists on either end, and what's worse under the house where that support should transfer down to the earth, no support within about 6 feet of it. Needless to say the beam was sagging.


----------



## Tango

She's a winner alright. It involves plumbing I assure you. 

http://www.kuvaton.com/browse/57323/hula_hula_.gif


----------



## Debo22

Alan said:


> Not sure If I posted this before or not. Drain for upstairs lavatory & bathtub.
> 
> Kinda surprised that the wall hadn't sagged and broken the window.


Maybe these guys needed some pieces because they ran out of full length 2x4’s


----------



## Debo22

I installed 13 of these new wall heaters while gas was off to the building. Gas Company came out to turn on the gas and the A-hole burnt the paint and bent the louvers to check vent draft with his barbecue lighter.


----------



## dhal22

They would be buying me a new one.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Believe it or not, but this mess is from the original plumber back in n the 60’s (copper drains). What I don’t get is they did this, but actually used the cardboard sleeves around the stems...





Well, the sleeves were probably to protect the stems from the plastering and I would guess with how the plaster is broken out around the stems that might not be the original valve. They probably used all those fittings because they couldn't spread the pipes apart and didn't have a slip coupling which means it probably wasn't changed out by a plumber.


Or old plumber jim started drinking early and angles were too hard.






.


----------



## Tango

This furnace was installed 3 weeks ago by a big company. I told the guy to have it redone because of potential carbon monoxide poisoning and the joint wasn't glued all the way.. It also smelled gas in that room, the yellow flex gas sleeve was torn instead of cut off. I just can't believe the hack work I see every day, even by supposedly professionals.


----------



## Tango

*This morning's cuckledoo...*


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This furnace was installed 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> j
> 
> by a big company. I told the guy to have it redone because of potential carbon monoxide poisoning and the joint wasn't glued all the way.. It also smelled gas in that room, the yellow flex gas sleeve was torn instead of cut off. I just can't believe the hack work I see every day, even by supposedly professionals.


Is that abs glue on the pvc? Also, cone valves are sooooo last century.




.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> This furnace was installed 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> j
> 
> by a big company. I told the guy to have it redone because of potential carbon monoxide poisoning and the joint wasn't glued all the way.. It also smelled gas in that room, the yellow flex gas sleeve was torn instead of cut off. I just can't believe the hack work I see every day, even by supposedly professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that abs glue on the pvc? Also, cone valves are sooooo last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nah looks like 636 glue on 636 pipe. 
But it seems to be installed by a first week apprentice or someone who just dosnt care.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Is that abs glue on the pvc? Also, cone valves are sooooo last century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Our ABS glue is yellow. The glue you see is gray PVC glue.

Cone valve, first time I hear that. You are referring the gas pipe valve correct?


----------



## OpenSights

Last Friday was a real winner for us! Bath remodel with our carpenter. First shower pan was broken, 30x60. All we could get from our supply house, POS! Had to get one from Lowe’s. House wasn’t exactly level....


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> Nah looks like 636 glue on 636 pipe.
> But it seems to be installed by a first week apprentice or someone who just dosnt care.


And guess what, I can bet you I'm 95% right on the fact the guy and apprentice don't have their gas trade certificate nor they have their steam fitter trade certificate. I know the name "steam fitter" doesn't really match nowadays but that's the proper term in the province.

Last but not least no inspection are ever done.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This furnace was installed 3 weeks ago by a big company. I told the guy to have it redone because of potential carbon monoxide poisoning and the joint wasn't glued all the way.. It also smelled gas in that room, the yellow flex gas sleeve was torn instead of cut off. I just can't believe the hack work I see every day, even by supposedly professionals.



the work from any company big or small is only as good as the person doing it..A large company should have a quality control person checking all jobs done for that reason...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the work from any company big or small is only as good as the person doing it..A large company should have a quality control person checking all jobs done for that reason...


Unfortunately over here in my city and all the years I've worked its a free for all, companies don't care what it look like or if it's done like crap. No inspections, money is collected and onto the next. It's all about volume. The last interview I had the boss laughed in my face as he wanted 3 complete houses to be completed each day. I'm glad I didn't get the job he was a complete moron and a crook. The name of the game is to cut as many corners as you can and he'll keep you as an employee. Do a nice and proper job and you're fired within a week.

There is even one company who used my name to tag several commercial gas installations like huge walmarts after I was laid off. They didn't have a gas fitter after me, I only found out like 5 years later after the fact.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Unfortunately over here in my city and all the years I've worked its a free for all, companies don't care what it look like or if it's done like crap. No inspections, money is collected and onto the next. It's all about volume. The last interview I had the boss laughed in my face as he wanted 3 complete houses to be completed each day. I'm glad I didn't get the job he was a complete moron and a crook. The name of the game is to cut as many corners as you can and he'll keep you as an employee. Do a nice and proper job and you're fired within a week.
> 
> There is even one company who used my name to tag several commercial gas installations like huge walmarts after I was laid off. They didn't have a gas fitter after me, I only found out like 5 years later after the fact.


If I found out someone had used my name to qualify a gas job. After I was no longer working there. I would report the matter to the plumbing board so the company would hopefully get a fine and learn their lesson but more importantly their would not be any doubt that you were not responsible for what ever shotty work was done with the gas lines.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ECH

OpenSights said:


> Last Friday was a real winner for us! Bath remodel with our carpenter. First shower pan was broken, 30x60. All we could get from our supply house, POS! Had to get one from Lowe’s. House wasn’t exactly level....


If that is a Sterling by Kohler shower liner, I feel your pain. Those things come in broken so often we order 5 at a time and hope we can piece together a full 3 piece tub shower set. It's bad.

I heard the plant had a fire, and there is a backlog, can't get em in fast enough. The packaging is horrible. Whatever material they are made out of, Vikerel I think they call it, what garbage.

The only other option we have is a "best bath", they are awesome, but 3 times the price.


----------



## OpenSights

ECH said:


> If that is a Sterling by Kohler shower liner, I feel your pain. Those things come in broken so often we order 5 at a time and hope we can piece together a full 3 piece tub shower set. It's bad.
> 
> I heard the plant had a fire, and there is a backlog, can't get em in fast enough. The packaging is horrible. Whatever material they are made out of, Vikerel I think they call it, what garbage.
> 
> The only other option we have is a "best bath", they are awesome, but 3 times the price.


The broken one was Aquatic... I think that’s what they’re called now... Aqua Star... original company sold out. The name is on the tip of my tongue.... Quality has gone down, but still better than a POS Sterling! 

I hear ya we always set them in mortar, not cement!

The one we ended up installing was a Delta from Lowe’s... odd ball size, one bath house. Only one we could find. Worked out in the end thanks to our carpenter!


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze

you think theyll pay check or cash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> you think theyll pay check or cash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



outstanding!!!!! but you have $hit on the paper before you get to use it....


----------



## OpenSights

That’s a baffled tee to boot.....


----------



## Debo22

This guy was pretty handy with a caulking gun


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> This guy was pretty handy with a caulking gun


I don’t miss working with stucco at all!

I think I have a few more winners to post after the last few weeks, hopefully I don’t repeat posting any....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

EH the paint will hide it..


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OpenSights said:


> I don’t miss working with stucco at all!
> 
> I think I have a few more winners to post after the last few weeks, hopefully I don’t repeat posting any....


Stucco repair was one one of the things I learned as a apprentice,
helped sale a plumbing job where we had to open a wall :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tango

One more winner



.


----------



## Debo22

I wonder why it’s draining slow


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I wonder why it’s draining slow


I would water ram that, 40 psi and get her open.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Here you go.


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> Here you go.


Roots or a pipe that went through and through?


----------



## Gargalaxy

Sparky....electrical conduit to fit an outdoor fixture, I love them


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> Sparky....electrical conduit to fit an outdoor fixture, I love them


How do they bore a hole without digging or maybe they did!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> How do they bore a hole without digging or maybe they did!


They did dig. if you look at the second pic they used an oversized hole saw.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Tango said:


> How do they bore a hole without digging or maybe they did!





skoronesa said:


> They did dig. if you look at the second pic they used an oversized hole saw.


I don't know yet, waiting for the go ahead to saw cut and repair it under the driveway.


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> I don't know yet, waiting for the go ahead to saw cut and repair it under the driveway.


What sewer cam and locator did you use?


----------



## Gargalaxy

NaviTrack Scout (locator), Seesnake (camera) and CS6Pack (monitor).


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## OpenSights

Hvac?


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Hvac?


Not sure, my cousin in Utah sent it to me


----------



## dhal22

Wth?


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Radon mitigation


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Or bathroom vents


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Hvac?


I just got off the phone with my cousin, he said pvc is furnace exhaust and the dryer hose is the tankless water heater exhaust. Two exhausts sharing a concentric vent


----------



## DrWhite

Finally I have something I can post. We were doing finish work on this house for a young new builder. He apparently hasn't found good carpenter contractors yet. Every cabinet had these panels cut out and that's quarter round screwed to the tub. Maybe bonus points for countersinking the screws?









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrWhite

It wouldn't let me upload two pictures for some reason...









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## ECH

Here is my first entry to the winners thread. 

Emergency call at 5pm. Was 45 minutes away, water dumping into the crawl for all that time plus however long it took to get ahold of dispatch, then call me. We have been to this house before, we did a sewer job, but never did any work under the house other than taking a look and telling her about the disaster that the house flipper left for her. Talk about a winner, a female copper adapter jammed into a sharkbite, so many fails on this house it's sad.

No main shut off, galvanized water piping. I tried talking her through shutting down the meter, but she couldn't turn it.


----------



## OpenSights

ECH said:


> Here is my first entry to the winners thread.
> 
> Emergency call at 5pm. Was 45 minutes away, water dumping into the crawl for all that time plus however long it took to get ahold of dispatch, then call me. We have been to this house before, we did a sewer job, but never did any work under the house other than taking a look and telling her about the disaster that the house flipper left for her. Talk about a winner, a female copper adapter jammed into a sharkbite, so many fails on this house it's sad.
> 
> No main shut off, galvanized water piping. I tried talking her through shutting down the meter, but she couldn't turn it.


Is that a 2x1-1/2” reduction in the tub drain?!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## ECH

OpenSights said:


> Is that a 2x1-1/2” reduction in the tub drain?!!:vs_laugh:


And an accordion drain pipe going to the tub overflow fitting. God help the next poor plumber that snakes that shower through the overflow.

And don't miss the dollar plug in the metal fitting below the waste and overflow.

And this is just the stuff I found at the spot where the repair needed to be made.


----------



## OpenSights

ECH said:


> And an accordion drain pipe going to the tub overflow fitting. God help the next poor plumber that snakes that shower through the overflow.
> 
> And don't miss the dollar plug in the metal fitting below the waste and overflow.
> 
> And this is just the stuff I found at the spot where the repair needed to be made.


Saw the accordion... dumbazz wasn’t smart enough to cut the waste outlet an inch. Noticed the plug... not sure what that’s about....

Water is an abomination!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I just got off the phone with my cousin, he said pvc is furnace exhaust and the dryer hose is the tankless water heater exhaust. Two exhausts sharing a concentric vent



I am not a heating guy but to me the real issue is that aluminized plastic slinky hose waiting to catch on fire or leak CO.




.


----------



## ECH

skoronesa said:


> I am not a heating guy but to me the real issue is that aluminized plastic slinky hose waiting to catch on fire or leak CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I also am not a heating guy, but if you are referring to the silver thing on the left in the second picture, that is what they use for ductwork in every house in this area that has the air handler in the crawl space.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> I am not a heating guy but to me the real issue is that aluminized plastic slinky hose waiting to catch on fire or leak CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That slinky hose is connected to the tankless water heater vent


----------



## Tango

ECH said:


> And an accordion drain pipe going to the tub overflow fitting. God help the next poor plumber that snakes that shower through the overflow.
> 
> And don't miss the dollar plug in the metal fitting below the waste and overflow.
> 
> And this is just the stuff I found at the spot where the repair needed to be made.


That's why I always use the water ram, 40 psi. Get her open every time.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> That slinky hose is connected to the tankless water heater vent





Yes I understand that, that is why I mentioned it. I don't believe that should be used on the exhaust of anything that produces combustion.


I was saying that the concentric vent, which may be restrictive isn't the worst thing here, it's that slinky hose which will melt, get chewed through by mice and leak carbon monoxide, or light on fire because it's being used for exhaust.


I have seen the corrugated aluminum tubing used and I don't think that is good for exhaust gases either as it will corrode quickly.




.


----------



## Nazareth

Radon out a rain gutter.

But, you know. The inspector red tagged his hose bibb that was sticking out a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Nazareth

Hm. Little carbon build up on the water heater.

Well, he's got a combustion air vent in the utility room, lets go check it outside.

Hmmmm..

Oh boy..


----------



## Nazareth

No hole covers?

No problem!


----------



## OpenSights

Wtf?!?!


----------



## Nazareth

"My laundry keeps backing up, man, I don't get it."

"Who put this in? You know what -- nevermind, I don't want to know."


----------



## Nazareth

Vent the stack for five apartments?

_Easy!!_

(*YES* _that IS an autovent._)


----------



## Nazareth

skoronesa said:


> Yes I understand that, that is why I mentioned it. I don't believe that should be used on the exhaust of anything that produces combustion.
> 
> 
> I was saying that the concentric vent, which may be restrictive isn't the worst thing here, it's that slinky hose which will melt, get chewed through by mice and leak carbon monoxide, or light on fire because it's being used for exhaust.
> 
> 
> I have seen the corrugated aluminum tubing used and I don't think that is good for exhaust gases either as it will corrode quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm actually the one that took the original picture.

The dip on the tubing was actually totally full of water, much like a p-trap.

Crazy enough, the attic access that went to the concentric was right by his five-year-old daughter's toy room. This guy was getting tons of c02 roll out, enough to give everyone headaches. That's why he called us out. His "HVAC contractor buddy" put it all in.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Wtf?!?!


What, every rich house needs 3 soap dispensers. Do I have to show you everything? :wink::wink:

1) Dish washing soap
2) Moisturizer hand soap
3) Special soap to clean vegetables.


----------



## OpenSights

Got a call from my neighbor yesterday saying she had a leak from a copper line in her basement. No rush, very minor. I had to complement her on such an awesome idea! She’s a retired nurse, but you would think she was a general contractor! The only two things she won’t touch is plumbing and electrical.


----------



## Tango

The Drimore family or the Borg in Star Trek?...:wink:


.


----------



## Debo22

It sucks when you pick up the screw container by the handle and it’s not latched


----------



## dhal22

Debo22 said:


> It sucks when you pick up the screw container by the handle and it’s not latched


 damn helper!


----------



## CT-18

Debo22 said:


> It sucks when you pick up the screw container by the handle and it’s not latched


Dang is that a Milwaukee pack out box.


----------



## Debo22

CT-18 said:


> Dang is that a Milwaukee pack out box.


Yes, it’s this one


----------



## OpenSights

When you can’t find a cap....


----------



## OpenSights

Only $5k over our bid...


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Only $5k over our bid...


Come on we need the story with it!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Come on we need the story with it!


Picked up a job from our excavator. Mom passed away, kids now live in Florida. House was on a septic, and in order to sell it they had to connect to the city. Sewer is on the other side of a busy 4 lane road. The city would only allow directional boring and dumping into a manhole.

So we gave a bid for that pump outside and a traditional ejection crock in the basement floor. The pump in the meme is $7500 ish, and the new owner wanted the pump inside. We got two prices from our supply house, the one they ordered and a normal crock with an omnivore pump. Both had to be ordered, which held the job up.

A few days before the scheduled job we were picking up a heater and the supply house guy is bringing it up to the door and says “It’s here!” (A day early) both of us looked around. “What’s here?” “Your pump!”

That one was a special order too! Thankfully it only cost them $270 restocking fee.

We ended up with a normal grinder pump, not an omnivore.:sad2:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Yes, it’s this one


I find those really cool. I bought them twice and twice I brought them back. It doesn't fit well for my application.


----------



## Tango

*A perfect place to hang a picture frame...*


----------



## Tango

*Water main valve too low? No problem just pour concrete and put another one on top. They'l never know any better... AND make sure you put the crappiest and cheapest valve you can find...*


.


----------



## Nazareth

At least he strapped the TET

(yes that is orange gasket sealer around everything)


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> *A perfect place to hang a picture frame...*


I have done that repair before and it was a pain... the wall was so tight that ferncos were sticking out of the wall.. so I used m.j couplings and even those were sticking out of wall..

No play at all with stack either so did what had to be done drywall guy will have to get creative

Funny thing is that I've seen screws be in there for ever it's just when they rust out that they notice the leaks


----------



## 89plumbum

Tango said:


> *A perfect place to hang a picture frame...*


Or fasten sheetrock. We just happened to see a self tapper penetrating our pipe down low when we were stubbing out the last piece. Looked up the RD with a camera and seen about a dozen penetrations going about 25' up. Getting it in the first time was a bear, you can only imagine the challenge of replacing that.


----------



## OpenSights

Installed a couple laundry drains today...


----------



## Venomthirst

Closet flange into 3" cast y c.o classic good contribution definitely a winner.


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Closet flange into 3" cast y c.o classic good contribution definitely a winner.


4” spanner plug rubber to seal the flange and a 3x2 fernco bushing sealing the 2” in the flange! Quite proud of it! Only three trips to Home Depot....


----------



## Tango

Hmm,would you try to clean it and put it back in your mouth or pay 2000$ to have a new denture built? :biggrin: Please reply I'd like to know!


----------



## Tango

Another restaurant. Did you know the pail has been there for months? These guys refuse to pay any services from any plumber...Too expensive.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Hmm,would you try to clean it and put it back in your mouth or pay 2000$ to have a new denture built? :biggrin: Please reply I'd like to know!


I’d use them again, after a long soak in bleach, PBW then another long soak in Star-San.


----------



## Tango

Not sure if this one was posted before...


----------



## ken53

*Chewing a turd*



Tango said:


> Hmm,would you try to clean it and put it back in your mouth or pay 2000$ to have a new denture built? :biggrin: Please reply I'd like to know!


Twenty years ago I had a plugged toilet call to an apartment. The tenants have to pay the landlord for the call. The woman is in a bad mood her husband went to party the night before and lost a bunch of money. 

Anyway I feed the closet auger into the toilet and bang I hit the obstruction right away. The cable comes out with an upper set of teeth.

The woman comes in because she heard me flushing the john. She asked what i found and I pointed at the teeth sitting on the side of the sink. She grabbed them and went into the bedroom across the hall. I heard her rousting him out of bed. 

The fellow walked into the bathroom looking like a two day bender. He pulls his teeth out and starts rinsing them. He looked at me saying, "must have been bad beer my mouth tastes like in chewed a turd.

I had to run out with my tool pouch to keep from laughing. I can't use the language she did on my way out. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
This is the truth, I know you guys are going to call bull but it is true.


----------



## Tango

ken53 said:


> This is the truth, I know you guys are going to call bull but it is true.


I believe you! I'm amazed at all the different characters I meet now that I do service. Let's just say I block a lot of phone numbers!


----------



## OpenSights

Installed a HOT water heater today....


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Another restaurant. Did you know the pail has been there for months? These guys refuse to pay any services from any plumber...Too expensive.



You need to start peeing in the bucket. If they still don't get it fixed you could put....other things.... into the bucket. 




.


----------



## Debo22

This awning guy got lucky 20 years ago. He sunk a lag bolt and just missed the copper. No leaks.


----------



## Debo22

He didn’t put his proper boots on til after the fact


----------



## Venomthirst

Lmfao that's hilarious


----------



## Debo22

Check out this “pro”.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Check out this “pro”.


Wow soldering near plastic, man he's really good! I need mentoring from this guy. Shut up and take my money!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Check out this “pro”.



lol..hey that could be Tango modeling for HD in canada for all the big profitable jobs they will send his way....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




couldnt resist that one Tango..:wink:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lol..hey that could be Tango modeling for HD in canada for all the big profitable jobs they will send his way....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt resist that one Tango..:wink:


I got nothing yet from my province! I think I'll make more money modeling than from actual jobs. You know I just show up on the stage set and the pipes are already set up. I just have to look good. :biggrin:

Profitable jobs eh? First lead was looking for buddy buddy pita bread pricing and second was an 8th floor washing machine relocation. I passed on that one.


----------



## Nazareth

Debo22 said:


> Check out this “pro”.


damn it i was just about to post that


----------



## Tango

Today's winner.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> Today's winner.


Looks like an after hours temp fix that nobody went back too.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Today's winner.


Missing a hose clamp?


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## OpenSights

Rotflmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> Looks like an after hours temp fix that nobody went back too.





OpenSights said:


> Missing a hose clamp?






Let's see the woman said her son or someone in their family used to work for Mr. Looter. He couldn't unclog the toilet and also the pipe because he no longer worked there and didn't have the equipment...

The tile guy had installed the toilet and had used about 30 tile mini shims. They were strewn under like a squirrel tried to stash some nuts. The toilet had been leaking for a while.

So I augered the toilet and I pulled back a tub plug chain. She exclaims I've been looking for that this morning! Once I got that cleared I found out the stack had also clogged up. What a job!!!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> ...


I always say to the woman who displays flushable wipes at costco that I hope she sells many of them and they will make me tons of money. :wink::wink:


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Today's winner.



What is that lol.. they use a pool noodle to connect the sewer


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Today's winner.


whats the problem?? probably been that way for 30 years works and dont leak.....:wink:.....home made fernco..just paint it black and alls good..


----------



## chonkie

Debo22 said:


> Check out this “pro”.


Lol, almost 20 years into the trade and nobody has ever told me to use saftey goggles and leather gloves while soldering, have i been doing it wrong using saftey squints and my skin?


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> Today's winner.


Wtf is that material? Like Venom said, looks like a foam pool noodle or kinda looks like someone hollowed out a nerf football as a fernco.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> Wtf is that material? Like Venom said, looks like a foam pool noodle or kinda looks like someone hollowed out a nerf football as a fernco.


I don't know I had to go back today the freaking line was clogged up again. 3 hours working for free. I took a brief look it's some sort of red rubber. It wasn't a solid piece, it was grainy and it wanted to crumble. Anyway that's the stack vent and there's the kitchen sink just above.


----------



## Venomthirst

I was just kidding about pool noodle looks like the red rubber you buy for making flange gaskets.. did you work from kitchen? Or did you pull toilet.. use 3/8 or half


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> I was just kidding about pool noodle looks like the red rubber you buy for making flange gaskets.. did you work from kitchen? Or did you pull toilet.. use 3/8 or half



It's not red gasket.

Like I said previously My toilet auger caught a chain stopper. Second clog was about 8 feet below. I pulled the toilet and I used the 3/8 several times. They called be back today and it was 100% clogged. Freaking poop and mud in the toilet and I had to vaccuum that $hit(literally) Disgusting, the smell was gross!!!

I pulled the toilet and used the 1/2" cable with the fat end. It felt real stiff like I was pushing something, The water went down, I tried the camera but couldn't go further then the 90 going underground. did 3 passes and last pass up to 32 feet. No cleanout in those old houses.

I'm beat, I had cleaned the phone yesterday and I had removed the case and I had to do that again when I got back. Took a long shower and all my clothes in the washer. DISGUSTING!

No way I'm doing drain cleaning on mains. They always complain on prices.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just kidding about pool noodle looks like the red rubber you buy for making flange gaskets.. did you work from kitchen? Or did you pull toilet.. use 3/8 or half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not red gasket.
> 
> Like I said previously My toilet auger caught a chain stopper. Second clog was about 8 feet below. I pulled the toilet and I used the 3/8 several times. They called be back today and it was 100% clogged. Freaking poop and mud in the toilet and I had to vaccuum that $hit(literally) Disgusting, the smell was gross!!!
> 
> I pulled the toilet and used the 1/2" cable with the fat end. It felt real stiff like I was pushing something, The water went down, I tried the camera but couldn't go further then the 90 going underground. did 3 passes and last pass up to 32 feet. No cleanout in those old houses.
> 
> I'm beat, I had cleaned the phone yesterday and I had removed the case and I had to do that again when I got back. Took a long shower and all my clothes in the washer. DISGUSTING!
> 
> No way I'm doing drain cleaning on mains. They always complain on prices.
Click to expand...

Yea you get those ones for sure... no guarantee is all you gotta say.... if you pull anything foreign out no guarantee.. no cleanout no guarentee roots.. no guarentee.. wipes no guarentee.. if they even look funny no guarantee.. no guarentee on toilets period... kitchens ill guarantee 30 days thats it... no guarantee on anything without camera... if i do guarentee its because i saw it with camera and its perfect which is never almost around here... or ill only guarantee if and when it plugs in the time range they pay for a camera... if theres something foreign they pay for snake aswell


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Yea you get those ones for sure... no guarantee is all you gotta say.... if you pull anything foreign out no guarantee.. no cleanout no guarentee roots.. no guarentee.. wipes no guarentee.. if they even look funny no guarantee.. no guarentee on toilets period... kitchens ill guarantee 30 days thats it... no guarantee on anything without camera... if i do guarentee its because i saw it with camera and its perfect which is never almost around here... or ill only guarantee if and when it plugs in the time range they pay for a camera... if theres something foreign they pay for snake aswell




I learned a valuable lesson today. No F__CK_ING GUARANTEE! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

I wrote on today's bill no guarantee even if I did it for free. Hopefully I got it cleared if not next time they'll have to pay for me to cut the cast iron and install a C/O, and they'll also pay for the drain machine and also the camera.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you get those ones for sure... no guarantee is all you gotta say.... if you pull anything foreign out no guarantee.. no cleanout no guarentee roots.. no guarentee.. wipes no guarentee.. if they even look funny no guarantee.. no guarentee on toilets period... kitchens ill guarantee 30 days thats it... no guarantee on anything without camera... if i do guarentee its because i saw it with camera and its perfect which is never almost around here... or ill only guarantee if and when it plugs in the time range they pay for a camera... if theres something foreign they pay for snake aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson today. No F__CK_ING GUARANTEE! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_OMG.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs OMG" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_OMG.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs OMG" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I wrote on today's bill no guarantee even if I did it for free. Hopefully I got it cleared if not next time they'll have to pay for me to cut the cast iron and install a C/O, and they'll also pay for the drain machine and also the camera.
Click to expand...

Well done sir... 😛 sometime those little jobs can turn into a pickle in no time..


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## Venomthirst

For when you need to blow dry your hair in the shower


----------



## Tango

_Hihihi, this one is for your girlfriend when she needs to pee at 3 am! _:devil3::devil3::devil3:


.


----------



## Tango

All I'm going to say about this is that it's the best idea ever! I't's doing to pay big dividends for me and for you! Sold at your local Dollarama


----------



## Tango

Talking about toilet clog, I just came back from one (Sunday 7:30PM). Quickest money ever! 1 minute 30 seconds and I'm being generous!. Not bad for for the weekend rate! :smile:

It's a meager balance out the ordeal with the other clog I got earlier this week.


----------



## OpenSights

Second one in a month! Thankfully it’s a duly. Last one was the inner one, now the outer tire. Thankfully my mechanic is a customer. I think they only changed me like $50 for the last one, used. Master needs new tires too, hoping for a deal by buying 12 tires at once.

:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Second one in a month! Thankfully it’s a duly. Last one was the inner one, now the outer tire. Thankfully my mechanic is a customer. I think they only changed me like $50 for the last one, used. Master needs new tires too, hoping for a deal by buying 12 tires at once.
> 
> :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


Is it ripped on the side?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Is it ripped on the side?


The first one was, assumed to be a defect.

This one feels fine all the way around, no obvious punctures.

What’s odd is it’s the same hub.... dropping it off in the morning. 11 hr day today, long one tomorrow. Hopefully I can pick it up before they close.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> The first one was, assumed to be a defect.
> 
> This one feels fine all the way around, no obvious punctures.
> 
> What’s odd is it’s the same hub.... dropping it off in the morning. 11 hr day today, long one tomorrow. Hopefully I can pick it up before they close.


Why don't you fill it up and do a soap test? Might only need a plug.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango you know that your not allowed to just plug a tire... its gotta be plugged and patched from inside.. could be anything really even leaky valve stems.. on my personal mine been leaking for awhile gotta get to shop... thanks for reminding me I'm gonna do that after work tomorrow


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Why don't you fill it up and do a soap test? Might only need a plug.


They’d plug it for free.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Tango you know that your not allowed to just plug a tire... its gotta be plugged and patched from inside.. could be anything really even leaky valve stems.. on my personal mine been leaking for awhile gotta get to shop... thanks for reminding me I'm gonna do that after work tomorrow


I've put in so many plugs I trust it 100% I've had trail tires full of plugs aired down and aired up on weekend rockcrawls and drove back home, went to the states and went to paragon in a sea of rocks and drove another 5 years until I sold the truck.

My van has plugs too, my daily driver has plugs, my girlfriend's tire has plugs...


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tango you know that your not allowed to just plug a tire... its gotta be plugged and patched from inside.. could be anything really even leaky valve stems.. on my personal mine been leaking for awhile gotta get to shop... thanks for reminding me I'm gonna do that after work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I've put in so many plugs I trust it 100% I've had trail tires full of plugs aired down and aired up on weekend rockcrawls and drove back home, went to the states and went to paragon in a sea of rocks and drove another 5 years until I sold the truck.
> 
> My van has plugs too, my daily driver has plugs, my girlfriend's tire has plugs...
Click to expand...

I get it im just busting your chops.. if it's my vehicle I'd just plug it to, but if its shop then its suppose to be a 3 way patch it's called.. they grind affected area then plug it and then cement a patch on it

I'm just screwing around with ya since your "mr.official" lmfao... don't take it personally I like things done the right way too but somethings like a tire plug is no big deal... 

they just say that a tire plug can blow out on hwy and cause rapid deflation and possibly cause an accident..


----------



## OpenSights

Started a fire job yesterday. Started cutting out all the cast, delivery shows up so I went down to help unload tub and surround couple boxes of fittings, heater.... where’s the pipe? 

So we started going through everything. Missing a bunch of tees and wyes, stool flanges. 

Removed all the cast, discovered the cast going out the wall was cracked on top. At this point we decided to quit for the day... which was good because I had three main lines and a kitchen line. Got home at 7:30 instead of 11:30.

This morning we get there, roof vent, 2nd floor lav, cut and drill our holes, time to get the tub and.... they delivered tomorrow’s tub for a different job yesterday. 

We get the best deals from this supply house, but you have to watch them.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Started a fire job yesterday. Started cutting out all the cast, delivery shows up so I went down to help unload tub and surround couple boxes of fittings, heater.... where’s the pipe?
> 
> So we started going through everything. Missing a bunch of tees and wyes, stool flanges.
> 
> Removed all the cast, discovered the cast going out the wall was cracked on top. At this point we decided to quit for the day... which was good because I had three main lines and a kitchen line. Got home at 7:30 instead of 11:30.
> 
> This morning we get there, roof vent, 2nd floor lav, cut and drill our holes, time to get the tub and.... they delivered tomorrow’s tub for a different job yesterday.
> 
> We get the best deals from this supply house, but you have to watch them.


I went to the supply house yesterday for about 15 fittings It took the front desk guy 20 minutes to fill in my order. I went out back the guy asked me if I was picking up 6 heaters. Then he said are you picking up a sink? No No. I get my box of fittings and he got it wrong too...


----------



## Tango

Another fill in the gap with duct tape. I got to repipe this sink drain and then he tells me he's going to ask the delivery guy to install the diswasher. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Our supply house is really good compared to most. I am sure part of that is they exist because of us. We do get special treatment, often we will have their guy come to our shop to deliver stuff to a job site they didn't sell us. We don't get charged return fees which is a huge plus. It means we can order everything we might need and not come up short on fittings when working an hour or more away.


There are issues at times though. I use 14tpi blades on my "deep cut" bandsaw. "Deep cut" just means it takes 44-7/8" blades, the larger of the two standard sizes for portable bandsaws. Well the supply house switched from lenox consumables to milwaukee. The blade packs are the same price but you only get 3 instead of 5. And they SUCK donkey dildong. AND they only stock 18tpi locally now. AND AND they almost always send me the smaller blades in 18tpi even though I write the size and 14tpi. I swear someone at the hub branch is either illiterate or an ahole.


Well the local branch manager went the extra mile and special ordered me a 5 pack of lenox blades. Except he was really busy at the time, spaced, and ordered me 18tpi. At least they aren't the milwaukee blades, those things can barely handle steel pipe which is made to be cut, nevermind cast iron.






Then there was a couple weeks ago. I have the jones stephens flat washer kit. I wanted the beveled washer version. The flat kit I have has a part number sticker from our supply house so they must stock it and probably the beveled version too. I ordered the beveled version by writing "Jones stephens J40150 Bevelled washer assortment". Pretty clear right? Well I get my order the next day, friday, and it isn't in there. Ok, maybe they don't stock it or it has to be shipped separate. 



Friday morning sucked and I was in a terrible mood and did stop at the supply house. Lucky for them I didn't find what they had sent instead of the kit at the bottom of the box. A SINGLE 1/4S BEVELED WASHER all on its lonesome in a supply bag. I found it monday when I was in a better mood. I got so pissed. When I calmed down I laughed. I found a gator skin washer kit almost new on our shelves with both flat and beveled washers.









.


----------



## ECH

Judging by the way you are caressing that curb, I may have a theory.......


----------



## skoronesa

Does first third middle third apply for just joists or trees too?


----------



## OpenSights

ECH said:


> Judging by the way you are caressing that curb, I may have a theory.......


Both outside tires hit her curb. Nail. Free repair.


----------



## Debo22

Good spot for a gas can


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> Good spot for a gas can


Did that tank have flammable vapor sensor?

Good way to rot out a heat exchanger


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> Did that tank have flammable vapor sensor?
> 
> Good way to rot out a heat exchanger


No, water heater is 2001, before FVIR


----------



## ECH

Here is one, probably the worst I have seen to date. And somebody was proud enough to put their companies name on this mess. Even if their sticker was just for the disposal, I wouldn't want my name in the same cabinet as this garbage.

Again, I apologize for the orientation, I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## OpenSights

That’s a good one!


----------



## The Dane

ECH said:


> Here is one, probably the worst I have seen to date. And somebody was proud enough to put their companies name on this mess. Even if their sticker was just for the disposal, I wouldn't want my name in the same cabinet as this garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I apologize for the orientation, I haven't figured it out yet.


Was there not enough room for a disposal kit since you 90 down coming out of the disposal?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> Was there not enough room for a disposal kit since you 90 down coming out of the disposal?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


With that deep basket, I doubt it. I prefer a disposal kit too, but those deep buggers can be a pain. When I bid I include a new basket and explain why.


----------



## ECH

The Dane said:


> Was there not enough room for a disposal kit since you 90 down coming out of the disposal?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk





OpenSights said:


> With that deep basket, I doubt it. I prefer a disposal kit too, but those deep buggers can be a pain. When I bid I include a new basket and explain why.


Yup, if you look at the original picture, the previous guy had the same problem, so he decided to use that grey coupling and fly down into the tailpiece. And for some reason didn't use the disposal tap for the DW drain.

I got rid of the DW tailpiece, which allowed me to put the disposal inlet where I needed it after the turn down.

Looking back, changing the basket and using the disposal kit would flow better.

Chalk that one up to my inexperience.


----------



## Nazareth

Toilet and sink were not working right, went to pull the toilet and found this gem. Felt like drywall in my hands. Had to cable about 25ft before it cleared. He _swore_ he never put drywall or spackle down his toilet.

lain:


----------



## Nazareth

Customer's sewer was backed up in a pretty ghetto neighborhood. Looking for a cleanout outside, noticed a foul smell in her backyard. Popped a thing of plywood over, and found this. The customer said she noticed it months ago but thought it was _no big deal_


----------



## Nazareth

What a joint

Still can't get my pictures to post vertically rather than landscape. Oh well.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Nazareth said:


> Toilet and sink were not working right, went to pull the toilet and found this gem. Felt like drywall in my hands. Had to cable about 25ft before it cleared. He _swore_ he never put drywall or spackle down his toilet.
> 
> lain:


good ol sewer cheese.......good on crackers...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Look at the crimps, they are half crimped over the edges of the valves. The guy didn't want me to redo them on that visit.

Bonus pics of the same place.


----------



## OpenSights

Last week’s winner and today’s.


----------



## Tango

Rad.


.


----------



## Tango

*This is how it feels like on mondays...*


.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Yes, he's very proud. Before and after his repair.....


----------



## Nazareth

Putty trick.


----------



## Tango

Winner winner today. I was called to unclog the kitchen/laundry line and she wanted a hot water dishwasher connection. I said mam it's like putting your dishes in the toilet after running your dishwasher. I said who did this arts and crafts project? Hmm my husb... I mean his friend. 
Do you still want a water connection? 
No if it's dirty like you said.

I gave her a price to redo the hackery. 

However I got to redo another monstrosity beside the washing machine. It was within her budget. :biggrin:



.


----------



## OpenSights

I’m familiar with abs... but what is that?


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’m familiar with abs... but what is that?


What are you refering to in particular?


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> Putty trick.



That might not be putty, I have seen plenty of built up waste that looked real similar to putty.


I have also pulled a couple toilets set a very long time ago in putty. I even pulled one set in cement. I pulled it with a hand sledge.






.


----------



## Nazareth

skoronesa said:


> That might not be putty, I have seen plenty of built up waste that looked real similar to putty.
> 
> 
> I have also pulled a couple toilets set a very long time ago in putty. I even pulled one set in cement. I pulled it with a hand sledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I 110% assure you -- that is putty


----------



## Tango

My winner today.

Havac contractor reno 'd all his personal house and made an extension to it using all his contractor friends and many hackers. The new owner couldn't get a single receipt from him...All cash... Now they have so many issues with it. Buyers always go for the makeup...

So when they replaced the kitchen no way would they hire a plumber to cut the pipes. How about just kicking the copper pipes. What about this cool dishwasher drain to pex. WOW!

And oh no p-trap for the washing machine and the machine was too heavy to move without 2 guys and no way not to dent the wooden floor. I told her I wasn't going to be responsible to scratch the floor.


.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## OpenSights

What’s dumping into the wye? Dishwasher?


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> What’s dumping into the wye? Dishwasher?


Yes the infamous pex drain. Look at the pictures above how he connected the diswasher hose to the pex.

I din't get to fix many issues, they are spending on more pressing matters, roof leaked, attic insulation insufficient and ice built up in the attic. Electrical gremlins etc etc.

The house looks nice, real rich. Crap work and a lot of hack. Just another house. It doesn't surprise me anymore all the houses have been hacked. It's my paycheck though.


----------



## Tango

Win


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## OpenSights

:surprise::surprise::crying:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> My winner today.
> 
> Havac contractor reno 'd all his personal house and made an extension to it using all his contractor friends and many hackers. The new owner couldn't get a single receipt from him...All cash... Now they have so many issues with it. Buyers always go for the makeup...
> 
> So when they replaced the kitchen no way would they hire a plumber to cut the pipes. How about just kicking the copper pipes. What about this cool dishwasher drain to pex. WOW!
> 
> And oh no p-trap for the washing machine and the machine was too heavy to move without 2 guys and no way not to dent the wooden floor. I told her I wasn't going to be responsible to scratch the floor.
> 
> 
> .


I put in a dishwasher once and the factory hose was too short so I went to Home Depot and bought a dishwasher hose, used a small piece of 1/2” copper to couple them together to make it reach the drain connection. Pex actually is more durable than corrugated dishwasher hose and seems like a better option. What’s wrong with it code wise?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I put in a dishwasher once and the factory hose was too short so I went to Home Depot and bought a dishwasher hose, used a small piece of 1/2” copper to couple them together to make it reach the drain connection. Pex actually is more durable than corrugated dishwasher hose and seems like a better option. What’s wrong with it code wise?


That's what I said to the woman it looks off but I would need to check my code if it's approved or not. Since I'm pretty sure I won't be back there anytime soon and she won't pay to make it proper I'm not going to bother looking it up.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> *This is how it feels like on mondays...*
> 
> 
> .


Pretty much the same veiw i had today.


----------



## chonkie

I've used 3/4 pex and 3/4 pex coupling to extend a dishwasher drain before. Will do it again if needed. 1/2" fitting seems too restrictive, only reason I wouldn't use 1/2" pex.


----------



## Tango

Borrowed from another site.


----------



## Tango

My winner of today. Washing machine.... 

A little side story. Then the next door neighbor of my girlfriend asked me to check out her daughter's dishwasher that wasn't draining well. The hack tied in directly to the sewer too. She was disgusted but she was also shocked at the sticker price. I wasn't going to do it for hack prices. "She'll look into it"


----------



## MASTRPLUMB

Years ago I ran into a newly remodeled shower on second floor that had that same
problem a 90 with no P-Trap


----------



## OpenSights

Made it work with what was on the truck. Out of 1/2” copper and solder and flux and fittings and brains. Home Depot was about a mile away.

I think this is a testament to my creativity in getting the job done even without the proper material! Big pat on my back!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

canuck92 said:


> Pretty much the same veiw i had today.


 if I were there you would be trying to figure how to put the pvc glue fire out on both your boots....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:I aint kidding...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Borrowed from another site.



I assume you think that the brass propress fitting is meant for copper pipe and they realized it would fit schedule 40 steel of the next nominal size down. But I think you are wrong. Before there was megapress or propress there was seapress. It is monel bronze, brass, and stainless pipe and fittings meant for the maritime and chemicals industries for use with harsh solvents and saltwater. I would be willing to bet that the tube and stainless fittings are seapress fittings and tube which come in a variety of materials for any given size.


There's a new wrinkle for your brain 






.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> My winner of today. Washing machine....
> 
> A little side story. Then the next door neighbor of my girlfriend asked me to check out her daughter's dishwasher that wasn't draining well. The hack tied in directly to the sewer too. She was disgusted but she was also shocked at the sticker price. I wasn't going to do it for hack prices. "She'll look into it"


I’ve come across that a couple times lately, 2nd picture is two 1 1/2” standpipes with no trap.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I assume you think that the brass propress fitting is meant for copper pipe and they realized it would fit schedule 40 steel of the next nominal size down. But I think you are wrong. Before there was megapress or propress there was seapress. It is monel bronze, brass, and stainless pipe and fittings meant for the maritime and chemicals industries for use with harsh solvents and saltwater. I would be willing to bet that the tube and stainless fittings are seapress fittings and tube which come in a variety of materials for any given size.
> 
> 
> There's a new wrinkle for your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Look more closely the pipe runs through a step ladder, that's the winner part.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I’ve come across that a couple times lately, 2nd picture is two 1 1/2” standpipes with no trap.


For some reason I see that often.


----------



## Tango

Not sure if it was posted before...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Not sure if it was posted before...





well when you get your van fixed you can stop using your car....:biggrin:


----------



## ECH

skoronesa said:


> I assume you think that the brass propress fitting is meant for copper pipe and they realized it would fit schedule 40 steel of the next nominal size down. But I think you are wrong. Before there was megapress or propress there was seapress. It is monel bronze, brass, and stainless pipe and fittings meant for the maritime and chemicals industries for use with harsh solvents and saltwater. I would be willing to bet that the tube and stainless fittings are seapress fittings and tube which come in a variety of materials for any given size.
> 
> 
> There's a new wrinkle for your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or it could be the fact that the ladder is captured by the piping after the repair was finished..........:biggrin:

edit: tango beat me to it


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well when you get your van fixed you can stop using your car....:biggrin:


That's because I didn't get my staircat. Does that make any sense? Probably not.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> That's because I didn't get my staircat. Does that make any sense? Probably not.



either you breathed in too much pvc glue or opensights sent you a gallon of extra strength brew..:vs_laugh: with that statement..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> either you breathed in too much pvc glue or opensights sent you a gallon of extra strength brew..:vs_laugh: with that statement..


With all the drama storm I'm getting I need a brew. The stolen staircat, the ebay seller who didn't fully refund me for some milwaukee batteries and charger that came in broke, and the complaint case. I need some Irish cream without the sugar...


----------



## Tango

How about this one.

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> With all the drama storm I'm getting I need a brew. The stolen staircat, the ebay seller who didn't fully refund me for some milwaukee batteries and charger that came in broke, and the complaint case. I need some Irish cream without the sugar...



just remember..what doesnt kill you makes you stronger...welcome to the world of owning your own business...in time it gets better..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> How about this one.
> 
> .


thats freakin cool...


----------



## Debo22

Laundry sink and standpipe


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Laundry sink and standpipe


thats one of those new down flow double trap assemblies home depot sells to DIY people...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

No picture but I have two voluntary (no leak) water heater replacements on the schedule and both of them have the shut off valve screwed directly onto the nipple, and a flexible supply going from the wall to the valve.


I don't know who the F is doing this, but I want to slap them.


----------



## OpenSights

Alan said:


> No picture but I have two voluntary (no leak) water heater replacements on the schedule and both of them have the shut off valve screwed directly onto the nipple, and a flexible supply going from the wall to the valve.
> 
> 
> I don't know who the F is doing this, but I want to slap them.


Probably the company I started working for out there that, made me want nothing to do with plumbing....


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> No picture but I have two voluntary (no leak) water heater replacements on the schedule and both of them have the shut off valve screwed directly onto the nipple, and a flexible supply going from the wall to the valve.
> 
> 
> I don't know who the F is doing this, but I want to slap them.


We know, you never have pictures... It never happened. 

I'm just teasing. :wink:


----------



## Tango

Another familiar stand pipe for a washing machine... This time I got the okay to redo it...


----------



## Nazareth

You have no idea how much of a pain in the ass this was to snake


----------



## Nazareth

Heres a couple of other winners

Black "crack" going down wall and toilet is just an extension cord. The homeowner said every time she needs to take a deuce, she has to put her feet in the tub.

The door is an exterior door.


----------



## Nazareth

But here's the _real_ winner.


Doing a hose bibb on a huge farm property, couldn't find the water meter and the shut off inside was not working. Contacted the city for them to turn the water off so I could get the burst hose bibb replaced.

City guy came and turned the water off to the property, and because he had nothing better to do, he decided he would sit and wait for me to be done.

Eventually, I go out and give him the thumbs up, and say "Thanks!" He goes "Sure thing!" Hops in his truck, goes to flip around with a U-turn, and turns straight into another car.

_what a winner_ :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

I had this aweful job yesterday and got home at 6:30 pm. The improper trap for a free fiberglass china special standing tub was dripping on the tenant's bed below. When I fixed that the drain way above was also dripping. This time cut out the ceiling a little more, I had to cut it all out again. I had to ask the owner to hold the drain upstairs while I was unscrewing from below.

"What a piece of $hit tub this is" he exclaimed. I said yep the tub isn't anchored or glued to the floor and if you let the cat jump on it and if it moves it'll drip again. He was not happy to hear to do it my way it would take 4 hour to redo the tub properly. I repaired it and took 3 hours! No guarantee!

Is that a real gun just chillin' on the tenant's dresser!?:vs_whistle:



.


----------



## Tango

A whole new meaning to the term to have _"hemorrhoids"_...

_Or you could say, a chill up your spine?_


.


----------



## chonkie

How in the world did that get formed? Seems like something someone would have to deliberately try to make by slowly layering water. Dripping from a leak above the toilet maybe.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> How in the world did that get formed? Seems like something someone would have to deliberately try to make by slowly layering water.


Could be an icicle taken from outside and posed for a photo...


----------



## OpenSights

HO said he hired a plumber off of Craigslist.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> HO said he hired a plumber off of Craigslist.


Is this pex used with a pvc fitting and silcone to glue the joints??? That must of exploded and flooded the place! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> How in the world did that get formed? Seems like something someone would have to deliberately try to make by slowly layering water. Dripping from a leak above the toilet maybe.


Welcome to Mordor!

...well that's what constipation feels like anyway, a trip to mordor....


.


----------



## chonkie

That's the newest design in bidets. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Is this pex used with a pvc fitting and silcone to glue the joints??? That must of exploded and flooded the place! :vs_whistle:


Pex pipe, cpvc tee and some sort of epoxy. Hoes bib. I’m glad I pulled the rest of their garbage out of the wall. I’ll take a picture of it in a little bit. They even hooked it up to the hot side! Very patriotic though... red white and blue pex all over... some cold lines in red and some hot blue pex... asked if he wanted us to rip it all out and do it right. Maybe someday.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> That's the newest design in bidets. :vs_laugh:


_The booty licker!_ :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

For those who pee upright...


.


----------



## Debo22

I think I’ve posted these before, but since Tango seems to like odd fixtures lately here they are again.


----------



## Tango

Even this local store is a winner. Sadly it will be labeled like that across Canada. They couldn't copy the wording correctly from the socket label. :sad2:


.


----------



## Debo22

It’s not the Taj Mahal


----------



## Tango

Borrowed from another site.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Borrowed from another site.
> 
> 
> .


whats wrong with that? its an automatic trap cleaner, pushes all the sediment out when they do laundry...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

Good spot for a clean out


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I think I’ve posted these before, but since Tango seems to like odd fixtures lately here they are again.


...


----------



## Tango

This is what happens when a plumber does his own oil change! :biggrin:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This is what happens when a plumber does his own oil change! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> .





Judging by the color he doesn't do any oil changes.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This is what happens when a plumber does his own oil change! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> .



till some road debris rips that valve right off and then you get to see a plumber do an engine swap....BAD idea for the valve....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Judging by the color he doesn't do any oil changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


most likley a diesel, 1 hour after an oil change its black again..


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most likley a diesel, 1 hour after an oil change its black again..





I think you're correct, dual wheels in the back and leaf springs up front.








.


----------



## OpenSights

Dishwasher supply is up to code!:biggrin:


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Dishwasher supply is up to code!:biggrin:


It is to code, now if only the cold had an arrestor then it would be all gravy.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> It is to code, now if only the cold had an arrestor then it would be all gravy.


If it was supplying the ice maker, yes it would. But with no automatic on/off valve one isn’t required here.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> If it was supplying the ice maker, yes it would. But with no automatic on/off valve one isn’t required here.


I see, here arrestors are needed for every fixture hot/cold except the toilet and tub or shower(I'd have to look it up to make sure which one isn't required). There are exceptions and as I could install just one Type A to protect an entire bathroom instead of AA individually.


----------



## Venomthirst

Yea but the hot t is the wrong way... look at the stress on that supply line... 

also... braided supply lines for dish washers have been known to explode... do I use them yes but copper tubing is better....

Toilets can cause water hammer too fluidmaster sometimes cause the ol pipe knocking... Here only fast closing valves would have to have a hammer arrester so dish washer and washing machines

Maybe that's changed are you using Quebec code book or the national code book Tango?


----------



## 5onthefloor

OpenSights said:


> Dishwasher supply is up to code!


No one's gonna mention the ingenious strapping job?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

Learning how to solder today.







My favorite part is when he picks the whole thing up immediately after soldering the drop pipe for the tub spout. 

Bro, you gotta let that thing cool off a little before you start swinging it around.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

I hadn't made it to the end yet.

"Make sure you leave enough room around the cartridge to access the stops"

:vs_laugh:

That's what the plaster guard is for, ya nitwits.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Learning how to solder today.
> 
> Shower Valve Replacement with an American Standard Valve (Step-by-Step) - YouTube
> 
> 
> My favorite part is when he picks the whole thing up immediately after soldering the drop pipe for the tub spout.
> 
> Bro, you gotta let that thing cool off a little before you start swinging it around.
> 
> :vs_laugh:


He's a tile guy for crying out loud!


----------



## Tango

Wall sink, this one defies those tiny ikea sinks by a mile!


.


----------



## Tango

This one is from a Mcdonald in my city.


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Isn't that a kitchen faucet lol


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Isn't that a kitchen faucet lol


Lav faucet.


----------



## Venomthirst

I get that it's a in a lav sink but it looks like a kitchen tap being that high and all


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> I get that it's a in a lav sink but it looks like a kitchen tap being that high and all


I repeat It's a lav faucet. It's just shorter. they could of used a plate that usualy comes in the box instead on hole covers.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that it's a in a lav sink but it looks like a kitchen tap being that high and all
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat It's a lav faucet. It's just shorter. they could of used a plate that usualy comes in the box instead on hole covers.
Click to expand...

Lol.. okay okay Tango... I was just stating what was going through my brain.. yes I noticed the cover plate isn't there... 

Maybe they used it on a job previously or couldn't figure out what it was for.. next time I'm at the Tim hortons in the forbidden zone I'll take pics if thier setup for flush valves.. 

They kept ripping toilet off floor and I'm pretty sure they concreted it in lol


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I repeat It's a lav faucet. It's just shorter. they could of used a plate that usualy comes in the box instead on hole covers.





Lolz, didn't notice that before, I was wondering why you posted that pic.






.


----------



## Tango

For Debo22

.


----------



## Alan

Got a call from a guy that wants to retrim both of his bathrooms replace his toilets and his water heater. No big deal until I got to the guest bath. I took off the trim for the lower shoe of the tub waste and it dropped like 2" and the overflow plate did not move at all.

I go take off the overflow plate and the weirdest thing : It had like a sponge glued to the back of it, and it was completely soaked with water. Anyway I pull that thing and put my hands on the upper shoe to see if i can get movement in the lower shoe and it came right off the damn pipe. Bad news because the drain end of this tub is up against the back wall of the other tub and it's a slab house.

So I took a little time to try and work some magic and to my own surprise i was actually able to get the @$^@#$ thing glued through the overflow hole and put back onto the pipe. By that time I had screwed the lower shoe trim in to stabilize the overflow so i could get it glued. When I unscrewed the lower shoe trim to actually putty it, the lower shoe fitting fell off under the tub.

Last ditch effort to save the tub was to cut a hole in the pantry which is on the back wall of the tub in question and pray that there's some way I can reach from there. Lo and behold, the block out they made for both tub drains was about 2' x 4' and they never filled it back in(which means one corner of both tubs is floating in the air by about 2'. I had about a 12" hole between two studs and I was able to get it back together only because of the massive hole under the tub, but this is illustrating my frustration with this county. How do you not find that? Don't they require to fill and test the tub when they get top out inspection? If so, that would have probably blown apart and flooded the place.

I've received a call from someone wanting me to reinspect what the inspector looked at on a remodel because they believe he didn't even come to look at it.

These are newer homes and apparently the guy who built them all doesn't live in the states anymore. 

:vs_mad:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> For Debo22
> 
> .


That’s an expensive dehumidifier


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Got a call from a guy that wants to retrim both of his bathrooms replace his toilets and his water heater. No big deal until I got to the guest bath.


I know I'm a repeating myself but where are the pictures! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango

This is a WIN.

.


----------



## Tango

You go to clean your hands then use this super novelty to dry your hand with poopy laden air. Nitwit put the dirty brush on the fan.

Either that are they were designed as handle bars when you are drunk.

Guess where I took these pics. A the store called Winners!


----------



## Tango

Yep, hillbilly design co. were at it again.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Yep, hillbilly design co. were at it again.
> 
> 
> .


Very industrial design.... diy style....


----------



## Gargalaxy

...


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> ...



Looks like PVC with yellow abs glue? Can't see what the pipe below is. Is PVC allowed for the T/P since what they sell is flimsy plastic tube. And a little SB fitting in the background?


----------



## Gargalaxy

Tango said:


> Looks like PVC with yellow abs glue? Can't see what the pipe below is. Is PVC allowed for the T/P since what they sell is flimsy plastic tube. And a little SB fitting in the background?


It's CPVC glued with Flowguard Gold CPVC cement (glue) and the pipe below is copper


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Yep, hillbilly design co. were at it again.
> 
> 
> .





I can't stand that mirror but the idea for the faucet is pretty cool. I don't like the end of the spout which I assume is small to limit flow to pass inspection and I would use different/nicer/older valves but still I think it's a cool idea. Probably would have used galvanized hangers instead of the enamel ones too.








.


----------



## skoronesa

Gargalaxy said:


> It's CPVC glued with Flowguard Gold CPVC cement (glue) and the pipe below is copper



Where I am most if not all hot water heaters have copper for the first few feet so the t&p's are also almost always discharged in copper if for no other reason than when you get a late night service call you have some extra pipe handy!! :biggrin:



I have heard more than a couple stories of guys stealing pipe off the t&p lolz 






.


----------



## Gargalaxy

A friend of mine sent me this one right now.


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> A friend of mine sent me this one right now.


WTF? It's not a trap seal primer using gray water full of hair and gunk?


----------



## canuck92

Fixing Mr. Kijiji handyhacks work, shower pan was sinking through the floor 1 year old.
Second pic is the kitchen sink drain roughed in like a back vent. 
Cheap homeowners get to pay twice when they think there getting a kijiji deal.


----------



## hanzkunzel

*I'm just going to leave this here*

I just got to a call and saw this. It was too good not to put it on here. (Complaint of a bad smell coming from kitchen) hahahaha


----------



## Debo22

canuck92 said:


> Fixing Mr. Kijiji handyhacks work, shower pan was sinking through the floor 1 year old.
> Second pic is the kitchen sink drain roughed in like a back vent.
> Cheap homeowners get to pay twice when they think there getting a kijiji deal.


What is kijiji?


----------



## Debo22

You can’t make this stuff up!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

LOL..wheres it going? at least they strapped it to the wall..
after a second look it looks like they replaced a rotted under ground gas line with the flex...thats what the rusty union is from, the old pipe going into the ground just behind the flex..must be in some spanish country as for the warning in spanish...or california...


----------



## OpenSights

That is the supply from the gas company to the house? Wow!

Edit: zoomed in. House side of the meter. Going to a ng gas grill?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> What is kijiji?


Free ads, owned by ebay. Might be similar to craigslist? That's where you'll all sorts of stuff for sale and you'll find all the hacks, pirates offering services. That's where wranglers shop too.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..wheres it going? at least they strapped it to the wall..
> after a second look it looks like they replaced a rotted under ground gas line with the flex...thats what the rusty union is from, the old pipe going into the ground just behind the flex..must be in some spanish country as for the warning in spanish...or california...





Judging by the image I would say southwest but that sticker doesn't mean anything. They put spanish and sap sucker french on every label because we are next door to mexico and cananiduh. It really pisses me off that I have to press a button to select english at the atm, and we don't even have many hispanolas here.






.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> You can’t make this stuff up!



I hate flex pipe but if they used black iron to the wall and for the 90 at the wall, went straight up to the height of the top of the wall and then went to the left over the wall it wouldn't be so bad. But running it along the ground is just assinine. 









.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Judging by the image I would say southwest but that sticker doesn't mean anything. They put spanish and sap sucker french on every label because we are next door to mexico and cananiduh. It really pisses me off that I have to press a button to select english at the atm, and we don't even have many hispanolas here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


California for sure. I hated stucco siding!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Judging by the image I would say southwest but that sticker doesn't mean anything. They put spanish and sap sucker french on every label because we are next door to mexico and cananiduh. It really pisses me off that I have to press a button to select english at the atm, and we don't even have many hispanolas here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



any time I have to press a number to get english rather than have the non english people go out of the way, I request to speak with a supervisor or customer support to lodge a complaint and tell them I will do business elsewhere..screw them, if enough people do that they may get the message..you move to the USA, LEARN ENGLISH...


----------



## Standard Drain

Guy wanted me to snake this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

Standard Drain said:


> Guy wanted me to snake this...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Honestly, I would have accepted, easiest job ever. You don't even need to snake it. Just sweat a male adapter to the copper and use a supply line to hook it to the hot stop. Blow that clog right out of there!!








.


----------



## OpenSights

Home made blow bag... kinda...


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Judging by the image I would say southwest but that sticker doesn't mean anything. They put spanish and sap sucker french on every label because we are next door to mexico and cananiduh. It really pisses me off that I have to press a button to select english at the atm, and we don't even have many hispanolas here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Were are about to have Arabic or Angolan language as an official language pretty soon...


----------



## Tango

Standard Drain said:


> Guy wanted me to snake this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the winner of the month!


----------



## Standard Drain

Whats not in the picture is that this wraps around that little bump out all the way to the standing shower drain. Just like a condensate to a floor drain. !


----------



## Tango

A new twist to the classic plunger... plumbers in a far far away galaxy...


----------



## Tango

*The winner of 2019 is :*


.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Home made blow bag... kinda...





I have never actually used a blowbag. I just use fernco drain caps.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I have never actually used a blowbag. I just use fernco drain caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



hmm blow bag..just sounds like a kinky toy to me...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *The winner of 2019 is :*
> 
> 
> .



that could hurt if you sit in the wrong spot..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> A new twist to the classic plunger... plumbers in a far far away galaxy...



just take off the plunger part and you can sell those for a good buck on p0rn sites..


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> I have never actually used a blowbag. I just use fernco drain caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Homeowner used a blow bag on this kitchen drain and saw water coming up out of his foundation. That’s when he knew he had a problem and called me to bust up the floor and take out the failed cast iron.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Homeowner used a blow bag on this kitchen drain and saw water coming up out of his foundation. That’s when he knew he had a problem and called me to bust up the floor and take out the failed cast iron.


Back when I was plumbing in California I had a high water bill call. Toilets were good, no dripping faucets... I narrowed it down to a leak on the hot side in the kitchen. Homeowner thought she just had a heated floor.....


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Back when I was plumbing in California I had a high water bill call. Toilets were good, no dripping faucets... I narrowed it down to a leak on the hot side in the kitchen. Homeowner thought she just had a heated floor.....







I got a call to go to a house with bare copper water lines and heat lines run IN the slab, not under. Done sometime in the 50's. They knew it was a leak on the heat lines somewhere but it kept this spot in the living room floor nice and warm. They had tile and liked the warm spot so they left it that way for like 20 years.


Turned out to be a 1/2" copper cap that was never soldered, pushed off a good bit. I just cleaned it up and sweated it on. Easily the oldest "new" fitting I have ever used lolz.






.


----------



## Debo22

Kitchen sink stoppage, good thing power was nearby for the drain machine.


----------



## Debo22

Smallest sink award goes to...


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Kitchen sink stoppage, good thing power was nearby for the drain machine.


That is one thing I miss from out there! Outside kitchen wall clean outs!


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

This is from a kitchen line blockage I did yesterday. Homeowner tried taking care of it and broke the trap. That's pvc covered with what I believe to be epoxy putty...
I had a fun time scraping that stuff off to make the repair. Yes, that is a cleanout in the background they could've used instead.


----------



## OpenSights

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> This is from a kitchen line blockage I did yesterday. Homeowner tried taking care of it and broke the trap. That's pvc covered with what I believe to be epoxy putty...
> I had a fun time scraping that stuff off to make the repair. Yes, that is a cleanout in the background they could've used instead.


Gotta love stupidity!


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Smallest sink award goes to...


It's gotta compete with this one. A plate would barely fit. Washing a big pot yeah in there you know... (Previously posted).


----------



## Tango

How about these 2?


.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> How about these 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see an issue with the glass box in picture 2 but it's private property and so nothing wrong with it other than personal preference.

I must be blind because I see no problem with picture 1. It's just reusing the grey water to flush the toilet which in my opinion without seeing it in action sounds like a great idea for water conservation. I always wanted to see one of those in action.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> I see an issue with the glass box in picture 2 but it's private property and so nothing wrong with it other than personal preference.
> 
> I must be blind because I see no problem with picture 1. It's just reusing the grey water to flush the toilet which in my opinion without seeing it in action sounds like a great idea for water conservation. I always wanted to see one of those in action.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk





The glass box is cool.


The second one has crappy fittings and wonky angles on the supplies.










.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> The glass box is cool.
> 
> 
> The second one has crappy fittings and wonky angles on the supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahh my bad I did not at all think to look for that.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> The glass box is cool.
> 
> 
> The second one has crappy fittings and wonky angles on the supplies.
> 
> 
> .





The Dane said:


> I see an issue with the glass box in picture 2 but it's private property and so nothing wrong with it other than personal preference.
> 
> I must be blind because I see no problem with picture 1. It's just reusing the grey water to flush the toilet which in my opinion without seeing it in action sounds like a great idea for water conservation. I always wanted to see one of those in action.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk



I put these in the winner's thread because they are either poor installs or they are a WIN. I din't feel like posting them in another thread.


----------



## Standard Drain

I tried snaking without removing this stuff. I came out where they foamed over the bypass cleanout on the floor drain...then I have to take it all out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Lol! That’s a good one!


----------



## Tango

Win or winner??


.


----------



## OpenSights

Ran new drainage and water from first floor to second floor today.

Edit... And it was 90f and 103f with humidity! MCRDGA! Make Cool Rainy Days Great Again!


----------



## Tango

Look what I found, all yours for US $10.50/ea!!!!!

.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-Oil...hash=item3d8e3f565e:m:meocvHdZ-TRVGT3LjbgJKvg


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Look what I found, all yours for US $10.50/ea!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-Oil...hash=item3d8e3f565e:m:meocvHdZ-TRVGT3LjbgJKvg


Very cool, but looks like a POS with a pop up like that!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Very cool, but looks like a POS with a pop up like that!


I've installed last year a no name black shower faucet rough, I just touched it and it scratched and saw like copper underneath the finish. The guy cried out for 15 minutes on the bill. He was going to do the finish and I was so glad he never called back. the faucet was a piece of crap to install. The finish would never fit right unless I would of done it with my special knowledge on them basturds.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I've installed last year a no name black shower faucet rough, I just touched it and it scratched and saw like copper underneath the finish. The guy cried out for 15 minutes on the bill. He was going to do the finish and I was so glad he never called back. the faucet was a piece of crap to install. The finish would never fit right unless I would of done it with my special knowledge on them basturds.


Same on this pot filler I just installed, the black finish came off real easy. Sliding the escutcheon on it put a little scratch on it. I just used a black Sharpie to cover the scratch and rubbed it with my finger to blend it in.


----------



## Tango

We can stop this winner thread because this is the ultimate winner fail! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

The scooter...

.


----------



## Debo22

Tough to see but this water heater doesn’t have a vent


----------



## Debo22

Propress sediment trap


----------



## Tango

How about this ?

.


----------



## Tango

tHE URInaL...AnD tHe pOOp aSSasIN.


.


----------



## Tango

Not the slipknot (the band)...

.


----------



## Tango

Can you spare a square?








.


----------



## Tango

I doubt this switch is code compliant...as seen on ebay.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I doubt this switch is code compliant...as seen on ebay.
> 
> 
> .



lol, you never know it may have a ul approval somewhere...looks like they use a rotator switch just housed in a hose bib, unknown if being in an all metal housing if it still is ul approved..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill




----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Look what I found, all yours for US $10.50/ea!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-Oil...hash=item3d8e3f565e:m:meocvHdZ-TRVGT3LjbgJKvg







You've got that price wrong, it's 64.50$ for just the faucet.






.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You've got that price wrong, it's 64.50$ for just the faucet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok I see, I didn't click the options. Oh well.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Just changed this pipe out today in a rental property. The line backed up 5 times in the last year and I snaked it 3 of those times. I told him there was an issue the first time I went but they were waiting for the tenant to move out since it was under the living room slab.
They were lucky I got there when I did because the tenant hadn't paid the water bill so the county shut off the water. Someone left 2 faucets in the on position and the county guy turned the water on without bothering to check why the meter was running. I got there as he was leaving. The line was clogged again... That would have been a bad flood if I'd stopped for breakfast as I had planned.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Ok I see, I didn't click the options. Oh well.



You say oh well but it's a big deal to me, I wanted a dragon faucet!! :biggrin:






.


----------



## Tango

Camo toilet and the other well the architect who designed the plans is obviously not very smart.

The plumber fulfilled his contract though!


----------



## Tango

Ahem ahem... He doesn't realize usualy a man hole cover that isn't a grate is usually for sewer purposes.



.


----------



## Tango

You have ricers with neon under their cars then you have the next gen plumber apprentices installing these...

.


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> You have ricers with neon under their cars then you have the next gen plumber apprentices installing these...
> 
> .


He said 'ricers'.................... :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Ahem ahem... He doesn't realize usualy a man hole cover that isn't a grate is usually for sewer purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hopefully it’s storm, but still!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Camo toilet and the other well the architect who designed the plans is obviously not very smart.
> 
> The plumber fulfilled his contract though!





If the other guys get scared when I take a piss what do I care?












.


----------



## Tango

Click the link, this leak is going to be hard to find...

https://kuvaton.com/browse/59899/wtf056.gif


.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

When Marvel's Bullseye retires and becomes a drywaller... Hit the pipe right on center.


----------



## OpenSights

11 main lines tomorrow. Good time to go through the machine, rebuild the auto feed, grease everything..... and that one retaining clip decides to go AWAL somewhere into the lawn! Oh well. Guess I’m going Canadian tomorrow!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> 11 main lines tomorrow. Good time to go through the machine, rebuild the auto feed, grease everything..... and that one retaining clip decides to go AWAL somewhere into the lawn! Oh well. Guess I’m going Canadian tomorrow!


Send some jobs my way, I'd like to buy a used C5 corvette next year. I'd like a Hurican lamborgini but it ain't going to happen so I'll settle for a C5.

Even if the GF already gave me hell and makes another tantrum I'm getting one.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> 11 main lines tomorrow. Good time to go through the machine, rebuild the auto feed, grease everything..... and that one retaining clip decides to go AWAL somewhere into the lawn! Oh well. Guess I’m going Canadian tomorrow!


However I made a good week, the best one yet, 11 jobs because everyone is on vacation!! Hopefully this week it'l will be profitable because it'll be the second week of vacations. The previous month I had almost nothing it was ridiculous.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> However I made a good week, the best one yet, 11 jobs because everyone is on vacation!! Hopefully this week it'l will be profitable because it'll be the second week of vacations. The previous month I had almost nothing it was ridiculous.


Don’t get me wrong, this is my annual prevent for one of my best customers. They give me a guy to haul the machine and clean up. They pay immediately thus a good discount. Every house is within a quarter mile.


----------



## Tango

This guy always has awesome ideas... Cheap cosplay.


.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> 11 main lines tomorrow. Good time to go through the machine, rebuild the auto feed, grease everything..... and that one retaining clip decides to go AWAL somewhere into the lawn! Oh well. Guess I’m going Canadian tomorrow!


How do I rebuild the auto feed? I have a dead wheel on my 300.


----------



## Debo22

HVAC supply house toilet, reverse osmosis drain piped into toilet tank.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> How do I rebuild the auto feed? I have a dead wheel on my 300.


Pretty simple really. Since you’ve never done it before, take pictures. I have a backup that I need to rebuild so I’ll take step by step pictures. It’s the older style, but similar enough. I’ll get to by the end of the week. And if you need any help you can call me. I could even walk you through it on FaceTime....

These Are the bearings you want to order. https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-1620-2...=362346820209e0c410acd6c34f6797133988bb16a615


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> How do I rebuild the auto feed? I have a dead wheel on my 300.


You can always take out the bearing and bring it to a bearing store and they'll match it up with the numbers stamped on it. Anyway around here that's the way to do it.


----------



## Venomthirst

Typical cleanout


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> Typical cleanout


Took me a minute! Good one!


----------



## Tango

Some more pics from my daily encounters...


.


----------



## Tango

Another from this afternoon.


.


----------



## Tango

Hmm, steel wool to prevent mice??? Then first time I see bent copper as stub outs. Still winner looking to me though. I know some plumber benders in the club will disagree with me.


.


----------



## Tango

Last week. 2 beautiful p-traps... the second one is called an elongated trap. I was supposed to replace the exterior bid for a non frost up top in the spaghetti, I told him a full day's charge to just get to it. I did some magic instead with old school solution.


.


----------



## Tango

How about abandoned live pipes ? You never know when you'll need them! The woman didn't care about getting sick...She didn't want to pay to make it right. Whatever.:vs_unimpressed:

.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> How about abandoned live pipes ? You never know when you'll need them! The woman didn't care about getting sick...She didn't want to pay to make it right. Whatever.:vs_unimpressed:
> 
> .



You mean getting sick if they leak and make mold? Or because they are stagnant water? If she's on town water the chlorine should take care of that. 



At most I would cut and put real caps on them unless where they tee off is readily accessible. I wouldn't go breaking sheetrock to cap the tee.









.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You mean getting sick if they leak and make mold? Or because they are stagnant water? If she's on town water the chlorine should take care of that.
> 
> 
> 
> At most I would cut and put real caps on them unless where they tee off is readily accessible. I wouldn't go breaking sheetrock to cap the tee.
> 
> 
> .


It's against code to leave dead lines.... Bacteria. I don't bother with some people, they don't care even if you tell them. It's all about the lowest amount. Her problem if it drips and I'm not capping them either because it becomes my responsibility and I ain't doing it for free.

I wrote on the order they needed to be done properly but she declined.


----------



## Logtec

I might have posted this before..


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> I might have posted this before..


Nessie the loch ness plumber!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Logtec said:


> I might have posted this before..


the tittie trap.....


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the tittie trap.....



Lolz, with only one nipple!






.


----------



## Debo22

Surprised it leaked


----------



## Debo22

Countertop guy did the plumbing install


----------



## 89plumbum

Debo22 said:


> Countertop guy did the plumbing install


And probably charged more than a licensed plumber!


----------



## OpenSights

Exploding stool....

https://www.freep.com/story/news/20...qTMViOZ3aRMwBKBlsCl9F7Hx1rekWR-LU2Zdu8LhZV7Ng


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Last week. 2 beautiful p-traps... the second one is called an elongated trap. I was supposed to replace the exterior bid for a non frost up top in the spaghetti, I told him a full day's charge to just get to it. I did some magic instead with old school solution.
> 
> 
> .





Was your magic resurfacing the existing seat and replacing the washer?








.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Exploding stool....
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/20...qTMViOZ3aRMwBKBlsCl9F7Hx1rekWR-LU2Zdu8LhZV7Ng





One of our guys was blowing down a commercial bathroom, pressed the lever on the sloan valve and the air sent a slug of water through blowing apart the base of the bowl sending a softball sized piece into the side of his calf muscle, 1/8" deep laceration ~4" long, CUT THROUGH HIS WORK PANTS.








.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Was your magic resurfacing the existing seat and replacing the washer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope. I cut up his vinyl siding so not to melt it and took out the old valve. Unfortunately behind that was fibreboard siding. I used a little heat and as far as I could and was able to swap it. I put silicone in the hole and put the vinyl back on then It started to smoke. Even though I have a fire extinguisher in the bottom of the box I rushed to open the water ripped of the siding and shoved the sprayer full blast all over outside and inside the hole and under the old siding.

One of those days you know.


----------



## Tango

Tile and grout winner!


.


----------



## CaptainBob

Tango said:


> Nope. I cut up his vinyl siding so not to melt it and took out the old valve. Unfortunately behind that was fibreboard siding. I used a little heat and as far as I could and was able to swap it. I put silicone in the hole and put the vinyl back on then It started to smoke. Even though I have a fire extinguisher in the bottom of the box I rushed to open the water ripped of the siding and shoved the sprayer full blast all over outside and inside the hole and under the old siding.
> 
> One of those days you know.



Back when I was an apprentice my old boss burned a house down starting the fiberboard smoldering. We left the job and later that evening he got a call the house was on fire. Got to be careful with that stuff.


----------



## Tango

CaptainBob said:


> Back when I was an apprentice my old boss burned a house down starting the fiberboard smoldering. We left the job and later that evening he got a call the house was on fire. Got to be careful with that stuff.


As an apprentice I learned that real good. I was by myself and other trades and they had put green acoustic fiber board all around this small wooden commercial building. That thing started to smolder like coal and I saw it creep further and further away out of reach and there wasn't any water as it was completely being rebuilt. It scared the hell out of me.


----------



## canuck92

Not suprised this failed inspection


----------



## Tango

Taking a dump while cooking dinner at the stove....

.


----------



## Tango

The shower....


.


----------



## Debo22

Kustom side mirror


----------



## Gargalaxy

...









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## dhal22

Deep seal trap..........


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> ...





Are those stops 5/8" OD compression by 1/2" IP? Or is the fixture side 1/2" OD compression?








.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Are those stops 5/8" OD compression by 1/2" IP? Or is the fixture side 1/2" OD compression?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, 5/8” OD compression by 1/2” IP.


----------



## Tango

Glass houses.... I mean glass sink...


.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Glass houses.... I mean glass sink...
> 
> 
> .


That’s what the plumber did after the homeowner stole their work order


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> That’s what the plumber did after the homeowner stole their work order


I'll use the putty trick and water ram it as as far as it'll go.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> That’s what the plumber did after the homeowner stole their work order


That has to be the funniest thing I’ve ever read here!


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> That’s what the plumber did after the homeowner stole their work order


Maybe I should start carrying spark plug fragments in my pockets.


----------



## Debo22

Brass fitting in an ABS clean out. Of course it blew out the plastic.


----------



## Tango

From the "They stole my work order". In order to fix a completely broken off pipe the ultimate trick is teflon tape. Also with those fancy new washing machines 1 1/2" pipe with vent 90's will do the trick. Crazy people who buy the most deluxe machines that literally have songs but screw over the plumber.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Yes, 5/8” OD compression by 1/2” IP.





I've never seen that. Damn near all of the stops I have ever seen anywhere are 3/8" compression except for a few 1/2" compression ones. Never seen 1/2" IP on the fixture side.


So you use 1/2" IP by 1/2" IP supply lines I assume. What do you do if the homeowner wants chromed copper hard supply lines? Change the stops? Seems like a pain.








.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> I've never seen that. Damn near all of the stops I have ever seen anywhere are 3/8" compression except for a few 1/2" compression ones. Never seen 1/2" IP on the fixture side.
> 
> 
> So you use 1/2" IP by 1/2" IP supply lines I assume. What do you do if the homeowner wants chromed copper hard supply lines? Change the stops? Seems like a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn’t install them. The house was re-piped a couple years ago by a repipe only company. 

When I started plumbing in the early 90’s that’s all we used was the 1/2” IP outlet stops. Now that everything is low flow all we use is 3/8 outlet. I haven’t seen chrome ridged supply lines in years. I can probably dig out my lockridge tool if I ever need to do them again.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I didn’t install them. The house was re-piped a couple years ago by a repipe only company.
> 
> When I started plumbing in the early 90’s that’s all we used was the 1/2” IP outlet stops. Now that everything is low flow all we use is 3/8 outlet. I haven’t seen chrome ridged supply lines in years. I can probably dig out my lockridge tool if I ever need to do them again.





I prefer the braided flex supplies because they pretty much won't fail AND toilet rocking is no issue with a flex line. That said if it's a solid floor in a nice bathroom and the line is visible I do chrome. Prolly like once a month.


What pisses me off is some ahole around here was installing one piece toilets in the 80's with 1/2" compression stops directly under the ball cock shank. You ever try to replace a 3" long 1/2" OD chrome supply line? There isn't even enough space to use a flex because the inserts in the end of the flex line are an inch long. This means you have to drain the tank and remove the fill valve to change the flex line.


Even if you change the stop to 3/8" you still end up with a 3" long straight supply line because you can't rotate the stop into any better position. This means the only other option to better position the stop without opening the wall is using fittings and nipples to move the location of the stop. This is why I have a bag of 3/8" chrome IP stuff and a bag of 1/2" too.


I did a one piece a week ago and said fock it, there was just enough room to coil the only 1/2" compression braided flex line I had behind the toilet. It was a 20" long one :biggrin:








.


----------



## skoronesa

I would have taken a pic but the old ladies were standing behind me the whole time. OT call, clogged toilet, only one in house. The floor was collapsed under the back of it and it was held up by the 3" copper pipe and flange. The toilet was leaned back with the top of the tank against the wall. It's bed rock only a foot below the floor so not a big issue if the joists rot out lolz. I made an explicit note on the service ticket, told them about it, and got a signature.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I prefer the braided flex supplies because they pretty much won't fail AND toilet rocking is no issue with a flex line. That said if it's a solid floor in a nice bathroom and the line is visible I do chrome. Prolly like once a month.
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is some ahole around here was installing one piece toilets in the 80's with 1/2" compression stops directly under the ball cock shank. You ever try to replace a 3" long 1/2" OD chrome supply line? There isn't even enough space to use a flex because the inserts in the end of the flex line are an inch long. This means you have to drain the tank and remove the fill valve to change the flex line.
> 
> 
> Even if you change the stop to 3/8" you still end up with a 3" long straight supply line because you can't rotate the stop into any better position. This means the only other option to better position the stop without opening the wall is using fittings and nipples to move the location of the stop. This is why I have a bag of 3/8" chrome IP stuff and a bag of 1/2" too.
> 
> 
> I did a one piece a week ago and said fock it, there was just enough room to coil the only 1/2" compression braided flex line I had behind the toilet. It was a 20" long one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL...when I had that I would connect the supply to the bowl, then set the bowl and water supply at the same time...a big PITA...
funny how the roughing for the valve always seemed to line up with the bowl..
do you remember the kohler rough in book? I had that when we were doing alot of bathrooms with fancy crap in them..


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I would have taken a pic but the old ladies were standing behind me the whole time. OT call, clogged toilet, only one in house. The floor was collapsed under the back of it and it was held up by the 3" copper pipe and flange. The toilet was leaned back with the top of the tank against the wall. It's bed rock only a foot below the floor so not a big issue if the joists rot out lolz. I made an explicit note on the service ticket, told them about it, and got a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Come on we love pictures! Some people ask me why I take pics and I simply say I have to save them for documentation. Some think I've had issues from past customers and they know it's for evidence. 

Some ask me if I'll be posting them on the internet. :biggrin::biggrin:

I try to wait while they go somewhere else. Some people really get on my nerves when they are 6" away and for the whole hour!


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL...when I had that I would connect the supply to the bowl, then set the bowl and water supply at the same time...a big PITA...
> funny how the roughing for the valve always seemed to line up with the bowl..
> do you remember the kohler rough in book? I had that when we were doing alot of bathrooms with fancy crap in them..



Yeah, we still have the rough in books. We are a kohler dealer.








.


----------



## Tango

What the F!!


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> What the F!!
> 
> 
> .


hey you gota make room for the new food to go in...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey you gota make room for the new food to go in...


The new pushes out the old....


----------



## Debo22

I was at a house in the upstairs master bathroom today changing out a Mixet cartridge. I pulled the handle and trim and set it on the drop cloth. After I was done I start looking for the handle for reassembly. I couldn’t find it anywhere, I thought maybe I kicked it behind the toilet, tossed it in my tool bag, set it on the shower enclosure, or soap dish. After 15 minutes of thinking I lost my mind. It dawned on me, maybe the miniature schnauzer puppy took it. I found the handle in the backyard. He was a cool little pup so I couldn’t be mad at him.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I was at a house in the upstairs master bathroom today changing out a Mixet cartridge. I pulled the handle and trim and set it on the drop cloth. After I was done I start looking for the handle for reassembly. I couldn’t find it anywhere, I thought maybe I kicked it behind the toilet, tossed it in my tool bag, set it on the shower enclosure, or soap dish. After 15 minutes of thinking I lost my mind. It dawned on me, maybe the miniature schnauzer puppy took it. I found the handle in the backyard. He was a cool little pup so I couldn’t be mad at him.


A home owner told me last week his cat stole contractor's stuff even lunches. Once I saw his cat I knew why... A bengal cat. You can see in the picture, the cat on the right, he's waiting for an opening...


.


----------



## Gargalaxy

...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Gargalaxy said:


> ...



LMFAO....who removed the sinks for tiling? they should have taken the brackets off....cant blame the tile guy...


----------



## skoronesa

Gargalaxy said:


> ...





At least those sink brackets are an easy fix. Actually, probably way easier than if he took them off. Now he doesn't have to measure or drill tile. That plumber was one fart smucker.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> At least those sink brackets are an easy fix. Actually, probably way easier than if he took them off. Now he doesn't have to measure or drill tile. That plumber was one fart smucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



that reminds me of a semi funny story....many moons ago I did work for a contractor putting in a handicapped bathroom, I didnt rough it and dont remember how I got roped into the finish, but he had a big handicapped sink...in a box in the bathroom, oh and another box, the cradle that was suppose to be in the wall at the rough to hold the sink up on the wall....
then he was saying he will just get standard bracket to hold the sink on the wall, and like nooooo it aint gona work, long story short the wall was opened and re tiled..


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> ...





Scary indeed....lolz


----------



## Tango

@Debo22 That's what you call straight pipe! No muffler. :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Two big jobs today...



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Two big jobs today...
> 
> 
> 
> .



you gota brush up on your work there.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you gota brush up on your work there.....:vs_laugh:


We'll send the diy to this page so they can do it exactly like this masterpiece!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> We'll send the diy to this page so they can do it exactly like this masterpiece!



but thats a power jet assisted drain pipe...when the DW drains it will power clean the pipes...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but thats a power jet assisted drain pipe...when the DW drains it will power clean the pipes...:vs_laugh:


Direct port injection.!


----------



## Tango

Anyway here was the second job I had to do yesterday. Full story in the soaps...


.


----------



## Tango

Yesterday, the woman started to argue at the bill, she has the stop watch syndrome. I had one job and since there was time on the clock for my 1 hour minimum they piled up a few more things to do. But then at last she was afraid to be billed more than one hour to fix the P-trap shown below. She had to ask the husband. I told her it would go over with an extra 15 minute bill... When I was done she cried out at the bill for the extra 15 minutes. The husband thought better of it shut up and paid. I hate those cheap bas-turds who give the go ahead and expect some type of free or I don't know what.

Anyway, they've been using my famous putty trick. And how about direct sewer gas in your laundry room? Hmmm fresh scent of poopsie.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yesterday, the woman started to argue at the bill, she has the stop watch syndrome. I had one job and since there was time on the clock for my 1 hour minimum they piled up a few more things to do. But then at last she was afraid to be billed more than one hour to fix the P-trap shown below. She had to ask the husband. I told her it would go over with an extra 15 minute bill... When I was done she cried out at the bill for the extra 15 minutes. The husband thought better of it shut up and paid. I hate those cheap bas-turds who give the go ahead and expect some type of free or I don't know what.
> 
> Anyway, they've been using my famous putty trick. And how about direct sewer gas in your laundry room? Hmmm fresh scent of poopsie.
> 
> 
> .



thats the problem with billing by the hour, by the job solves many of the issues you have, give them 1 price for 1 job and anything they add on is additional cost...most people will watch the clock to make sure you gave them an hour for an hour billed..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats the problem with billing by the hour, by the job solves many of the issues you have, give them 1 price for 1 job and anything they add on is additional cost...most people will watch the clock to make sure you gave them an hour for an hour billed..


I'll post a mini story in the soaps after this and like always there's no freaking way to flat rate these types of jobs, including the broken stack story 2 days ago. I'd be shooting my self in the foot every 5 minutes because I have to open up wall deeper and deeper. I'd be changing my quote every 5 minutes and since it's flat rate they won't want to pay the add ons to the bill for the hackery and broken stuff that's hidden in the walls because when you have a flat rate contract they will argue you are conning them into more money.

Then are you going to a wrangler's house for a 50$ service call and say to them to do the job it will be 700$. They'll tell you the job was 50$. I've been in that situations too many times. They'll tell you to leave because you lied about the price and you'll have to call the police to get your 50$ service call. Now you've spent 30 minutes driving there and you've spent 30 minutes inspecting the job to give a price and another hour for the police to show up and another 30 minutes of arguments? One whole afternoon wasted and a whole lot of aggravation.

If it was easy stuff sure, but I still can't see it on service calls.


----------



## Tango

Here's another from this morning.


.


----------



## Tango

Mam, you don't have a real vent for your kitchen and you have direct sewer gas. I hope you don't store pots and pans in here. Well yes I do and flour in the other cupboard....That's why it smells so bad!

She didn't want it fixed....:vs_OMG::vs_OMG: Then after a while she let me take care of it until I can really do it to code.

Amazing!


.


----------



## hanzkunzel

*Going to be fixing this soon*

I guess it's one giant P Trap ish.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Mam, you don't have a real vent for your kitchen and you have direct sewer gas. I hope you don't store pots and pans in here. Well yes I do and flour in the other cupboard....That's why it smells so bad!
> 
> She didn't want it fixed....:vs_OMG::vs_OMG: Then after a while she let me take care of it until I can really do it to code.
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> 
> .



people are cheap and if it works they dont want to spend to make it right..
there is a big difference between " it works" and " its right".....that needs to be explained and even then most people ignore it till it gets so bad they cant deal with the smell or worse..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hanzkunzel said:


> I guess it's one giant P Trap ish.





the home depot special..just add another piece to the puzzle..


----------



## Tango

hanzkunzel said:


> I guess it's one giant P Trap ish.


Just to let you know you had a spam url in your post with those pics. I removed it.


----------



## OpenSights

Went to run a couple kitchen for a couple of customers last week. The first one I happened to look down at my 100’s drum. Looked a little wonky, went to the next one, got it open and started pushing the cable back into the drum. Something was really wrong, the inner and outer drum were rubbing on each other. 

This is what 30 years of acid cleaners does to a drum....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Went to run a couple kitchen for a couple of customers last week. The first one I happened to look down at my 100’s drum. Looked a little wonky, went to the next one, got it open and started pushing the cable back into the drum. Something was really wrong, the inner and outer drum were rubbing on each other.
> 
> This is what 30 years of acid cleaners does to a drum....


It deserves it's own thread! But yeah I must say you never saw the drum was starting to rot? Not only acids but moisture from cold and thaw of our climate. It's one of the reason I prefer Ridgid's plastic drum for this very reason.

Are you going to patch it?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> It deserves it's own thread! But yeah I must say you never saw the drum was starting to rot? Not only acids but moisture from cold and thaw of our climate. It's one of the reason I prefer Ridgid's plastic drum for this very reason.
> 
> Are you going to patch it?


Outer drum is going into the scrap pile. I’ll save the inner drum, any salvageable parts. I have at least 2 more drums other than the one I put on for today’s jobs.


----------



## Tango

This 1/2 test cap ruptured after an unknown number of years and ruining a portion of the basement floor. diy test cap???? The homeowner was getting on my nerves, he was price shopping but I got the job because I could show up. However he was complaining about the amount of time I was predicting. The main valve wasn't holding either, damn it! A plumber had told him to have it wapped out but he was cheap. Then the wife was asking a bunch of question and she didn't understand. I wouldn't guarantee the repair either, the pipe was all corroded just like the other job. 

Don't call me for a repipe because it was obvious a cheap guy in a very well off house house.. Looks like pulling all the floor isn't enough. 

Bonus!! Check the pics closely is that a p.o.rn tape hidden in the ceiling joists??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> This 1/2 test cap ruptured after an unknown number of years and ruining a portion of the basement floor. diy test cap???? The homeowner was getting on my nerves, he was price shopping but I got the job because I could show up. However he was complaining about the amount of time I was predicting. The main valve wasn't holding either, damn it! A plumber had told him to have it wapped out but he was cheap. Then the wife was asking a bunch of question and she didn't understand. I wouldn't guarantee the repair either, the pipe was all corroded just like the other job.
> 
> Don't call me for a repipe because it was obvious a cheap guy in a very well off house house.. Looks like pulling all the floor isn't enough.
> 
> Bonus!! Check the pics closely is that a p.o.rn tape hidden in the ceiling joists??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


What’s the pink wire?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> What’s the pink wire?


Either 220 volts or 120V 10awg or something like that. I think they used a piece to hold the ducts as a hanger or something.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Either 220 volts or 120V 10awg or something like that. I think they used a piece to hold the ducts as a hanger or something.


Thanks, ours is white 14 gauge, yellow 12, orange 10, black 8. Never seen pink. It throws me off like your yellow ABS glue


----------



## chonkie

Ok, so tell me you at least looked at the tape and remember the name of the video. I still have a vhs p0rn tape from my younger years that I found in an alley dumpster in our old neighborhood. It was Red Serrano if anyone want to look it up, pretty good from what I remember.

Are those ceiling panels easily removable to be able to have somewhat easy access to that tape? Kinda looks like they would be. Makes me wonder if it belongs to the current HO or previous. Wonder what really is on it. Did you point it out to the HO? If possible, get in contact with the HO and ask for the tape, if successful then send it to me, I still have a vcr that still works. I bet Red Serrano is still stuck in it right now. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Thanks, ours is white 14 gauge, yellow 12, orange 10, black 8. Never seen pink. It throws me off like your yellow ABS glue


Oh, it's red, the flashlight made it look pink. Our wires are white for 14 or red for 12(not 100% sure). Maybe some yellow but I'm not sure


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Yes, how can you leave us hanging like that and not tell us what was on the tape? Maybe it's the one where the plumber shows up and the woman's husband is at work!


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Yes, how can you leave us hanging like that and not tell us what was on the tape? Maybe it's the one where the plumber shows up and the woman's husband is at work!


The best I can do is give you his phone number so he can share the tape.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Man, you didn't even look at the title! That's just pathetic, lol!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This 1/2 test cap ruptured after an unknown number of years and ruining a portion of the basement floor. diy test cap???? The homeowner was getting on my nerves, he was price shopping but I got the job because I could show up. However he was complaining about the amount of time I was predicting. The main valve wasn't holding either, damn it! A plumber had told him to have it wapped out but he was cheap. Then the wife was asking a bunch of question and she didn't understand. I wouldn't guarantee the repair either, the pipe was all corroded just like the other job.
> 
> Don't call me for a repipe because it was obvious a cheap guy in a very well off house house.. Looks like pulling all the floor isn't enough.
> 
> Bonus!! Check the pics closely is that a p.o.rn tape hidden in the ceiling joists??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


 you should have handed the **** tape to customer in front of his wife and said you found it in the ceiling.......:vs_laugh:
then watch the fireworks show...


as for the cap, I have seen many copper caps with cracks or defects from the way they are made, even spaces like that at the end, solder usually fills the hole, but wont last as long as the copper and you get a leak, I wont use any that are questionable and they go in the mongo pile..


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Yeah, but what if the tape belongs to the teenage son? Poor kid..

There is an urban legend about a veterinarian who did surgery on a chronically vomiting dog to find a pair of lace panties. He hands them to the clients when they come to pick up the dog, and the wife looks at them and says that they aren't hers. Oops!


----------



## OpenSights

goeswiththeflow said:


> Yeah, but what if the tape belongs to the teenage son? Poor kid..
> 
> There is an urban legend about a veterinarian who did surgery on a chronically vomiting dog to find a pair of lace panties. He hands them to the clients when they come to pick up the dog, and the wife looks at them and says that they aren't hers. Oops!


Very likely to be true. A buddy of mine had a couple of pits, and when he got married the male dog got really sick. Turned out he eat her panties.


----------



## chonkie

goeswiththeflow said:


> Yeah, but what if the tape belongs to the teenage son? Poor kid..


I'm betting that a teenager wouldn't know what a VHS tape is without googling it, or what to do with one if they did see one. And if there is a teenager out there in this day and age that is watching VHS p0rn or using VHS for other reasons, I would be extremely surprised.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Fine, you got me there. I'm dating myself.


----------



## Debo22

Condensing tankless water heater with dryer vent to B oval vent.


----------



## dhal22

Debo22 said:


> Condensing tankless water heater with dryer vent to B oval vent.


Good plumbing isn't cheap and cheap plumbing certainly isn't good. Proof is here.


----------



## Tango

Last week, half a tube of silicone didn't stop the leak! 

Hey he used the putty trick here too! It sure is famous! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

Why is it taking so long??? Well sir your new fancy boutique toilet is going to sit on the water pipe and I have to repipe it and drill the tile. And oh he had painted all the copper pipes in black to match the new faucet.


.


----------



## Tango

I talked with a retired service plumber yesterday who works at HD he told me he's had 3 customers bring in house plans for an estimate. I laughed my face off. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

I'm about to bring a stool and watch the show for an afternoon.


----------



## skoronesa

chonkie said:


> I'm betting that a teenager wouldn't know what a VHS tape is without googling it, or what to do with one if they did see one. And if there is a teenager out there in this day and age that is watching VHS p0rn or using VHS for other reasons, I would be extremely surprised.



Well I have I got news for you about these people called "Hipsters".......lolz:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:






.


----------



## Tango

No it's not a fake painted floor.


.


----------



## Tango

Pipe kinking 101....I mean pipe bending 101.



.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Tango said:


> No it's not a fake painted floor.
> 
> 
> .


That is cool.

I think I've worked in that building.


----------



## Tango

Looks like an apprentice doing side jobs in the evening!

*The fanagle
*

.


----------



## Tango

Did I ever tell you about a company I worked for who didn't want to buy screws because he was a cheap bastUrd? One time a foreman told me to use the screws I could find on the floor to hang pipes. I said sure sure. :wink::wink: Then a while later he came up to me and said where the hell have you been this past hour? Well I did the whole street of new houses, (like 20 of them) looking for screws but you must of said the same thing to another guy because I only found 4!

There went one hour paying my wage instead of buying screws because they were too cheap. This is probably the plumber after me who didn't find any! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## skoronesa

Most of our install guys just grab screws from the gc/carpenter on the jobsite.


I stock 1-1/4" through 3-1/2" t25 deck screws on my van for most purposes. 4 sizes of tapcons. Several sizes of sheet metal screws. And the list goes on.... One wall of my van is half filled with peanut butter jars of screws. I have a bucket half full of jars with other types of anchors and a durham drawer unit with a bunch of hardware too. You name the fastener and I prolly have it.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> No it's not a fake painted floor.
> 
> 
> .



was that a job you worked on?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> was that a job you worked on?


It's my neighbor's apartment....

The room with the standing toilet was taken from kuvaton...


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Pretty simple really. Since you’ve never done it before, take pictures. I have a backup that I need to rebuild so I’ll take step by step pictures. It’s the older style, but similar enough. I’ll get to by the end of the week. And if you need any help you can call me. I could even walk you through it on FaceTime....
> 
> These Are the bearings you want to order. https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-1620-2...=362346820209e0c410acd6c34f6797133988bb16a615


I finally got around to ordering and received the bearings to rebuild my Spartan auto feeds. Did you get a chance to rebuild yours and take pictures? If not I can probably figure it out or call you if I need help. Thank you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> It's my neighbor's apartment....
> 
> The room with the standing toilet was taken from kuvaton...


why are all the floors knocked out? whats holding the floor with the toilet up?..lol thats a heII of a spot to take a dump..


----------



## Debo22

I’ve seen a lot worse, but these are always fun to see


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I finally got around to ordering and received the bearings to rebuild my Spartan auto feeds. Did you get a chance to rebuild yours and take pictures? If not I can probably figure it out or call you if I need help. Thank you.


I have a main line tomorrow morning at 9:30. Should be home by 11 at the latest. I can definitely walk you through it! When I get home I’ll take a few pics and post them here or text... get a tub of bearing grease from the auto parts store.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I finally got around to ordering and received the bearings to rebuild my Spartan auto feeds. Did you get a chance to rebuild yours and take pictures? If not I can probably figure it out or call you if I need help. Thank you.


East coast time, so 3hrs ahead of you. Wish I knew how to make a YouTube video...


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I finally got around to ordering and received the bearings to rebuild my Spartan auto feeds. Did you get a chance to rebuild yours and take pictures? If not I can probably figure it out or call you if I need help. Thank you.





I don't know what those cost you or how long they took to get but they should have a code on them you can use to order them as a generic bearing from a normal supplier instead of just spartan. Assuming they aren't a non industry standard size. I doubt they are special. You could also measure them with some calipers.



Generics could be cheaper/faster but will still perform just as well because roller bearings are one of those things that if they aren't a super common size they don't bother trying to save by making some super crappy.








.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> I don't know what those cost you or how long they took to get but they should have a code on them you can use to order them as a generic bearing from a normal supplier instead of just spartan. Assuming they aren't a non industry standard size. I doubt they are special. You could also measure them with some calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> Generics could be cheaper/faster but will still perform just as well because roller bearings are one of those things that if they aren't a super common size they don't bother trying to save by making some super crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 @OpenSights set me up with the link for bearings on eBay, 10 of them for $16. They seem pretty solid


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I don't know what those cost you or how long they took to get but they should have a code on them you can use to order them as a generic bearing from a normal supplier instead of just spartan. Assuming they aren't a non industry standard size. I doubt they are special. You could also measure them with some calipers.
> 
> 
> 
> Generics could be cheaper/faster but will still perform just as well because roller bearings are one of those things that if they aren't a super common size they don't bother trying to save by making some super crappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very common size. The best ones for use with your machine have a mechanical seal.... these are often advertised as skateboard bearings. My last set of bearings lasted a little over two years... but I am rough on my machines. I know the breaking point and come close to it often.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I have a main line tomorrow morning at 9:30. Should be home by 11 at the latest. I can definitely walk you through it! When I get home I’ll take a few pics and post them here or text... get a tub of bearing grease from the auto parts store.


I swapped out the bearings, it was pretty straight forward once I started tinkering on it. The auto feed is good and fixed. The old ones were pretty beat down.


----------



## Fatpat

I had a funny one today, a newer customer of mine calls me for a leak on an older natural gas 30 gallon water heater at a rental property.

Once onsite it was obvious that the water heater was long past repair and needed to be swapped out. I gave him a reasonable bid over the phone to change the heater today and he seemed to be cool with it, but wanted to check with the wife first.

He calls me back and says his mother in law (who has a ton of rental properties) Has a “guy” who will replace the water heater today for much less(about $150 over materials). I tell him “best of luck” and planned on blocking his number.

Two Hours later he calls and tells me the “guy”
Flakes and wants me to replace the water heater for our early agreed price. We complete the installation and I call to collect. Once the money is in my account I ask what happened to the “guy”.

The customer says the “guy”called back and say now he can’t make it for a week. My thought is that he’s a Home Depot hack and once he ran the numbers on his bid, he knew it’s wasn’t worth it.

*****n Hacks


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I swapped out the bearings, it was pretty straight forward once I started tinkering on it. The auto feed is good and fixed. The old ones were pretty beat down.


I had a boss once that was so cheap I had zero bearings for six months! Actually made me more proficient. If you can figure out how to rebuild a toilet, you can figure out an auto feed.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## Tango

There's a French expression "Don't climb the curtains"...


.


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> There's a French expression "Don't climb the curtains"...
> 
> 
> .



What's the French expression for, "Please don't wipe your a$$ with the curtains."?


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> What's the French expression for, "Please don't wipe your a$$ with the curtains."?


We say that when someone gets upset and crazy"don't climb the curtains" Imagine a cat who climbs in a curtain how much trouble it makes. Based on that you'll get the idea.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> There's a French expression "Don't climb the curtains"...
> 
> 
> .


is that your new cat toy?


----------



## Tango

Super clean, so clean that the centrifugal force leaves the brush nice and clean. Now all you have to do is wipe your walls from the little brown specs that stick to it!


.


----------



## Tango

This morning's winner. I unclogged the line like 2 months ago and now he's unhappy it clogged again.

No $hit Sherlock! I'll be fixing this stuff next week except the vent.

Vent 90's, a super tee and no vent. The hacker used the putty trick for a copper slip joint! :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## powellmatthew76

I've found my thread!!!!!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> I've found my thread!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


All 135 pages of it! I feel you'll be putting a lot of "like" on mine!:biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

A customer asked me how long I think his repair would last, I said I have no idea. As a plumbing contractor I’d have to replace the tub and I’ve never tried anything like that. He patched a hole with fiberglass and surfboard resin.

No Taj Majal at these apartments.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> A customer asked me how long I think his repair would last, I said I have no idea. As a plumbing contractor I’d have to replace the tub and I’ve never tried anything like that. He patched a hole with fiberglass and surfboard resin.
> 
> No Taj Majal at these apartments.


This is epic gold! a black nipple and elbow for the tub spout! Take a look at the paint job above the overflow!!! Then the mismatch tile and the drain patch! He'd be a prime candidate for the show "Extreme cheapskates"


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> This is epic gold! a black nipple and elbow for the tub spout! Take a look at the paint job above the overflow!!! Then the mismatch tile and the drain patch! He'd be a prime candidate for the show "Extreme cheapskates"


No Taj Mahal mama!!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> A customer asked me how long I think his repair would last, I said I have no idea. As a plumbing contractor I’d have to replace the tub and I’ve never tried anything like that. He patched a hole with fiberglass and surfboard resin.
> 
> No Taj Majal at these apartments.



looks like a $hithole of a place to start with, his fix fits right in with the rest of the place...


----------



## powellmatthew76

For tango!









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> For tango!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





$500.00 in fittings later..........:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This is epic gold! a black nipple and elbow for the tub spout!





There have been a couple instances where the people were dead broke and lucky to afford the hour minimum and the house was ready to fall down so instead of charge them for a couple brass fittings I used some black iron ones. Obviously not for a tub spout lolz.


Quite frankly all galv fittings turn to plain steel on the inside real quick, at least with our water. If the place is a dump or the rest of the line should really be replaced anyway I will use black iron.








.


----------



## skoronesa

skoronesa said:


> If the place is a dump or the rest of the line should really be replaced anyway I will use black iron.





Keep in mind that between sweat, press, pex, and the fact I don't do heating work the chances of me needing a threaded nipple or fitting AND having said piece in black iron is extremely rare. Usually when I do this it's using my black 1/2" or 3/8" rough nipples to replace rotted galv stub outs for supply stops. 


I honestly don't know why I bother keeping black iron anything except floor flanges on the van. I mean, rough nipples and caps/plugs sure but why I have tees, 90s, nipples, and the occasional 45 is beyond me. Well, actually, it's probably because I am too lazy to go through and get rid of them :biggrin:








.


----------



## Tango

Looks like they put a kitchen sink strainer instead of a shower drain and modified it to fit a 1 1/2" pipe.

Then how do you drain an AC and furnace condensate? Check below this is the winner's way.


.


----------



## OpenSights

I didn’t take any pictures, but I had a video inspection for a home inspector today. Actually one who actually knows what he’s doing.

I saw two red flags right away. The floor drain had a 3” clean out cemented in the floor and the 1 1/2 pvc laundry tub dumped into the top of a 4x1 1/2 bushing. The kind of pvc bushing with the ribs. There was standing water between the ribs.

Popped the clean out, yep, holding. Still charged for it.


----------



## Tango

How about this deeeeep trap? 

This is funky 70's green porcelain.

And last instead of a cleanout for the mainline, how about a floor drain BWV that completely rotted out? At least it's in the garage.


.


----------



## Gargalaxy

No comments .....


----------



## OpenSights

Gargalaxy said:


> No comments .....


Ok, I’ll bite. The overflow was never hooked up.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Ok, I’ll bite. The overflow was never hooked up.


Check the lounge, there's a picture missing here.


----------



## Gargalaxy

OpenSights said:


> Ok, I’ll bite. The overflow was never hooked up.


Apparently never was but hard to tell, to many hacks in this bathroom.


----------



## Tango

Winner or not I'll put this one here...


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Winner or not I'll put this one here...
> 
> 
> .



thats one of those kit shower enclosure kits..you just glue all the pieces together...:vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie

I think it's funnier that there is a tub spout in the shower. And what are the two things with escutcheons above the shower head to the left and right?


----------



## Tango

Oh I have a bunch of winners, I took all these pictures myself.

This weekend diy copper roof rack!

Then first job this morning, the proper way to bend a toilet speedway. All you need are some channel locks and a few kinks where you need them most.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This weekend diy copper roof rack!





I thought about making a back door ladder for my camo van from copper.








.


----------



## Alan

So this private water system that i've been looking at installing meters on called me Saturday because a leak that I found on one of the 2" stub up lines had apparently gotten worse. I had to tell her I was really sorry that my wife was out of town for work and I was stuck with no backup and 3 kids that need to be delivered to activities all over town and I just didn't have time for emergecies.

They opted to wait and called me again yesterday morning. When I talked to her, I told her if it wasn't a terrible leak I'd like to wait until Tuesday and see if I can have a pack joint fitting on hand in case their main valves don't work 100%. That was fine with them and I told her I'd be by later to make sure that I have any other fittings that I needed on hand. 

I got out of the truck and I hear the unmistakable sound of a creek. When I walk over the edge of the road I can see down below that they are both standing there looking at this thing that had completely blown apart. I asked her how long ago it happened and she said not even 10 minutes. They had just turned the main valve off.

What timing.

I found on the riser upstream of the shutoff valves that they had used one of those PVC slip unions with the compression gaskets and the two nuts. It looked like it had just given way over time pushing the tee above it upwards enough to cause a small crack to develop and what appeared to be a ****ty glue joint to begin with finally gave way. I was lucky enough to be able to let the water out at a couple of houses below me and made the repair with glue joint fittings.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> So this private water system that i've been looking at installing meters on called me Saturday because a leak that I found on one of the 2" stub up lines had apparently gotten worse. I had to tell her I was really sorry that my wife was out of town for work and I was stuck with no backup and 3 kids that need to be delivered to activities all over town and I just didn't have time for emergecies.
> 
> They opted to wait and called me again yesterday morning. When I talked to her, I told her if it wasn't a terrible leak I'd like to wait until Tuesday and see if I can have a pack joint fitting on hand in case their main valves don't work 100%. That was fine with them and I told her I'd be by later to make sure that I have any other fittings that I needed on hand.
> 
> I got out of the truck and I hear the unmistakable sound of a creek. When I walk over the edge of the road I can see down below that they are both standing there looking at this thing that had completely blown apart. I asked her how long ago it happened and she said not even 10 minutes. They had just turned the main valve off.
> 
> What timing.
> 
> I found on the riser upstream of the shutoff valves that they had used one of those PVC slip unions with the compression gaskets and the two nuts. It looked like it had just given way over time pushing the tee above it upwards enough to cause a small crack to develop and what appeared to be a ****ty glue joint to begin with finally gave way. I was lucky enough to be able to let the water out at a couple of houses below me and made the repair with glue joint fittings.





pictures or it didnt happen...


----------



## powellmatthew76

Straps holding up pex lol









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this private water system that i've been looking at installing meters on called me Saturday because a leak that I found on one of the 2" stub up lines had apparently gotten worse. I had to tell her I was really sorry that my wife was out of town for work and I was stuck with no backup and 3 kids that need to be delivered to activities all over town and I just didn't have time for emergecies.
> 
> They opted to wait and called me again yesterday morning. When I talked to her, I told her if it wasn't a terrible leak I'd like to wait until Tuesday and see if I can have a pack joint fitting on hand in case their main valves don't work 100%. That was fine with them and I told her I'd be by later to make sure that I have any other fittings that I needed on hand.
> 
> I got out of the truck and I hear the unmistakable sound of a creek. When I walk over the edge of the road I can see down below that they are both standing there looking at this thing that had completely blown apart. I asked her how long ago it happened and she said not even 10 minutes. They had just turned the main valve off.
> 
> What timing.
> 
> I found on the riser upstream of the shutoff valves that they had used one of those PVC slip unions with the compression gaskets and the two nuts. It looked like it had just given way over time pushing the tee above it upwards enough to cause a small crack to develop and what appeared to be a ****ty glue joint to begin with finally gave way. I was lucky enough to be able to let the water out at a couple of houses below me and made the repair with glue joint fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures or it didnt happen...
Click to expand...

I think by now everyone knows how terrible I am at taking pictures. I'm usually in urgency mode trying to get things back together as quickly as possible that I forget.

Here's one that I took the first time I went to look at the meters.


----------



## Alan

Also full circle back to the other topic about networking. While I was fixing this leak I met a local contractor who lives in the development, a local architect who lives in the development, and the field foreman for the water district in one of the other small towns in the area.

Winning.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I think by now everyone knows how terrible I am at taking pictures. I'm usually in urgency mode trying to get things back together as quickly as possible that I forget.
> 
> Here's one that I took the first time I went to look at the meters.


When you get sued you'll remember to take pics, before, during and after.


----------



## Tango

Double post just because I know some don't visit the soap thread....

1&2) carpet bathroom, don't pee standing up and like Macplumb says aha moment when the toilet overflows and stain the carpet with Mr. Brown.

3&4) The whole shower pan is taped!!!!

5) DIY putting new tile and wrecking the glaze of the tile(see tub spout brown spot)

I love my job :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Quality craftmanship here.......









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> Quality craftmanship here.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



What's the purpose of that jail pit?


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> What's the purpose of that jail pit?


Attorney said it was a storm drain for his parking lot?? Had his "guys" do it.


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Aav


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Aav





no no..its a home for rodents with entrance holes supplied....


----------



## powellmatthew76

Lady asked if I could fix her broken septic tank......









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

Epic!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

remember...anything can be fixed with enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## powellmatthew76

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> remember...anything can be fixed with enough $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Jesus you sound like the owner lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> Jesus you sound like the owner lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





No, he sounds like a real service plumber. Sometimes a customer really likes a fixture, it's your job to save it if you can.








.


----------



## OpenSights

Could install a fountain! Awesome upsell!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Jesus you sound like the owner lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





well I am the owner of my company, and I like to make $$$$$, so if a customer wants something fixed or saved and wants to spend the $$$ then why not....plus you have to make $$$ to pay for what you want....
Im guessing your an employee for a company??? you like a pay check?? well the money needs to come from some place to pay your salary...unless working for free is your thing..:wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Lady asked if I could fix her broken septic tank......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



im thinking its alot more than the tank....looks like a whole new septic system....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tango

....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> ....


that would make one hell of a glory hole...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan

I went to one of the local casinos today to investigate the source of a bad odor that has apparently been an issue for years. They said the smell was only occasional but nobody could pin down a definite time of day or activity that caused it to be worse.

They sent their maintenance crew under the building 8 times searching for the source of the smell.

What I found : (here are your pictures Tango)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12_CqEh8MyBOB14D_CycyRIKpf7AfRStP

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12vTwpBuM1Lt2P5eh2dkWy8lSeQ7fXyjU

https://drive.google.com/open?id=12sXMBARX1Xm6cTc1y7xEKMB0JecC_bB8

This is underneath the kitchen area and there aren't any drain pipes into the area that is damaged, so I'm guessing failed flooring in the kitchen and years of spilling and disgusting mop water being pushed around on the floor led to this issue.

I can imagine when we get a nice hot day the place smells delicious. 

:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

I told them to call some kind of builder to come give them a proper evaluation of the safety of that floor system. It's kind of hard to see in the pictures but one of the OSB webbing on the floor joist was buckling, the plywood was sagging between the joists and delaminating. Inside the kitchen, there's an area where someone has screwed down a large piece of diamond plate. My money says that's where it started and maintenance crews band-aided it rather than try to figure out the problem. Now we have a 14' x 8' completely saturated subfloor with damaged floor joists to boot. 

Good job fellas. Full commercial kitchen remodel coming soon. . . .


----------



## Tango

Who the hell does a commercial kitchen built on wood flooring? Surely not to code.

And yes finally some pictures! :smile:


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Who the hell does a commercial kitchen built on wood flooring? Surely not to code.:


I can't really speak to whether or not it's allowed. It makes sense that it wouldn't be, but this is a native casino, and they are on tribal land so they can do whatever they want without worrying about the government getting involved.

The health department may be a different story though since they are serving food.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Manager said toliet keeps running...... I can't even make this **** up









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

:vs_whistle:


powellmatthew76 said:


> Manager said toliet keeps running...... I can't even make this **** up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Damn, what war zone is that from?


----------



## powellmatthew76

chonkie said:


> :vs_whistle:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, what war zone is that from?


A family dollar in Charlotte. They said a fire started in the bathroom??

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

powellmatthew76 said:


> A family dollar in Charlotte. They said a fire started in the bathroom??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


They have fire damage in the bathroom, and they're most worried about the toilet running. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Seriously???


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Seriously???
> 
> 
> .


thats pretty $hitty..................:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats pretty $hitty..................:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Last christmas some kids received the dog poop toy where you put the poop pellet in the dog's mouth and crank it until it pops out of the butt. No one thought it disturbing except me. That whole freaking family is cuckoo. :bangin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Last christmas some kids received the dog poop toy where you put the poop pellet in the dog's mouth and crank it until it pops out of the butt. No one thought it disturbing except me. That whole freaking family is cuckoo. :bangin:





LOL..thats great..poop pellet fights..shooting them at each other..


----------



## powellmatthew76

powellmatthew76 said:


> A family dollar in Charlotte. They said a fire started in the bathroom??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


They said someone started a small fire??

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Can you unclog my bathtub?

Sure, then after seeing this, I'm not putting my snake in there, a snake catching on an electrician fish tape?... I'll use another method and that's all she wrote.


.


----------



## CaptainBob

*New use for a snow saucer sled*

Seen this today


----------



## OpenSights

Monday morning. Bottom is a gas line. Just got the pic from the LL.


----------



## Logtec

OpenSights said:


> Aav



Hahahaha this is awesome! I’ve seen this a few times, something’s in a basement.


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> powellmatthew76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus you sound like the owner lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he sounds like a real service plumber. Sometimes a customer really likes a fixture, it's your job to save it if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## chonkie

CaptainBob said:


> Seen this today
> View attachment 114412
> 
> 
> View attachment 114414


Am I seeing what I think i'm seeing, is that there to stop the leaking shark bite coupling from spraying the joists?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

CaptainBob said:


> Seen this today
> View attachment 114412
> 
> 
> View attachment 114414



fire shield..NOT
water shield...maybe...so when solder joints let loose the ceiling wont get wet....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Monday morning. Bottom is a gas line. Just got the pic from the LL.



a few coats of flex seal and your good togo...


----------



## skoronesa

For tommy


----------



## Debo22

Bring it up bring it down


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Bring it up bring it down



That's totally a pot filler neck lolz.










.


----------



## Tango

Check out the silicone bead around the toilet. Sheesh!


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Check out the silicone bead around the toilet. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> .



well you know its a guys bathroom for sure..lmao
he wont run out of TP anytime soon...:vs_laugh:


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> Check out the silicone bead around the toilet. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks like plaster lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

Quality job!









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## Tango

This morning's complaint, there's a sewer smell in the bathroom.... Then I found out it wasn't glued.... Then I found more surprises in the walls and the kitchen sink. Did I mention it was a flip? All mascara and lipstick, all the fooking time.

Thank you hacks, I made money today and I'll be back to fix the rest another time.


.


----------



## Tango

holy....


.


----------



## Tango

Today's episode.... How about this angled butchery, don't want the joints to leak , no worries put a lot of glue because its inexpensive. A shower drain only needs putty, you don't need to tighten the nut what so ever.

The old couple didn't want it done correctly so he got to sign a waiver all this $hit is on him and he pays all fees when the new home owner sees this mess and goes to court.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Today's episode.... How about this angled butchery, don't want the joints to leak , no worries put a lot of glue because its inexpensive. A shower drain only needs putty, you don't need to tighten the nut what so ever.
> 
> The old couple didn't want it done correctly so he got to sign a waiver all this $hit is on him and he pays all fees when the new home owner sees this mess and goes to court.
> 
> 
> .





Just so we are clear, technically the only thing against code would be the fact that he didn't 22 back over and make the p-trap level correct?


















.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Just so we are clear, technically the only thing against code would be the fact that he didn't 22 back over and make the p-trap level correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That weird yellow Canadian glue just makes it look a lot worse than it is.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Just so we are clear, technically the only thing against code would be the fact that he didn't 22 back over and make the p-trap level correct?




You mean a 45 and I didn't check it more than a second but the trap arm may of been wrong too. I didn't investigate, the customer was selling the house and he kept nagging about costs, He looked like he was panicking and kept going to sit in the kitchen every few minutes. He's giving the new home owner a 1000$ off the purchase price to have the main valve swapped and the shower drain done right.


----------



## Tango

Quite RAD...


.


----------



## canuck92

Every apartment in this building has k.s drains like this. Re-build one by one as i get eel calls....


----------



## Tango

This afternoon..... AND Why is my ikea sink always clogged? She didn't want to pay to have it done right which is great for me I'll be back over and over to clear that sink up! :brows::thumbup1::thumbup1:


.


----------



## Tango

I forgot this one, this guy took the putty trick one step further with JB Weld. I can't wait for a DIY to post on the forum. :devil3::devil3:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Quite RAD...
> 
> 
> .


thats freakin wild..aint noone gona steal them, at least not without a pickup truck and some big guys to lift them...


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> This afternoon..... AND Why is my ikea sink always clogged? She didn't want to pay to have it done right which is great for me I'll be back over and over to clear that sink up! :brows:1:1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the pleasure of installing one of those exact ikea drains on an ikea vanity. Worst ever. Oh yeah and look at how the top tee looking part goes over to a 90° strainer shoe. See how it is 2 different parts? It's not even round but oval and and those 2 parts are sliding adjustable with an O-ring inside and feels very loose. This one looks like there are plenty of room. The vanity I did had maybe a 4" channel built in to the drawers so drain had to be spot on and no room for water in that area so water had to be behind the drawers and stop was all the way up against the wall and drawers still came to almost hit the stop. Nightmare and I advise everyone here slow or not to always run away from such a job.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> I had the pleasure of installing one of those exact ikea drains on an ikea vanity. Worst ever. Oh yeah and look at how the top tee looking part goes over to a 90° strainer shoe. See how it is 2 different parts? It's not even round but oval and and those 2 parts are sliding adjustable with an O-ring inside and feels very loose. This one looks like there are plenty of room. The vanity I did had maybe a 4" channel built in to the drawers so drain had to be spot on and no room for water in that area so water had to be behind the drawers and stop was all the way up against the wall and drawers still came to almost hit the stop. Nightmare and I advise everyone here slow or not to always run away from such a job.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I've done several, It is tough, I had the displeasure of a double vanity with fooking drawers. I had to lirerally hack the darn pipes because the homeowner punched the drain holes before I got there, their kit doesn't have enough pipe. Then It was a nightmare to run pex in there too. Waiver time!


.


----------



## canuck92

Tango, can you not just toss the paper thin ikea drain in the garbage an use abs or a chrome offset p.o ?


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> Tango, can you not just toss the paper thin ikea drain in the garbage an use abs or a chrome offset p.o ?


Nope, the drawers are in the way and most times the pipes in the wall have to be relocated. Most people call someone else because they think its a 30$ job. They buy a 99$ vanity so the plumber should be half that right? Parts they think it grows on trees and they are free.

No one is going to pay me to try and find really tight bend chrome and pay 350$ just for that.


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> Tango, can you not just toss the paper thin ikea drain in the garbage an use abs or a chrome offset p.o ?


If you look they have proprietary overflow it won't fit on anything else, it won't be long before they phase them out, the province put up a page to file complaints on illegal fittings. Ikea, HD, Rona, Canadian tire are going to be fined up the wazzoo by the government.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

What I'm working on now. Customer at this restaurant said water keeps coming out from behind the wall but it's not constantly flowing. It gets worse when the men's bathroom is used. 

Poured some dye and noticed it when the urinal was done. 

As you can see the copper is just a little bit corroded, haha. Customer said he poured draino down the urinal on a regular basis to keep it clean.


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> What I'm working on now. Customer at this restaurant said water keeps coming out from behind the wall but it's not constantly flowing. It gets worse when the men's bathroom is used.
> 
> Poured some dye and noticed it when the urinal was done.
> 
> As you can see the copper is just a little bit corroded, haha. Customer said he poured draino down the urinal on a regular basis to keep it clean.


Not as epic as yours but here is my copper repair last week. The winner in this job I already posted earlier...


.


----------



## Tango

yes/no


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> yes/no
> 
> 
> .


I’m assuming that’s in the women’s room? Or the establishment causes diarrhea?


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’m assuming that’s in the women’s room? Or the establishment causes diarrhea?


I've seen this a few times when I was working at a big box store. Every once in a while you'd get someone exclaiming that very picture of exploding $hit all over the walls in the men's stall. Yep a splatter bomb, I could never figure it out WTF!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I've seen this a few times when I was working at a big box store. Every once in a while you'd get someone exclaiming that very picture of exploding $hit all over the walls in the men's stall. Yep a splatter bomb, I could never figure it out WTF!


When I was in Okinawa I had to use the restroom at a park after scuba diving. There was no toilet... just a hole in the floor. Kinda like a primitive out house. You have to squat to poop. Most uncomfortable poop I’ve ever taken other than being backed up from eating nothing but MREs for a week straight.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I've seen this a few times when I was working at a big box store. Every once in a while you'd get someone exclaiming that very picture of exploding $hit all over the walls in the men's stall. Yep a splatter bomb, I could never figure it out WTF![/quot


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> When I was in Okinawa I had to use the restroom at a park after scuba diving. There was no toilet... just a hole in the floor. Kinda like a primitive out house. You have to squat to poop. Most uncomfortable poop I’ve ever taken other than being backed up from eating nothing but MREs for a week straight.





LOL..hell Ive crapped in more cardboard boxes on new construction sights than I care to remember, but still better than those disgusting porta potties..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..hell Ive crapped in more cardboard boxes on new construction sights than I care to remember, but still better than those disgusting porta potties..:vs_laugh:


Damn porta potties in the summer are $hit saunas, you have to take a crap with the door open, Hello everyone! :vs_wave:

Another thing I don't miss! But alas I've traded that for crazy customers.


----------



## Debo22

A turbo torch pop up assembly?


----------



## OpenSights

And yes, the dryer is venting into the chimney....


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> A turbo torch pop up assembly?


This is Epic....Epic Fail! :vs_OMG:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> This is Epic....Epic Fail! :vs_OMG:


I once found a pop up where someone used a marble to seal off where the rod goes. Actually worked and didn’t leak!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> And yes, the dryer is venting into the chimney....





thats an advanced pre heat for the chimney on cold days to get the draft going....


----------



## Gargalaxy

This is what 200 bucks get you....









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> This is what 200 bucks get you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Tell me what's wrong in the picture, I'm not familiar with garden stuff. I'd say not good to use pvc in the sun as it becomes brittle and also going underground.

Over here it's polyethylene pipe for lawn sprinklers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> When I was in Okinawa I had to use the restroom at a park after scuba diving. There was no toilet... just a hole in the floor. Kinda like a primitive out house. You have to squat to poop. Most uncomfortable poop I’ve ever taken other than being backed up from eating nothing but MREs for a week straight.





you musta went back for a visit...
https://www.foxnews.com/world/sailors-okinawa-drunken-disturbance-japan-police
*US sailors on Okinawa charged with causing drunken disturbance by Japan police*


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you musta went back for a visit...
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/sailors-okinawa-drunken-disturbance-japan-police
> *US sailors on Okinawa charged with causing drunken disturbance by Japan police*


Lol! For one, I was in the Men’s department of the Navy, USMC.

When I was there, 99-00, a few months before I arrived there was a jarhead convicted of raping an underage girl. We had to be on best behavior.... not that we were.

I really liked Okinawans! If you practice their customs, treat them with respect, they are a very nice people in general! Never call an Okinawan Japanese! Huge insult! Asians are very racist against other Asians.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I once found a pop up where someone used a marble to seal off where the rod goes. Actually worked and didn’t leak!





I gotta remember that, that's a good one!


















.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Tango said:


> Tell me what's wrong in the picture, I'm not familiar with garden stuff. I'd say not good to use pvc in the sun as it becomes brittle and also going underground.
> 
> 
> 
> Over here it's polyethylene pipe for lawn sprinklers.


Even harder will be find something right in that picture. 
PVB (pressure vacuum breaker) SHALL NOT be install it on domestic water, they can not be relied on to prevent backpressure-backflow. For instance, it's commonly used on lawn irrigation system. The PVB most be installed so that the critical level is 12 inches above the highest point in the system, that one is about 12 inches above the ground floor. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainBob

*P trap crown handle*










Got any extra p trap crowns around? Don't throw them away, they make great door handles!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

CaptainBob said:


> View attachment 114854
> 
> 
> 
> Got any extra p trap crowns around? Don't throw them away, they make great door handles!



I bet they use the same method if installed under a sink..:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

Some guys use the high loop, they used the low loop method on the dishwasher hose


----------



## Tango

paper roll


----------



## Tango

The sink...


.


----------



## skoronesa

CaptainBob said:


> View attachment 114854
> 
> 
> 
> Got any extra p trap crowns around? Don't throw them away, they make great door handles!





Never heard it called a crown before. We call it the trap arm or j bend. Technically j bend is for s-trap though we do have lots of s-traps around here so p-trap arms get called j bends too.





















.


----------



## CaptainBob

skoronesa said:


> Never heard it called a crown before. We call it the trap arm or j bend. Technically j bend is for s-trap though we do have lots of s-traps around here so p-trap arms get called j bends too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



My old boss always called the upper part of the trap the crown. Although technically I think crown refers to that short bend and not the entire piece. I have heard J bend also. Here in MN there was a crown vent limit in the code where the vent for the trap couldn't be installed within two pipe diameters of the trap weir. My old boss used to call the lower u-shaped part of the trap the weir, again technically I believe the weir is that edge where the water would go over and down the pipe in the trap.


----------



## Tango

CaptainBob said:


> My old boss always called the upper part of the trap the crown. Although technically I think crown refers to that short bend and not the entire piece. I have heard J bend also. Here in MN there was a crown vent limit in the code where the vent for the trap couldn't be installed within two pipe diameters of the trap weir. My old boss used to call the lower u-shaped part of the trap the weir, again technically I believe the weir is that edge where the water would go over and down the pipe in the trap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 114870
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114872


In french the crown means the top of the pipe and weir is the bottom. It doesn't refer to any fitting in particular.


----------



## CaptainBob

Oui, oui, that's what I thought.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Never heard it called a crown before. We call it the trap arm or j bend. Technically j bend is for s-trap though we do have lots of s-traps around here so p-trap arms get called j bends too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





I just call it the top piece....nothing fancy....


----------



## CaptainBob

Well, those names are what my old boss called those parts, and he would smack you on the top of your head with them to help you remember.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Who here hates all things ToTo. Flush valves and faucets are such junk









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

there 2 piece toilets are great.....dont know about all that electric crap...


----------



## Standard Drain

Twice the power!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

No frills at this house


----------



## Tango

Car wash.


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Typical kitchen drain


----------



## Tango

Today...A whole to new way to plumb to the fire code... That was from the original kids who built the condos. Once again boss too cheap to use fire approved silicone so they used putty. Stupid idiots.

Then the trap arm higher than the drains...


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Did you put those basket strainers in? If yes how do you like the plastic ones ... if no let's hear your criticism about them


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Did you put those basket strainers in? If yes how do you like the plastic ones ... if no let's hear your criticism about them


They were already there but yes I've installed many and they are my favorite. So damn easy to install, no call back on them yet. I also love the fact the diy install them because they leak, they didn't do them properly and it's easy money for me.

Problem is they won't rot out in 15 years...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Car wash.
> 
> 
> .



what a prick.................................... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> Did you put those basket strainers in? If yes how do you like the plastic ones ... if no let's hear your criticism about them







Tango said:


> They were already there but yes I've installed many and they are my favorite. So damn easy to install, no call back on them yet. I also love the fact the diy install them because they leak, they didn't do them properly and it's easy money for me.
> 
> Problem is they won't rot out in 15 years...








Personally I don't like those plastic basket strainers because they seem cheap but I also can't recall having much if any issues with them. They fit thick sinks so we often use them on shaw porcelain sinks which a lot of people around here have. Yuppies.


I am sure tango has good success with them and you will too. But I am happy sticking with my WB deluxe sink baskets thank you very much. Or when I need to screw a female adapter on I use keeney brass select sink baskets.












.


----------



## Tango

Non sure if the relief valve was defective but the thermostat was askew. I wonder how much water was lost and the cost of waste. The discharge was going into the wall.


.


----------



## Debo22

Low hot water flow at all fixtures. I pulled off the water heater flex line expecting to see the nipple corroded blocking flow. Turns out the rock solid sediment was growing in the flex line.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Low hot water flow at all fixtures. I pulled off the water heater flex line expecting to see the nipple corroded blocking flow. Turns out the rock solid sediment was growing in the flex line.


It’s 70f in SoCal, not dealing with facies and you’re wearing gloves. I’ve heard of the diseases running rampant because of the homeless...


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> It’s 70f in SoCal, not dealing with facies and you’re wearing gloves. I’ve heard of the diseases running rampant because of the homeless...


I always wear gloves, they’re pretty thin Harbor Freight ones so I can grip small things easily and I don’t get cut up. 

Don’t worry, I’m still wearing shorts everyday.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> It’s 70f in SoCal, not dealing with facies and you’re wearing gloves. I’ve heard of the diseases running rampant because of the homeless...


I was wondering what you meant by "facies", some type of alien facehugger? :vs_laugh: You meant feces.


----------



## Tango

Chess


.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## Tango

A whole new definition to the saying sitting on the throne...


.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Think this idiot will learn that paying cheap is what got him in this situation to begin with? Look at that tile work, haha. Looks like they didn't have diamond hole saws so they went to town with a hammer and chisel.

If anyone in the area wants this job they're offering a whopping $80. Good enough for a tail light warranty.


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Think this idiot will learn that paying cheap is what got him in this situation to begin with? Look at that tile work, haha. Looks like they didn't have diamond hole saws so they went to town with a hammer and chisel.
> 
> If anyone in the area wants this job they're offering a whopping $80. Good enough for a tail light warranty.


You can see he used a grinder with straight lines and filling it the chasm. The landlord is still an idiot himself asking for another hack to put some more glue. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Yep.


.


----------



## Tango

Whiz Bang.


.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## powellmatthew76

I guess that's an ashtray???









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> I guess that's an ashtray???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


No it's a soap tray, don't you see you put soap on and rinse it off in the water through right in front of you. It's just a little embarrassing to turn around half naked with a wet shlong to use the air dryer. :vs_laugh:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

powellmatthew76 said:


> I guess that's an ashtray???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


They probably got tired of the urinal getting clogged with cigarette butts. As we all know, it's doesn't matter if they put that or a trashcan next to toilets or urinals. Morons will flush whatever they want if it's not their responsibility to fix.


----------



## skoronesa

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> They probably got tired of the urinal getting clogged with cigarette butts. As we all know, it's doesn't matter if they put that or a trashcan next to toilets or urinals. Morons will flush whatever they want if it's not their responsibility to fix.





It's probably a cell phone holder. Doesn't look like it's dirty enough to be an ashtray.






.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

It does look like an ashtray. Proably hasn't been used in a while since most places now ban smoking inside, thankfully. Come to think of it, it has been a long time since I can remember seeing cigarette butts in a unrinal.


----------



## powellmatthew76

goeswiththeflow said:


> It does look like an ashtray. Proably hasn't been used in a while since most places now ban smoking inside, thankfully. Come to think of it, it has been a long time since I can remember seeing cigarette butts in a unrinal.


I was going through an old country club that hasn't been open in 20+ years. They want all kind of plumbing issues fixed but not replaced and nothing too expensive lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

*This is a typical caller for plumbing services....*


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *This is a typical caller for plumbing services....*
> 
> 
> .





How often do you get calls from the uk?










.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> How often do you get calls from the uk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mostly from China, Bangladesh, Pakistan etc. ...


----------



## Tango

Both in the same house... The old man never cleaned the place ever. You know stuff that hasn't moved in decades... A good thing he decided to stop the job midway to check on his finances, I didn't want to lay down under the kitchen cabinet, the faucet cruddy disgusting.


Anyway look at the main valve solder! I'm surprised it lasted this long and how about this ABS U-turn and look at the copper line that was pried.


.


----------



## Toli

When you over excavate and then bed pipe with the spoils. Trench box out of hole to take photos for documentation.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

What I thought was going to be a quick 20 minutes job turned into a 2 hours job.

I thought I would just loosen the clamps on the fernco, pull out the old copper, install new fernco and new pvc. Nope. Once I loosened the clamps I tried pulling on the pipe and it didn't budge. I figured it was stuck on the pipe like they're wont to do so I scraped on the inside of the coupling. 

That's when I found out what they did. 
As you can see they did the old band-aid repair by cutting the fernco in half and sliding it over the pipe. There was limited space with all the ductwork, electric and water lines running through the same space. I was half tempted to just try to band-aid it myself, haha. 

The tenants appreciated that I went through the trouble of fixing it correctly but the landlord wasn't too happy with my price. Oh well, you get what you pay for and he ended up having to pay twice just because he tried the "cheap" route first.


----------



## dhal22

Toli said:


> When you over excavate and then bed pipe with the spoils. Trench box out of hole to take photos for documentation.


I see a Mongoose! Haven't seen you around in a while.........


----------



## Tango

Saturday winner special...


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I like the van pic...now thats funny...


----------



## Logtec

Why?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Logtec said:


> Why?


I'm guessing there used to be a toilet there. If you look to the left of the urinal there appear to be holes in the stall wall where a paper holder would go.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Logtec said:


> Why?


It's for gender neutral people.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> It's for gender neutral people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





Good.










.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I like the van pic...now thats funny...





You mean the cheap faucet hood ornament on the Geo Tracker?


https://www.thedrive.com/news/27017...-dirty-little-secret-a-6-0-liter-turbo-ls-v-8


----------



## Gargalaxy

.......


----------



## Tango

I think I posted this one before but anyways... 

And some bonus pictures in recent customer's houses.

Ring bell for toilet paper...and No fishing.


----------



## Tango

Poor man's water heater...


.


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve cleaned this line a bunch of times and has always been a pain in the rear. Well, got the call to clean it again today. This time they actually took my advice and kept up on changing out the cement trap! After the trap was like new, but the continuous waste was packed full! Love it when it’s a five minute job!

Figured I’d post the picture this thread. I’m not sure if this is the right way to separate or not, but it makes for one slow draining trap! Surprisingly it doesn’t leak where the rubber hose is shoved into the marvel!


----------



## Tango

Amzon's special bankruptcy shower column... I refused to install his 3 junk faucets and he's going to buy local ones instead. He insisted on keeping the shower column, I'll hand him the wrenches and he can connect it...

Height...height and more height. I'll let you guys read the "INSTRUCTIONS FOR USE" It's hilarious!
Two fingers up approved!!!...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## Tango

Second job this afternoon. I didn't get to fix the drain or install arrestors. She had a brand new Mercedes in the driveway....

Then she asks is it because I don't have arrestors that the valve in the washing machine broke? She still didn't want them. It's cheaper to buy a 2000$ singing washing machine than 100$ of protection... Yep.

Here's a bonus picture while I was at the big box...Rita..the Run Fine brand, now that's a Winner! Rita get me a beer and flush the toilet!:vs_laugh:
.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Amzon's special bankruptcy shower column... I refused to install his 3 junk faucets and he's going to buy local ones instead. He insisted on keeping the shower column, I'll hand him the wrenches and he can connect it...
> 
> Height...height and more height. I'll let you guys read the "INSTRUCTIONS FOR USE" It's hilarious!
> Two fingers up approved!!!...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Step 2) Yep clean those dirty magazines! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

Found during a home inspection. Looks like half a spool of solder on the joints. The cold water was going into the hot side of the heater. The gas pipes were loose enough I could have removed them by hand. Etc, etc.


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> I’ve cleaned this line a bunch of times and has always been a pain in the rear. Well, got the call to clean it again today. This time they actually took my advice and kept up on changing out the cement trap! After the trap was like new, but the continuous waste was packed full! Love it when it’s a five minute job!
> 
> Figured I’d post the picture this thread. I’m not sure if this is the right way to separate or not, but it makes for one slow draining trap! Surprisingly it doesn’t leak where the rubber hose is shoved into the marvel!


Talked with my Master about it today. A hack company built it, but he’s the one who’s been fixing all their FUs. Apparently the sink and drain was approved as is by the health department code which trumps plumbing code here...


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> ...


Good ‘ol plunger jobs! Looks like she’s ready.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> ...



can ya get a close up????? :devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> can ya get a close up????? :devil3::devil3::devil3:


Go here direct...:vs_clouds::vs_clouds:

https://kuvaton.com/browse/61711/25552.jpg


----------



## Logtec

OpenSights said:


> I’ve cleaned this line a bunch of times and has always been a pain in the rear. Well, got the call to clean it again today. This time they actually took my advice and kept up on changing out the cement trap! After the trap was like new, but the continuous waste was packed full! Love it when it’s a five minute job!
> 
> Figured I’d post the picture this thread. I’m not sure if this is the right way to separate or not, but it makes for one slow draining trap! Surprisingly it doesn’t leak where the rubber hose is shoved into the marvel!


I’ve seen something similar in a pottery workshop..


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> Amzon's special bankruptcy shower column... I refused to install his 3 junk faucets and he's going to buy local ones instead. He insisted on keeping the shower column, I'll hand him the wrenches and he can connect it...
> 
> Height...height and more height. I'll let you guys read the "INSTRUCTIONS FOR USE" It's hilarious!
> Two fingers up approved!!!...<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> .


...Wow!... those instructions are very detailed!


----------



## Tango

Whoah!


.


----------



## skoronesa

tango said:


> whoah!
> 
> 
> .




I totally LOVE IT!!!!!!


Nice toe nail polish 






.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Whoah!
> 
> 
> .


I got a recipe for rat........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> ...


----------



## powellmatthew76

To the morons that use lexcell to caulk urinals and I have to chisel off... I will find you and I will kill you.............









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec

This is good..


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> This is good..





Is your objection the air break trap sticking out even though it's an ada style setup?
















.


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your objection the air break trap sticking out even though it's an ada style setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

More cuz then went to the trouble to make it handi-capable, but then installed the indirect drain into trap (with no air break) which defeats the purpose of the handicap waste elbow. On top of that the mop bucket was wedged beside the sink, with some chemicals.
I’m not sure what ada style is..

Also see the pic below(I posted it before- the Asian dragon trap) both of these pics were taken in Asian run Escape Room company washrooms...


----------



## Tango

He's gone too far.


.


----------



## Tango

what???


.


----------



## Tango

Here we go, I've got a few...Me who worries about transitioning cast iron to abs the proper way, putty and silicone is the answer... then we have a lot of soldering paste.


.


----------



## Tango

Every where I go and look, I took these pictures... Stick figure family stuck on car's back glass is out. Poop icon is in. Collect them all. 

Should I buy this stupid plunger and give it to the annoying mother in law for christmas?


.


----------



## Tango

Then tomorrow's job, replace this abomination of a toilet install with a new one. The guy wanted to repair the leaking tank bolts but the bowl was heavily cracked. Mixing paint sticks for shims and this 45 thousand dollar plastic valve...


.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Here we go, I've got a few...Me who worries about transitioning cast iron to abs the proper way, putty and silicone is the answer... then we have a lot of soldering paste.
> 
> 
> .


Technically it is called caulking a cast iron joint. He took the term literally and used caulk. I wonder if he used caulking irons.


----------



## Logtec

What’s with the trip lever on the right side of the toilets in Vancouver.?!?!


----------



## Toli

Logtec said:


> What’s with the trip lever on the right side of the toilets in Vancouver.?!?!




Don’t know about the great white north, but down here the lever needs to be on the open side of the toilet compartment to comply with ADA.


----------



## Tango

Toli said:


> Don’t know about the great white north, but down here the lever needs to be on the open side of the toilet compartment to comply with ADA.


open side???? All toilets I've seen handles are always on the left.


----------



## Toli

Tango said:


> open side???? All toilets I've seen handles are always on the left.




Google ‘right hand flush toilet’. It’ll blow your mind.


----------



## Tango

Toli said:


> Google ‘right hand flush toilet’. It’ll blow your mind.


Well damn, there all on the wrong side! :biggrin:


----------



## Toli

Tango said:


> Well damn, there all on the wrong side! :biggrin:




That’s how I order them- “give me an ADA with the handle on the wrong side.”


----------



## Logtec

Caroma toilets, an Australian brand, has the fillvalve/trip lever on the left, and a hole with a plug in the tank on the bottom the right, I guess the Austies like their fillvalves on the right.


----------



## dhal22

We install right hand flush toilets in EVERY single ADA compliant bathroom with the toilet install on the left.


----------



## Logtec

dhal22 said:


> We install right hand flush toilets in EVERY single ADA compliant bathroom with the toilet install on the left.


Where do you Plumb out of?
I’ve never seen a right handed W/C in Ontario Canada.


----------



## dhal22

Logtec said:


> Where do you Plumb out of?
> I’ve never seen a right handed W/C in Ontario Canada.


Atlanta Georgia but install right hand toilets due to American Disabilities Act (ADA).

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards_prt.pdf


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s a winner! We had to look at making a “half bath” into a full bath at a college rental. These jokers want every possible dollar out of every square inch they can.

We can make it work but they need to move a heat run, knock down two walls, extend into the kitchen, delete a closet, and extend about 6” into the dining room to make it up to code. The kitchen drain needs to be replaced to code. With demo done and walls framed it’ll be about a 5-6 hour rough in.


----------



## Tango

Remember this winner? Here's what was underneath... Made me curse to redo the flange then again thank you hack, the flange was glued but left to dry so I was able to get it out eventually.


.


----------



## The Dane

I have installed a couple of right hand lever toilets. ADA compliance (handicap accessibility) if the wall with grabbers are on the left side of the toilet then the idea is that a person in a wheelchair can get off and in his chair and easily flush the toilet without trying to reach far in over the toilet to get to a lever on the left side.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Here’s a winner! We had to look at making a “half bath” into a full bath at a college rental. These jokers want every possible dollar out of every square inch they can.
> 
> We can make it work but they need to move a heat run, knock down two walls, extend into the kitchen, delete a closet, and extend about 6” into the dining room to make it up to code. The kitchen drain needs to be replaced to code. With demo done and walls framed it’ll be about a 5-6 hour rough in.





I hope you're saving/re-using that antique toilet! Would be nice to rebuild it. I love those old guys! Even though they're all round bowls and I have some interference issues! :biggrin::vs_laugh:














.


----------



## skoronesa

Here's an oldie but a goodie I never posted. I took this like a year ago.










.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Here's an oldie but a goodie I never posted. I took this like a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Saddle valves are common here, illegal, but common. I’ve even seen them on galvanized. Good money makers!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Here's an oldie but a goodie I never posted. I took this like a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I’ve dealt with one before. Maybe it was the rebuild kit the customer provided, but couldn’t get it to stop leaking. None of the supply houses could get parts, and for something like that I don’t trust the internet.

Sad, I know, but it will probably end up in the dump trailer.


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> I have installed a couple of right hand lever toilets. ADA compliance (handicap accessibility) if the wall with grabbers are on the left side of the toilet then the idea is that a person in a wheelchair can get off and in his chair and easily flush the toilet without trying to reach far in over the toilet to get to a lever on the left side.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Earlier this year we did an ADA bathroom in a mega church about an hour away. Ordered a right hand flush tank. Supply house f’d us again. Didn’t notice they gave the wrong one when we installed it. Failed inspection. 

Cost us about three hours plus gas, and re inspection fee over their mistake.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Earlier this year we did an ADA bathroom in a mega church about an hour away. Ordered a right hand flush tank. Supply house f’d us again. Didn’t notice they gave the wrong one when we installed it. Failed inspection.
> 
> Cost us about three hours plus gas, and re inspection fee over their mistake.





Our supply house is just as bad. I think they all are. You find someone willing to pick parts for 15$/hr you can't expect them to know what they're looking at.


I order ball valves with bleeders and get three way valves with hose connections.










.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Our supply house is just as bad. I think they all are. You find someone willing to pick parts for 15$/hr you can't expect them to know what they're looking at.
> 
> 
> I order ball valves with bleeders and get three way valves with hose connections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




They’ve screwed us so many times. When we remodeled an 11 unit apartment building they sent us 22 moen château faucets with spray. Billed us for 11. Normally we’d return the order, but that’s a fraction of the money they cost us.


----------



## skoronesa

Here's some from a really cool, old, cabin in the woods. Summer cottage. Wall hung tank toilet with copper liner. Old ballcock was only 4" tall with no anti siphon. Every time they shut the water off and drained the place the tank would siphon back into the pipes. They would shut the main valve on sundays before heading back to the city. Faucet downstairs leaked so they were constantly putting tank water back in their pipes.


I had to replace the thin wall chrome brass tube toilet supply coming out of a galv 45. You can see these real old bowls had draft hook ups to be run to the chimney to remove foul odors. Unused hook ups were puttied shut. I have seen this a number of times. One house had them piped with 2" round hard pipe duct fittings all the way to the chimney. Four toilets in total. Judging by the holes in the chimney it used to be six. Circa 1900ish.


----------



## skoronesa

More pics from the old fern cabin. This place is so rustic I expected a ***** to walk around the corner whistling "zip a dee doo dah".


----------



## skoronesa

When the rookie drives the brandy new that year fire engine. Very expensive mistake. This was at the junkyard.


----------



## skoronesa

Pallet wood. Our houses original kitchen sink I setup out back. It needed a shelf. I have since replaced that gawdy towel bar with some 3/4" galv pipe held up by two galv solid eared hangers that are probably older than the sink. I also put copper flashing on the front of the sink stand.


----------



## Venomthirst

Logtec said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your objection the air break trap sticking out even though it's an ada style setup?
> 
> Lol that is hilarious must've missed it.. interesting use of a offset p.o but yea on your first one they could've put the hub drain elseware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More cuz then went to the trouble to make it handi-capable, but then installed the indirect drain into trap (with no air break) which defeats the purpose of the handicap waste elbow. On top of that the mop bucket was wedged beside the sink, with some chemicals.
> I’m not sure what ada style is..
> 
> Also see the pic below(I posted it before- the Asian dragon trap) both of these pics were taken in Asian run Escape Room company washrooms...
Click to expand...


I've worked on toilets like that before rod and ball toilet flapper all brass flush valve assembly and fill valve..

I've seen ones with a hard wood tank hung like 7' off floor with 2" brass piping to rear spud toilet.. and the brass float valve too.. cool old stuff... that some people just want to keep working because it is so rustic..

We really dont have much of it left most lay abandoned in basements buried under dust and junk.. you get hipsters renovating that want it to work again some can be tricky 

We cant even get wall hung cisterns with bell siphons for urinals or trap seal primers.. have to put automated system with timers and solenoid valves. 

Excellent post though these are the things I love to see..


----------



## skoronesa

Ever seen 4" and 3" galv waste lines? Old school, they have almost no cast iron. This is prolly 60's-70's.


----------



## skoronesa

When you don't have a helper to hold the shoe up while you screw the basket in. I wedged my beater up there to hold it.


----------



## Venomthirst

Sure have.. theres a shot in my last video of 3" threaded... but its rotten out not galv but black iron like sprinkler pipe.. it was also welded further down.. anything went and it worked


----------



## skoronesa

A licensed electrician did this. It seems safe and it's probably legal but this guy needs to quit his day job or at least stop drinking before 5pm.


----------



## skoronesa

R. Mutt's "fountain" ain't got schit on this quality pisser.


----------



## skoronesa

On-slab toilet flange repair. I used hydraulic cement. This is probably the nicest fix in this whole bathroom. It was a schit hole.


----------



## skoronesa

I got to chip out all this cement just to use this 50yr old c.o.. The wall hung toilets were held on with the epoxy floor/wall coating so yes this was still easier. They can pay me 95$/hr to use the c.o. that was put there for me to use. I drilled and tapped new screw holes for the lid too. 



Like my custom sliding socket t-handle? I just took a 2" extension and put some 5/16" rod through it.


----------



## skoronesa

Customer complained of a septic smell. I found a birds nest in the 4" condensing gas flue. I think it was around a 200k btu unit.


----------



## skoronesa

3/4" L copper pipe made in great britain. Never seen that before or since!


----------



## skoronesa

The bigger stuff is 1-1/2". Whole house was originally piped in brass. Most of the brass has been replaced with copper over the past 50 years. 10k sq. ft. stone house, a castle essentially. The upper bathroom floors are 6"+ of cement poured on girders and deckles. Tubs were set in wet cement over boxes framed around the tub drains. They have six or eight 330 gallon oil tanks feeding a massive boiler.


----------



## skoronesa

This one's for tango. That glacier bay teapot faucet is fantastic btw.


----------



## skoronesa

Frost-free hose bibb the nice way.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> This one's for tango. That glacier bay teapot faucet is fantastic btw.


Awww so cute. I want more cats! :smile: But I have enough of the one, Every minute she's up she's in my face at the computer or scratching my leg to play or jumping on the table to get my attention wanting to go outside.


----------



## Tango

Check this one out. Bimbo laundry is a reoccurring thing. I got to fix this one!


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Check this one out. Bimbo laundry is a reoccurring thing. I got to fix this one!
> 
> 
> .


Nice one a.c condensate blowing hydrogen sulfide through house. no trap. Wrong m.j coupling.. excess slope.. but what's wrong with it they say been like that for years always worked..

Smells funny in here though rotting soap sludge stank


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Check this one out. Bimbo laundry is a reoccurring thing. I got to fix this one!
> 
> 
> .


Nice one a.c condensate blowing hydrogen sulfide through house. no trap. Wrong m.j coupling.. excess slope.. but what's wrong with it they say been like that for years always worked..

Smells funny in here though rotting soap sludge stank


----------



## Debo22

Laundry slow to drain? Enlarge the stand pipe to 4”.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Laundry slow to drain? Enlarge the stand pipe to 4”.


Pffffff... that’s plumbing 101!


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> Nice one a.c condensate blowing hydrogen sulfide through house. no trap. Wrong m.j coupling.. excess slope.. but what's wrong with it they say been like that for years always worked..
> 
> Smells funny in here though rotting soap sludge stank



Yep no P-trap! Obviously I can't do everything up to code or the bill would double. The woman said she put those air fresheners because there were some bad smells in the laundry room. :vs_OMG:


Now I have to solve why they flush the toilet and it sucks out the bathtub trap and gurgles. .


----------



## Logtec

dhal22 said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you Plumb out of?
> I’ve never seen a right handed W/C in Ontario Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Georgia but install right hand toilets due to American Disabilities Act (ADA).
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards_prt.pdf
Click to expand...

We have a similar Act in washrooms: with grab bars, automatic doors/lights, panic/emergency buttons, accessible sinks, faucets, mirrors, soap dispensers, hand driers.. but nothing about which side the trip level is to be on, on a toilet.


----------



## Logtec

Toli said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s with the trip lever on the right side of the toilets in Vancouver.?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t know about the great white north, but down here the lever needs to be on the open side of the toilet compartment to comply with ADA.
Click to expand...

When you say “open side”
Do you mean the side of the W/C that is closer to the middle of the room? Or- not closer to the wall. 
So is the W/C is on the left side of the WR, the trip lever would be on the right side?


----------



## dhal22

Logtec said:


> When you say “open side”
> Do you mean the side of the W/C that is closer to the middle of the room? Or- not closer to the wall.
> So is the W/C is on the left side of the WR, the trip lever would be on the right side?


Handle away from the wall or easier in a wheelchair to operate.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Yep no P-trap! Obviously I can't do everything up to code or the bill would double. The woman said she put those air fresheners because there were some bad smells in the laundry room. :vs_OMG:
> 
> *If we touch it, we have to bring it up to code.*
> 
> 
> Now I have to solve why they flush the toilet and it sucks out the bathtub trap and gurgles. .


Vent issue, as I’m sure you know. Are mechanical air vents code where you are? Not the best solution, but a temporary. I’d cable or blow bag the vent.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Vent issue, as I’m sure you know. Are mechanical air vents code where you are? Not the best solution, but a temporary. I’d cable or blow bag the vent.


The whole portion was taken out. AAV are only allowed in a few situations.


----------



## Toli

Logtec said:


> When you say “open side”
> Do you mean the side of the W/C that is closer to the middle of the room? Or- not closer to the wall.
> So is the W/C is on the left side of the WR, the trip lever would be on the right side?


----------



## OpenSights

Toli said:


>


I believe 36” minimum door for ADA here. That’s one code book I don’t have.


----------



## Tango

In my opinion "Wide side" is a very poor choice of words to describe where the flush handle needs to be.


----------



## Toli

OpenSights said:


> I believe 36” minimum door for ADA here. That’s one code book I don’t have.




I think 32” meets ADA. 32” clear opening. But quite honestly, I don’t know it well enough to argue that. 

I’m also fairly certain that the clear floor space for each fixture can’t overlap anymore like it shows in that picture.


----------



## Toli

Tango said:


> In my opinion "Wide side" is a very poor choice of words to describe where the flush handle needs to be.




Wide side, open side, inside, outside, upside, down side, down on the up side (soundgarden reference), call it whatever you like. I’m good with it.


----------



## The Dane

Toli said:


> I think 32” meets ADA. 32” clear opening. But quite honestly, I don’t know it well enough to argue that.
> 
> I’m also fairly certain that the clear floor space for each fixture can’t overlap anymore like it shows in that picture.


The clear floor space for the fixtures can overlap. If you look at the picture the WC space is not obstructed by the lav itself so the clear space can overlap as long as it is not a material object overlapping the clear space.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

In my MN ADA accessibility plumbing guide lines that I downloaded it states that door has to be 32" clear opening measured with the door open at 90° 

It states that the WC flush control shall be on the transfer side of the WC (transfer side would be the side of the WC where they back up the wheelchair next to the WC and skoot over on to the WC. So basically the side away from the wall)

I know it is MN but the whole thing is simply taken out of the universal ADA guideline. You guys can Google "mn ada plumbing code" and the very first thing should be a pdf file with the plumbing section of the ada guideline. It is my go to for all ADA things like clearance and lav height.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

Notice this while working on a t + s faucet in Walmart deli lol. Whoever did this really didn't give a flip lol









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> Notice this while working on a t + s faucet in Walmart deli lol. Whoever did this really didn't give a flip lol





Naw mate, if they really didn't give a flip they would have bent the pex and not bought those fancy sharkbite 90's!!!!! :biggrin:

















.


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> Naw mate, if they really didn't give a flip they would have bent the pex and not bought those fancy sharkbite 90's!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Naw mate, if they really didn't give a flip they would have bent the pex and not bought those fancy sharkbite 90's!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



2 st els in the mixing valve and come straight down with maybe a slight offset bent into the pex and your done...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 2 st els in the mixing valve and come straight down with maybe a slight offset bent into the pex and your done...





Well yeah, if a real plumber did it lolz











.


----------



## Debo22

I walked in my hvac supply house and saw an out of order sign on the restroom door. So, I went for the sale. “I’m a plumber, what’s wrong with the bathroom”. The manager says the line to the coffee pot is leaking on the counter (outside the bathroom) and he tried turning off the angle stops under the sink to shut off water to the coffee pot and ice maker. 

I looked inside the cupboards for the actual shutoff and found these water lines. Notice the swelling of the lines at the tee. These are 1/4” lines that have swollen to look like 3/8”. And whatever type of rubber/plastic tubing this is clearly states DO NOT USE FOR ICEMAKER

This place was ready to flood


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I walked in my hvac supply house and saw an out of order sign on the restroom door. So, I went for the sale. “I’m a plumber, what’s wrong with the bathroom”. The manager says the line to the coffee pot is leaking on the counter (outside the bathroom) and he tried turning off the angle stops under the sink to shut off water to the coffee pot and ice maker.
> 
> I looked inside the cupboards for the actual shutoff and found these water lines. Notice the swelling of the lines at the tee. These are 1/4” lines that have swollen to look like 3/8”. And whatever type of rubber/plastic tubing this is clearly states DO NOT USE FOR ICEMAKER
> 
> This place was ready to flood


Well they have it right, they aren't using it for an ice maker but for coffee! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

Probably poly vinyl tubing lol


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> Probably poly vinyl tubing lol


Since it was at an hvac supply house it could have been tubing for condensation pump discharge line.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Since it was at an hvac supply house it could have been tubing for condensation pump discharge line.





you think that small of diameter would be used for a condensate drain??? im thinking no....and what it may be used for?????


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you think that small of diameter would be used for a condensate drain??? im thinking no....and what it may be used for?????


Yes, ductless mini split condensation pump hose


----------



## Tango

Interesting, silicone under a rubber toilet ring... Why do you wear gloves, I could never figure it out?


.


----------



## Tango

And a bonus poop emoticon I was talking about. A freaking USB at sta_ples for craps sake! I bet some idiot thinks how cute some chocolate ice cream with googly eyes. Come on!


.


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Here’s a winner! We had to look at making a “half bath” into a full bath at a college rental. These jokers want every possible dollar out of every square inch they can.
> 
> We can make it work but they need to move a heat run, knock down two walls, extend into the kitchen, delete a closet, and extend about 6” into the dining room to make it up to code. The kitchen drain needs to be replaced to code. With demo done and walls framed it’ll be about a 5-6 hour rough in.


Believe it or not, meets plumbing code. Corner wall mount sink.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Believe it or not, meets plumbing code. Corner wall mount sink.





I love corner sinks.
















.


----------



## Debo22

Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.



when I had my dogs anything left on the plate usually went to them.....now it goes in the garbage, I cant see spending 10 minutes trying to shove all that stuff down a garbage disposal and hope in time it doesnt clog up the drain lines..
you would be surprised how many people want garbage disposals and installed on old galvanized lines that are already built up to the point of clogging...
I had a bet with a customer, they wanted a disposal installed and i told them they have to first replace about 30 ft of old 2 inch galvanized line..they said I was just trying to make money on changing good drain line as it looked new on the outside..
so I said if I cut out a 1 foot section and it was clear the disposal install was FREE, if the line was clogged as I said they area to pay for all that needs to be done( price was given to them)..the check was written about 10 minutes later to me...as the 2 inch line was lucky to have a fingers width of open drain space and the rest was built up hard crud...


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Debo22 said:


> Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.


And of course you don't know what you're talking about when you try to educate them. But guess who is going to be the first person they call when they have a problem? They'll want it for free, and you'll probably be in trouble with the wife if you don't. God forbid you say you told them so.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Tango said:


> And a bonus poop emoticon I was talking about. A freaking USB at sta_ples for craps sake! I bet some idiot thinks how cute some chocolate ice cream with googly eyes. Come on!
> 
> 
> .


I have seen that stupid poop emoticon on all types of products recently. I don't get it. Who the hell thinks that is cute, other than a 5 year old? I could be nasty and make a comment about the top right corner of the hang card, but I'm sure that is not the only group who is pushing this schitt.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.




Those filthy animals!!!! :vs_laugh:



Some people really don't want food rotting in their trash can. And they are way to lazy to bring it outside. Disposals can work okay under certain circumstances.


First, no batch feed. I find they clog lines the worst as they make it annoying to run enough water. This brings me to my second point....


WATER, no one runs enough HOT water when they use a disposal.


Long runs, galv pipe, and a vent obviously make things even worse. yes, the vent makes it worse. Some disposals are quite pwerful centrifugal pumps but if there is a vent than all that helpful pressure is lost. 1-1/2" instead of 2" helps keep the velocity up as well. Bleach every once in a while to kill the mung sticking to the inside of the pipe is good too.


And lastly, more water. You can never run enough hot water.












.


----------



## canuck92

Debo22 said:


> Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.


I just pulled a bunch of chopped veggies out of my own sink.
Wife cant cut over a garbage can or put basket strainers in. 
Drives me nuts, everytime i say somthing it starts sh*t


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Dinner at the in laws. Here’s how they empty the plates.


I wonder how the family reacts to you taking pictures of their dirty sink! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

The first time I had to replace a garbage disposal there were a bunch of maggots squirming in there, God damn that was disgusting. Luckily those are like the million dollar lottery here, there aren't any.


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> I just pulled a bunch of chopped veggies out of my own sink.
> Wife cant cut over a garbage can or put basket strainers in.
> Drives me nuts, everytime i say somthing it starts sh*t





My wife leaves the glass door of our mudroom propped open all the time. When the door is shut it never gets below freezing in there. Do you know how much heat that is?


But if I leave a 7w led lightbulb on I might as well be throwing dollars in the trash.


But when I yell at the kids for the millionth time to go upstairs and turn their fan and night light off I am being a d*(BLEEP)*ck.













.


----------



## Debo22

goeswiththeflow said:


> And of course you don't know what you're talking about when you try to educate them. But guess who is going to be the first person they call when they have a problem? They'll want it for free, and you'll probably be in trouble with the wife if you don't. God forbid you say you told them so.


They live 2 hours away so they don’t call me for small repairs. For big repairs like a/c replacement he’ll ask me for a price and let me know he doesn’t want any discounts and for me only to do it if it makes sense financially for me.

His house has 5 hvac systems- 3 in the main house, a mini split in the garage, and one in the casita (detached guest house).

I installed the garage mini split about 5-6 years ago and did the casita a/c change out last year


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I wonder how the family reacts to you taking pictures of their dirty sink! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I showed them I posted the picture and said “you’re busted, this is a forum for plumbers across the US and Canada. They’re going to be talking crap on all that food going down the disposal”. 

They got a good laugh about it.


----------



## Tango

The chinese are fascinated with $hit and obsessed with toilets. There's no other words for it...This was at a local supermarket going out the door. :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Debo22

I got a call for low hot water pressure at the double Lav master bathroom sinks. I’m going there Thursday but it reminded me of these pictures I took at the house a few years ago. I may of posted them before but they’re worth posting again. I don’t understand how they don’t leak.


----------



## Debo22

Here’s the other bathroom.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the other bathroom.


No picture, but for some reason this reminds me of a job in CA.

I was sent to a house to clean a lav drain. Mom and dad were at work and left a signed check for their teen daughter to fill out. She asked how much, filled out the check before I even started. The lav was in her bathroom. So I grabbed my machine and bucket, rags, tools and proceeded removing all the crap from the cabinet. Bottles of shampoo, hand lotion.... I grabbed something purple that didn’t quite feel right. It was her dildo. She snatched it out of my hand and I never saw her again.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> No picture, but for some reason this reminds me of a job in CA.
> 
> I was sent to a house to clean a lav drain. Mom and dad were at work and left a signed check for their teen daughter to fill out. She asked how much, filled out the check before I even started. The lav was in her bathroom. So I grabbed my machine and bucket, rags, tools and proceeded removing all the crap from the cabinet. Bottles of shampoo, hand lotion.... I grabbed something purple that didn’t quite feel right. It was her dildo. She snatched it out of my hand and I never saw her again.





Yeah, I've found a couple of those. I'd rather not find anymore.


I was snaking a tub drain in an apartment with the landlord and the tenant(younger girl), pulled out a pair of her lacey panties. She proclaims "Oh!, I was wondering where those went!". She had stuffed them in the drain to use as a stopper while her toddler took a bath.


I don't think the landlord charged her cash.












.


----------



## Tango

This has gotten to the obscene fetish level! I was at the dollar store for notepads when I found one poop toy after another. I didn't have too much time but I bet there was more $hit to it than what I found in 5 minutes there.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Visit LA and San Fran.... you can find the real sh!t for free! Well, almost. From what I understand they have a drop one take one. At least on public streets and grocery stores....


----------



## Logtec

Poo doh!!!
This is what I got my niece for he Bday!!


----------



## OpenSights

Asians and Canadians are weird. Fact.


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> Poo doh!!!
> This is what I got my niece for he Bday!!





As a birthday present? That is sick and I love it lolz.
















.


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poo doh!!!
> This is what I got my niece for he Bday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a birthday present? That is sick and I love it lolz.
> 
> 
> At the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

At the age of 8 she still wants to be a plumber like her uncle.
The pop doh wasn’t available on Amazon.ca, so I had to get it via amazon.com thru a secret underground connection, yet they American connection messed up and sent 2 for the price of one.


----------



## Logtec

OpenSights said:


> Asians and Canadians are weird. Fact.


Hahah..


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Asians and Canadians are weird. Fact.


YYSSW...now go look it up.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...p?term=YYSSW&usg=AOvVaw3PqqpEdD9-BjdxXBAcPsf7


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> YYSSW...now go look it up.





What's the point of typing an acronym for five words if you're then going to type out five more words telling him to look up the acronym?






My favorite acronym is:


I'm So Meta Even This Acronym
















.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> What's the point of typing an acronym for five words if you're then going to type out five more words telling him to look up the acronym?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite acronym is:
> 
> 
> I'm So Meta Even This Acronym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You see it worked on you, it made you work for it.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> You see it worked on you, it made you work for it.





Well schit really did all the worked, I just clicked his link :biggrin:








.


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## Tango

Customer this afternoon, the SB he put in still leaked and then in the bathroom I saw this : you know when you are on a tight DIY budget....let's put a lav faucet it'll take just a little longer to fill up. 
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## OpenSights

Went and looked at one yesterday. Burst pipe in the crawl space. I don’t have time right now to tell about it. Hack master flip house! We aren’t done yet, still need to fix the heater gas and vent properly. Darn near had a disaster! Thought a 1/2” soft copper line was an old abandoned water. Nope, gas! I had the sawzall blade on the line, finger on the trigger, Master pulling on it when he noticed a flair fitting. I’ll post more pics and descriptions later, but here’s some before pics. This has to be the most hacked flip I’ve ever seen!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Customer this afternoon, the SB he put in still leaked and then in the bathroom I saw this : you know when you are on a tight DIY budget....let's put a lav faucet it'll take just a little longer to fill up. .



*
*
*I love that faucet, seriously.*





You can laugh at that lav faucet but I have the same one and can tell you from experience that if you take off the aerator it will flow more water than some tub/shower valves. It is made by glacier bay, only costs 48$usd on amazon, is solid cast brass, and can withstand a TON of sand and sediment. When our well was sucking tons of sand years ago that was the only fixture that didn't get damaged and I didn't have to manually clear.






https://www.amazon.com/Glacier-Bay-Centerset-2-Handle-Bathroom/dp/B01JMZUARQ










.


----------



## PlumbusC37

Gotta love cable installers. Did a small job Last year in an office building. Had to cut 2 fittings into a 6 inch stack. Took my measurements , marked the cuts and I stuck my hand behind the pipe to make sure I was all clear to cut. Felt something weird. Went in the womens room next door , popped a ceiling tile and saw a wire and a blob of silicone. They drilled a hole into the stack and ran wire to the roof where the connected it to a satellite. Awesome.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> *
> *
> *I love that faucet, seriously.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can laugh at that lav faucet but I have the same one and can tell you from experience that if you take off the aerator it will flow more water than some tub/shower valves. It is made by glacier bay, only costs 48$usd on amazon, is solid cast brass, and can withstand a TON of sand and sediment. When our well was sucking tons of sand years ago that was the only fixture that didn't get damaged and I didn't have to manually clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glacier-Bay-Centerset-2-Handle-Bathroom/dp/B01JMZUARQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nah that faucet I've seen for 22$ or something, I doubt there's any good flow.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Nah that faucet I've seen for 22$ or something, I doubt there's any good flow.





You calling me a liar? Take that aerator off and see for yourself. It even has ceramic disc cartridges. If you see one for 22$ than you better buy it.










.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You calling me a liar? Take that aerator off and see for yourself. It even has ceramic disc cartridges. If you see one for 22$ than you better buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't take it seriously, those faucets here at 22$ are plastic and white metal, there's no brass in them and use delta plastic cartridges or something.


----------



## OpenSights

Lost the plate screws, the black handle thingy and the screw that holds on the stem.... and the temperature adjustment part.

No screws for the plate? You don’t need them! No screw for black thing? Use a drywall screw! I had to drill a hole in the tile and rock board for one of the plate screws. They did try a small hole, but gave up?


----------



## OpenSights

Kitchen and lav were s traps. I’m so glad AAV are code here!


----------



## OpenSights

Temporarily made the vent a little less deadly....


----------



## OpenSights

Girl in her 20’s bought her first house. She had a home inspection done, which is a joke around here, other than my home inspector. Seller replaced the roof on the garage and replaced the 29y/o heater. Closed last Thursday. Friday started moving in. Once they started eating dinner and it was somewhat quiet they could hear water running. Brother opened up the crawl to find a foot of water. So they called the water company to shut it off at the curb because they didn’t know how to shut water down. 

We had our builder swing by to take a look too. The crawl isn’t crawlable so we ran water overhead and he needs to build a chase. All three exterior doors need to be fixed/replaced. Plus a number of other hack work on his side.

Once we got water back on we flushed and tested. And the brand new Delta kitchen faucet is leaking from the valve body!

I feel sorry for her! All of her savings and $4k on her credit card to buy it. Mortgage? Not sure. But she bought a nice _looking_ house, had it _inspected _ and ended up buying a pig with lipstick! 

Talking with her agent, who referred us said pull the permits, take before and after pics, have it inspected and send her the bill.


----------



## OpenSights

Finally started leaking! I installed it two years ago. Same bar that I pulled the scissors out of the toilet.

Edit: it did fall apart when I pulled it.


----------



## Debo22

This guy plugged the t&p hole and installed it on a dead end air chamber


----------



## dhal22

Debo22 said:


> This guy plugged the t&p hole and installed it on a dead end air chamber


Wth? How stupid are people? At least they weed out the cheap customers.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Classic.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Gargalaxy said:


> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk



its boobie traps......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
none of that tubular stuff is legal to use in my area.....not that on non inspected jobs they get used...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> This guy plugged the t&p hole and installed it on a dead end air chamber


why? it was more work to do that abortion than to put it in the correct spot...


----------



## OpenSights

Well I had a sh*ty day today. The first two went well. Third job was replacing a stack in a college rental. We had to open both sides of the wall, so I moved a mini fridge and the kids had a bunch of crap that had fallen between the fridge. Moved just enough of the stuff out of the way. Had to run out to the truck for something, came back an one of the girls had moved all their stuff out of the way. So while getting the stack into place I went to get my flashlight but it wasn’t in the holster. Only thing I can think think of is the girl grabbed it with the rest of her crap. Maintenance guy is supposed to get it from her.

But the last job cheered me up a bit. Different company, maintenance guy remodeled an apartment:vs_laugh: He couldn’t figure out why the hot wouldn’t turn off. When he put the cartridge in he was missing the hot gasket. He used a shrkbite for the tub spout. He put the kitchen faucet in backwards, hot and cold were right, but with the faucet backwards hot was on the right. I didn’t get to take a picture of the kitchen drain before my Master had ripped it out.


----------



## OpenSights

...


----------



## powellmatthew76

Pain in the ass









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hmmm, I woulda spent some time in the college dorm room.....show them what a plumbers pipe can do....:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## OpenSights

Oh, I forgot to mention... the sharkbite maintenance guy cut the threads off of a 3/8 nipple off and called my Master on a Saturday asking why his sharkbite stop wouldn’t go on....


----------



## The Dane

OpenSights said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention... the sharkbite maintenance guy cut the threads off of a 3/8 nipple off and called my Master on a Saturday asking why his sharkbite stop wouldn’t go on....


Funny I had a maintenance guy do the same about 3 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why? it was more work to do that abortion than to put it in the correct spot...





My guess is that the t&p started leaking so they removed it and plugged the hole. Then someone else saw there was no t&p but couldn't get the hex plug out so they just put the new t&p where the arrestor was.




Two different handi hacks!










.


----------



## Tango

This poop thing has reached new heights as bumper stickers I saw this week and for 5.99$ at your local Princess auto get your own coffee poop mug. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

Yesterday's complaint : sewer smell...

The bottom part where the Y meets abs the put some sort of tape and toilet wax, it was leaking!!! The adapter had a kitchen sink tailpiece shoved in the abs, was loose and venting sewer gas. She didn't really believe me it could be related to these issues. She thought it was the kitchen sink since that's where she smells it.


.


----------



## Tango

And another.


.


----------



## GAN

Good to know the new model hose must have a coating inside so you can use it as a potable source. Love the routing of the relief valve drain also.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This poop thing has reached new heights as bumper stickers I saw this week and for 5.99$ at your local Princess auto get your own coffee poop mug. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> .



what a pile of schit that is......:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

Looked at a couple slum houses today.... not plumbing, but those are some major support beams!


----------



## OpenSights

The second house. Go to the last page for the first.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Rookie called me in a frantic frenzy yesterday saying I propressed this coupling but its leaking everywhere lol









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> Rookie called me in a frantic frenzy yesterday saying I propressed this coupling but its leaking everywhere lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





Please tell me you're not implying he tried to propress a sweat coupling.....














.


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> Please tell me you're not implying he tried to propress a sweat coupling.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's exactly what he did in a Walmart pharmacy and ruined a "small" number of ceiling tiles.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> That's exactly what he did in a Walmart pharmacy and ruined a "small" number of ceiling tiles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


WOW! The big question is who the Fook let an apprentice work alone without supervision in a commercial building? That would be huge fines over here!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> WOW! The big question is who the Fook let an apprentice work alone without supervision in a commercial building? That would be huge fines over here!





powellmatthew76 said:


> My home state of South Carolina doesn't offer jack **** as far as continuing ed or any real notable plumbing pedigrees. I love my trade and envy the Northeasts tradesman/ union gigs. It's like the wild west as far as plumbers go here. Any tom dick harry thinks they are plumbers here.




Sounds to me like they don't have apprentices or master plumbers. They just have the honor system.












.


----------



## chonkie

powellmatthew76 said:


> Rookie called me in a frantic frenzy yesterday saying I propressed this coupling but its leaking everywhere lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


That's sweet that the company you work for hires blind people. That can be the only explanation as to how the rookie didn't see that it was obviously not a press fitting, either by the way it looked before pressing or after.

Also, if he did really try to press it, shouldn't the coupling and copper at least be crimped and not in an untouched condition?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Sounds to me like they don't have apprentices or master plumbers. They just have the honor system.
> 
> 
> .


What you raise your right hand in front of a judge and say, "Your honor I promise to be a plumber from now on" and bingo you have a plumbing certificate?



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> What you raise your right hand in front of a judge and say, "Your honor I promise to be a plumber from now on" and bingo you have a plumbing certificate?.





Not even a plumbing certificate. Just gotta register your business for tax purposes. I checked, they have a general contractor license but that's about it. As schit can tell you some parts of new york state are the same. You slap joe the plumber on your pick em up truck and youre in business!!


Not all states have state government run trades licenses. And even the ones with big unions don't always cover the whole state either. Lots of areas in america you're free to call yourself whatever trade you want.



It's the honor system. You tell the homeowner you're a real plumber and they take your word for it.





.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Tango said:


> WOW! The big question is who the Fook let an apprentice work alone without supervision in a commercial building? That would be huge fines over here!


The company I work for is a joke. The owner was too lazy to go outside and show the kid exactly what he needed. Way too much work and not enough help, its embarrassing. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

chonkie said:


> That's sweet that the company you work for hires blind people. That can be the only explanation as to how the rookie didn't see that it was obviously not a press fitting, either by the way it looked before pressing or after.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if he did really try to press it, shouldn't the coupling and copper at least be crimped and not in an untouched condition?


You would think, that coupling is pressed even though it looks like it should be pressed or indented marks

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

powellmatthew76 said:


> You would think, that coupling is pressed even though it looks like it should be pressed or indented marks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


The guy probably used the pro press head for pex rings


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> The guy probably used the pro press head for pex rings


Hahaha, so funny! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## powellmatthew76

Debo22 said:


> The guy probably used the pro press head for pex rings


He kept calling the propress the mega press lol


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> He kept calling the propress the mega press lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





Well the mega press tool is also used for propress xlc. And I believe 2" is xlc right?








.


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> Well the mega press tool is also used for propress xlc. And I believe 2" is xlc right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes. I only pressed black iron with the mega press and copper with the propress. The jaws interlock once you go up to 2' on the propress with the megapress jaws on the older rigid models. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

Gas Dryer venting in the garage. Check out the water heater starving for air


----------



## Venomthirst

Surprised that limit switch isn't poppinh


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> Surprised that limit switch isn't poppinh


He’s been lighting the pilot every morning for a week but the limit switch never tripped. I replaced the water heater today and am going back later this week to pipe the dryer vent to the outside.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

At first I thought this guy was a moron looking for a ring down the drain by breaking the sides, haha. That's what happens when one jumps to conclusions. 

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=a11m4_1579610345


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> At first I thought this guy was a moron looking for a ring down the drain by breaking the sides, haha. That's what happens when one jumps to conclusions.
> 
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=a11m4_1579610345





first how did snake get in that part of sink? what size is overflow hole? I would think too small for that size snake, but I guess it got in, I would have poured or sprayed something in the overflow hole to force( something the snake wont like to smell or feel on its body) the snake out without killing it, so it wouldnt die and smell in the sink....


----------



## OpenSights

The real question is... why didn’t he disconnect and make that mess outside?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

OpenSights said:


> The real question is... why didn’t he disconnect and make that mess outside?


I don't know about you but if I knew there was a cobra in the sink the last thing I'd want to do is keep my hands behind there while I unthread supply lines.


----------



## OpenSights

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I don't know about you but if I knew there was a cobra in the sink the last thing I'd want to do is keep my hands behind there while I unthread supply lines.


Bolt cutters or sawzall.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Bolt cutters or sawzall.


Yeah yeah, you're trying to hide hide the fact you din't think about being bit. :wink:

He's not a plumber he's an animal handler.


----------



## Debo22

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> At first I thought this guy was a moron looking for a ring down the drain by breaking the sides, haha. That's what happens when one jumps to conclusions.
> 
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=a11m4_1579610345


I would of played a flute so the cobra would come out on its own. No need to remove or break the sink.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I would of played a flute so the cobra would come out on its own. No need to remove or break the sink.





Lolz, maybe you'd play a skin flute!






.


----------



## Debo22

Cousin sent me this


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Cousin sent me this


Is there any other way of doing it?


----------



## Gargalaxy

Here we go!!!









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Cousin sent me this





Well thank god it was done by a proffesional who understands the importance of seismic restraints!!!!!!




In all seriousness though is this actually safer because they used flex lines? If you guys have an earthquake at least the pipes have some flex right?










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

its amazing the fked up messes people put together and are proud to say they "DIY"...


----------



## PlumbusC37

This sweet urinal drain assembly


----------



## dhal22

Ooooooook...............


----------



## OpenSights

Not about to run to Home Depot for the 11th time today!


----------



## Debo22

Someone got a little wild with the blue Teflon tape


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Someone got a little wild with the blue Teflon tape



they are covering up the steel nipple that should not have been used in a water line....now its blue and no one will know, till you peel it off...


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they are covering up the steel nipple that should not have been used in a water line....now its blue and no one will know, till you peel it off...


Good call


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they are covering up the steel nipple that should not have been used in a water line....now its blue and no one will know, till you peel it off...





Debo22 said:


> Good call






You guys don't keep a can of galvanizing spray on the van? I do right next to my black and white spray paint. Makes everything match  




:bangin:





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You guys don't keep a can of galvanizing spray on the van? I do right next to my black and white spray paint. Makes everything match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bangin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





I keep a can of rustoleum galvanized, chrome and polished brass spray paint, comes in handy many times to fix little oopses and to spray a part or piece to match what your doing...
but its the inside of the steel pipe that will rot away....then turn your water rust colored...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I keep a can of rustoleum galvanized, chrome and polished brass spray paint, comes in handy many times to fix little oopses and to spray a part or piece to match what your doing...
> but its the inside of the steel pipe that will rot away....then turn your water rust colored...





99% of the galv nipples I take apart in water service have no zinc left inside. This tells me two things, first, you're drinking zinc. Second, a black iron nipple is no worse than a galv nipple.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> 99% of the galv nipples I take apart in water service have no zinc left inside. This tells me two things, first, you're drinking zinc. Second, a black iron nipple is no worse than a galv nipple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



thats why I only use brass nipples in any domestic water situation, if a threaded nipple is needed...
im sure when the original galvanized piping went in all the ADDED chemicals to our water that eat away at all plumbing parts and pieces was not in the water back then...
im more worried about what is added to the water and im drinking it...:surprise:


----------



## Tango

*Last week's episosode, Chemical brother's glow in the dark special.*

If the lines were braided....Kaboom! The cabinet door hinges and escutcheons were black from corrosion!


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Last week's episosode, Chemical brother's glow in the dark special.*
> 
> If the lines were braided....Kaboom! The cabinet door hinges and escutcheons were black from corrosion!
> 
> 
> .



what chemicals were they storing in the vanity???


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what chemicals were they storing in the vanity???


Unknown, the new home owners purchased it from a deceased old woman. Usually cleaning products cause this type of corrosion.


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve got a few to post today...

This is the license plate of a drunk driver. We were behind him on a off ramp. Light turned green, the car in front went, but he didn’t. So we went around him. You could see he was passed out. The guy behind us got out and woke him up. Once we got on the 4 lane street he passed us on the right. Over the next mile he slammed into the curb about 5 times, one time there was someone on the sidewalk and I thought for sure He was going to hit him.

Obviously I called 911. Even told them what side street he turned on.


----------



## OpenSights

New apartment building we picked up...


----------



## OpenSights

One of those buildings that come back to haunt you years after you thought you were done with it...


----------



## OpenSights

Earlier this week we got a call from a customer. No stops on a lav that they want replace and kitchen drain ran. So I loaded my 100 on my Master’s truck. Well, 4” line underground serving only the kitchen. I’ve come across this once before, tried everything to open it but the bottom was gone, had to bust it up. I got it up and running, but told her that all I did was punch a hole and she needs to have it jetted.

A few laughs throughout the house. Apparently the guy she bought the house was an engineer.


----------



## OpenSights

Here’s my “it’s what I had on the truck” today.

Got a call from one of our dentists with a leak under a sink.

It was one of those Delta faucets where the sprayer is connected with the grey clip thingys. So we replaced the faucet with a Moen. Problem is the RO line tee’d into the cold supply. We couldn’t shut the building down to do it right so this is what I came up with...


----------



## Tango

@OpenSights 

My neck hurts! OoWWWOOOooooWwww


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> @OpenSights
> 
> My neck hurts! OoWWWOOOooooWwww
> 
> 
> .


Here’s one more for ya than.... spotted this when looking at a heater. Vent falling.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Here’s one more for ya than.... spotted this when looking at a heater. Vent falling.



nothing a little spray flex wont fix....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nothing a little spray flex wont fix....:vs_laugh:


Plumber's putty will fix it right up too! I only see it on abs because cast is getting pretty rare now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Plumber's putty will fix it right up too! I only see it on abs because cast is getting pretty rare now.





hmm dam putty guys..if thats the case then silicone to the rescue again....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
if you use putty then you need duct tape to hold the putty on...


----------



## Alan

My winner, was the homeowner who called me to install a new tub/shower valve for him. He can do everything else, but not work with the copper.  He put a new drain kit on a new tub and reused the upper/lower shoe set-up that was already set in the floor from the previous tub. There wasn't room for a gasket on the overflow so he just siliconed the @$%^@$^ out of it. It clearly didn't fit the new tub.

He wasn't sure about his installation method(gasket on top) on the lower part of the shoe, so he wanted me to re-set it after I got the valve installed. When I took it out, the damn thing moved probably 1.5", which means he attached it to the tub and then shoved the whole thing back into the corner. He seemed shocked when I told him this, but I think it was a fake shock. 

I told him we need to re-do that drain kit, but he didn't seem concerned about it.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmm dam putty guys..if thats the case then silicone to the rescue again....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> if you use putty then you need duct tape to hold the putty on...


Pffft silicone isn't a rescue, remember this job a few weeks ago. He should of used putty and they wouldn't have to call me!


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hmm dam putty guys..if thats the case then silicone to the rescue again....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> if you use putty then you need duct tape to hold the putty on...







I about died laughing a couple weeks ago. A customer had a couple pin hole leaks so they put on "that special epoxy putty" that plumbers use to stop leaks but it still kept spraying. I poke it and it's just plumbers' putty!!!! lolz 



I felt bad, made them feel real stupid for a bit. They are a good customer and had the jar laying around and just wanted the leak to slow till I got there.










.


----------



## chonkie

:glasses: Someone up the chain of command fudged up with the layout of this kitchen. I think I overheard them talking about having those cabinets and the top redone.

I'm going to withhold my thoughts on the black and gold light fixtures that match absolutely nothing in the kitchen, or the rest of the house.

Ps. How bout that pot filler?!? :laugh:


----------



## Alan

Some day I would love to have a need for a pot filler so that I could avoid walking down my bowling alley of a kitchen. For now, I'll settle with the 3 feet from the sink to the stove with a pot, or multiple trips with a small pitcher.


----------



## chonkie

Alan said:


> Some day I would love to have a need for a pot filler so that I could avoid walking down my bowling alley of a kitchen. For now, I'll settle with the 3 feet from the sink to the stove with a pot, or multiple trips with a small pitcher.


I get around the issue by not cooking. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> :glasses: Someone up the chain of command fudged up with the layout of this kitchen. I think I overheard them talking about having those cabinets and the top redone.
> 
> I'm going to withhold my thoughts on the black and gold light fixtures that match absolutely nothing in the kitchen, or the rest of the house.
> 
> Ps. How bout that pot filler?!? :laugh:


Ok for me the sink needs a window above it so you can observe outside while washing dishes or whatever. Then it's a bright idea to put the pot filler on the exterior wall so it can freeze or to fix it cut it out from the outside.

Brilliant.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> Ok for me the sink needs a window above it so you can observe outside while washing dishes or whatever. Then it's a bright idea to put the pot filler on the exterior wall so it can freeze or to fix it cut it out from the outside.
> 
> Brilliant.:vs_OMG:


Just drop a garden hose through the window with a spray nozzle on the end. :biggrin:


----------



## Logtec

chonkie said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/glasses.png" border="0" alt="" title="Glasses" class="inlineimg" /> Someone up the chain of command fudged up with the layout of this kitchen. I think I overheard them talking about having those cabinets and the top redone.
> 
> I'm going to withhold my thoughts on the black and gold light fixtures that match absolutely nothing in the kitchen, or the rest of the house.
> 
> Ps. How bout that pot filler?!? <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/laugh.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Tile/grout lines look alittle wonky..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Logtec said:


> Tile/grout lines look alittle wonky..


 they sure do, for a high end job.....look at the top row, not 1 tile is the same thickness...it should be a full tile from the top and you hide the little cut pieces behind the cabinets..schit job if you ask me..I do my own tile work, im not the best, but that just looks amateur at its best...


----------



## powellmatthew76

Death to those that use silicone on t+a drains. **** me over an hour trying to get it out









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

Winner : 

Just checked out a residential home, the people have been living in for 2 years, they tore down a "structure" that was blocking their crawlspace and someone had re-routed the kitchen sink drain to dump at the crawlspace access.

Now there's a 2-foot deep puddle of kitchen sink sludge. I'm going to fix it Wednesday. I'll try to remember to get pictures before I go under there. 

I couldn't tell where it was re-routed from, so that's going to be an adventure too.


----------



## chonkie

Logtec said:


> Tile/grout lines look alittle wonky..


I didn't even notice the tile being messed up until you mentioned it. My eyes keeps being drawn to the off center cooktop ... and the ugly light fixtures.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Death to those that use silicone on t+a drains. **** me over an hour trying to get it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



looks like the real problem was the bottom nut fused with corrosion to the basket, parts of the basket even look eaten away...and putty would have leaked long before the strainer corroded away..silicone forever...:biggrin:


----------



## dhal22

chonkie said:


> I didn't even notice the tile being messed up until you mentioned it. My eyes keeps being drawn to the off center cooktop ... and the ugly light fixtures.


The entire kitchen is ugly.


----------



## Tango

Why not buy your loved one a poop cushion for valentine, 3 choice of luv turds, one has even a kiss on it!!!!!:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

Seriously disturbing.


.


----------



## Tango

Ok, now this is seriously insane, selling books to little kids talking about the lost poopoo. I saw this at a CT so i had to snap a pic. Then we move on to more poop toys in the same isle as the hardware stuff.


.


----------



## Toli

powellmatthew76 said:


> Death to those that use silicone on t+a drains. **** me over an hour trying to get it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk




Those sh!tty component hardware group remote drains ALWAYS do that. Silicone or putty, don’t matter.


----------



## chonkie

Not a poop emoji pillow, but it is a pile of crap ... was there checking out a leak, end up with two. The lower tee with unwelded 22 catches an added-on outside sink. I love how people use teflon tape on the threads of compression fittings thinking it will stop the leak.


----------



## skoronesa

powellmatthew76 said:


> Death to those that use silicone on t+a drains. **** me over an hour trying to get it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk





It's not just that brand, a bunch of brands use zinc stuff when they shouldn't. Really the plumber who installed it should have refused and insisted on brass but few care to know what's correct these days. They get handed cheap crap, they install cheap crap, move on to next lipstick pig reno job.


Do you own an angle grinder? I love the CORDLESS angle grinder for crap sink baskets. Beats bending the schit out of the sink anyday, even if it is a bit loud.


Wire brush on the impact is great for cleaning up residual crap.




.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Toli said:


> Those sh!tty component hardware group remote drains ALWAYS do that. Silicone or putty, don’t matter.


It almost looks like they put pipe dope on the damn threads

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

skoronesa said:


> It's not just that brand, a bunch of brands use zinc stuff when they shouldn't. Really the plumber who installed it should have refused and insisted on brass but few care to know what's correct these days. They get handed cheap crap, they install cheap crap, move on to next lipstick pig reno job.
> 
> 
> Do you own an angle grinder? I love the CORDLESS angle grinder for crap sink baskets. Beats bending the schit out of the sink anyday, even if it is a bit loud.
> 
> 
> Wire brush on the impact is great for cleaning up residual crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Grinders are the bees knees! I have 2

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Why not buy your loved one a poop cushion for valentine, 3 choice of luv turds, one has even a kiss on it!!!!!:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> Seriously disturbing.
> 
> 
> .



come on I dont believe in substitutes, Im going to give her the real thing in a zip lock bag.....:surprise::surprise::surprise::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> Not a poop emoji pillow, but it is a pile of crap ... was there checking out a leak, end up with two. The lower tee with unwelded 22 catches an added-on outside sink. I love how people use teflon tape on the threads of compression fittings thinking it will stop the leak.



if they wrap over the threads onto the surface where the ferrel makes contact it will...


----------



## OpenSights

For a long time I use to dope the threads on stops. One time I had a stop that wouldn’t stop leaking, then I stopped using proflo.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Ok, now this is seriously insane, selling books to little kids talking about the lost poopoo. I saw this at a CT so i had to snap a pic. Then we move on to more poop toys in the same isle as the hardware stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Stop complaining about people liking poop toys. Instead turn it around and look at it this way. If people like playing with poop toys the kids might be less afraid of it and more likely to someday consider a job as a plumber. We need the kids to take interest in the trade even if it is through a nonconventional way like poop toys.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if they wrap over the threads onto the surface where the ferrel makes contact it will...


True, but that has never been the case when I've seen it attempted. Just like in this scenario, they only wrapped the threads, and both cold connections at the add-a-tee leaked. New supplies are better at sealing than a sh!tty job of teflon tape. Then again, passing new flex supplies through an insulated wall and out another isn't exactly easy to do. 

Like most "keeping up with the neighbors" type things, they don't use the sink much at all, so I just ended up disconnecting the outside sink, capping the tee, and removing the add-a-tees. Told the HO that the drain arm and supply lines need to be redone properly.


----------



## chonkie

The Dane said:


> Stop complaining about people liking poop toys. Instead turn it around and look at it this way. If people like playing with poop toys the kids might be less afraid of it and more likely to someday consider a job as a plumber. We need the kids to take interest in the trade even if it is through a nonconventional way like poop toys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


What if the fad just ends up making the kids have an odd fetish instead of an interest in plumbing?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> For a long time I use to dope the threads on stops. One time I had a stop that wouldn’t stop leaking, then I stopped using proflo.



I use oil base pipe dope on lots of threads more as a lubricant than sealant , it helps take things apart down the road and helps threads from galling when put together dry...
on compression, I dope both the threads and ferrel and dont have leaks unless the ferrel is damaged..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> True, but that has never been the case when I've seen it attempted. Just like in this scenario, they only wrapped the threads, and both cold connections at the add-a-tee leaked. New supplies are better at sealing than a sh!tty job of teflon tape. Then again, passing new flex supplies through an insulated wall and out another isn't exactly easy to do.
> 
> Like most "keeping up with the neighbors" type things, they don't use the sink much at all, so I just ended up disconnecting the outside sink, capping the tee, and removing the add-a-tees. Told the HO that the drain arm and supply lines need to be redone properly.



when I take a compression fitting apart but dont replace it, I wrap a few times around the compressed ferrel with teflon tape to make a seal when reassembling it...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> What if the fad just ends up making the kids have an odd fetish instead of an interest in plumbing?



you mean this...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct.../Coprophilia&usg=AOvVaw2btRhpqAKXhqltcUQG8zlR


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

The Dane said:


> Stop complaining about people liking poop toys. Instead turn it around and look at it this way. If people like playing with poop toys the kids might be less afraid of it and more likely to someday consider a job as a plumber. We need the kids to take interest in the trade even if it is through a nonconventional way like poop toys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Stop complaining about people liking poop toys. Instead turn it around and look at it this way. If people like playing with poop toys the kids might be less afraid of it and more likely to someday consider a job as a plumber. We need the kids to take interest in the trade even if it is through a nonconventional way like poop toys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I dare you you to get your wife a poop cushion for Valentines and see what she says. 

If she doesn't think you are completely nut you are going say it's good for removing the fear of plumbing?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## chonkie

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you mean this...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct.../Coprophilia&usg=AOvVaw2btRhpqAKXhqltcUQG8zlR


Yup, first thought that came to my mind was they'll be recreating the 2 Girls One Cup video in their future. Pretty messed up that Coprophilia is a thing. And the other stuff they cite from their study of the Finnish guys is just


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> Yup, first thought that came to my mind was they'll be recreating the 2 Girls One Cup video in their future. Pretty messed up that Coprophilia is a thing. And the other stuff they cite from their study of the Finnish guys is just



its a crazy world out there:surprise:, dealing with the public should give you a peek into that....


----------



## MACPLUMB777

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I use oil base pipe dope on lots of threads more as a lubricant than sealant , it helps take things apart down the road and helps threads from galling when put together dry...
> on compression, I dope both the threads and ferrel and dont have leaks unless the ferrel is damaged..


I always used LACO SlicTite Teflon paste, It is good on all types of pipe threads
plus it will not hurt any small kids that decide to taste it :biggrin:


----------



## OpenSights

I totally forgot about two girls one cup! Darn it! Some things are better off being forgotten....


----------



## skoronesa

chonkie said:


> What if the fad just ends up making the kids have an odd fetish instead of an interest in plumbing?



Is that what happened to the germans?





It's like I always say, whatever floats your boat, shivers your timbers, and swabs your poop deck.






.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> For a long time I use to dope the threads on stops. One time I had a stop that wouldn’t stop leaking, then I stopped using proflo.





The real benefit to pipe dope on the ferrule is to stop the nut from gripping the back of the ferrule, dragging it, and causing the surface against the seat to tear.


Brass is a good bit self lubricating, but it's less so without the lead in it.










.


----------



## Alan

I forgot again. :vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I forgot again. :vs_mad:


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

They must have someone new. Second time in two months! Dentist office.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Yup its bubble gum









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

powellmatthew76 said:


> Yup its bubble gum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


 repaired by MacGyver Plumbing company.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
and for those that dont know who macgyver is...


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...6_TV_series)&usg=AOvVaw0kz40X-gR5MTgM-tZV8d6n


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> repaired by MacGyver Plumbing company.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> and for those that dont know who macgyver is...
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...6_TV_series)&usg=AOvVaw0kz40X-gR5MTgM-tZV8d6n


Who doesn’t know who MacGyver is? Back when I worked at the hack company I worked for that was my nickname. Wasn’t until I started learning from a Master that I realized how appropriate it was. They called me that because I could fix anything....


----------



## Standard Drain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

I never saw a pipe bleed before! Quick where are the band aids!


----------



## dhal22

Pure hackery!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I never saw a pipe bleed before! Quick where are the band aids!


thats the hacks blood from cutting off a finger with the sawsall...:vs_laugh:


----------



## goeswiththeflow

This is what you would get if Elizabeth Warren was a plumber. You have the black, white and red, and the straight and the non-straight all living and working in harmony for a common goal. It's just beautiful man, just beautiful. The trap faces the right direction for a muslim in prayer, and you even have a transition. The end result is not what matters, just so long as you have diversity.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> This is what you would get if Elizabeth Warren was a plumber. You have the black, white and red, and the straight and the non-straight all living and working in harmony for a common goal. It's just beautiful man, just beautiful. The trap faces the right direction for a muslim in prayer, and you even have a transition. The end result is not what matters, just so long as you have diversity.





you left out the .0000001% American Indian part..............:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## powellmatthew76

Manager said that facilities matience repaired leak. Facilities matience for Walmart is like 50k and up a year.









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

powellmatthew76 said:


> Manager said that facilities matience repaired leak. Facilities matience for Walmart is like 50k and up a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Salary that is


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

just because you get paid good dont mean squat that you know anything..probably the brother inlaw of the area manager that got him the job...


----------



## OpenSights

First one was a main line. Cable wouldn’t touch the blockage so I had to blow bag it. The line runs to a manhole about 150’ away. After about 15 minutes we started getting some water flowing and some sludge. After another 5, chunks started flowing, then slugs! Told the home owner he should have it jetted, no warranty. He was cool about it, said he’s not surprised, been having slow drains since he moved in. As you can tell, he’s the diy type. Love this kitchen drain he replaced!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

in the first pic, is that 3inch pvc going into 2 inch galvanized ??


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in the first pic, is that 3inch pvc going into 2 inch galvanized ??


Yes sir! The second picture is on the kitchen side. 

Forgot to mention he had a birds nest on top of his vent....


----------



## Tango

...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> ...


Ahhh, the long cold of the great white north! Plenty of time to keep warm!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> ...


I like you better in the latex body suit you have....:devil3::devil3:


----------



## Tango

I believe his was done by the plumber/apprentice during the original construction only 6 years ago. She called the gas provider and the guy told her it was done wrong and since it's not his job he gave a lick of glue...

Funny thing though it didn't leak there, it leaked at the crimped elbow in the wall and it's only a drain!
.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I believe his was done by the plumber/apprentice during the original construction only 6 years ago. She called the gas provider and the guy told her it was done wrong and since it's not his job he gave a lick of glue...
> 
> Funny thing though it didn't leak there, it leaked at the crimped elbow in the wall and it's only a drain!
> .



one of those new pex to pvc transition pieces......just slop enough glue on and it will hold...


----------



## chonkie

Hehe, they would have been better off using Uponor and expanding the pex over the pvc.


----------



## jeffreyplumber

powellmatthew76 said:


> Manager said that facilities matience repaired leak. Facilities matience for Walmart is like 50k and up a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


 Damn that Walmart you get what you pay for! How about a living wage?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> I believe his was done by the plumber/apprentice during the original construction only 6 years ago. She called the gas provider and the guy told her it was done wrong and since it's not his job he gave a lick of glue...
> 
> Funny thing though it didn't leak there, it leaked at the crimped elbow in the wall and it's only a drain!
> .


Terrible hackery.

What's it a drain for?


----------



## Alan

powellmatthew76 said:


> Salary that is
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I'm betting in most rural areas they don't have in-house facilities maintenance. Around here a the bigger stores contract out their maintenance to a "property management company" and they try to hire whomever they can to make repairs to the property. 

I know my boss used to hate doing those kinds of jobs because it was always 3 months to get paid. First, send it to the property management and it has to go through their 30-day approval cycle, then it has to go to the business to go through their 30-day payment cycle, then back to the property management to cut a check directly to the person who did the repairs, so if you're lucky, you'll have a check in about 90 days for resetting a toilet.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Terrible hackery.
> 
> What's it a drain for?


Tankless water heater


----------



## canuck92

When pullin a toilet goes sidways. With a befour and after photo


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Alan said:


> I'm betting in most rural areas they don't have in-house facilities maintenance. Around here a the bigger stores contract out their maintenance to a "property management company" and they try to hire whomever they can to make repairs to the property.
> 
> I know my boss used to hate doing those kinds of jobs because it was always 3 months to get paid. First, send it to the property management and it has to go through their 30-day approval cycle, then it has to go to the business to go through their 30-day payment cycle, then back to the property management to cut a check directly to the person who did the repairs, so if you're lucky, you'll have a check in about 90 days for resetting a toilet.


Not only that, it is a PITA sometimes even getting any information about what the job is, let alone authorization. Just did one yesterday at a Wal mart. By the time the management company gets the job request, the story has gone from the employees who deal with the problem, to the store manager, maybe corporate, the management company, our dingbat girl in the office, and then me. It's amazing how different the job can be from how it gets described to me, and even the location in the store.

Show up at the store, no one knows what is going on, store manager on duty knows location only. Maintenance guy who worked on it is off course off today. Management company rep not available by phone, store manager disappears and never checks in again, need to track down employee to page her, wait for her to get back, on and on. I shouldn't care because I'm on the clock, but I do. I took 4 times longer to do the job and get signed off at the end, just because it took so long to track down the decision makers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> Not only that, it is a PITA sometimes even getting any information about what the job is, let alone authorization. Just did one yesterday at a Wal mart. By the time the management company gets the job request, the story has gone from the employees who deal with the problem, to the store manager, maybe corporate, the management company, our dingbat girl in the office, and then me. It's amazing how different the job can be from how it gets described to me, and even the location in the store.
> 
> Show up at the store, no one knows what is going on, store manager on duty knows location only. Maintenance guy who worked on it is off course off today. Management company rep not available by phone, store manager disappears and never checks in again, need to track down employee to page her, wait for her to get back, on and on. I shouldn't care because I'm on the clock, but I do. I took 4 times longer to do the job and get signed off at the end, just because it took so long to track down the decision makers.



just bill accordingly for your time spent there...and some extra for aggravation...


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> goeswiththeflow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, it is a PITA sometimes even getting any information about what the job is, let alone authorization. Just did one yesterday at a Wal mart. By the time the management company gets the job request, the story has gone from the employees who deal with the problem, to the store manager, maybe corporate, the management company, our dingbat girl in the office, and then me. It's amazing how different the job can be from how it gets described to me, and even the location in the store.
> 
> Show up at the store, no one knows what is going on, store manager on duty knows location only. Maintenance guy who worked on it is off course off today. Management company rep not available by phone, store manager disappears and never checks in again, need to track down employee to page her, wait for her to get back, on and on. I shouldn't care because I'm on the clock, but I do. I took 4 times longer to do the job and get signed off at the end, just because it took so long to track down the decision makers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bill accordingly for your time spent there...and some extra for aggravation...
Click to expand...

80% of my jobs are that kind of crap. If its a franchise chain or corporation ill bill 2 hours if its 1 hour 1 min clocked in. 
Mcdonalds are the worst. Try eeling a F.F.D under a deep fryer with 20 kids running around with big macs stepping on you dripping grease on you just so i can clear a french fry blockage.
Theres 3 managers but nobody has time to talk or sign an invoice but its a "BIG emergency"


----------



## goeswiththeflow

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just bill accordingly for your time spent there...and some extra for aggravation...


Oh yeah, figured that out real quick. Still hate the waste and inefficiency. Would much rather get paid for the time it took and be off to the next job.


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> When pullin a toilet goes sidways. With a befour and after photo





Did the old flange pull out of the hub?


Why do you use all plastic flanges? I like the sioux chief TKO stainless flanges. They fit 3" and 4" pipe.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Here we see Tangos last customer that wanted a washing machine piped in....the stand pipe musta not been long enough for the suds zone...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I first though it was a fake picture, but if you look through the right front window you can see the suds 3/4 the way up the window..or its white shades....


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Here we see Tangos last customer that wanted a washing machine piped in....the stand pipe musta not been long enough for the suds zone...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Talking about sud zone I refuse jobs when people want to resolve the issue. They have no idea in some cases it means redoing the entire laundry room and relocating entire rooms.


----------



## OpenSights

Can’t tell you how many calls I’ve had because people use liquid dish soap in a dishwasher or washing machine! Seems to happen most often in poverty communities and college town... generally speaking it’s an intelligence issue. Go figure....


----------



## Tango

Winner frost free drip drip install, no screws and no silicone!



.


----------



## Tango

On another job, frozen bib, and frozen split pex. How about electrical tape? How about a laundry hose for the dishwasher?

The funny thing is that the house was such in disrepair it needed a bulldozer but in the garage is a porche sports car belonging to the ex.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> On another job, frozen bib, and frozen split pex. How about electrical tape? How about a laundry hose for the dishwasher?
> 
> The funny thing is that the house was such in disrepair it needed a bulldozer but in the garage is a porche sports car belonging to the ex.
> 
> 
> .


You got a wee bit more snow than us, eh?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Winner frost free drip drip install, no screws and no silicone!
> .





Is that a bunch of roxul stuffed in that way too big of a hole behind the hose bibb?


I drill a 1-1/8" hole and use putty right behind the flange. The larger hole size lets it have pitch without me worrying about the angle I drill and gives me wiggle room to connect it. It also lets some warm air from the house reach the very end of the hose bibb.


For holding the hosebibb to the wall tapcons make great woodscrews :biggrin:






.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> You got a wee bit more snow than us, eh?





skoronesa said:


> Is that a bunch of roxul stuffed in that way too big of a hole behind the hose bibb?
> 
> 
> I drill a 1-1/8" hole and use putty right behind the flange. The larger hole size lets it have pitch without me worrying about the angle I drill and gives me wiggle room to connect it. It also lets some warm air from the house reach the very end of the hose bibb.
> 
> 
> For holding the hosebibb to the wall tapcons make great woodscrews :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I didn't want to be at the bulldozer house, miserable day and very dirty place but if the check clears then it was worth all the unprofitable 1 hour jobs this week. I was supposed to check a bathtub leak but it was right above the electrical panel and it didn't have a cover. Then there were missing tiles, I told her to have an electrician first because I wasn't going to get fried.

Yes it was roxul and yes the hole was a little big. Putty is useless because there's a 1" gap between the brick and wood and cold air enters the house from that gap. I spray foamed my house but everyone else has loose insulation from inside the joists. I put silicone at the end of the job for the rain.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When pullin a toilet goes sidways. With a befour and after photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the old flange pull out of the hub?
> 
> 
> Why do you use all plastic flanges? I like the sioux chief TKO stainless flanges. They fit 3" and 4" pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yup. Its mj banded cast, re did it in system 15.
Iv never heard of thoughs flanges ill check them out at the supplier, if they stock them...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Can’t tell you how many calls I’ve had because people use liquid dish soap in a dishwasher or washing machine! Seems to happen most often in poverty communities and college town... generally speaking it’s an intelligence issue. Go figure....



no its a LACK of intelligence issue........:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Yup. Its mj banded cast, re did it in system 15.
> Iv never heard of thoughs flanges ill check them out at the supplier, if they stock them...





And I have never heard of mj banded cast or system 15 lolz.




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> And I have never heard of mj banded cast or system 15 lolz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We don't have those here, the stainless ring incorporated in the flange.

They do sell the stainless ring separately but on commercial sometimes it makes it too high and the toilet isn't going to sit.

MJ--Mechanical Joint. Any Cast here we use these bands.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> We don't have those here, the stainless ring incorporated in the flange.
> 
> They do sell the stainless ring separately but on commercial sometimes it makes it too high and the toilet isn't going to sit.
> 
> MJ--Mechanical Joint. Any Cast here we use these bands.
> 
> 
> .


Those are called no-hubs around here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> And I have never heard of mj banded cast or system 15 lolz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...hjodqP8rC2wJ&usg=AOvVaw1qlxaRGAIsIoYer1kOga2-


looks like the canadians fancy names for PVC and no hub clamps at 5x the price...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> We don't have those here, the stainless ring incorporated in the flange.
> 
> They do sell the stainless ring separately but on commercial sometimes it makes it too high and the toilet isn't going to sit.
> 
> MJ--Mechanical Joint. Any Cast here we use these bands.
> 
> 
> .





We call those 2 band no-hub connectors because they are used on no-hub cast iron.When we say mechanical joint it can refer to ferncos, no-hubs, or husky/mission clamps. I only carry *4 *band no-hub connectors on the van because they are betterer and can be cut down if needed. I also carry ferncos.








.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like the canadians fancy names for PVC and no hub clamps at 5x the price...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





Naw mate, xfr is different than normal pvc. It has extra flame retardant stuff added. It's the stuff the orange sprinkler pipe is made from.














.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Naw mate, xfr is different than normal pvc. It has extra flame retardant stuff added. It's the stuff the orange sprinkler pipe is made from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



check my link on post 1813.....:smile:


----------



## canuck92

Stupid countertop installers, the peice of pipe as a sleeve trick usually works. 
Got me out of a jam today


----------



## Debo22

Digging to install a cleanout and found the Water Service at about 3 inches below grade


----------



## dhal22

OpenSights said:


> Those are called no-hubs around here.


No hub 'coupling'......... Call it a no hub 'band' and some wiseass will correct you on it.


----------



## OpenSights

dhal22 said:


> No hub 'coupling'......... Call it a no hub 'band' and some wiseass will correct you on it.


Darn it! I was going to try to find a No Hub Band song, but YouTube failed me....


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Digging to install a cleanout and found the Water Service at about 3 inches below grade


Hillcrest, San Diego a sweet old lady, had me replace her line from the curb meter to the house. That thing was an inch underground! Galvi. 

I did a ton of work for her... she even tried to hook me up with her granddaughter who was living with her while going to UCSD.


----------



## dhal22

I love the Gap Band.... Not a no hub band but great funk group from 70s -80's.

[ame="<div style="display: none;" id="ame_noshow_post_1582424645_2">
<a href="" title="You Tube" target="_blank">You Tube</a>
</div>
<div style="display: inline;" id="ame_doshow_post_1582424645_2">
<div class="djs_ame_container" style="margin:20px 0">

[MEDIA=youtube]0Dc4n8EuK78[/MEDIA]

</div>
</div>"]The Gap Band -- Burn Rubber On Me [[ Official Video ]] HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

dhal22 said:


> I love the Gap Band.... Not a no hub band but great funk group from 70s -80's.


----------



## Alan

Removed this today. Lazy @#%@ers.

I expected to find a main beam under the flange but there was nothing. Looks like the last fitting they had on their truck was a 3" street 1/4 bend. Cut it off, reamed out the fitting and put a standard hub-hub 1/4 bend and it was perfect. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rF0QbIOhNDX-_nfYHGpOkHK2k2yO54bp

The guy told me he's always had problems with this toilet clogging. Gee, I wonder why. I told him I won't set his toilet back on that piece of garbage if there's a way to fix it. Unbelievable.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Removed this today. Lazy @#%@ers.
> 
> I expected to find a main beam under the flange but there was nothing. Looks like the last fitting they had on their truck was a 3" street 1/4 bend. Cut it off, reamed out the fitting and put a standard hub-hub 1/4 bend and it was perfect.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rF0QbIOhNDX-_nfYHGpOkHK2k2yO54bp
> 
> The guy told me he's always had problems with this toilet clogging. Gee, I wonder why. I told him I won't set his toilet back on that piece of garbage if there's a way to fix it. Unbelievable.


Drywall screws spells out a con artist including the thing a ma jig.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Drywall screws spells out a con artist including the thing a ma jig.





By thing-a-ma-jig do you mean offset toilet flange?










.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> By thing-a-ma-jig do you mean offset toilet flange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes


----------



## Alan

skoronesa said:


> By thing-a-ma-jig do you mean offset toilet flange?.


I guess technically it is, but I've never seen one like this. What a piece of garbage. The area left of the hub is completely flat. No slope whatsoever.

I also can't understand how this would ever work to accept a wax ring, yet there were no signs of leaks around the subfloor. Lucky?

Worst of all there was no reason for it to be there in the first place.


----------



## Toli

Those are garbage. Usually those two ears on the right side that hold the bolt break off.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> I guess technically it is, but I've never seen one like this. What a piece of garbage. The area left of the hub is completely flat. No slope whatsoever.
> 
> I also can't understand how this would ever work to accept a wax ring, yet there were no signs of leaks around the subfloor. Lucky?
> 
> Worst of all there was no reason for it to be there in the first place.


The wax might of squished just enough to touch the far side?


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> The wax might of squished just enough to touch the far side?


But the wax is on the outside of the bolt in that case. 

:vs_OMG:


----------



## Alan

LoL, _WHAT_?


https://www.facebook.com/MarlonWebbSkits/videos/2756870784408530/?t=93


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> LoL, _WHAT_?
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MarlonWebbSkits/videos/2756870784408530/?t=93


Freaking clickbait.


----------



## Debo22

Toilet stoppage. Removed a trifecta- tampons, flushable wipes, and dental floss.


----------



## Standard Drain

lol


----------



## chonkie

Alan said:


> LoL, _WHAT_?
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MarlonWebbSkits/videos/2756870784408530/?t=93


:vs_laugh: Teflon tape on the drain body thread instead of putty on the flange. And you aren't doing a bathroom remod for $500, not even just labor. I couldn't watch the video past that. What a phucking hack. I did notice the first reply was how the person would hire him in a minute. What a joke.


----------



## Tango

This one made me almost cry. I'll wait for the woman to call me and replace that $hit. My job today was to snake... Take a good look there are so many goodies including one joint that was glued with silicone...

Oh and a bonus, a wall switch for a water heater instead of a light for the stairs! They even spelled in wrong water *thank *

Is the switch 220 volts???? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> This one made me almost cry. I'll wait for the woman to call me and replace that $hit. My job today was to snake... Take a good look there are so many goodies including one joint that was glued with silicone...
> 
> Oh and a bonus, a wall switch for a water heater instead of a light for the stairs! They even spelled in wrong water *thank *
> 
> Is the switch 220 volts???? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> .





Yes, that is all terrible but have you really never seen a wall switch for a water heater? Usually it's just seasonal homes but some people like them to save money when they aren't home or just for more peace of mind when they leave. I shut off my main water valve and my water heater when we leave for more than a day or so.




And the switch need only break 120v. 20 amp switches are very common so if they have a small electric this could work. Or it could be power to a gas/oil burner. or it could just run to a contactor which handles the high current.




In the states emergency shut-off switches are mandatory, usually at the top of the basement stairwell for safety purposes. But they are required to be red.


https://inspectapedia.com/heat/HVAC_Power_Switches.php


.


----------



## OpenSights

Well here’s my non plumbing “winner”.

I had a bottle of StarSan (acidic food grade sanitizer for brewing) on top of my freezer. Apparently the cap wasn’t tight and somehow got knocked on it’s side. I noticed that it leaked down the side so I cleaned that up. Last week I noticed what happened to the seal... $130 for a new one.:crying:


----------



## Tango

Used toilet seat for sale...


----------



## OpenSights

There are others in the building besides this...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> There are others in the building besides this...



only the mice will see it....


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> only the mice will see it....


Or the cockroaches.... there was a note on one of the doors. They had the property sprayed on Friday, but I saw about 20 of them running around.


----------



## Tango

Toilet genie???


.


----------



## skoronesa

Pretty sure this will always be my favorite plunger.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Pretty sure this will always be my favorite plunger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 LOL..and on amazon, but pricey for a toy..


https://www.amazon.com/Tools-Supply...583335352&sprefix=*******+plun,aps,232&sr=8-1


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

but first you need this to clog the pipes...
https://www.amazon.com/Funny-Toilet...V79QNDTRAXP&psc=1&refRID=GXKJBMM3CV79QNDTRAXP


----------



## Tango

Only in the movies... Yesterday's customer, she hated the sunken tub in the house she just bought 3 months ago. I told her I would never set foot in there, it's not even braced properly underneath. She wants the concrete laundry tub replaced but I couldn't find the main valve so she has homework to do looking above the ceiling tiles.


.


----------



## Tango

How about this diy dishwasher supply. Bonus stove super leveler kit.


.


----------



## Alan

I helped some friends with the plumbing on their kitchen remodel, and I should have taken a picture but I didn't want them to be embarrassed by it, so I skipped it.

When I got there to hook up the ice maker, the refrigerator wasn't pushed into the hole, so I got the line all hooked up and coiled and started to push it back and it was hitting the cabinet on two opposite corners.


Cabinet guy did good on installation, they were perfectly level, but the floor was so badly out, that it wouldn't fit in the hole.

I guess the cabinet guy should have taken that into consideration when he drew up the kitchen and given the fridge a little more of a gap.

I think my assumption would have been that the tile floor would have been installed semi-level, but I don't know who did the tile either. Part of it was definitely the structure though.

I'm not sure what they ended up doing. It's like they needed at least a 1/4" strip of something under the wheels on the right side.

Sad deal.


----------



## Tango

Slip nut required! The drain also leaked. The adults haden't used that bath in years, only the kids do and she didn't want to have it fixed right away. The house is in shambles kitty litter everywhere, the bath had literall 1/4" black crud all over and they haven't dusted the place in years. I hope the check clears!


.


----------



## Tango

In the same house of the stairway to hell.... Paint cans holding the pipe up. :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## chonkie

Wow, I sure hope that was a homeowner's diy job, because if a professional did any of that work and charged for it, they deserve to be taken out back and shot.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> In the same house of the stairway to hell.... Paint cans holding the pipe up. :vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> .


Is that a running trap?


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> Wow, I sure hope that was a homeowner's diy job, because if a professional did any of that work and charged for it, they deserve to be taken out back and shot.





Debo22 said:


> Is that a running trap?


I bet it's the home owner, he told me he had been living there about 12 years and I saw he had a bunch of tools when I was swapping out the heater. yep a running trap, and the washing machine stand pipe it like 10" long add some vent 90's in the mix!!. I even saw an element socket sitting beside the heater, I think he thought he could fix a leaking heater with the socket or something. It was leaking from the hot water nipple on top.

I also saw a sticker on the furnace that he hired an out of province gas furnace installer. I didn't tell him anything I was focused on the heater, but by hiring them they have no warranty and no recourse if something happens and the insurance will probably not cover anything because they aren't licensed here.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Is that a running trap?





If it is he better go catch it!!!!! :biggrin:






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> If it is he better go catch it!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



or close the door so it dont run away....


----------



## Tango

keep on rolling baby....


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> keep on rolling baby....
> 
> 
> .


 must be these people....
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-coronavirus&usg=AOvVaw0tehXbWTUeWez89eLk8VfN


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> keep on rolling baby....
> 
> 
> .





You know what time it is!!!!














.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You know what time it is!!!!
> 
> 
> Limp Bizkit - Rollin' (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This one is better! Lambo and goats, it's epic!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This one is better! Lambo and goats, it's epic!
> 
> 
> Lamborghini murcielago with goats in the trailer! Original video - YouTube



hes just taking his wives out for a cruise....


----------



## Tango

Even the cat was asking me what the hell is this! p-trap is installed backwards! That cat was so curious she checked every thing out. :smile:


.


----------



## chonkie

Love the extra slipjoint nut used to help hold it up. Whoever did that must have also done the crappy job of soldering all that copper. Looks like they used a foot of solder per joint.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> Love the extra slipjoint nut used to help hold it up. Whoever did that must have also done the crappy job of soldering all that copper. Looks like they used a foot of solder per joint.


Slip joint nut...it's the p-trap clean out.


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> Slip joint nut...it's the p-trap clean out.


Ah, looks like a slip joint nut to me. Although I've never had to deal with a ptrap with a cleanout on the bottom.


----------



## OpenSights

chonkie said:


> Ah, looks like a slip joint nut to me. Although I've never had to deal with a ptrap with a cleanout on the bottom.


Oh, you don’t know the fun you’re missing! Especially when it’s buried in the ceiling of the apartment below used for a tub drain! As bad as a drum trap.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Oh, you don’t know the fun you’re missing! Especially when it’s buried in the ceiling of the apartment below used for a tub drain! As bad as a drum trap.





Yeah dude, sucks balls!! The damn snake will just not go through it!!! Gets caught in the hollow of the plug or cap. Had a house last week with a cast brass sweat trap that was put in like 100 years ago. Was one of those old tubs with no overflow and the waste assembly was in the back of a closet. I was working in this tiny knucker hole hitting my head on the top of the opening. PITD.




I feel bad for the poor people who have those buried. I told them they had to open the ceiling. It has some water damage anyway from when they plunged the tub and it came out the waste assembly tube. The narrow board hardwood floor was phucked up pretty good too. They are trying to get their insurance to cover it. I said just call us back when the ceiling is open.








.


----------



## chonkie

OpenSights said:


> Oh, you don’t know the fun you’re missing! Especially when it’s buried in the ceiling of the apartment below used for a tub drain! As bad as a drum trap.


So I applied to a service company in Allen Tx a week ago. The owner called me on Monday to interview me a little, and I think it went well. Knowing my luck, I'll get hired, and now that this scenario has been mentioned here, watch it be the first thing I have to deal with.


----------



## OpenSights

Today’s job. The only reason why we had to replace this was because the steel tub drain. Normally we walk in with demo done, but for some reason this cheap LL wants to pay a plumber to demo... 

I hate this kind of demo! Metal lathe! 

I don’t know how well you can see the mold, it was way worse once everything was out. Where the mold is, is the wet wall of a shower in the BTB bathrooms. Not 100% on where it is coming from. The old troll had a galvi plug in it. When we pulled that wall, in one piece because of the water lines, the valve wasn’t dripping. Later on it started leaking. The grout in the shower didn’t look the greatest, not horrible, but not not perfect. 

I’m totally whooped! Only had about three hours of sleep last night. Had my club meetings last night. We had eight homebrews to sample, an ounce or two of each. Anytime I mix a bunch of craft or homebrew, it seems like I breathe with my nose/mouth and exhale out the other end. So I decided to sleep on the couch vs. broken ribs or something. Broken sleep all night long.

I’ll try to take some pictures of the mess we have to deal with on the drain next week. A 1960’s winner for sure!


----------



## Tango

This is my 5th service call for this guy and he bought the house only 2 years ago. I had to replace the no name shower faucet, fix a broken C/O and today a burnt out element/thermostat and wire. I took a few winner pics of this jungle gym.




.


----------



## Tango

I wonder why we have a ceiling stain???


.


----------



## Tango

People are pissed off when they take the offer on the box (same day water heater install). So my local HD has to put stickers on each box because it isn't true. As you can see they don't always do so. 

They hire an out of province contractor and customers have to wait about 5 days and their guys don't speak the local language either.

I heard the guys from the sub cause damage in many houses, customer complaints and tantrums are legendary. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Debo22

Why do people bother with tub and sink re-glazing?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Why do people bother with tub and sink re-glazing?


It's all about the savings $$$$. People have different priorities in life.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Why do people bother with tub and sink re-glazing?





Because re-glazing an antique cast iron fixture can preserve the past and current beauty of a home.


What you have posted pictures of however, is most decidely not re-glazing. That is repainting. Glazing is a silicate glass coating that is baked on into a homogenous layer which fuses to the underlying baked enamel coating. Glazing is also a sugar/water mix applied to donuts. You have posted peeling paint without a donut, or re-glaze job in sight.




My real beef isn't with you. It's with the charlatans who advertise this as re-glazing. You're just using the incorrectly common nomenclature now associated with these abortions.










.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Because re-glazing an antique cast iron fixture can preserve the past and current beauty of a home.
> 
> 
> What you have posted pictures of however, is most decidely not re-glazing. That is repainting. Glazing is a silicate glass coating that is baked on into a homogenous layer which fuses to the underlying baked enamel coating. Glazing is also a sugar/water mix applied to donuts. You have posted peeling paint without a donut, or re-glaze job in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My real beef isn't with you. It's with the charlatans who advertise this as re-glazing. You're just using the incorrectly common nomenclature now associated with these abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mmmmm..... donuts.

I see these failed tubs quite a bit


----------



## OpenSights

We “failed” inspection a couple of weeks ago because of this. 

We replaced a three handle faucet in a slum rental. Faucet was fine, but the LL now needs to have the tub reglazed or replaced.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This is my 5th service call for this guy and he bought the house only 2 years ago. I had to replace the no name shower faucet, fix a broken C/O and today a burnt out element/thermostat and wire. I took a few winner pics of this jungle gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thats called job security.....for you...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Why do people bother with tub and sink re-glazing?



its not really " re glazing" its" refinishing" , I have seen a few tubs refinished and they never hold up, its a cheap short fix, unless you pull the tub or sink and send it out to a real reglazing place that bakes the glazing like they did originally in the factory and thats only on cast or steel tubs or sinks..
I have seen repairs of chips that have come out great, you cant tell where it was, but I dont know how long those repairs even last...theres nothing like a factory finish that was put on during manufacturing..unless its schit kolher with all their pin holes in the finish...


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> This is my 5th service call for this guy and he bought the house only 2 years ago. I had to replace the no name shower faucet, fix a broken C/O and today a burnt out element/thermostat and wire. I took a few winner pics of this jungle gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn that's some extreme hub to almost no hub going on there. Phuck lowering the wye's that's too damn difficult!


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats called job security.....for you...


He's a good paying customer too! The first time he wasn't too happy I didn't have 4" fitting in my truck to fix his C/O but he called again and again... Big house, both have very good paying jobs...

I told him a few things that weren't correct but he leaves em be until it becomes a problem like his shower faucet. He didn't want to replace it so I took the cartridge out so he could try to find one, he paid me several days later to put it back in after soaking it in a solution. Then months later he finally had me replace the no name faucet. :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> He's a good paying customer too! The first time he wasn't too happy I didn't have 4" fitting in my truck to fix his C/O but he called again and again... Big house, both have very good paying jobs...
> 
> I told him a few things that weren't correct but he leaves em be until it becomes a problem like his shower faucet. He didn't want to replace it so I took the cartridge out so he could try to find one, he paid me several days later to put it back in after soaking it in a solution. Then months later he finally had me replace the no name faucet. :biggrin:




I use 35% HCl to clean stuff real quick. I bet H2SO4 would work well too for lime/rust. I keep at least a half gallon of HCl on the van all the time. 





Works well on those galv urinal lines you can't get the snake through too. Then since it's draining kinda good you can tell them I got it this time but next time I am opening the wall. Gives them some time to come to terms with it so you don't have much if any push back when they call again and you want to open the wall.




We have this one factory, three urinals in a row and none of the s.o.b.s working there will flush the phucking urinals. I have snaked/mini-jetted them several times. We are there usual service plumber. They recently hired some cheap hack to replace some fixtures and then they had a guy epoxy coat the floors and up the walls. The hack couldn't set the toilets correctly and replaced the high flush toilets with some flushmates. Guess who has lots of clogs now? The epoxy guy left a plug of epoxy in the womens room floor drain almost and 1-1/2" thick, I had to drill it out with a hole saw. Luckily the trap had water in it when he did it. I had told them a while back we need to open the wall and add a c.o. so I can properly clean the line in the slab and to replace some pipe in the wall. *I can not wait for the next time they clog so I can hammer open that wall on the backside. I told those phuckers what needed to be done BEFORE they renovated and they cheaped out and made my life more difficult and their future more expensive.*



I told them not to replace the good toilets. Now their only option is a 1" line and some sloan valves. Buku bucks.









.









.


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve seen intentionally bent galvanized water lines a few times over the years, not common, but I do see them. Was this a common/accepted thing to do, or was this done by a penny pinching plumber back in the day?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen intentionally bent galvanized water lines a few times over the years, not common, but I do see them. Was this a common/accepted thing to do, or was this done by a penny pinching plumber back in the day?




I have seen this many times over the years from SO. CA. to W. WASH. STATE
and SLC, UT :biggrin:
I think it is the way old time plumbers saved fittings and got the job done, :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen intentionally bent galvanized water lines a few times over the years, not common, but I do see them. Was this a common/accepted thing to do, or was this done by a penny pinching plumber back in the day?





*It was the common thing to do*. I don't think it was penny pinching either. We have hydraulic benders at the shop. My oldest boss bought them at the tail end of his field tenure. We have no less than 5 conduit benders because our guys would use them for waterlines. Would you consider an hvac guy penny pinching if he bent his acr? It used to be the same with waterlines. *Less joints means less leaks and less labour.*



Remember, *electricians used to bend*, thread, and screw almost as much pipe as plumbers. All conduit was the same as water piping. Thus *galvanized pipe was made with softer alloys*. It also used to be commonly available as seamless instead of welded because it *was expected that tradesmen would bend it.*


*The same has been happening with sticks of copper though most of you don't bend waterlines and wouldn't notice.* Just a year and a half ago mueller stopped tempering their L 1/2" and 3/4" copper enough to bend without it breaking. Now if I want to bend it I have to temper it first which totally wipes out the time saving of not having to sweat a couple joints. Or I have to buy acr sticks which are expensive. Used to be that L and acr was the same but some pieces went for extra cleaning after the tempering process. Now the lines diverge before the extra tempering. Saves them the added cost of heating the L pipe more. I would also guess that they sell more prefab linesets and less straight acr with the advent of mini splits.




There are still a couple plumbers in my area that bend all their 1/2" and most of their 3/4" copper, especially when piping new houses or new boilers. Looks so much nicer and is *as good as having permanent branding* all over the basement. No one forgets the name of the guy in our town who bends all his copper. He's been doing it for 40 years. He doesn't use stickers 










.


----------



## skoronesa

In the following pictures you'll note that even though ACR and L have the same wall thickness they have different pressure ratings. This is because while they are both labeled as "Hard" copper the ACR has a softer temper so it can be bent. Hard copper isn't always hard.


You can also see the effect that using more energy to temper the pipe has on cost.





.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> *It was the common thing to do*
> 
> 
> 
> There are still a couple plumbers in my area that bend all their 1/2" and most of their 3/4" copper, especially when piping new houses or new boilers. Looks so much nicer and is *as good as having permanent branding* all over the basement. No one forgets the name of the guy in our town who bends all his copper. He's been doing it for 40 years. He doesn't use stickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow bending copper was last done in the 60's or something. And copper in houses ended in 1990. I still repair copper or when it's not worth getting the pex out.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Wow bending copper was last done in the 60's or something. And copper in houses ended in 1990. I still repair copper or when it's not worth getting the pex out.





Every plumber or heating mechanic at our company has sweat fittings on their van. Most have a propress tool. Some have more propress than sweat. I have more sweat than pex and propress fittings combined. I use my pex crimpers like three times a year where as I sweat fittings like three or four times a month. *The install guys have B tanks because on some newcon/renos we do that much copper.*
*
*
You can sweat fittings in a much smaller space than you can crimp or press. I have replaced shower elbows through the 2-1/4" hole the ecutcheon can cover twice in the past two years. Use a long bit to unscrew the ears. Wet the area behind/around it with spray bottle. Heat and pop off with beater. Flux the pretinned nipple by dipping your solder in the jar. Use new shower arm to get new elbow on. Put screws in a bit to hold and then solder. Works great as long as the pipe in the wall is properly restrained. On the first one I screwed on a clip below the joint first. It's amazing what you can do through a small hole when your bit is long enough :vs_laugh:



Water heaters must have metallic tubing for the first 18" inches I believe. Do you use galvanized? Or do you use those flexi tubes?


I replaced a frost-free hosebibb today and used all sweat stuff. I bent some copper and fixed a couple breaks on a spigot line last friday.




.


----------



## skoronesa

I swear that burn mark in the first pic was from the last guy who put a coupling there...:whistling2:


:biggrin:




.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Water heaters must have metallic tubing for the first 18" inches I believe. Do you use galvanized? Or do you use those flexi tubes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pex directly to the heater is perfectly fine in our code. Galvanised, what for nowadays? Only seen galvy in 3-4 very old houses and only used for drains and a water main column for government buildings. That's it.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Pex directly to the heater is perfectly fine in our code. Galvanised, what for nowadays? Only seen galvy in 3-4 very old houses and only used for drains and a water main column for government buildings. That's it.





They were rhetorical questions. I was giving you a ribbing :smile:


I have seen the sheath on fosta pex slide over the crimp ring from too much heat. I don't like the idea of pex right on a water heater. Should be after the tempering valve. If someone cranks the temp up on their indirect the pex could get pulled out of a fitting if it's not supported correctly.



The only time I use galv is for rough nipples or if they have threaded stops and the house is garbage. I am not wasting seamless chromed brass nipples on a garbage house in a pos mdf vanity where you'll never see them.




I did use a 2"x1-1/2" galv bushing at a school the other day. They had removed a sink in the kitchen years ago and the 2" galv tee in the wall was plugged and then cemented over so my manager only ordered me an 1-1/2" trap adapter. I happen to have the bushing because I used it to test something years ago.


That 2" plug was like Excalibur. Three foot cheater on my 18". Two foot wrench was slipping off because the jaws were too wide. I heated it up first with my torch and lit something in the wall on fire so I ran to fill a bucket. Turned out to just be some paper towel they stuffed in to hold the wet concrete. 







.


----------



## skoronesa

And some guys said I would never use that trimo!! lolz





.


----------



## OpenSights

That LL that freaked out because both my master and I coughed. Well he’s been group texting both of us. We looked at it yesterday to get sizes and what we need.

He does admit he knows nothing about plumbing, sometimes I think that’s a bad thing...

He called saying his maintenance guy couldn’t shut the water down to make other repairs. Tuesday we waited for 45 minutes and gave up and left to finish installing a tub for him at a different property. 10:30 he calls and asks where we are. I told him we waited for him and gave up. “Oh, I thought we were meeting at 10.”

Anyway the group text started going off again today. I’m sure y’all will be to follow with the names blacked out.

Second is me texting my Master during the blitz...


----------



## chonkie

:vs_laugh: What a doofus. He deserves the idiot tax.


----------



## OpenSights

chonkie said:


> :vs_laugh: What a doofus. He deserves the idiot tax.


Now he only wants us to replace the valve on the house side of the meter. 

Here are the pictures he sent us last week....


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Now he only wants us to replace the valve on the house side of the meter.
> 
> Here are the pictures he sent us last week....



*I say replace everything, those meters look ancient. *





I would do a nipple in 3/4" or 1" on the right one and then switch back to 1/2". This way if they upsize later you have a piece there to connect to. Also, depending on the pressure may want a prv.









.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> *I say replace everything, those meters look ancient. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would do a nipple in 3/4" or 1" on the right one and then switch back to 1/2". This way if they upsize later you have a piece there to connect to. Also, depending on the pressure may want a prv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1” brass on the city side, 1 1/4” copper on the building side. The meter on the right seems to feed one hose bib which has no guts.

I agree, replace it all, but he is cheap.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> 1” brass on the city side, 1 1/4” copper on the building side. The meter on the right seems to feed one hose bib which has no guts.
> 
> I agree, replace it all, but he is cheap.





That is an irrigation meter. That's common on large properties. Water for irrigation doesn't count towards the sewer bill......because it isn't going down the sewer.


My point was that it's a whole separate meter and only a 1/2" nipple. I would upsize that for a foot or two and then switch to 1/2". I know it's only a small difference but if they choose to add to that line it gives you easier options, especially if you propress it now or later.


Although if there's almost no grass than I guess it probably won't get any additions later.








.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> That is an irrigation meter. That's common on large properties. Water for irrigation doesn't count towards the sewer bill......because it isn't going down the sewer.
> 
> 
> My point was that it's a whole separate meter and only a 1/2" nipple. I would upsize that for a foot or two and then switch to 1/2". I know it's only a small difference but if they choose to add to that line it gives you easier options, especially if you propress it now or later.
> 
> 
> Although if there's almost no grass than I guess it probably won't get any additions later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trust me, I’m far more familiar with irrigation than I’d like!


----------



## Debo22

Watch your feet when you’re using this sink


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Watch your feet when you’re using this sink



dont you know nothing...its a built in shoe cleaner.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dont you know nothing...its a built in shoe cleaner.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I was called out for the tankless water heater intermittently throwing a code so I stood in front of the sink and turned on the hot water to get the heater to fire and felt water draining on my boot.


----------



## chonkie

I was recently draining an old w/h in a closet in a garage. I opened the t&p without checking to make sure it was tied in to anything, it drained a little on the floor, oops. Copper from the t&p went right down to the floor, looked tied in at a glance.


----------



## skoronesa

chonkie said:


> I was recently draining an old w/h in an closet in a garage. I opened the t&p without checking to make sure it was tied in to anything, it drained a little on the floor, oops. Copper from the t&p went right down to the floor, looked tied in at a glance.





One guy around here does one wrap of electrical tape and jams the pipe into a male adapter. He is already sweating the dielectric unions but can't be bothered to solder that. Another guy puts the pipe in the male adapter, squishes the joint with his channellocks, and then rotates the pipe in the joint a bit.


If you're that lazy than just cut a piece of black iron(or galv.) at the shop before you go, no threading or soldering involved, cheaper too. Just take a 10' stick and cut the 40" or so off. You'll get two relief pipes out of each stick.











.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> One guy around here does one wrap of electrical tape and jams the pipe into a male adapter. He is already sweating the dielectric unions but can't be bothered to solder that. Another guy puts the pipe in the male adapter, squishes the joint with his channellocks, and then rotates the pipe in the joint a bit.
> 
> 
> If you're that lazy than just cut a piece of black iron(or galv.) at the shop before you go, no threading or soldering involved, cheaper too. Just take a 10' stick and cut the 40" or so off. You'll get two relief pipes out of each stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 I had one a couple months ago a T/P that was leaking forever, good thing it was soldered to the building drain.

Then let's say someone is in their closet looking for stuff and the T/P opens and scalds an elderly person or anyone else right in the face?

Or it spews into the electrical panel?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> One guy around here does one wrap of electrical tape and jams the pipe into a male adapter. He is already sweating the dielectric unions but can't be bothered to solder that. Another guy puts the pipe in the male adapter, squishes the joint with his channellocks, and then rotates the pipe in the joint a bit.
> 
> 
> If you're that lazy than just cut a piece of black iron(or galv.) at the shop before you go, no threading or soldering involved, cheaper too. Just take a 10' stick and cut the 40" or so off. You'll get two relief pipes out of each stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


its against code to use any steel pipe in the T&P it can rust closed...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its against code to use any steel pipe in the T&P it can rust closed...





Than use pvc. My point is that I have no time or patience for the schmucks who can't be bothered to put a short piece of pipe on the t&p. Like tango said, it's right at the level to burn someone.




I was at a school a couple months ago, T&P had been dripping for a while. I was sent to get the info off it so my manager could order a new one. I am standing there face next to this thing reading the fine print while it drips when I realize, I am 6" from a 2" relief on a steam boiler with no down pipe. Had it gone off I wouldn't have a face.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Than use pvc. My point is that I have no time or patience for the schmucks who can't be bothered to put a short piece of pipe on the t&p. Like tango said, it's right at the level to burn someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a school a couple months ago, T&P had been dripping for a while. I was sent to get the info off it so my manager could order a new one. I am standing there face next to this thing reading the fine print while it drips when I realize, I am 6" from a 2" relief on a steam boiler with no down pipe. Had it gone off I wouldn't have a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


not code to use pvc either, when the T&P blows with super heated water it can cause the PVC to collapse and seal off..you must use a none corrosive metallic piping for any relief valve..copper or brass...


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I once worked for a guy who thought that drip tubes were optional. We would install them when he thought to get one, or if we could reuse the old one, but often he would forget, and say that we'd just go back later and put it in. He must have paid the master to go do it, because I was the only apprentice, and the logical choice as the lowest paid, but I never went back and installed a single one. Same guy would ***** and moan about how horrible shark bites are, but it was amazing how many he had on the truck come 3:00 on a Friday.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than use pvc. My point is that I have no time or patience for the schmucks who can't be bothered to put a short piece of pipe on the t&p. Like tango said, it's right at the level to burn someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a school a couple months ago, T&P had been dripping for a while. I was sent to get the info off it so my manager could order a new one. I am standing there face next to this thing reading the fine print while it drips when I realize, I am 6" from a 2" relief on a steam boiler with no down pipe. Had it gone off I wouldn't have a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> not code to use pvc either, when the T&P blows with super heated water it can cause the PVC to collapse and seal off..you must use a none corrosive metallic piping for any relief valve..copper or brass...
Click to expand...

In my neck of the woods they allow cpvc for the t&p valve. It takes less than a minute to put one in and guys still don't install them.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not code to use pvc either, when the T&P blows with super heated water it can cause the PVC to collapse and seal off..you must use a none corrosive metallic piping for any relief valve..copper or brass...


We install what the supplier gives us and it's real thin plastic tube that's warped like a banana. So that mean in our area it's code approved.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> We install what the supplier gives us and it's real thin plastic tube that's warped like a banana. So that mean in our area it's code approved.





Must be ABS lolz


Everyone so far has neglected to mention the most important reason you put a stick of 3/4" on the relief, so when you get a late night call for some pinholes and you forget to restock the van you can steal a piece of pipe off the t&p!!! :vs_laugh:








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> We install what the supplier gives us and it's real thin plastic tube that's warped like a banana. So that mean in our area it's code approved.



it must be suffering from Peyronie's disease............................:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> it must be suffering from Peyronie's disease............................:vs_laugh:


pipes that have erectile problems, great.:vs_OMG:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> pipes that have erectile problems, great.:vs_OMG:



just remember..plumbers are better at laying pipe.....or plumbers have rigid pipes...( well a bit less since pex came around)...:vs_laugh:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

This is just the latest problem from this house I just bought. I should have run when the seller told me service contractors charge too much so he did most of the work himself. Yeah, because we don't do this crap. 

Instead of cutting the tile correctly they made an offset flange by using a wax ring, haha. Then when the closet bolts didn't line up they used 4" deck screws to hold down the toilet.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter

More pictures from my new house.


----------



## Tango

A repost but yeah. Today's winner the tub spout backing.


.


----------



## Tango

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> More pictures from my new house.


You should see mine, the kitchen line under the slab, they didn't know to tie it in to the main so they brought it out of the concrete and back down over the floor drain.

The washing machine pipe pulled apart and it was pretty dark and when I put some glue it didn't stick and I realized they tried polyethylene pipe into the abs.

I still have 50% of the plumbing to redo in this hacked house but I've got other priorities... :crying:


----------



## OpenSights

Whenever I walk into my basement and I look at my plumbing, shake my head and say to myself.... not until I get a new mainline this summer.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

my house was built back in before 1910, you should have seen what they called plumbing back then, and I had the gas light pipes all over the place...the whole rotted cast 4 inch sewer line in my basement dropped when I touched it, about 30 running feet..good thing was it had almost new sdr 6 inch sewer line going into the street and coming through the wall,so put on a new house trap and repiped..


----------



## OpenSights

HTML:







ShtRnsdownhill said:


> my house was built back in before 1910, you should have seen what they called plumbing back then, and I had the gas light pipes all over the place...the whole rotted cast 4 inch sewer line in my basement dropped when I touched it, about 30 running feet..good thing was it had almost new sdr 6 inch sewer line going into the street and coming through the wall,so put on a new house trap and repiped..


1900 house here. I’m guessing plumbing was installed in the ‘20’s or ‘30’s along with the single story additions, Michigan basement and clay cistern under the kitchen.


----------



## Venomthirst

A lot of people have been taking out building traps here... might have wished they didn't with the Corona virus blowing through the sewer into their basements..


guys at work are nervous to even open a c.o anymore.. for the record I rent but Live in a house form 1920.. that has hydronic heating large cast rads. field stone foundation and such.. but I worked with landlord and took out existing cast iron and copper drains...


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> A lot of people have been taking out building traps here... might have wished they didn't with the Corona virus blowing through the sewer into their basements..
> 
> 
> guys at work are nervous to even open a c.o anymore.. for the record I rent but Live in a house form 1920.. that has hydronic heating large cast rads. field stone foundation and such.. but I worked with landlord and took out existing cast iron and copper drains...


On that note I’m on my own city sewer for now.


----------



## skoronesa

My house was built sometime in the mid 1800's. The waste line going out is about 80 years old, and it's the new waste line!!! lolz. There is a second old cast iron stack still going through the wall from when the septic was outback.


See, you guys are dumb, buying houses with intact plumbing. When we got ours the holding company had let the oil run out to the furnace so we got all new water pipes when we moved in. Which is for the best because the old stuff was galvanized with only copper stub ups.


I keep telling my self I am going to dig up the cast iron and replace it. It's only like 18" deep. I am always amazed it doesn't freeze because the driveway rut has cut quite some dirt off and it can't be more than a foot on that side. Also, my wife had this terrible idea of cutting the trees down in the front. Aside from us getting baked in the summer, if those trees arent there drinking a ton anymore our septic surely won't drain! We can't have more than 20' of leach field lolz








.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> A lot of people have been taking out building traps here... might have wished they didn't with the Corona virus blowing through the sewer into their basements..
> 
> 
> guys at work are nervous to even open a c.o anymore.. for the record I rent but Live in a house form 1920.. that has hydronic heating large cast rads. field stone foundation and such.. but I worked with landlord and took out existing cast iron and copper drains...


A woman called today to have her mainline unclogged to the septic system and she wasn't happy I wasn't going to do it. She told me well we cleaned all the poop in the basement. Sorry my machine is not designed for 4". She wasn't believing me probably because of the virus but I want no part getting stuck under the slab with a machine that is borderline.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> A woman called today to have her mainline unclogged to the septic system and she wasn't happy I wasn't going to do it. She told me well we cleaned all the poop in the basement. Sorry my machine is not designed for 4". She wasn't believing me probably because of the virus but I want no part getting stuck under the slab with a machine that is borderline.


The bigger danger is getting your cable twisted up in the septic. First question to ask is when it was pumped last. 3 or more people, every three years. Call back.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> The bigger danger is getting your cable twisted up in the septic. First question to ask is when it was pumped last. 3 or more people, every three years. Call back.


Yeah I read that here to get the cable in the tank, since I know nothing about they are made and it's a risk no thanks.

What does you last line mean about the call back?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Yeah I read that here to get the cable in the tank, since I know nothing about they are made and it's a risk no thanks.
> 
> What does you last line mean about the call back?


If they have the tank pumped, you know right where it is and rough distance. Once they have it pumped if their drains still don’t work, have them call you back.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> The bigger danger is getting your cable twisted up in the septic. First question to ask is when it was pumped last. 3 or more people, every three years. Call back.



Dude, must be because you run 1/2" but even then I don't know. Maybe if you put a ton of cable in on auto and then try pulling back manually.


I can't tell you how many times when I was new that I ran 80' of cable into a tank that was only 20' away with no ill effect. But again, that was 5/8" and 3/4" mostly. Did it at least a couple times with 1/2" though, no issues.




Tango said:


> Yeah I read that here to get the cable in the tank, since I know nothing about they are made and it's a risk no thanks.
> 
> What does you last line mean about the call back?




He means call them back and tell them to have the septic tank pumped first. I tell customers they should pump first and have the guy use the hose to suck on the tank inlet, usually sucks the clog out of the mainline. Most septic guys around here know to try that first. A couple of them keep 4x3 90's on the truck to make this easier.










.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Dude, must be because you run 1/2" but even then I don't know. Maybe if you put a ton of cable in on auto and then try pulling back manually.
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how many times when I was new that I ran 80' of cable into a tank that was only 20' away with no ill effect. But again, that was 5/8" and 3/4" mostly. Did it at least a couple times with 1/2" though, no issues.
> 
> .


Same here, but I’ve also twisted up 60’ of cable in a city sewer running 14’ under a residential house...

Get the tank pumped, you know where they dug, lay it out like you would rough it add 5-10’ for stupidity and you got it safely.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> If they have the tank pumped, you know right where it is and rough distance. Once they have it pumped if their drains still don’t work, have them call you back.




Yeah, and then you can run it from the outside in and not have to drain 50 gallons of schit from the c.o. or pull the toilet!!! :biggrin:









.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Yeah, and then you can run it from the outside in and not have to drain 50 gallons of schit from the c.o. or pull the toilet!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I keep some 3” and a 45 and a 90° just for that! Always in winter!!!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I keep some 3” and a 45 and a 90° just for that! Always in winter!!!





I meant the septic &sewer suckers keep a 4x3 camlock 90 because the 3" end fits in the end of the 4" pipe dumping into the septic tank. So they can put the 90 on their hose, lower it down, and just swing it into the inlet pipe then suck out all the schit.




But yeah, I know what you mean, make your self an extension for getting the snake into the inlet if it's deep/off to the side. I usually use 2".








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I meant the septic &sewer suckers keep a 4x3 camlock 90 because the 3" end fits in the end of the 4" pipe dumping into the septic tank. So they can put the 90 on their hose, lower it down, and just swing it into the inlet pipe then suck out all the schit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I know what you mean, make your self an extension for getting the snake into the inlet if it's deep/off to the side. I usually use 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





hey try and say this 10 times fast " sewer septic sucker".. go for it,,,:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey try and say this 10 times fast " sewer septic sucker".. go for it,,,:vs_laugh:





I prefer "Salmon Ella's Seafood Shanty". :biggrin:


Mrs.Ella knows a thing or two about shrimp gumbo, Cajun style!








.


----------



## Venomthirst

1st question to ask about septic is.. do you have access to the lids.. some tanks have 2 lids some tanks a 1 and some have 3... if they have 1 lid there is a clean out at the inlet and outlet concrete plug... a lot of the time the inlet baffle is just loaded with grease burgers.. 



If the tank is over the outlet and ground is not frozen and no big trees your in for a job...


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> 1st question to ask about septic is.. do you have access to the lids.. some tanks have 2 lids some tanks a 1 and some have 3... if they have 1 lid there is a clean out at the inlet and outlet concrete plug... a lot of the time the inlet baffle is just loaded with grease burgers..
> 
> If the tank is over the outlet and ground is not frozen and no big trees your in for a job...







Some of them have 5 lids. And some of them have 5 places the lids can be but only 3 lids and sometimes they are on diagonal corners. I hate those tanks. They make me dig so much every time. 





I even got one where the inlet and outlet lids were in the corners but the sucker lid was in the middle, like wtf.













.


----------



## skoronesa

Here's a beautiful one from a couple weeks ago. First time I have ever seen this and was surprised they didn't put a hose clamp on it too! At least they added some glue!! It was not leaking btw.









.


----------



## Tango

My customer this morning, he saw the washing machine hose leaking and obviously teflon is made to plug leaks. Man this one is funny! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> My customer this morning, he saw the washing machine hose leaking and obviously teflon is made to plug leaks. Man this one is funny! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


did it stop the leak???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> My customer this morning, he saw the washing machine hose leaking and obviously teflon is made to plug leaks. Man this one is funny! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


but the sad truth is these people walk among us, they vote and breed...thats scary..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> did it stop the leak???


He said it did, must of been very minor.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

He is exactly the guy who those color coded supply hoses were made for.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> He is exactly the guy who those color coded supply hoses were made for.



now he just needs to buy color coded teflon tape and hes good to go.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

this compression tape is pretty slick stuff for an emergency repair...


https://www.amazon.com/XFasten-Sili...pression+tape+for+leaks&qid=1585225622&sr=8-5


----------



## CT-18

Just think of it this way. If everyone was mechanically inclined enough to maintain there own mechanical and plumbing systems in there homes and businesses what would some of the people on this board be doing.


----------



## skoronesa

CT-18 said:


> Just think of it this way. If everyone was mechanically inclined enough to maintain there own mechanical and plumbing systems in there homes and businesses what would some of the people on this board be doing.





I'd be carving logs into giant genitalia models of different species.














.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> now he just needs to buy color coded teflon tape and hes good to go.....:vs_laugh:





Color coded pipe insulation  I like color coded stuff. I think we have all had that moment when we push the washer back into the hole only to run it and find out we put the hoses on wrong :vs_mad:





.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Color coded pipe insulation  I like color coded stuff. I think we have all had that moment when we push the washer back into the hole only to run it and find out we put the hoses on wrong :vs_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had a damn call back for a washing machine, I inverted the hoses.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I had a damn call back for a washing machine, I inverted the hoses.





I always have a little brain fart when they have a hose going to the dryer for steaming. Logic tells me that you should feed it hot water but for some reason almost all the ones I see are fed cold :vs_worry:








.


----------



## Alan

Call back last night from the new house I did. 

She's complaining that the kitchen faucet has been loose from day 1 and now it's falling out of the hole. Why didn't she mention it the last time I was there? Probably because it wasn't actually loose from day 1.

However, what I do remember was that they used some stainless sink that's either under-mount or self-rimming, and the granite company mounted it too far back, and when they drilled for the faucet, the hole went right through the channel for the self-rimming option.

I told them that it was an issue at the time and they declined to get the idiot back to fix his screw up and asked me to do the best I could. I was able to get the channel cleared away to make room for the mounting nut, but the edge of the sink was still in the way. I'm thinking about enlarging the hole from the bottom, but what a pain in the butt that's going to be.

I've never actually tried drilling stainless before but watched a co-worker do it with a step bit and it took 2 bits to get a hole in the dumb thing. Probably going too fast. I'm not really keen on trying to do this crap on my back either.

Of course in all the years they've built houses they've "never had to talk to someone about something like this."

Just like the guy who missed the stud for the 8" baseboard. Never happened ever. 

Tired of dealing with her, I'd rather stay home today. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Call back last night from the new house I did.
> 
> She's complaining that the kitchen faucet has been loose from day 1 and now it's falling out of the hole. Why didn't she mention it the last time I was there? Probably because it wasn't actually loose from day 1.
> 
> However, what I do remember was that they used some stainless sink that's either under-mount or self-rimming, and the granite company mounted it too far back, and when they drilled for the faucet, the hole went right through the channel for the self-rimming option.
> 
> I told them that it was an issue at the time and they declined to get the idiot back to fix his screw up and asked me to do the best I could. I was able to get the channel cleared away to make room for the mounting nut, but the edge of the sink was still in the way. I'm thinking about enlarging the hole from the bottom, but what a pain in the butt that's going to be.
> 
> I've never actually tried drilling stainless before but watched a co-worker do it with a step bit and it took 2 bits to get a hole in the dumb thing. Probably going too fast. I'm not really keen on trying to do this crap on my back either.
> 
> Of course in all the years they've built houses they've "never had to talk to someone about something like this."
> 
> Just like the guy who missed the stud for the 8" baseboard. Never happened ever.
> 
> Tired of dealing with her, I'd rather stay home today. :vs_laugh:


well since you were the last to touch it your now responsible even though it wasnt your fault, I have walked out from installing faucets that wont install correct because a sink or counter are fked up...I let the granite guys fix THEIR mistake so it doesnt become my problem as you have just found out..


----------



## chonkie

Alan said:


> Call back last night from the new house I did.
> 
> She's complaining that the kitchen faucet has been loose from day 1 and now it's falling out of the hole. Why didn't she mention it the last time I was there? Probably because it wasn't actually loose from day 1.
> 
> However, what I do remember was that they used some stainless sink that's either under-mount or self-rimming, and the granite company mounted it too far back, and when they drilled for the faucet, the hole went right through the channel for the self-rimming option.
> 
> I told them that it was an issue at the time and they declined to get the idiot back to fix his screw up and asked me to do the best I could. I was able to get the channel cleared away to make room for the mounting nut, but the edge of the sink was still in the way. I'm thinking about enlarging the hole from the bottom, but what a pain in the butt that's going to be.
> 
> I've never actually tried drilling stainless before but watched a co-worker do it with a step bit and it took 2 bits to get a hole in the dumb thing. Probably going too fast. I'm not really keen on trying to do this crap on my back either.
> 
> Of course in all the years they've built houses they've "never had to talk to someone about something like this."
> 
> Just like the guy who missed the stud for the 8" baseboard. Never happened ever.
> 
> Tired of dealing with her, I'd rather stay home today. :vs_laugh:


What I do in those situations, is just cut a short piece of pvc that will fit around the faucet shank, just be sure to make a notch in the end of the pvc before you cut it so the notch clears the sink edge. Drilling stainless sucks, even with a new hole saw, i couldn't imagine doing it with a step bit.


----------



## Alan

My memory isn't as good as I thought I guess. :vs_laugh:

What I had knocked off before was about 3/8" of the top of the stainless that had peeled down into the hole, but the friggin channel was still in the way, so I created a shim, and it didn't hold. 

Why are they selling self-rimming sinks that can be used as under-mount anyway?

No room up there, I tried to cut it with a hole saw and that was an exercise in futility.

Finally grabbed a big old pair of vice grips and fatigued the welds on the channel until it popped in the middle, then I shoved it out of the way with a piece of pipe, mounted the faucet, removed the pipe.

Now they're thinking about building another house. I already told my wife I'm not interested.

My wholesaler won't get behind me this time and play the markup song and dance for me, so I'd be doing it labor only.


----------



## skoronesa

Alan said:


> ...........
> My wholesaler won't get behind me this time and play the markup song and dance for me, so I'd be doing it labor only.







Why not?








.


----------



## Tango

You could use a carbide bit on a pencil grinder. I keep a pencil grinder on my truck all the time.

If you are going to use a wooden shim silicone it. I've made myself a bunch of shims for counters that have a plank midway through the hole. And I use them when the counter is rotten.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Is there any way you can drill down from the top ?

I always used some type oil coolant on the drill bit, even WD40 if nothing else


----------



## Alan

skoronesa said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


According to them, it's too much work to have to print two invoices, send one, delete it and then send a second one.

I can think of easier ways, but that's the way they wanted to do it, and now they don't want to. lain:


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> You could use a carbide bit on a pencil grinder. I keep a pencil grinder on my truck all the time.
> 
> If you are going to use a wooden shim silicone it. I've made myself a bunch of shims for counters that have a plank midway through the hole. And I use them when the counter is rotten.





You want him to use a dremel upside down under a kitchen sink/cabinet?


I have a makita cordless 1/8" dremel. I wish I could get the 1/4" collet for it. It's like 40$ and hard to find. Tiny little piece of brass wtf.












.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You want him to use a dremel upside down under a kitchen sink/cabinet?
> 
> 
> I have a makita cordless 1/8" dremel. I wish I could get the 1/4" collet for it. It's like 40$ and hard to find. Tiny little piece of brass wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



From up top, it's hard to understand stories without pics, but what I understood there's some stainless protruding in the faucet hole? It can be done from underneath with a face shield. I keep a face shield in the van for those jobs where you know you'll have a bunch of crap flying in your face. I used my pencil grinder upside down in a cabinet to cut some nuts off.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> From up top, it's hard to understand stories without pics, but what I understood there's some stainless protruding in the faucet hole? It can be done from underneath with a face shield. I keep a face shield in the van for those jobs where you know you'll have a bunch of crap flying in your face. I used my pencil grinder upside down in a cabinet to cut some nuts off.





For half inch nuts get the pasco quick nut cracker.


.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> For half inch nuts get the pasco quick nut cracker.
> 
> 
> .


I have that tool in the van, freaking waste of money because I haven't needed since I opened shop. This tool wouldn't of worked on he nut I was talking about.


----------



## Alan

Tango said:


> From up top, it's hard to understand stories without pics, but what I understood there's some stainless protruding in the faucet hole? It can be done from underneath with a face shield. I keep a face shield in the van for those jobs where you know you'll have a bunch of crap flying in your face. I used my pencil grinder upside down in a cabinet to cut some nuts off.


Imagine a self-rimming stainless sink used as an under-mount.

Now imagine countertop guy drilling his hole wherever he wants, and it ends up right next to the mounting channel for the sink. The faucet shank fits, but the mounting hardware needs a much bigger area to tighten flat against the countertop.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Alan said:


> Imagine a self-rimming stainless sink used as an under-mount.
> 
> Now imagine countertop guy drilling his hole wherever he wants, and it ends up right next to the mounting channel for the sink. The faucet shank fits, but the mounting hardware needs a much bigger area to tighten flat against the countertop.



like I said before, I would have told contractor or homeowner to have granite company fix the hole placement as you cannot install the faucet and if you do have a waiver signed that it wont install correctly, I know noone wants to hear it, but you are now paying the price for trying to install the faucet and rub goldberging the hold downs..


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I have that tool in the van, freaking waste of money because I haven't needed since I opened shop. This tool wouldn't of worked on he nut I was talking about.





Yeah, it's really only good for two handle faucets and single basin taps. But when you need it boy do you need it. Most new crap has the supplies preattached and just uses a single 1/4" rod or has one of those big nuts. I love the jacking bolt nuts, soooooo easy, one of the best ideas ever.








.


----------



## Tango

Alan said:


> Imagine a self-rimming stainless sink used as an under-mount.
> 
> Now imagine countertop guy drilling his hole wherever he wants, and it ends up right next to the mounting channel for the sink. The faucet shank fits, but the mounting hardware needs a much bigger area to tighten flat against the countertop.


Ok I see, I once had a similar problem, the granite guys drilled through a granite like sink and though some sort of lip. I told the owner I couldn't do anything as the sink had to be unglued, grinded and put back in.

Never heard what happened after.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I have that tool in the van, freaking waste of money because I haven't needed since I opened shop. This tool wouldn't of worked on he nut I was talking about.





I assume it was a big hex nut. One thing I have done is stuck one tube socket in the end of another to make a really long socket.


Also, I had this plug, it was like a 1/4" plug but fine thread and it had a bit of rod sticking like an inch or so from the end. I got it from the end of a goulds submersible pump. It could only have been there to cause turbulence, I assume for some sort of in line sediment filter? It was perfect for threading into the holes to lock the two tube sockets together.


Now that I look at them the sockets may not go big enough for that kind of nut.








.


----------



## canuck92

Nice an center...bang on !


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Nice an center...bang on !








Clearly they put the garage in the wrong spot.
Also, I rotated it for you.








.


----------



## OpenSights

canuck92 said:


> Nice an center...bang on !


Epic!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Clearly they put the garage in the wrong spot.
> Also, I rotated it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


so they build a house and know the hydrant is in the way, or they install a hydrant seeing it blocks the garage..so what came first..the chicken or the egg..and who pays to fix the fkup???


----------



## canuck92

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly they put the garage in the wrong spot.
> Also, I rotated it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> so they build a house and know the hydrant is in the way, or they install a hydrant seeing it blocks the garage..so what came first..the chicken or the egg..and who pays to fix the fkup???
Click to expand...

Clearly someone didnt look at the lot plans prior to the sub divison going in when they did the services. Iv been working on this street for a week an just noticed it today lol


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so they build a house and know the hydrant is in the way, or they install a hydrant seeing it blocks the garage..so what came first..the chicken or the egg..and who pays to fix the fkup???


I say the home owner get's the bill. Even if we all know it's not his fault.


----------



## Tango

Another washing machine without a P-trap.... The guy didn't care that the laundry tub was clogged, same guy where the house was filthy. 


.


----------



## canuck92

Stupid electrician pushes up my tub drain with a bath fan, took 2 seconds for me to move it to other side of joist, iuno what goes through peoples heads.
Sorry for another sideways photo


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Another washing machine without a P-trap.... The guy didn't care that the laundry tub was clogged, same guy where the house was filthy.
> 
> 
> .


I love the location of the outlet!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

The underground utility's go in way before any Housing gets build, :biggrin:
so that hydrant was installed long before that House foundation was put
in, :biggrin:


----------



## canuck92

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The underground utility's go in way before any Housing gets build, <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />
> so that hydrant was installed long before that House foundation was put
> in, <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/biggrin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Biggrin" class="inlineimg" />


Talked to the builder today, he said the original plan was for detached homes then they changed it, nobody wants to buy that house now lol people say they will get a ticket for parking in their driveway lol


----------



## Tango

pipe break


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> pipe break
> 
> 
> .


 that will flatten out when it dries.:surprise:.dont worry............:crying:
if you think thats bad, have you ever seen a pergo laminate floor get water logged? it goes from 1/4 thick hard surface to about an inch thick soft sponge..and it wont dry flat ever..you have to rip up an replace...
not that the above wont need that too..


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> pipe break
> 
> 
> .





This is why my grandfather bought three pallets of 9" linoleum tiles when he heard they were going to stop making them. Good ole grandpa! Been using his tiles for years! I wish he had lived past 55 so he could see all the rooms we tiled!


He died of mesothelioma. Darn government poisoning the true patriots!! Conspiracy I tell ya!!






.


----------



## chonkie

I think that hump adds character to the room, i say leave it like it is.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> This is why my grandfather bought three pallets of 9" linoleum tiles when he heard they were going to stop making them. Good ole grandpa! Been using his tiles for years! I wish he had lived past 55 so he could see all the rooms we tiled!
> 
> 
> He died of mesothelioma. Darn government poisoning the true patriots!! Conspiracy I tell ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



you got to be kidding right??? its what you said...
your grandfather dies of mesothelioma and your putting down asbestos laced tiles..the same ones that gave him his sickness...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you got to be kidding right??? its what you said...
> your grandfather dies of mesothelioma and your putting down asbestos laced tiles..the same ones that gave him his sickness...


like ive said before, i put mustard on asbestos and eat it. thats how you build up the immune system.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you got to be kidding right??? its what you said...
> your grandfather dies of mesothelioma and your putting down asbestos laced tiles..the same ones that gave him his sickness...







Oh my gosh!!! You're right!!! It was the darn corporations that killed him!!! Greed above all else!! Do you think we could get on a class action lawsuit?








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Oh my gosh!!! You're right!!! It was the darn corporations that killed him!!! Greed above all else!! Do you think we could get on a class action lawsuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Id say yes...if you could prove cause of death was asbestos related the lawyers would jump on it...no BS...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> like ive said before, i put mustard on asbestos and eat it. thats how you build up the immune system.



I just chew on the pipe insulation the white floaters are like powdered sugar...:vs_laugh:


----------



## canuck92

Never thought id post my own work on this thread LOL.
So the stores are all closes cause of covid so the g.c said no stone for backfill. 
Im sure we will be eeling this when the ground settles. I put a 1/4 per foot on the 4" assuming it will settle to an 1/8.


----------



## Tango

canuck92 said:


> Never thought id post my own work on this thread LOL.
> So the stores are all closes cause of covid so the g.c said no stone for backfill.
> Im sure we will be eeling this when the ground settles. I put a 1/4 per foot on the 4" assuming it will settle to an 1/8.


The pipe won't move if the soil hasn't been disturbed.


----------



## Tango

This one is for @Debo22. I saw this on my way to a job last week. :wink:


.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> This one is for @Debo22. I saw this on my way to a job last week. :wink:
> 
> 
> .


Oof, bracket wasn’t fastened properly and fell off


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> This one is for @Debo22. I saw this on my way to a job last week. :wink:
> 
> 
> .


Here’s two units that I hung on the exterior


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Oof, bracket wasn’t fastened properly and fell off


I thought the duct tape I used would of held that bracket, next time im gona add some silicone, that will hold it good.......


----------



## OpenSights

Got a call today about a serious leak under a sink....


----------



## jeffreyplumber

canuck92 said:


> Never thought id post my own work on this thread LOL.
> So the stores are all closes cause of covid so the g.c said no stone for backfill.
> Im sure we will be eeling this when the ground settles. I put a 1/4 per foot on the 4" assuming it will settle to an 1/8.






Looks good , differant from what Ive done. 1 Ive never mixed pvc and abs like that nothing wrong but never seen it. 2 Ive never done horizontal wet venting though its been legal a long long time here now. 3 I thought 1/8 " per foot was legal only when conditons require and that it wasent just a choice. 4 can you put a 2 inch quarter bend like that on a below the flood level wet vent. No need for long sweep? We use sand and or native soil for backfill all the time . If concerned you could foam wrap and put a few piles of slurry to lock it in. Ive done a lot of gangs of W/c with 4 inch combi looking staright up on center of w/c then a 4x2 y looking toward wall for vent Its a great way to plum it but gotta be real deep plus more work but we do schools like that all castiron of course. I gotta look more into using the horrizontal wet venting sure looks like a money .


----------



## Venomthirst

jeffreyplumber said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought id post my own work on this thread LOL.
> So the stores are all closes cause of covid so the g.c said no stone for backfill.
> Im sure we will be eeling this when the ground settles. I put a 1/4 per foot on the 4" assuming it will settle to an 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good , differant from what Ive done. 1 Ive never mixed pvc and abs like that nothing wrong but never seen it. 2 Ive never done horizontal wet venting though its been legal a long long time here now. 3 I thought 1/8 " per foot was legal only when conditons require and that it wasent just a choice. 4 can you put a 2 inch quarter bend like that on a below the flood level wet vent. No need for long sweep? We use sand and or native soil for backfill all the time . If concerned you could foam wrap and put a few piles of slurry to lock it in. Ive done a lot of gangs of W/c with 4 inch combi looking staright up on center of w/c then a 4x2 y looking toward wall for vent Its a great way to plum it but gotta be real deep plus more work but we do schools like that all castiron of course. I gotta look more into using the horrizontal wet venting sure looks like a money .
Click to expand...

In school our teachers always taught us run minimum slope because water pushes the shyt out better apparently...


----------



## OpenSights

Venomthirst said:


> In school our teachers always taught us run minimum slope because water pushes the shyt out better apparently...


Years ago I had to deal with a main that, I **** you not, was 60° drop! Water would leave the solids behind. Sweet old lady. Bought the house with her husband after WW2 for $1500.


----------



## Venomthirst

OpenSights said:


> Years ago I had to deal with a main that, I **** you not, was 60° drop! Water would leave the solids behind. Sweet old lady. Bought the house with her husband after WW2 for $1500.



Yes too much slope is a bad thing... Should have listed maximum slopes in our codes as well..


----------



## canuck92

jeffreyplumber said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought id post my own work on this thread LOL.
> So the stores are all closes cause of covid so the g.c said no stone for backfill.
> Im sure we will be eeling this when the ground settles. I put a 1/4 per foot on the 4" assuming it will settle to an 1/8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good , differant from what Ive done. 1 Ive never mixed pvc and abs like that nothing wrong but never seen it. 2 Ive never done horizontal wet venting though its been legal a long long time here now. 3 I thought 1/8 " per foot was legal only when conditons require and that it wasent just a choice. 4 can you put a 2 inch quarter bend like that on a below the flood level wet vent. No need for long sweep? We use sand and or native soil for backfill all the time . If concerned you could foam wrap and put a few piles of slurry to lock it in. Ive done a lot of gangs of W/c with 4 inch combi looking staright up on center of w/c then a 4x2 y looking toward wall for vent Its a great way to plum it but gotta be real deep plus more work but we do schools like that all castiron of course. I gotta look more into using the horrizontal wet venting sure looks like a money .
Click to expand...

Its just a canadian circuit vent, my code book is a long way from cali


----------



## Debo22

Customer’s furnace wasn’t working so he googled what the problem might be. Internet said it was probably the igniter that failed, so listen for gas and manually light the burners with a match or lighter. Here’s where he lit them. He said there was fire there but the unit still didn’t work, I wonder why.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Customer’s furnace wasn’t working so he googled what the problem might be. Internet said it was probably the igniter that failed, so listen for gas and manually light the burners with a match or lighter. Here’s where he lit them. He said there was fire there but the unit still didn’t work, I wonder why.


Please educate me, he tried to use a flame there of each tube but the pressure is too great?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Please educate me, he tried to use a flame there of each tube but the pressure is too great?


That’s where the air/fuel mixture takes place, just like a gas water heater burner. The flames should be about 6” deeper


----------



## Venomthirst

If you tried to light a burner from the the air ports the gas is way too rich it wont burn.. is my guess of what hes getting at... opps too late


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> That’s where the air/fuel mixture takes place, just like a gas water heater burner. The flames should be about 6” deeper


Yeah that I know I was trying to figure out what the guy was trying to do. He thought it was a BBQ port for ignition. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Yeah that I know I was trying to figure out what the guy was trying to do. He thought it was a BBQ port for ignition. :vs_laugh:



some burners are lit, by igniting the gas flowing through the air ports and up into the burner themselves... gas stoves are like that.. the engineering behind different gas appliances is quite interesting


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Venomthirst said:


> Yes too much slope is a bad thing... Should have listed maximum slopes in our codes as well..


you can have a steep slope just for a short distance so as you said the schit dont get left behind..


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> In school our teachers always taught us run minimum slope because water pushes the shyt out better apparently...



You could run all minimum slope and avoid the water outrunning the solids. But the real idea here is to run *consistent* slope, doesn't have to be the minimum. Some just take that to effectively mean you run all minimum slope because in the joist bay of a bathroom group you will need to go down to the minimum and since you want to keep it consistent you will stay at minimum slope.





OpenSights said:


> Years ago I had to deal with a main that, I **** you not, was 60° drop! Water would leave the solids behind. Sweet old lady. Bought the house with her husband after WW2 for $1500.






Venomthirst said:


> Yes too much slope is a bad thing... Should have listed maximum slopes in our codes as well..








There are kind of maximum slopes defined by code, just not outright. Code considers anything past 45° to be vertical. Code also states that the slope should be consistent. Thus if you run 1/4"/ft in the joist bay than you won't be running anything sloped to a great degree.


Minimum and maximum slope isn't the issue here, it's the lack of consistency. I would venture a guess that most of the issue with opensights old lady and her ww2 era plumbing was the cast iron being rough and holding the waste back just a bit before the 60° drop, allowing the water to pass it. When it all fell and hit the bottom of the tee the waste splatters while the water has time to spread out first and leave.




That waste prolly splatted and stuck in the bottom of that tee as bad as the wads of toilet paper we would throw at the wall in the school bathroom. We had like 9' ceilings and a 5' janitor. He used to get so pissed having to break out the ladder. In hindsight I feel bad. We all loved him and his tape measure suspenders. We all missed him when he died. I guess in 2nd grade you don't think about who is cleaning up your mess.








.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you can have a steep slope just for a short distance so as you said the schit dont get left behind..





Not if you mean less than 45°. According to IPC anything past 45° is vertical. Anything below that must be of consistent slope. So no, you can't change slope to any steep degree for any distance unless you're going past 45°, but then it wouldn't be considered a slope, it would be "vertical".


Effectively you are correct and this service guy is with you, do whatever works. But I don't plumb whole buildings and my work is never inspected. I don't have to worry so much about conforming to code, I have to do something more important, I have to make sure it works. :biggrin:




Besides, 99% of the time I am replacing galv/cast with pvc in the same configuration it was. That alone is heaps better.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Not if you mean less than 45°. According to IPC anything past 45° is vertical. Anything below that must be of consistent slope. So no, you can't change slope to any steep degree for any distance unless you're going past 45°, but then it wouldn't be considered a slope, it would be "vertical".
> 
> 
> Effectively you are correct and this service guy is with you, do whatever works. But I don't plumb whole buildings and my work is never inspected. I don't have to worry so much about conforming to code, I have to do something more important, I have to make sure it works. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, 99% of the time I am replacing galv/cast with pvc in the same configuration it was. That alone is heaps better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if you have to drop below a window and use 2 45s and a 12 inch piece of pipe, nothing is going to get left back...since 60 or 70 degree fittings arent the norm or if they are even made......common sense should come into play...well not for some....:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Customer’s furnace wasn’t working so he googled what the problem might be. Internet said it was probably the igniter that failed, so listen for gas and manually light the burners with a match or lighter. Here’s where he lit them. He said there was fire there but the unit still didn’t work, I wonder why.


if the safteys are working you shouldnt get any gas flowing through the tubes till the furnace/boiler senses there is spark or pilot...


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if the safteys are working you shouldnt get any gas flowing through the tubes till the furnace/boiler senses there is spark or pilot...


Yep, gas flows for about 5 seconds until the circuit board detects no flame where it’s supposed to be and then shuts down. That’s why it didn’t work for him.


----------



## OpenSights

WTF Toto?!?!??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> WTF Toto?!?!??



what is that air operated or batteries?


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what is that air operated or batteries?


Cable driven flapper thingy....

The new Drake design.... I’m wondering if they hired an engineer from AS! Why not make something over complicated?! 

Toto lost a lot of respect today!


----------



## OpenSights

The tank to bowl gasket is so loose! Falls right off the flush valve....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> The tank to bowl gasket is so loose! Falls right off the flush valve....





silicone time...........:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Cable driven flapper thingy....
> 
> The new Drake design.... I’m wondering if they hired an engineer from AS! Why not make something over complicated?!
> 
> Toto lost a lot of respect today!





engineers can fk up a wet dream..they over design and use 100X more moving parts than needed just to say , look at the crap I designed and it will need fixing or repair in short time...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

this holds true across the board.....


----------



## chonkie

OpenSights said:


> Cable driven flapper thingy....
> 
> The new Drake design.... I’m wondering if they hired an engineer from AS! Why not make something over complicated?!
> 
> Toto lost a lot of respect today!


Looks more like something an ex-Kohler engineer would design. Gotta justify their paychecks. They most likely have no idea how to repair the sh!t themselves.

That must come from the Rube Goldberg inspired design team.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> Looks more like something an ex-Kohler engineer would design. Gotta justify their paychecks. They most likely have no idea how to repair the sh!t themselves.
> 
> That must come from the Rube Goldberg inspired design team.



its the AMC brand of fixtures now....do you remember the AMC brand of car? they used spare parts from all the big auto makers and they just put all the pieces together..a parts store nightmare...


----------



## Tango

Just another day at the office, DIY double trap special special with severe counter slope with a tee going the wrong way....


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Just another day at the office, DIY double trap special special with severe counter slope with a tee going the wrong way....
> 
> 
> .



typical kitchen waste setup for Tango


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> typical kitchen waste setup for Tango


At least I got to clear the clog and replace the nut. I didn't get the approval to do it right. 

He scheduled to get the water heater replaced next friday but I think he started to shop for cheap prices with sloppy work so he cancelled. Oh well whatever.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> At least I got to clear the clog and replace the nut. I didn't get the approval to do it right.
> 
> He scheduled to get the water heater replaced next friday but I think he started to shop for cheap prices with sloppy work so he cancelled. Oh well whatever.



didnt you collect money and have him sign a contract before you scheduled him in for a water heater?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> didnt you collect money and have him sign a contract before you scheduled him in for a water heater?


No I didn't think about that and it's a very good idea. Next time I'll collect a few hundred dollars in a non refundable deposit with a 1-2 week window to schedule the job.

So many things to learn but I came to the right place! :smile:


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> At least I got to clear the clog and replace the nut. I didn't get the approval to do it right.
> 
> He scheduled to get the water heater replaced next friday but I think he started to shop for cheap prices with sloppy work so he cancelled. Oh well whatever.



In these times take what you can get... Rome wasn't built in a day.. 

I can make any bodies plumbing be perfect up to code, and be aesthetically pleasing but they have to be willing to pay for it, and that is the biggest thing


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> No I didn't think about that and it's a very good idea. Next time I'll collect a few hundred dollars in a non refundable deposit with a 1-2 week window to schedule the job.
> 
> So many things to learn but I came to the right place! :smile:


 first thing you do when anyone says" I want to do" you whip out an invoice get it signed and collect a deposit before they change their mind or go price shopping..most times once they sign they dont look further..give them an inch and you WILL lose the job....
why do you see all the commercials on tv that tell people to shop around and then come to them and they will beat any price...by the time the pwoplw leave the last place they are sold a nice BS story and they probably end up paying more than all the other estimates because of GOOD salesmanship..and that is ALL psychological on how people think..if you can master that then you win...
large companies spend billions on research on " what makes a person spend money and make a purchase"...


----------



## Debo22

My cousin sent me this one today.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

dont give up our trade secrets. now everyone will know where the secret tee is. please mods, move this to private.


----------



## Tango

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> dont give up our trade secrets. now everyone will know where the secret tee is. please mods, move this to private.


Secret tee?? Which post number?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Secret tee?? Which post number?


I think he’s joking about my post #2030


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I think he’s joking about my post #2030


Not so secret anymore... So he's using it for an add on BBQ?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Not so secret anymore... So he's using it for an add on BBQ?


I wanted more info also


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I wanted more info also





That is hilarious and very ingenious lolz :vs_laugh::biggrin::vs_laugh::biggrin:








.


----------



## OpenSights

Hopefully these turn out right side up.. 

Tub trap and a 1 1/2 galvi shoved into a 2” vent. Crawl space. The lav and tub are going to be replumbed Tuesday.... happy happy joy joy! It’s one of those “rip it all out and start over” jobs.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Hopefully these turn out right side up..
> 
> Tub trap and a 1 1/2 galvi shoved into a 2” vent. Crawl space. The lav and tub are going to be replumbed Tuesday.... happy happy joy joy! It’s one of those “rip it all out and start over” jobs.



hey thats nothing a little silicone would fix..............:vs_laugh:


----------



## powellmatthew76

Washing machine wont drain 1 1/2 line, no strap, no vent doesn't want to spend too much money and has $150...........









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## powellmatthew76

powellmatthew76 said:


> Washing machine wont drain 1 1/2 line, no strap, no vent doesn't want to spend too much money and has $150...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Meant no p trap

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

powellmatthew76 said:


> Washing machine wont drain 1 1/2 line, no strap, no vent doesn't want to spend too much money and has $150...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


California?


----------



## OpenSights

Went and looked at one today. I have no clue who referred me is, and supposedly was interested in his van last fall?????? Not me, but I’ll come look....

He’s an engineer who bought a house that was built by an engineer. Fun, right?

Talking with him on the phone he has two issues. One are his eves troughs and garage floor drains are backing up with a hard rain. Black corrugated out to a culvert. Not much I can do about that.. I learned my lesson by thinking I was a bad ass.

Second he thought he had a main line blockage on the first floor. He believes it’s in a section where “ the pipe has a 180° turn”. WTF is this guy talking about? Best to stop talking and go look at it.

He’s across the street and 500’ down the street from my supply house and I had to go there today anyway. Tested the mainline, open. Bad old school 1.6 AS. Complained about gurgling, but I never heard anything gurgle. I don’t do roofs, so told him how to check the vent when it’s safe, snow this morning same as the last two. 

This guy is the most common sense engineer I’ve ever met! I gave him my price over the phone, including the cost of pulling and resetting the toilet. He said he’d pull and reset the toilet, so there’s no way I could sell him a new toilet. Just advice....

I didn’t take a bunch of pictures because he was right there with me. The most interesting thing was his grey electrical line coming into the house had a pvc tee draining it to the sump!

I did take a picture of what the first HO drew on the insulation under the first floor of the 180° bend. 

Only charged him $100... he’ll be giving my number out for sure.


----------



## powellmatthew76

OpenSights said:


> California?


Nah South Carolina 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

powellmatthew76 said:


> Nah South Carolina
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Better, still warmer than us.


----------



## Tango

Today's winner. The woman lived with a kitchen pull out spray that only pulled out an inch or two for over 7 years! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> Today's winner. The woman lived with a kitchen pull out spray that only pulled out an inch or two for over 7 years! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .





did you mention the PB piping? or just move the supply line


----------



## Tango

Next this guy just sold the house and just remembered he lived with the tub burping for the last 5 years and wanted to have it checked out why. Double tub trap and retarded loop vent. Zero vent downstairs and none for the tub. The tee under the laundry tub stubs out for a laundry machine. My guess is the cheap a$$ previous owner hired an 300 hour apprentice doing night jobs and stole the company's pvc pipes and fittings to create this $hit.

And how about a few vent 90's for the tub drain. No wonder why 3/8" cable never works in my area, EVERYTHING IS HACKED>>>>EVERYTHING!!



.


----------



## Tango

Now this guy swore to every god imaginable he hadn't hadn't left the hose or anything on over the winter until I showed him my credentials as a detective...

Yeah you didn't hide the evidence, a Y with both valves closed. Never a dull day in my fantasy land.


.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> did you mention the PB piping? or just move the supply line


PB what about it, nothing wrong with it. I replaced the faucet which brings me to this picture. The couple when they saw a leak tried to fix it with that, plumbing tape. Looks like it didn't work. :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Next this guy just sold the house and just remembered he lived with the tub burping for the last 5 years and wanted to have it checked out why. Double tub trap and retarded loop vent. Zero vent downstairs and none for the tub. The tee under the laundry tub stubs out for a laundry machine. My guess is the cheap a$$ previous owner hired an 300 hour apprentice doing night jobs and stole the company's pvc pipes and fittings to create this $hit.
> 
> And how about a few vent 90's for the tub drain. No wonder why 3/8" cable never works in my area, EVERYTHING IS HACKED>>>>EVERYTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


LMAO the first picture is one of those never ending loop vents...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LMAO the first picture is one of those never ending loop vents...


While I was there, after 5 minutes of rest after testing the tub it started to burp burp burp. He wanted me to spin the story on my bill and lie a little bit. Nope I'm not taking the fall.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Tango said:


> Next this guy just sold the house and just remembered he lived with the tub burping for the last 5 years and wanted to have it checked out why. Double tub trap and retarded loop vent. Zero vent downstairs and none for the tub. The tee under the laundry tub stubs out for a laundry machine. My guess is the cheap a$$ previous owner hired an 300 hour apprentice doing night jobs and stole the company's pvc pipes and fittings to create this $hit.
> 
> And how about a few vent 90's for the tub drain. No wonder why 3/8" cable never works in my area, EVERYTHING IS HACKED>>>>EVERYTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


WOW ! That is great the most use of fittings without going anywhere ! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Today's winner, who knew you could use masking tape instead of glue!!


.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> Today's winner, who knew you could use masking tape instead of glue!!
> 
> 
> .


Looks like a feild dressing in ww2


----------



## Venomthirst

I think you right on the money with somebody doing side work stealing their bosses material... no body would use that sys 15... 1.5" to 2" to 3" nice pic... no glue no bushings tape seems like a good option...


Ive used duct tape to seal up split cast before until I could get back then go back like 6 years later still there.... but thats classic


----------



## Debo22

Venomthirst said:


> I think you right on the money with somebody doing side work stealing their bosses material... no body would use that sys 15... 1.5" to 2" to 3" nice pic... no glue no bushings tape seems like a good option...
> 
> 
> Ive used duct tape to seal up split cast before until I could get back then go back like 6 years later still there.... but thats classic


I found your work


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Today's winner. The woman lived with a kitchen pull out spray that only pulled out an inch or two for over 7 years! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


This doesn’t apply to your picture since yours is looped around another pipe, but here’s a good idea for when the sprayer hose is catching on things under the sink.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> This doesn’t apply to your picture since yours is looped around another pipe, but here’s a good idea for when the sprayer hose is catching on things under the sink.


Good idea, thanks!

And look at that some drano in the pic, perfect to rot out speedways and flood the place.


.


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> I found your work





You caught me lol... exact same scenario pretty much... a lot of guys use the power pipe wrap... the stuff comes with epoxy putty and epoxy impregnated fiber glass wrap... I find it way too messy too work with and it gets all over me... Im a electrical tape and duct tape kind of guy


----------



## Debo22

How’s this water heater vent?


----------



## Debo22

Swimming pool installers piped the 3” filter backwash trap into a 2” kitchen sink clean out.


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> How’s this water heater vent?



Thats a waste of A Vent


----------



## Venomthirst

Debo22 said:


> Swimming pool installers piped the 3” filter backwash trap into a 2” kitchen sink clean out.



Im jealous of the outside cleanouts... only one i have seen a outside cleanout, and it was on a 3" copper stack


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Swimming pool installers piped the 3” filter backwash trap into a 2” kitchen sink clean out.


How extremely strange to see pipes outside and even more foreign to us to see a drain machine outside. It's just too easy.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> How extremely strange to see pipes outside and even more foreign to us to see a drain machine outside. It's just too easy.



I know I'm struggling bringing the general down rickety 100 year old stair cases.. and they get to work from outside cleanouts... Its just not FAIR :sad2:


----------



## dhal22

Sometimes we jet right down clean outs like that. Messy but its outside........


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Hopefully these turn out right side up..
> 
> Tub trap and a 1 1/2 galvi shoved into a 2” vent. Crawl space. The lav and tub are going to be replumbed Tuesday.... happy happy joy joy! It’s one of those “rip it all out and start over” jobs.


Sorry, I totally forgot to take after pictures. That was one horrible crawl space! I should have taken a picture of the full bath above. Not to code by any stretch of the imagination. 

Here’s what the tub trapped looked like. The lav second trap was about 4’ horizontal!

Someone was smoking some real good stuff back in the day!


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming pool installers piped the 3” filter backwash trap into a 2” kitchen sink clean out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im jealous of the outside cleanouts... only one i have seen a outside cleanout, and it was on a 3" copper stack
Click to expand...

Suposed to be a c/o as close as possible on the san or storm leaving the building then every 15 meters after that. 
There easy to find anything built in the past 20 years. 
Most of the old ones get burried in mulch an grass though


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> Suposed to be a c/o as close as possible on the san or storm leaving the building then every 15 meters after that.
> There easy to find anything built in the past 20 years.
> Most of the old ones get burried in mulch an grass though



yes correct... but remember 7.4.7.2 (1)(c) is different for sewers larger than 4".. Most of the "Building Sewers" are larger than 4" Here , The building drain must have a cleanout before it connects to Building sewer, don't forget 7.4.7.1 (5)



When i mean outside cleanouts, I meant, on the stacks.. as shown in the picture... there is a cleanout that connects to the kitchen stack, or the house is built on grade, but because a lot of the houses are on grade down south so they put a cleanout outside to basically satisfy 7.4.7.1 (7)... Now our code doesn't translate to our neighbour to the south, but its close..


I don't mean to get technical, but I just wanted to make sure that we remember these things, because on a drainage drawing it can really make a difference.. and that difference maybe a pass or fail



good input though, also We have a lot of places with Banana cleanouts, and outside cleanouts on main... Backwater valves installed outside too..


----------



## canuck92

Venomthirst said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suposed to be a c/o as close as possible on the san or storm leaving the building then every 15 meters after that.
> There easy to find anything built in the past 20 years.
> Most of the old ones get burried in mulch an grass though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes correct... but remember 7.4.7.2 (1)(c) is different for sewers larger than 4".. Most of the "Building Sewers" are larger than 4" Here , The building drain must have a cleanout before it connects to Building sewer, don't forget 7.4.7.1 (5)
> 
> 
> 
> When i mean outside cleanouts, I meant, on the stacks.. as shown in the picture... there is a cleanout that connects to the kitchen stack, or the house is built on grade, but because a lot of the houses are on grade down south so they put a cleanout outside to basically satisfy 7.4.7.1 (7)... Now our code doesn't translate to our neighbour to the south, but its close..
> 
> 
> I don't mean to get technical, but I just wanted to make sure that we remember these things, because on a drainage drawing it can really make a difference.. and that difference maybe a pass or fail
> 
> 
> 
> good input though, also We have a lot of places with Banana cleanouts, and outside cleanouts on main... Backwater valves installed outside too..
Click to expand...

Iv never herd of a bananna cleanout
P.s you got me beat, i never memorized the actual clauses an sentence numbers. Just the words


----------



## Venomthirst

canuck92 said:


> Iv never herd of a bananna cleanout
> P.s you got me beat, i never memorized the actual clauses an sentence numbers. Just the words





I left them there so if you decided to later to look it up if you choose you can.. I like to go back and Reread them often just to remember... 



The new test for Ontario.. Closed book.. so you don't get to use your code book... That was in December.. 



Banana cleanouts are like this >< just picture those as Wyes


----------



## skoronesa

Venomthirst said:


> Banana cleanouts are like this >< just picture those as Wyes





Cleanouts which point at each other so you don't have a short piece of unsnakeable pipe between them. "Banana cleanouts" is a new one to me!! I usually just call them sword fighting cleanouts!!:biggrin:






.


----------



## Venomthirst

skoronesa said:


> Cleanouts which point at each other so you don't have a short piece of unsnakeable pipe between them. "Banana cleanouts" is a new one to me!! I usually just call them sword fighting cleanouts!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


>


What the hell for the last 10 years not a single gif and now all of a sudden there growing like mushrooms.


----------



## Venomthirst

Tango said:


> What the hell for the last 10 years not a single gif and now all of a sudden there growing like mushrooms.



shytrunsdownhill started it.... he taught me how to do it lol.. expect a lot more


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Cleanouts which point at each other so you don't have a short piece of unsnakeable pipe between them. "Banana cleanouts" is a new one to me!! I usually just call them sword fighting cleanouts!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



banana hammock.......:biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Cleanouts which point at each other so you don't have a short piece of unsnakeable pipe between them. "Banana cleanouts" is a new one to me!! I usually just call them sword fighting cleanouts!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I’m installing one tomorrow, I’ll get pictures.


----------



## Debo22

The caulk trick!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> The caulk trick!





Don't forget the upside down overflow so you get another 1-1/2" of tub water!!! Daddy's a fatty!!!








.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

wow, you people arent too proud too work on $hitholes


----------



## Tango

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> wow, you people arent too proud too work on $hitholes


Unless it's a haggler living in a very dirty place it's good money for me. One service job at a time.


----------



## skoronesa

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> wow, you people arent too proud too work on $hitholes




You do realize that being a plumber means getting your hands dirty right?


My idea of pride is a hard day's work and providing for my family. If I get dirty I use soap and water, because if you can believe it, they have this new invention called "Indoor plumbing" :devil3:





Makes me think of this guy we hired from white suburbia. Showed up in a pearl white beamer looking like a swizz beats wannabe. His home depot bucket and bucket buddy were perfectly clean, as were his tools. I said he didn't need to buy brand new tools, dirty ones are fine  He said he had them for ten years+ :surprise: I looked and indeed, many had not been sold in stores for years. Not a single spot of dope on any of them! He said all they did was pex on newcon/reno and that he was a job manager in charge of like 10 guys. I asked our boss and he assured me this was true. He had a 4 year plumbing license and a 2 year heating license. I don't think he had ever touch oil or worked in a trench though. The dirtiest he got was drywall and osb dust.





Guy was with us two weeks on a massive reno of an old BnB. Got caught by the customers job manager smoking pot by the porta potties with a young helper. The job manager told the GC's job manager who told our boss who sent them home. 




They both drive back to the shop in the same truck to pick up their vehicles. Young helper says hey, it was my pot, my first issue in the couple years I have been here, I will tell boss it was all me and that you just had a cigarette and I had the joint. *Young helper goes up to take the fall with the boss while pretty boy just phucks off in his beamer, never to be seen or heard from again. Our poor helper got a month of unpaid leave.*






We had just started that job and were hiring a couple extra guys for it. The first order of business was fixing or 50 leaks on hundreds of feet of 3" pvc drains in this 4' tall area between the first floor ceiling and the second floor. I am sure monkeying around between the angled 2x4's was way too much of an indignity for him. Apparently, the nearly double we were paying him over his last job wasn't enough because he actually had to work.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You do realize that being a plumber means getting your hands dirty right?
> 
> 
> My idea of pride is a hard day's work and providing for my family. If I get dirty I use soap and water, because if you can believe it, they have this new invention called "Indoor plumbing" :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think of this guy we hired from white suburbia. Showed up in a pearl white beamer looking like a swizz beats wannabe. His home depot bucket and bucket buddy were perfectly clean, as were his tools. I said he didn't need to buy brand new tools, dirty ones are fine  He said he had them for ten years+ :surprise: I looked and indeed, many had not been sold in stores for years. Not a single spot of dope on any of them! He said all they did was pex on newcon/reno and that he was a job manager in charge of like 10 guys. I asked our boss and he assured me this was true. He had a 4 year plumbing license and a 2 year heating license. I don't think he had ever touch oil or worked in a trench though. The dirtiest he got was drywall and osb dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was with us two weeks on a massive reno of an old BnB. Got caught by the customers job manager smoking pot by the porta potties with a young helper. The job manager told the GC's job manager who told our boss who sent them home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both drive back to the shop in the same truck to pick up their vehicles. Young helper says hey, it was my pot, my first issue in the couple years I have been here, I will tell boss it was all me and that you just had a cigarette and I had the joint. *Young helper goes up to take the fall with the boss while pretty boy just phucks off in his beamer, never to be seen or heard from again. Our poor helper got a month of unpaid leave.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had just started that job and were hiring a couple extra guys for it. The first order of business was fixing or 50 leaks on hundreds of feet of 3" pvc drains in this 4' tall area between the first floor ceiling and the second floor. I am sure monkeying around between the angled 2x4's was way too much of an indignity for him. Apparently, the nearly double we were paying him over his last job wasn't enough because he actually had to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


unless your the finish bltch for new construction...


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> You do realize that being a plumber means getting your hands dirty right?
> 
> 
> My idea of pride is a hard day's work and providing for my family. If I get dirty I use soap and water, because if you can believe it, they have this new invention called "Indoor plumbing" :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think of this guy we hired from white suburbia. Showed up in a pearl white beamer looking like a swizz beats wannabe. His home depot bucket and bucket buddy were perfectly clean, as were his tools. I said he didn't need to buy brand new tools, dirty ones are fine  He said he had them for ten years+ :surprise: I looked and indeed, many had not been sold in stores for years. Not a single spot of dope on any of them! He said all they did was pex on newcon/reno and that he was a job manager in charge of like 10 guys. I asked our boss and he assured me this was true. He had a 4 year plumbing license and a 2 year heating license. I don't think he had ever touch oil or worked in a trench though. The dirtiest he got was drywall and osb dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was with us two weeks on a massive reno of an old BnB. Got caught by the customers job manager smoking pot by the porta potties with a young helper. The job manager told the GC's job manager who told our boss who sent them home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both drive back to the shop in the same truck to pick up their vehicles. Young helper says hey, it was my pot, my first issue in the couple years I have been here, I will tell boss it was all me and that you just had a cigarette and I had the joint. *Young helper goes up to take the fall with the boss while pretty boy just phucks off in his beamer, never to be seen or heard from again. Our poor helper got a month of unpaid leave.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had just started that job and were hiring a couple extra guys for it. The first order of business was fixing or 50 leaks on hundreds of feet of 3" pvc drains in this 4' tall area between the first floor ceiling and the second floor. I am sure monkeying around between the angled 2x4's was way too much of an indignity for him. Apparently, the nearly double we were paying him over his last job wasn't enough because he actually had to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He a bathroom break


----------



## OpenSights

debo22 said:


> he a bathroom break


rotflmfao!


----------



## Debo22

How does someone install the waste and overflow tee upside down and the rubber washer under the strainer instead of between the tub and shoe?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

skoronesa said:


> You do realize that being a plumber means getting your hands dirty right?
> 
> 
> My idea of pride is a hard day's work and providing for my family. If I get dirty I use soap and water, because if you can believe it, they have this new invention called "Indoor plumbing" :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think of this guy we hired from white suburbia. Showed up in a pearl white beamer looking like a swizz beats wannabe. His home depot bucket and bucket buddy were perfectly clean, as were his tools. I said he didn't need to buy brand new tools, dirty ones are fine  He said he had them for ten years+ :surprise: I looked and indeed, many had not been sold in stores for years. Not a single spot of dope on any of them! He said all they did was pex on newcon/reno and that he was a job manager in charge of like 10 guys. I asked our boss and he assured me this was true. He had a 4 year plumbing license and a 2 year heating license. I don't think he had ever touch oil or worked in a trench though. The dirtiest he got was drywall and osb dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy was with us two weeks on a massive reno of an old BnB. Got caught by the customers job manager smoking pot by the porta potties with a young helper. The job manager told the GC's job manager who told our boss who sent them home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both drive back to the shop in the same truck to pick up their vehicles. Young helper says hey, it was my pot, my first issue in the couple years I have been here, I will tell boss it was all me and that you just had a cigarette and I had the joint. *Young helper goes up to take the fall with the boss while pretty boy just phucks off in his beamer, never to be seen or heard from again. Our poor helper got a month of unpaid leave.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had just started that job and were hiring a couple extra guys for it. The first order of business was fixing or 50 leaks on hundreds of feet of 3" PVC drains in this 4' tall area between the first floor ceiling and the second floor. I am sure monkeying around between the angled 2x4's was way too much of an indignity for him. Apparently, the nearly double we were paying him over his last job wasn't enough because he actually had to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


When I was running shop in L.A. I hired a journeyman plumber who boasted
of all his plumbing tools he carried in his truck so I hired him,
It just happened that our shop water service started leaking, appox 25' between from meter to building under asphalt dug it up, and started replacing with copper he came in the shop and asked to borrow a pair of channel locks,
so I asked him about his tools he said that he could not use them on the job 
because he wanted to save them for when he got his Master Lic, and started his own company he wanted to have all new tools not used one's, so I told him he could get started on his on right now, because I hired him at the wage which was being paid to use those tools, :vs_mad:


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> How does someone install the waste and overflow tee upside down and the rubber washer under the strainer instead of between the tub and shoe?


 I would have to raise my hand. I had to go back to the tub without a p-trap because it leaked. After taking the thing apart I discovered there was those "magic tub" on it, it's those shells you put over an existing one and there was a gap between the 2. Getting in would squeeze the layers and leak. I put all my weight close to the drain and I put a gasket on each side. It's been a week, looks like that's what was needed.



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> How does someone install the waste and overflow tee upside down and the rubber washer under the strainer instead of between the tub and shoe?


handi hacks work....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I would have to raise my hand. I had to go back to the tub without a p-trap because it leaked. After taking the thing apart I discovered there was those "magic tub" on it, it's those shells you put over an existing one and there was a gap between the 2. Getting in would squeeze the layers and leak. I put all my weight close to the drain and I put a gasket on each side. It's been a week, looks like that's what was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 one word bro.....silicone....


clean it all good with some solvent and pump in some silicone between the layers and install the shoe with thick gasket on bottom and silicone around the top and screw together, the silicone will get pressed in all the voids and cure up for 1 solid gasket, wont leak ever...
do you look at all the jaccuzi tubs, they use silicone to seal all the jets onto the tub, NOT gaskets, because silicone wont vibrate loose, dry out or leak...all the manufactures use it...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> one word bro.....silicone....
> 
> 
> clean it all good with some solvent and pump in some silicone between the layers and install the shoe with thick gasket on bottom and silicone around the top and screw together, the silicone will get pressed in all the voids and cure up for 1 solid gasket, wont leak ever...
> do you look at all the jaccuzi tubs, they use silicone to seal all the jets onto the tub, NOT gaskets, because silicone wont vibrate loose, dry out or leak...all the manufactures use it...


I used silicone the first time and leaked right away. I no longer use the quick dry silicone, I use the one that doesn't dry up in the tube. In this case the gaskets can take the expansion and contraction.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I used silicone the first time and leaked right away. I no longer use the quick dry silicone, I use the one that doesn't dry up in the tube. In this case the gaskets can take the expansion and contraction.


you can ONLY use silicone 1 the original, all that other crap silicone II sucks...and it MUST be dry....warm with a heat gun so you dont melt anything or burn it up with a torch..a few minutes of prep is all it takes, take a short cut and it will leak..


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you can ONLY use silicone 1 the original, all that other crap silicone II sucks...and it MUST be dry....warm with a heat gun so you dont melt anything or burn it up with a torch..a few minutes of prep is all it takes, take a short cut and it will leak..


Silicone 1 sticks better real well but dries in the tube and then I have to cut the side and tape it up every single time. Freaking nightmare and it's almost like single use. I switched to 2 and it doesn't dry up in the tube so I can use it all for like 15 jobs and it's shower ready in 30 minutes and I can wipe the excess without a mess. However you gotta choose the right brand for #2 to be effective.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> one word bro.....*silicone*....clean it all good with some solvent and pump in some silicone between the layers and install the shoe with thick gasket on bottom and silicone around the top and screw together, .............





My thoughts exactly. Spray in some brake cleaner, a whole tube of silicone, a good quality tub shoe and that guy won't ever leak.




Could use a 2"x1-1/2" toilet spud!!! :devil3: Hahaha








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Silicone 1 sticks better real well but dries in the tube and then I have to cut the side and tape it up every single time. Freaking nightmare and it's almost like single use. I switched to 2 and it doesn't dry up in the tube so I can use it all for like 15 jobs and it's shower ready in 30 minutes and I can wipe the excess without a mess. However you gotta choose the right brand for #2 to be effective.


I dont know, I can use an open 10.5 oz tube for months, I use a long johnny bolt pushed in and covered with a piece of plastic rubber banded around the nozzle..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> My thoughts exactly. Spray in some brake cleaner, a whole tube of silicone, a good quality tub shoe and that guy won't ever leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could use a 2"x1-1/2" toilet spud!!! :devil3: Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


brake cleaner leaves residue, use carb cleaner as it evaporates dry as can be....for you..just light it up and burn off, for others let evaporate or heat gun..


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> brake cleaner leaves residue, use carb cleaner as it evaporates dry as can be....for you..just light it up and burn off, for others let evaporate or heat gun..





Kerosene works great, gasoline might be a little irresponsible lolz :devil3::vs_laugh:


Depends on the brake cleaner brand. The green crc cans are basically just pressurized acetone. All you're doing is temporarily putting the "dirt" or grease you're trying to clean off into a solution with the cleaner. Once the cleaner evaporates the grease will redeposit somewhere, hopefully it's dripped off the area you want clean.







.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know, I can use an open 10.5 oz tube for months, I use a long johnny bolt pushed in and covered with a piece of plastic rubber banded around the nozzle..





I use ge 100% silicone in the gold tube or lexel. I use the included cap for the silicone. For the lexel or if I lose the cap on the silicone I just use a tapcon and place the tube tip down to hold it in.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Kerosene works great, gasoline might be a little irresponsible lolz :devil3::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> Depends on the brake cleaner brand. The green crc cans are basically just pressurized acetone. All you're doing is temporarily putting the "dirt" or grease you're trying to clean off into a solution with the cleaner. Once the cleaner evaporates the grease will redeposit somewhere, hopefully it's dripped off the area you want clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 NOPE both kerosene and gasoline leave behind oils and junk that wont let silicone stick well..any acetone based solvent will clean it up great, just like pvc primer...not the purple schit..


most break cleaner is not acetone and leaves behind a residue if heated creates poison gas..
The chemical in the *brake cleaner* is Tetrachloroethylene. When this chemical is exposed with excessive *heat* and argon (used in MIG and TIG welding) it also produces phosgene.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> NOPE both kerosene and gasoline leave behind oils and junk that wont let silicone stick well..any acetone based solvent will clean it up great, just like pvc primer...not the purple schit..
> 
> most break cleaner is not acetone and leaves behind a residue if heated creates poison gas..
> The chemical in the *brake cleaner* is Tetrachloroethylene. When this chemical is exposed with excessive *heat* and argon (used in MIG and TIG welding) it also produces phosgene.


The kerosene/gasoline was a joke reference to the thread about the abs stuck in the cast iron.


And yeah poisonous, that's why we use NON-CHLORINATED crc brand "brakekleen".




.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont know, I can use an open 10.5 oz tube for months, I use a long johnny bolt pushed in and covered with a piece of plastic rubber banded around the nozzle..


I tried everything, screws, nails, bolts etc, it dries up in the nozzle. I use rubber caps that have a nail like in the center. It still dries up with regular silicone but not on silicone #2


https://www.rona.ca/en/caulking-tub...VTLLICh2MXASDEAYYASABEgIbV_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## OpenSights

When maintenance guys remodel! We were there for a heater and they asked us to install the watco. When we were done one of the workers asked us if were going to trim out the valve. “Nope, we weren’t asked to do that.”


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I tried everything, screws, nails, bolts etc, it dries up in the nozzle. I use rubber caps that have a nail like in the center. It still dries up with regular silicone but not on silicone #2



So apparently the difference is the solvent. Silicone #1 uses acetic acid while silicone #2 uses ammonia. #2 does take longer to FULLY cure.


I use ge supreme which is a #2 silicone and I love it. It comes with a cap but even I lose the cap and use a nail usually just the last inch or so is cured-ish and I purge a bit first every time I use it anyway. I usually go through the clear silicone fast enough it never has time to dry. The white however usually has a good slug in the end every time I go for a partial tube so I always keep a new unopened one on the van. I keep new unopened clear ones too but only because I use so much.




This is the stuff I use:

https://www.amazon.com/GE-M90006-Silicone-Kitchen-Caulk/dp/B003LZ21SA





This guys seems knowledgeable and I would bet aquarium use is about as tough a use as any and is also pretty relevant to our work plumbing.


https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/principle-differences-between-silicones.131003/






.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> When maintenance guys remodel! We were there for a heater and they asked us to install the watco. When we were done one of the workers asked us if were going to trim out the valve. “Nope, we weren’t asked to do that.”


Wow talk about "Everything wrong"about this picture! Drywall and water don't mix and the valve is sticking out. How about the solder, looks brittle. Backing what's that? :vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Wow talk about "Everything wrong"about this picture! Drywall and water don't mix and the valve is sticking out. How about the solder, looks brittle. Backing what's that? :vs_laugh:


Steel tub.... I should’ve taken a picture of the surround! You know how you can take a price of sheet metal and make a thunder sound? I did the same thing with it! Even the corner piece that was reinforced by spray foam! I can’t wait till the surrounds crack and these yahoo’s are fired.

They are trying to change the complex from section 8 to nice working class apartments. 

The new maintenance crew has already caught people stealing tools from their trucks.... only way to turn that place around is kick everyone out, gut everything and 6 months of pest and bug removal!


----------



## Toli

OpenSights said:


> When maintenance guys remodel! We were there for a heater and they asked us to install the watco. When we were done one of the workers asked us if were going to trim out the valve. “Nope, we weren’t asked to do that.”




I can hear it from here- “are you sure it won’t work? Don’t they make an extension kit?”


----------



## OpenSights

Toli said:


> I can hear it from here- “are you sure it won’t work? Don’t they make an extension kit?”


Lol! We’ll just have another call to fix their FU. They just have to wait till we have time...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I tried everything, screws, nails, bolts etc, it dries up in the nozzle. I use rubber caps that have a nail like in the center. It still dries up with regular silicone but not on silicone #2
> 
> 
> https://www.rona.ca/en/caulking-tub...VTLLICh2MXASDEAYYASABEgIbV_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds





thats what separates the men from the boys......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




I couldnt resist that one...you have to use a thick bolt so when you pull it out it leaves a passageway for the silicone to come out past any dried schit...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> When maintenance guys remodel! We were there for a heater and they asked us to install the watco. When we were done one of the workers asked us if were going to trim out the valve. “Nope, we weren’t asked to do that.”


what a hack job, he used M copper for domestic water..thats a no no..you can see the red on the pipe...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what a hack job, he used M copper for domestic water..thats a no no..you can see the red on the pipe...


That's all there is is here... type M in houses. Lasts a minimum of 80+ years


L in commercial, then again my last employer used M in several school remodels. He was a crook.


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what a hack job, he used M copper for domestic water..thats a no no..you can see the red on the pipe...


M, L, K, all legal here for residential.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> M, L, K, all legal here for residential.


 in my area M is ONLY heat..L for inside and K for water mains...
so much for anything as universal codes....:vs_laugh:


----------



## sparky

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area M is ONLY heat..L for inside and K for water mains...
> so much for anything as universal codes....:vs_laugh:


Should have used cpvc lolololol9lllolol:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

sparky said:


> Should have used cpvc lolololol9lllolol:devil3::devil3::devil3:


they dont even sell that stuff here, the only thing that comes close is the orange pipe for fire sprinklers in residential housing...


----------



## Tango

This Fooking cartridge literally fell in pieces as soon as I touched it and fell out like this from the faucet. There was another piece in the shower too!

Good thing I had spares but I had to fool around another 30 minutes to figure it out because they had set it to cold only from the factory and there wasn't a correct way to put it in. Upside down or right side up it fitted in the grooves.

I hate that brand and the rep is hounding me to be his friend on some social media site I'm not even a member of.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> This Fooking cartridge literally fell in pieces as soon as I touched it and fell out like this from the faucet. There was another piece in the shower too!
> 
> Good thing I had spares but I had to fool around another 30 minutes to figure it out because they had set it to cold only from the factory and there wasn't a correct way to put it in. Upside down or right side up it fitted in the grooves.
> 
> I hate that brand and the rep is hounding me to be his friend on some social media site I'm not even a member of.
> 
> 
> .


spare parts, just chuck them...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> spare parts, just chuck them...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I seriously thought of calling him and saying to come over and fix his junk. Obviously he always says it's good stuff, well duh all the other people don't have a word to say about installing this $hit when it's brand new and I get to curse at it 5 years down the road. Another stupid design is the cartridge bonnet terminates in the wall and guess what it can't leak in the wall for years until the ceiling collapses from this drip drip drip.


----------



## Tango

This one is called the lavatory limbo... 

As a bonus :
When you fill the kitchen sink too much it overflows 10 feet away in the tub. :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

Super deluxe diy. After saying to the woman this was real junk with the super pry pipe at the tee she said the last plumber did that? I said no Mam even the real bad plumbers at this bad company wouldn't do such a mess. Its the last owner for sure! Yeah but what about the company sticker?

Garden hose for the dishwasher drain!


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Super deluxe diy. ...............Garden hose for the dishwasher drain!
> 
> .





That is definitely a mess for sure but honestly that high temp garden hose is prolly the best choice anyone has made under that sink thus far. Not to mention it's much better than the stock hard plastic tubes. Around here most guys use high temp radiator hose if the washer doesn't come with a hose. Of course now a days that's rare. We order rolls of hose from WB.





.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> That is definitely a mess for sure but honestly that high temp garden hose is prolly the best choice anyone has made under that sink thus far. Not to mention it's much better than the stock hard plastic tubes. Around here most guys use high temp radiator hose if the washer doesn't come with a hose. Of course now a days that's rare. We order rolls of hose from WB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought so too, a real rubber garden hose is an idea.


----------



## OpenSights

After 10 trips....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> After 10 trips....


That's like 165$ of SB fittings!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> That's like 165$ of SB fittings!! :vs_OMG:


$225 after mark up! :devil3::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

I will have to say the handyhack was smart enough to use compression for the spout...


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> $225 after mark up! :devil3::vs_laugh:





And 1000$ after the exchange rate to canadian and all related import fees!:devil3:




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> After 10 trips....


posting more of your work??? did you buy stock in shark bites??:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I will have to say the handyhack was smart enough to use compression for the spout...





Probably because it kept shooting off!!




.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> After 10 trips....





That's what I love about sharkbite. The hacks get to spend all that money and still call a plumber!!! And it's painfully obvious they did it themselves.






.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> That's what I love about sharkbite. The hacks get to spend all that money and still call a plumber!!! And it's painfully obvious they did it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This job was done before the suckers bought it.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> This job was done before the suckers bought it.


Was it a lipstick on a pig flip house?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> This job was done before the suckers bought it.





This is the kind of stuff inspectors don't catch because "sharkbites are legal".


I tell homeowners to skip the inspector and just pay each trade their hour minimum to come do a quick walk through.






.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Was it a lipstick on a pig flip house?


Just the basement bathroom.... tub only. Didn’t see any other goofy stuff in the unfinished basement part. Obviously the finished part is a mystery. 

Though their well tank and softener is in a pit and garage closet, which is very odd out here.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Just the basement bathroom.... tub only. Didn’t see any other goofy stuff in the unfinished basement part. Obviously the finished part is a mystery.
> 
> Though their well tank and softener is in a pit and garage closet, which is very odd out here.



Does it have a drain? Is it a pain to work on?

Sometimes when a house is built someone has a good idea like a pit for the mechanicals so if they leak the house stays dry.






.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Does it have a drain? Is it a pain to work on?
> 
> Sometimes when a house is built someone has a good idea like a pit for the mechanicals so if they leak the house stays dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sump crock in the well pit in the garage, softener in a closet above. I’m surprised nothing has frozen!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Sump crock in the well pit in the garage, softener in a closet above. I’m surprised nothing has frozen!





If it's stupid but it works then it's not stupid.






.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> If it's stupid but it works then it's not stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But if I would chance it in my house, I’d be the stupid one.


----------



## Toli

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area M is ONLY heat..L for inside and K for water mains...
> so much for anything as universal codes....:vs_laugh:



I will run into type D every once in a blue moon. Paper thin.


----------



## skoronesa

Toli said:


> I will run into type D every once in a blue moon. Paper thin.





DWV as water pipe?! :surprise:






.


----------



## Toli

skoronesa said:


> DWV as water pipe?! :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Not DWV. Type D. Paper thin stuff made for overseas, IIRC.


----------



## skoronesa

Toli said:


> Not DWV. Type D. Paper thin stuff made for overseas, IIRC.





Looks like Type D is what the australians call DVW and it has black paint instead otherwise its the same thing.


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/type-d-copper-20208/




I also found wikipedia says Type D means it's acr tubing and just has been cleaned and processed without oils. In my experience acr is the same thickness as L so I assume if you saw type D and it was thin than it must have been DWV pipe meant for australia but those sizes start at 1-1/4".



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_tubing


I also found this chart from an australian plumbing supplier and you can see that under the size they have a diameter and another number with a g which I would guess if the gauge thickness so from that you could extrapolate how it compares to other types but I am not going to bother with that. I don't know if it would match our awg or sheet metal gauge systems.




.


----------



## Toli

skoronesa said:


> Looks like Type D is what the australians call DVW and it has black paint instead otherwise its the same thing.
> 
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/type-d-copper-20208/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found wikipedia says Type D means it's acr tubing and just has been cleaned and processed without oils. In my experience acr is the same thickness as L so I assume if you saw type D and it was thin than it must have been DWV pipe meant for australia but those sizes start at 1-1/4".
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper_tubing
> 
> 
> I also found this chart from an australian plumbing supplier and you can see that under the size they have a diameter and another number with a g which I would guess if the gauge thickness so from that you could extrapolate how it compares to other types but I am not going to bother with that. I don't know if it would match our awg or sheet metal gauge systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Could be. I’ve only seen it in 3/4”.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> This is the kind of stuff inspectors don't catch because "sharkbites are legal".
> 
> 
> I tell homeowners to skip the inspector and just pay each trade their hour minimum to come do a quick walk through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


house inspectors keep a bling eye to most problems because if they kill a house sale they will be blackballed by the realtors...even if the home owner hires them its the real estates that are the inspectors bread and butter..


----------



## canuck92

Excellect choice sir


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Excellect choice sir





Just break out the ole pipe bender!!! :biggrin:









.


----------



## OpenSights

So tomorrow is our postponed Mother’s Day. Wife contacted her brother who just moved to an old Victorian in Kzoo. I posted this picture before, but guess what? It’s plugged. I have a feeling he didn’t want to ask me directly because I broke his jaw. We’re good now, but pride I guess.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> So tomorrow is our postponed Mother’s Day. Wife contacted her brother who just moved to an old Victorian in Kzoo. I posted this picture before, but guess what? It’s plugged. I have a feeling he didn’t want to ask me directly because I broke his jaw. We’re good now, but pride I guess.





Why did you break his jaw?






.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

WHY THE DRUM TRAP ? :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

Cool bottle trap


----------



## Tango

The new home owner bought this house. It's only 10 years old! The Last guy was a DIY specialist...Found a sulfuric bottle of acid. It chewed a lot of pipe but the hair clog was still full.



.

1-2) Patch of glue on one side and silicone on the other plus a fancy slip joint adapter...
3) Garbage disposal, did you know waste flows up tees?
4) Plastic coupling, the new home owner wasn't paying to have the kitchen $hit redone, just wait till they break in 2.
5) I think he replaced his own water heater. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Tango

Part 2, the guy loved to put pure acid, I wonder if he got some in the brain?


.


----------



## Tango

I know some aren't very good apprentices today but back then 50 years ago they had the same problem...


.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Why did you break his jaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Long story, but the root cause was his now ex wife.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Part 2, the guy loved to put pure acid, I wonder if he got some in the brain?
> 
> 
> .


I forgot here's what happens when you leave the strong stuff under a cabinet. 10 year old house.



.


----------



## OpenSights

Not an unusual “winner” but..... I have a customer I met through habitat for humanity. He texted me earlier this week about a slow lav drain. He’s no dummy, already cleaned the pop up. He wants the line cleaned and the trap/tail piece done right. I know he can do it himself, but he’s retired and would rather pay me. Great guy, just don’t bring up sailing! He’ll talk your ear off!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Why did you break his jaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


he musta been from california and a libtard...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> he musta been from california and a libtard...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Happened in California, import wife at the time. He’s from Michigan, but joined the navy in the early 90’s and has finally moved back home after his kids from his first wife have all grown up. Politically I think he leans more right.


----------



## Standard Drain

That’s NOT the dryer vent; it’s the toilet connection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

Standard Drain said:


> That’s NOT the dryer vent; it’s the toilet connection!





That right there is what you call a "*Stinky Slinky"*. Rv waste hose.




.


----------



## OpenSights

Standard Drain said:


> That’s NOT the dryer vent; it’s the toilet connection!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s epic!

My master told me about finding a first floor toilet routed to a floor drain in the basement. No picture, probably decades ago...


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> That right there is what you call a "*Stinky Slinky"*. Rv waste hose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here’s an RV drain slinky I took a screenshot of years ago from the mother of all trade forums. Does that bring back memories?


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Standard Drain said:


> That’s NOT the dryer vent; it’s the toilet connection!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like it is tying into a 2" PVC pipe that goes into 3" ?? :devil3:


----------



## OpenSights

Putting this here because I’m too tired to find the “show your work thread”.

The majority of the digging and jackhammering was done, but had to bust up and dig more. This was my first real outside underground, other than outside clean outs and Other minor stuff. This one was a MFKR! My boots were completely submerged in mud because of that rain we had. 

Outside:


----------



## OpenSights

Thankfully I only have one job tomorrow! I could have three, but the others are not emergency’s, this one is is a sump pump.

And forgot to show my boots.... about 20#s each!

Inside:


----------



## OpenSights

So the inspector failed the shower drain. We sat there for over an hour scratching our heads trying to figure out how to tie it in the way our Lansing inspectors would want it because of the new vent codes. Also he said we didn’t need to auto vent the floor drain because it’s a one story house. 

This is the kind of **** that makes me want to just be a drain cleaner! My Master was taught 30+ years ago that code is open to interpretation. But now we’re held to our inspector’s interpretations of the code, not what the code says.:vs_mad:

Other than that, nothing but a “great job”....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> So the inspector failed the shower drain. We sat there for over an hour scratching our heads trying to figure out how to tie it in the way our Lansing inspectors would want it because of the new vent codes. Also he said we didn’t need to auto vent the floor drain because it’s a one story house.
> 
> This is the kind of **** that makes me want to just be a drain cleaner! My Master was taught 30+ years ago that code is open to interpretation. But now we’re held to our inspector’s interpretations of the code, not what the code says.:vs_mad:
> 
> Other than that, nothing but a “great job”....


 show a better pick, but were you trying to wet vent the bowl?


I use to keep a book with all the inspectors I came across and what each one likes to see on their inspections, just a fking game to play..they have to justify their existence I guess,,and feel important...because when most go home their wife calls all the shots...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> So the inspector failed the shower drain. We sat there for over an hour scratching our heads trying to figure out how to tie it in the way our Lansing inspectors would want it because of the new vent codes. Also he said we didn’t need to auto vent the floor drain because it’s a one story house.
> 
> This is the kind of **** that makes me want to just be a drain cleaner! My Master was taught 30+ years ago that code is open to interpretation. But now we’re held to our inspector’s interpretations of the code, not what the code says.:vs_mad:
> 
> Other than that, nothing but a “great job”....



I agree the shower drain elbow is a no go because it can't get air from the main. It would have to be a flat Y

Another issue that would fail here is the 2x 45 for the laundry, we need 10x the pipe diameter in between the 45's for suds. Don't quote me on this the sud zone code has me somewhat perplexed.


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> show a better pick, but were you trying to wet vent the bowl?
> 
> 
> I use to keep a book with all the inspectors I came across and what each one likes to see on their inspections, just a fking game to play..they have to justify their existence I guess,,and feel important...because when most go home their wife calls all the shots...:vs_laugh:


Yes wet vent, lav washes it. 

Here it’s the Wild West! Other than Lansing and delta township we have state inspectors. Most of the state inspectors are cool, but when yo get into the city, it’s all about the money. The inspector that use to work for my Master and got fired for stealing.... let it slip one day that they’re expected to issue X amount of reinspection fees a month. My plumbing inspector will even call out an electrical panel original from the ‘50s because it doesn’t have a sticker.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Yes wet vent, lav washes it.
> 
> Here it’s the Wild West! Other than Lansing and delta township we have state inspectors. Most of the state inspectors are cool, but when yo get into the city, it’s all about the money. The inspector that use to work for my Master and got fired for stealing.... let it slip one day that they’re expected to issue X amount of reinspection fees a month. My plumbing inspector will even call out an electrical panel original from the ‘50s because it doesn’t have a sticker.


If we'd have crazy inspectors here it wouldn't take long to get them back on track. Contractors would eventually set them straight.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> So the inspector failed the shower drain. We sat there for over an hour scratching our heads trying to figure out how to tie it in the way our Lansing inspectors would want it because of the new vent codes. Also he said we didn’t need to auto vent the floor drain because it’s a one story house.
> 
> This is the kind of **** that makes me want to just be a drain cleaner! My Master was taught 30+ years ago that code is open to interpretation. But now we’re held to our inspector’s interpretations of the code, not what the code says.:vs_mad:
> 
> Other than that, nothing but a “great job”....


Laundry drain is an S trap, I got called on that a few years ago. You need two pipe sizes between the trap and santee. So with 2” pipe you need 4” in between. Here was mine.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Yes wet vent, lav washes it.
> 
> Here it’s the Wild West! Other than Lansing and delta township we have state inspectors. Most of the state inspectors are cool, but when yo get into the city, it’s all about the money. The inspector that use to work for my Master and got fired for stealing.... let it slip one day that they’re expected to issue X amount of reinspection fees a month. My plumbing inspector will even call out an electrical panel original from the ‘50s because it doesn’t have a sticker.


you should have cut the Y in before the drop elbow and your good to go...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Laundry drain is an S trap, I got called on that a few years ago. You need two pipe sizes between the trap and santee. So with 2” pipe you need 4” in between. Here was mine.


in order for that to pass here you would need a double cross TY for 2 fixtures...


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in order for that to pass here you would need a double cross TY for 2 fixtures...


The upper santee Was for a clean out, not another fixture. I hadn’t put my female adapter for the c/o plug in yet


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Laundry drain is an S trap, I got called on that a few years ago. You need two pipe sizes between the trap and santee. So with 2” pipe you need 4” in between. Here was mine.


We’ve never had that complaint before, but I’m not going to tip them off...

Usually we end up going through a stud, but the situation dictated it. 

The architect happened to stop by and we discussed swapping the lav and stool location, but we would be 1” less from the back of the tank to the next fixture.


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you should have cut the Y in before the drop elbow and your good to go...


Exactly what I said! The way we did it the shower is dry vented.


----------



## powellmatthew76

All those with opioid dependency please discard packaging in trash. Found this on the backside of a urinal lol









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

powellmatthew76 said:


> All those with opioid dependency please discard packaging in trash. Found this on the backside of a urinal lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Good thing I don't do commercial for urinal hell. I'd be charging like a minimum of 1000$ maybe even more so I didn't have to touch that.


----------



## powellmatthew76

Its definitely nasty

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The two worst things to clean... urinal and a grease trap.


----------



## powellmatthew76

OpenSights said:


> The two worst things to clean... urinal and a grease trap.


Amen

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> The two worst things to clean... urinal and a grease trap.





better you than me.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
just more reasons I never went into drain cleaning....I have a few small machines just for customers for sinks and tubs and ill clean out house traps but thats about it....you guys can make the big bucks on what you do...


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> better you than me.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> just more reasons I never went into drain cleaning....I have a few small machines just for customers for sinks and tubs and ill clean out house traps but thats about it....you guys can make the big bucks on what you do...


Any time we cut open a line with backfall or a belly and sewage dumps out my Master gags bad. I just laugh at him!


----------



## OpenSights

Wife found a good deal on fittings!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Wife found a good deal on fittings!


they are worth nothing, I would charge to take them away....


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they are worth nothing, I would charge to take them away....


Texted it to my Master, said I should go pick them up! Lol!

I had to deal with roots in a clay line this last fall that was installed 10 years ago!


----------



## Tango

Tile guy assured the customer he could to the plooming....

He cut the pipe flush to the floor and put a brass ring and just put a plastic piece on top without any screws. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I made good money $$$, just another day in hacklandia.



.


----------



## Tango

So the other day I had to repipe under a sink and I asked the guy who the Fock did this? My friend he says...last week. 

hahahahaha it's all dried up :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

A 1" gap from tile to tub. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

I can imagine the boss saying to his new construction plumbers, who F-N cares, I'm saving 20$ instead of applying the code to use pvc for these condos.


.


----------



## Tango

Some random stuff in my daily adventures...
Like some hackers prefer not to use glue.

A customer who refuses to fix a leak(check the saddle on the copper pipe) The bottom half of her basement has been ripped out because of a flood and ruined everything and not too interested in a re-pipe even though the water lines all have obturated pin holes.

.


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Tango said:


> Some random stuff in my daily adventures...
> Like some hackers prefer not to use glue.
> 
> A customer who refuses to fix a leak(check the saddle on the copper pipe) The bottom half of her basement has been ripped out because of a flood and ruined everything and not too interested in a re-pipe even though the water lines all have obturated pin holes.
> 
> .



Spending way to much time playing crosswords.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

*Pipe Bending 101...The art of the "pry" this F-N pipe into place. :vs_laugh:*



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Pipe Bending 101...The art of the "pry" this F-N pipe into place. :vs_laugh:*
> 
> 
> 
> .


you mean pipe cracking..it didnt bend it broke...


----------



## OpenSights

Just drain it out, sand, 50/50 and you’re good for 10 years!

Amateurs here! I tell ya!


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> *Pipe Bending 101...The art of the "pry" this F-N pipe into place. :vs_laugh:*
> 
> 
> 
> .


I like the light fixture too


----------



## Debo22

One step PVC glue used on ABS


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> I like the light fixture too


On the verge of being a hoarder house... She had installed a toilet 10 years ago by a hack, a good portion of the lead flange was missing and now the floor has got to go. Strange how she had like 30 or more neatly folded and stacked rags and 20-30+ bottles of various cleaning products literally everywhere but the place was dirty, very dirty.


Warning graphic content :


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> On the verge of being a hoarder house... She had installed a toilet 10 years ago by a hack, a good portion of the lead flange was missing and now the floor has got to go. Strange how she had like 30 or more neatly folded and stacked rags and 20-30+ bottles of various cleaning products literally everywhere but the place was dirty, very dirty.
> 
> 
> Warning graphic content :
> 
> 
> .


what was graphic??


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what was graphic??


Maybe not graphic for you but I know some people would gag.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Any time we cut open a line with backfall or a belly and sewage dumps out my Master gags bad. I just laugh at him!

I had the same problem when I was working in the field, No matter how many times you tell the people not to flush while you cut the sewer pipe
they still will flush it, I have never had one job when they did not flush
it was always someone who did not get the word or they plain just forgot


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Any time we cut open a line with backfall or a belly and sewage dumps out my Master gags bad. I just laugh at him!
> 
> I had the same problem when I was working in the field, No matter how many times you tell the people not to flush while you cut the sewer pipe
> they still will flush it, I have never had one job when they did not flush
> it was always someone who did not get the word or they plain just forgot


good thing is you can hear it coming in plenty of time to get out of the way...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Maybe not graphic for you but I know some people would gag.


man that dirty hole looks like some of the women I knew....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> ........ I have never had one job when they did not flush
> it was always someone who did not get the word or they plain just forgot





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> good thing is you can hear it coming in plenty of time to get out of the way...



I had one job where I needed to replace the tees tying four 4" lines together in the basement of an apartment building. I had one line where they were showering and the three others would alternate flushing. Landlord had called that morning and said he told everyone when the work would be done and to not use anything. Of course he didn't answer his phone. :vs_unimpressed:This why I keep a stack of empty buckets in the van.


I prefabbed my fittings and then with buckets at the ready I made all 5 cuts using the bandsaw and dropped my piece in and quickly folded over the no-hubs. :vs_karate::smile:



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Maybe not graphic for you but I know some people would gag.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what was graphic??


Most of the new construction plumbers I used to work with were disgusted at the fact of service plumbing particularly drain cleaning. They would never do service even some tried it when times were slow but quickly quit and went back to new construction.

It used to bother me too but I got used to it. It's a very good thing it turns them off because it's a niche and I'm starting to make good money from it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I had one job where I needed to replace the tees tying four 4" lines together in the basement of an apartment building. I had one line where they were showering and the three others would alternate flushing. Landlord had called that morning and said he told everyone when the work would be done and to not use anything. Of course he didn't answer his phone. :vs_unimpressed:This why I keep a stack of empty buckets in the van.
> 
> 
> I prefabbed my fittings and then with buckets at the ready I made all 5 cuts using the bandsaw and dropped my piece in and quickly folded over the no-hubs. :vs_karate::smile:
> 
> 
> 
> .


I turn off the water main, so they only get 1 flush if they forget....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Most of the new construction plumbers I used to work with were disgusted at the fact of service plumbing particularly drain cleaning. They would never do service even some tried it when times were slow but quickly quit and went back to new construction.
> 
> It used to bother me too but I got used to it. It's a very good thing it turns them off because it's a niche and I'm starting to make good money from it.



I do all phases...so some scanky lines dont bother me...and long before I did plumbing, a grade school friends father had an old farm out on the east end of long island and they had an old septic tank or cesspool that would fill up and you would have to pump out the water and reach down with a long clam rake and pull out the solids and spread on the lawn to you could crap again in the bathroom, we got stuck doing that a few times....I guess that broke me in for the future...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
no need for a suction truck here...:vs_whistle:


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I turn off the water main, so they only get 1 flush if they forget....





I would have but it was an old building with multiple basements and the others were locked where the water service came in.






.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Most of the new construction plumbers I used to work with were disgusted at the fact of service plumbing particularly drain cleaning. They would never do service even some tried it when times were slow but quickly quit and went back to new construction........







When you've only done newcon/reno service is a very nerve racking thing. It's you one on with the customer. They are often right there questioning everything you do. It's not like new con where if you screw up you fix it no pressure. On service that clock is ticking and any extra time is coming out of someones pocket. 30 extra minutes on a whole house is nothing compared to 30 extra minutes on a 2hr service call.


Newcon is very structured and you know what you're getting into. Even the "surprises" have to be okayed by like 5 different people and extras get billed out. If you give a flat rate to fix something and then the next two fittings crumble you have personally have to tell the customer the cost is going up.








.


----------



## Tango

A new customer this afternoon, he tried to be a master plumber and fix 2 leaking valves....Just wait for it....by changing the plastic handles! It didn't fix the leak as expected! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## Tango

Bread bag as a gasket? And Hack shim....


----------



## Tango

Where the hell do I start off? Nope she said she didn't want to redo it. See you when the flood occurs! Either from the dishwasher drain or hacked plastic water supply junk.

Oh wait I forgot it already started!!! Faucet leaking crazy and counter is totally rotted!


.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Bread bag as a gasket? And Hack shim....


He tried the bread bag trick! Only a master plumber can get that to work


----------



## Tango

How about this nifty furnace drain U shaped contraption?


.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> He tried the bread bag trick! Only a master plumber can get that to work


Look at more good stuff, post 2210 :biggrin:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

Tango said:


> Where the hell do I start off? Nope she said she didn't want to redo it. See you when the flood occurs! Either from the dishwasher drain or hacked plastic water supply junk.
> 
> 
> .


nice fix. please post the before pic.:biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Where the hell do I start off? Nope she said she didn't want to redo it. See you when the flood occurs! Either from the dishwasher drain or hacked plastic water supply junk.
> 
> 
> .


Looks like they tried the caulk trick


----------



## Tango

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> nice fix. please post the before pic.:biggrin:





Debo22 said:


> Looks like they tried the caulk trick


Check 2210 again I uploaded another pic. She said she'd wait for a reno, the counter is about to collapse!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Where the hell do I start off? Nope she said she didn't want to redo it. See you when the flood occurs! Either from the dishwasher drain or hacked plastic water supply junk.
> 
> Oh wait I forgot it already started!!! Faucet leaking crazy and counter is totally rotted!
> 
> 
> .


a flood would probably raise the value of that place...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Where the hell do I start off? Nope she said she didn't want to redo it. See you when the flood occurs! Either from the dishwasher drain or hacked plastic water supply junk.
> 
> Oh wait I forgot it already started!!! Faucet leaking crazy and counter is totally rotted!
> 
> 
> .


Oof, looks like some sort of plastic compression nut holding the copper


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Oof, looks like some sort of plastic compression nut holding the copper


Yes exactly! I've seen some split in 2, illegal plastic fitting sold at the hardware store. Only good if you are doing a fish pond outside. I've seen that stuff in a couple places, the new home owner don't care. Great for me when it breaks!


----------



## Tango

When you see it....


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> When you see it....
> 
> 
> .


Is that 2" B vent? :vs_laugh:

.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Is that 2" B vent? :vs_laugh:
> 
> .


The door, can't close it!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> When you see it....
> 
> 
> .


I swear some of these pics must be done for fun just to post them...you cant be that stupid in life to do that...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I swear some of these pics must be done for fun just to post them...you cant be that stupid in life to do that...


I say 3rd world places or some of the people that call me wanting something cheap. They always find that special someone who will do it for a real bargain.


----------



## Tango

This morning...She says I want it to code...Sure I'll be here all day and gotta drill through 3 cabinets, destroy the bathroom wall to repipe the 3" stack.

Well nevermind...


*Deep throat, I mean oops deep trap...*

Bonus pics, never saw these rose handles. House is to be sold as the elderly woman was placed in an governmental old age home.



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> This morning...She says I want it to code...Sure I'll be here all day and gotta drill through 3 cabinets, destroy the bathroom wall to repipe the 3" stack.
> 
> Well nevermind...
> 
> 
> *Deep throat, I mean oops deep trap...*
> 
> Bonus pics, never saw these rose handles. House is to be sold as the elderly woman was placed in an governmental old age home.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Couple days later she calls again and this time the toilet in the basement is leaking. I took it out and some bozo(Supposedly a real plumbing company) put this in. He butchered the flange wich was like 2 inches off the concrete and the bolts weren't even in the correct spot so he tried to lag them in.

Best part is that when it's flushed it goes straight into a tee and it want's to go up the stack to the 2nd floor. :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

What did they do, looks like just cut a hole in a waste pipe then added 
the closet flange on a short riser ? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Debo22

15” rough with a 12” toilet. Must not have heard of 14” rough toilets


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> 15” rough with a 12” toilet. Must not have heard of 14” rough toilets


In my in-law part of my house that I use as an office/brewery I put in a 14” rough 3.5 on a 12” rough flange. 

Gets me by. I disconnected that bathroom group Monday when I got my new line though....


----------



## Tango

I already posted it in another thread. Last Friday's customer.... He was debating if he wanted to pay to fix it because the credit card trick was working just fine. I told him if he wanted to sell the condo it''ll look like crap.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Lord only knows how much they got charged for this outdoor shower and the jagoff who put it in couldn't be bothered to peel off the extra teflon tape or caulk/putty/escutcheon the holes through the siding. They used stainless deck screws for the bracket to the wall so I assume a carpenter was around or they would have used drywall screws like the lazy jagoff they are.


I was there to replace a burst chrome 90 because the line coming through had a drain inside but wasn't pitched correctly. I am sure the bathroom exhaust fan inside that room was also pulling nice cold air past the pipe because the penetration was twice the size of the pipe and not caulked.



The last picture is the cracked 90 going into the wall.



.


----------



## OpenSights

I don’t need to tell you what the rest of the house looked like....


----------



## Tango

Crap yesterday's post disappeared! Anyway I think it's an apprentice plumber who did this side job with stolen commercial pipe from his day job. Then he put the nut under the sink. I had to remove the sink completely to take the faucet out. Grrrrr.


.


----------



## Debo22

My cousin sent me this one. He was called out for a gas smell. I guess one step glue doesn’t always work.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> My cousin sent me this one. He was called out for a gas smell. I guess one step glue doesn’t always work.




Is it really so difficult to use a phuckin 45??!!??!!?!? :vs_mad:



.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Is it really so difficult to use a phuckin 45??!!??!!?!? :vs_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'd be surprised a lot of guys don't know how or it's too difficult for them. I once worked at building an olympic size swimming pool and I had to calculate the 45's for one guy, 12" PVC fittings that is, at a cost of 2400$ each. The guy was holding it up over his head on shaky arms telling his helper to measure in between and eyeball it. :vs_OMG:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Crap yesterday's post disappeared! Anyway I think it's an apprentice plumber who did this side job with stolen commercial pipe from his day job. Then he put the nut under the sink. I had to remove the sink completely to take the faucet out. Grrrrr.
> 
> 
> .


What brand of faucet is that? Never seen anything like it.


----------



## ken53

Tango said:


> You'd be surprised a lot of guys don't know how or it's too difficult for them. I once worked at building an olympic size swimming pool and I had to calculate the 45's for one guy, 12" PVC fittings that is, at a cost of 2400$ each. The guy was holding it up over his head on shaky arms telling his helper to measure in between and eyeball it. :vs_OMG:


1.414:wink:


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> What brand of faucet is that? Never seen anything like it.


I think it was a Pfissster, the customer tried to repair the hose themselves for 4 months, they bought 4 different hoses and non of them fit! :vs_laugh: All those parts cost half of a new faucet. She didn't suggest I keep the unused parts.


----------



## OpenSights

He routed it to the sump crock.


----------



## Tango

This is pump pipe but it serves as the drain for the lav sink.



.


----------



## Tango

Double trap.


----------



## Debo22

My wife took the car for an oil change and this is the filth it came home with. Another reason I always try to do it myself.


----------



## Debo22

I passed on this fitting


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> My wife took the car for an oil change and this is the filth it came home with. Another reason I always try to do it myself.





Yeah, kind of sad when you have to give the car a 120 point inspection your self before you drive away just to make sure they didn't phuck anything up.




Doing what we do, cleanliness is my #1 job, especially on drain snaking calls. Anytime a customer sees a smudge you know the thought runs through their head "Is this schit!??" :vs_laugh:






.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> My wife took the car for an oil change and this is the filth it came home with. Another reason I always try to do it myself.


Sounds like a free detailing job to me! I’d raise hell.


----------



## OpenSights

Two laundry lines for the same LL today. Houses right next to each other. First one was broken, got my cable stuck. Pulled back dirt. Second one, I went to put my cable in the stand pipe and it stopped 6” down. 

Toy and what I can only describe as a mini pool noodle.


----------



## Worthy

OpenSights said:


> Taken from a flip. Main was backed up due to roots and Kleenex. All plumbing was done by the previous owner. I highly suggested to have it replaced before putting it on the market.


What you want to bet the previous owner was a pipefitter and not a plumber. Looks like something I have seen in a plant.


----------



## Tango

I love those unapproved hunting shack fittings, they eventually leak. I bet those SB fittings will be the same but in this case I had no choice to use them, corroded copper and the main wasn't holding.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I love those unapproved hunting shack fittings, they eventually leak. I bet those SB fittings will be the same but in this case I had no choice to use them, corroded copper and the main wasn't holding.
> 
> 
> .


I’ve never seen those before. I assume some kind of compression fitting?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never seen those before. I assume some kind of compression fitting?


Probably originally meant for polybutylene.


.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never seen those before. I assume some kind of compression fitting?


Similar to the SB and compression fittings, these date back at least 15-20 years. I still have the scrap in the garage and I'll post pics of them disassembled. Tomorrow.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ......... in this case I had no choice to use them, corroded copper and the main wasn't holding.
> .



Next time you have a valve that isn't holding, you can tape a smaller piece of copper tube, like 3/8" supply line to your shop vac hose, stick it through a male adapter, and suck out the water as you solder the male adapter on. Then you just thread on an IP ball valve.


For horizontal lines with only a little water coming past the old valve you can use two torches. Set one up a couple inches before your joint to steam the water before it gets to the joint. Tinning the pipe and fitting first is a huge help too. Sometimes you don't even need the second torch to solder on a male adapter or a female tee, much easier than going straight to a valve.




Almost all of the work I do on water lines is service and it's almost always copper. If it isn't fixing a leak on copper it's fixing galv and I am switching to copper.


.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Probably originally meant for polybutylene.
> 
> 
> .


They still sell them, I think.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Next time you have a valve that isn't holding, you can tape a smaller piece of copper tube, like 3/8" supply line to your shop vac hose, stick it through a male adapter, and suck out the water as you solder the male adapter on. Then you just thread on an IP ball valve.
> 
> 
> For horizontal lines with only a little water coming past the old valve you can use two torches. Set one up a couple inches before your joint to steam the water before it gets to the joint. Tinning the pipe and fitting first is a huge help too. Sometimes you don't even need the second torch to solder on a male adapter or a female tee, much easier than going straight to a valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the work I do on water lines is service and it's almost always copper. If it isn't fixing a leak on copper it's fixing galv and I am switching to copper.
> 
> 
> .



Good tips! If I can remember them! I'm replacing the main valve next week. I've also found that soldering on corroded copper pipe leaks most of the time. SB is just perfect.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Next time you have a valve that isn't holding, you can tape a smaller piece of copper tube, like 3/8" supply line to your shop vac hose, stick it through a male adapter, and suck out the water as you solder the male adapter on. Then you just thread on an IP ball valve.
> 
> 
> For horizontal lines with only a little water coming past the old valve you can use two torches. Set one up a couple inches before your joint to steam the water before it gets to the joint. Tinning the pipe and fitting first is a huge help too. Sometimes you don't even need the second torch to solder on a male adapter or a female tee, much easier than going straight to a valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the work I do on water lines is service and it's almost always copper. If it isn't fixing a leak on copper it's fixing galv and I am switching to copper.
> 
> 
> .


I just use a drain down coupling. HVAC fitting, but not against code. 

I’ve used the two torch method too, usually for a house on a well.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I just use a drain down coupling. HVAC fitting, but not against code.
> 
> I’ve used the two torch method too, usually for a house on a well.





You mean a cast brass coupling with a bleeder? We call those drain couplings or coupling with bleeder.


While they aren't technically an "hvac fitting", for a long time we couldn't use them as the lead free law had changed and no one made a lower lead version yet. We use them a lot on seasonal homes. Pretty much every time you find a burst in an area where it couldn't drain all out, you use a drain coupling and add an access panel for the next fall drain down.


I prefer the female tees over the drain couplings as you can add a boiler drain and put a bucket under it. Also, even if you just use a plug it's a lot more difficult to misplace a 1/2" plug than one of those tiny little bleeder caps. More likely to have a spare 1/2" plug on the van too.


Why does being on a well make it more difficult for you? I find the opposite is true for me. Well pumps can be shut off. If you can't find the curb valve than you're screwed. Most of our water meter horns don't have built in valves so you're left with using the old globe valve, or god help you, gate valve.





.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Good tips! If I can remember them! I'm replacing the main valve next week. I've also found that soldering on corroded copper pipe leaks most of the time. SB is just perfect.





If it's corroded on the outside how does the sharkbite seal? :vs_worry:




.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> You mean a cast brass coupling with a bleeder? We call those drain couplings or coupling with bleeder.
> 
> 
> While they aren't technically an "hvac fitting", for a long time we couldn't use them as the lead free law had changed and no one made a lower lead version yet. We use them a lot on seasonal homes. Pretty much every time you find a burst in an area where it couldn't drain all out, you use a drain coupling and add an access panel for the next fall drain down.
> 
> 
> I prefer the female tees over the drain couplings as you can add a boiler drain and put a bucket under it. Also, even if you just use a plug it's a lot more difficult to misplace a 1/2" plug than one of those tiny little bleeder caps. More likely to have a spare 1/2" plug on the van too.
> 
> 
> Why does being on a well make it more difficult for you? I find the opposite is true for me. Well pumps can be shut off. If you can't find the curb valve than you're screwed. Most of our water meter horns don't have built in valves so you're left with using the old globe valve, or god help you, gate valve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yep, picture #2


----------



## OpenSights

For me it it usually better to shut a house on a well at the breaker. Most have gate valves that will probably never open again.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> If it's corroded on the outside how does the sharkbite seal? :vs_worry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have no technicals on it but it does seal, when I see pitted copper I know it's going to leak if I solder it. Particularly in some 1980's condos.

On one particular miserable evening I soldered and cut the pipe 3 times and it still would get a pinhole leak. Since then I've seen other companies in the area using SB with great success.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Good tips! If I can remember them! I'm replacing the main valve next week. I've also found that soldering on corroded copper pipe leaks most of the time. SB is just perfect.


thats what grit cloth was invented for..to sand off the corrosion before soldering.......and then linish up with a wire brush if really pitted, but at that point I would sell a repipe back to the first fitting and run new pipe..:vs_cool:

use one of these next pitted copper line you need to solder...


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what grit cloth was invented for..to sand off the corrosion before soldering.......and then linish up with a wire brush if really pitted, but at that point I would sell a repipe back to the first fitting and run new pipe..:vs_cool:
> 
> use one of these next pitted copper line you need to solder...


People refuse to pay to repipe but they do tell me to make sure it doesn't leak again because they're putting drywall back in place. Idiots... One of the soaps this week was another example, corroded pipe throughout with plastic joints.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what grit cloth was invented for..to sand off the corrosion before soldering.......and then linish up with a wire brush if really pitted, but at that point I would sell a repipe back to the first fitting and run new pipe..:vs_cool:
> use one of these next pitted copper line you need to solder...





Or if he wasn't such a pussycat about chemicals he could put a dab of HCl on a rag and wipe the rust right off :smile:



Sometimes with grit cloth you're just yanking on the pipe as you sand and you disturb stuff farther down the line. Using bell hangers on wood spacers helps.



Like unscrewing old galv. I always put several split ring hangers on the stuff I am leaving so it won't get torqued too bad when I unscrew it.




.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I just use a drain down coupling. HVAC fitting, but not against code.
> 
> I’ve used the two torch method too, usually for a house on a well.





Here's one I did recently, tee was leaking from a pinhole. They have a drain coupling and a 1/2" plug! Check out the extremely short insertion for that slip coupling by the valve. :surprise:



Our young buck who checked out the leak first ordered all propress stuff to "fix" it. Yeah, because soldering is that difficult am I right? :vs_laugh: Not to mention that would screw us next time there was an issue and the propress joints trap way more water than solder joints. But most importantly, why the phuk didn't he have schit on his van to fix it then?????





.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

a little bit of lead solder makes it seal better.:devil3:


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Here's one I did recently, tee was leaking from a pinhole. They have a drain coupling and a 1/2" plug! Check out the extremely short insertion for that slip coupling by the valve. :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> Our young buck who checked out the leak first ordered all propress stuff to "fix" it. Yeah, because soldering is that difficult am I right? :vs_laugh: Not to mention that would screw us next time there was an issue and the propress joints trap way more water than solder joints. But most importantly, why the phuk didn't he have schit on his van to fix it then?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly! I went and looked at one the other day. Bull tee and 3/4 street 45. The guy had some plumber Fix it a year ago and it’s been leaking since. By the looks of this guy, he probably had his handyman fix it. He’s a LL and supposably has a few heaters for us. Going to try to schedule it on the 4th. 

Those couplings were a game changer for me!


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Or if he wasn't such a pussycat about chemicals he could put a dab of HCl on a rag and wipe the rust right off :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Oh fuddle duddle. :wink:


----------



## Tango

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a little bit of lead solder makes it seal better.:devil3:


Yep did that once to stop an unsolderable pinhole on a 2" line. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Yep did that once to stop an unsolderable pinhole on a 2" line. Worked like a charm.


when I worked for a guy, the mechanic I was working with had to fix a bunch of small steam leaks on a residential low pressure steam system, it was a bunch of pin holes in 2 and 3 inch steel pipe......the cure?? wooden tooth picks..yup he nailed them in like nails and cut them off and 1/8th inch above the pipe and that was that..I asked how long will those last and he said..long enough to get paid...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:......


----------



## skoronesa

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a little bit of lead solder makes it seal better.:devil3:





I don't even keep lead solder on the van, only one of our heating guys does and that's it. I find the silvabrite 100 we get works very well and can be used in almost anyway that 60/40 can anyway. I've yet to have an issue that SB100 can't work on.


I do want to get some lead bars though because I have had to solder some sheet copper with the SB100 and it ain't pretty lolz. The rectorseal tinning flux helps a lot. I also didn't have an iron, just a torch so yeah.



I can pretty much pinpoint the now retired guy that shorted that coupling, he is one of the best there is. Happens to the best of us. It didn't leak so no harm no foul. :wink:




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I don't even keep lead solder on the van, only one of our heating guys does and that's it. I find the silvabrite 100 we get works very well and can be used in almost anyway that 60/40 can anyway. I've yet to have an issue that SB100 can't work on.
> 
> 
> I do want to get some lead bars though because I have had to solder some sheet copper with the SB100 and it ain't pretty lolz. The rectorseal tinning flux helps a lot. I also didn't have an iron, just a torch so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I can pretty much pinpoint the now retired guy that shorted that coupling, he is one of the best there is. Happens to the best of us. It didn't leak so no harm no foul. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


when they first outlawed using any leaded solder on potable water lines, I had an inspector picking up the small drops of solder that fall from solder joints from the floor, I asked what he is doing and he said he is going to have them tested for lead to see if I used leaded solder on the pipes.....I use the lead free solder for everything and it works well..the higher melting point than leaded solder also seems to make better solder joints and the solder flows the whole joint...


----------



## Tango

Last week....Dishwasher or storage?


.


----------



## Tango

Here's some more blunders.... 2nd pic, floor joists what are those for again??


.


----------



## Tango

And there's more just wait for it...


.


----------



## Tango

I'm on a roll!


.


----------



## Tango

And today, laundry diy drain pipe and water lines on the floor running behind the stove with a bonus breaker panel! :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> I love those unapproved hunting shack fittings, they eventually leak. I bet those SB fittings will be the same but in this case I had no choice to use them, corroded copper and the main wasn't holding.
> 
> 
> .



Agreed!!!!
I see this shyza fittings every once in awhile.


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> Agreed!!!!
> I see this shyza fittings every once in awhile.


Sold at Crappy Tire...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> And today, laundry diy drain pipe and water lines on the floor running behind the stove with a bonus breaker panel! :vs_laugh:
> .



Show me in the code book where that ain't legal! :vs_laugh:
.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Show me in the code book where that ain't legal! :vs_laugh:
> .


The owner said jeezuz cripes! My brother in law will laugh at this he's an electrician and I should of looked behind the stove when I bought the place!


----------



## Tango

Haha check this out in this week's flyer...Yep the pan is split in 2 places but whatever were crimping the damn thing anyway. Check out the review. Sure Sure no more need for plumbers! :vs_laugh:



.


----------



## Debo22

Faucet shim


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Haha check this out in this week's flyer...Yep the pan is split in 2 places but whatever were crimping the damn thing anyway. Check out the review. Sure Sure no more need for plumbers! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 I think a few females might want more info on the power fist..and in todays world im sure some guys....:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think a few females might want more info on the power fist..and in todays world im sure some guys....:devil3::devil3::devil3:


years ago, they had the shocker. 2 in the pink, 1 in the stink. now they have the mini van. 2 in the front, 3 in the back.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> years ago, they had the shocker. 2 in the pink, 1 in the stink. now they have the mini van. 2 in the front, 3 in the back.:vs_laugh:


That was a funny conversation explaining the bumper sticker to my wife trying to be discreet with my mother in law in the car.


----------



## chonkie

Debo22 said:


> That was a funny conversation explaining the bumper sticker to my wife trying to be discreet with my mother in law in the car.


That's when you say to the wife, "Can't explain it now, but I can demonstrate what it means later tonight." :vs_cool::devil3:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> That's when you say to the wife, "Can't explain it now, but I can demonstrate what it means later tonight." :vs_cool::devil3:


just take her bowling..same concept..............that brings a joke to mind..
how do you carry your drunk passed out girlfriend home??..just carry like a bowling ball....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> That was a funny conversation explaining the bumper sticker to my wife trying to be discreet with my mother in law in the car.


 ..........................


----------



## Tango

Taken from the net...


.


----------



## Tango

I literally took this at the store called"Winners" Toilet seat cushions, WTF??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I literally took this at the store called"Winners" Toilet seat cushions, WTF??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> .


thats so when you got a good case of the hershy squirts you really get all the schitt stuck deep in those fuzzy covers...
they are probably for millenials..


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> I literally took this at the store called"Winners" Toilet seat cushions, WTF??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Those are neck pillows that people use on airplanes


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Those are neck pillows that people use on airplanes


Shhhh, you ruined the joke. :wink:

Even funnier is that these were on sale right after the country shut down and no one could travel.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Those are neck pillows that people use on airplanes


well for some people those pillows are still wrapping around an azzhole...:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

A few more this week. Double valves and unknown drain or vent?, tape fix and more... 

4th Picture they made an extension to the house(unheated) and used two frost bibs for a lav sink and I have to replace the faucet next time. I told them they had to unhook everything for winter...


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> A few more this week. Double valves and unknown drain or vent?, tape fix and more...
> 
> 4th Picture they made an extension and used to frost bibs for a lav sink and I have to replace the faucet next time. I told them they had to unhook everything for winter...
> .





Geez, I don't know what's worse about quebecians, how much they pretend to be french or how much they pretend to be plumbers! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Tango

This one the guy used a stud finder to hang his TV wall hanger, he found it alright, 4 lag bolts on the toilet column! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

And then this main water line with gray fittings I've never seen before but it smelled trouble.

Last, this is what you get when you buy a cheap toilet, steel tank bolts, the stud fell off to the ground and only the rust kept the tank from flopping over and flooding!


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Geez, I don't know what's worse about quebecians, how much they pretend to be french or how much they pretend to be plumbers! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



now thats fuking funny.......


----------



## Debo22

Air conditioner not working. I think I found the problem.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Air conditioner not working. I think I found the problem.


put them back on with gorilla tape...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

Winner of day....As I'm driving along, when you have a crappy diy trailer to begin with and it rotted out to boot AND put a ton of asphalt.... God thing this bozo didn't go on the highway.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Winner of day....As I'm driving along, when you have a crappy diy trailer to begin with and it rotted out to boot AND put a ton of asphalt.... God thing this bozo didn't go on the highway.
> .



Should have used PT wood and unistrut :biggrin:




.


----------



## Tango

I explained to the woman it was almost a 3 hour job to relocate this monstrosity. She jumped when she got the bill, wtf? You can't count 3x $$$, you signed the work order! 

Any the clown who did this used so much stuff it took me over an hour to get it out but at least it's this much closer to getting my new goal.



.


----------



## Tango

How about this for a basement ceiling, some deck trellis. And lots of it! :vs_laugh:




.


----------



## Tango

More random stuff.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> How about this for a basement ceiling, some deck trellis. And lots of it!
> .





That's so the heat from the woodstove can still rise but the wife doesn't have to stare at stud bays anymore and the husband doesn't have to listen to her bich about it.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> How about this for a basement ceiling, some deck trellis. And lots of it! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that actually looks good and it allows the heat from the wood stove to warm the first floor....( typed before reading your post skoso)...


----------



## skoronesa

I had a real winner today!!! This guy used the putty trick, correctly!!!!! He actually got real epoxy putty, turned the water off, and put it on a burst spot for his pool fill line. They just bought the house. Not only did he successfully patch it, he also chose to call us anyway(45 mins drive, customer pays one way travel) and have us fix it properly!!


He and his wife are quite young, I hope they enjoy this very old farmhouse, lots of room for a family. it's been well taken care of. We've been doing the plumbing here for years.




.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> How about this for a basement ceiling, some deck trellis. And lots of it! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That looks pretty good actually lololololol


----------



## Tango

This comes from the same house! So much stuff that's wrong I only do what he asks. 

1) Fancy plastic hunting shack fitting
2) I Just realized the dishwasher drain was put before the trap!
3) Same place the guy put the 2 hoses end to end with tape.
4) The faucet is reversed
5) Probably an old water filter that was taken out and they put a screw to cap the line.



.


----------



## Tango

He wanted me to hook up the dishwaher....To what, there's nothing!!! He didn't have a sink or faucet or a counter! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG: But at least he saved the old pipe for me! Then he says he'll do it himself and 3 minutes later he asks how do you shut down the water! :vs_laugh:

Can't make this stuff up. Every penny goes towards my sanity project, a Lambo, my fortune will be built on diy and hackeroos. :smile:



.


----------



## Tango

You see my life is a perpetual circus and I'm the ringmaster!

These guys decided it was a good idea to paint the white tiles white. :vs_OMG:


And after that on another job the guy got angry trying to unclog the sink for hours and looking at videos on the web, he was about to get a sledge hammer, he calmed down and called me. Looks like someone decided to use the vent instead of the drain...

.


----------



## Tango

A woman called from "it ain't no taj mahal" place saying her faucet was limp. Ha, yes mam that is correct your faucet is definitely limp. :vs_OMG:

Same place... The world famous putty trick at it again, and how about some more putty under the plate and a gasket just for extra security.


More dollars towards the Lambo trust fund.


.


----------



## Tango

This guy tried to put tape on an ancient faucet, yep, rotted out counter top and cabinet but at least he put a ton of garbage bags under the sink to create a pond.

Putting all these pics up is a full time job! No time to do my paperwork!


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> 2) I Just realized the dishwasher drain was put before the trap!
> .



*Is this not code up there? Here it's the standard so that the washer has a guaranteed trap seal protecting it.*

In many places they require an air break as well which is usually mounted right on the deck of the sink as it must be above the flood rim of the sink. All modern dishwashers now contain a high loop right on the side that acts as a trap too. Decades ago this was not common practice.


Occasionally I run into a dishwasher that has a high loop and air break built into the side. This is extremely dumb because when the drain line starts to clog this will overflow into the space between the washer and cabinet. Also, these are constantly venting steam which creates a ton of mold. I've only seen this on a handful of models so I have to assume they weren't meant to be installed in a standard cabinet but they look normal otherwise.

EDIT: Now I see the washer was after the trap, hard to tell in the pic without zooming in.:glasses:


.


----------



## txdraindoctor

*sparkyzone*



OpenSights said:


> ...


must gotten that advice from an electrician


----------



## txdraindoctor

:vs_laugh:


Tango said:


> You see my life is a perpetual circus and I'm the ringmaster!
> 
> These guys decided it was a good idea to paint the white tiles white. :vs_OMG:
> 
> 
> And after that on another job the guy got angry trying to unclog the sink for hours and looking at videos on the web, he was about to get a sledge hammer, he calmed down and called me. Looks like someone decided to use the vent instead of the drain...
> 
> .


----------



## Tango

Guy here this morning says to me this is where the shower drain goes for the new pan. Sir there's a duct. Can't you go around it, there's enough room? 

No, I say again there's a duct. Well it took a long time for me to get the pan. Okay call an Hvac guy so he can cut out the bathroom below, move studs around, cut up some joist and redo the drywall, that'll work. At that point he realized he wasn't making any sense. Well not really.

....Sure get me a sledge hammer and a bicycle tube.



.


----------



## Gargalaxy

They're remodeling the outside building and broke one of wall hydrant (it's on the bottom of the 1st picture). Tango, here is another trick to add to your list of putty, held for over 12 hrs.


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> They're remodeling the outside building and broke one of wall hydrant (it's on the bottom of the 1st picture). Tango, here is another trick to add to your list of putty, held for over 12 hrs.


Where and how did they put the putty or epoxy?


----------



## skoronesa

Gargalaxy said:


> They're remodeling the outside building and broke one of wall hydrant (it's on the bottom of the 1st picture). Tango, here is another trick to add to your list of putty, held for over 12 hrs.




And this is one of the reasons you shouldn't use pvc/cpvc for waterlines.


We had one plumber move here from florida about 20 years ago. He managed to pipe/repipe several houses and do some reno jobs with cpvc water lines before word got around about him. About 15 years ago was the peak of the service calls for fixing portions of the stuff when it would crack. 



Now we only get one or two calls a year for it, most of it's been taken out or just had new lines run next to it. It's the only time I advocate the use of sharkbites, like heck am I gonna glue to that old crapola.


.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Where and how did they put the putty or epoxy?




I think he meant a trick to go along with the putty trick, not that they had used putty. If they did I have to guess it's shoved in the pipe before the rag was.

.


----------



## OpenSights

Had a repipe today. Needs the potable side done too, but the guy wants to wait till he has the money. The home was his grandmother’s and now his parents house. Funny thing is this was the first time in a long time that I’ve seen him. He use to be a maintenance guy at an apartment complex I use to work.

The whole house is full of hackery, not by the son.

This was the shower drain rerouted to the laundry tub....

Nothing was glued.


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> I’m surprised Tango didn’t find this before I did!
> Customer (not Client) wanted this “leak fixed”, a price was given..
> I doubt I’ll hear back from them.
> Good thing it was looked at on my way home.



*Ok Ok wanna play rough.... Here's a few.*




Pic 1, I believe the toilet was installed on the main line clean out. The floor drain is 1 foot away and the tile guy told the home owner in case of an emergency break the tile!!

Okay here's another from today, the woman said the previous owner was a "handy man", I told her to never use the shower, the guy put some type of 3/8" foam board and sprayed some concrete mix and painted it. I wonder how he planned on washing it? On the other side pressure treated deck boards which aren't allowed indoors. And how he bolted the toilet upstairs...


----------



## Tango

Here we have a leaking PRV that let a mini bar sink and fountain, I couldn't reach it to take it out! Never seen a PRV on our city water. And stucco basement ceiling and metal cross bars! Thankfully he told me to cap the lines in another tight squeeze. The knob on the wall was a valve on an exterior wall for the "fountain".

Bonus wiring pic in the car port.


.


----------



## Tango

A little more rough play... 

ABS, 1 1/2"polyethylene that was glued into a 2" polyethylene and glued in between more ABS and how about some PVC too? :vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

Today's episode... dedicated to @ShtRnsdownhill

All in the same house, this post and the next. I tell you people have strange places to store a toothbrush. I guess this is where the expression "potty mouth" comes from? :confused1:



.


----------



## Tango

I wonder how long the saddle valve will last?

And then the laundry pipe we go this way and back... And how about a threaded female and male on that, nice. Speaking of which the guy tells me I used to have a licensed service plumber and he's do all the jobs for me but now he's deceased... Wow you are equipped you have all the parts too! He used to go back and forth to the hardware store.

Sir I charge a lot but I have everything on hand and I'm not here to waste time. Later I hand him the bill and he inspected intently the breakdown and took a heavy gulp.

Back to the winner's, polyethylene going through the foundation to a detached garage.



.


----------



## Tango

Remember the guy who said to me he was going to hook up his own kitchen sink and 30 seconds later asked me how to shut off the water? I went there a 3rd time to finally remove the main valve and tidy up the mess. He also made sure to put put the old abs pipe back on for me to reuse for the new sink. He hanged onto it for dear life throughout his diy diy reno. to:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Check out the kitchen valves in the back, I tore that $hit out without his consent.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Honestly, after only two weeks of training when I first started plumbing on my own in California.... I know most, if not all my jobs my repairs belong in this thread!


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Remember the guy who said to me he was going to hook up his own kitchen sink and 30 seconds later asked me how to shut off the water? I went there a 3rd time to finally remove the main valve and tidy up the mess. He also made sure to put put the old abs pipe back on for me to reuse for the new sink. He hanged onto it for dear life throughout his diy diy reno. to:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Check out the kitchen valves in the back, I tore that $hit out without his consent.
> 
> 
> .


This one is from a job where I bid the plumbing, heating, and air. He had me do the heat/air and did the plumbing himself. He put laundry boxes under the kitchen sink.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> This one is from a job where I bid the plumbing, heating, and air. He had me do the heat/air and did the plumbing himself. He put laundry boxes under the kitchen sink.


Knowing the hose to compression adapters exist I can understand his reasoning with the laundry boxes. Those hose spigots are good ball valve boiler drains and the regular stops are all pretty schitty. I wouldn't do it, but I get it.


What really bothers me is the cold water going to the insta hot. Why tf wouldn't it get hot water?


.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Knowing the hose to compression adapters exist I can understand his reasoning with the laundry boxes. Those hose spigots are good ball valve boiler drains and the regular stops are all pretty schitty. I wouldn't do it, but I get it.
> 
> 
> What really bothers me is the cold water going to the insta hot. Why tf wouldn't it get hot water?
> 
> 
> .


Since I charged him $20,000 for 2 heat/air systems I gave him pointers when I saw wrong plumbing. I gave him dishwasher adapters I had on the truck so he could connect those to 3/8” supply lines. 

I believe insta hots are supposed to be hooked up to cold water. It’s been a while so I could be wrong.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> What really bothers me is the cold water going to the insta hot. Why tf wouldn't it get hot water?
> .


I have never installed an insta hot. That said I'm pretty sure they can't legally be supplied with hot water and the manufacture knows it so they are designed to work with cold water. 

Simple answer is that after the cold water is heated up it is no longer considered potable water. Hot water can leach harmful contaminants from the house plumbing pipes and waterheater itself. Such as lead or other metals or chemicals from plastic pipe. That is also why you should not use hot water for any cooking.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## txdraindoctor

*Tweekers gone wild*

YEP THE PHOTOS EXPLAIN IT ALL:vs_laugh:


----------



## txdraindoctor

*Tweekers gone wild*

Rest of pics


----------



## txdraindoctor

*Wth*



Debo22 said:


> This one is from a job where I bid the plumbing, heating, and air. He had me do the heat/air and did the plumbing himself. He put laundry boxes under the kitchen sink.


HEY DEBO I HAVE A QUESTION, THIS IS SOMETHING THAT I DONT UNDERSTAND THE REASONING BEHIND THE CONCEPT OF DOING IT THIS WAY. WTH DO ALOT OF PLUMBING RUN THE COPPER BELOW THE SLAB? THE ONLY THING I SEE THAT IT SAVES ON TRULY IS LINEAR FT OF PIPING. AND FITTINGS. I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND WHY DO IT. NO OFFENSE. BUT IN MY LINE OF WORK, TUNNELING BELOW FOUNDATIONS AS WELL AS FOUNDTION REPAIR, STABALIZATIONS AND RELEVELING THE SLAB. THERES A HARD TRUTH BAD PLUMBING CAN AND WILL CAUSE A BAD SLAB, AND A BAD SLAB CAN AND WILL CAUSE PLUMBING TO GO BAD. BUT I HAVE HAD TO EXCAVATE BELOW FOUNDATIONS ON HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF OCCASSIONS. FROM PIN HOLE LEAKS. BEFORE WE GO THAT ROUTE WE ALWAYS TRY TO ISOLATE THAT LOOP BY FINDING WHERES JUMPING FROM AND FEEDING OVER TO ANOTHER LOOP. AND THEN DELETING IT AND REROUTING OVER TOP. BUT SOMETIMES ITS EASIER AND LESS EXPENSIVE TO GO UNDER THE FOUNDATION UP TO 10 FT. NOW I DID HAVE CUSTOMER DEMAND RUNNING IT UNDER THE FOUNDATION, HE REFUSED TO HAVE AN PIPING OVERHEAD, SO I DID EXACTLY THAT. BUT I USED ALL 2" SCH 40 PVC ALONG LONG SWEEP 90Ss TO STUB UP. THE 2' WAS MY SLEEVES FOR ME TO RUN MY UPINOR PEX THROUGH. I ACTUALLY FOUND DOING IT THIS WAS SAVES CUSTOMER ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY WHENEVER A LEAK OCCURS. CUT THE LINES, ADD A COUPLING ANOTHER PIECE OF PIPE. FIND OTHER END OF LEAKY LINE CUT AND PULL, AS YOU PULL LINE OUT NEW LINE GOES IN. PLUMBER IS DONE, IF YOU LIKE RUNNING BELOW SLAB SO MUCH OR MAYBE ITS JUST CODE THERE. ANOTHER THING I DO, IS I RUN THE WATER SERVICE IN U[INOR ALSO. 3/4-1" BRASS FEMALE, CONNECT PEX THE AT THE HOUSE, I STUB UP IN RIDGED COPPER THAT IS HEAVILY TAPED AND SLEEVED SO IT DOESNT GET EXPOSED TOTHE SOIL AND BEGIN THE CORROSION PROCESS. SAVES TIME AND MONEY AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ANY BREAKS.


----------



## txdraindoctor

Insta hots and point of use are connected to cold. Atleast builders still you guys true mechanical walls here in texas, they give you a 3 1/2 wall to run a 3' pipe inside then youre supposed to drill through it. They also use studs that are fingered together line every 2ft. Pos if you ask me nd they wonder why when you put your hole hog to it the stud exploded in half or more


----------



## txdraindoctor

wanna know what really chaps my ass about the state i live in and love so much. back years ago, plumbers did all the plumbing and heating, just like every other plumber around the united states that know of, i grew up working hydronic boiler systems, we also installed the septic systems, but texas decides they want more money. so instead of raising the fees, they put it under a whole different licensing dept. but really and truly i gotta blame the people back then who didnt petition the state boardof plumbing examiners. they just stood back and let both heating and septic roll over TDLR here recently they have even tried to take water heaters and give it to electricians. id love to see that after all these years sparkies who aint good at anything but throwing screw drivers installing a water heater in an attic lmfao. even better trying to figure out how to drain one down enough that full of sediment. and had to figure out how to vapor lock it long enough to install a full open port. fu$% i would pay anything for a front row seat to that cluster ----


----------



## Tango

txdraindoctor said:


> wanna know what really chaps my ass about the state i live in and love so much. back years ago, plumbers did all the plumbing and heating, just like every other plumber around the united states that know of, i grew up working hydronic boiler systems, we also installed the septic systems, but texas decides they want more money. so instead of raising the fees, they put it under a whole different licensing dept. but really and truly i gotta blame the people back then who didnt petition the state boardof plumbing examiners. they just stood back and let both heating and septic roll over TDLR here recently they have even tried to take water heaters and give it to electricians. id love to see that after all these years sparkies who aint good at anything but throwing screw drivers installing a water heater in an attic lmfao. even better trying to figure out how to drain one down enough that full of sediment. and had to figure out how to vapor lock it long enough to install a full open port. fu$% i would pay anything for a front row seat to that cluster ----


My province you have these licences(Among others)

Plumbing license
Plumbing licence sub categories(Outside work and other things)
Gas licence 1 (for furnaces)
Gas licence 2 (For water heaters)
Oil license
Hydronic heating
Hvac

So you want to replace a gas or oil water heater you need 2 and 3 licences. You want to work on a gas or oil boiler expect 4-5 licence and don't get caught hooking the thermostat because you need an electrician licence too. Don't get caught putting a piece duct on a furnace, you need the Hvac.


----------



## Tango

Winners of the day....

I have seen Nessie the lockness monster in person and here's some proof! I told the guy I didn't want to touch this diy crap. The last owner improvised a non existant shower in the powder/laundry room. I told him to hire a big company to redo the cluster Fock shower in it's entirety including the repipe because of all the code violations. So I tackled this instead :

So How about a brass flange on top of a an ABS one? And oh with white painted cabinet screws. End result, a partially rotted floor and he demanded a new toilet. A waiver and here we go.



.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Winners of the day....
> 
> *I have seen Nessie the lockness monster in person and here's some proof!* I told the guy I didn't want to touch this diy crap. The last owner improvised a non existant shower in the powder/laundry room. I told him to hire a big company to redo the cluster Fock shower in it's entirety including the repipe because of all the code violations. So I tackled this instead :
> 
> So How about a brass flange on top of a an ABS one? And oh with white painted cabinet screws. End result, a partially rotted floor and he demanded a new toilet. A waiver and here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll be the first to stake a claim and this new style of trap is officially called the "W" trap. DIY code compliant! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango

More good stuff in Fantasy land today. A woman called saying there was some water when she turned on the kitchen faucet. She is doing some renos so she pulled the temporary sink out and a great gush of water ended up downstairs. An SB fitting was gushing she said. I said who the heck installed this stuff and she replied my father did. She says "I had to shut the main off because there was so much water and he won't be back till tomorrow"....Mam, I gotta rip it all out because I'm not taking the blame when something else blows.

She was happy I re-piped it today so she could have water but not too happy about the bill. Many times they tell me "I hope I don't have to call you back". Whatever there are many more diy and hack work for me on a daily basis.

You are welcome.


.


----------



## Tango

In the same house above. Why me... Why do I see all this stuff??? I wonder how the flapper is going to work? :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


.


----------



## Tango

It's officially I live in Hack Land now. I landed 3 Jobs today because of 3 Hack/DIY.

First job, the woman just moved into this old house, as I was checking things a little she asked why the insulation was sticking out of the panels of the water heater. Well Fock me again, this is the second time I see this. Can you guess what it is?

The guy inverted hot into cold directly from the heater and he even screwed up with a sharpie which side was which! To combat the lack of hot water he cranked the thermostat to max. And I guess the loose insulation surrounding 
the tank makes a huge difference.


Bonus picture, I think they had chickens in the basement! That must of smelled fresh.?:vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

.


----------



## Tango

Ok third hack job of the day. These pics belong in the inner sanctum of the winner's circle. It's going to take 2-3 posts. Oh my gosh, I couldn't wait to post these! :vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:

What's so special about this laundry tub? Maybe it doesn't have a faucet? No... How about the tub is just jammed in there floating? No... How about the 1 1/2" pipe drilled in the corner? No.... How about a drain? No yes!!

And how about the last pics, straight pipe laundry and only cold water available! Who needs stinking hot water anyways. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango

Same house as above... nice place for a dishwasher drain? No...

What about the low pipe in the cabinet? No...


What about the pipe going into the back wall? Stay tuned gotta go back next week for other stuff and I'll post it then. Here's more goodies. :wink:::devil3::devil3:


.


----------



## Debo22

My cousin sent me these pictures from a house he was working at. Yes, the dog is eating a rat in the living room.


----------



## Logtec

Debo22 said:


> My cousin sent me these pictures from a house he was working at. Yes, the dog is eating a rat in the living room.



Wow.


----------



## Debo22

The ol’ putty trick


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ putty trick



What's worse is I am sure we've all seen traps that look like this but it wasn't putty, it was just all the nasty seeping out :surprise:

.


----------



## Debo22

The homeowners cat knocked a jar with gravel in it into the garbage disposal and seized it up pretty good. I was able to shopvac most of them out and free it up.


----------



## Debo22

Same cat about a year ago, the son locked it in the bathroom while they were having work done. He put the cats bed in the sink for it. Somehow the cat turned on the faucet and flooded the house.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Same cat about a year ago, the son locked it in the bathroom while they were having work done. He put the cats bed in the sink for it. Somehow the cat turned on the faucet and flooded the house.


My cat ruined the box that controlled the phone,internet and tv. I was working outside and the cat was looking at me through the kitchen window. When I went back inside the faucet was full on and turned onto the deck. The water destroyed the box in question and I had to shop vac the basement and dry off several things. The damn cat jumped on the faucet turning it on and swiveling it onto the deck

I had to find a pay phone and by today's standard very few are left and had to call my distributor to replace it.

Damn cat!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Same cat about a year ago, the son locked it in the bathroom while they were having work done. He put the cats bed in the sink for it. Somehow the cat turned on the faucet and flooded the house.



We had this large orange cat that was originally just named "Kitty". Well he got pretty big pretty quickly, even larger than a half-bred maine **** we would have later. We soon called him King Kitty as he was the alpha predator around our house. He even killed an adult opossum once. He had this hole he would use to get into the basement through the sill. *He could open doorknobs and our upstairs lav. faucet. He pretty much only drank from the faucet.*


As much as we loved him my mother was tormented. She made my father put a chain on the kitchen door and was the reason it got locked every night. *That cat would come in through the sill, open the basement door using the knob, turn on the aquaseal faucet for a drink, open the kitchen door with the knob which swung inwards so he'd be on his hind feet walking back, then the glass door and screen door both had push handles which were cake for him. *Luckily those two had pistons so they would close and other animals wouldn't come in. 



The outer screen door was weak enough he would let himself in on really cold nights on the several occasions when my father or I had filled the sill hole to stop other animals.


I think the only reason my mother put up with it was because he caught all of the rodents and bats. Several bats entered my parents bedroom over the years by way of a false chimney.


Because he killed almost every rodent around our yard was always a vacuum for young, small animals looking to claim their own territory. Not knowing what was best for them red squirrels and the occasional ballsy chipmunk would chitter at him tree limbs. *King kitty would run straight up the trunk, out on the limb, grab them in his mouth and then either jump down 20-30', jump onto the house, or occasionally jump into another tree.:surprise:*

King Kitty was a beast. Unfortunately he was killed by a truck in the road. :sad2:
.


----------



## OpenSights

I might see one expansion tank on a heater once a year out here. So I really don’t know code or practice, or the real reason behind them. I believe I usually see them on the hot side. 

Is this a winner?


----------



## dhal22

Is it strapped to the wall?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I might see one expansion tank on a heater once a year out here. So I really don’t know code or practice, or the real reason behind them. I believe I usually see them on the hot side.
> 
> Is this a winner?



I wouldn't call that a "winner", just a pita to change. Should probably be strapped to the wall for peace of mind but realistically it will be fine. I would put some kind of hanger, anything is better than stressing the pipe.

The reason behind them is pretty simple. When you have a closed system, like city water with a check valve or prv on the incoming line, the water pressure can increase dramatically when the water in the heater goes from cold to hot and the water expands. The expansion tank is there to let the water expand so the pressure doesn't go crazy high.

Some times code says within x inches of the hot or x inches of the cold connection to the heater. Really it depends on the flow check design of the water heater. Now a days most heaters just have rubber flaps in both the hot and cold connection. These don't hold pressure so the tank could be connected on either. Back in the day you'd have a ball check with a marble on the cold connection and this could hold pressure so the tank would go on the hot side.


Lastly, you generally don't put safety devices where they can be isolated with a valve and no longer provide protection. I would not pass that if I was an inspector.





.


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve only seen one strapped by band iron. Thanks for the info! First I’ve seen on the cold side.


----------



## Debo22

Toilet supply


----------



## OpenSights

Don’t know if this belongs in this thread or not. If I see one expansion tank a year, than it’s a busy year! Is the tank supposed be be on the hot or cold side? I would think hot....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Don’t know if this belongs in this thread or not. If I see one expansion tank a year, than it’s a busy year! Is the tank supposed be be on the hot or cold side? I would think hot....


Deja vue! A couple of days ago, I think you better get yourself a brew, well maybe not! :wink:


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Deja vue! A couple of days ago, I think you better get yourself a brew, well maybe not! :wink:


That was Tuesday or Wednesday this week? With all decisions coming up.... plus billing....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> That was Tuesday or Wednesday this week? With all decisions coming up.... plus billing....


Post #2357


----------



## Debo22

My cousin was sent to a job where the homeowner tried to remove a positemp cartridge himself.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> My cousin was sent to a job where the homeowner tried to remove a positemp cartridge himself.


Last Thursday was a shower valve day. First two were Deltas. First one the copper leaked from the body, had to replace it. Second one came out in pieces. Then a positemp followed by a handy hack troll extension. Should’ve taken some pictures...


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Last Thursday was a shower valve day. First two were Deltas. First one the copper leaked from the body, had to replace it. Second one came out in pieces. Then a positemp followed by a handy hack troll extension. Should’ve taken some pictures...


Yes pictures.:whistling2:


----------



## Tango

This week.

1st pic: bathtub drain using copper adapters and putting a tail piece in between. 

.


----------



## Tango

A company who rents out water heaters... garbage, I only see garbage on a daily basis. What's up with the crushed pipe??? Does pee press and other are supposed to mangle pipe like that?


.


----------



## Tango

Remember the other day about the mysterious kitchen pipe going into the back wall? Here's the exit! Right under the window! You wonder how I took this weird angled picture, I had to bend through another window to take it... Good thing too her sink will never back up, it'll just dump into the into the neighbor's yard!

And as a bonus what a better way to do dishes? Open the window and smell sewer gas! :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Remember the other day about the mysterious kitchen pipe going into the back wall? Here's the exit! Right under the window! You wonder how I took this weird angled picture, I had to bend through another window to take it... Good thing too her sink will never back up, it'll just dump into the into the neighbor's yard!
> 
> And as a bonus what a better way to do dishes? Open the window and smell sewer gas! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


Back when I was in California I came across on like that. The LL got popped by the city. One usual the do kitchen drains is to have a clean out on the outside. Under the slab the old galvi had rotted out, so the tenant rigged up a hose to water his garden. IIRC our bid was too high.


----------



## Debo22

She’s a leaka mama


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Remember the other day about the mysterious kitchen pipe going into the back wall? Here's the exit! Right under the window! You wonder how I took this weird angled picture, I had to bend through another window to take it... Good thing too her sink will never back up, it'll just dump into the into the neighbor's yard!
> 
> And as a bonus what a better way to do dishes? Open the window and smell sewer gas! :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


thats the new above ground green grey water system....


----------



## OpenSights

Found the leak...


----------



## canuck92

The old garden hose trick


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Found the leak...


a little rustoleum paint and it will clean up..


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a little rustoleum paint and it will clean up..


That was actually under full pressure till I found a small drip in the crawl. Cut the copper and it didn’t even snap, just pulled it out like the galvi wasn’t attached to anything! Horrible crawl too!


----------



## Tango

This one is weird, I pulled the toilet and the wax wasn't even flat, told him his floor was rotted and a creepy crawler started to scurry. He said are you charging me for this? He was angry. Yes I'm charging you I DON"T WORK FOR FREE! He was starting to act like a dumbass. I handed him my 1hr bill and he freaked out about the price. Damn idiot, told him the rate on the phone and he signed the work stating he agreed to the rate above. Not my problem if you don't read or listen.

Another one who thinks I cut pipe and pull toilets for free. It got me into a bad mood. Anyway he admitted he put some flex $hit thinking it would do the trick. As for the insulation and hose clamp WTF? And lastly someone jammed the 3" ABS into a 4" CI and packed it with putty. 

Another hacker another pay check. Well actually 2 paychecks if he calls me to re-pipe because I cut it off below. I bet he's calling the carpenter to re-pipe it too.


.


----------



## Tango

Man, I pulled 3 toilets today and 2/3 were diy and 3/3 the floors were rotted.

Anyway, the guy went to the big box looking for something to repair the broken flange so they handed him a spacer and silicone. He also attempted to replace the steel tank bolts with a bunch of washers and nuts. Funny how the tank was flopping all around. And he kinked the fill tube. Funny how the fill valve was all kaput and dripping a lot, the whole floor was wet and he didn't even see it.

Whomever says they get angry at those who hack it....Refer them to me, I'll take them all.



.


----------



## Tango

Continuation.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Is that a plastic straw? I’m going to have to put that in the brain box!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Is that a plastic straw? I’m going to have to put that in the brain box!


I think it's the tube that comes in the kit.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I think it's the tube that comes in the kit.


Never seen a clear one.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Never seen a clear one.


looks like fish tank air tubing....


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like fish tank air tubing....


Or keg line.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Or keg line.


or ice maker line...


----------



## Debo22

A customers son just bought a new townhouse and had me out to look at some plumbing things he wanted done. While I was there we opened up the furnace closet door and instantly I smelled gas. I started giving the fresh gas piping the ol’ sniff test and noticed the leak was coming from the black iron tee connected to the flare gas valve. 

Home inspector most likely called the sellers on no sediment trap so they had a handy hack install one.


----------



## Debo22

Water softener discharge line piped into a clean out cap.


----------



## Debo22

Moen quality control. Gasket is upside down.


----------



## Nazareth

"Yeah, I didn't want to mess it up so I figured I'd stop myself and have you take a look."


----------



## Nazareth

Customer called to do a hose bib. Nasty hoarder house. Dog is eating a dead rat


----------



## Nazareth

Damn, debo beat me to posting them. Sorry for the reposts


----------



## OpenSights

Nazareth said:


> Damn, debo beat me to posting them. Sorry for the reposts


I thought I was having déjà vu! Lol


----------



## Nazareth

Here's some new ones

Bad smell
Second is self explanatory
Third is tankless venting


----------



## Tango

Monday's Winner...Supposedly a plumber...They didn't want to call him back... I wonder.

Okay so how about a reducing coupling and a bushing for this wonderful free standing tub contraption. I told them They needed a new tub if they wanted a guarantee, parts are unique and no drain exists in town or to my knowledge to do it better. So patch and match.


.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Monday's Winner...Supposedly a plumber...They didn't want to call him back... I wonder.
> 
> Okay so how about a reducing coupling and a bushing for this wonderful free standing tub contraption. I told them They needed a new tub if they wanted a guarantee, parts are unique and no drain exists in town or to my knowledge to do it better. So patch and match.
> 
> 
> .


I’ve done one of those once. Customer provided. Quality, but I don’t trust the drain! No warranty, no liability! 

Never want to install one of those POS tubs again!


----------



## Tango

Second job on Monday, 2 for 2 in the winner's circle. Condo building burned down and rebuilt. The couple moved in and their very first shower id had no water. They called the builder who didn't send the sub contracting plumber but one of his goons. Who pretended to fix something. They tried 2 more times to get the shower going. They went to the store where they bought it, no parts discontinued!! :vs_laugh:

So finally I come in. Many people are to blame here, the home owners who bought a tub/shower faucet without a spout and a useless diverter and the plumber who brilliantly put it in without thinking you need a spout to relieve the pressure and second he put it against the washer box.

I got it going but told them, the tile has to go if it goes wrong again, I'm not re-piping the washer box and the vent.



Another bonus is that they wondered why the washing machine wasn't working. I told them 2 days prior to my visit to turn on the valves in the washer box. They couldn't figure it out and spent a long time with the instructions. So I turned on the valves and voila it worked! :vs_OMG: Good thing they couldn't figure it out the goon had only screwed in one thread and she was a leaker mama.




.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’ve done one of those once. Customer provided. Quality, but I don’t trust the drain! No warranty, no liability!
> 
> Never want to install one of those POS tubs again!


All free standing tubs are a piece of $hit. Not a single drain is good. The woman was upset I couldn't do anything more so I told her you bought a Lamborghini and you want me to use Toyota parts to fix it. Got to call Italy to order a complete kit.

She was going to call the store and the manufacturer...Yeah sure as if that's going to help.


----------



## Nazareth

Wooow


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> Wooow



Is that galv sheet metal on the walls? This is what happens when you let the apprentice take home the leftover materials from a job lolz :biggrin:




.


----------



## The Dane

So a while back I went to do a shower remodel. Customer supplied shower and valve + trim. I had to bust up cement and move the drain. I could see the floor was uneven and when I went to put down the shower base the left front touched the floor while I could put a 2X2 board under the front right to make it level. I advised them to just get the shower tiled instead because of that and wall issues. Now today I come back to trim it out and at first I just see the nice tiled shower but then I see the drain part. Customer says it was a family member who did it and he used to work for a tile company. I was asked if I was going to put the drain in. I said no I'm not touching that as to me it looks like the tile guy ****ed up and neither put in any waterproof membrane nor sloped it down towards the drain but just laid tile right on the tilted floor. Around here plumbers don't deal with the shower pans we just stub up a pipe and the tile guy does the shower pan and shower drain









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Smoke trip continues....

Nice kinked line...supposedly a guy who installs many of them, the home owner admitted it was a friend. okay same thing hack. Then the last job of the day... some more funny pipes.



.


----------



## Stratocaster626

Went to a job for a backed up tub. Tried so hard not to laugh when I saw this


----------



## skoronesa

Stratocaster626 said:


> Went to a job for a backed up tub. Tried so hard not to laugh when I saw this



That is beautiful. The hose sprayer actually works as a tub spout with the pull diverter!!!!!!!! You should be proud of your customer. I would have laughed my azz off in their face and then congratulated them on their ingenuity.


.


----------



## Tango

Stratocaster626 said:


> Went to a job for a backed up tub. Tried so hard not to laugh when I saw this


That one is epic! :vs_shake::vs_shake:


----------



## Nazareth

Code:







Stratocaster626 said:


> Went to a job for a backed up tub. Tried so hard not to laugh when I saw this



Oh my god :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Nazareth

skoronesa said:


> Is that galv sheet metal on the walls? This is what happens when you let the apprentice take home the leftover materials from a job lolz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah that's sheet metal


----------



## Nazareth

Guy ran out of parts for the relief


----------



## Tango

Who knew you could shove poly B onto a copper pipe and crimp it with pex rings. And if it leaks just put on more hose clamps.

It wasn't easy getting the suckers in and out of that miserable leprechaun closet.


.


----------



## Tango

Thanks to the plumbers who do new construction who put in steel bolts, You will see me for sure in 10-15 years for each install you do. I'm surprised each time there's no more bolt head and it didn't flood the entire place! By the way the pex should of been corrected in the proper spot and at least from the floor, :biggrin:


.


----------



## Tango

How about this nifty double sink drain install? 

I truly hope the don't call me to replace the kitchen faucet anytime soon. Probably going to have to remove the countertop or the sink completely.


.


----------



## canuck92

Fixing co-workers stuff. Licensed guy ...


----------



## skoronesa

canuck92 said:


> Fixing co-workers stuff. Licensed guy ...



A license does not make someone a plumber. I've seen plenty of kids from trade school pass the test two years after they graduated because they memorized some lines from a codebook. Doesn't mean they can solder an extension stop or even propress at right angles. Put them in front of an old faucet and they got nothing.


The apprenticeship and proper training is what makes a good plumber. Some motivation and willingness to learn is also required. If you're not going to shut your mouth when working with your journeyman than you better be asking questions relevant to the job. 



And for phuck sakes they better keep that damn phone in the van or their pocket!!



.


----------



## canuck92

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixing co-workers stuff. Licensed guy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A license does not make someone a plumber. I've seen plenty of kids from trade school pass the test two years after they graduated because they memorized some lines from a codebook. Doesn't mean they can solder an extension stop or even propress at right angles. Put them in front of an old faucet and they got nothing.
> 
> 
> The apprenticeship and proper training is what makes a good plumber. Some motivation and willingness to learn is also required. If you're not going to shut your mouth when working with your journeyman than you better be asking questions relevant to the job.
> 
> 
> 
> And for phuck sakes they better keep that damn phone in the van or their pocket!!
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

My old apprentice is on instagram all day lol 
And would ask me questions while im under a sink with water dripping in my face. It drove me nuts


----------



## Nazareth

I didn't even know they made tub spouts like that


----------



## OpenSights

I’m going to have to post my winner tomorrow. My winner because it was my work. Set the stool hand tightened the bolts to test, no leak. Tightened the flange bolts like normal, flange hub cracked. Never seen it... never say never!


----------



## chonkie

Tango said:


> How about this nifty double sink drain install?
> 
> I truly hope the don't call me to replace the kitchen faucet anytime soon. Probably going to have to remove the countertop or the sink completely.
> 
> 
> .


No need to remove the countertop and sink, just get one of those oscillating tools to make two quick cuts to that wood strip underneath. One on both sides where the plastic spacer is trapped between the strip and countertop, then slide the cut strip down to remove it. Can then easily replace the faucet.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

chonkie said:


> No need to remove the countertop and sink, just get one of those oscillating tools to make two quick cuts to that wood strip underneath. One on both sides where the plastic spacer is trapped between the strip and countertop, then slide the cut strip down to remove it. Can then easily replace the faucet.


I have a couple of those oscillating cutters, they are fantastic...just as useful as a sawsall...another great invention..


----------



## Tango

More dollars for the Lambo project... Hoses of glory(if you catch my drift). How about we contour the entire basement for the laundry.


.


----------



## Tango

Today... I love DIY, I truly do! :biggrin:


.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have a couple of those oscillating cutters, they are fantastic...just as useful as a sawsall...another great invention..



I have makita's 18v cordless fein tool and I couldn't agree more. I had to set a rear outlet toilet monday and they had done a 1/2" of floor around the old one. The new one was long. Cutting a semicircle out of that floor any other way would have been hell.




.


----------



## Tango

The other day I was talking to a big box employee and he says the other day mr. patel walked in and brought in his broken tub toe clicker. He said what you going to do about this it's been 3 years(Expecting a free replacement). :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I have makita's 18v cordless fein tool and I couldn't agree more. I had to set a rear outlet toilet monday and they had done a 1/2" of floor around the old one. The new one was long. Cutting a semicircle out of that floor any other way would have been hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have the fein corded quick change blade unit...and a harbor freight cheapo for a spare ...they are great with a fine metal blade to cut copper tight against beams or whatever to be able to get fittings onto..


----------



## canuck92

Got a call about a leak


----------



## OpenSights

canuck92 said:


> Got a call about a leak


You have to tell the backstory! Looks like a fire job! And WTF is up with the sign?!


----------



## Tango

You can never have enough AAVs. Why not use the sink trap for the laundry extension...

I don't even mention these things to home owners, probably futile too when you say it'll cost a ton of money to do it right...


.


----------



## canuck92

OpenSights said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call about a leak
> 
> 
> 
> You have to tell the backstory! Looks like a fire job! And WTF is up with the sign?!
Click to expand...

Guy txted me last night an said the had the water shut off but there is still a leak. He said someone will meet me at 8am.
Got there at 758, this is in the ghetto, door was cracked open.
I knocked and squierrls ran out the door between me legs.
Went back in the truck an waited, thinking maby some meth head broke in..not gettting a bat swung at me or maby theres a dead body on the floor best to wait.
Idiot didnt show up untill 840.
They shut the boiler off, meter valve still on house still pressurized, open taps that were not burnt to drain down the house, had to use a sludgehammer to get into the upstairs.as for the sign..iuno theres some werid fkin people in this area of town.

It was an arson, guys in prison. Told them to give me a cal when it gutted an ****s cleaned up.


----------



## Tango

Is that a dead rat pinned to the wall? Hmm a spoon by the meth bed...


.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> Is that a dead rat pinned to the wall? Hmm a spoon by the meth bed...
> 
> 
> .


Could be, didnt really pay attention to the little things.


----------



## Tango

I refused a job this morning to install a shower pan and the woman wasn't going to pay to fix the hackery because she told me it was working fine for the last 20 years... She lowered herself to the floor to show me all was needed was to replace the drain, not to correct everything else.

I saw signs of legal apocalypse down the road, Let's see, pipe too small, no p-trap, no vent, no BWV and all other obvious red flags of butchery, straight lav pipe, toilet flange in the door, flange 1" below grade and I bet they put it right on the main line clean out.


.


----------



## canuck92

Tango said:


> I refused a job this morning to install a shower pan and the woman wasn't going to pay to fix the hackery because she told me it was working fine for the last 20 years... She lowered herself to the floor to show me all was needed was to replace the drain, not to correct everything else.
> 
> I saw signs of legal apocalypse down the road, Let's see, pipe too small, no p-trap, no vent, no BWV and all other obvious red flags of butchery, straight lav pipe, toilet flange in the door, flange 1" below grade and I bet they put it right on the main line clean out.
> 
> 
> .


Yup fk that.
The abs is probably holding the sink up


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> I refused a job this morning to install a shower pan and the woman wasn't going to pay to fix the hackery because she told me it was working fine for the last 20 years... She lowered herself to the floor to show me all was needed was to replace the drain, not to correct everything else.
> 
> I saw signs of legal apocalypse down the road, Let's see, pipe too small, no p-trap, no vent, no BWV and all other obvious red flags of butchery, straight lav pipe, toilet flange in the door, flange 1" below grade and I bet they put it right on the main line clean out.
> 
> 
> .


Looks like a “peg leg Ped sink”!


----------



## Debo22

These guys put a 3-4” copper adapter in for the Watts 210 kit so probably only 1/2” of the temperature sensor post is actually in the water.


----------



## OpenSights

Picked up a new LL last fall or this spring, doesn’t matter. Awesome payer, referred to me by one of my best payers. 

Something tells me the maintenance guy does the plumbing....


----------



## Dontbitenails

Customer doing remodel needed cast iron cut out so floor can be repaired/replaced. Toilet is getting relocated after subfloor is installed. Joist in the way , no problem


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Dontbitenails said:


> Customer doing remodel needed cast iron cut out so floor can be repaired/replaced. Toilet is getting relocated after subfloor is installed. Joist in the way , no problem
> View attachment 122378


why not rough it in now so you can stand and work, once subfloor in you will have to lift it or go into the crawl space..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> These guys put a 3-4” copper adapter in for the Watts 210 kit so probably only 1/2” of the temperature sensor post is actually in the water.


whats the other gas line going to?


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> whats the other gas line going to?


That’s coming in from the gas line. We have slab houses here and if you can’t run a T&P drain to the outside without going uphill you install the Watts 210. It goes into the tank where the T&P goes but is just the “T”, it shuts off the gas if temperature get to 210°. Then a pressure relief valve goes outside near a hose bib. You guys with basements probably have never seen them. 

https://waterheatersonly.com/the-watts-210-automatic-gas-shutoff-valve/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> That’s coming in from the gas line. We have slab houses here and if you can’t run a T&P drain to the outside without going uphill you install the Watts 210. It goes into the tank where the T&P goes but is just the “T”, it shuts off the gas if temperature get to 210°. Then a pressure relief valve goes outside near a hose bib. You guys with basements probably have never seen them.
> 
> https://waterheatersonly.com/the-watts-210-automatic-gas-shutoff-valve/


I never used a gas saftey like that, and even in slabs the relief valve just gets piped down the side of the heater about 12 inches from the ground, no drain needed for the water...


----------



## canuck92

Drain goes under the floor then back up


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> That’s coming in from the gas line. We have slab houses here and if you can’t run a T&P drain to the outside without going uphill you install the Watts 210. It goes into the tank where the T&P goes but is just the “T”, it shuts off the gas if temperature get to 210°. Then a pressure relief valve goes outside near a hose bib. You guys with basements probably have never seen them.
> 
> https://waterheatersonly.com/the-watts-210-automatic-gas-shutoff-valve/


Is that a fairly new code out there? I don’t ever remember seeing one of those when I worked for the hack company (2001 is when I quit). I remember earthquake straps and no hard piping, but not that thing.


----------



## OpenSights

This is what happens when you use your wife’s Amazon account....


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> This is what happens when you use your wife’s Amazon account....


My Wife and I use the same account. I see why I get those adds. I know if I search on Google it shows up too.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> This is what happens when you use your wife’s Amazon account....


sure it was your wife looking for panties.... :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Is that a fairly new code out there? I don’t ever remember seeing one of those when I worked for the hack company (2001 is when I quit). I remember earthquake straps and no hard piping, but not that thing.


Not a new Code, some cities are banning them for some reason. There only used if the water heater is in the middle of the house and will flood with a normal T&P.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> Not a new Code, some cities are banning them for some reason. There only used if the water heater is in the middle of the house and will flood with a normal T&P.


I worked in the San Diego area, most heaters were in a closet on the outside of the house or 3’ above the floor in a garage. Interesting.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I worked in the San Diego area, most heaters were in a closet on the outside of the house or 3’ above the floor in a garage. Interesting.


Yes, it’s pretty rare in the house. In the picture I posted you can see the water heater is in the hallway just outside the bathroom


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I ran across them in the L.A. area, and even Installed one myself,
in my cousins House, :biggrin:


----------



## Debo22

...


----------



## Tango

full story in the soaps...


.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Nice way to run a S trap, :biggrin:


----------



## Tango

Guy calls after a month when I had already ignored him, now he calls back not remembering me saying his contractor friend did the plumbing and now it stinks. He had gouged the ceiling to put an AAV on an angle for a sink drain line .

He wanted me to replace it or just cap the line and he didn't want to vent the sink upstairs the right way.

Sure, you hired a hack the first time and now you want the plumber to hack it a little more. Freaking Looney tunes festival! Told him no a second time and I gotta make sure to block his number.


.


----------



## Dontbitenails

Tango said:


> Guy calls after a month when I had already ignored him, now he calls back not remembering me saying his contractor friend did the plumbing and now it stinks. He had gouged the ceiling to put an AAV on an angle for a sink drain line .
> 
> He wanted me to replace it or just cap the line and he didn't want to vent the sink upstairs the right way.
> 
> Sure, you hired a hack the first time and now you want the plumber to hack it a little more. Freaking Looney tunes festival! Told him no a second time and I gotta make sure to block his number.
> 
> 
> .



The Phone , been awhile since I seen one You canucks crack me up


----------



## canuck92

Someone installs a b.w.v ..but doesnt remove the building trap 🙄


----------



## Tango

In Hack Land this morning, New home owners having a clog, they rinsed their paint brushes upstairs to end up having paint back up through the funny pipe going to the laundry then on the floor, crossing under a wall and pooling at the floor drain where it had been capped. They were damn lucky they hadn't hooked the machine to it yet. White stained clothes! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Gave them a quick estimate, let's see what happens next. 

As a bonus someone wanted to hide the pipes behind the bar so how about a closet door and oh to make it flush we'll just notch it. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Nazareth

It was full of draino


----------



## Tango

Nazareth said:


> It was full of draino


Great, draino mixed in with the water from the filter line.


----------



## Nazareth

Got a call from my boss saying he did a shower valve some time ago and now the tile guy is saying the valve is too forward. 

Went and looked and it, and yeah, that's waaayyy too forward. Boss told me to cut a square out of the backer, do my thing then screw the cut piece back onto the studs. 

I figured I didn't want to hack it up so I just took the whole backer off, and saw this..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Nazareth said:


> Got a call from my boss saying he did a shower valve some time ago and now the tile guy is saying the valve is too forward.
> 
> Went and looked and it, and yeah, that's waaayyy too forward. Boss told me to cut a square out of the backer, do my thing then screw the cut piece back onto the studs.
> 
> I figured I didn't want to hack it up so I just took the whole backer off, and saw this..


your boss did that?? looks like schit...and shark bit fittings..he cant solder???


----------



## Tango

Nazareth said:


> Got a call from my boss saying he did a shower valve some time ago and now the tile guy is saying the valve is too forward.
> 
> Went and looked and it, and yeah, that's waaayyy too forward. Boss told me to cut a square out of the backer, do my thing then screw the cut piece back onto the studs.
> 
> I figured I didn't want to hack it up so I just took the whole backer off, and saw this..



Wow talk about a kindergarten install! Your boss was probably never on the tools before.


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> Got a call from my boss saying he did a shower valve some time ago and now the tile guy is saying the valve is too forward.
> 
> Went and looked and it, and yeah, that's waaayyy too forward. Boss told me to cut a square out of the backer, do my thing then screw the cut piece back onto the studs.
> 
> I figured I didn't want to hack it up so I just took the whole backer off, and saw this..


Garbage install. Your boss did that himself? Do you work for a licensed plumber?


.


----------



## OpenSights

Nazareth said:


> Got a call from my boss saying he did a shower valve some time ago and now the tile guy is saying the valve is too forward.
> 
> Went and looked and it, and yeah, that's waaayyy too forward. Boss told me to cut a square out of the backer, do my thing then screw the cut piece back onto the studs.
> 
> I figured I didn't want to hack it up so I just took the whole backer off, and saw this..


wow!


----------



## Nazareth

skoronesa said:


> Garbage install. Your boss did that himself? Do you work for a licensed plumber?
> 
> 
> .


Yeah he's licensed.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I worked for a great guy one time, very knowledgeable, learned a lot from him, and he would occasionally criticize me for very minor things. Then I started seeing some work on things that he had done.....think he was getting burnt out.


----------



## CaptainBob

3 ring stacker


----------



## Debo22

Oof, did it hold?









Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum







www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## CaptainBob

Must be holding good, been in service in a heavily used group home for the past few days. Customer hasn't called back saying there is water coming out of the ceiling like before.


----------



## Nazareth

CaptainBob said:


> Must be holding good, been in service in a heavily used group home for the past few days. Customer hasn't called back saying there is water coming out of the ceiling like before.


Why not just extend the flange?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Oof, did it hold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plumbingzone.com


 Post count too low for him to access. No way would I have done that 3 ring circus stack.


----------



## CaptainBob

Nazareth said:


> Why not just extend the flange?


So here's the situation, its a 120 year big old house in Minneapolis, all original cast iron. The flange is leaded into a heel outlet 90 on its back. Bath is on the second floor in a busy group home with a couple dozen people living there. Someone had already done some hokey flange extension that suddenly leaked like crazy.























It was an urgent request I fit into an already behind schedule, as it turned out I was out until 10pm that day.

I have done this many times in 35 years of plumbing, even in a new house a couple times! My old boss used to do this in a pinch and he learned it from his dad that had been doing it since 1910 or some thing like that with just plumbers putty and no wax rings.









I packed putty around it to keep the wax from moving and used the heavier 5/16" bolts nuts and washers to really tighten it down, and then caulked the heck out of the toilet after setting it. It's not moving anywhere.



Tango said:


> No way would I have done that 3 ring circus stack.


Hack job? Maybe? This does work if you have to do it, as I learned from the old timers. I call it the German deep toilet seal after my ornery old German bosses that taught me this. Surprisingly I come across this working in Minneapolis and St.Paul in old houses and buildings, especially where they still have the old lead closet bends that don't even have a flange on there, just the lead flattened out on the floor and lag screws to fasten the toilet down. I've pulled old toilets that had been in service for like 80 years with just a huge wad of putty making the seal.

The owner was well aware of what I did, I gave him the option of either this or I come back in like 3 weeks when I have time and tear it apart and re plumb raising the ring. He opted for taking this chance, he is a regular customer I have had for years and trusts my work. If it starts leaking again then we go to plan B.

I could drill out the lead and put a fernco donut in there with a longer piece of PVC and glue a flange to it up higher. The problem is there is no wood to fasten the flange to. The cast iron ring is set in concrete and is pretty solid. They used to pour cement to make those old bathroom floors sometimes 4-5 inches thick. I have even seen where they have bricks down there and then pour the cement on top of that before they put on the hexagon shaped black and white penny tiles.

I suppose I could get a piece of 4" cast iron and an iron flange, pack oakum and pour lead. Cork it in and then pour cement around that with anchors into the cement that would hold the flange once its dry.

If that works it would avoid me having to open up the ceiling below to replumb, the owner is concerned about the disruption it would cause because of his contractual agreements with the directors of the group home.


----------



## Nazareth

CaptainBob said:


> View attachment 125987
> 
> 
> I packed putty around it to keep the wax from moving and used the heavier 5/16" bolts nuts and washers to really tighten it down, and then caulked the heck out of the toilet after setting it. It's not moving anywhere.


putty trick

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Nazareth

I'm sorry man, it needs to be cut out or no way in hell I would have touched it. There is *wayyyyy *too much liability in that. If I saw someone do that in my house, I'd throw them out.


----------



## Venomthirst

It is what it is that is what the customer want to pay for that is what they get.. really needs to be cut out, but if it leaks its in the customers court.. 

temporary fix , problems will arise in future.. toilet flange *needs* to be replaced and there will be no guarantee that it will not leak in future, and cause property damage... customer didn't want to go ahead with said work and then you get them to sign saying your will not be liable for any damage that occurs as a result of not wanting to complete said work.... 

usually if its that high i use foam and silicone them together, or a max wax and another wax ring, but have been in that position before... could always use those twist and fit flanges its a reduction of size but the outlet of a toilet is 2-2.5" anyways...

It ain't right but in these ancient properties, and the tough times were in people are boot strapping and its going to get worse..


----------



## MACPLUMB777

My Wife always said this in her own words, 
Every hour-long job is just one loose nut away from being a two-day ordeal,
I have taken her on many jobs that I told her would just be 15mins and would turn into a all day or two day job


----------



## Tango

CaptainBob said:


> Hack job? Maybe?


Just trying to help you think of a possible lawsuit :
When you are brought in front of a judge you may change your mind of doing it right or not at all. Being accused of somebody becoming ill or someone died of infection or they accuse you of property damage. Mr. Judge I had to use plan B... If you had an association like me I'd probably lose my license or a major fine.


----------



## Tango

Venomthirst said:


> It is what it is that is what the customer want to pay for that is what they get.. really needs to be cut out, but if it leaks its in the customers court..
> 
> temporary fix , problems will arise in future.. toilet flange *needs* to be replaced and there will be no guarantee that it will not leak in future, and cause property damage... customer didn't want to go ahead with said work and then you get them to sign saying your will not be liable for any damage that occurs as a result of not wanting to complete said work....
> 
> usually if its that high i use foam and silicone them together, or a max wax and another wax ring, but have been in that position before... could always use those twist and fit flanges its a reduction of size but the outlet of a toilet is 2-2.5" anyways...
> 
> It ain't right but in these ancient properties, and the tough times were in people are boot strapping and its going to get worse..



Even with a waiver, the plaintiff lawyer will accuse you of not being a professional and you did it anyway knowing full well it would cause issues. It's a bad day to be a plumber and business owner.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

yeah your on the hook now for that hack fix , when it goes south and leaks...thats one of them ..walk away jobs..or even a run away from job...isnt worth the $$ for the aggravation and possible future liability..unless you like to hit atlantic city or vegas alot..LOL


----------



## Dontbitenails

Drain for vessel sink , they did not like my proposed solution


----------



## goeswiththeflow

> If that works it would avoid me having to open up the ceiling below to replumb, the owner is concerned about the disruption it would cause because of his contractual agreements with the directors of the group home.


You and he are coming up with excuse after excuse to try to justify doing a hack job. Whenever I see someone use the "old timer" line, I just have to chuckle. Sure, some old timers were masters, and some were hacks too. No different than those working today. Some of those "old time" practices are exactly why we have many (overly) restrictive codes today, when the long term consequences of cutting corners became apparent. I'm all for Macgivering something minor at 3:00 on Friday when you are 30 miles from a supply house to get you by a pinch, but a job like that needs to be done right. I don't buy the old house excuse either, with something that worked for it's time but is obsolete now. I live in New England and the houses here are older than anywhere else in the country. Some of our states also have the most restrictive codes in the country. It's just a fact of life that eventually the plumbing needs to be redone to modernize it and bring it up to code. I'm not buying that group home contractual thing. There is no way that his cotract does not allow for unforseen maintenance and repairs. Indeed, since it is a sanitary issue he may even be required to do that kind of work, whether he wants to or not, or it is in his contract or not, and the codes requiring it may be even more restrictive than in a private residentiual home.


----------



## Tango

In today's magazine "hacker's anonymous" . We have a low budget laundry tub faucet and above that a dishwasher connection.


.


----------



## Tango

I don't like the new picture feature, got to upload one picture at a time and resize each one. I'm not going to post as much. Seriously the old forum was almost perfect.


----------



## Tango

Anyway in the same house, The AC guy drilled the outside sill to run lines and severed the kitchen drain. The dumba$$ said nothing about it to the home owner or to his boss, he drilled sideways and took off. Well now the whole wall is moldy. Mistakes happen I get it, I do it too but to pretend nothing happened and let this $hit fly!



.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I don't like the new picture feature, got to upload one picture at a time and resize each one. I'm not going to post as much. Seriously the old forum was almost perfect.


I do miss the old forum, this one gives me a head ache and definitely makes me stay away.

For pictures, just open the folder with them on your pc and drag and drop them into your reply box where you type.


----------



## Debo22

Type in forum complaint on this thread so Cricket can have them fixed hopefully.








Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum







www.plumbingzone.com






Tango said:


> I don't like the new picture feature, got to upload one picture at a time and resize each one. I'm not going to post as much. Seriously the old forum was almost perfect.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Type in forum complaint on this thread so Cricket can have them fixed hopefully.


I have posted these in the mod section but there's too many of them they probably can't do anything. I've seen this same forum format in other places and I doubt they have the power to change the programming.

I don't have easy canned replies for new members, I have to open my word processor copy and paste.
Pictures set up took me 3 times as long.
No more "todays post" so I can't find them later in the day.
I won't be deleting spammers anymore in the picture gallery section, too complicated and time consuming.
The worst are likes and quotes, if I get 8 likes and 2 quotes I have to open 10 tabs to see what post it is. No more snippets of what they are, only the title of the thread is shown. I've missed several quotes already. Like Skoro said it's a head ache.
Plus it seems many more spammers and diy.
This place is now a click click click and many more click fest and wasted time to get anything done. Seriously losing interest.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I have posted these in the mod section but there's too many of them they probably can't do anything. I've seen this same forum format in other places and I doubt they have the power to change the programming.
> 
> I don't have easy canned replies for new members, I have to open my word processor copy and paste.
> Pictures set up took me 3 times as long.
> No more "todays post" so I can't find them later in the day.
> I won't be deleting spammers anymore in the picture gallery section, too complicated and time consuming.
> The worst are likes and quotes, if I get 8 likes and 2 quotes I have to open 10 tabs to see what post it is. No more snippets of what they are, only the title of the thread is shown. I've missed several quotes already. Like Skoro said it's a head ache.
> Plus it seems many more spammers and diy.
> This place is now a click click click and many more click fest and wasted time to get anything done. Seriously losing interest.


Interesting.... software issue with the new site.


----------



## Tango

I just saw that if you go into your account setting and go to "reactions received" then you have a snippet of the post that somebody "like". 3 clicks instead of opening 10 tabs!


----------



## Tango

*Legend of Hell House*, a hoarder house actually, I seriously wanted to get the hell out. Dirty too. The guy put the 80 pound toilet on the flange without bolts because of these horrible side mounts and the toilet was against the wall. He came with the idea of putting foam and just letting it sit. He wanted a few more things done and luckily the bill would of been too high. He was going to use the toilet upstairs until he would reno the bathroom where hell was. Yeah whenever that happens! When I got out to my van, some cops were handling hobos and meth head dispute. I hate that sector! Even the Lambo diecast on my dash didn't cheer me up this time.


----------



## Tango

3rd job today... Bathtub leak...Not quite. NEVER buy a FLIP HOUSE! NEVER! check these out. Anyway the tub shoe was not even screwed in, no p-trap so the old woman always put a plug in the tub for the sewer smell plus a million other crap hacks. The inspector said nothing at all about the plumbing!

The guy said there was a great big gush of water from the tub so I had them fill the tub 3 times and all of a sudden water was rising from the concrete slab and stinking putrid crap. Sir Mam I think you have a half filled busted pipe under the concrete and it's too big for me. I had to vacuum the wet smelly floor. What a miserable day.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126026


I love how the one pic looks like a windows xp screensaver lolz


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I love how the one pic looks like a windows xp screensaver lolz


I think I remember that!!!


----------



## Tango

Even though I have a ton of jobs this week I should be happy to make money but it's doom and gloom . Maybe because we just had snow that didn't melt, the bad jobs today and the car being at the dealer and I can't drive it after work to cheer me up and when it gets out it's going into storage for 5 months.


----------



## OpenSights

OMG! Retirement!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> OMG! Retirement!



What??


----------



## Tango

Oh yeah yesterday, another laundry drain...That's all of it, guy didn't seem too concerned about it.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Oh yeah yesterday, another laundry drain...That's all of it, guy didn't seem too concerned about it.
> 
> View attachment 126033


It all goes down hill and it doesn't leak, what's there to be concerned about? lolz


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> It all goes down hill and it doesn't leak, what's there to be concerned about? lolz



I went there the other day to replace 2 laundry valves, the guy with you know "very loose wrists" and he told me he would hook up it up. He called me the next day to say the drain hose wasn't long enough. I told him what to buy. He called me Saturday morning he went to 3 different places and none on them knew what a coupling was or what clamps were. I told him exactly in which isle and location but he was getting anxious, he sent me an email with 30 questions so I went back on monday to extend it. That was easy money!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> What??


That’s a retirement job! Or at least enough for a Lamborghini...


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> That’s a retirement job! Or at least enough for a Lamborghini...


I think I get it, a job where I will be spending a lot of time on. Plus The cracked pipe under the slab might extend all the way to the street and if I start I'll be a bigger fool! Nope, small jobs for me!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> I think I get it, a job where I will be spending a lot of time on. Plus The cracked pipe under the slab might extend all the way to the street and if I start I'll be a bigger fool! Nope, small jobs for me!


$2M down payment! But you might get in trouble....


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> $2M down payment! But you might get in trouble....


2 Million! They are not that much.

215K for a 2015
22K for taxes
Plus 4-6K in mods for a wing and a wrap if I don't like the color.
I wonder about the insurance... And by the time I'm close enough for a large down payment I expect another 10-20K in depreciation.

Too bad Maclarens have such a bad reputation of breaking down and because of that they are almost half price of a Huracan.


----------



## Tango

In Hack Land today.....Another straight pipe laundry, why use a spring for a hanger? How about a hose clamp. Is the p-trap in the ceiling for the laundry? The best part was the 60 gallon water heater, you have to lift the damn thing over a ledge and over the toilet. The new homeowner said he's going to open the wall. One year left on it so who knows if I get to replace it.


----------



## Tango

More and more and more... That's why I ask pictures for heater installs now, I'm not putting one in the van to find out I need a 2nd or 3rd guy.


----------



## Tango

Wow buy a poop plunger to plunge poop and paper and as a bonus more paper with your purchase!! It says poop better on the paper with unicorns!!! What the FFFF!!


----------



## Dontbitenails

Looks like there is a lifetime of work in your area . Where I am located everything is really old or brand new . Not a lot of in between. First boss told me that with all the old stuff needing repaired/ replaced I would have a job for life. He was correct, but seems I stay just as busy repairing new stuff that all the hacks installed.


----------



## The cable guy

Contractor hit her gas line. Instead of fixing it they ran gas from the vacant house 2 doors down.


----------



## OpenSights

The cable guy said:


> Contractor hit her gas line. Instead of fixing it they ran gas from the vacant house 2 doors down.


Wow!


----------



## Tango

The cable guy said:


> Contractor hit her gas line. Instead of fixing it they ran gas from the vacant house 2 doors down.


Must of been a temporary fix??


----------



## The cable guy

I sure hope so I’m just confused as to why they didn’t fix it right the first time, maybe they thought it would just get hit again.


----------



## Tango

Dontbitenails said:


> Looks like there is a lifetime of work in your area . Where I am located everything is really old or brand new . Not a lot of in between. First boss told me that with all the old stuff needing repaired/ replaced I would have a job for life. He was correct, but seems I stay just as busy repairing new stuff that all the hacks installed.


If you want to reply to someone specifically use the quote button like I did. It helps to know who you are talking to or to everyone. Or you can always use the @ @Dontbitenails

We have a lot of new houses, it takes about 15 years before stuff to break down. As for hackers, and diy my guess is they outnumber plumbers by at least 500 to 1. I repair very little hack work compared to the pictures I post. I'm usually there for something else. I sometimes tell them it's hacked but since it didn't make them sick or flood the place they don't want it done at the moment.


----------



## Dontbitenails

Thanks for the tip. Still trying to figure out the nuts and bolts of this website


----------



## Tango

@*OpenSights did you know your squirrel has been castrated? also my location is now undisclosed.*


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> @*OpenSights did you know your squirrel has been castrated? also my location is now undisclosed.*


I did not! I’ll have to upload a new one!


----------



## Tango

Thank you, thank you very much to new construction plumbers, I will earn a nice paycheck for every single house you do! I repeat every single house! Company saved 4.50$ on the install by letting 1st year apprentices do fubar plumbing all alone and without proper materials and in return I make beaucoup dollars.  I have 2 more flanges in another house next week that are too low. Told the guy to expect opening ceilings and more beaucoup dollars.

Flange 1/2" below tile and several stacked wax and it destroyed a huge internet station, Another 8" and there was another huge electronic tower(Luckily still OK), I wonder how many thousands it'll take to replace all the electronics.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Is that a water flex connected to that Gas pipe ?


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Is that a water flex connected to that Gas pipe ?


Water flex???


----------



## Nazareth

Wonder how long it takes to fill the tub


----------



## OpenSights

Loooooooooooooooooooooooong trap....


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Nice looking 300 Machine !


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Loooooooooooooooooooooooong trap....



You laugh but when I moved in this house the kitchen drain ran under the concrete then above the concrete and dumped in the floor drain! Just like your picture!


----------



## OpenSights

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Nice looking 300 Machine !


Thanks!
Ordered it the day of lockdown! I have a few dislikes about it compared to my 30+ y/o 300. Two warranty shipments already. Maybe the inner drum needs to get broken in? But the last 11’ has a hard time feeding in and out and the yoke doesn’t like couplings....


----------



## Tango

Full story in the Soap. RUN RUN RUN!!!!!!


----------



## Dontbitenails

What size cable do you run in the 300 . I always ran 5/8 "


----------



## The cable guy

Did this one a few weeks back kinda hard to tell from the picture but across from the 1 1/2” line drilled into the cleanout is the inlet of a sanitary tee also 1 1/2”. The washer line left the house in 1 1/2 and ran into a sanitary tee in the ground. Upstream of the tee wrapped around the back of the house and tied into the cleanout... downstream side wrapped around the front of the house caught the kitchen sink and... also tied into the cleanout😅


----------



## OpenSights

Dontbitenails said:


> What size cable do you run in the 300 . I always ran 5/8 "


I bite the bullet and go with the .55. I can fit 100’ in the drum verse only 75’ of 5/8. Most lines out here are close to 100’, so it saves time and is pretty close to the same performance. I also carry a second drum with 50’ just in case I need an extra 20‘ beyond that, it’s k1500 time.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I bite the bullet and go with the .55. I can fit 100’ in the drum verse only 75’ of 5/8. Most lines out here are close to 100’, so it saves time and is pretty close to the same performance. I also carry a second drum with 50’ just in case I need an extra 20‘ beyond that, it’s k1500 time.


I hope that second drum is bigger than 1/2" and not just more of the same. When I run out my 100' of 5/8" and need to go further I will back it with my 75' drum of 3/4". Trying to run that much of a small diameter cable is asking for trouble.

Generally 100' is sufficient for me, especially if I can also run both to and from the tank. When they have a really long line I refer them to a jetter. no point in me risking my cable to poke a hole when they could use a good scrubbing. We have a ridgid sectional with like 200' but only use it when the couple other guys we refer to can't make it there quickly enough.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I hope that second drum is bigger than 1/2" and not just more of the same. When I run out my 100' of 5/8" and need to go further I will back it with my 75' drum of 3/4". Trying to run that much of a small diameter cable is asking for trouble.
> 
> Generally 100' is sufficient for me, especially if I can also run both to and from the tank. When they have a really long line I refer them to a jetter. no point in me risking my cable to poke a hole when they could use a good scrubbing. We have a ridgid sectional with like 200' but only use it when the couple other guys we refer to can't make it there quickly enough.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So far I haven’t had to go out past 100’ with .55, I only would if the line felt good enough. I’ve been out 200’ with 5/8 before. You just have to feel the line and go with your gut.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I ran out 150' of 5/8" cable many times even in clearing 6" sewer lines, I have even added a 3/4" cable on behind 
to reach blockage, if you know how you can do it too


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I ran out 150' of 5/8" cable many times even in clearing 6" sewer lines, I have even added a 3/4" cable on behind
> to reach blockage, if you know how you can do it too


I'm not saying you can't do it, just saying that for me it's not worth the risk. I have only lost a piece of cable/head in a line once and that was a looong time ago. 

I was snaking a main from a basement c.o.. The drain in the bottom of the pool was tied into the waste line to the septic tank with a wye that was pointing the wrong way. My cable went up the leg of the wye and got stuck on the fitting in the bottom of the pool drain. I worked it back and forth for about 40mins before the last 6' broke off in the 2" leg. I then had to repair the cable and managed to go past the leg by running the cable in reverse to clear a clog at the inlet of the septic tank.

I don't know what the drain fitting in the bottom of the pool was made out of but it's good it didn't break before my cable or there would have been several thousand gallons of pool water coming out of that cleanout and flooding the basement.

I know it was the pool drain because I camera'd the line after and it had blue glue joints matching the pool equipment. I also tracked the camera to under the pool.


----------



## skoronesa

Now that I think abut it, there was a second time I lost a bit and a repair head in a line. This woman had a failing clay pipe and there was a grounding rod pounded through the cast iron just outside the foundation. I couldn't get my head back past the rod because it had too many roots on it so the repair head unscrewed. I told her it's draining now but it will clog and you need to have it dug up. The excavator lives the next street over.

I had snaked that line just fine several times a year for about 4 years prior to that incident.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

You cannot run sewer lines without RISK ! I have gotten hung up many times and got it clear, and I have broken cables, but I was able to retrieve them, I went on to complete the job or sold the customer on repairs as needed


----------



## Nazareth

From fb


----------



## Nazareth

Didn't have a hole saw extension. Went full send through four 2x4s and worked like a champ


----------



## Debo22

Nazareth said:


> From fb
> View attachment 126237


Duct tape, good for everything except ducts


----------



## Nazareth

From fb


----------



## Tango

A few more in my daily life...


----------



## Tango

This one where the clean out is, they had capped it 2 feet under the floor and rerouted. The new owner said I'll cut it out for you.! I said yes YES YES, be careful it's going to be full of hell! I asked him later so how did it go?.... He gaged it was full of $hit and he almost puked. A few more pics to show how bad the place is. Cigarette hell! And oh the exterior wall is rotted and molded, he's just going to cover it up.


----------



## Nazareth

Our excavator guy wiped out the city phone line.. it was marked properly..

I was inside doing the underground.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Nazareth said:


> Our excavator guy wiped out the city phone line.. it was marked properly..
> 
> I was inside doing the underground.
> View attachment 126267


Back in 1979 working for Company hung up Spartan 3/4" cable in 6" clay full of roots, My Brother was running the backhoe on the Job, and cut 1/2 the city power line single phasing the Electric for 10 square blocks of residential
houses,


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Back in 1979 working for Company hung up Spartan 3/4" cable in 6" clay full of roots, My Brother was running the backhoe on the Job, and cut 1/2 the city power line single phasing the Electric for 10 square blocks of residential
> houses,


Those types of accidents really makes for a very bad day and probably a lot of money to fix.


----------



## Tango

Another dishwasher straight to sewer gas. Plus this contraption, the horizontal wasn't even inserted in the other tail piece.


----------



## Tango

Same house, the pipe was about 1/3 in the tee! They were damn lucky not to get a guyser, I pulled it out with bare hands without force or heat!


----------



## Tango

Mr Looter has a new way of doing business? A "technician" went out to this woman's house "to go take a look", I mean it literally "to go take a look" , he went there to check out the issue but he wasn't there for a repair, he lied to her a little, showed her a few faucets from a brochure they had in stock and he went on his way. I told her why didn't he fix your faucet? She said he was only some type of clerk. What a waste of time for everyone! Anyway I got the job plus a few other repairs, I bet I'm her new plumber, she was delighted. I said to her this has been broken for a while you know! Cheap brand...

Bonus pics


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Another dishwasher straight to sewer gas. Plus this contraption, the horizontal wasn't even inserted in the other tail piece.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126292


But you won't get any gas smell as long as the dishwasher hose has a loop in it where it will hold water,I've seen many like this work just fine as long as the hose is looped high enough


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> But you won't get any gas smell as long as the dishwasher hose has a loop in it where it will hold water,I've seen many like this work just fine as long as the hose is looped high enough


I noticed not all have a loop. Many are just connected under. Another thing when it starts to drain it siphons all the water including what's inside the machine. When it does this the whole line is air all the way to the sewer line unless it's protected by a p-trap.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Same house, the pipe was about 1/3 in the tee! They were damn lucky not to get a guyser, I pulled it out with bare hands without force or heat!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126293
> 
> 
> View attachment 126294
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126295





Tango said:


> I noticed not all have a loop. Many are just connected under. Another thing when it starts to drain it siphons all the water including what's inside the machine. When it does this the whole line is air all the way to the sewer line unless it's protected by a p-trap.


yes,if it siphons all water out you will get sewer gas smell but most times water is left in hose if looped up high


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> But you won't get any gas smell as long as the dishwasher hose has a loop in it where it will hold water,I've seen many like this work just fine as long as the hose is looped high enough





Tango said:


> I noticed not all have a loop. Many are just connected under. Another thing when it starts to drain it siphons all the water including what's inside the machine. When it does this the whole line is air all the way to the sewer line unless it's protected by a p-trap.





sparky said:


> yes,if it siphons all water out you will get sewer gas smell but most times water is left in hose if looped up high


Keep in mind that some newer dishwashers have this weird trap/vent/air gap thing on the side. I never stopped to really scrutinize one but I've seen them a couple times on bosch and I think miele washers. They can cause lots of mold/mildew next to the machine because they vent moisture.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Mr Looter has a new way of doing business? A "technician" went out to this woman's house "to go take a look", I mean it literally "to go take a look" , he went there to check out the issue but he wasn't there for a repair, he lied to her a little, showed her a few faucets from a brochure they had in stock and he went on his way. I told her why didn't he fix your faucet? She said he was only some type of clerk. What a waste of time for everyone! Anyway I got the job plus a few other repairs, I bet I'm her new plumber, she was delighted. I said to her this has been broken for a while you know! Cheap brand...


Guess what she refereed me and now I have another job! I rarely get word of mouth referrals but this one is cool.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Guess what she refereed me and now I have another job! I rarely get word of mouth referrals but this one is cool.


I’m still trying to wrap my head around how Canadian society works. Very different from the States. Word of mouth, repeat and reputation are the only way I stay busy.


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around how Canadian society works. Very different from the States. Word of mouth, repeat and reputation are the only way I stay busy.


it's the same way here in the west, small guys stay away from the internet adds. Word of mouth gets you business.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around how Canadian society works. Very different from the States. Word of mouth, repeat and reputation are the only way I stay busy.



I have a good reputation and they call me but in order to see me they have to see the ad or website on the internet. Let's say you need someone to repair your fridge, do you ask your neighbor if he knows a repairman? Probably not you go online and type in fridge repair in your browser and it'll show you what companies are available.

It boggles me just as much those who live on referrals alone without ads. Do you make money doing service work alone? Doing service you need hundreds and hundreds of jobs to make a living. Do your customers spend all day yapping and gossiping to each other? Either that or these guys do renovations for extra cheap or cash under the table??


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’m still trying to wrap my head around how Canadian society works. Very different from the States. Word of mouth, repeat and reputation are the only way I stay busy.





Tango said:


> .............It boggles me just as much those who live on referrals alone without ads. Do you make money doing service work alone? Doing service you need hundreds and hundreds of jobs to make a living. Do your customers spend all day yapping and gossiping to each other? Either that or these guys do renovations for extra cheap or cash under the table??



It's not a canadian-american difference, it's a small town-big city difference.


----------



## ken53

Skoro is right in a way. 

Here going to crib night or a ball game. Gets you seen and recognized. 

If I wanted to make a living I was travelling a hundred miles at times. I always stopped for lunch in the local restaurant, or bar even supper at times. I made sure I stopped for coffee at the popular places and buy the coffees. I never had a sign on any of my trucks, but I would get flagged down in a strange town they knew who I was.

Another secret is never bad mouth your competition or whine about your day. Just smile and tell a joke.


----------



## Tango

Big city is different, I don't even know my neighbors(only have the renters beside with the A-hole fellon trash picker). As for outings I don't have any other than a few restaurants on the weekends in my non descript personal car where the waitresses are only there a few months while they study at the university. Even if I did use the company van which must be lettered people wouldn't try to look who's in the work van anyway. The only people who approached me when I was in the van were diy asking how to do their plumbing.😠 

Plus I go to people's house to do mostly 1 hour jobs so obviously there's not much time for the customer to remember you 3 months later and refer you to somebody else.

I'm not in the biggest city but in another big city we asked people where the hockey stadium was and people literally avoided us and one woman ran away.

I don't bad mouth companies because it's bad for business except when it's the fake plumber and I just say he doesn't have a plumbing license. I also keep my mouth shut because it's a finable offense.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .................Plus I go to people's house to do mostly 1 hour jobs so obviously there's not much time for the customer to remember you 3 months later and refer you to somebody else.
> .................


One of the best advertising methods I have ever seen are fridge magnets. 

Be extra nice, tell some jokes, find something about their house to compliment that you genuinely mean. They will remember the nice plumber with the big personality.

Don't just say, you have a really nice house. Say that, but then follow up with a compliment on a specific part of the home. 

Do they have an antique plumbing fixture? Point that out. Every time they look at their antique sink they'll remember the plumber who told them it was over 90 years old.

If you want them to remember you than make your self worth remembering


----------



## Nazareth

Doing a huge remodel on multi million dollar condo. This GC has asked us to move our vent piping and radiant lines like four times. 

HVAC guys put in their AC unit on the fourth floor in the loft and I saw this post it note


----------



## Nazareth

BTW this is where that air conditioner drains it's condensate and pan..


----------



## Nazareth

Nice dryer vent


----------



## The Dane

"Tile guy"









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> "Tile guy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That poor 1200


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> That poor 1200


I have seen the hole too small before where you could not quite get to the stops or screws and such. This one though really surprised me. I called and had the handyman send his new guy back to make me a 3.5" hole right away. He came over real quick and made the hole while I installed a new toilet. I showed him the screw holes and stops and cartridge retaining clip and explained it all to him so he would not do that again. I miss the handymans old guy already since he was an ok guy and did good work. I now dread the future troubles this new guy will cause me. 

The new guy actually also just cut and removed the tile and not the cement board and then asked me if that was good and I had to tell him that still did not help as he needed the hole cut fully open so I could actually get to the valve itself.

Here is the hole after he was done.
Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazareth

The Dane said:


> I have seen the hole too small before where you could not quite get to the stops or screws and such. This one though really surprised me. I called and had the handyman send his new guy back to make me a 3.5" hole right away. He came over real quick and made the hole while I installed a new toilet. I showed him the screw holes and stops and cartridge retaining clip and explained it all to him so he would not do that again. I miss the handymans old guy already since he was an ok guy and did good work. I now dread the future troubles this new guy will cause me.
> 
> The new guy actually also just cut and removed the tile and not the cement board and then asked me if that was good and I had to tell him that still did not help as he needed the hole cut fully open so I could actually get to the valve itself.
> 
> Here is the hole after he was done.
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Where was the plastic valve cover specifically made for stupid tile guys?


----------



## The Dane

Nazareth said:


> Where was the plastic valve cover specifically made for stupid tile guys?


No where to be found when I got back to trim it out. The guy actually asked me how it was going to be sealed water tight if he made such a big hole  so I take it that he took it upon himself to take the screw out and remove it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

I don’t believe you! Tile guy would never do that! Lol!


----------



## The Dane

OpenSights said:


> I don’t believe you! Tile guy would never do that! Lol!


Welllll there was a reason I put quotation marks around tile guy. I did also mention that it is the new guy working for a handyman company we do alot of remodels for. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> Welllll there was a reason I put quotation marks around tile guy. I did also mention that it is the new guy working for a handyman company we do alot of remodels for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sometimes those are the worst!


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> Welllll there was a reason I put quotation marks around tile guy. I did also mention that it is the new guy working for a handyman company we do alot of remodels for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Sounds like less of a handyman and more of a bad carpenter or general contractor.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> Sounds like less of a handyman and more of a bad carpenter or general contractor.


Its a small company that does mostly remodel jobs. I do alot of bathroom remodels for them. Yes it does sound more like a General contractor or carpenter as such. The fact though is that they do remodels and small jobs and literally has the word handyman in their company name.

Oh and they normally do a pretty good job from what I have seen.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Nazareth said:


> Where was the plastic valve cover specifically made for* stupid tile guys*?


I've never seen covers on on the finish, for some reason someone loves to take them off and throw them with the screws out then the hole is too small and the carriage is globed with mud and or grout. I've never truly seen a tile guy in my life or drywall guy that was smart. Maybe 1 or 2 came close otherwise if they were smart enough they would chose a trade that requires more intelligence.

Many plumbers and apprentice also chuck them out because they can't or won't read the instructions.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

The first is a shut off for a toilet.
The second is a plug that got fused in by the dope they used.
The tree is leaning toward a road but they can't cut it down because it's on wetlands.


----------



## skoronesa

Unfortunately this was a great plumber who was with us for almost two decades. He left and started his own company. This was a bathroom remodel. It leaked, he came back and tried to fix it from the hole, still leaked, never came back. The customer called us to fix. I had them get a carpenter to remove the kitchen cabinet so I could come back and replace it.

The bathroom was originally torn to the studs only on the inside, the kitchen cabinets were on the backside of this stud bay. For some reason he left a piece of plywood in the bay that was covering the copper right up to the fitting. This stopped him from being able to solder it correctly. Everyone can make bad choices. Some times one bad choice leads to several more compounding the issue.


----------



## skoronesa

A whole box of ridex because the terlet was clogged lolz


----------



## skoronesa

When heat line antifreeze goes SOUR!


----------



## skoronesa

Might need a new sloan valve...lolz Maintenance kept putting new guts in.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 126406
> View attachment 126407
> View attachment 126408
> 
> View attachment 126409
> View attachment 126410
> View attachment 126411
> View attachment 126412
> View attachment 126413
> View attachment 126414
> View attachment 126416


A great mix of ABS & PVC a real handymans delight !


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> A great mix of ABS & PVC a real handymans delight !



We call those "hardware store specials" because the hardware store never had everything you needed in one material. Most of those specials around here are from the same era when we only had one hardware store within 45mins and there wasn't a supply house for an hour or so.


----------



## OpenSights

Busy week Skoro? Those are some good ones!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Busy week Skoro? Those are some good ones!


Yes and no.

Funny enough in that yes, what I've been posting is a pretty good example of the mix of things I deal with in a week. Throw in a bunch of fixture and faucet replacements, and a hand or two of main line snaking jobs and this is a normal week for me.

No in that what I've been posting is actually old pics from the past month or so. Most of what I deal with isn't as spectacularly bad as what tango finds, and I often don't take pictures because I am so busy or just leave the phone in the van. And most of the time when I do take pictures I don't get around to posting them for a while. When I get a couple hundred pics on the phone I copy everything to my pc. After that I am likely to post them, usually two weeks after I have taken the pics.

This morning at 1:30AM I did have a call for a clogged sewer pump though. One of our new plumbers took the call as it was for a "sump pump", he arrived to find a sewage pump in a leaking liberty pump chamber. When I got there I asked him what his plan was if it was actually a sump pump since he doesn't carry a spare pump or float switches.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> *Most of what I deal with isn't as spectacularly bad as what tango finds*




Hahahah! 🤣 🤣 For a time I thought everyone had winner stuff and soap stories like I get...Nope I'm in the twilight zone all by myself.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Another youtuber.....


----------



## Tango

Gargalaxy said:


> Another youtuber.....


A compression valve on CPVC?????


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> A compression valve on CPVC?????


I’ve seen a boiler drain down glued onto cpvc before....


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> A compression valve on CPVC?????


They work just fine on cpvc,come across them alot,I will put one on in a pinch if I don't have a glue on one


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I don't often hear anyone say that _anything_ works fine when talking about cpvc.


----------



## sparky

goeswiththeflow said:


> I don't often hear anyone say that _anything_ works fine when talking about cpvc.


I like cpvc pipe,before pex became popular in my area thats about all we installed for water distribution systems,just have to know how to PROPERLY install cpvc to be a hero


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I like cpvc pipe,before pex became popular in my area thats about all we installed for water distribution systems,just have to know how to PROPERLY install cpvc to be a hero



The only way to properly install pvc pipe is when you hook it up as a drain or pump discharge.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> The only way to properly install pvc pipe is when you hook it up as a drain or pump discharge.


Lololololo


----------



## Tango

Full story in the soaps with extra pics... Double horn with sticky doughnut and wax mix.


----------



## The cable guy

Got a call from a plumbing company 6 hours away who did a remodel in our area. Lavatory leaking in a Waffle House. I was thinking ok maybe a grid drain just needs snugged up or something. No. Turns out the plumber had some construction guys do the trim out unsupervised... gotta hand it to them, they didn’t skimp out on any silicone😂. They caulked the f*** out of that toilet to try to stop the leak... which happened to be coming from the o ring on the Sloan valve. 
And well the bathroom sink. At least they tried🤣🤣


----------



## Tango

Speaking of silicone... This morning, the plumber didn't have bolts long enough so he removed the plastic washers to have threads and put a tower of silicone in the caps...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Speaking of silicone... This morning, the plumber didn't have bolts long enough so he removed the plastic washers to have threads and put a tower of silicone in the caps...
> 
> 
> View attachment 126511
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126512



seen that before, but putty’s more common here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Speaking of silicone... This morning, the plumber didn't have bolts long enough so he removed the plastic washers to have threads and put a tower of silicone in the caps...
> 
> 
> View attachment 126511
> 
> 
> View attachment 126512


A guy after my own heart..silicone matters....


----------



## Tango

Today...How about some energizing water? Invigorating!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Today...How about some energizing water? Invigorating!



I was PISSED last friday. I was in this rich house that I've been to a lot, they have an alarm system that's a little different in what you have to do, mostly just a lot of walking. Like two years ago I accidentally set off the alarm system on this one AND the one a couple doors down right after. Well these neighbors have the same caretaker who is first on the list for the alarm companies. The caretaker was on vacation in las vegas!! Needless to say they were not happy but we're pretty friendly so it turned out alright.

Last friday I am changing the water filter and the phone rings upstairs. Then it immediately gets called again. My first thought is I've been here over an hour, can't be the alarm system going off now??? Well it was! I looked down and there was a water sensor!!!! I was pissed. Aside from the fact that the filter housing is over the pressure switch and between the softener and well tank, some jackwad put that dang water sensor where you're guaranteed to get water on it!


----------



## Tango

One man show GC special. Only 6 months old reno. He tiled the floor and installed the toilet, the flange is 1/2"- 3/4" below tile and now the aspenite floor is full of urine and black mold. The floor has to be redone. The home owner had to destroy the ceiling and wall below. Obviously the dumbass is vanishing into thin air. The home owner didn't want to stir trouble because his friend referred the contractor. I said don't blame your friend the bozo is the culprit, he damn well knew he should of hired a plumber. Now you are paying me to patch this up temporarily and you are going to pay me again when you rip out the floor next summer so I can re-pipe to proper height... I can feel a 21K fine in the bozo's near future.


----------



## Debo22

Accordion tailpieces


----------



## Debo22

I wonder if this guy ever got this saddle valve to pierce the galvanized nipple


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I wonder if this guy ever got this saddle valve to pierce the galvanized nipple
> View attachment 126563


I’ve seen needle valves on galvanized before. The only way I can think how to do it is drill a hole first.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I wonder if this guy ever got this saddle valve to pierce the galvanized nipple





OpenSights said:


> I’ve seen needle valves on galvanized before. The only way I can think how to do it is drill a hole first.



Actually all you need to do is swap the needle for a Thoriated-Tungsten tig electrode, they'll pierce anything.


----------



## Tango

Sure we can run pex pipe in a sharp duct with a little tape...


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Sure we can run pex pipe in a sharp duct with a little tape...
> 
> 
> View attachment 126559


😂


----------



## Debo22

I think a handyhack refinished the kitchen sink with the epoxy kit from Home Depot. I can see brush marks. I’d hate to be the poor guy who has to change the basket strainer or disposal he painted over.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I think a handyhack refinished the kitchen sink with the epoxy kit from Home Depot. I can see brush marks. I’d hate to be the poor guy who has to change the basket strainer or disposal he painted over.


You'd need a dremel with a tiny cut off disk to cut the gap. Even better would be a pointed carbide burr if you can get one.


----------



## The cable guy

Wasn’t doing work here just a public bathroom I used over the weekend


----------



## OpenSights

The cable guy said:


> Wasn’t doing work here just a public bathroom I used over the weekend


From a drain cleaning aspect, I like the setup! Biggest issue is that when one goes down, so does the other.


----------



## Tango

A new spin to the term "twirly whirly"! Anyway This was done by a GC without hiring a plumber. He didn't even screw the flange, the toilet rocking and floor all wet! I suggested he file a complaint. The guy said what you need a plumbing license to plumb? That's what you get, a wet floor and another bill, but anyway I'll see him again some day, his tub faucet is loose and gotta remove the free standing tub to get to it and cut the water lines from the main floor. I wonder how long before this thing clogs up for good.


----------



## Tango

One out of ten DIY recommend putting a second trap for extra insurance.


----------



## Tango

New construction built 1.5 years ago and they are my back yard neighbor. The doofus plumbing co. abandoned the project of tying the sump pump to the city drain but installed the ABS pipe all the way to the pit. So instead he ran a polyethylene pipe underground (illegal) and up maybe 2 feet below the grass. Then some mason guy or drywaller extended the pipe in the front yard to make a nice banana curl to the soccer field. Guess what it froze, the check valve popped off and the pump ran over 30 hours. A waste of time to try and thaw it because it'll freeze again....

Mam that's not surprising, it was an apprentice without a clue, plus a drywaller installing pipe!! and a plumbing company that doesn't care either. She told me it was a kid who wasn't sure what he was doing. Nice, another apprentice focking new houses up without being supervised by a journeyman. So it's a hidden vice, improper drain without a vent. I asked to let me know how it goes.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> A new spin to the term "twirly whirly"! Anyway This was done by a GC without hiring a plumber. He didn't even screw the flange, the toilet rocking and floor all wet! I suggested he file a complaint. The guy said what you need a plumbing license to plumb? That's what you get, a wet floor and another bill, but anyway I'll see him again some day, his tub faucet is loose and gotta remove the free standing tub to get to it and cut the water lines from the main floor. I wonder how long before this thing clogs up for good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126660


The customer texted me back a few days later and typed you were right he doesn't have a plumbing license ... I wonder if he'll follow through with the complaint.


----------



## Tango

*Another Tango** Original, This one is called : Washing Machine Water Slide!*


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> *Another Tango** Original, This one is called : Washing Machine Water Slide!.....*



In their defense, code does state that any angle above 45 is considered vertical! LOLZ


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> In their defense, code does state that any angle above 45 is considered vertical! LOLZ


In our code you can't discharge waste water in a sink, laundry tub etc.... But anyway it's just another day in diy land.


----------



## Marlin

Found this one today. I’ve seen some hack jobs under sinks before but this one right here wins







I’


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Marlin said:


> Found this one today. I’ve seen some hack jobs under sinks before but this one right here wins
> View attachment 126744
> I’


----------



## chonkie

Marlin said:


> Found this one today. I’ve seen some hack jobs under sinks before but this one right here wins
> View attachment 126744
> I’


Is that s-trap going into a tub shoe? Sure looks like it.


----------



## skoronesa

chonkie said:


> Is that s-trap going into a tub shoe? Sure looks like it.



Holy carp I think you're right!


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> In our code you can't discharge waste water in a sink, laundry tub etc.... But anyway it's just another day in diy land.


Wastewater as in washing machine discharge? We can, and in fact I/we, recommend it if the situation is right to dump a washer into a laundry tub. Reasons being that you can catch the lint and we can run 1 1/2 and not 2”.
One common setup I see from the mid 60s to the mid 70s is the washer stack next to the main stack, but with the trap under the concrete. They always plug. We tee into the stack and install a laundry tub, if we have room. If we have no room for a tub, than check, AAV and trap, but still tee into the stack.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Holy carp I think you're right!


My wife says that to me all the time! Honestly!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> My wife says that to me all the time! Honestly!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Wastewater as in washing machine discharge? *We can, and in fact I/we, recommend it if the situation is right to dump a washer into a laundry tub.* Reasons being that you can catch the lint and we can run 1 1/2 and not 2”.
> One common setup I see from the mid 60s to the mid 70s is the washer stack next to the main stack, but with the trap under the concrete. They always plug. We tee into the stack and install a laundry tub, if we have room. If we have no room for a tub, than check, AAV and trap, but still tee into the stack.


It was like that before, not anymore. Now if I play by the book I have to break concrete, repipe 2" from under from a good distance away because of the sud zone and destroy their kitchen to put a vent into the attic and roof. 
Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Tango

*Another Tango original, day 360, this one is my crown jewel. I think starting 2021 it'll be 5$ for the peep show. Tickets on sale now! 
If you are wondering it's a live wire in a shower hose. Even the wall loves it!





























*


----------



## Tango

*Another Tango original....


Not sure if I posted this one before but, the previous home owner's water heater wasn't giving out enough hot water so he cranked the thermostat to the max and when it didn't work as planned he thought he was smarter than a plumber and thought to himself I'll just insulate it a little more You know cold water and all. Had to take a new home owner to ask me why the fock is my water all fubar?

Bonus teflon repairs in the same house. And a kitchen vent pipe sticking out under the gutter! WTF??








































*


----------



## Tango

Easiest job this year....I'll give you a hint. 

On these last days of 2020 I would like to sincerely thank all the Hackers and DIY to provide me a continuous stream of lunacy work in the mental asylum that I live in and to help me achieve another milestone towards changing my company name to "Lambo Lamb Contractor Inc".


*Thank you, and I'll see you in 2 days! *


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Easiest job this year....I'll give you a hint.........


Was it the breaker? Not sure what you're trying to show us. Is that 3 wire going into the disposal? is it a 120v disposal wired with 220v?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Was it the breaker? Not sure what you're trying to show us. Is that 3 wire going into the disposal? is it a 120v disposal wired with 220v?


They bought a new disposal for me to replace the one that wasn't working. Since these things are so freaking rare I decided to read the trouble shooting guide first. Told them I just saved you guys 500$ but you still owe me my 1hr minimum.
The red reset button!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> They bought a new disposal for me to replace the one that wasn't working. Since these things are so freaking rare I decided to read the trouble shooting guide first. Told them I just saved you guys 500$ but you still owe me my 1hr minimum.
> The red reset button!


*
I got an extremely long pair of needle nose pliers I keep in the toolbag but you'll really wanted a double jointed pair of needle nose as most single joint models are too short to get some items from a disposal. The long thin jaws are weaker too.*

I pulled small chain out of one two weeks ago. I went back to that same house friday and removed broken glass from the pump on the dishwasher.🤣

I went to a commercial kitchen and removed a spoon from a three phase disposal. The head of the spoon had been sheared off! 

From disposals in the past year I've pulled out several broken glass cups, a bracelet, A whole orange that they had to squeeze through the drain opening, clay plant pot pieces, the rubber bit from a sink stopper, and several other items. And of course I've had a couple where it was just the thermal reset breaker on bottom or the GFCI outlet it was tapped off, or occasionally the panel breaker.

I actually had a 50+yr old disposal from sears a week ago where the stainless riveted pin in the center finally wore out and the platter disconnected from the motor shaft, now that is a well built disposal!!

If I had a 220v or 208v disposal, I'd run a separate 2" line direct to my septic tank and get rid of the garbage bucket under the counter


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 126750


Carp is the best eating fish there is,I have a special recipe for fresh succulent fillet of carp (1)get you about a 10lb carp from a muddy pond,(2)fillet both sides of the carp and leave mud vein in,(3)roll fillets in a fresh pile of cow manure,(4)fry it up in 1/2" grease or in deep fryer,(5)when golden brown take out and throw the carp away and eat the cow manure!!!this is the best way to prepare and eat succulent carp fillets lololololololololololololo


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> *I got an extremely long pair of needle nose pliers I keep in the toolbag but you'll really wanted a double jointed pair of needle nose as most single joint models are too short to get some items from a disposal. The long thin jaws are weaker too.*
> 
> I pulled small chain out of one two weeks ago. I went back to that same house friday and removed broken glass from the pump on the dishwasher.🤣
> 
> I went to a commercial kitchen and removed a spoon from a three phase disposal. The head of the spoon had been sheared off!
> 
> From disposals in the past year I've pulled out several broken glass cups, a bracelet, A whole orange that they had to squeeze through the drain opening, clay plant pot pieces, the rubber bit from a sink stopper, and several other items. And of course I've had a couple where it was just the thermal reset breaker on bottom or the GFCI outlet it was tapped off, or occasionally the panel breaker.
> 
> I actually had a 50+yr old disposal from sears a week ago where the stainless riveted pin in the center finally wore out and the platter disconnected from the motor shaft, now that is a well built disposal!!
> 
> If I had a 220v or 208v disposal, I'd run a separate 2" line direct to my septic tank and get rid of the garbage bucket under the counter


I carry these Harbor Freight long hemo’s for disposals and pulling hair out of a pop-ups.









10-1/2 in. Jumbo Curved Clamp Pliers


Amazing deals on this 10-1/2In Jumbo Curved Clamp Pliers at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I carry these Harbor Freight long* hemo’s* for disposals and pulling hair out of a pop-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-1/2 in. Jumbo Curved Clamp Pliers
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 10-1/2In Jumbo Curved Clamp Pliers at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harborfreight.com



Donate blood? I ain't falling for that trick! Have my blood swimming around in some other guy's boner? No way!

No Hemo.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Another Tango original, day 360, this one is my crown jewel. I think starting 2021 it'll be 5$ for the peep show. Tickets on sale now!
> If you are wondering it's a live wire in a shower hose. Even the wall loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126755
> 
> 
> View attachment 126756
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126757
> *


That's pretty clever actually made it water tite lololoolol


----------



## VictorPlumber

Still working water heater


----------



## OpenSights

VictorPlumber said:


> Still working water heater


WTF! And it’s not leaking??!!


----------



## chonkie

VictorPlumber said:


> Still working water heater


Those pics belong in the winners thread, because it sure does win since it's working. This thread is about nasty surrounding working conditions.


----------



## Tango

I'm still waiting for the 5$ membership for more epic winners from my own adventures...

Tango Original, Version 2021

24th floor, that'll be nice when the china no name/unapproved sprayer busts. Otherwise check out the cool bracket to close the valve with a cabinet door knob.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Jan. 4

This is how to straight pipe into CI with ABS using a little silicone...


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Jan. 5 


How to cap dead lines from from a diy perspective...




































Same house, the spaghetti factory :"How it's Made", 72" flex dishwasher lines for the faucet, check!



















And last how to notch a cabinet using drill bits... Haven't seen a long sweep elbow, ever!


----------



## MACPLUMB777

VictorPlumber said:


> Still working water heater


THAT IS WHAT A PRESSURE BULGED TANK LOOKS LIKE ! A CLOSED SYSTEM WITH NO EXPANSION TANK


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> I'm still waiting for the 5$ membership for more epic winners from my own adventures...
> 
> Tango Original, Version 2021
> 
> 24th floor, that'll be nice when the china no name/unapproved sprayer busts. Otherwise check out the cool bracket to close the valve with a cabinet door knob.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126842
> 
> 
> View attachment 126843





Tango said:


> I'm still waiting for the 5$ membership for more epic winners from my own adventures...
> 
> Tango Original, Version 2021
> 
> 24th floor, that'll be nice when the china no name/unapproved sprayer busts. Otherwise check out the cool bracket to close the valve with a cabinet door knob.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126842
> 
> 
> View attachment 126843


That sprayer is a poor mans bidet lololololo


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> THAT IS WHAT A *PRESSURE BULGED TANK* LOOKS LIKE ! A CLOSED SYSTEM WITH NO EXPANSION TANK



Holy schit you're right! You just don't see the sides bowing out because the fiberglass compressed.


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> That sprayer is a poor mans bidet lololololo


Even poorer which I've seen a lot was a milk jug beside the toilet. I wonder how it works!


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> THAT IS WHAT A PRESSURE BULGED TANK LOOKS LIKE ! A CLOSED SYSTEM WITH NO EXPANSION TANK


So the T/P on the heater never opened up to relieve the pressure?


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> THAT IS WHAT A PRESSURE BULGED TANK LOOKS LIKE ! A CLOSED SYSTEM WITH NO EXPANSION TANK


Why didn't the popoff valve go off before it got to the bomb stage???


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Why didn't the popoff valve go off before it got to the bomb stage???


Probably faulty or if it opened then water went on the floor and I've seen a few suicidal bozo's put a plug when it started to leak.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> So the T/P on the heater never opened up to relieve the pressure?





sparky said:


> Why didn't the popoff valve go off before it got to the bomb stage???


If the t&p leaks for a while it can get a buildup of rust that stops it from opening.

We had a 3yr old residential boiler we installed blow a chunk of cast iron off the back a couple years ago. The t&p had corroded shut. I don't remember which control item failed, I would guess the thermostat.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> If the t&p leaks for a while it can get a buildup of rust that stops it from opening.
> 
> We had a 3yr old residential boiler we installed blow a chunk of cast iron off the back a couple years ago. The t&p had corroded shut. I don't remember which control item failed, I would guess the thermostat.
> 🙀🙀🙀😱😱😱😱😱😱😳😳
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126864
> View attachment 126865


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Jan. 5 Today was one of those holy hell days. Going to post a soap another day. Anyway this one they told me it was a retired hack, He didn't glue 2 joints and it's been like this for 6-7 years! Obviously the floor is a little rotted.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Jan. 5 Luxury house and luxury shower. Looks like a plumber's work, probably another GC con artist? But the pipes are in the exterior walls and another for the shower head near ceiling's attic(Freeze prone), and the new owner says the water starts real hot and becomes warm after a minute but the rest of the house is fine. Same thing for the free standing tub. There's this steamer in the shower wall. The idiotic thing is the safety valve discharging in the shower ready to steam/scald anyone who's in there. I have no idea where to start and he only wanted to fix something else for the moment.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Jan. 7 When will the hacking will ever stop!!!???

I charged my minimum and they are going to discuss the job as they thought it would be very easy and cheap. The discharge from the water softener without a check valve... yep $hit water straight back into potable water. hmmm good. The previous owner used pex fittings for polyethylene pipe which leaked at every joint and had drilled the WYE going to the toilet! The new home owners when they saw several leaks had tried to fix it themselves had unplugged the water softener and were lured into this fuggazi contraption. They also had planned for me to replace their kitchen faucet with a straight from china faucet named wowow! (I'm not kidding!!) I refused the faucet install. And here's a bonus pic to show how a lot of thrifty people, I'm wearing out the paint on my lucky charm in the van.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


----------



## chonkie

I don't want to know why I was sent to hook up a sink and this was waiting for me along with all the other materials. Never seen this before either. Feel bad for throwing it away, the landfill doesn't need this kind of crap in it. I did take the rubber washers though.








View attachment 126929


----------



## skoronesa

chonkie said:


> I don't want to know why I was sent to hook up a sink and this was waiting for me along with all the other materials. Never seen this before either. Feel bad for throwing it away, the landfill doesn't need this kind of crap in it. I did take the rubber washers though.



Next time don't throw it out, mail it to someone in charge of the codes and regulations.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> I don't want to know why I was sent to hook up a sink and this was waiting for me along with all the other materials. Never seen this before either. Feel bad for throwing it away, the landfill doesn't need this kind of crap in it. I did take the rubber washers though.


I throw away the water hoses to the dryer/washer, they aren't approved. We now have a webpage to denounce illegal fittings and such. I don't have time to waste on that though.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 
How to connect an i-k-e-a lav sink to the stub out....


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> How to connect an i-k-e-a lav sink to the stub out....
> 
> 
> View attachment 127030


Does it leak? No? So STFU and leave me alone!


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Does it leak? No? So STFU and leave me alone!


That was the algerian the other day... He ordered me to only put a new handle on the shut off valve at the toilet. I suggested to replace the entire valve because the gaskets inside break off and you can't shut off the water and clogs a bunch of stuff. He said no way unless you do it for free. Ok no problem just a handle, still a minimum 1 hr plus full price for a valve. As for this drain not my problem and he'll call someone else when it damages the walls. Name is on my dna list and eventually blocked.


----------



## OpenSights

The moment during a bust up and you say “WTF is this?!!”









Then you figure out the house was on fuel oil at one time....

I’ve seen 3/8 copper gas before.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original house #1


----------



## Tango

Tango Original house #2 More funny pipes, no vent, and the woman is wondering why her dishwasher smells bad occasionally.


----------



## Debo22

Remodel plumbers moving the sink. Homeowner hired me for heating and air. GC has his own plumber


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> If the t&p leaks for a while it can get a buildup of rust that stops it from opening.
> 
> We had a 3yr old residential boiler we installed blow a chunk of cast iron off the back a couple years ago. The t&p had corroded shut. I don't remember which control item failed, I would guess the thermostat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126864
> View attachment 126865


You are correct grasshopper,this is why in commercial industrial buildings with boilers maintence will trip the relief valves once a month and have to note that it was done on record,this is to keep the relief valves from corroding up and becoming a ba,no not a ba but a bomb lololololo


----------



## Debo22

sparky said:


> ,this is to keep the relief valves from corroding up and becoming a ba,no not a ba but a bomb lololololo


nice Airplane 2 reference


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> .......trip the relief valves once a month .....


A number of years ago I decided to test the crusty looking relief valves in some houses where if they dripped after it would be fine. I did this a month or two before heating service season. Kept the heat guys on their toes and probably stopped some bad things from happening lolz


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> nice Airplane 2 reference


Lololololo thanks


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 

Remember this episode where a severe sewer smell resided and the AAV was glued in? I gave them the opportunity to replace it twice and they declined. So today they paid a full service call to put another one in because it was moldy again, even the lysol jar was getting furry! It would be impossible for me to vent it to the roof unless they enlarge the access to the attic. Looks like they'll be hiring a company with a tiny guy to go up there.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 

This hack job is very profitable, I need to go there a 3rd time. Had to go sunday for a leak (tank leak), new home owner just moved a couple days prior into this old house. We set an appointment for a toilet replacement today but when I pulled it off I saw another happy hack job. The bozo cut the lead below the floor and put a horned wax thinking it was all good! I'll have to cut the 1955 cast iron downstairs to put a new piece in. Guy called his insurance and the floor will probably be fixed.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original This one they hired a guy(Hacker) who said he could do everything! Some time later it started to leak in 2 places one of which had no gasket so they called a company who have their ads on TV, the company stalled him 3-4 times today so he called me, I was there within 15-20 minutes. As I lay my tools by the cabinet the bad company called he was on his way, the customer told him to stay home. The wife was all happy the drain looked way better. She wanted to clean up herself but I said I got it, she was impressed I had a mini broom to clean the cabinet (she wanted one after that)!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ........... The wife was all happy the drain looked way better...........


Where's the after picture?


----------



## Tango

Tango Original Thanks Skoro for telling me what the pipe was.(other thread) 5/8" compression on a 3/8" brass/chrome nipple


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Where's the after picture?


I usually never show final results. Basic P-trap with a dishwasher wye.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I usually never show final results. .........


Well that better change once you get the operation  Kinky frenchmen.....


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Well that better change once you get the operation  Kinky frenchmen.....


You and SRDH are the kinky ones in the group...I'll abstain from commenting.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> You and SRDH are the kinky ones in the group...I'll abstain from commenting.


Abstinence is even worse than having promiscuous sex. That's why all those priests go nuts from being blue-balled and do all those kinky things.


----------



## OpenSights

My master just sent me this who got it from one of our property managers.... I’m guessing it’s a tub drain/lav combo?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> My master just sent me this who got it from one of our property managers.... I’m guessing it’s a tub drain/lav combo?


Looks like a phuckit combo to me. Phuck this, phuck that, no time, no care.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> My master just sent me this who got it from one of our property managers.... I’m guessing it’s a tub drain/lav combo?


I think my favorite part is the dielectric unions.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I think my favorite part is the dielectric unions.


Going from galvanized to copper they‘re required here.... at least by inspectors.


----------



## OpenSights

I think I’ve mentioned this before, but I’m helping my master build an apartment in his poll barn so he doesn’t have to deal with stairs. It’s about 1600sqft now. He had a kitchen, dining room and living room. We’re remodeling the kitchen, added a mechanical room, laundry room/full bath, bedroom, walk in closet and office. We wrapped up everything we needed to today for drywall next week.
LOL! He was nailing in a backer for a cabinet over the washer and the stupid decker moved when he pulled the trigger, right into the gas line for the dryer! Luckily we had the fittings to repair it. I didn’t drive my cube, and he just got the rest of the material removed from his barn. Only way we could use tubing cutters was to cut it with the sawzall. Forgot to take a picture before the backer was installed.


----------



## Debo22

Same GC as post #2661. I bet this kitchen sink will drain very nicely with the AAV sealed behind the wall.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Same GC as post #2661. I bet this kitchen sink will drain very nicely with the AAV sealed behind the wall.


Some day a service plumber is going to have a sewer smell call. He's going to look forever and if he's lucky then tell the home owner the kitchen has to be completely taken out. sink, cabinet al all! WOW! I used to try my luck but sewer smell calls but since the past year I refuse them.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Found this little gem at a customer's house. They wanted a new toilet, but didn't want to move the stubout.


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Found this little gem at a customer's house. They wanted a new toilet, but didn't want to move the stubout.


Y'all need to solder and just put a 90 on there pointing down to a drop-eared elbow.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

skoronesa said:


> Y'all need to solder and just put a 90 on there pointing down to a drop-eared elbow.


They didn't want to do that either. I think the wife liked not being able to see the shut off.


----------



## Debo22




----------



## Nazareth




----------



## hewhodigsholes

This week in Fine Southern Engineering...


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> This week in Fine Southern Engineering........


*
WOW.*

Floriduh?


----------



## hewhodigsholes

skoronesa said:


> *WOW.*
> 
> Floriduh?


Rural East Texas. Like no Dollar General for miles rural. 

They might be onto something though. No need for Ferncos, telescoping fittings, offsets, or swing joints anymore. Just slap in a dryer vent and flexseal that schit. It'll put us pros out of business. 🤣


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Scratch the flexseal, Liquid Nails is clearly were it's at as this clever HO proved. Maybe we should start recommending it to the DIYers?


----------



## RichardBull

Just incase you get the call to secure this floating tub/shower valve










Jacob on TikTok


Part 2 coming soon￼￼#drywall #stubby1135 #fyp #satisfying




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

I was worried this week, only one job until today, it felt good to have a little money coming in. The guy asked me if he could cover up the floor drain with a new floor without any access, it was also completely dried out.


Future toilet : Squish it, no problem
Legendary washing machine pipe
Shower drains loves silicone!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ............Future toilet : Squish it, no problem.........



You should caulk a cleanout into that old lead bend.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You should caulk a cleanout into that old lead bend.


Caulk?? The guy didn't even want a P-trap for the laundry, no way he's going to pay me to break concrete and remove the lead.

Anyways, most of winner's stuff I never get to make them right. I only take pics and leave.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Caulk?? The guy didn't even want a P-trap for the laundry, no way he's going to pay me to break concrete and remove the lead.
> 
> Anyways, most of winner's stuff I never get to make them right. I only take pics and leave.


I was half joking. 

I meant cut the lead off flush with the floor and caulk it into that. I've done it before.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> I was half joking.
> 
> I meant cut the lead off flush with the floor and caulk it into that. I've done it before.



Never seen that before and I never will see it in real life.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Never seen that before and I never will see it in real life.


That drain was over 100 years old in a 200 year old building. The lead bend was just cut off and had been used as a floor drain for 50 years or so. They wanted me to plug it because it would overflow when the main clogged. I did that so I could still use it as a snaking point when the main clogged. I couldn't use a regular plug because the inside of the lead bend had a bit of a fold in it.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> That drain was over 100 years old in a 200 year old building. The lead bend was just cut off and had been used as a floor drain for 50 years or so. They wanted me to plug it because it would overflow when the main clogged. I did that so I could still use it as a snaking point when the main clogged. I couldn't use a regular plug because the inside of the lead bend had a bit of a fold in it.


200 years is like back in the Viking's era!


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

Custom handle markings.


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## RichardBull

This job is worse than I thoughts. They said they had two 1/2” sharkbites under the slab and one was leaking.

I poked around and exposed the entire header.

I didn’t do most of the excavation or any of the concrete demo.

I put the job off until tomorrow so I could regroup and get my 7/8 od copper tube benders and a nitrogen bottle.

I’m going to flow nitrogen and braze extensions on each copper line and make a new header under the bottom of the kitchen sink cabinet.

This will leave me with the minimum number of joints below the slab, all brazed.









There are four copper lines. Three are 3/4” and one is 1/2”.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

RichardBull said:


> This job is worse than I thoughts. They said they had two 1/2” sharkbites under the slab and one was leaking.
> 
> I poked around and exposed the entire header.
> 
> I didn’t do most of the excavation or any of the concrete demo.
> 
> I put the job off until tomorrow so I could regroup and get my 7/8 od copper tube benders and a nitrogen bottle.
> 
> I’m going to flow nitrogen and braze extensions on each copper line and make a new header under the bottom of the kitchen sink cabinet.
> 
> This will leave me with the minimum number of joints below the slab, all brazed.
> View attachment 127496
> 
> 
> There are four copper lines. Three are 3/4” and one is 1/2”.


We see the "Before", make sure to post some "After" pics.
Lucky You....


----------



## RichardBull

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> We see the "Before", make sure to post some "After" pics.
> Lucky You....


If it looks really good then I’ll post pics. If not then I won’t. Deal ? Haha !

This contractor went through 3 plumbers, no one wanted the smoke. I told the contractor that I’d do it for $750

I’ll have $60 in material and 3-4 hrs.labor. I’ve heard of this contractor and that he’s good to work for. Glad to get his business. Does a lot of open ticket jobs for the wealthy.


----------



## RichardBull

I hope I don’t have defective brazing rods, as I’ve been told “ it can happen “. Lol !!🤪


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127499


What a beaut! Is that an AAV in the middle?

Do y'all normally have hard 90s on tubular like that?


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127499


Is that in a mobile home? or an R/V?


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127499


No trap for the D/W, bet it smells good....


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127499


Wait,,, Is that an AAV or is it just a cap?


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Froufrou pipe paint? 

Toilet location, location, location! Worth every penny! I'd wonder what it feels like taking a bath in candle light with no ceiling, a toilet shoved in your face while the laundry machines are acting as bouncers at the doorway and a colorful pipe tree? Oh boy I need another acid, the trip is wearing off!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

SC Plumbing Repair said:


> Is that in a mobile home? or an R/V?


Probably in a house. Our far northern brethren have a strong taste for ABS. Hosers...


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Froufrou pipe paint?
> 
> Toilet location, location, location! Worth every penny! I'd wonder what it feels like taking a bath in candle light with no ceiling, a toilet shoved in your face while the laundry machines are acting as bouncers at the doorway and a colorful pipe tree? Oh boy I need another acid, the trip is wearing off!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127502
> 
> 
> View attachment 127503


That is not a winner, that is THE winner!


----------



## Tango

hewhodigsholes said:


> What a beaut! Is that an AAV in the middle?
> 
> Do y'all normally have hard 90s on tubular like that?





SC Plumbing Repair said:


> Is that in a mobile home? or an R/V?





SC Plumbing Repair said:


> No trap for the D/W, bet it smells good....


It's a house, It's vented, the guy didn't want to have the drain redone. I see this kind of D/W install on a weekly basis. 

the 90?? It's a thin abs tube drain kit.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair

hewhodigsholes said:


> Probably in a house. Our far northern brethren have a strong taste for ABS. Hosers...


I only see that kind of "stuff" in a mobile home; which I don't work on those either.


----------



## RichardBull

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127499


Why did they call you ? Leaking cold side of the K-sink ?


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


I propose this setup as the 2nd place winner of 2021, only 1 month in!! I think I'll close the thread now. This one was a flip, diy or GC I don't know. The guy gave me the go ahead to redo this kitchen monstrosity. Masking tape to mark all the fittings!


----------



## RichardBull

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 
> I propose this setup as the 2nd place winner of 2021, only 1 month in!! I think I'll close the thread now. This one was a flip, diy or GC I don't know. The guy gave me the go ahead to redo this kitchen monstrosity. Masking tape to mark all the fittings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127504


Looks like a bad crimp on the hot side tee, the horizontal branch.


----------



## Debo22

RichardBull said:


> Looks like a bad crimp on the hot side tee, the horizontal branch.


If it leaks it’s bad pex or a bad tee. It won’t be installation error.


----------



## RichardBull

Debo22 said:


> If it leaks it’s bad pex or a bad tee. It won’t be installation error.


A textbook example of “ pex creep “. The pipe is pulling out of the ring, took 6 years and temps to -120


----------



## RichardBull

Here ya go bro


----------



## RichardBull




----------



## RichardBull

His bill went up. Total was $925. We had to hunt the water meter for over an hour, that was billed as an add on.locate water meter.


----------



## RichardBull

I didn’t cover the brazed joints with insulation. The homeowner and the contractor want to leave the hole open for a couple weeks and they want to be able to put their hands and eyes on the joints under the slab.

Fine with me. I told them there’s always a possibility that I installed a defective fitting or had defective brazing rods. 🤣


----------



## hewhodigsholes

RichardBull said:


> Fine with me. I told them there’s always a possibility that I installed a defective fitting or had defective brazing rods. 🤣


Let it go man. It's over, and that kind of behavior is unwarranted.

Looks like a clean fix. I've been on a few slab leaks before and ours usually don't end up looking that good.


----------



## RichardBull

hewhodigsholes said:


> Let it go man. It's over, and that kind of behavior is unwarranted.


What are you talking about ? Are you saying products can’t be defective ?

Why is it a problem when I say it but not when you say it ? Hey man it’s all in good fun, let’s laugh at ourselves a little. 

I appreciate you adding the nice comment to your post about my work. It is what it is, the existing copper was fine, thick wall. I just bent some tube and brazed it, nothing too special.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

@RichardBull I sent you a pm. No need to discuss this further in public.


----------



## RichardBull

hewhodigsholes said:


> @RichardBull I sent you a pm. No need to discuss this further in public.


 No need to discuss it period. Please do not message me. Goodbye sir.


----------



## dhal22

RichardBull said:


> I didn’t cover the brazed joints with insulation. The homeowner and the contractor want to leave the hole open for a couple weeks and they want to be able to put their hands and eyes on the joints under the slab.
> 
> Fine with me. I told them there’s always a possibility that I installed a defective fitting or had defective brazing rods. 🤣



Good looking silver solder and repair work. Customer wants to leave the hole open for a few days? THANK YOU!! Nice to have that opportunity to make sure.......


----------



## sparky

RichardBull said:


> Looks like a bad crimp on the hot side tee, the horizontal branch.


Come on tango,at least crimp the pex correctly lololololololol


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> Good looking silver solder and repair work. Customer wants to leave the hole open for a few days? THANK YOU!! Nice to have that opportunity to make sure.......


I would have just soldered it,by the time "copper creep" happened it would allow another service plumber to make money off that job


----------



## Nazareth

hewhodigsholes said:


> Let it go man. It's over, and that kind of behavior is unwarranted.
> 
> Looks like a clean fix. I've been on a few slab leaks before and ours usually don't end up looking that good.





RichardBull said:


> What are you talking about ? Are you saying products can’t be defective ?
> 
> Why is it a problem when I say it but not when you say it ? Hey man it’s all in good fun, let’s laugh at ourselves a little.
> 
> I appreciate you adding the nice comment to your post about my work. It is what it is, the existing copper was fine, thick wall. I just bent some tube and brazed it, nothing too special.





hewhodigsholes said:


> @RichardBull I sent you a pm. No need to discuss this further in public.





RichardBull said:


> No need to discuss it period. Please do not message me. Goodbye sir.


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 127535


*
He got banned.*


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> *He got banned.*


Thank goodness,but he was good for a few laughs but it got old real quick,could that have been redwood in disguise????


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Thank goodness,but he was good for a few laughs but it got old real quick,could that have been redwood in disguise????


Redwood was not that bad. Also, sadly I think Redwood is dead.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> Redwood was not that bad. Also, sadly I think Redwood is dead.


I sure hope not,he was a character


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I sure hope not,he was a character


He might still be alive, but if he is I think it's clear he is no longer functioning solely under his own power. He had several candles burning online, they all seem to have gone out on the same day.


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Come on tango,at least crimp the pex correctly lololololololol


That was the before pic, I wasn't comfortable with that so I pushed the customer to replace all the water supply underneath. All that pressure waiting to cause water damage and I would of been the last guy there...


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> That was the before pic, I wasn't comfortable with that so I pushed the customer to replace all the water supply underneath. All that pressure waiting to cause water damage and I would of been the last guy there...


I was just messin with ya


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## OpenSights

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 127539


Revent or lav drain? Working around here, it’s a legit question.


----------



## Nazareth

OpenSights said:


> Revent or lav drain? Working around here, it’s a legit question.


Its the vent


----------



## Debo22

Vent way too low, Home Depot csst stubbed out of stucco, draft diverter not lined up, and shark bites from attic pex


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Here's one where the handy hack obviously milked that T&M price he charged the homeowner.


----------



## OpenSights

hewhodigsholes said:


> Here's one where the handy hack obviously milked that T&M price he charged the homeowner.
> 
> View attachment 127785


PAY DAY!


----------



## Sstratton6175

The company I work for has these mobile boiler trailers for temp heat and DHW. I was assigned the task of hauling the 26’ box trailer to a 75 unit apartment building to set it up for a complete DHW system replacement. So I get to the property and open the doors to the trailer and this is what I find. 3” Vic coupling completely frozen and blown apart. Also a blown out 3/4” 45 on the line to the expansion tank. Come to find out the last time this particular unit was picked up from a job the service manager sent a first year apprentice to drain and winterize it. It was just assumed by the service manager that it was all set without any follow up. The trailer was parked at the shop until now. Needless to say I was pretty mad!!!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

hewhodigsholes said:


> Here's one where the handy hack obviously milked that T&M price he charged the homeowner.
> 
> View attachment 127785


You're seeing the glass as half empty. Give the guy credit for using the UV resistant zip ties!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Had a customer pay in cash yesterday. The bill came to 359.69. He gives me 360.00, and the cheap SOB makes me go out to the truck to scrounge around for his 31 cents in change.


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> Had a customer pay in cash yesterday. The bill came to 359.69. He gives me 360.00, and the cheap SOB makes me go out to the truck to scrounge around for his 31 cents in change.


That's nothing, I would be like yep give me a minute, I have change in the van.... 

What I get on a monthly basis : He could of argued it wasn't worth the bill because it was an easy job. Or they argue you didn't magically replace the rotted floor from the leaking toilet and you didn't reset the toilet with a warrantee (I get that a lot). He could of asked to see the prices of materials. He could of said he'd pay by e-transfer and the next day the money still not in and you call him up and they argue the service call fee was supposed to be included in the hourly rate, the rate isn't taxable. Last summer I had a new Canayen say he called another company and wasn't going to pay my bill because their rate was lower than mine and threatened to sue me! 2 Summers ago another set of new Canayens stole my work order. I had to threaten to call the police. 

And these are just a few of many... Asking for change...yes no problem sir....thanks for hiring me to get the job done.


----------



## OpenSights

I do my best to have a round number on my invoice. Worst case scenario is the customer only has $20s and their invoice comes to $X15. 90% of the time they don’t want change.


----------



## sparky

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 127819
> View attachment 127820
> The company I work for has these mobile boiler trailers for temp heat and DHW. I was assigned the task of hauling the 26’ box trailer to a 75 unit apartment building to set it up for a complete DHW system replacement. So I get to the property and open the doors to the trailer and this is what I find. 3” Vic coupling completely frozen and blown apart. Also a blown out 3/4” 45 on the line to the expansion tank. Come to find out the last time this particular unit was picked up from a job the service manager sent a first year apprentice to drain and winterize it. It was just assumed by the service manager that it was all set without any follow up. The trailer was parked at the shop until now. Needless to say I was pretty mad!!!


Hydraulic cement fix it right up lolololo


----------



## sparky

goeswiththeflow said:


> Had a customer pay in cash yesterday. The bill came to 359.69. He gives me 360.00, and the cheap SOB makes me go out to the truck to scrounge around for his 31 cents in change.


Obviously he was a republican,lolololololol


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> I do my best to have a round number on my invoice. Worst case scenario is the customer only has $20s and their invoice comes to $X15. 90% of the time they don’t want change.


I always have a rounded up whole number for the total amount,otherwise it's a hassle


----------



## Sstratton6175

sparky said:


> Hydraulic cement fix it right up lolololo


Nope we switched to flex seal months ago haha


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> I always have a rounded up whole number for the total amount,otherwise it's a hassle


I’ve never understood charging cents. Depending on the job and customer I’ll skip that extra $.50 for that one 3/4 pex ring. Round down, round up, no real difference in the long run. Customer referral is worth more than change. I guess I’m blessed to be where I am and the customers I have!

Today is the last day of my quarantine and booked a full day tomorrow. Right now it looks like a full day of driving for little shnit. All referral and repeat. Now that I think of it, might be able to add one more....


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never understood charging cents. Depending on the job and customer I’ll skip that extra $.50 for that one 3/4 pex ring. Round down, round up, no real difference in the long run. Customer referral is worth more than change. I guess I’m blessed to be where I am and the customers I have!
> 
> Today is the last day of my quarantine and booked a full day tomorrow. Right now it looks like a full day of driving for little shnit. All referral and repeat. Now that I think of it, might be able to add one more....


Where you exposed to COVID???


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

2 year old house, lots of silicone... That abs tail piece doesn't seem to belong with the drain P/O plug.


----------



## OldNelly

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never understood charging cents. Depending on the job and customer I’ll skip that extra $.50 for that one 3/4 pex ring. Round down, round up, no real difference in the long run. Customer referral is worth more than change. I guess I’m blessed to be where I am and the customers I have!
> 
> Today is the last day of my quarantine and booked a full day tomorrow. Right now it looks like a full day of driving for little shnit. All referral and repeat. Now that I think of it, might be able to add one more....


How many days do they make you quarantine down there? I did 14 days.


----------



## sparky

sparky said:


> Where you exposed to COVID???


Sorry were lololo spellcheck


----------



## OpenSights

Went and looked at a trailer today. I’m 99.9% sure the old gate valve is shot. Told them to put a safe space heater under to prove the plumbing isn’t frozen. Shut off is on the left, drain down on the left. 70’s built, obviously the original gate valve. Kinda hard to see....


----------



## OldNelly

So a customer called complaining that their kitchen sink was backing up through their central vac....


----------



## Tango

OldNelly said:


> So a customer called complaining that their kitchen sink was backing up through their central vac....


How the F did the vaccum work???? WHAT?

NO WHAT??


----------



## OldNelly

Tango said:


> How the F did the vaccum work???? WHAT?
> 
> NO WHAT??


LOL!

It's the exhaust of the vacuum tied into the sink drain. Whoever installed it was just too lazy to vent it outside.


----------



## OpenSights

OldNelly said:


> LOL!
> 
> It's the exhaust of the vacuum tied into the sink drain. Whoever installed it was just too lazy to vent it outside.


That’s awesomeness!


----------



## Tango

OldNelly said:


> LOL!
> 
> It's the exhaust of the vacuum tied into the sink drain. Whoever installed it was just too lazy to vent it outside.


So you are telling me these folk are washing dishes and once in a while bubbles start to rise from the water? It only happens when doing dishes and running the vac!


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> Went and looked at a trailer today. I’m 99.9% sure the old gate valve is shot. Told them to put a safe space heater under to prove the plumbing isn’t frozen. Shut off is on the left, drain down on the left. 70’s built, obviously the original gate valve. Kinda hard to see....
> View attachment 127862


Man,I was under an old mobile home almost identical to this,but we were working on a stopped up kitchen drain


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> 2 year old house, lots of silicone... That abs tail piece doesn't seem to belong with the drain P/O plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127846



Could it be a 1 1/2" kitchen tail piece just wedged in??


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

When you store 3 bottles of lys-ol toilet bowl cleaner under the sink and let it ooze out into the cabinet and you don't care...


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

This one, the guy wanted some valves... However the lines were 3/8", it's the first time I see that. No reducer couplings on hand.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Did you say *Where?
> 
> 
> View attachment 127842
> *


funny how the complainers are allowed to post political items in non political threads...but others are not?????


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> funny how the nice guys are allowed to post political items in non political threads...but others are not?????


He's correct, @Tango or @OpenSights , would you please move this post to the uncut jokes thread?


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> He's correct, @Tango or @OpenSights , would you please move this post to the uncut jokes thread?


Yes sir, right away sir! Let me check the roast first. Lol!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> *Tango Original*
> 
> This one, the guy wanted some valves... However the lines were 3/8", it's the first time I see that. No reducer couplings on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127879





OpenSights said:


> Yes sir, right away sir! Let me check the roast first. Lol!


what kind of roast? cat the new white meat...lmao..its cooked purrrfect...


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what kind of roast? cat the new white meat...lmao..its cooked purrrfect...


Lol! Round roast. Furnace went out again. Part should be here Sunday. Why not cook a roast when it’s 17°f out?! 65 inside right now. This morning it was 56. When I was a kid we kept the house warm enough to get a nice ice layer on your glass of water on your night stand. Wife and kid are wimps!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Lol! Round roast. Furnace went out again. Part should be here Sunday. Why not cook a roast when it’s 17°f out?! 65 inside right now. This morning it was 56. When I was a kid we kept the house warm enough to get a nice ice layer on your glass of water on your night stand. Wife and kid are wimps!


im roasting myself with my wood stove going, I just turned the fan off as the house is too hot..


----------



## OpenSights

I miss a good wood stove!


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> I miss a good wood stove!


So do I -34 c Windchill -48 c to day. No power for three hours the house cools of pretty quickly. But the heat is back on, it's cuddle time.


----------



## Wolynge

Customer said they just couldnt find any pipes that were leaking in their sink but it was always soaked in the cabinet.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ken53 said:


> So do I -34 c Windchill -48 c to day. No power for three hours the house cools of pretty quickly. But the heat is back on, it's cuddle time.


get a big dog to keep you warm.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Wolynge said:


> View attachment 127895
> 
> Customer said they just couldnt find any pipes that were leaking in their sink but it was always soaked in the cabinet.


I have found that many water leaks are not from plumbing, such as around the tub and shower, sinks, roof flanges..etc...


----------



## Wolynge

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have found that many water leaks are not from plumbing, such as around the tub and shower, sinks, roof flanges..etc...


Yup tennats are the worst with tubs lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Wolynge said:


> Yup tennats are the worst with tubs lol


and mothers....when I lived at home my room was downstars..I could tell when my mom ran a tub in and forgot to turn the water off, I got a shower from the lower bathroom's light...


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## Wolynge




----------



## sparky

Wolynge said:


> View attachment 127898


Something is wrote on the pvc pipe below the cast,do not something


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> Something is wrote on the pvc pipe below the cast,do not something


“Do not touch!!!”


----------



## Wolynge

why even bother with the AAV lol


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Wolynge said:


> View attachment 127898


Tim the Toolman Tyler at work !


----------



## OpenSights

ken53 said:


> So do I -34 c Windchill -48 c to day. No power for three hours the house cools of pretty quickly. But the heat is back on, it's cuddle time.


About 5 years ago we had a really bad ice storm. Lost power for over a week. On a Saturday an out of town company ran new wire from the pole to my mast. My local power company failed to tell me the wires in my mast were fried! So I spent all day trying to remember the name of the electrician that we got along with. Finally remembered around midnight. Called him at 8 on Sunday and he was here within a couple hours.

Thankfully I had a generator! I was going through 5 gallon of gas every two days running it every other hour. That is one week I’ll never forget.


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> About 5 years ago we had a really bad ice storm. Lost power for over a week. On a Saturday an out of town company ran new wire from the pole to my mast. My local power company failed to tell me the wires in my mast were fried! So I spent all day trying to remember the name of the electrician that we got along with. Finally remembered around midnight. Called him at 8 on Sunday and he was here within a couple hours.
> 
> Thankfully I had a generator! I was going through 5 gallon of gas every two days running it every other hour. That is one week I’ll never forget.


Yeah I have a generator it works fine. In December we lost power for a day and half it gave us heat and lights. It's setup in an unheated detached garage, pull start is really stiff when it's close to 40 below. I started the propane heater the power was back before I could get the generator going.


----------



## OpenSights

ken53 said:


> Yeah I have a generator it works fine. In December we lost power for a day and half it gave us heat and lights. It's setup in an unheated detached garage, pull start is really stiff when it's close to 40 below. I started the propane heater the power was back before I could get the generator going.


I’ve neglected my generator. Probably won’t start. You’re supposed to run them under load once a month or so.
I have a rocket mass heater that I have yet to install. I bought it from a guy on Craigslist. Plan on installing it in the garage.


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> I’ve neglected my generator. Probably won’t start. You’re supposed to run them under load once a month or so.
> I have a rocket mass heater that I have yet to install. I bought it from a guy on Craigslist. Plan on installing it in the garage.


Yeah I test run my generator the day we lost power, it sat for two years before that. A bit of gas down the sparkplug hole it went. Changed the oil the day after I didn't need it.


----------



## OpenSights

ken53 said:


> Yeah I test run my generator the day we lost power, it sat for two years before that. A bit of gas down the sparkplug hole it went. Changed the oil the day after I didn't need it.


I don’t know about you, but I rigged up an extension cord with two male ends. I turn the main breaker off of course.


----------



## ken53

OpenSights said:


> I don’t know about you, but I rigged up an extension cord with two male ends. I turn the main breaker off of course.


You know that's not what the inspector wants. I made two just incase.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> About 5 years ago we had a really bad ice storm. Lost power for over a week. On a Saturday an out of town company ran new wire from the pole to my mast. My local power company failed to tell me the wires in my mast were fried! So I spent all day trying to remember the name of the electrician that we got along with. Finally remembered around midnight. Called him at 8 on Sunday and he was here within a couple hours.
> 
> Thankfully I had a generator! I was going through 5 gallon of gas every two days running it every other hour. That is one week I’ll never forget.


I put a tri fuel carb( gasoline, natural gas and propane) on my big generac generator so I just connect the fuel line to my BBQ gas line and im good to go..if the natural gas ever got shut off I can use bottled propane or gasoline...I made a double ended extension cord, 50 amp and plugs into my welding outlet and I shut the main panel breaker to isolate from the public wiring in the street..
they make a lock out kit for about $75.00 that wont let the welding breaker be on if the main panel breaker is on...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014ECGCQK/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AQH4HK26VIKB&psc=1


----------



## Sstratton6175

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I put a tri fuel carb( gasoline, natural gas and propane) on my big generac generator so I just connect the fuel line to my BBQ gas line and im good to go..if the natural gas ever got shut off I can use bottled propane or gasoline...I made a double ended extension cord, 50 amp and plugs into my welding outlet and I shut the main panel breaker to isolate from the public wiring in the street..
> they make a lock out kit for about $75.00 that wont let the welding breaker be on if the main panel breaker is on...
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.amazon...f=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AQH4HK26VIKB&psc=1[/URL][/URL]


I just installed an interlock kit on my panel this year. This way the wife can turn the generator on if the power goes out when I’m not home. I also installed a sensor by Reliance Controls called a “power back”. It has a wire that wraps around one on the main legs going into the panel. It runs off of a 9v and you turn it on when the powers out and when the grid power is restored it sounds an alarm so you know you can switch back


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

Received some pics and I told them I'd replace these valves and they weren't repairable. The couple said we'll try, they spent 7 hours to fix these and it didn't work...7 hours!!! As a bonus check on the right, combination drain/vent all in one! Then we have special diy toilet shims when the tile's footprint doesn't match.


----------



## skoronesa

Cool water fountain for the win!


----------



## skoronesa

Always use a coaster on the antique furniture


----------



## skoronesa

I forgot it's twin...


----------



## skoronesa

Two or three different hack jobs. The bigger tha glob the bedda tha job!!! Need a hole? Use a hamma mama!! I give this trap a grade of "S".


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*


Got a call for no cold water in a basement shower it was intermittent ... There was a wet ceiling a few days ago but it was dry when I got there. They also told me it maybe it was because of some ice outside? Nope that wasn't it, I told the guy to get a gas fitter to glue the pipe again even if I have glue inside the van. So after a few tricks I cut the ceiling and voila, bozo GC decided it was a good idea to leave an old dryer vent straight piped to the water lines. I told him it doesn't surprise me one bit, all GCs around here do these mickey mouse things without hiring plumbers and I see this stuff everyday. He was a little ticked off at my comment. Whatever it's true, I live to fix hacks, my bread and caviar.


----------



## skoronesa

3000$ waterworks branded gerber toilet and the gosh darn lid hits the handle, wtf? This 9000+sqf house has 8 of them, and an infinity pool that shares a wall with a lake. 

And and redundant, 3phase, 2hp, grinder, sewage pumps that lift the sewage for 1-1/2 baths in the basement a whopping 12'. I schit you not. There is a stand pipe for a softener about 2' above the main waste line going out. God help them if the main clogs and the basement has a water leak. We didn't build this monstrosity of a house but we are stuck servicing it. We charge plenty


----------



## skoronesa

This house has not one, but two, white, kohler kitchen faucets.


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## skoronesa

My wheelbarrow needed new handles that could work as hard as I do. 1" sleeved inside 1-1/4". I don't know how old it is, but it came with the house and has a tubeless, firestone branded tire on a split rim.


----------



## Wolynge

We got unbelievably lucky one day with a feeler bit not too long ago


----------



## skoronesa

Some kid stood on the seat and broke it.


----------



## skoronesa

150yr old door made from....a zephyr in the maple???


----------



## skoronesa

She's a leaka mama!


----------



## skoronesa

A little crooked!


----------



## skoronesa

Someone gave up.


----------



## skoronesa

It's a sink for a pirate.


----------



## skoronesa

Where's that supply line coming from.....










Hot water, because they fancy. That toilet will be so hot by the end of the party someone's getting steamed clam for dinner


----------



## Debo22

Chinese restaurant


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Wolynge said:


> View attachment 127935
> We got unbelievably lucky one day with a feeler bit not too long ago





Wolynge said:


> View attachment 127935
> We got unbelievably lucky one day with a feeler bit not too long ago


drop what you are doing and go buy some lotto tickets.......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> Where's that supply line coming from.....
> 
> View attachment 127976
> 
> 
> Hot water, because they fancy. That toilet will be so hot by the end of the party someone's getting steamed clam for dinner
> 
> View attachment 127977


you ever see what hot water does to cold porcelain???? .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Chinese restaurant
> View attachment 127979
> View attachment 127980


think what they do to your food....


----------



## Wolynge

Debo22 said:


> Chinese restaurant
> View attachment 127979
> View attachment 127980


One time a commercial a customer told me their "kick handle" was broken and spewing water. Kicked the flushometer clean off. Lol


----------



## skoronesa

Needs more wax.


----------



## skoronesa

If your plumbing doesn't last this long you're doing it wrong.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

Air don't care.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

Ever heard of a barn find toilet?

Call for leaking toilet, found tank cracked. Old guy goes I think when we bought the house 30+ years ago we put the old toilet in the barn. Completely rebuilt it. Missing the lid so I made one.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

@Debo22


----------



## skoronesa

Newcon we did a number of years ago. Extremely heavy steel hatch doors, carpenter used only 1/4" eye screw which opened letting go of chain. Apprentice oversized hole and decided screws weren't necessary. My boss was being cheap so hosebibb had no dedicated shut off and customer had to shut all water off until I got there to fix it. 

Customer had to have hosebibb right there instead of behind condenser pit. Customer is extremely wealthy and never does their own gardening. This is a 6000sqf guest house/studio. There is no place to coil hose so it just gets left in a messy pile, but thank gosh the hosebibb is centered on the strip of grass for aesthetics!

It's the little details that can cause the biggest headaches.


----------



## skoronesa

A licensed electrician did this 2 days prior so I'd have an outlet for the sump pump. Homeowner thought it would be good to plug the fridge in too so when the pump trips the breaker all the food spoils.


----------



## skoronesa

Corner sink!!


----------



## skoronesa

The librarians have been tripping over this pipe in the basement for over 100 years because some lazy plumber left the extra materials!!!


----------



## skoronesa

Go ahead, put a phuckin bucket under it!!!!!!!!!  Customer says they usually use a bunch of towels, WTF?!?!?!


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa




----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Corner sink!!
> 
> View attachment 128036


I have a few of those in East Lansing, just add a shower in that bathroom.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128044


Run what ya brung is the name of this pic,somebody didn't want to go get right fittings and come back so they run what they brung


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128045


Pex creep bahahahaha,the only leak is at the solder joint bahahahaha


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128046


Snakes????


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128011


Is that a snake???


----------



## Debo22

sparky said:


> Snakes????


Those “snakes“ have legs


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> Is that a snake???


Salamanders.


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> Is that a snake???


Yes, but it’s not on a plane.


----------



## The cable guy

Woke up just after midnight to the sound of water in my bedroom and a wet ass floor. Shut the water heater off and drove the hour and a half round trip to the shop to get an ocilating tool, a torch and a few caps. Apparently there used to be a washer or a utility sink in here and the dumbassed flipper tried to cap the line off himself. Effing dickwad. Fukker barely had it on there. At least im a plumber and my boss is nice enough to let me nab a sweat cap from him


----------



## skoronesa

The cable guy said:


> Woke up just after midnight to the sound of water in my bedroom and a wet ass floor. Shut the water heater off and drove the hour and a half round trip to the shop to get an ocilating tool, a torch and a few caps. Apparently there used to be a washer or a utility sink in here and the dumbassed flipper tried to cap the line off himself. Effing dickwad. Fukker barely had it on there. At least im a plumber and my boss is nice enough to let me nab a sweat cap from him


Sharkbites are for hax.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Sharkbites are for hax.


I’m going to be using three sharkbites today. Kitchen remodel. Hot, cold and ice maker. We have a ton of 1/2” caps just for remods.


----------



## OpenSights

Got a call from one of my property managers today. Stool is backed up, tub and lav drain just fine. Cool! In and out, easy money! Nope. Basement bathroom, main is a highwall. I augered the stool. Nope. Opened the BWV and it’s holding. It’s a duplex and the other side was vacant. Had to wait about 15 minutes for the keys. As soon as we got in, we could smell sewage.
So I start looking around for a lift station. Found it behind a basement bathroom closet under the stairs.
I would’ve taken a picture, but the owner was there. Looked like someone buried a plastic drum, no lid, concrete wasn’t replaced, barrel was full and you could see sewage outside of the open barrel under the concrete!
This hackery really surprised me because the rest of the plumbing was to code and professionally installed.

Here’s the real funny part. The owner had the power turned off to save $! Dumb azz! Told him that if my inspector saw that, he would red tag the whole building and he needs to have a proper lift station installed because it’s a major health hazard.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Got a call from one of my property managers today. Stool is backed up, tub and lav drain just fine. Cool! In and out, easy money! Nope. Basement bathroom, main is a highwall. I augered the stool. Nope. Opened the BWV and it’s holding. It’s a duplex and the other side was vacant. Had to wait about 15 minutes for the keys. As soon as we got in, we could smell sewage.
> So I start looking around for a lift station. Found it behind a basement bathroom closet under the stairs.
> I would’ve taken a picture, but the owner was there. Looked like someone buried a plastic drum, no lid, concrete wasn’t replaced, barrel was full and you could see sewage outside of the open barrel under the concrete!
> This hackery really surprised me because the rest of the plumbing was to code and professionally installed.
> 
> Here’s the real funny part. The owner had the power turned off to save $! Dumb azz! Told him that if my inspector saw that, he would red tag the whole building and he needs to have a proper lift station installed because it’s a major health hazard.


did you get the job to fix it???


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Got a call from one of my property managers today. Stool is backed up, tub and lav drain just fine. Cool! In and out, easy money! Nope. Basement bathroom, main is a highwall. I augered the stool. Nope. Opened the BWV and it’s holding. It’s a duplex and the other side was vacant. Had to wait about 15 minutes for the keys. As soon as we got in, we could smell sewage.
> So I start looking around for a lift station. Found it behind a basement bathroom closet under the stairs.
> I would’ve taken a picture, but the owner was there. Looked like someone buried a plastic drum, no lid, concrete wasn’t replaced, barrel was full and you could see sewage outside of the open barrel under the concrete!
> This hackery really surprised me because the rest of the plumbing was to code and professionally installed.
> 
> Here’s the real funny part. The owner had the power turned off to save $! Dumb azz! Told him that if my inspector saw that, he would red tag the whole building and he needs to have a proper lift station installed because it’s a major health hazard.


If the customer is present are not I take pictures. They are useful if they try to blame you afterwards.


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> did you get the job to fix it???


I cannot replace the crock, legally. They called a restoration company to sanitize. I can replace a pump, but not the crock.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> If the customer is present are not I take pictures. They are useful if they try to blame you afterwards.


New LL through his PMC dude. I deal with my guy, he deals with them.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I cannot replace the crock, legally. They called a restoration company to sanitize. I can replace a pump, but not the crock.


Crock? crock of $hit, quite literally?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Crock? crock of $hit, quite literally?


I didn’t get too close, but yes and yes!


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> I cannot replace the crock, legally. They called a restoration company to sanitize. I can replace a pump, but not the crock.


What?????? I replace the crock if needed,why can’t you replace the crocks???


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> What?????? I replace the crock if needed,why can’t you replace the crocks???


I don’t have a master’s license.


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> I don’t have a master’s license.


Does it really matter???


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Does it really matter???


He doesn't have a journeyman's license either.


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> Does it really matter???


Heck yes! Especially in that town! Get caught doing work you’re not licensed to do and you get a bullseye on your back! My master and I have been busted installing heaters by an electrical inspector and a meter maid. All city employees must report any activities that look like a permit is required.
Don’t get me wrong, I put in a heater for my neighbor, and a few other jobs that require a permit. All to code, just “Without the benefit of a city permit” as my inspector says. Problem is, he was the worst plumber my master ever employed and was fired for stealing.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## Tango

*Another one... Walk away... No charge*

So this guy removed the old cabinets and re-piped the kitchen drain himself and the wife chose an expensive marble counter top and an undermount sink. Sorry sir but no can do today, unless you want to remove the entire kitchen or the bathtub on the other side of the wall to get to the stack, redo the stack because I bet there will be more surprises, take your pick. Maybe a bulk head in the basement if we reroute under the floor and still won't be 100% code or call another plumber... He was saying he was going to get help from his GC neighbor, great more hacking, good luck!

No charge, I hope he doesn't call back, he seems to be a good guy but the drains are a literal $hit show. Diy fubar galore! No p-trap for the laundry. The best is the laundry line overflow into some buckets, it comes with an inverted P-trap, very ingenious! Sometimes I get tired of all the hacking, this one in particular because you can't bring anything to code without destroying the whole place. This one deserves flat rate like 3-4 times my regular rate but since he knows my T/M rate I would be working extra hard and erode my sanity.

Second pic, No p-trap for the tub and leaking too! I bet he did that part.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128117


What’s your issue? Code here when you have misfit children in the house....


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## Nazareth

Same drain line


----------



## Nazareth

When you run out of regular 45s, but you do got a street and a coupling


----------



## Nazareth

Diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttt leg


----------



## Debo22

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 128128
> 
> When you run out of regular 45s, but you do got a street and a coupling


I’ve done that many times. That should be in the “pro tips” thread not the winner’s thread


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128117


Obviously an outdoor kitchen setup. It seems that even plumbers thing they can just hack those things in all the time. I’ve seen a lot of terrible schit going on under them. Probably didn’t see the need to pull the sprayer out more than 6” anyway. I especially like the gas line for the grill running at a 30° angle. Really ties the whole thing together.


----------



## sparky

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 128128
> 
> When you run out of regular 45s, but you do got a street and a coupling


Hey it works,guarantee you since they used abs pipe and fittings they did not care how it looked lolololo


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 128127
> 
> Same drain line


just some bacon grease....


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I was sent to hook up a water line for an icemaker the other day. I pull out the fridge and see no compression attachment. Pull off the panel still nothing, no valve. I tell the woman and she hands me a box of parts that they left. In it were the valve and the complete ice maker for inside the freezer. No problem I tell her, every other one I've done has come with both already installed, but I am happy to install them for you, I'll just need to read the instructions, esp for the ice maker. I tell her that the appliance store didn't do her any favors, since she's now paying my hourly rate for something they could and should have done faster since they're used to doing them all the time. I KNOW, AND THEY DIDN'T EVEN SPEAK ENGLISH! she says. Poor thing obviously hasn't gotten out much lately. She says they even gave her a hard time about taking the old one away. They were going to leave it right in her kitchen.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> What’s your issue? Code here when you have misfit children in the house....


What about children? Are you referring to cooking them on a spit? LOLZ

That's an outdoor patio sink next to the bbq. Look at the sprayer hose.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I’ve done that many times. That should be in the “pro tips” thread not the winner’s thread


OH MAN! Come on! That's not even a tip or a trick, if you can't figure that one out on your own you ain't a plumber.


----------



## skoronesa

Tile guy decided they don't need a drain grate???


----------



## skoronesa

Was still in use when I took it out as a precaution!


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> Tile guy decided they don't need a drain grate???
> 
> View attachment 128143


I think the real crime here was committed by whoever picked that god awful tile. Haha


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Those aren't cracks, that is called a crackle finish. In some stores that sell what they call primitive decor, that is all the rage, and worth more!


----------



## skoronesa

One of the three stub ups was too tall. Bolted my chainvise to my crescent wrench for leverage. Luckily the fill wasn't compacted well yet. This was a new, 6 bay garage for a car collection. Each bay was double wide.


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> I think the real crime here was committed by whoever picked that god awful tile. Haha


It's real stone, I've seen a number of houses around here with similar stone. The variations are sea creature fossils. It's really cool when you look closely and see the shells.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## skoronesa

I know how this plunger feels. Fed up with everyone's schit, it decided to quit.


----------



## skoronesa

The ladder was suspended so _someone_ could climb down and get the suction line for the jet pump. The foot valve needed to be changed. The rope was tied to _someone_ and the bumper of the van so _someone_ couldn't fall into the water.


----------



## skoronesa

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pizza. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## skoronesa

I think the antifreeze went sour....


----------



## skoronesa

I thought he made it across the road 20 miles ago. Got back to the shop and noticed this!

This has happened twice to me, other time the bird was stuck in the bumper hole, head caught between the frame and a mud guard. That one was still alive and not happy when I started pulling his tail feathers to get him out.


----------



## skoronesa

Old water line, main valve for house.


----------



## skoronesa

Close enough lolz All the same house.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

skoronesa said:


> I know how this plunger feels. Fed up with everyone's schit, it decided to quit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128151


Quit nothing. They now identify as an ashtray. They are in the process of transitioning. You need to get more woke and stop letting your implicit bias cloud your thinking so you stop discriminating against houshold gadgets.


----------



## skoronesa

WIDE Boards. Back when trees were BIG, men were men, and sheep were scared!


----------



## skoronesa

Eljer Touch Flush corner toilet.


----------



## skoronesa

Made my nephew a Super Mario marble bag a couple years ago for his Bday.


----------



## skoronesa

Disposable shopping bags. Turns out, there was an old sears steel tank right off the house, under a deck, top rotted out. Snake came out of the tank and grabbed the bags from under the deck. Second pic is the splatter under the deck.

They got a whole new septic system. Got called back a week later for the new main being clogged. Homeowner had taken the septic filter out and left it lying somewhere. Inspector had come and stuck the filter in the inlet tee!! WTF. Thankfully it was a temp inspector from a different jurisdiction.


----------



## skoronesa




----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> WIDE Boards. Back when trees were BIG, men were men, and sheep were scared!
> 
> 
> View attachment 128162


We have a good number of houses with floors like that out here. Usually old farmhouses. Most common, like my house is 1-1/2 wide.

Back in the day poor people would buy the wide boards because they were cheaper. It takes more time and expense to produce the smaller boards. Kinda a status symbol. 

My house was built in 1900 and added onto at least twice. The flooring is a mix. Downstairs are the 1-1/2 boards for entertaining, the bedrooms are all 6” wide.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Eljer Touch Flush corner toilet.
> 
> View attachment 128163
> 
> View attachment 128164


I take care of a few houses that have those. We just did a remodel and removed one. Told the customer to put it on Craigslist for $175 and don’t take less than $100.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> Tile guy decided they don't need a drain grate???
> 
> View attachment 128143





skoronesa said:


> I think the antifreeze went sour....
> 
> 
> View attachment 128155


blue flex seal


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> Eljer Touch Flush corner toilet.
> 
> View attachment 128163
> 
> View attachment 128164


I've installed couple of these and roughed them in


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128171


I bet it works and works good lolololol


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> We have a good number of houses with floors like that out here. Usually old farmhouses. Most common, like my house is 1-1/2 wide.
> 
> Back in the day poor people would buy the wide boards because they were cheaper. It takes more time and expense to produce the smaller boards. Kinda a status symbol.
> 
> My house was built in 1900 and added onto at least twice. The flooring is a mix. Downstairs are the 1-1/2 boards for entertaining, the bedrooms are all 6” wide.


What did you use to measure those 6" boards in the bedroom??lolololololo just say Peter length lolololo


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> What did you use to measure those 6" boards in the bedroom??lolololololo just say Peter length lolololo


I don’t exaggerate girth that much!


----------



## Tango

No pics but a new Canadian called this morning SUNDAY MORNING asking if I could go over today. (SUNDAY MORNING//Yeah sure sure) He flat out said he hired a hack and the bozo stubbed out pex for the shower arm. Now all the walls finished this new canadian couldn't install the shower arm. He wanted me to come over and put a shiatbite on the stub.

My GF was giving me hand signals to hang up the phone. I should of asked for pics. 🤣


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ..........My GF was giving me hand signals to hang up the phone. I should of asked for pics. 🤣


*Always ask for pics before denying them so we all can see!! *


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> *Always ask for pics before denying them so we all can see!! *


I have too many, I would need to spend all day here, I have all week to get paid and take pics at the same time. It ruins my GF's weekend too.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Went to fix a leaking water pipe at an apartment building we service all the time. When I walked into the entry I noticed a brand new baseboard heater in the foyer, there was previously no heat in this space. When I went down to the basement I was looking around for some shut off valves and found some really hacked in piping. Then I realize it’s on the opposite side of the wall as the new baseboard. Come to find out it was one of our guys that did the work. I offered to repipe it because I was already there but my boss insisted that he was going to send the original guy back to make the change. You can see in the first picture that the only hanger on this 20’ of pipe is a stupid little strap hanger coming off the wall horizontally. In the second you can see two more strap hanger doing absolutely nothing and the rest of the piping laying on top of the old HVAC equipment. What an embarrassment. Granted, this place is a real crap hole but the integrity of your work should not have anything to do with where you are working. All I can say is I hope I found this work, and it gets fixed before the building owner sees it.


----------



## skoronesa

The poly pipe feeds a garden shed. The green hose is attached to a boiler drain on the cold line. The woman who owns this house, she did so many stupid things when she bought the house ten years ago. We've replaced 90% of what she put in. My favorite was the wall mount tub faucet, held off the wall about 4" with couplings and what not. If I find that pic I will post it again.


----------



## skoronesa

The red washer and the vb don't even come in the same repair parts bags and this was not a new sloan valve. 

Sometimes I feel like my head is going to shake right off my neck.


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original

Full story in the soaps





































*


----------



## Debo22

Someone went a little overboard on the pipe dope for this gas line


----------



## Debo22

Customer called and said she had a broken pipe under the bathroom sink. I had her text me a picture, I don’t even know what I’m looking at. I’m going tomorrow so I’ll get more pictures


----------



## Nazareth

Tango said:


> *Tango Original*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128381



Ah yes, the elusive peepeetrap


----------



## Logtec

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 128117


Hhaahahah


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original


























*


----------



## Debo22

Debo22 said:


> Customer called and said she had a broken pipe under the bathroom sink. I had her text me a picture, I don’t even know what I’m looking at. I’m going tomorrow so I’ll get more pictures
> View attachment 128388


Glad I didn’t have to deal with that mess. She canceled.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Glad I didn’t have to deal with that mess. She canceled.



She got a handy hack instead....


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

*Big expensive house and it's half a$esd diy. What's the metal junction box for under a dishwasher and that nude copper wire it's a spare or something?? How about a pex reducer and electrical tape to take up the slack? The new home owners, the woman, decided she had enough with the dishwasher not draining so she bought another one, she didn't care if it was only a clog the new one went in. Fine by me, spent 2.5 hours on that dam thing. This week's paycheck will cover last weeks 2 days without work.*


*







*


----------



## skoronesa

40 years, no glue!!


----------



## skoronesa

Too lazy to go get the extractor from the van. A colleague of mine says a 3/8" lag works great for these.


----------



## skoronesa

"Quantum Rackbin 42"" I don't know what jackazz thought this would be a worthwhile buy, but I hope it comes out of their paycheck. The store has bins this size for 15$.


----------



## skoronesa

Like Mr.Haney would say, it's a genuine reproduction!
Complete rebuild. I didn't pull the bowl though, probably going to regret that in about 10 years 














































Gotta justify that 120$ pipe cutter, that I bought twice!!!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

It's amazing how much some of those industrial supply companies charge for things that you can get way cheaper retail if you even take 1 minute to look around, let alone at a discount place, or dog forbid fabricate in house with wood, or repurpose something else that might work, like a 5 gallon bucket. Those supply companies stay in business because some secretary is just told to order, but the cost affects neither her job nor her budget, so she doesn't care, or someone in an office decides that they need something and doesn't see the bigger picture, they can just take credit for making a more efficient organized work space for the technicians, but fail to mention the cost. Then the bean counters pay the bill since they don't know the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver or what they really need down in the warehouse. I hate waste, inefficiency and apathy.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

skoronesa said:


> Like Mr.Haney would say, it's a genuine reproduction!
> Complete rebuild. I didn't pull the bowl though, probably going to regret that in about 10 years
> 
> 
> View attachment 128454
> View attachment 128455
> View attachment 128456
> View attachment 128457
> View attachment 128458
> View attachment 128459
> 
> 
> Gotta justify that 120$ pipe cutter, that I bought twice!!!
> 
> View attachment 128460
> View attachment 128461
> View attachment 128462
> View attachment 128463


Nice. Amazing it didn't leak earlier since the original was crossthreaded.
What is that fancy cutter called? Could you just use a sawsall in a pinch and smooth it out? It would be an expensive fix if I had to buy a cutter for that one job just for the sake of keeping the original toilet.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> *Tango Original*
> 
> *Big expensive house and it's half a$esd diy. What's the metal junction box for under a dishwasher and that nude copper wire it's a spare or something?? How about a pex reducer and electrical tape to take up the slack? The new home owners, the woman, decided she had enough with the dishwasher not draining so she bought another one, she didn't care if it was only a clog the new one went in. Fine by me, spent 2.5 hours on that dam thing. This week's paycheck will cover last weeks 2 days without work.*
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 128421
> *
> 
> View attachment 128422
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128423
> 
> 
> View attachment 128424


Just tie the bare wire to the white wire. They both go to the same place right? Haha


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> Too lazy to go get the extractor from the van. A colleague of mine says a 3/8" lag works great for these.
> 
> View attachment 128451


I’ve used the 3/8 lag many times. It works very good


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> Nice. Amazing it didn't leak earlier since the original was crossthreaded.
> What is that fancy cutter called? Could you just use a sawsall in a pinch and smooth it out? It would be an expensive fix if I had to buy a cutter for that one job just for the sake of keeping the original toilet.


I was getting the scrap out of the van earlier and cut that joint open, someone had used glue like gorilla glue on it!

It's a wheeler-rex 4992. It will do 2" pvc but that is not a sensible idea most of the time. Frankly I wouldn't recommend you get one. This is my 2nd and it cost me 125$ shipped. I left the first one on top of some ductwork. The first one was better quality and cost me 135$. You can tell where they've eliminated some finishing steps in production. Also the rollers are a bit sloppy on the pins, kind of annoying for what I paid. The cutter wheel needs a guard because you'll always want to grab it there to spin it.

That said there have been a couple really tight spots where I was very glad to have it. But unless you work in really old homes with copper drains or large copper water lines you'll probably never see that benefit. I got it for cutting chrome tube drains behind pedestals and for that it's great.


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

Sunday morning as I'm finishing breakfast with the GF, a previous customer with a heavy ceiling leak. Got there and they told me the drywall was put up wednesday and painted friday. Let's see, ah, I bet it's some nails from the trim. Inwardly I'm saying another hired hack, the mud looks so damn terrible and who in their right mind would use 3 inch nails?...At least he hit the bulls eye twice for me to get a paycheck.

I guess I'll be able to buy a few hot wheels diecasts this week!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .............. who in their right mind would use 3 inch nails?...At least he hit the bulls eye twice..........


I remember when I got my first air nailgun. Good times! 

I was making a raised garden bed for the wife out of some old pallets. Some mahogany wasps decided to mess with me, they didn't stand a chance!!!! They were 1-1/4" wire nails, like shooting needles!! I was using some band iron scraps to lash the pallets together. Nothing is more satisfying than skewering wasps that are buzzing you.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> I remember when I got my first air nailgun. Good times!
> 
> I was making a raised garden bed for the wife out of some old pallets. Some mahogany wasps decided to mess with me, they didn't stand a chance!!!! They were 1-1/4" wire nails, like shooting needles!! I was using some band iron scraps to lash the pallets together. Nothing is more satisfying than skewering wasps that are buzzing you.


post video of you shooting them wasps with the air nailer lolololol


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

This joint was only 10% soldered and it was dark and I was taking it out anyway. Guy calls me 20 minute after I left to say there's a big leak. I go back and pulled some more of the old piping, turned out the next joint had no solder inside, none! He was lucky it held that long!


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original

I had to go back to this building... **Unfortunately** I won't be allowed to change it when it goes kaput, commercial license needed.











*


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

legal or illegal I don't remember all my gas code but it sure is lazy. And how about a bucket for a diy sump pit! The woman was wondering what I could do about the burping lav drain, well mam I have to tear out walls because some diy didn't put any vents and you are breathing sewer gas. Should of seen her face turn sour!

And by the way since your new furnace is so tight, you'll have to take it out if you want me to go back there to access the majority of the house pipes or hire a company with employees built like skinny twigs.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ........And how about a bucket for a diy sump pit! ...............


I would bet my last 100$ that there are more buckets for sump pump pits than any other kind. 

Sump pumps are sized to fit in 5 gallon buckets. I'm surprised no one is selling a sump pump kit in a 5 gallon bucket!! Would be a sweet little kit. Couple 90s, check valve, zipties for the cord, simple 1/2" bit for drilling the holes, tiny primer and glue cans, some cheap metal strap hangers, small container of hydraulic cement.....Just add pipe!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I would bet my last 100$ that there are more buckets for sump pump pits than any other kind.
> 
> Sump pumps are sized to fit in 5 gallon buckets. I'm surprised no one is selling a sump pump kit in a 5 gallon bucket!! Would be a sweet little kit. Couple 90s, check valve, zipties for the cord, simple 1/2" bit for drilling the holes, tiny primer and glue cans, some cheap metal strap hangers, small container of hydraulic cement.....Just add pipe!


Clay crocks in my area for older homes.


----------



## The cable guy

Got a 2 part. Went to a restaurant to fix a water leak. This city’s water is absolutely disgusting 🤢 that top pipe is not polybutylene


----------



## The cable guy

Its wirsbo pex and the outside of the pipe is clean🤣lady offered me a togo fountain drink.... I politely declined


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Clay crocks in my area for older homes.


I see everything in my normal service area. Clay crocks, concrete rises, holes dug in dirt floors, you name it. I've even seen cut up wooden barrels and just plain 2x4s! Actually rarely see buckets unless I go to the big towns or little cities.

I actually got a wine barrel from the dump a couple weeks back, Guess I know what my new sump pit's going to be!!!!!! I'll have to pressure wash it, dry it, and soak it with linseed oil.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I see everything in my normal service area. Clay crocks, concrete rises, holes dug in dirt floors, you name it. I've even seen cut up wooden barrels and just plain 2x4s! Actually rarely see buckets unless I go to the big towns or little cities.
> 
> I actually got a wine barrel from the dump a couple weeks back, Guess I know what my new sump pit's going to be!!!!!! I'll have to pressure wash it, dry it, and soak it with linseed oil.


Yeah, Wild West in the older towns!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Yeah, Wild West in the older towns!



This is a pit I saw today. The woman works at a gardening center. Nicest pit fill gravel I've ever seen lolz


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> This is a pit I saw today. The woman works at a gardening center. Nicest pit fill gravel I've ever seen lolz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128534
> 
> [/QUOTEas Hollywood hogan from the NWO would say,"Thats just to dammmm sweeeeeetttttt


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> This is a pit I saw today. The woman works at a gardening center. Nicest pit fill gravel I've ever seen lolz
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128534


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Found a d trap on this lavatory


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> *Tango Original*
> 
> legal or illegal I don't remember all my gas code but it sure is lazy. And how about a bucket for a diy sump pit! The woman was wondering what I could do about the burping lav drain, well mam I have to tear out walls because some diy didn't put any vents and you are breathing sewer gas. Should of seen her face turn sour!
> 
> And by the way since your new furnace is so tight, you'll have to take it out if you want me to go back there to access the majority of the house pipes or hire a company with employees built like skinny twigs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128529
> 
> 
> View attachment 128530


Illegal. CSST is not a substitute for a union. You could by code use a flexible gas connector, although very hack still permissible by code.


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> Illegal. CSST is not a substitute for a union. You could by code use a flexible gas connector, although very hack still permissible by code.


It just shows you how legit companies work around here. No gas inspector either.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> It just shows you how legit companies work around here. No gas inspector either.


Do you have a separate inspector for gas work? Here the plumbing and the gas is the same license and the same inspector.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Sstratton6175 said:


> Illegal. CSST is not a substitute for a union. You could by code use a flexible gas connector, although very hack still permissible by code.


I doubt the reason was for substituting a union, they were too stupid to figure out a few nipples and elbow to fit in a union...


----------



## Sstratton6175

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I doubt the reason was for substituting a union, they were too stupid to figure out a few nipples and elbow to fit in a union...


I also don’t see a gas cock in the photo they did however include a drip tee


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Sstratton6175 said:


> I also don’t see a gas cock in the photo they did however include a drip tee


im guessing the gas cock is further up the pipe, I usually put them about 3ft off the floor for easy access and they can be seen across the room..you would be surprised the crap people pile around the boiler and water heater...


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> Do you have a separate inspector for gas work? Here the plumbing and the gas is the same license and the same inspector.


No inspectors like I stated previously. On new houses the gas supplier will have the guy who turns on the meter check the install a little bit. That's it. Nothing else is ever checked. Big new buildings the engineer who designed the pipes may and go out and check but not always.

Here every license is separate.
Let's say you install a gas boiler you need 3-4 licenses, gas, plumbing, hydronic heating and maybe Hvac is you want to attach it to the ducts. You also have to hire an electrician if wires need to be connected in any shape or form.


----------



## Debo22

Sstratton6175 said:


> Illegal. CSST is not a substitute for a union. You could by code use a flexible gas connector, although very hack still permissible by code.


We can only use flexible gas connectors since we’re in earthquake country


----------



## ken53

He's right about flexible gas connecters they are only to be tightened once. Loosen the nut and b-149 code requires you to throw them away. CSST is not a flex or a union.


----------



## Debo22




----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> View attachment 128561


Always love the reaction!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> _"Bleached Flapper"_





OpenSights said:


> Always love the reaction!


You mean the reaction the customer has when they see you throw away the bleach block? I look them dead in the eye and say, "Why do you think the flapper turned to mush?", they usually stutter. I tell them I am required to remove them because of liability and that all of the manufacturers will tell you how hazardous they are.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Debo22 said:


> We can only use flexible gas connectors since we’re in earthquake country


Very interesting. I wouldn’t have considered the benefit of a flexible connection for earthquake safety. I assumed you’d have to use a flexible fuel line like the ones required on a standby generator. Those must be installed straight, you can’t bend them.


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> Very interesting. I wouldn’t have considered the benefit of a flexible connection for earthquake safety. I assumed you’d have to use a flexible fuel line like the ones required on a standby generator. Those must be installed straight, you can’t bend them.


Just think of a stove jumping all over the place! lolz I always chuckle when I get a product with a california earthquake warning. They take it very seriously, everything has to be tied down or to a wall.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

ken53 said:


> He's right about flexible gas connecters they are only to be tightened once. Loosen the nut and b-149 code requires you to throw them away. CSST is not a flex or a union.


lol..I wonder how many times that law is broken....just through some extra pipe dope on the flare and all is good...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You mean the reaction the customer has when they see you throw away the bleach block? I look them dead in the eye and say, "Why do you think the flapper turned to mush?", they usually stutter. I tell them I am required to remove them because of liability and that all of the manufacturers will tell you how hazardous they are.


that aint nuthing..I hate the mutha fukin people that through that blue tablet of crap that turns into a slimy fking mess that turns you and anything it touches blue for a week..and it gums up everything..when I see that I tell the customer its costing more for cleanup...and you end up looking like these guys...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that aint nuthing..I hate the mutha fukin people that through that blue tablet of crap that turns into a slimy fking mess that turns you and anything it touches blue for a week..and it gums up everything..when I see that I tell the customer its costing more for cleanup...and you end up looking like these guys...


When I find those I hold the flapper up and use the refill tube off the fill valve to wash the blue goook away. Then I will grab the rest with a gloved hand and pull the glove off over the piece so it's contained.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> When I find those I hold the flapper up and use the refill tube off the fill valve to wash the blue goook away. Then I will grab the rest with a gloved hand and pull the glove off over the piece so it's contained.


some people keep putting them in and it becomes a mountain of blue gob clinging to the side of the tank...


----------



## goeswiththeflow

skoronesa said:


> You mean the reaction the customer has when they see you throw away the bleach block? I look them dead in the eye and say, "Why do you think the flapper turned to mush?", they usually stutter. I tell them I am required to remove them because of liability and that all of the manufacturers will tell you how hazardous they are.


That's one way to look at it. The other is, let them use them use all they want.... job security. I wish that flappers and flush valves would wear out sooner. I know it's not very ambitious, but I would be perfectly happy if I could find a job doing nothing but working on toilets all day long.
I get a kick out of people who can't understand the concept that the water in the tank is clean. I usually use gloves for most everything when working, but one time I didn't have any in my pocket and just needed to make a quick adjustment. Rather than run out to the truck I just did it bare handed. I thought the woman was going to hurl. I don't think she believed me when I expalined where and how the water enters the tank. I was insulted that she thought that I would work bare handed in dirty water, but then I still see guys who handle a lot of dirty stuff bare handed, so I guess I can't blame her for thinking we all do it. It made it easier charging her an hour minimum without feeling bad, since she felt that we work in such digusting conditions that she wouldn't think of doing.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> That's one way to look at it. The other is, let them use them use all they want.... job security. I wish that flappers and flush valves would wear out sooner. ...........


"Let them keep being stupid so we can profit" is the kind of thinking that has gotten this country to be run by the big corporations instead of well educated citizens.


----------



## Debo22

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that aint nuthing..I hate the mutha fukin people that through that blue tablet of crap that turns into a slimy fking mess that turns you and anything it touches blue for a week..and it gums up everything..when I see that I tell the customer its costing more for cleanup...and you end up looking like these guys...


Yep, it makes your hands look like you had a fun night with Smurfette


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Debo22 said:


> Yep, it makes your hands look like you had a fun night with Smurfette


you gotta remember smurfettes are like M&Ms..they melt in your mouth not on your hands.......


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> When I find those I hold the flapper up and use the refill tube off the fill valve to wash the blue goook away. Then I will grab the rest with a gloved hand and pull the glove off over the piece so it's contained.



I had one where they stuck it in the bowl and it fell to clog the toilet. Got a weekend call for that about 2 blocks from my house. Awesome money that day!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

skoronesa said:


> "Let them keep being stupid so we can profit" is the kind of thinking that has gotten this country to be run by the big corporations instead of well educated citizens.


I see where you are going, but you don't quite have it right. Even well educated citizens have been run over by big corporations, and our own government. We can be as smart as Einstein, but there is still nothing we can do about planned obsolecscence for example, and laws that take our rights away a little at a time, short of revolution.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

goeswiththeflow said:


> I see where you are going, but you don't quite have it right. Even well educated citizens have been run over by big corporations, and our own government. We can be as smart as Einstein, but there is still nothing we can do about planned obsolecscence for example, and laws that take our rights away a little at a time, short of revolution.


all you have todo is look at the schools and colleges that are mostly leftist..and look at the product they are turning out..blm/antifa...thats the future of this country....the newer generations are taught to be compliant to authority and are too stupid to know any different...just look at all the forums for all trades..and the #1 problem is finding anyone that wants to work hard and anyone with enough brain cells to learn anything....


----------



## OpenSights

Cousin in-law wants me to hook up his new shower.....


----------



## Sstratton6175

OpenSights said:


> Cousin in-law wants me to hook up his new shower.....
> View attachment 128592


He couldn’t figure out how to push the pipe into the socket? Does he have any kids? If not I think we may have just figured out the reason why. Haha


----------



## OpenSights

Sstratton6175 said:


> He couldn’t figure out how to push the pipe into the socket? Does he have any kids? If not I think we may have just figured out the reason why. Haha


He’s a foreman at a saw mill. He knows cheap beer and cheap whiskey! Other than that, great guy. The type that has your back no matter what.
I think he’s being lazy. Doesn’t want to do it, wife and kids will be gone next Saturday, so why not get the shower plumbed and have a few beers with cousins?

He’s going to find a live edge slab for a double vanity countertop for us.

Already told him I’m going to confiscate the sharkbites. They come in handy for temp repairs.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Cousin in-law wants me to hook up his new shower.....





Sstratton6175 said:


> He couldn’t figure out how to push the pipe into the socket? Does he have any kids? If not I think we may have just figured out the reason why. Haha


This is why we say, sharkbites are for hacks and diy.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> I see where you are going, but you don't quite have it right. Even well educated citizens have been run over by big corporations, and our own government. We can be as smart as Einstein, but there is still nothing we can do about planned obsolecscence for example, and laws that take our rights away a little at a time, short of revolution.


You're right, it does take more than intelligence, it takes money. We're all so busy running around our own cages to earn money for food and shelter we don't have the extra time/money/patience to push our own political agendas that would benefit the common man.

That's why we need a minimum wage that goes up with cost of living.


----------



## Sstratton6175

OpenSights said:


> He’s a foreman at a saw mill. He knows cheap beer and cheap whiskey! Other than that, great guy. The type that has your back no matter what.
> I think he’s being lazy. Doesn’t want to do it, wife and kids will be gone next Saturday, so why not get the shower plumbed and have a few beers with cousins?
> 
> He’s going to find a live edge slab for a double vanity countertop for us.
> 
> Already told him I’m going to confiscate the sharkbites. They come in handy for temp repairs.


I suppose you’re right. I’ve plumbed in a tub/shower for a buddy for a few Coors Banquets and a couple games of cribbage before.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Already told him I’m going to confiscate the sharkbites. They come in handy for temp repairs.


Do you have a propress?


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> You're right, it does take more than intelligence, it takes money. We're all so busy running around our own cages to earn money for food and shelter we don't have the extra time/money/patience to push our own political agendas that would benefit the common man.
> 
> That's why we need a minimum wage that goes up with cost of living.


Biting my tongue. Minimum wage is for unskilled workers. That’s why your McBurger is so cheap. The only thing a $15 min wage will do is cost teenagers the opportunity to learn how to work hard for their money because they will be replaced with touch screens and your burger will cost $3 more.

Steak and Shake is already implementing this and McDonald’s already had them in place before the first lockdown.

Raise the minimum wage and you kill off an important part of our future work force. I have worked for $2.25/ hour before, and I worked my azz off doing it. The three or four slim Jim’s or pack of baseball cards was worth it at the time.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Do you have a propress?


No. I don’t like the way it looks. Don’t trust the system.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> You're right, it does take more than intelligence, it takes money. We're all so busy running around our own cages to earn money for food and shelter we don't have the extra time/money/patience to push our own political agendas that would benefit the common man.
> 
> That's why we need a minimum wage that goes up with cost of living.


your missing the point, and unfortunately its a point many are missing....back in the day when this country had lots of high paying jobs to aspire to and usually get after college, have all been off shored or filled with foreigners on vistas....so minimum wage was for jobs that were stepping stones...mcdonalds, walmart that type of job...you took that as you were in school and then moved on to your much better paying job....but now those menial jobs of yester year are the main jobs of most people now..there are no more good paying jobs to be filled by American citizens...and most of those food jobs are filled with minorities ...so the dems are throwing more welfare at the problem, but now forcing private industry to pay for it...
it use to be if you didnt like that poor paying job..you could work harder and get a much better job..unfortunately..in todays time those jobs dont exist .......but now its a damed if you do damed if you dont...sure the big corps that just made billions more because small businesses were forced to be closed and many forever..so yeah amazon, walmart mcdonalds can afford the higher minimum wage, but any small business cant...so you cant have a cross the board minimum wage increase...
are you starting to see the patterns here?? one side of government killing small businesses, killing high paying jobs and having a handful of very large corporations employ most of the people...hmmmm can you say..CONTROL....of the masses...


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> No. I don’t like the way it looks. Don’t trust the system.


But you trust sharkbites??????

If you cut a propress joint longways you'll find that the end of the pipe is actually flared so the fitting can't pull off. It's essentially the same as trying to pull a flare nut off a flared piece of copper. I'd still rather solder but they seem "good enough".


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Biting my tongue. Minimum wage is for unskilled workers. That’s why your McBurger is so cheap........





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your missing the point, and unfortunately its a point many are missing...*.back in the day when this country had lots of high paying jobs* to aspire to and usually get after college, have all been off shored or filled with foreigners on vistas....so minimum wage was for jobs that were stepping stones...........


*The minimum wage used to be a lot "higher" relatively speaking back in the day. *Inflation has rose much faster than we've increased the minimum wage. The whole point of a minimum wage is to provide a floor. When you raise the minimum wage you're raising everyone's pay AND raising their buying power. If people have 100$ more a week you think they're not going to spend it??

*The small businesses that would be "hurt" by having to pay more labor cost would also see their customers having more money to spend on their goods. Profits would rise too, not just labor costs.*

And y'all wonder why people don't want to hire a licensed plumber, they would if they could afford to.

Minimum Wage vs. Cost of Living
_
"In 1938, the minimum wage was $0.25 per hour. In 2013 it had increased to $7.25 per hour. However, the high point, in terms of purchasing power, was 1968, when it was $1.60, (or $10.55 when adjusted to 2014 dollars)."_
*
When you say "Back in the day", Just remember you're referring to when the minimum wage was at it's "highest" relative to the cost of living.*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> *The minimum wage used to be a lot "higher" relatively speaking back in the day. *Inflation has rose much faster than we've increased the minimum wage. The whole point of a minimum wage is to provide a floor. When you raise the minimum wage you're raising everyone's pay AND raising their buying power. If people have 100$ more a week you think they're not going to spend it??
> 
> *The small businesses that would be "hurt" by having to pay more labor cost would also see their customers having more money to spend on their goods. Profits would rise too, not just labor costs.*
> 
> And y'all wonder why people don't want to hire a licensed plumber, they would if they could afford to.
> 
> Minimum Wage vs. Cost of Living
> 
> _"In 1938, the minimum wage was $0.25 per hour. In 2013 it had increased to $7.25 per hour. However, the high point, in terms of purchasing power, was 1968, when it was $1.60, (or $10.55 when adjusted to 2014 dollars)."_
> 
> *When you say "Back in the day", Just remember you're referring to when the minimum wage was at it's "highest" relative to the cost of living.*


your taking it out of context......back in the day all minimum wage jobs were temp jobs..NOT career jobs like they are today...so if min wage was high back then, the better paying career jobs were even better....its all relative for the time period..


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> But you trust sharkbites??????
> 
> If you cut a propress joint longways you'll find that the end of the pipe is actually flared so the fitting can't pull off. It's essentially the same as trying to pull a flare nut off a flared piece of copper. I'd still rather solder but they seem "good enough".


Never said I trust sharkbites. They do come in handy as caps for remodels, or a quick weekend patch before a repipe. I’ve actually only seen one SB cap leak and it was due to an imperfection in the copper. I still don’t trust them. Don’t trust propress either. A rubber o-ring? No thanks.


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your taking it out of context......back in the day all minimum wage jobs were temp jobs..NOT career jobs like they are today................................so if min wage was high back then, the better paying career jobs were even better....its all relative for the time period..


1-It's almost like they were temp jobs because the people were paid enough to be "upwardly mobile", as in if you get paid enough you can afford things like college or tech school to get an even better job. Or maybe afford that used van to go start your own plumbing business. either way, you can afford to leave your minimum wage job.

2-That's the point, if the minimum wage is higher than the career jobs will be even better...it's all relative!!!


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Never said I trust sharkbites. They do come in handy as caps for remodels, or a quick weekend patch before a repipe. I’ve actually only seen one SB cap leak and it was due to an imperfection in the copper. I still don’t trust them. Don’t trust propress either. A rubber o-ring? No thanks.


I agree, trusting the outside surface finish of a pipe that gets thrown around to be good enough for an o-ring is a tall order. I use a worn piece of grit cloth on all my pipe before I propress. I also use propress sparingly and really try to avoid it where it won't be visible.

That oring seals on at most an 1/8" length of the pipe where as a solder joint is at minimum a 1/2" deep. And every solder joint requires the surface to be both mechanically and chemically prepped.

I'd rather take the extra 15mins to solder on some caps than trust those sharkbites not to get hit when they demo the wall right next to them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> 1-It's almost like they were temp jobs because the people were paid enough to be "upwardly mobile", as in if you get paid enough you can afford things like college or tech school to get an even better job. Or maybe afford that used van to go start your own plumbing business. either way, you can afford to leave your minimum wage job.
> 
> 2-That's the point, if the minimum wage is higher than the career jobs will be even better...it's all relative!!!


but now there are no career jobs to move up to..thats the real problem..they were all given away overseas..so raising min wage is only masking a symtom of a dying country...


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> but now there are no career jobs to move up to..thats the real problem..they were all given away overseas..so raising min wage is only masking a symtom of a dying country...



That's why we need import tariffs so *"finished goods" *from overseas will cost as much as those produced domestically. And since everyone has higher pay now they can afford to buy american made goods!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> That's why we need import tariffs so *"finished goods" *from overseas will cost as much as those produced domestically. And since everyone has higher pay now they can afford to buy american made goods!!


once again you have been sleeping...Trump started tariffs years ago just for that reason and some manufacturing and better jobs were coming back to the USA..till the demtards in 1 month reversed most of that...so whats your point???


----------



## skoronesa

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> once again you have been sleeping...Trump started tariffs years ago just for that reason and some manufacturing and better jobs were coming back to the USA..till the demtards in 1 month reversed most of that...so whats your point???


I never said he didn't and I was ok with some of the tariffs he put in place. I mean we need actual legislation through congress, not just executive actions.


----------



## Tango

*Tango Original*

Gotta make this drain better tomorrow, however impossible to make it to code without a vent in the first place. Then the 2nd pic another guy thought to order a new bib was too expensive so at first he would just let it drip until he could find "washers"... Then some time later he had me install 2 valves inside the house so he could try to fix it himself....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

skoronesa said:


> I never said he didn't and I was ok with some of the tariffs he put in place. I mean we need actual legislation through congress, not just executive actions.


LOL..if pro and con are opposites ...and progress means to get ahead and make ways..well your left with congress..lmfao...


----------



## OpenSights

Cousin in law wants me to finish his new shower.....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Cousin in law wants me to finish his new shower.....
> 
> View attachment 128607


didnt you post this in another thread???


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> didnt you post this in another thread???


I thought I posted it in this thread and didn’t see it when I looked today after my jobs....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> I thought I posted it in this thread and didn’t see it when I looked today after my jobs....


its definitaley in another thread..I dont know which one, but it started an arguement over propress vs sharkbite fittings...


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> I thought I posted it in this thread and didn’t see it when I looked today after my jobs....


You are losing it! Check like 10 posts before this one. 🤣


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> You are losing it! Check like 10 posts before this one. 🤣


lmfao...hes spending too much on testing his brews....


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lmfao...hes spending too much on testing his brews....


I heard you can get drunk drinking beer? No?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I heard you can get drunk drinking beer? No?


if you drink fast enough....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> You are losing it! Check like 10 posts before this one. 🤣


heres the post... Winners*

well I was half right, he posted it before in this thread...


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Tile guy? We don't need no stinkin tile guy!


----------



## OpenSights

hewhodigsholes said:


> Tile guy? We don't need no stinkin tile guy!
> 
> View attachment 128619


Gonzo or Short Circuit robot?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

they shoulda used gorilla tape......


----------



## Logtec




----------



## Debo22

hewhodigsholes said:


> Tile guy? We don't need no stinkin tile guy!
> 
> View attachment 128619


Yep, F... tile guys and F... changing your furnace filter until the furnace repair guy shows up.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

OpenSights said:


> Gonzo or Short Circuit robot?


Crow from Mystery Science Theater!


----------



## Tango

It's official we can close PZ for good. This is the last nail in the coffin. A Chinese woman sent me this picture, she says the paper bags underneath the water heater are sagging and stretching the pipe causing a leak!! I'm waiting for stair pics to give an estimate.

I can't believe it!!


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> It's official we can close PZ for good. This is the last nail in the coffin. A Chinese woman sent me this picture, she says the paper bags underneath the water heater are sagging and stretching the pipe causing a leak!! I'm waiting for stair pics to give an estimate.
> 
> I can't believe it!!


Just as I thought she didn't send stair pics, I'm positive they'll call somebody to put some putty or something. She probably thinks I'm cheating them into replacing it.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Those GE water heaters are so crappy that Home Depot doesn’t even sell them anymore. You can buy one from Wayfair though lol


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> Those GE water heaters are so crappy that Home Depot doesn’t even sell them anymore. You can buy one from Wayfair though lol



That's what I had when I bought the house, I decided to swap it out after 10 years just in case. I replaced one element and cleaned the elements twice after that because they were crudy and making sizzling sounds.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> That's what I had when I bought the house, I decided to swap it out after 10 years just in case. I replaced one element and cleaned the elements twice after that because they were crudy and making sizzling sounds.


I had a friend who bought one and I installed it for him. The tank leaked right out of the box. We took it back to HD and got another one... same thing!!! Finally the third one didn’t leak.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> That's what I had when I bought the house, I decided to swap it out after 10 years just in case. I replaced one element and cleaned the elements twice after that because they were crudy and making sizzling sounds.


The sizzling sound is the water boiling on the surface of the element when it's starting to reach full temp. I can't recall a properly working electric water heater that I didn't hear make that sound. Except maybe the old "stone lined" water heaters, but you ain't gonna hear schit through 4" of concrete!


----------



## Dontbitenails

Off set toilet flange. House is 14 years old. Carpenter coming Monday to box off and properly support. Tile floor above is at least 3/16" off level in 12 inches so house is full of issues. Bottom of joist / beam is level even after hacking.


----------



## OpenSights

Master a I did a basement bath finish yesterday. The guy buying his business did the rough and the GC did not like his work, so we had to do it.
BWV was glued shut. Once I popped it out I found the line was full of drywall mud.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> Master a I did a basement bath finish yesterday. The guy buying his business did the rough and the GC did not like his work, so we had to do it.
> BWV was glued shut. Once I popped it out I found the line was full of drywall mud.
> View attachment 128639
> View attachment 128640
> View attachment 128641


looks like someone fuking with you and poured spackle down the pipe on purpose...


----------



## OpenSights

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like someone fuking with you and poured spackle down the pipe on purpose...


Believe me, the GC knows exactly who did it. He was more pissed than us. I was more pissed a the rough in plumber. He was told to put the check valve in front of the the cabinet, he put it under the cabinet. Had to perform surgery just to get to it....


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

I spoke too soon, we can't close PZ just yet, I have more more more more... A washing machine hose for the hot side. Dirt crawl space and good luck to those who'll replace the heater, I had to hunch over real bad to get onto the 2' wide stairs. The guy had the audacity not to sign my last signature before checking if he had water that was hot enough. I told him it had nothing to do with the pipe.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 

Guy here is renovating a little at a time. Where the kitchen sink was is now a front door. Clogged line job. Yep a reno done by the step father, he said they fired him because he never reno'd before. He asked me if I could break concrete and repipe. NO!

As a side note I need to change my car's license plates, I was thinking of going with HACKS ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

lmfao..you have to admit some people do get creative with plumbing....


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Guy here is renovating a little at a time. Where the kitchen sink was is now a front door. Clogged line job. Yep a reno done by the step father, he said they fired him because he never reno'd before. He asked me if I could break concrete and repipe. NO!
> 
> As a side note I need to change my car's license plates, I was thinking of going with HACKS ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 128662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128664


I never knew you could actually screw a CO plug into a dishwasher tailpiece. You learn something new every day. I wonder if there’s a top hat washer in there?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lmfao..you have to admit some people do get creative with plumbing....


Put a "like" damn it! You know because I entertain you on a daily basis.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Put a "like" damn it! You know because I entertain you on a daily basis.


I gotta make you work for them..why do we get any prizes for likes??


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Why a washing machine hose on the hot side ? Why not pipe straight to hot side with copper


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why a washing machine hose on the hot side ? Why not pipe straight to hot side with copper


Our word DIY! People around here will do everything in their power to reuse any scrap they have or go to HD on a trek to put 50 fitting together. So much so my supplier has put up signs they are not there for diy mouse trap contraptions.


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gotta make you work for them..why do we get any prizes for likes??


Resistance is futile...just do it.

Thanks for the like, it's appreciated, that's the prize...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> Resistance is futile...just do it.
> 
> Thanks for the like, it's appreciated, that's the prize...


geez now you sound like some of the women I go out with...." needy"..lmao...


----------



## OpenSights

My kid is 12 and going through puberty. He’s a bull in a China shop! He hit the kitchen faucet I put in the laundry tub that’s acting as our lav until I turn that bathroom into a laundry room And broke the deck. Told him he needs to fix it this weekend.
Granted, a single hole faucet (free, customer just didn’t like it) without extra support isn’t good with a mustee.
I told him I would help with the plumbing, and help him figure out how to reinforce it. I worked all day yesterday, had two mains this morning and 5 hours catching up with friends who are seldom in town. To his credit he did his best. I don’t think it was a good idea to introduce him to the Red Green show! (Excuse looks, temp situation during a very slow construction project!)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> My kid is 12 and going through puberty. He’s a bull in a China shop! He hit the kitchen faucet I put in the laundry tub that’s acting as our lav until I turn that bathroom into a laundry room And broke the deck. Told him he needs to fix it this weekend.
> Granted, a single hole faucet (free, customer just didn’t like it) without extra support isn’t good with a mustee.
> I told him I would help with the plumbing, and help him figure out how to reinforce it. I worked all day yesterday, had two mains this morning and 5 hours catching up with friends who are seldom in town. To his credit he did his best. I don’t think it was a good idea to introduce him to the Red Green show! (Excuse looks, temp situation during a very slow construction project!)
> View attachment 128705


better get him a box of rubbers now....duct tape doesnt work well for that..............lmao...


----------



## Tango

I was cheated today, some diy had me install a tub/shower rough. When it was time to pay he argued my rate saying he saw the suggested rate from the association and I was charging way more and he didn't want to pay the 15 minutes of me packing up. Told him he could of shopped for someone else and he signed the contract that clearly states that packing my tools away was remunerable. I gave him the 15 minutes and told him and his wife to never ever call me again.

That's another gang I will refuse to work for again, those who start a diy a project. But I had kept a few aces up my sleeve just in case since he's doing the rest of the plumbing himself... I never told him what to do with the toilet flange, lockness lav trap, junk clogging the fill valve, off center tub drain by an inch and without a p-trap. As long as he doesn't decide to leave a bad review of file a complaint, I'm going to laugh in the end.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Repeat customer tried his luck to unclog his kitchen line with this wonderful tool. He couldn't get it out, I had to cut it out and the clog was at 25-35 feet, huge hair ball the size of the pipe...


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

When they install those undermount sinks on new construction... It's good business for me after 6 years. The guy with his father tried gorilla glue without success.


----------



## Tango




----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> View attachment 128745


Someone got locked inside the crafts store overnight! lolz


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> View attachment 128745


WTF is that????? how the fuk you gonna clean schit off them stones....and the amount of piss they soak up will have that bathroom smelling like the public toilets at grand central station...


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Tango said:


> View attachment 128745


Gotta admit, its a cool look. 



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> WTF is that????? how the fuk you gonna clean schit off them stones....and the amount of piss they soak up will have that bathroom smelling like the public toilets at grand central station...


Maybe you could seal it up with marine epoxy? That stuff that they make countertops out of?


----------



## Tango

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> WTF is that????? how the fuk you gonna clean schit off them stones....and the amount of piss they soak up will have that bathroom smelling like the public toilets at grand central station...



I've been to a house where their living room is a show. No one is allowed in or sit. It's just for show while they home owners sit in another room with old furniture..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

hewhodigsholes said:


> Gotta admit, its a cool look.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could seal it up with marine epoxy? That stuff that they make countertops out of?


I dont know if it will go on thick enough and not run off the sides and downward slopes...to make it really sanitary, you have to make smooth and fill in all those nook and cranies in the stone and the porousness of the stones themselves..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tango said:


> I've been to a house where their living room is a show. No one is allowed in or sit. It's just for show while they home owners sit in another room with old furniture..


when I worked for a plumber, we did a fancy show bathroom in a house, it was over 60,000 at least 30 years ago..so whats that worth today?? I looked it up, a little over $123,000.00....so they spend a huge amount for a show bathroom noone will ever use...


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

I asked the guy for pics even though I don't work for this group anymore, but he sure sent a Gem! How many other chuckles can you find other than the yellow arrows!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

The other apprentice on the repipe got a little gung-ho with the cutting out the old copper today.


----------



## Tango

hewhodigsholes said:


> The other apprentice on the repipe got a little gung-ho with the cutting out the old copper today.


Ah $hit the air conditioning line!

Did I ever tell you how I severed a water main by cutting out a drain...


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Tango said:


> Ah $hit the air conditioning line!
> 
> Did I ever tell you how I severed a water main by cutting out a drain...


Sounds familiar. This guy was running around asking if he was gonna die from AC poisoning. He got a face full of 410A and the rest of us listened to our profit margin disappear.


----------



## sparky

hewhodigsholes said:


> Sounds familiar. This guy was running around asking if he was gonna die from AC poisoning. He got a face full of 410A and the rest of us listened to our profit margin disappear.


He was not properly supervised lolololololol


----------



## Nazareth

Apology for the hiatus


Guy tried tightening on his own tub spout











Friday 7:30pm zip trick


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> ...........
> View attachment 128890


You don't have any hose clamps on the van? I have a drawer full! Probably could have used a pex ring, fock the next guy!!

The great thing about copper is that as long as you cut your nipples the same length it won't look like azz when you do something like that manifold. 

I guess they should have moved those manifolds a little further apart and gotten a 1"x3/4"x1" tee. I find for service, it's much more space saving to stock regular tees and just use bushings when needed. Of course for a new install you'd order what you'd like.


----------



## chonkie

Well so much for using this supply line.


----------



## Cagey57

chonkie said:


> Well so much for using this supply line.
> View attachment 128894


I bet that is the new "Gender Neutral" type. Nobody get offended except the Plumber.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


Guy tried to change out the cartridge himself and he shut the main for 15 hours instead of the 2 included valves... Anyway these are no longer available. Bonus pic in the basement of the bathtub.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original


Woman sold the house and the buyer's inspector found a strange spot with the Infra Red. Joint not glued!! As a bonus the guy there broke the plastic bolt while putting a new toilet and he wanted me to fix it....Until I found some hacking underneath... I explained I might be there the whole day with a 2" subfloor and concrete underneath and the toilet floating 3/8" in the air. He said to leave it alone. Thank you I don't have to touch that $hit!! Man she was annoying!!

Last but not least she said the frost bib had burst like 4 years ago and created a lot of water.... Yep didn't learn the first time and leaving a Y on the hose bib all winter. I guess I'll be replacing that too when she turns it on again!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

chonkie said:


> Well so much for using this supply line.
> View attachment 128894


Sweat it on there! Who cares about the next guy?! 🤣


----------



## Nazareth

I was repairing the dishwasher connection, I used a clamp


skoronesa said:


> You don't have any hose clamps on the van? I have a drawer full! Probably could have used a pex ring, fock the next guy!!
> 
> The great thing about copper is that as long as you cut your nipples the same length it won't look like azz when you do something like that manifold.
> 
> I guess they should have moved those manifolds a little further apart and gotten a 1"x3/4"x1" tee. I find for service, it's much more space saving to stock regular tees and just use bushings when needed. Of course for a new install you'd order what you'd like.


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> I was repairing the dishwasher connection, I used a clamp


Oh. It seemed like you were saying that was your fix on a friday night, not that you were giving the last guy the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Oh. It seemed like you were saying that was your fix on a friday night, not that you were giving the last guy the benefit of the doubt.


I think he was there on a Friday at 7:30pm to fix a leak from a hacks zip tie trick


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Woman bought the house with the kitchen redone.....Sure sure. I may get to fix these hacks later down the road... Let's see if it fries the electrical panel.
Dishwasher drain and water supply.


----------



## The Dane

Here is what I found today. I didn't get the best pictures. It's a castiron pipe sticking up out of the concrete and has a 1¹/²" abs pipe tied in that runs up to a kitchen sink. On the left of the toilet is the wallhung lav and further left a shower raised up on a base. Shower looks too low to have a p-trap then the 1¹/²" pvs pipe runs from there laying on the floor and picks up the lav with a tee on its back and in opposite direction of flow. From the tee it goes up and offsets with 2 90 elbows to the lav with no trap. The pipe continues on the floor and dumps in to a sump pit.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thumper

The Dane said:


> Here is what I found today. I didn't get the best pictures. It's a castiron pipe sticking up out of the concrete and has a 1¹/²" abs pipe tied in that runs up to a kitchen sink. On the left of the toilet is the wallhung lav and further left a shower raised up on a base. Shower looks too low to have a p-trap then the 1¹/²" pvs pipe runs from there laying on the floor and picks up the lav with a tee on its back and in opposite direction of flow. From the tee it goes up and offsets with 2 90 elbows to the lav with no trap. The pipe continues on the floor and dumps in to a sump pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Run!


----------



## The Dane

thumper said:


> Run!


No need. It's a good guy I know. Not a close friend just a good guy. The plan is for him to demo that little room and build a little bigger room. He will cut the concrete and I'll redo the drains and water to be done correctly and to make him a real bathroom.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dontbitenails

Crane junk 









Will be replacing toilet after pricing repair parts customer wants a taller toilet. Thanks Crane for another sale


----------



## Tango

Dontbitenails said:


> Crane junk
> 
> 
> Will be replacing toilet after pricing repair parts customer wants a taller toilet. Thanks Crane for another sale


Amoorican Standurd bought out crane many years ago.


----------



## The cable guy

Started a a leaking shower pan today...
Picture is of a copper manifold that was 1/4" below the tile in the shower. ******* who redid the shower cut a notch in the gray liner to make room for the copper before running it over for the shower valve! Sorry didn't get pictures once all the mortar was out. Also sorry for not posting much been working my ass off here lately. Hope y'all are all doing well


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Guy here decided it was a good idea to hire a hack to redo the entire 1st floor including the plumbing. He cried hiring pro was expensive. Told him good luck when he sells the house, he'll probably get sued or the pipes might bust before and nice to see dipping his dishes in the toilet before putting them away. I'll have some of it to redo next week. I bet he'll call sometime later about the bathtub leaking.

Who knew you could crimp poly-b on pex fittings! How about this nice sink, dotted lines makes perfect while dunking your supposedly clean dishes in sewer gas.....


----------



## sparky

The cable guy said:


> Started a a leaking shower pan today...
> Picture is of a copper manifold that was 1/4" below the tile in the shower. ***** who redid the shower cut a notch in the gray liner to make room for the copper before running it over for the shower valve! Sorry didn't get pictures once all the mortar was out. Also sorry for not posting much been working my ass off here lately. Hope y'all are all doing well


What a mess


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Guy here decided it was a good idea to hire a hack to redo the entire 1st floor including the plumbing. He cried hiring pro was expensive. Told him good luck when he sells the house, he'll probably get sued or the pipes might bust before and nice to see dipping his dishes in the toilet before putting them away. I'll have some of it to redo next week. I bet he'll call sometime later about the bathtub leaking.
> 
> Who knew you could crimp poly-b on pex fittings! How about this nice sink, dotted lines makes perfect while dunking your supposedly clean dishes in sewer gas.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128953


What a mess


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ............Who knew you could crimp poly-b on pex fittings! How about this nice sink, dotted lines makes perfect while dunking your supposedly clean dishes in sewer gas.....


That certainly is a hacked up mess, but I do see a trap back there. Mind you dishwashers have check valves and traps built in too.


----------



## Debo22

Rule #4 in plumbing. Never thread a metal male into pvc female


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Rule #4 in plumbing. Never thread a metal male into pvc female


What if you put 2 hose clamps, one reversed to the other?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> What if you put 2 hose clamps, one reversed to the other?


They can still crack even with hose clamps. 

One of the wham bam thank you mam "water treatment specialists" around here uses 1" pvc female adapters on the back of their softeners and they use hose clamps because they've had them split before. Well they stil split!


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Full story in the soaps...


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> They can still crack even with hose clamps.
> 
> One of the wham bam thank you mam "water treatment specialists" around here uses 1" pvc female adapters on the back of their softeners and they use hose clamps because they've had them split before. Well they stil split!


So the only option is using a pvc male into a galvanized coupling or into the tee?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> So the only option is using a pvc male into a galvanized coupling or into the tee?


Yes, but why on earth would anyone use pvc and galv for water lines when they are arguably the two worst options? Oh right, because they're cheap phucks.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> So the only option is using a pvc male into a galvanized coupling or into the tee?


It would be better to use a brass coupling and a pvc male adapter than that crappy setup


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> So the only option is using a pvc male into a galvanized coupling or into the tee?


I removed the nipple and went into the tee with a male adapter. Only had schedule 80 pvc and didn’t want to go to the supply house for schedule 40.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> They can still crack even with hose clamps.
> 
> One of the wham bam thank you mam "water treatment specialists" around here uses 1" pvc female adapters on the back of their softeners and they use hose clamps because they've had them split before. Well they stil split!


Damn, how did you know it was a “water treatment specialist“?


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Damn, how did you know it was a “water treatment specialist“?


It's the same reason I know it was a "Rooter" when the customer tells me the last guy charged 400$ to blow compressed air through the line and then tried to sell them a dig. 

Some things never change.


----------



## OpenSights

All the same house. A property manager’s own house. Yes, he did it himself.


----------



## Nazareth

Moved into a nice new shop that's triple the size of our last shop on Friday. Some guy jetted the lines on Tuesday, then didn't tell them to pump the septic. Boss took a leak in the urinal on Friday night, and the urinal kept running. 

Sure enough we came in on Saturday to keep the move going and it was all backed up through the receptor in the shop.

We stuck the camera down the line and located the lid, and it was under two massive tractor tires. We had to get everyone in the company to come over to move em. Got it pumped at about 10pm.

Had to throw about 8,000$ worth of pipe away, and some misc material. 

Lucky it's a lease, insurance company is going to cover all of it.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Once again they told me it was done by a reno company... No P-trap for the shower and I couldn't even run the 5/16" snake more than 10 inches in. Had to use another method. They built a base for cripes sake!

Anyone have an idea to open a biz and make money from "catch a hack"? The association makes probably?? 5-10K per conviction? It would be nice to have a piece of the action.


----------



## The Dane

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Once again they told me it was done by a reno company... No P-trap for the shower and I couldn't even run the 5/16" snake more than 10 inches in. Had to use another method. They built a base for cripes sake!
> 
> Anyone have an idea to open a biz and make money from "catch a hack"? The association makes probably?? 5-10K per conviction? It would be nice to have a piece of the action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129053
> 
> 
> View attachment 129054


Any chance they dumped the shower in an existing floor drain? I have seen that here many times.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Any chance they dumped the shower in an existing floor drain? I have seen that here many times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Probably, I've seen that before. The funniest is when they decide to put a toilet on the main cleanout.


----------



## Tango

Tango said:


> *Another one... Walk away... No charge*
> 
> So this guy removed the old cabinets and re-piped the kitchen drain himself and the wife chose an expensive marble counter top and an undermount sink. Sorry sir but no can do today, unless you want to remove the entire kitchen or the bathtub on the other side of the wall to get to the stack, redo the stack because I bet there will be more surprises, take your pick. Maybe a bulk head in the basement if we reroute under the floor and still won't be 100% code or call another plumber... He was saying he was going to get help from his GC neighbor, great more hacking, good luck!
> 
> No charge, I hope he doesn't call back, he seems to be a good guy but the drains are a literal $hit show. Diy fubar galore! No p-trap for the laundry. The best if the for the laundry line overflow into some buckets, comes with an inverted P-trap , very ingenious! Sometimes I get tired of all the hacks, this one in particular because you can't bring anything to code. without destroying the whole place. This one deserves flat rate like 3-4 times my rate but since he knows my regular rate I would be working extra hard and eroding my mind.
> 
> Second pic, No p-trap for the tub and leaking too! I bet he did that part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128118
> View attachment 128119
> View attachment 128120
> View attachment 128121
> View attachment 128122




Remember this story almost 2 months ago? A woman called me today to say they had installed a granite countertop and they made a mistake. Told her to send a pic the kitchen drain way too high. I gave her a rough estimate and she gave me the address and it rang a bell, is your husband in the military? She said yes. Mam I refused the job back then and it's still no. Either she didn't check or whatever. So I'm wondering no one had hooked up the sink in 2 months, she didn't call anybody else or did everyone else refuse? 

She texted me 15 minutes later if I would do the job if the cabinet were removed. no no NO NO!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Why you don't use CPVC on a tankless. Or install a tankless yourself for that matter.









You know what landlord? Probably best not to do any more of your own plumbing.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

And here's the customer provided replacement. Not proud of it, and we did tell the customer many times and wrote on the invoice that it couldn't keep up with the whole house.


----------



## OpenSights

hewhodigsholes said:


> And here's the customer provided replacement. Not proud of it, and we did tell the customer many times and wrote on the invoice that it couldn't keep up with the whole house.
> 
> View attachment 129093


Big azz insta-hot for a kitchen tap!


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> And here's the customer provided replacement. Not proud of it, and we did tell the customer many times and wrote on the invoice that it couldn't keep up with the whole house.


What marketing genius thought to put the craftsman logo on a tankless water heater of all things?


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> What marketing genius thought to put the craftsman logo on a tankless water heater of all things?


Our local Sears closed a year or two ago. A friend of mine worked there and said it was one of the more profitable stores nationwide. They had just signed a new lease, then the LL bought out the lease. The building has only been used for Covid related stuff. Testing and now vaccinations.


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## Tango

Tango Original

DIY ball float...
DIY Flapper chain grab.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Guy told me he had hired a reno company and as usual no plumbers were hired. Guy was upset he had a big mess but I bet it's been leaking for a very long time until the unglued joint popped out. He wasn't too happy to sign the waiver.

He then asked if I would do it to code. Nope I don't do any renos, it's a very old house that was converted into apartments and back into a residence, it looked like a fun house with a bunch of dead ends and narrow escape corridors.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

I got paid well today to get rid of this... Look a screw with teflon! Today was great day a repeat customer, no whining! Second job was a referral and got a tip. Finally went for a drive afterwards without the need to cool off from daily insults.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> I got paid well today to get rid of this...............



Where's the after pic?


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Where's the after pic?


It's the winner's thread, not "show your work thread". 

Plus I'm not showing the proper way for all the diy that snoop in.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> It's the winner's thread, not "show your work thread".
> 
> Plus I'm not showing the proper way for all the diy that snoop in.


Then put it in the business section.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Clearly us putty vs silicone guys have been doing it all wrong. The correct answer is Gorilla Glue.










Leaked like a sieve *and *made the drain slow. 🤣


----------



## Nazareth

Guy put a mesh bag full of loose gravel around the hose because it kept flying out of the laundry sink, which drains like this..


----------



## Nazareth

Earthquake straps? Nah, the chain outta do it!


----------



## Nazareth

The old dirt crutch trick

The hard pipe gas line runs right in front of the access door for the furnace and filter rack, no unions

The random hose on the ground actually goes through this vent on the wall..










It runs outside. The hose is combustion air for the furnace


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## Nazareth




----------



## Nazareth

Stolen from a fb group


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

I was discouraged. A full spacer surround? When I pulled it some bozo instead of screwing the flange to the floor and leveling the lead he put 3/8" of plaster of paris under the flange hoping it would stick... took 1 hour to chip the junk underneath.


----------



## Nazareth

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> I was discouraged. A full spacer surround? When I pulled it some bozo instead of screwing the flange to the floor and leveling the lead he put 3/8" of plaster of paris under the flange hoping it would stick... took 1 hour to chip the junk underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129266
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129267


The angle stop coming out of the floor is a nice touch


----------



## Tango

Nazareth said:


> The angle stop coming out of the floor is a nice touch



Here, he said he would let it drip until the full reno....


----------



## The Dane

There was apparently a cable stuck in the traparm on this remodel I'm doing. Took a minute for me to realize why the saw wouldn't advance anymore. I looked inside the 4"X1.5" tee for that traparm. It doesn't look like that was draining much as its completely crusted up. Come to cut the stack in the attic and realized that the last connection before going through the roof had never been poured and the pipe was just loosely sitting in it.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights

The Dane said:


> There was apparently a cable stuck in the traparm on this remodel I'm doing. Took a minute for me to realize why the saw wouldn't advance anymore. I looked inside the 4"X1.5" tee for that traparm. It doesn't look like that was draining much as its completely crusted up. Come to cut the stack in the attic and realized that the last connection before going through the roof had never been poured and the pipe was just loosely sitting in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Over ten years ago I went to a job with my boss, I don’t remember what the job was, but we pulled the stool and video the line. We had to run to the supply house for something and stopped for lunch. When we got back I grabbed the sawzall and headed into the crawl and proceeded to cut the 3” copper. For some reason the blade wouldn’t cut all the way through. Then it dawned on me that I hadn’t pulled the camera back.


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> ........... the last connection before going through the roof had never been poured and the pipe was just loosely sitting in it..........


That's an old trick to catch the water that drips between the flashing and the vent pipe. Wink wink nod nod lolz


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Over ten years ago I went to a job with my boss, I don’t remember what the job was, but we pulled the stool and video the line. We had to run to the supply house for something and stopped for lunch. When we got back I grabbed the sawzall and headed into the crawl and proceeded to cut the 3” copper. For some reason the blade wouldn’t cut all the way through. Then it dawned on me that I hadn’t pulled the camera back.


HAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! My worst nightmare. Better you than me. I was about to cut some orangeburg with my shovel last summer when I realized the camera was still in the line. I almost told an excavator to rip up the old line when my camera was in it the year before. So, so close!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! My worst nightmare. Better you than me. I was about to cut some orangeburg with my shovel last summer when I realized the camera was still in the line. I almost told an excavator to rip up the old line when my camera was in it the year before. So, so close!


That feeling when you stomach sinks down to your butt hole! Oh F’ck!

How often do you come across orangeburg? I’ve only seen it a couple of times. Clay was the more popular piping at that time here.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> That feeling when you stomach sinks down to your butt hole! Oh F’ck!
> 
> How often do you come across orangeburg? I’ve only seen it a couple of times. Clay was the more popular piping at that time here.


I bet you it wasn't that clay was more popular in the 60's/70's, just that there was more construction when clay was in use and less construction when orangeburg was en vogue. OR *clay is more likely to have issues than orangeburg in your area.

You have to keep in mind your perspective. *We as drain snakers aren't going out and cameraing random lines, we are only going to houses that have issues with their waste lines. For instance, there are two blocks of houses I almost never have to snake. Almost all of them have transite lines because they all got connected to town sewer in the 50's. When I do have to snake it's where the transite is connected to clay or cast iron that I find the issue, usually roots, sometimes a bad joint.

For *buried *lines I run into cast iron most often, clay and orangeburg are about even. Often a line will have both orangeburg and clay, likely because most of our clay is very old and would have been patched with orangeburg. On shorter runs the lines are often all cast iron. I rarely run into abs or transite. I have run into a "failed" sched 40 pvc line twice in the past ten years, once was an unglued joint, the other was lifted by a root the size of my arm growing right under the coupling.


----------



## OpenSights

My understanding is that orangeburg was a cheap material used to save metal for the military.
The town I live in had a huge clay pipe factory back in the day! So pre ‘80 pvc underground is non existent, mostly clay, some cast to the street like my old house. I’ve even seen clay used for drainage on a golf course installed less than ten years ago.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OpenSights said:


> Over ten years ago I went to a job with my boss, I don’t remember what the job was, but we pulled the stool and video the line. We had to run to the supply house for something and stopped for lunch. When we got back I grabbed the sawzall and headed into the crawl and proceeded to cut the 3” copper. For some reason the blade wouldn’t cut all the way through. Then it dawned on me that I hadn’t pulled the camera back.


THAT IS WHAT I HAVE RUN INTO OFTEN IN THE SUPPLY SIDE OF THE TRADE
PLUMBERS CUTTING THEIR CAMERA PUSH RODS


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> That's an old trick to catch the water that drips between the flashing and the vent pipe. Wink wink nod nod lolz


You had me for a minute there until the wink and nod 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Full story in the soaps, but he tried to change out the whole tub/shower faucet by twisting the spouts. That's how it's done in the movies...









The Adventures of the Soap Opera


Got up to find 117 likes, I was like WTF a spammer had fun while I was away? Nope it was the Dane! I thought I was writing these stories for only for a few people, now 1 more. Cool! :p




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## OpenSights

Pointless clean out and no screws for the flange.


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> Over ten years ago I went to a job with my boss, I don’t remember what the job was, but we pulled the stool and video the line. We had to run to the supply house for something and stopped for lunch. When we got back I grabbed the sawzall and headed into the crawl and proceeded to cut the 3” copper. For some reason the blade wouldn’t cut all the way through. Then it dawned on me that I hadn’t pulled the camera back.


Hahahahaha,no paycheck for 2-months


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> Pointless clean out and no screws for the flange.
> View attachment 129282
> View attachment 129283


Did it have petrified piss all along the sides of the pipe like most do around here cause they to lazy and tight to flush toilet


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Pointless clean out and no screws for the flange.


You know it's a hack job when it's an all plastic flange.


----------



## OpenSights

sparky said:


> Did it have petrified piss all along the sides of the pipe like most do around here cause they to lazy and tight to flush toilet


Actually no. They used dope.


----------



## OldNelly

skoronesa said:


> You know it's a hack job when it's an all plastic flange.


Come on, stainless flanges cost like fifteen cents more.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> You know it's a hack job when it's an all plastic flange.


Have you ever seen the stainless rings fail? Just qurious as I believe they can still rust just takes alot more but if they get constantly wet I could see it happen. It's more that I really just don't trust that tiny lip that holds it to the pvc. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky

It ugh


The Dane said:


> Have you ever seen the stainless rings fail? Just qurious as I believe they can still rust just takes alot more but if they get constantly wet I could see it happen. It's more that I really just don't trust that tiny lip that holds it to the pvc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


im with you,I like the plastic flanges and toilet is installed properly there are no problems


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> Have you ever seen the stainless rings fail? Just qurious as I believe they can still rust just takes alot more but if they get constantly wet I could see it happen. It's more that I really just don't trust that tiny lip that holds it to the pvc.





sparky said:


> ....
> im with you,I like the plastic flanges and toilet is installed properly there are no problems


I understand why you're worried but no, I have never seen the stainless flanges rust at all. The "tiny lip" that holds the plastic flange up in the stainless ring isn't really tiny. Also, it's only job is to hold the wax to the toilet, it shouldn't have any weight on it. Since the stainless flange never fails the toilet won't rock in such a way that the pipe is pulled.

Now if you use crappy fasteners or the floor rots out, that's another issue altogether. Large tapcons make great wood screws.

I have seen to many all plastic flanges fail to even think about installing one.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I have seen way more metal flanges fail than PVC, including stainless. I hate the metal ones with a red painted coating. I've seen them rust out that were only a few years old. I've seen very few PVC fail, only one or two not including the one that I broke as a 1st year.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> I have seen way more metal flanges fail than PVC, including stainless. I hate the metal ones with a red painted coating. I've seen them rust out that were only a few years old. I've seen very few PVC fail, only one or two not including the one that I broke as a 1st year.


You've seen properly installed stainless flanges fail? 

I've seen the all plastic ones fail from age/shrinking(ABS) and people rocking/walking into the toilet(ABS & PVC). When the joni bolts get tightened it stresses the pastic and eventually it just snaps. Granted most of the ones I've seen were decades old. Stainless doesn't go bad though.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

When the diy do their own water heaters...Lucky the house didn't burn down, no connecter either.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Tango's famous putty trick..... is versatile.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

A company I worked for only 2 days (The one I arrived to work on a bicycle). The guy was not happy to sign the paperwork it wasn't to code and said no one else told him. Well I'm covering my butt the others don't care, that's the type of work they do.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Tango's famous putty trick..... is versatile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129356
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129357


Silicone would have been much better in this situation lololololololol


----------



## Nazareth

I know this isn't really the place for HVAC, but I went to go turn the gas off at the meter and saw this. There's a condenser under there


----------



## OldNelly

skoronesa said:


> I have seen to many all plastic flanges fail to even think about installing one.


Word.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

What a day, 4 jobs, 3 price whinners. 

One job the water heater safety valve was dripping a lot and the woman thought her divorced ex (still living with her) had sabotaged it. Crazy people! 

Last job the wife said she wanted me to fix the lav leak even if the husband didn't want to pay for it. All 4 flex lines(8 joints) under the lav were only finger tight!! ....Which also ruined the ceiling. The guy was silent but boiling angry at the bill when he got home and I was leaving even if I saved them from a major flood. And people constantly say I should of become a plumber. I'm about to slap them behind the head when they say that.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 

The tape was so sticky I couldn't take it off with the torch or carb cleaner, I had to cut the pipe all the way back. Guy said he was living with the tape for the last 15 years.


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> What a day, 4 jobs, 3 price whinners.
> 
> One job the water heater safety valve was dripping a lot and the woman thought her divorced ex (still living with her) had sabotaged it. Crazy people!
> 
> Last job the wife said she wanted me to fix the lav leak even if the husband didn't want to pay for it. All 4 flex lines(8 joints) under the lav were only finger tight!! ....Which also ruined the ceiling. The guy was silent but boiling angry at the bill when he got home and I was leaving even if I saved them from a major flood. And people constantly say I should of become a plumber. I'm about to slap them behind the head when they say that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129379
> 
> 
> View attachment 129380


S trap. Illegal here.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> S trap. Illegal here.


DIY or Hacks who reno'd the house, same house where there was a 4" dryer pipe directly on water lines(January)


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Home made diswasher drain including a galvi bushing and extension cord. Bonus it'll be fun to replace this water heater by removing the diy laundry tub.


----------



## Nazareth

last one is where the fire suppression ties into the boiler feed.


yeah you heard me


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> .......last one is where the fire suppression ties into the boiler feed.
> .............



But then the boiler won't fire!!!


----------



## Tango

Nazareth said:


> last one is where the fire suppression ties into the boiler feed.
> 
> 
> yeah you heard me


I see asbestos wrap! 

Also first time I see a 3" containing some strapping for the pipe support.


----------



## Debo22

Kustom clean out beauty cover


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Another DIY Mickey Mouse contraption, new owner says it's wobbly, I said what, the tub isn't even made for this sort of thing. But anyway take your pick, I destroy the tub skirts or the shower?


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Who knew you could crimp pex fittings and rings into poly-B. I asked the guy how do like to gamble risk?


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Another DIY Mickey Mouse contraption, new owner says it's wobbly, I said what, the tub isn't even made for this sort of thing. But anyway take your pick, I destroy the tub skirts or the shower?
> 
> 
> View attachment 129462
> 
> 
> View attachment 129463


You can attempt to open the drywall and give it the ol reach around


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

New home owners just bought the house, tub leaking, shower cracked to hell probably getting moldy and everything under the tile getting rotted out, toilet loose with stains coming from underneath, main valve dripping. I told them the more time I spend there the more diy I'll find.

Hidden valves under tile with kinked hoses, the tub skirt plywood wasn't even screwed and tile tile just peeled and broke off. I heard they will try and mediate to get some money back...Good luck with that. If they were so damn cheap in doing their own crap reno what makes you think they'll help you finance all their diy $hit.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> You can attempt to open the drywall and give it the ol reach around


Impossible, there's going to be a 2x4 in the way and I'm not a contortionist. I've too much other hacking to fix.

Seriously the pandemic will provide me with an abundance of diy hacking tear out till the day I die. Why you ask, the big box stores are FULL during the week, I have a hard time finding a parking spot, I've never seen so many people, these places are so packed everyone is reno'ing, If I were to reno I'd have 6 full bath reno every week, they all want it for 200$ though. The guy in the plumbing isle was discouraged by the line up of diy waiting for him to explain how to do their own plumbing and fubar it for the new home owner. There will be a lot of lawsuits from the new owners.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Impossible, there's going to be a 2x4 in the way and I'm not a contortionist. I've too much other hacking to fix.
> ...........


Pretty sure he was joking and just wanted a reason to talk to you about reach arounds


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Pretty sure he was joking and just wanted a reason to talk to you about reach arounds


A little joking and a little serious, botched installs like that probably don’t have much structural framing. And who doesn’t like to crowbar in a good reach around reference?


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> A little joking and a little serious, botched installs like that probably don’t have much structural framing. And who doesn’t like to crowbar in a good reach around reference?


Ah sorry sir to destroy your wall but I can't reach it but you still owe me 200$ for trying!  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> Ah sorry sir to destroy your wall but I can't reach it but you still owe me 200$ for trying!  🤷‍♂️


And sorry but now you have to hire a drywall guy to patch it. Good luck


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> And sorry but now you have to hire a drywall guy to patch it. Good luck


Had a woman this week thinking parts were included in the hourly rate! Usually it was the accents who thought like that.

Sure mam for 1 hour at 100$/hr of work you will get a new AC replacement.(Retail value 2000$). Yep makes sense.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Had a woman this week thinking parts were included in the hourly rate! Usually it was the accents who thought like that.
> 
> Sure mam for 1 hour at 100$/hr of work you will get a new AC replacement.(Retail value 2000$). Yep makes sense.


You fix A/C systems?


----------



## Debo22

Putty or silicone? Neither, just use the cardboard ring that’s supposed to go under the sink. How this never leaked is beyond me.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Putty or silicone? Neither, just use the *cardboard* ring that’s supposed to go under the sink. *How this never leaked is beyond me.*
> View attachment 129476



It's never ceased to amaze me where you can use cardboard/paper for a seal. It seems ridiculous until you remember it's just plant matter and we've use oakum for sealing between the wood planks of ships for what? 10,000years? Trees only leak when the darn hose heads poke holes in 'em!! 

Cotton string on steel pipe, the washer on a sloan vacuum breaker, bonnet nut washers. As long as there's little to no movement, the material won't suffer abrasion, and the seal remains intact.

Check out this Sexauer kit, there's a comma after the word asbestos. It's not all asbestos fiber seals, it's asbestos AND fiber seals. What kind of fiber? Paper.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> You fix A/C systems?


Just an example. Like saying for100$/hr the materials of a complete reno is included.


----------



## OpenSights

Looked at a rental today for a friend. It’s his last house, sold all the rest. He has this one rented for $1200/mo. I told him to just sell it as is, but he still wants everything brought up to code.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Clogged laundry line call, dipped the snake 6" and said to myself nope!! Here's what I found when I cut out the wall :


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Original call was a pissing pipe going to the hose bib, snow plow guy ripped out the hose bib and decided to replace it himself, shoved an SB fitting, a piece of copper onto those plastic compression couplings... well it leaked big time. He didn't even screw in the hose bib. It was rotating 360 degrees! I suggested to the woman if she wanted she could file a complaint and he'd get a huge fine for illegal plumbing.

As a bonus the previous owner was a super DIY ...... hmm transition glue....


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

This is what happens when people think I charge too much for a dishwasher install, they go to the local hack. 1/2" dishwasher wye barb with 3/4 barb" onto 1/2" barb.

Bonus in the same condo the hacker toilet install leaked for so long it started to grow a fungus forest with roots and all around the flange! Gotta rip out the floor now.


----------



## chonkie

Wow, plastic toilet flange bolts! Haven't seen those before now.


----------



## Tango

chonkie said:


> Wow, plastic toilet flange bolts! Haven't seen those before now.


Very popular on new construction, it's all about saving 2 dollars.


----------



## Dontbitenails

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Clogged laundry line call, dipped the snake 6" and said to myself nope!! Here's what I found when I cut out the wall :
> 
> View attachment 129568
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129570
> 
> 
> View attachment 129569


2 traps are better than one ,,,


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> Looked at a rental today for a friend. It’s his last house, sold all the rest. He has this one rented for $1200/mo. I told him to just sell it as is, but he still wants everything brought up to code.
> View attachment 129492
> View attachment 129493
> View attachment 129494
> View attachment 129495
> View attachment 129496


Dang tango you really messed this one up lolololololololo


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Tango Original
> 
> Original call was a pissing pipe going to the hose bib, snow plow guy ripped out the hose bib and decided to replace it himself, shoved an SB fitting, a piece of copper onto those plastic compression couplings... well it leaked big time. He didn't even screw in the hose bib. It was rotating 360 degrees! I suggested to the woman if she wanted she could file a complaint and he'd get a huge fine for illegal plumbing.
> 
> As a bonus the previous owner was a super DIY ...... hmm transition glue....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129573
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129574
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129572



Somebody should be shot


----------



## Dontbitenails

Never understood why you would put the metal washer under the plastic one . They broke off the Johnny bolts as well . WINNERS !!!


----------



## The Dane

Had a late evening call yesterday for a guy who was setting his new toilet after getting new flooring. When he touched the straight compression it blew right off. I'm surprised it held that long. Some hack used Teflon tape under the brass ferrule. Yes UNDER the ferrule. Oh and he didn't thing to plug the pipe coming up from the floor with a finger so the water blew right up to the ceiling. The water in the tank is purely from the straying. All I had to do was clean up the copper and put a new compression stop on the right way and then hook up his supply line which was the hardest part as it was a stupid skirted toilet. 























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango

The Dane said:


> Had a late evening call yesterday for a guy who was setting his new toilet after getting new flooring. When he touched the straight compression it blew right off. I'm surprised it held that long. Some hack used Teflon tape under the brass ferrule. Yes UNDER the ferrule. Oh and he didn't thing to plug the pipe coming up from the floor with a finger so the water blew right up to the ceiling. The water in the tank is purely from the straying. All I had to do was clean up the copper and put a new compression stop on the right way and then hook up his supply line which was the hardest part as it was a stupid skirted toilet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Teflon is the slipperiest lubricant after all, that's why it popped!


----------



## Debo22

Dontbitenails said:


> View attachment 129584
> 
> 
> Never understood why you would put the metal washer under the plastic one . They broke off the Johnny bolts as well . WINNERS !!!


Or don’t even use the plastic washer at all, just use sillycone


----------



## OpenSights

Found a matching rock to photograph my neighbor’s dry fired element up north. She knows better. Got 4 days vacation In trade. I think I got the better part of the deal.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

This week end's emergency call. Had to replace the cartridge, it started weeks prior and now letting the hot water through badly, she had the air condition on and a pedestal fan to alleviate the humidity. She paid the week end rate but didn't want a new trim. She finally told me they tried to fix it themselves and obviously didn't know how or what brand....


----------



## Tango

Tango Original 

Yee haw saddle up! Bonus pic, a customer's toilet.


----------



## skoronesa

Coffee can lid used to cover a j-box


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

For Debo, you started to use the putty trick in a new way for air conditioners didn't you? The guy could of used toilet caps instead.


----------



## sparky

The Dane said:


> Had a late evening call yesterday for a guy who was setting his new toilet after getting new flooring. When he touched the straight compression it blew right off. I'm surprised it held that long. Some hack used Teflon tape under the brass ferrule. Yes UNDER the ferrule. Oh and he didn't thing to plug the pipe coming up from the floor with a finger so the water blew right up to the ceiling. The water in the tank is purely from the straying. All I had to do was clean up the copper and put a new compression stop on the right way and then hook up his supply line which was the hardest part as it was a stupid skirted toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Best thing that could have happened


----------



## The Dane

sparky said:


> Best thing that could have happened


Came back a few days later to that house because he had leaks in the drains when he hooked them up at 2 sinks. Looked like his flooring was fine so he got lucky. One he did not have the flat tophat washer on and had harmonica p-trap. The second one was leaking at the threads on a lav popup where the beveled gasket meets the bottom of the sink.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky

The Dane said:


> Came back a few days later to that house because he had leaks in the drains when he hooked them up at 2 sinks. Looked like his flooring was fine so he got lucky. One he did not have the flat tophat washer on and had harmonica p-trap. The second one was leaking at the threads on a lav popup where the beveled gasket meets the bottom of the sink.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Excellent,I hope that floor bucks straight up in the air


----------



## Nazareth




----------



## Nazareth

Water main coming into the house is PVC with no shut off, and all the hot lines are PVC 1/2". It's already starting to warp


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 129749


That hose bibb is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Dontbitenails

Replaced a tub shower faucet this afternoon. Took the old cover plate off and found this . Of course it had to be an American Standard faucet that has the largest diameter plate. New Moen did not cover. Landlord said they would get the company that painted the tub to come back


----------



## sparky

Dontbitenails said:


> Replaced a tub shower faucet this afternoon. Took the old cover plate off and found this . Of course it had to be an American Standard faucet that has the largest diameter plate. New Moen did not cover. Landlord said they would get the company that painted the tub to come back
> View attachment 129767


Hydraulic cement will take care of that


----------



## dhal22

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 129749


Outstanding jack leg plumbing.


----------



## Tango

Tango Original

Laundry tub diy pump, switch on switch off and water goes nowhere, water just whirls around in the tub... There's a 3" right above it they could of connected to...


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Ultra high efficiency water heater










It was also located behind the air handler. Here's how I got it out:


----------



## OpenSights

hewhodigsholes said:


> Ultra high efficiency water heater
> 
> View attachment 129848
> 
> 
> It was also located behind the air handler. Here's how I got it out:
> 
> View attachment 129849


I assume you didn’t use a similar method for the install of the new one….?


----------



## hewhodigsholes

OpenSights said:


> I assume you didn’t use a similar method for the install of the new one….?


 A little JB Weld never hurt anyone...


----------



## Sstratton6175

hewhodigsholes said:


> Ultra high efficiency water heater
> 
> View attachment 129848
> 
> 
> It was also located behind the air handler. Here's how I got it out:
> 
> View attachment 129849


Anode rod still looks good 😂


----------



## skoronesa

Sstratton6175 said:


> Anode rod still looks good 😂


Anode rods are primarily magnesium and very fun to light small chunks of them on fire with a torch. Wear welding glasses. They burn at over 3000F and give off UV light.


----------



## skoronesa

I bet with an acetylene torch you could light the end of a whole anode rod. The limiting factor for the size of a piece you can light on fire is it's thermal conductivity. It conducts most of the heat away before it lights. Largest I've done with a hand torch is roughly 3/4".


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Looked at a rental today for a friend. It’s his last house, sold all the rest. He has this one rented for $1200/mo. I told him to just sell it as is, but he still wants everything brought up to code.
> View attachment 129492
> View attachment 129493
> View attachment 129494
> View attachment 129495
> View attachment 129496


Finally got a call back after calling numerous times after breaking my arm. He’s been down too. 70+ years old. Turns out he sold it for $63k. I think he made out well, considering the neighborhood. So I don’t have to deal with that mess. He still wants me to bill him for my time looking at it And parts I bought for the job.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> ..........He still wants me to bill him for my time looking at it And parts I bought for the job.


I should think so!


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I should think so!


He’s a good guy, gives me auto parts for free. Owns some junkyards. Unique guy that has loyalty to those who are reliable.


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> He’s a good guy, gives me auto parts for free. Owns some junkyards. Unique guy that has loyalty to those who are reliable.


Take care of him,sometimes if I work for someone like this I don’t charge as much with the first bill,I figure I will make more money in the long run


----------



## Nazareth

All from the same house. Slapped a kitchenette right on the concrete floor of a basement and ran crappy pex to it, then stuck the drain out the back and into the floor drain. Water heater vent backgraded horribly and this is his switch for the kitchen light. His breaker panel is also ripped to shreds and wide open. 

He has tenants living in there and has for months.

There's also no drywall.

WTF


----------



## Dontbitenails

They tiled over existing ceramic tile with vinyl tiles but wouldn't pull the toilet and tiled around. Long time customer of mine just bought it and wanted to update toilets, now he is replacing floor


----------



## Debo22




----------



## The Dane

I went to look at a house where they raised the main level up and build a new main level under it and now on new slab on grade with floor heat. Except for the concrete they had done it all themselves including the plumbing. I saw a couple pictures as I was trying to figure out what was going on. Zoom in and tell me that is not the P-trap for the shower tied directly in to a tee on its belly for the lav? Sure looks like it to me. Now they also want to have the laundry in that bathroom and wrap the drain around the wall and tie in to the lav drain. Bad drawing but you get the idea. I'm not sure whether to even take on the job as I'm afraid of the laundry then bubbling up in the shower. The darker picture clearly shows the tee on its belly and the lav drain by the woman and that is the only place I could connect the laundry drain.

I could use the work but they hacked it up underground and there is floorheat in the concrete so it can't be changed. I already decided not to do the boiler/WH as I want nothing to do with that system after seeing hiw they clearly did not do a good job on the floorheat in the concrete and how they are running floorheat up in the joists for the 2nd floor.


I would hate to say no the the DWV/water part but something tells me not to mess with it. What do you guys think about this DIY winner?
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Walk away you will be glad you did, !


----------



## The Dane

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Walk away you will be glad you did, !


I did just now inform them of it before reading this. It's just a first for me to say no to a job. First off I got it through another plumber and second off I am normally the guy willing to work with what I have avaliable and am able to make it work anyway. I have seen plenty of bad work or ****ed up plumbing that I was still able to work with even though it meant being creative with the code requirements. This is a first for me to see something I'm afraid to get involved in. 

They had done almost all work themselves but wanted some help now to be able to get their project done faster. Somehow getting help with the work that would be incased in concrete did not seem to be important and now I am sitting here saying sorry but you did such ****ty work that I am not able to fix it to the point I'm ok with saying it's going to work.

I just thought it was a winner because of how they put a tee facing down and then expect a lav and laundry to connect to it without any problems.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cagey57

DIY for sure. Biggest question I have is "Is PVC allowed to be poured in the monolithic slab "( Not as far as I know) ? Laundry is definitely a Fail.

Better just walk away unless they want you to fix it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

WOW 20 POSTS IN 3 YEARS !


----------



## Nazareth

[

























*use a ****ing dirt leg*


----------



## The Dane

Cagey57 said:


> DIY for sure. Biggest question I have is "Is PVC allowed to be poured in the monolithic slab "( Not as far as I know) ? Laundry is definitely a Fail.
> 
> Better just walk away unless they want you to fix it.


PVC is absolutely allowed. It's allowed anywhere and is the standard around here. The only places PVC or ABS is not allowed as far I I am aware of, is in parking garages on the stack part for fear of getting hit by a car I assume just the stack as I have see it hanging up in the ceiling. And then also not allowed for grease interceptors vent and I believe first 10' of drain on them.

Yes I walked away. I could probably have done something to make it work but it was just not a job I wanted my name to be associated with.



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane

Nazareth said:


> [
> View attachment 129929
> 
> View attachment 129930
> 
> View attachment 129931
> 
> 
> *use a ****ing dirt leg*


Is that oil in the gas line? If so how did that get in there in such amounts?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> Is that oil in the gas line? If so how did that get in there in such amounts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Probably when they threaded the pipe. Looks like used motor oil so someone is being cheap and either never gets new cutting oil or is just using used motor oil.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

The reason they do not allow Plastic pipe in parking Garages is because of CAR Fires, the Heat melts the pipe, then the pipe channels the fire and smoke up into the building
see the Towering Infernal, 1974, see how the fire jumped floors


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The reason they do not allow Plastic pipe in parking Garages is because of CAR Fires, the Heat melts the pipe, then the pipe channels the fire and smoke up into the building
> see the Towering Infernal, 1974, see how the fire jumped floors


THANK YOU JERRY!!!!

I read why he thought plastic wasn't allowed and I just couldn't imagine a scenario where cast iron would be safer in the event of a car crash. I've said for years, when the only benefit your pipe has is fire resistance than it's probably pretty bad pipe otherwise. I would use sch.40 steel pipe for the exposed riser and pvc in the slab. If the steel got hit it would just bend as oppose to crack like cast.

I would think for impact, the safest would be sch.40 pvc with ferncos at either end so it just bends a bit and pulls out instead of shattering.


----------



## The Dane

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The reason they do not allow Plastic pipe in parking Garages is because of CAR Fires, the Heat melts the pipe, then the pipe channels the fire and smoke up into the building
> see the Towering Infernal, 1974, see how the fire jumped floors


Makes sence but that was what I remembered being told somewhere along the way and I never had to deal with that scenario myself really so I never looked in to it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cagey57

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 20 POSTS IN 3 YEARS !


So what's your point ?
I may have misphrased my question. This may be a jurisdictional thing but we are only allowed to run "Through" the perimeter portion of a monolithic slab. The reasoning that was provided was , "Just like a Footer/Foundation, you cannot have any portion of the DWV system "IN" the footer or foundation but you can run through it".


----------



## dhal22

Cagey57 said:


> So what's your point ?
> I may have misphrased my question. This may be a jurisdictional thing but we are only allowed to run "Through" the perimeter portion of a monolithic slab. The reasoning that was provided was , "Just like a Footer/Foundation, you cannot have any portion of the DWV system "IN" the footer or foundation but you can run through it".



He's just poking at you about how often you post here. This forum is a hangout area for some guys so we need lots of content. The more you post the more we read and engage with our fellow plumbers.


----------



## Nazareth

Cagey57 said:


> So what's your point ?
> I may have misphrased my question. This may be a jurisdictional thing but we are only allowed to run "Through" the perimeter portion of a monolithic slab. The reasoning that was provided was , "Just like a Footer/Foundation, you cannot have any portion of the DWV system "IN" the footer or foundation but you can run through it".


WOW 21 POSTS IN 3 YEARS !


----------



## Cagey57

dhal22 said:


> He's just poking at you about how often you post here. This forum is a hangout area for some guys so we need lots of content. The more you post the more we read and engage with our fellow plumbers.


 I know, just stirring the pot.
I would like some feedback on my question about "in versus through" in the perimeter of a Monolithic slab/foundation. Due to expansive clay (Bentonite) in this area we don't see a lot of Monolithic slabs with the exception of some garages and they don't usually have any plumbing in them.


----------



## Cagey57

Nazareth said:


> WOW 21 POSTS IN 3 YEARS !


 I like the old quote "You can keep your mouth shut and let people think you're a fool or open it and remove all doubt".

I'll keep my mouth shut (few postings) and you can think whatever you want ! ;-)


----------



## Nazareth

I pulled this off your intro in 2018. It's a shame you don't seem to feel that way anymore


----------



## Cagey57

Nazareth said:


> I pulled this off your intro in 2018. It's a shame you don't seem to feel that way anymore
> 
> View attachment 129953


See the 1st line of post #3209.
I'm good, now get back to work and quit posting on an internet forum !😁


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> I pulled this off your intro in 2018. It's a shame you don't seem to feel that way anymore
> 
> View attachment 129953


Your 300 posts in 4 years ain't much better buddy 

Also, I don't see anything in that quote that says he would post a lot. He can learn just by reading what we say.


----------



## dhal22

Cagey57 said:


> I know, just stirring the pot.
> I would like some feedback on my question about "in versus through" in the perimeter of a Monolithic slab/foundation. Due to expansive clay (Bentonite) in this area we don't see a lot of Monolithic slabs with the exception of some garages and they don't usually have any plumbing in them.



I'll look for that question and respond.


----------



## Nazareth

In the middle of the downstairs bathroom


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> In the middle of the downstairs bathroom
> 
> 
> View attachment 129963


That pipe should really be painted.


----------



## chonkie

skoronesa said:


> That pipe should really be painted.


I think it should all be chromed to match the chrome tubular ptrap. That would be pimptastic!


----------



## Debo22

chonkie said:


> I think it should all be chromed to match the chrome tubular ptrap. That would be pimptastic!


I agree, hit it with some Krylon chrome in a can


----------



## Nazareth

What I really want to know, is do they have a tubular 45 up there or something, connecting it to the tub???

I really wanted to rip open the ceiling and see how TF they even managed to do what they did


----------



## Nazareth

DogGod said:


> View attachment 129976
> 
> 
> I was at this job today. Restaurant had urinals and water closets blowing water to the ceiling. 145 PSI in the building. Can you find the other issues? Going to the shop now to show this to the owner. Another one of our plumbers did all of this work.


Jesus Christ that venting is insane


----------



## MACPLUMB777

That tankless unit venting is way out of wack looks like something a kid would do


----------



## DogGod

So many things wrong here.. is that a 2" trap on the vent...yes sir it is


----------



## DogGod

Three tankless units...not one set at the same temp.. none talking to each other... prefilters just hanging loose empty...water softener unplugged and bypassed... nothing bonded... not a single secured pipe.. 

Turns out we didn't do.. some of the work.. definitely not that tankless


----------



## DogGod

So I went to a new home that had a sewer back up on his main floor... powder room toilet. He did have a full basement. Sewer went u through the foundation. Cameraed line and found this beauty... wanna take a guess what you are looking at? The winner gets a link to my ex wife's mfc cam girl videos


----------



## MACPLUMB777

TEST PLUG


----------



## DogGod

MACPLUMB777 said:


> TEST PLUG


Negative physconaught, but I love the quick response all caps like you are ready to see the ex wife


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> View attachment 129976
> 
> 
> I was at this job today. Restaurant had urinals and water closets blowing water to the ceiling. 145 PSI in the building. Can you find the other issues? Going to the shop now to show this to the owner. Another one of our plumbers did all of this work.


WTF is on top of that heater?


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> So I went to a new home that had a sewer back up on his main floor... powder room toilet. He did have a full basement. Sewer went u through the foundation. Cameraed line and found this beauty... wanna take a guess what you are looking at? The winner gets a link to my ex wife's mfc cam girl videos
> 
> View attachment 129979


Is that the hub of a 3" pvc fitting shoved into the old line? Clay?


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> Negative physconaught, but I love the quick response all caps like you are ready to see the ex wife


He's hard of hearing.


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> He's hard of hearing.


Lol. Negative on the 3" pushed into clay. Its here at the 90. That's where my camera was.


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> WTF is on top of that heater?


Things that make you say WTF


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> Lol. Negative on the 3" pushed into clay. Its here at the 90. That's where my camera was.
> View attachment 129981


So it's the 2"x1-1/2" reducer that comes with auto vents?


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> Things that make you say WTF


Should have just done two different vents.


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> So it's the 2"x1-1/2" reducer that comes with auto vents?


Lol same **** I thought... but no. You are getting closer though. I will give a 24 hr grace period. If no one has guessed what it is tomorrow at this time I will show you my little friend.


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> Lol same **** I thought... but no. You are getting closer though. I will give a 24 hr grace period. If no one has guessed what it is tomorrow at this time I will show you my little friend.


Then it's probably just a regular 2"x1-1/2" coupling or bushing.

I'M ALSO HARD OF HEARING SO IT'S DIFFICULT TO MAKE OUT.


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> Should have just done two different vents.


Centrifific vent.. I guess they didn't want to drill two holes through the block. I really dont know.. could have lowered the heater.. all of it is Frankensteined together. 

I fixed the pressure issue. $2500 for a 2" prv and 6 hours of my time. Repaired two sloan valves included


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> Then it's probably just a regular 2"x1-1/2" coupling or bushing.
> 
> I'M ALSO HARD OF HEARING SO IT'S DIFFICULT TO MAKE OUT.


Lmao... that's a 3" pipe.. so close but yet so far.... the ex screen name started with Charli... since you did get part of the size... wrong fitting tho


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

2 inch fitting inside of a 3 inch pipe


----------



## DogGod

What kind of 2" fitting.....????
Getting closer


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> What kind of 2" fitting.....????
> Getting closer


A coupling? Or the hub of a 2" fitting.


----------



## DogGod

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## DogGod

First job of the day water heater service. I find this. The second unit is literally a hot water heater


----------



## MACPLUMB777

The Expansion tank does nothing for 2nd heater if the feed valve is turned but it is still running


----------



## DogGod

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The Expansion tank does nothing for 2nd heater if the feed valve is turned but it is still running


 The thermal expansion tank failed. That's a hundred gallons of expanding water on a 2-gallon expansion tank. After the first heater the hot water is delivered to the second heater on the cold side. These two water heaters will not be evenly worked and yes it will work this way but this is not the technical way to be installed


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> ..........but this is not the technical way to be installed


Like Redwood used to beat the drum about, needs to be piped in reverse return.

That CPVC is going to fail spectacularly one day.


----------



## Nazareth

Couldn't reach the shut off, even from my ladder. I'm a short bastard 😂


----------



## Nazareth

Was here to change the cartridge.




















Told the guy he needed to get the tile cut and he came out with this huge welding grinder and hacked the tile up. He scratched the hell out of the tub spout in the process. Also gave him the democrat tax cause I saw these



















Naturally..


----------



## After Hour plum

KoleckeINC said:


> Can we have a thread for these please? If you look close you can see the wet cardboard gasket between the rubber and sink. Nice


Too much putty on the basket blowing out the rubber seal 
A common rookie mistake


----------



## DogGod

skoronesa said:


> Like Redwood used to beat the drum about, needs to be piped in reverse return.
> 
> That CPVC is going to fail spectacularly one day.


I don't know who Red Wood is since I'm kind of new here. No it needs to tee off of the cold line at even lengths and feed cold water to both units and then come up off the hot side and even links back to another tee. As well as a thermal expansion tank installed for both.

10 different plumbers will tell you 10 different things and they're not all necessarily wrong it's just a matter of experience. However one way will be the best.


----------



## skoronesa

DogGod said:


> I don't know who Red Wood is since I'm kind of new here. No it needs to tee off of the cold line at even lengths and feed cold water to both units and then come up off the hot side and even links back to another tee. As well as a thermal expansion tank installed for both.
> 
> 10 different plumbers will tell you 10 different things and they're not all necessarily wrong it's just a matter of experience. However one way will be the best.


You're suggesting to pipe them in parrallel(direct return), that won't always get you even length runs so they won't both be used equally.











Easiest way to remember how to pipe reverse return is "First in, Last out".


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> You're suggesting to pipe them in parrallel(direct return), that won't always get you even length runs so they won't both be used equally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130013
> 
> 
> Easiest way to remember how to pipe reverse return is "First in, Last out".


I think you misunderstood his description or at least that image is not what he meant. I believe this immage is what he meant. Come down with the shared line and split it with a tee in the middle where both lines going to the heater is exactly the same length. By having the exact same length of piping from the point where it splits to 2 lines and same where is goes back from 2 to 1 gives you the most equal draw from both tanks.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> I think you misunderstood his description or at least that image is not what he meant. I believe this immage is what he meant. Come down with the shared line and split it with a tee in the middle where both lines going to the heater is exactly the same length. By having the exact same length of piping from the point where it splits to 2 lines and same where is goes back from 2 to 1 gives you the most equal draw from both tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That's why I used the word "always". Sometimes, as you drew it can have equal length runs, but you'll notice that in your example more elbows are used causing more restriction. It's not a big difference, but it's why the Reverse Return piping method is superior in all circumstances. It has the least amount of resistance to flow and asssures that the flow in both heaters will be the same.

If you go back and read some of Redwood's post you'll see there are other niche benefits too. His business focused on water heaters and he even had a website devoted to them in addition to several pages on his business's website.



DogGod said:


> 10 different plumbers will tell you 10 different things and they're not all necessarily wrong it's just a matter of experience. However one way will be the best.



Parrallel isn't "necessarily wrong", it's one of the 10 different ways as you mentioned, but it's not quite as good. Reverse Return is THE best way to do it.


If you guys want to settle for 99% I'm cool with your choices


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> That's why I used the word "always". Sometimes, as you drew it can have equal length runs, but you'll notice that in your example more elbows are used causing more restriction. It's not a big difference, but it's why the Reverse Return piping method is superior in all circumstances. It has the least amount of resistance to flow and asssures that the flow in both heaters will be the same.
> 
> If you go back and read some of Redwood's post you'll see there are other niche benefits too. His business focused on water heaters and he even had a website devoted to them in addition to several pages on his business's website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parrallel isn't "necessarily wrong", it's one of the 10 different ways as you mentioned, but it's not quite as good. Reverse Return is THE best way to do it.
> 
> 
> If you guys want to settle for 99% I'm cool with your choices


I would not consider it settling but simply a matter of difference in what is the best option. A couple extra 90 fittings are not going to make any real difference in restriction to be noticed. By having a more equal draw and more equal usage you get a longer lifespqn before having to replace a heater. At the longer span you can then just replace both heaters and not have to worry about it again for many years to come. Your method 1 gets more use and now goes bad earlier but then it's not worth it to also replace the one with low usage. This the results in you having to deal with a replacement again sooner because the second one is already 1/2 way old and used. Sonas I see it your way ends up more expensive and more inconvenient over the years all just to have a couple 90 fittings less. In the end all those methods will get the job done.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> .......Your method 1 gets more use and now goes bad earlier but then it's not worth it to also replace the one with low usage. ..............


What are you talking about? The whole point of why I told him to use Reverse Return is because they will both get equal usage.


----------



## The Dane

skoronesa said:


> What are you talking about? The whole point of why I told him to use Reverse Return is because they will both get equal usage.


I got the impression that it was still not an equal usage just closer to it. My bad then. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa

The Dane said:


> I got the impression that it was still not an equal usage just closer to it. My bad then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No biggy. We do a lot of large water heaters in multiples for institutions, always piped inn reverse return. Hard to get a warranty claim through if they aren't piped correctly.


----------



## DogGod

New house and bath tub leaked..contractor pulled carpet and cut small hole... how this happens...


----------



## DogGod




----------



## Sstratton6175

DogGod said:


> So I went to a new home that had a sewer back up on his main floor... powder room toilet. He did have a full basement. Sewer went u through the foundation. Cameraed line and found this beauty... wanna take a guess what you are looking at? The winner gets a link to my ex wife's mfc cam girl videos
> 
> View attachment 129979


Did someone glue the 3” 90 with a 2” LS90 stuck inside of it?


----------



## Sstratton6175

skoronesa said:


> No biggy. We do a lot of large water heaters in multiples for institutions, always piped inn reverse return. Hard to get a warranty claim through if they aren't piped correctly.


We pipe in a lot of multiple water heaters. Reverse return is always best practice. If you go into the computers on a set of heaters piped reverse return the hours and cycles are always very close. When you look at the same data on units piped “equal length” or “tree method” there is almost always one with significantly more hours and cycles.


----------



## DogGod

Sstratton6175 said:


> We pipe in a lot of multiple water heaters. Reverse return is always best practice. If you go into the computers on a set of heaters piped reverse return the hours and cycles are always very close. When you look at the same data on units piped “equal length” or “tree method” there is almost always one with significantly more hours and cycles.


Interesting


----------



## DogGod

Sstratton6175 said:


> Did someone glue the 3” 90 with a 2” LS90 stuck inside of it?


2" 45..


----------



## Nazareth

From a FB group


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 130075
> 
> From a FB group


I can do that with copper.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> That pipe should really be painted.


I would paint like a barbar pole lolololo candy cane style lololo


----------



## sparky

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 130075
> 
> From a FB group


Old Indian trick


----------



## goeswiththeflow

That's MATURE NATIVE AMERICAN trick! Where are your PC manners?


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> That's MATURE NATIVE AMERICAN trick! Where are your PC manners?


I saw an interview where they got like a dozen of them together from the different tribes and they actually prefer the term "American Indian" instead of "Native American". 









Native Knowledge 360° | Frequently Asked Questions


Check out the answers to some of the most frequently asked questions by educators and students at the Smithsonian's National Museum of the American Indian. #NK360



americanindian.si.edu


----------



## Sstratton6175

Started a new install job today. Brand new DHW system for a large apartment building. 2 Lochinvar Armors 650,000btus each and 4-200gal storage tanks. Here’s where it starts to get interesting. All this equipment was supposed to be installed in a small mechanical room on the 2nd floor. So I asked the question “Has anyone had a load calculation done to see if this floor can handle the weight of all this equipment and over 800gal of water plus all the pipe valves and fittings?” (About 11,000lbs) So now we are going to be bringing in one of our mobile boiler trailers to provide DHW so we can gut out the existing mechanical room on the ground floor and install the new equipment there. Apparently the salesman hasn’t seen the news lately of the building that fell down in FL.


----------



## Nazareth

Gotta love it when you strike oil

I made the apprentice put it back together


----------



## sparky

DogGod said:


> I don't know who Red Wood is since I'm kind of new here. No it needs to tee off of the cold line at even lengths and feed cold water to both units and then come up off the hot side and even links back to another tee. As well as a thermal expansion tank installed for both.
> 
> 10 different plumbers will tell you 10 different things and they're not all necessarily wrong it's just a matter of experience. However one way will be the best.


I'm gonna pipe it just like it is in the pic,it's faster and yes not as efficient but I want to replace that water heater again in about five yrs,homeowner not gonna know any difference anyways,keep the money flowing lololololo


----------



## sparky

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 130115
> 
> 
> Gotta love it when you strike oil
> 
> I made the apprentice put it back together


What brand a machine are you using??what size cable???


----------



## Nazareth

sparky said:


> What brand a machine are you using??what size cable???



Milwaukee MX FUEL w/ Power Tredz, 3/4

It's a beast. I'm about to write a full review on it here in a couple weeks. It's going on a post we got for sewer machines


----------



## Nazareth

This toilet is set like this.


----------



## OpenSights

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 130149
> 
> This toilet is set like this.


Never heard of a stool shim before?!🙄


----------



## skoronesa

Nazareth said:


> View attachment 130149
> 
> This toilet is set like this.


The wooden dagger is for impaling vampire turds on the way down!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Irrigation guy spent a lot of money on this hookup. The bottom sleeve blew off while I was digging and painted the side of my truck with mud.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Got a call for one of our builders, at a rent house he owns. Whole house backup. This is what I find. 

















Any guesses why this lift station failed? Silly sparkys... 🤣


----------



## OpenSights

WTH kinda pipe is that? Electrical?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> WTH kinda pipe is that? Electrical?


Polyethylene(PEX without the X) waterline. Intended to be joined with heat, not glue!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

OpenSights said:


> WTH kinda pipe is that? Electrical?


Telecom poly conduit. Used for fiber, cable, and phone lines.


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Telecom poly conduit. Used for fiber, cable, and phone lines.


At least I was right about the material. How is it normally connected?


----------



## hewhodigsholes

skoronesa said:


> At least I was right about the material. How is it normally connected?


Close enough, only the color is different. 

I've never seen a connection underground; they just run solid pieces between the vaults. I'd presume you could use the normal joining methods: fusion, compression, stab, etc.


----------



## Debo22

One of my accounts is an adult mental apartment living complex. Manager called me out to pull and reset a toilet with both closet bolts broken. I pulled off the toilet, replaced both bolts and wax, grabbed the toilet and set it on. Manager says, is that a piece of sh!t that fell out?


----------



## hewhodigsholes

A local plant farm asks us to come mark the 2 in, full line pressure gas main so they can build a new greenhouse. Contractors started without us. Luckiest SOB-GC ever.










Of course they were using a power auger. Missed it by less than 3 inches.


----------



## Debo22




----------



## goeswiththeflow

That plumber must have been a Democrat. It's all about diversity. Doesn't matter how it looks, how long it lasts, what quality is there, just so long as everyone is represented.


----------



## OpenSights

goeswiththeflow said:


> That plumber must have been a Democrat. It's all about diversity. Doesn't matter how it looks, how long it lasts, what quality is there, just so long as everyone is represented.


DEI, Diversity Equity Inclusion. SEL, Social Emotional Learning. Have you heard of the domestic terrorists attending school board meetings across the country?


----------



## Sstratton6175

Upside down 8” no hub wye fitting calked directly into an XH wye!!! Not to mention the “back slope” on the 6” line that connect into the 8”


----------



## sparky

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 130666
> 
> Upside down 8” no hub wye fitting calked directly into an XH wye!!! Not to mention the “back slope” on the 6” line that connect into the 8”


Amateurs did this install


----------



## Debo22

No Taj Mahal here mama, went a little heavy on the toilet base caulk


----------



## Debo22

Nice vent pipe height


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Nice vent pipe height
> View attachment 130801



Let's be honest though, 2 inches or 2 feet, it still ain't gonna be above the roof line!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

OpenSights said:


> DEI, Diversity Equity Inclusion. SEL, Social Emotional Learning. Have you heard of the domestic terrorists attending school board meetings across the country?


Yeah, my heart really goes out to them. Poor people, standing up for what is right, against what is so blatantly wrong, and getting villanized and made into criminals because of it, prevented from challenging their representatives and those in power. How tf does that happen in the United States of America? I hesitate to even say it because of how things are today, but they should be storming those halls and taking back their freedoms by force. This is exactly, exactly how they started in Nazi Germany. Why are the Jews not being vocal about this woke BS and speaking up and reminding people?


----------



## Debo22

I replaced a water heater yesterday and asked the homeowner where the tub was so I can turn it on while I was filling up the heater to bleed the air out. He tells me he recently had it remodeled and ever since water comes out the shower head while he’s running the tub. Dopes


----------



## Logtec

Debo22 said:


> I replaced a water heater yesterday and asked the homeowner where the tub was so I can turn it on while I was filling up the heater to bleed the air out. He tells me he recently had it remodeled and ever since water comes out the shower head while he’s running the tub. Dopes
> View attachment 130804


hahah..


----------



## DDDave

(no msg here)


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I replaced a water heater yesterday and asked the homeowner where the tub was so I can turn it on while I was filling up the heater to bleed the air out. He tells me he recently had it remodeled and ever since water comes out the shower head while he’s running the tub. Dopes
> View attachment 130804


I was taught to let the heater get to full psi before bleeding the air. Listen for air leaks before bleeding and lightning.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> Let's be honest though, 2 inches or 2 feet, it still ain't gonna be above the roof line!


I install them above the roof line, it doesn’t look great but it’s how it needs to be. I see so many just installed out the top of these outside closets


----------



## Debo22

Here’s another one I just saw the other day while working on the neighbors roof.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I was taught to let the heater get to full psi before bleeding the air. Listen for air leaks before bleeding and lightning.


I was taught to open a tub valve and fill the heater so that’s how I’ve always done it but it’s always good to get new perspectives


----------



## OpenSights

goeswiththeflow said:


> Yeah, my heart really goes out to them. Poor people, standing up for what is right, against what is so blatantly wrong, and getting villanized and made into criminals because of it, prevented from challenging their representatives and those in power. How tf does that happen in the United States of America? I hesitate to even say it because of how things are today, but they should be storming those halls and taking back their freedoms by force. This is exactly, exactly how they started in Nazi Germany. Why are the Jews not being vocal about this woke BS and speaking up and reminding people?


We moved to this “small town” from the capital of Michigan for a better school district. Our city is part of a township. Mostly for tax, assessment, code inspection, government stuff. We have a population of about 9k, and have 31k in our school district. So my ”city” has less than a third of the vote in our local elections. Voters approved the lates “sinking fund” by 500 votes. We are basically being controlled by the more left leaning people around us. Unfortunately “the good ‘ol boys” have rooted themselves in city council.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I was taught to open a tub valve and fill the heater so that’s how I’ve always done it but it’s always good to get new perspectives


Regardless of if you let it fill all the way or not, tub hot is what I always open first when turning water back on. Water heater catches any sediment that got kicked up and the tub valve is usually least likely to clog. Also, air bubbles don't cause as much of a mess in a tub.


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> I was taught to open a tub valve and fill the heater so that’s how I’ve always done it but it’s always good to get new perspectives


That’s about the only thing I miss about California, heaters in the garage or in an attached outhouse and not in a fricken basement! Well, add In-n-Out to the list! Let’s go Brandon! Oh, also the awesome Mexican food! We have a lot of good authentic Mexican restaurants here, but not as good.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Regardless of if you let it fill all the way or not, tub hot is what I always open first when turning water back on. Water heater catches any sediment that got kicked up and the tub valve is usually least likely to clog. Also, air bubbles don't cause as much of a mess in a tub.


Yep, once it’s under full pressure tub first and depending on the area, remove aerators. Toilets last.


----------



## Logtec

Debo22 said:


> Here’s another one I just saw the other day while working on the neighbors roof.
> View attachment 130806


Jeezz son, what size is your shoe?


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> Jeezz son, what size is your shoe?


His twiggy ankle just makes it look bigger.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> His twiggy ankle just makes it look bigger.


No, it’s the technique that fisherman and hunters use showing how big their latest kill or catch!


----------



## Debo22

Logtec said:


> Jeezz son, what size is your shoe?


Size 12. Not that big but it looks like a clown shoe in the picture


----------



## Logtec

Debo22 said:


> Size 12. Not that big but it looks like a clown shoe in the picture


reminds me of this:








Altho I think we gone here before..


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I've always just removed an aerator or two, but I like that tub idea. Going to try that from now on.

Ever been in a hurry or forget to bleed every faucet in the house, tell the homeowner that they might get sputtering from air in the lines for a few seconds when first turned on and STILL have them call the office freaking out the second they hear it?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

And then have a dispatcher who can't or won't bother to talk them through it, and sends someone out on a callback?

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> And then have a dispatcher who can't or won't bother to talk them through it, and sends someone out on a callback?
> 
> Yeah, me neither.


Usually I will go through the house and purge all the fixtures. It's a pitd for sure, especially in a house with 9 bathrooms, but it is rather upsetting for some of these richies to get splattered when they run a lav faucet. With what we charge it's expected we'll do it.

Granted, in some schit holes I couldn't care less.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I usually do too, but that one time I don't, sure as schitt it bites me. In theory I really do try to treat everyone the same no matter the condition of their home. I try to go more on attitude than anything else, but I am human, and sometimes I cave and think if they don't give a schitt why should I.


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> I replaced a water heater yesterday and asked the homeowner where the tub was so I can turn it on while I was filling up the heater to bleed the air out. He tells me he recently had it remodeled and ever since water comes out the shower head while he’s running the tub. Dopes
> View attachment 130804


That’s good let it smack him when running a tub of water that what you get with diyrs


----------



## DDDave

OpenSights said:


> Yep, once it’s under full pressure tub first and depending on the area, remove aerators. Toilets last.


Yes. Except I got tired of having to backflush old gal anyway sometimes. I hate. That. And I got tired of explaining (before starting) to customers they might need a reroute/repipe because their old gal was old and eventually going to need to be replaced even though I was just the unlucky last one to touch their service. Now I do the explain-thing, then it's a slow, low pressure rinse and fill. Otherwise same routine. Hopefully.


----------



## DDDave

skoronesa said:


> Usually I will go through the house and purge all the fixtures. It's a pitd for sure, especially in a house with 9 bathrooms, but it is rather upsetting for some of these richies to get splattered when they run a lav faucet. With what we charge it's expected we'll do it.
> 
> Granted, in some schit holes I couldn't care less.


It's a dice-roll sometimes- One time, a customer heard "Can you open the nearest bathtub ALLTHEWAYHOT? I want to get the air out and rinse the pipes". I heard "OK!" as they turn to go in the house. They come back out and said "We don't use the tub, so I turned on the sinks." I walk in and they're wallmount waterfalls. Did I use too many words?


----------



## skoronesa

DDDave said:


> It's a dice-roll sometimes- One time, a customer heard "Can you open the nearest bathtub ALLTHEWAYHOT? I want to get the air out and rinse the pipes". I heard "OK!" as they turn to go in the house. They come back out and said "We don't use the tub, so I turned on the sinks." I walk in and they're wallmount waterfalls. Did I use too many words?


That's why if I have reason to worry I don't ask them to do it. 

On the rare occasion I have a helper I have them repeat the instructions back to me.

I just had a snaking call, got the line opened and asked the caretaker to turn the tub hot on and flush the toilet a couple times. I get the snake out, go to run the camera and I can't push it from friction. Phucker turned the tub off. So I ask "Did you turn the tub off?" in that tone that says "I know what you did and I am disappointed in you, go fix it.".


----------



## sparky

If it's a new water heater replacement I just open the relief valve and bleed the air out of the tank,you can get 95% air out of it then I will open a faucet to get rest of air out


----------



## canuck92

Electrical panel installed under a suction pump line...and its starting to leak


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Momas don't let your babies grow up to be house flippers...


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Momas don't let your babies grow up to be house flippers...
> 
> View attachment 130918
> View attachment 130919


Show me in the code book where that's illegal!!!! HAHAHA

Funny thing is, the poor inspectors who have no choice but to pass such a thing, assuming it gets inspected. It does happen and unfortunately sloppy work does not mean it's against code.

Most states allow homeowners to do all their own work, so they hire illegals and when the inspector shows up they claim they did it themselves. To stop this you'd need clauses that only allow the homeowner to do their own work if they own the home for more than X time OR have them sign an avidavit stating they plan to own the home for more than X time. If the home is listed for sale sooner, then they must pay for an inspection and remedy of any improper work done since the initial purchase.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

skoronesa said:


> Show me in the code book where that's illegal!!!! HAHAHA
> 
> Funny thing is, the poor inspectors who have no choice but to pass such a thing, assuming it gets inspected. It does happen and unfortunately sloppy work does not mean it's against code.


I guarantee it wasn't inspected. House was far outside the city limits, and this wasn't the worst thing we found. The flippers also installed an NG water heater. House is LP. The "home inspector" missed all of this, but sure knew enough the read the date code backwards and claim the unit was 20 years old!

As for the legality of the PVC, I'd point to the approved materials clauses of the IRC. PVC isn't approved for use inside a dwelling or hot water.

Shoot, I wouldn't have said anything they had used CPVC, or even PEX and sharkbites. It would still look like trash, but at least it would be approved materials. 

The best part was the blue glue joints came apart when my razor knife caught them while I was cutting out the drywall.


----------



## Debo22

Homeowner tankless install


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Debo22 said:


> Homeowner tankless install
> View attachment 131178


I love how the condensate line and pressure relief are tied together. 🤣 At least they installed a sediment trap!


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Homeowner tankless install
> View attachment 131178


Those are just earthquake proof connectors.


----------



## Tango

This one belongs in my soap thread but I'll make the story short.
Humongous house probably $1.5 to $2 million, This is my second visit there.
Issue clogged shower and free standing tub. So I snaked it from the shower well phuck me it got stuck and I couldn't pull it back. Luckily I found the problem it ended up in the tub!! I had to use vise grips and twist it backwards.
Then I knew something was hacked big time So I looked under the lavatory to see what kind of hack I was going to deal with and holy mother of hacks, HACKS HACKS. I've never seen millionaires hack it this much. Pool tubes, the entire bathroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ENTIRE BATHOOM! Mama help me.
After 2 hours of trying things I found out there was a hidden second pump underneath the floor behind the tub. The new home owner asked me what was next. Told him I have bad news really bad news, the whole bathroom has to be taken out and probably destroy the room under. He said no worries he was planning to remove the entire room anyway and have 28' feet high kitchen. Told him to stop using the bathroom altogether.

Took the money and onto next hack.


----------



## Tango

She wanted service right now, (it was 7pm). made her wait till morning and she told me it was dripping for the last 20 years. All of a sudden it's an emergency! haha. Weird thing she said her father was the president of the plumber's association some 20 years ago and her house was old and very outdated. I'm not so sure he made a lot of money. She now takes care of his elderly wife upstairs.


----------



## Tango

*Putty Trick 101*


----------



## Tango

*December Specials*



























*Outdoor frozen $hit*


----------



## Tango

They don't listen... Told the woman 8 months ago not to store chemical products under the sinks. Well she heard a sound, opened the cabinet and a geyser sprayed across the room. This one she had 3 bottles and she exclaimed she didn't know. They didn't call back, needs a new faucet that will fit fancy pants fish bowl.


----------



## Tango

*Just Shim it!


Another Diy who redid his floor. So he shimmed it.... Used an extra flange on top and cut it to fit with the tile spacers . You know a funnel within a funnel, sounds legit. No screws required finally waxed it to the bowl. He tried 4 times before calling me. And you guys wonder why I block so many callers, why I have so many soap stories, why I'm graying prematurely. *





















*I laughed at the second bathroom pipes, he wasn't amused it was his friend who did the bathroom and he was a "**licensed** plumber now deceased". Sure sure, he said he had to run the fan 24 hrs a day it smelled so bad. (No P-trap for the shower)*


----------



## Tango

*Another supposedly licensed plumber*


----------



## Tango

*General Contractor and DIY plumbing, who cares...*




































*Guy here says when he fills the tub a deluge happens in the closet below. He wanted me to fix it. The Neanderthal uncle cut out the overflow to put the faucet there!!! Nope I'm not pulling the tub and redoing your bathroom, suck it up. By the way the plastic in the over flow is the exterior wall and insulation.*


----------



## skoronesa

JeSuis Christ!!!!

That's some messed up schit!


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> This one belongs in my soap thread but I'll make the story short.
> Humongous house probably $1.5 to $2 million, This is my second visit there.
> Issue clogged shower and free standing tub. So I snaked it from the shower well phuck me it got stuck and I couldn't pull it back. Luckily I found the problem it ended up in the tub!! I had to use vise grips and twist it backwards.
> Then I knew something was hacked big time So I looked under the lavatory to see what kind of hack I was going to deal with and holy mother of hacks, HACKS HACKS. I've never seen millionaires hack it this much. Pool tubes, the entire bathroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ENTIRE BATHOOM! Mama help me.
> After 2 hours of trying things I found out there was a hidden second pump underneath the floor behind the tub. The new home owner asked me what was next. Told him I have bad news really bad news, the whole bathroom has to be taken out and probably destroy the room under. He said no worries he was planning to remove the entire room anyway and have 28' feet high kitchen. Told him to stop using the bathroom altogether.
> 
> Took the money and onto next hack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131350
> 
> 
> View attachment 131351
> 
> 
> View attachment 131352
> 
> 
> View attachment 131353
> 
> 
> View attachment 131354
> 
> 
> View attachment 131355
> 
> 
> View attachment 131356





Awesome Hackery. A tribute to the vast world of cheap homeowners and idiot wannabe plumbers. A poster photo in fact.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> JeSuis Christ!!!!
> 
> That's some messed up schit!





dhal22 said:


> Awesome Hackery. A tribute to the vast world of cheap homeowners and idiot wannabe plumbers. A poster photo in fact.


Ah but there's more, that was less than 2 months worth! I don't even get to fix 1/4 of those as I'm hired to fix something else. Most of the hacks I see I stopped telling customers, they aren't happy about the bad news and don't want to spend the money anyway.


----------



## Tango

Ah forgot post 3332 the reason it smelled so bad, no P-trap for the shower and he makes it worse by running the fan 24/hrs because he's pulling all the sewer gas! Didn't tell him because of his plumber friend who did the plumbing plus the shower was clogged only to find the main line had roots 55' down the line, told him to hire another company for the roots.


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve got a repipe coming up. There’s a little bit of everything in this one. Propress, sharkbite, pex, 1/2 soft copper, 3/8 soft copper…..


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’ve got a repipe coming up. There’s a little bit of everything in this one. Propress, sharkbite, pex, 1/2 soft copper, 3/8 soft copper…..



BX Cable, the supply line choice of professional electricians plumbers the world over


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> BX Cable, the supply line choice of professional electricians plumbers the world over


How?? Or shower hose?


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> BX Cable, the supply line choice of professional electricians plumbers the world over
> 
> 
> View attachment 131398


That’s what it looks like, lol! I don’t see these supply lines often, but they actually are supply lines. I don’t trust them anymore than polly lines.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> How?? Or shower hose?


It's opensights' picture, I just cropped it because I thought they looked awfully similar to BX. I think they're just soft copper "Speedy Supplies" that have a pattern rolled in to be more flexible.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> It's opensights' picture, I just cropped it because I thought they looked awfully similar to BX. I think they're just soft copper "Speedy Supplies" that have a pattern rolled in to be more flexible.


Oh yeah I had to deal with one of those one time!


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Putty Trick 101*
> 
> 
> View attachment 131358


Flex seal much better and color cordinated lolololol


----------



## OpenSights

can you put a toilet here?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> can you put a toilet here?
> View attachment 131449


I can put a toilet anywhere you want, for a price. Heck, pay me enough and I'd put a toilet in a tree or on your roof!


----------



## Debo22

Sweet cabinet with a blocker of the disposal flange


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *General Contractor and DIY plumbing, who cares...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 131374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guy here says when he fills the tub a deluge happens in the closet below. He wanted me to fix it. The Neanderthal uncle cut out the overflow to put the faucet there!!! Nope I'm not pulling the tub and redoing your bathroom, suck it up. By the way the plastic in the over flow is the exterior wall and insulation.*
> 
> View attachment 131376
> 
> 
> View attachment 131377


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *General Contractor and DIY plumbing, who cares...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 131374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guy here says when he fills the tub a deluge happens in the closet below. He wanted me to fix it. The Neanderthal uncle cut out the overflow to put the faucet there!!! Nope I'm not pulling the tub and redoing your bathroom, suck it up. By the way the plastic in the over flow is the exterior wall and insulation.*
> 
> View attachment 131376
> 
> 
> View attachment 131377


Silicone a cover over that hole anyways


----------



## chonkie

I'm doing final walks for closings in a neighborhood I just took over. Noticed why the builder hated the other guy and had him kicked out, he let shiot like this get by.


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> I’ve got a repipe coming up. There’s a little bit of everything in this one. Propress, sharkbite, pex, 1/2 soft copper, 3/8 soft copper…..
> 
> View attachment 131395
> 
> View attachment 131396
> 
> View attachment 131397
> 
> View attachment 131394


We got this one done today. I love how they reverse engineered the watco!


----------



## chonkie

OpenSights said:


> We got this one done today. I love how they reverse engineered the watco!
> 
> View attachment 131521


You could have at least trimmed the teflon back on the shower neck, or use white teflon to match the pvc female adapter.


----------



## dhal22

OpenSights said:


> We got this one done today. I love how they reverse engineered the watco!
> 
> View attachment 131521
> 
> View attachment 131522
> 
> View attachment 131523




Just simply NOT plumbers. But the customer doesn't care. Cheap, cheap, cheap is all they care about.


----------



## OpenSights

These people bought the house from a good friend/LL of mine. sold all his rentals. He was a slum lord, but he’s a great guy.

From my understanding, they paid $4k for a HD 40ng con vent!


----------



## jakewilcox

Sweet!


----------



## Sstratton6175

jakewilcox said:


> View attachment 131532
> Sweet!


Now I’ve seen it all!!!!


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> Now I’ve seen it all!!!!


Did you? Check out the swimming pool pipes here :









Winners*


Momas don't let your babies grow up to be house flippers...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## dhal22

jakewilcox said:


> View attachment 131532
> Sweet!




Swing joint...............


----------



## Debo22

jakewilcox said:


> View attachment 131532
> Sweet!


It’s like a jackpot finding those. I’m going to get so many likes on Plumbing Zone


----------



## Logtec

dhal22 said:


> Swing joint...............


+1 like


----------



## jakewilcox

The only one that matters is yours Debo.
😘


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> View attachment 131539


The ol’ deep seal trap


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ deep seal trap


That was the trade name of one of my old partners! Have you found some of my old films?


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ deep seal trap


The sad thing is that was the only thing wrong with all the new plumbing! Everything else was to code and looked professional! Tub drain must’ve been after a break with the devil’s lettuce.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

I walk into the supply house the other day to hear a guy telling the two counter guys a story about two no heat calls he had but he couldn't go because he was tripping on acid, and he actually told the customers the reason! He felt bad because they were long time customers. Gee, it's nice that he cares. I was waiting for the end of the story, expecting him to laugh about something stupid he did way back in his 20s. Nope, it was last Saturday. He's always friendly, and I've seen him there before and he'll chat you up. He heard me mention my boss, and said that he used to work for him. I blurted out, "yeah, he's a great guy", as is my habit, because it's true. He just stopped and said that if I think that, he won't say anything further. To his credit he did not go any further, at least respecting that he and I had different views of the guy, but it only made sense to me and increased my respect for the boss, that he would not get along well with a 50 year old guy who is so effing stupid to actually answer the phone in that condition and tell customers about it, when they needed him the most. More job security for the rest of us.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> ........... a 50 year old guy who is so effing stupid to actually answer the phone in that condition and tell customers about it, when they needed him the most. ............


Pretty stupid to go "bragging" about it at the supply house as well.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Right, best forms of communication; telephone, telegraph, tell a supply house guy, who sees every one of us in the area. I'm going to ask them his name next time. Whenever I want to keep tabs on someone I haven't seen in a while, they're the first place I ask. Better than fb.


----------



## Tango

2 in 1, football field goal and loch ness monster.


----------



## Tango

Dishwasher drain and p-trap (there's no dishwasher for probably a decade...) Also the water supply not capped.
Guy is a cheap skate, the basement smells like sewer, not my problem.


----------



## Tango

All in the same house...DIY special galore, the woman hasn't used the tub in a year, she didn't want to fix it...
Who needs a p-trap for the laundry!
The kitchen drain is so much counter sloped the level of the water is the bottom of the sink!

The main valve was supposed to be the one on top but F-me there real one was below, the A-hole tied the handle with a piece of string above! Then the city went to the wrong address and I waited to change the main...


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> .............low, the A-hole tied the handle with a piece of string above! Then the city went to the wrong address and I waited to change the main...


The one with the handle removed probably doesn't have a washer any more, it disintegrated. It only had to hold one last time while the silver handled one got installed.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> The one with the handle removed probably doesn't have a washer any more, it disintegrated. It only had to hold one last time while the silver handled one got installed.



Now she's good to go for many years.


----------



## Logtec

Tango- WTF is going on in Montreal?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Now she's good to go for many years.
> 
> View attachment 131775


HAHAHA, you left the handle! Nice. Thank you for using a drain valve. Why not point the drain out where I can get a bucket under it?

Ewww, M copper....jk, just busting your baguettes.


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> Tango- WTF is going on in Montreal?


Sex orgy, you know, as opposed to those celibate orgies.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHA, you left the handle! Nice. Thank you for using a drain valve. Why not point the drain out where I can get a bucket under it?
> 
> Ewww, M copper....jk, just busting your baguettes.


Assuming the city can close the curb cock. I’ve seen a new one fail. Same with the city side valve of the meeter.


----------



## jakewilcox

I have definitely walked in to places like that, and walked right the fawk out. 
Seems like they are usually a mess and smell like a cat urinal.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHA, you left the handle! Nice. Thank you for using a drain valve. Why not point the drain out where I can get a bucket under it?
> 
> Ewww, M copper....jk, just busting your baguettes.


I didn't think of that, I use a vacuum so I don't care which way it is. Every main I install and most old ones have a drain. It's useful to check if the curb closes properly.

Every house is type M...

Busting baguettes, now that's funny!


----------



## Tango

jakewilcox said:


> I have definitely walked in to places like that, and walked right the fawk out.
> Seems like they are usually a mess and smell like a cat urinal.


So you would walk out from 90% of my jobs? I'll take these any day of the week, what I hate are cheating "new Kanadien", white folk price cheaters and other psychos. Those people are stressing me out big time. I never had anxiety before but now I do. Maybe in 5 years I won't care but the more they cheat and leave bad reviews I always fear of losing a lot of business, if I lose business that mean my listing goes to page 2 and it's the end for real.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> ............Every house is type M...
> ...........


I remember you saying that. There's nothing wrong with it so long as it works.


----------



## Tango

*Kitchen faucet for a jaccuzzi style tub...
























*


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> *Kitchen faucet for a jaccuzzi style tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131839
> 
> 
> View attachment 131840
> *


Pullout was for the lady of the house. Why judge?


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> Pullout was for the lady of the house. Why judge?


The kicker the new home owner didn't even know until I told him it was a kitchen faucet!!! I live in Wonka World.


----------



## Tango

How the DIY attempt so snake their kitchen, by cutting out the cross, it's now a pirhana for fingers! I did clear it(8 inches of ice). No she didn't want it replaced...


----------



## Tango

I don't know about you but a bath tub in a shower? That's weird. Once again all these are from my daily excursion into alien territory.


----------



## Tango

Here's a few mix bag




































Poly-B + PVC+ copper+ pex + hunting shack fittings = This below


----------



## Tango

*When I was at a rent a room at the Sanitarium last Summer :*
























*Washing machine drain connected to an electrical pvc conduit and drilled into a cap with silicone.*


----------



## Tango

*The woman asked me if I could fix the leaking drain... It's a freaking barrel cut in half for crying out loud!

The answer was no!*


----------



## DDDave

The tub-in-shower must be owned by a couple with no children...


----------



## Logtec

Tango said:


> I don't know about you but a bath tub in a shower? That's weird. Once again all these are from my daily excursion into alien territory.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131843
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131844


Please tell me the tubs drain wasn’t piped into anything and just emptied/drained under the tub onto the shower floor, then run over into the showers floor drain !?!?!!?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Pullout was for the lady of the house. Why judge?


I'll have you know, men enjoy hand sprayers too!


----------



## chonkie

I've plumbed a tub in a shower before. Much bigger shower and tub wasn't in the way though, was in it's own little area. In case you change your mind mid-scrub ...


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> Please tell me the tubs drain wasn’t piped into anything and just emptied/drained under the tub onto the shower floor, then run over into the showers floor drain !?!?!!?


I didn't check, it would be interesting to know. The guy asked to to fix his diy water heater leak had also problems with he shower but didn't want to pay to have it fixed. He said the previous owner did the shower.


----------



## chonkie

DDDave said:


> The tub-in-shower must be owned by a couple with no children...


Looks like they do have kids, i see toys and a kids book.


----------



## dhal22

Tango said:


> *When I was at a rent a room at the Sanitarium last Summer :*
> 
> 
> View attachment 131850
> 
> 
> View attachment 131851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Washing machine drain connected to an electrical pvc conduit and drilled into a cap with silicone.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 131852




Multi, multi millionaire customer could not get decent service to his $3500 a night lake house in NC so his assistant asked if we could provide service. We did and I took my office staff and their spouses to the lake house in payment. We are going to do that again this year.

Hard to find decent service in resort town areas.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> *The woman asked me if I could fix the leaking drain... It's a freaking barrel cut in half for crying out loud!
> 
> The answer was no!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131853
> 
> 
> View attachment 131854
> 
> 
> View attachment 131855


Actually kind of cool if it was done correctly


----------



## Debo22

Kustom toilet handle


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Kustom toilet handle
> View attachment 131869


Works good on faucets too.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Actually kind of cool if it was done correctly



They can be nice looking for sure.... Until I decide to even touch one of them and get blamed for water damage. Plus a fine for working on an illegal fixtures.
Any home made sink are illegal so I don't touch them period.


----------



## Debo22

Tango said:


> They can be nice looking for sure.... Until I decide to even touch one of them and get blamed for water damage. Plus a fine for working on an illegal fixtures.
> Any home made sink are illegal so I don't touch them period.


Here’s a cool wood tub I saw, he asked if I knew anyone who could refinish it


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> Here’s a cool wood tub I saw, he asked if I knew anyone who could refinish it


Yes, a shipwright.


----------



## Tango

Debo22 said:


> Here’s a cool wood tub I saw, he asked if I knew anyone who could refinish it


Wow that's a work of art! Scotch and cigar anyone?


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Wow that's a work of art! Scotch and cigar anyone?


----------



## Debo22

Garage door opener installation gone wrong


----------



## OpenSights

College rental maintenance guy installation.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Kitchen faucet for a jaccuzzi style tub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131839
> 
> 
> View attachment 131840
> *





OpenSights said:


> College rental maintenance guy installation.
> 
> View attachment 131886


 This looks rather sexual


----------



## Tango

*Dishwasher line*


----------



## DDDave

OpenSights said:


> College rental maintenance guy installation.
> 
> View attachment 131886


They make sharkbite ball valves, sheesh! If yer gonna doit, DOIT


----------



## Tango

*This is a toilet flange*


----------



## Tango

This call was for a ceiling leak, after an hour and a half later I found out why, another tub that was intended as a roman tub(no lip) Told the new home owner to hire someone else to completely rip out the tile and the tub and start over.


----------



## Tango

*Self tap fridge line*


----------



## Tango

*Straight pipe sink*


----------



## Tango

Ok this one is the high light of summer 2021, guy called saying the biggest company in town went to fix his leaking toilet and it leaked again shortly after.... The bozo used felt pads for shims and a plastic flange. What's worse I had to run after the customer to get paid. You want to be your own boss eh?


----------



## Tango

Searched for an hour an a half for this damn leak... I found this along the way. Finally found the culprit but the customer was not happy to pay my bill. Well if it was that easy you would of seen your fridge door wasn't closing!


----------



## skoronesa

@Tango You need to post pictures of your fixes too so we can see how much better it is.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Ok this one is the high light of summer 2021, guy called saying the biggest company in town went to fix his leaking toilet and it leaked again shortly after.... The bozo used felt pads for shims and a plastic flange. What's worse I had to run after the customer to get paid. You want to be your own boss eh?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131903


Should have used hydraulic cement under that toilet


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> @Tango You need to post pictures of your fixes too so we can see how much better it is.


I was thinking same thing we never see the after pics lololololo maybe he looks at it,takes a pic,then blocks everyone on his phone lolololololo


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I was thinking same thing we never see the after pics lololololo maybe he looks at it,takes a pic,then blocks everyone on his phone lolololololo


What if these pictures are his fixes? 😱


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> What if these pictures are his fixes? 😱


OMG, now that is scary and would explain the purpose of the kangaroo court lololoololx10


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> @Tango You need to post pictures of your fixes too so we can see how much better it is.





sparky said:


> I was thinking same thing we never see the after pics lololololo maybe he looks at it,takes a pic,then blocks everyone on his phone lolololololo



I've said this before, 1st rule of PZ, if you post a picture of your work you will be dissected and mocked.... I did put a few. Anyway you guys except Skoro on very rare occasions post their work.

I can also stop putting winner pics.

Here : before and after from last month.


----------



## Tango

Just so we are clear about my end results, please don't ask again.


----------



## sparky

Court is in session lololololo


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Just so we are clear about my end results, please don't ask again.
> 
> View attachment 131926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131927


New flange is set for failure. I always use the tabs, not the tracks. But, I will say you do more wood work than me. Looks good!


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Just so we are clear about my end results, please don't ask again.
> 
> View attachment 131926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131927


Concrete screws in wood??that's a Nono and will get you a trip to kangaroo court lololololo


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> I've said this before, 1st rule of PZ, if you post a picture of your work you will be dissected and mocked.... I did put a few. Anyway you guys except Skoro on very rare occasions post their work.
> .........


Are you saying I do or don't post pics of my work?


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Concrete screws in wood??that's a Nono and will get you a trip to kangaroo court lololololo


Tapcons are the best woodscrews.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> New flange is set for failure. I always use the tabs, not the tracks. But, I will say you do more wood work than me. Looks good!


Either way it's a plastic bolt flange, garbage. Should be a stainless flange 🤣


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Concrete screws in wood??that's a Nono and will get you a trip to kangaroo court lololololo


My code says corrosion resistant, well they are, says so on the box! Plus if you notice they are super thick so they will last, not rust through and through till I'm dead +50 years, second notice the perfect set in of the head. Lastly I have never seen anyone put other than wood screws, drywall screws and nails in them. Guess what I have never seen large sized stainless screws in our hardware stores.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Are you saying I do or don't post pics of my work?


You do but the other member almost non existant. I'd like to see sparky's plumbing work and every one else.


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> My code says corrosion resistant, well they are, says so on the box! Plus if you notice they are super thick so they will last, not rust through and through till I'm dead +50 years, second notice the perfect set in of the head. Lastly I have never seen anyone put other than wood screws, drywall screws and nails in them. Guess what I have never seen large sized stainless screws in our hardware stores.


The interrupted thread of the tapcons cause the wood shavings to really pack into the threads. Like you say, not going to get stainless screws and tapcons are more corrosion resistant than galv wood screws.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Either way it's a plastic bolt flange, garbage. Should be a stainless flange 🤣


Yes and no, I'd have less work on repairs!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> You do but the other member almost non existant. I'd like to see sparky's plumbing work and every one else.


I have been saying for a long time we need more plumbing posts and less politics. If @OpenSights posted as many work pics as he does memes we'd have thousands of plumbing pictures


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Yes and no, I'd have less work on repairs!


It doesn't really matter anyway, it's just there to hold the wax to the bowl. The caulk around the base does more to hold the bowl down.

I really wish toilets still had two sets of joni bolt holes.


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> Tapcons are the best woodscrews.


Tango is not supposed to know this lolololo


----------



## Blue2

Landlord had some handy man or something install this. The overflow for the tub was not centered in the hole allowing water to dump behind the tub. What surprises me the most is there is not globs of dap everywhere like most landlords do
la


----------



## Tango

Blue2 said:


> Landlord had some handy man or something install this. The overflow for the tub was not centered in the hole allowing water to dump behind the tub. What surprises me the most is there is not globs of dap everywhere like most landlords do


I bet the stud is right in the center. The landlord is very happy though he saved hundreds and I bet he didn't even pay the hack in the first place.


----------



## Blue2

Update, gasket for tub drain was on the top side. Pulled the drain and found this creature


----------



## Tango

Blue2 said:


> Update, gasket for tub drain was on the top side. Pulled the drain and found this creature



Why do you wear gloves! I could never figure it out....

Steve Lav.


----------



## Blue2

Tango said:


> Why do you wear gloves! I could never figure it out....
> 
> Steve Lav.


Ran out of rubbers, and it was last call on Friday lol.
So the company I work for does some home warranty work, this was one of those calls. The tub shoe ended up being glued in crooked and I could not get the tub drain to seal. So, since there was no access behind the tub it would have to get pulled. We don’t pull and reset tubs for home warranty because the payout sucks. transferred that on to another company.

Well, it’s Friday, long week…time to drink some beer.


----------



## Debo22

Blue2 said:


> Update, gasket for tub drain was on the top side. Pulled the drain and found this creature
> View attachment 131941


Rubber gasket is on the wrong side of the tub also


----------



## Blue2

Debo22 said:


> Rubber gasket is on the wrong side of the tub shoe also


That’s how it was when I got there. It’s because the tub shoe is too low under the tub. They added it to make up some room, and because they didn’t know wtf they were doing. Typical landlord move imo


----------



## Tango

Blue2 said:


> Ran out of rubbers, and it was last call on Friday lol.
> So the company I work for does some home warranty work, this was one of those calls. The tub shoe ended up being glued in crooked and I could not get the tub drain to seal. So, since there was no access behind the tub it would have to get pulled. We don’t pull and reset tubs for home warranty because the payout sucks. transferred that on to another company.
> 
> Well, it’s Friday, long week…time to drink some beer.


Home warrantee, sounds like a scam. Sounds like all those entities, like insurance, inspectors, GC who call me to work for them. I tell them no thanks right off the bat, no need to explain they can't afford me and not interested in taking any kind of their liability.


----------



## Blue2

Tango said:


> Home warrantee, sounds like a scam. Sounds like all those entities, like insurance, inspectors, GC who call me to work for them. I tell them no thanks right off the bat, no need to explain they can't afford me and not interested in taking any kind of their liability.


I would agree. I use that to my advantage to help customers feel good when they wind up paying for something not covered under their warranty. They get upset, I tell them I’m on their side, I would call them and be demanding to speak to upper management etc…or yeah they’re great look at how much you saved…you know how customers are.
Personally, I would never buy into it. You wind up paying so much more than if you would have put the same money aside and paid a plumber directly.


----------



## Tango

And you guys wonder why I have so many problems. I'll post them and post them here every day so you can understand what I have to go through... Supposedly the house was owned by a home inspector. DIY 2 shower head one on each side, one in an exterior wall with a valve. Brilliant! The new Indian home owner asked me how much it would cost to fix this since I told him it might eventually freeze. He wouldn't take I don't know for an anwer, he didn 't understand what other surprises I'll get when I start cutting walls.


Left over tile and left over conrete...


----------



## OpenSights

What is that in the last picture, with the shower head? Some sort of ball valve?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

The first company I ever worked for did a lot of work for home warrantee companies and other low rent entities. What a nightmare. We started adding an hour onto our estimates from them, simply because it took that long to get through before the job for authorization, and after to check out, to argue with and justify to some call center broad about what we needed to do as plumbers.
One of the funniest things that ever happened to me is when I was dealing with one who had a hell of an attitude. I stayed calm, pleasant and professional. After the conversation, I thought I had ended the call and stated to the guy with me "what a beatch!" just then we heard through the phone "I HEARD THAT!" He was mortified, but I thought it was the funniest thing ever. I called my boss and thankfully so did he.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> What is that in the last picture, with the shower head? Some sort of ball valve?


Yes a buried mini ball valve to shut the secondary shower head!


----------



## goeswiththeflow

OpenSights said:


> What is that in the last picture, with the shower head? Some sort of ball valve?


PAY NO ATTENTION TO THAT KNOB BEHIND THE SHOWER ARM. WE HAVE FANCY TILE, RECESSED LIGHTS AND THE NEWEST SUPER DUPER FRONT LOADERS, NOT THE CHEAP TOP LOADERS THAT WORK JUST AS WELL THAT THE PEASANTS HAVE.


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> What is that in the last picture, with the shower head? Some sort of ball valve?


Man that's a good idea,that's the way we used to do shut off valves on slab Jobs,just stick the handle out the wall lololololoolo


----------



## sparky

goeswiththeflow said:


> The first company I ever worked for did a lot of work for home warrantee companies and other low rent entities. What a nightmare. We started adding an hour onto our estimates from them, simply because it took that long to get through before the job for authorization, and after to check out, to argue with and justify to some call center broad about what we needed to do as plumbers.
> One of the funniest things that ever happened to me is when I was dealing with one who had a hell of an attitude. I stayed calm, pleasant and professional. After the conversation, I thought I had ended the call and stated to the guy with me "what a beatch!" just then we heard through the phone "I HEARD THAT!" He was mortified, but I thought it was the funniest thing ever. I called my boss and thankfully so did he.


You should have said,"good, it was meant for you to hear" lololololoo


----------



## Tango

Guy calls at 3:30 and I have a hard time driving and hearing the jumble. Basically he's saying he tried to fix his delta shower faucet, he shut off the whole house and no other company is answering, well duh 3:15 is where most close up shop and wants the install tonight. I asked for pics. Here we go another bozo diy, I'm not even bothering to reply, just a bad review waiting to happen if I go out out my way in the evening to get him back and running. The last diy who called gave me a bad review just for giving out a price. F-them!


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> The interrupted thread of the tapcons cause the wood shavings to really pack into the threads. Like you say, not going to get stainless screws and tapcons are more corrosion resistant than galv wood screws.


It's best to use regular drywall screws in flanges,then after 3-4 yrs they rot off and you get to go back and fix it again,you don't want to fix things so good that you never get to go back and get more money,can I get a hell yea??


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Guy calls at 3:30 and I have a hard time driving and hearing the jumble. Basically he's saying he tried to fix his delta shower faucet, he shut off the whole house and no other company is answering, well duh 3:15 is where most close up shop and wants the install tonight. I asked for pics. Here we go another bozo diy, I'm not even bothering to reply, just a bad review waiting to happen if I go out out my way in the evening to get him back and running. The last diy who called gave me a bad review just for giving out a price. F-them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 131997
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131996
> 
> [/QUO5 /QUOTE]


dang,this idiot massacred that poor tub faucet,I could make good money on this job


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> dang,this idiot massacred that poor tub faucet,I could make good money on this job


You didn't think it through, a DIY first thought is damn those plumbers are cheaters charging that much.
That guy is probably making 15-22$hr at his job. Lets make it 22$/hr
On a regular day you charge a random price of 800$ and they supply the faucet
Now you want to charge double for evening rate at 1600$ because you'll finish at 10 pm.
What makes you think he's not going to lash out at you a with your insane price?
In his mind 3 hours work at 22$/hr = 66$ or double time at 122$.
Do you see where I'm going?


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> You didn't think it through, a DIY first thought is damn those plumbers are cheaters charging that much.
> That guy is probably making 15-22$hr at his job. Lets make it 22$/hr
> On a regular day you charge a random price of 800$ and they supply the faucet
> Now you want to charge double for evening rate at 1600$ because you'll finish at 10 pm.
> What makes you think he's not going to lash out at you a with your insane price?
> In his mind 3 hours work at 22$/hr = 66$ or double time at 122$.
> Do you see where I'm going?


Yes I see your point but I would give him a price up front after putting eyes on it and I would not do it at night or after hours


----------



## OpenSights

The look on that face! Priceless! You can see the agony of being viciously attacked!


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> The look on that face! Priceless! You can see the agony of being viciously attacked!
> View attachment 132003
> 
> View attachment 132004


The thrill of victory and the agony of defeat lololololo


----------



## jakewilcox

This is crappy even for the hacks.


----------



## dhal22

sparky said:


> dang,this idiot massacred that poor tub faucet,I could make good money on this job



There's NO MONEY working for that homeowner...........


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> Yes I see your point but I would give him a price up front after putting eyes on it and I would not do it at night or after hours


The guy was insisting in the evening. But anyways you of wasted time and gas to give him a price in his house. He would of said go away weasel, that or I bet he would of said sure go ahead and not pay the bill and leave a bad review.


----------



## sparky

jakewilcox said:


> This is crappy even for the hacks.
> View attachment 132005
> View attachment 132006


This looks rather sexual


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> There's NO MONEY working for that homeowner...........


Now you don't know that,if they were a new customer I would demand 75% of my estimate up front before work began,then collect remaining before I turned his water back on,guess what guys we are in a plumbing business to do work and make money,if you are rich enough to pick and choose I'm all for it,but I need jobs like this to make a living,I can't block 10 people a week and do one job per week,if your woman works and makes decent money then you can cull all the supposed bad ones,but not all of us can do that........


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> The guy was insisting in the evening. But anyways you of wasted time and gas to give him a price in his house. He would of said go away weasel, that or I bet he would of said sure go ahead and not pay the bill and leave a bad review.


I would have charged so much depending on how far away he lived from me,I would have told him that over the phone


----------



## goeswiththeflow

sparky said:


> Now you don't know that,if they were a new customer I would demand 75% of my estimate up front before work began,then collect remaining before I turned his water back on,guess what guys we are in a plumbing business to do work and make money,if you are rich enough to pick and choose I'm all for it,but I need jobs like this to make a living,I can't block 10 people a week and do one job per week,if your woman works and makes decent money then you can cull all the supposed bad ones,but not all of us can do that........


Right on. Like all people, customers are unpredictable 100% of the time, but after a while it's not that difficult to develop a good system to help prevent many problems before they start. It all starts out with what you say on the phone, sometimes what you don't, and how you say it. Same with the moment you walk in the door, showing them that you are courteous, professional and straightforward, getting down to business, literally and figuratively and not there to screw around or get taken advantage of. I've seen guys that are hesitant and not confident, and seen the customer pick up on that and circle in for the kill like a predator sensing the weak member of the herd. It used to happen to me when I was young, but just like survival of the fittest, the smart ones learn from those experiences how to behave or not behave to avoid them in the future.
I was once training a young kid. We were there for a simple leak that took me longer to go get my channel locks than it did to tighten the packing nut on the washer valve. I still offered the customer to replace the whole valve just to give him the option, because some people want that, but he was happy with the fix as it was. I had the kid collect to get familiar with the process, and the first thing he says is that he's sorry that he has to collect our minimum fee of an hour plus truck charge. When we got back to the truck I ripped him a new one and told him to never apologize for charging for what we do. It is a valuable service, we put a lot of time, effort and training into our skill, which all costs us money, not to do it all for free.... you know the story. Plus, the guy was happy to pay it anyway. I'd been there before, and he loves us. He's not the slightest bit handy, and he was actually happy that it didn't cost him to replace the whole valve which is what he expected. He gets it, but this kid could have potentially put doubt in his mind that we were overcharging for something simple. I've seen that scenario happen too, where they assume that, usually with women.
Just yesterday I was on a job that I had a head's up that the customer had been really nasty the night before, threatened to not pay. Tough situation with a pipe that broke while the drain cleaner was there. Customer thought it was drain cleaner's fault. He was drunk at the time, so I'm sure that contributed, plus the shock of it, and getting hit with the unexpected expense. I showed up, straightforward, and just stated it like it is, without an attitude, but without shrinking away either. The repair was pretty expensive and was going to run into overtime. I don't have an ownership stake in the company and I am not on commission, but I know that ultimately my paycheck depends on what we collect, so knowing the history I took it upon myself to give him a quick ballpark estimate and collected half up front vs our normal policy of collecting when the job is done. I could have easily walked in with an attitude expecting him not to pay and walked away when my self proclaimed prophecy came true. Or I could have just done the work without a deposit and given him the opportunity to screw us when it came time to pay, then go on to complain how it was his fault. Instead he was courteous as hell, I like to think in response to my lead. He checked on us occasionally, not to be a PITA, just interested, but mostly to keep offering us a drink. He even offered to run out and get us food because we were working through dinner time. I'm going back today to finish up and am actually looking forward to it. They don't all turn out like that, but sometimes, many times, YOUR approach can make or break the situation. 
I hate chemistry more than anything, the class, not the process, but I had a chemistry professor once years ago who always said that people will get away with what you let them, it's just human nature. I couldn't tell you the first thing about a mole, or how to do one of those freaking calculations, but I have always remembered that, and it has helped me way more in life than any periodic table.


----------



## sparky

goeswiththeflow said:


> Right on. Like all people, customers are unpredictable 100% of the time, but after a while it's not that difficult to develop a good system to help prevent many problems before they start. It all starts out with what you say on the phone, sometimes what you don't, and how you say it. Same with the moment you walk in the door, showing them that you are courteous, professional and straightforward, getting down to business, literally and figuratively and not there to screw around or get taken advantage of. I've seen guys that are hesitant and not confident, and seen the customer pick up on that and circle in for the kill like a predator sensing the weak member of the herd. It used to happen to me when I was young, but just like survival of the fittest, the smart ones learn from those experiences how to behave or not behave to avoid them in the future.
> I was once training a young kid. We were there for a simple leak that took me longer to go get my channel locks than it did to tighten the packing nut on the washer valve. I still offered the customer to replace the whole valve just to give him the option, because some people want that, but he was happy with the fix as it was. I had the kid collect to get familiar with the process, and the first thing he says is that he's sorry that he has to collect our minimum fee of an hour plus truck charge. When we got back to the truck I ripped him a new one and told him to never apologize for charging for what we do. It is a valuable service, we put a lot of time, effort and training into our skill, which all costs us money, not to do it all for free.... you know the story. Plus, the guy was happy to pay it anyway. I'd been there before, and he loves us. He's not the slightest bit handy, and he was actually happy that it didn't cost him to replace the whole valve which is what he expected. He gets it, but this kid could have potentially put doubt in his mind that we were overcharging for something simple. I've seen that scenario happen too, where they assume that, usually with women.
> Just yesterday I was on a job that I had a head's up that the customer had been really nasty the night before, threatened to not pay. Tough situation with a pipe that broke while the drain cleaner was there. Customer thought it was drain cleaner's fault. He was drunk at the time, so I'm sure that contributed, plus the shock of it, and getting hit with the unexpected expense. I showed up, straightforward, and just stated it like it is, without an attitude, but without shrinking away either. The repair was pretty expensive and was going to run into overtime. I don't have an ownership stake in the company and I am not on commission, but I know that ultimately my paycheck depends on what we collect, so knowing the history I took it upon myself to give him a quick ballpark estimate and collected half up front vs our normal policy of collecting when the job is done. I could have easily walked in with an attitude expecting him not to pay and walked away when my self proclaimed prophecy came true. Or I could have just done the work without a deposit and given him the opportunity to screw us when it came time to pay, then go on to complain how it was his fault. Instead he was courteous as hell, I like to think in response to my lead. He checked on us occasionally, not to be a PITA, just interested, but mostly to keep offering us a drink. He even offered to run out and get us food because we were working through dinner time. I'm going back today to finish up and am actually looking forward to it. They don't all turn out like that, but sometimes, many times, YOUR approach can make or break the situation.
> I hate chemistry more than anything, the class, not the process, but I had a chemistry professor once years ago who always said that people will get away with what you let them, it's just human nature. I couldn't tell you the first thing about a mole, or how to do one of those freaking calculations, but I have always remembered that, and it has helped me way more in life than any periodic table.


vey good,agree all the way


----------



## Debo22

Not plumbing but I was at a house today working and the customer asked if I know anything about clothes dryers. They said it takes about 4 cycles to dry towels. I said it’s usually a dirty dryer vent and this one vented on the roof. I went up there and someone installed a vent flashing with 1/4” mesh on the outlet.


----------



## dhal22

sparky said:


> Now you don't know that,if they were a new customer I would demand 75% of my estimate up front before work began,then collect remaining before I turned his water back on,guess what guys we are in a plumbing business to do work and make money,if you are rich enough to pick and choose I'm all for it,but I need jobs like this to make a living,I can't block 10 people a week and do one job per week,if your woman works and makes decent money then you can cull all the supposed bad ones,but not all of us can do that........



I'm not rich enough to pick and choose, just fortunate enough to have developed the ability to. And that is both part longevity and reputation but most importantly the wherewithal to walk away from non profitable jobs. I have 11 people on the payroll, it's not easy. Cartridges, toilets, some jobs just aren't worth the time...


----------



## goeswiththeflow

My boss is great with allowing us a little leeway in walking away from jobs, as long as it's reasonable I imagine. I treat the privilege like gold, and have used it twice in 2 years. I have done plenty of jobs that I really did not want to do, knowing that you cannot turn them all down. Sure, if it were my company I would love to turn down more, or at least have the satisfaction of charging a lot more for a PITA job, but I have to roll my eyes at some of the things I see guys turn away or how often they do it. I wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

when you get there to look at why the shower handle is in the wrong position and instantly know that someone tried fixing it before you


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

im talking about the $hitty delta shower valve


----------



## Blue2

Got a call the other day for this toilet being stopped up. Customer snatched the toilet off the lead and the flange came with it. I asked him if he wanted me to fix it and he said that he was going to make his landlord get it repaired. And yes, those are roots growing up around the lead bend. Got the line cleared and rolled out. Easy money.


----------



## OpenSights

Blue2 said:


> Got a call the other day for this toilet being stopped up. Customer snatched the toilet off the lead and the flange came with it. I asked him if he wanted me to fix it and he said that he was going to make his landlord get it repaired. And yes, those are roots growing up around the lead bend. Got the line cleared and rolled out. Easy money.
> View attachment 132075


Never do work for a tenant! Always have permission from the owner! I have broken this rule twice, but in general, it puts more liability on you.


----------



## Blue2

OpenSights said:


> Never do work for a tenant! Always have permission from the owner! I have broken this rule twice, but in general, it puts more liability on you.


We are pretty careful when we do things. The tenant signed all the paperwork so if anything comes out of it he will be responsible.
Also, when invoicing, I always put recommendations for repairs and I have them sign approval or disapproval. Usually they wind up saying go ahead and make it right since it removes the liability from us if they sign saying no.
My least favorite customers are landlord/tenants. Always some bs.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Yes, the old landlord/tenant paradigm. Our office is usually really good at weeding them out. If the tenant calls, NO, have your landlord call us. He needs to be there to pay when we are finished, or else they have him leave a credit card number for us to charge at the end. Still, every once in a while one will outright lie, a tenant will say on the phone that he is the property owner or the landlord will say he will be there and isn't. I am in the habit of asking when I arrive at any apartment or condo if the person answering the door is the property owner. If not I don't go any further until speaking to him and getting CC info if he isn't present. If not present they love to tell me to call when done and they will give CC info then. Then of course they don't answer the phone. I don't fall for that one anymore either. Sometimes they will play dumb, even homeowners will try it, and ask if we bill them, or even say that they were told we will. Not if it's not in my job instructions you weren't. I have even called their bluff and right in front of them called the office, faking that I am sure that there must be some kind of mistake since this very nice landlord in front of me says he was told that we would bill him. Um, no, you pay now says the office lady, and me. 
They love to play all those games on the younger guys who still feel uneasy and think it is rude to insist on payment, but I've been around the block a bit and have seen most of their tricks, and I am the one who thinks it is rude to try to get out of paying that which helps to keep my company in business and pay my salary. I pay my own bills, and am sick and tired of deadbeats who don't pay theirs. Until I become king of the world and make my planned changes to the legal system, and eliminate most Democrat handouts that allow people to come to expect everything for free, that is the best I can do to do my part to keep them in check.


----------



## Debo22

POS Proflo leaking out the middle of the spout


----------



## Debo22

If I put one of these washers upside down it would leak. I’m not sure how when a hack does it it doesn’t leak.


----------



## Blue2

How many things can you spot that are wrong?


----------



## Logtec

Debo22 said:


> POS Proflo leaking out the middle of the spout
> View attachment 132092


The hot is red and the cold is black ???


----------



## OpenSights

This is unplugged!


----------



## Blue2

OpenSights said:


> This is unplugged!
> 
> View attachment 132100


Oh no…I sold them on a new unit since it wouldn’t turn on….


----------



## MACPLUMB777

How often have you guys done that on a G/D, or a sump pump, and found out it was a bad electric switch, 
or a bad breaker


----------



## OpenSights

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How often have you guys done that on a G/D, or a sump pump, and found out it was a bad electric switch,
> or a bad breaker


Always check electric if there’s no hum! Found a GD that wasn’t working because of a countertop gfi was a tripped circuit. I guess that’s code for sparkies here now.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Always check electric if there’s no hum! Found a GD that wasn’t working because of a countertop gfi was a tripped circuit. I guess that’s code for sparkies here now.


I prefer to check the electric supply on every one, whether I question it or not. Check voltage between hot, neutral, and ground in all directions. Sometimes you'll find weird voltages between ground and neutral. Check ohms between ground and the plumbing, neutral, and something a couple feet away that should be grounded like a bx cable or the stove. Even after you shut the breaker check for voltage.

I've found some stupid stuff by checking the electric in ways you wouldn't think you'd need to. I got zapped by ~28v hooking up a float switch when all the breakers were off. The control circuit is 120v?! Weird/insufficient grounding can cause voltages when high currents are drawn. These voltages can work against your supply effectively lowering the voltage your motor runs at. If a motor's current draw isn't limited by the resistance of the winding(most aren't) then it will draw higher than normal current.

Always check your electric, never assume it was done 100% correctly. We have to be electricians too.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> I prefer to check the electric supply on every one, whether I question it or not. Check voltage between hot, neutral, and ground in all directions. Sometimes you'll find weird voltages between ground and neutral. Check ohms between ground and the plumbing, neutral, and something a couple feet away that should be grounded like a bx cable or the stove. Even after you shut the breaker check for voltage.
> 
> I've found some stupid stuff by checking the electric in ways you wouldn't think you'd need to. I got zapped by ~28v hooking up a float switch when all the breakers were off. The control circuit is 120v?! Weird/insufficient grounding can cause voltages when high currents are drawn. These voltages can work against your supply effectively lowering the voltage your motor runs at. If a motor's current draw isn't limited by the resistance of the winding(most aren't) then it will draw higher than normal current.
> 
> Always check your electric, never assume it was done 100% correctly. We have to be electricians too.


Back when I worked on electric motors I wen on a service call for a 250hp motor that was single phasing. Turned the fuse box off and one of the fuses looked burnt. So I went to pull it. 480 volts. The lockout wasn’t hooked up inside the box. I’ve been zapped by every voltage and will say the most painful is anything DC.


----------



## Blue2

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How often have you guys done that on a G/D, or a sump pump, and found out it was a bad electric switch,
> or a bad breaker


I had that happen when I first started with a gas water heater. Kept running and would not shut off. Got it swapped out and turned on the water and the water kept going. Turned out there was a hot water slab leak. Oops.


----------



## skoronesa

Blue2 said:


> I had that happen when I first started with a gas water heater. Kept running and would not shut off. Got it swapped out and turned on the water and the water kept going. Turned out there was a hot water slab leak. Oops.


I like to have valves on both sides of my heaters.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Back when I worked on electric motors I wen on a service call for a 250hp motor that was single phasing. Turned the fuse box off and one of the fuses looked burnt. So I went to pull it. 480 volts. The lockout wasn’t hooked up inside the box. I’ve been zapped by every voltage and will say the most painful is anything DC.


You pulled a fuse with your hand?

I was at a house a couple weeks ago and the wires for the well pump just ran through the shut off. It was missing a fuse so they just said F it. Always check for power before using your fingers or uninsulated tools.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> You pulled a fuse with your hand?
> 
> I was at a house a couple weeks ago and the wires for the well pump just ran through the shut off. It was missing a fuse so they just said F it. Always check for power before using your fingers or uninsulated tools.


Yeah, that was a lesson learned! Don’t trust an electrician or the dumbazz maintenance guy.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Yeah, that was a lesson learned! Don’t trust an electrician or the dumbazz maintenance guy.


That and ya know, don't pull fuses by hand! Hahaha


----------



## Debo22

MACPLUMB777 said:


> How often have you guys done that on a G/D, or a sump pump, and found out it was a bad electric switch,
> or a bad breaker


I replaced a garbage disposal that wasn’t working, tested the outlet and it had proper voltage. I re-used the cord from the old one and the new one I installed didn’t work. Turns out it was a bad cord. Never seen that before.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Blue2 said:


> I had that happen when I first started with a gas water heater. Kept running and would not shut off. Got it swapped out and turned on the water and the water kept going. Turned out there was a hot water slab leak. Oops.


How did you handle that with the customer?
I once went on a call for low hot water temperature in the whole house. Water heater elements and thermostats tested fine. Narrowed it down to the mixing valve. Adjusted it up finally all the way but still wasn't getting hot enough even though the water felt like it. Replaced the mixing valve, same thing. Finally realized that my thermometer was bad. Oops.


----------



## dhal22

I've replaced water heaters before and couldn't get the new heater to light. No gas due to gas meter being locked due to no payment. Meh, they needed a new heater anyway.


----------



## OpenSights

goeswiththeflow said:


> How did you handle that with the customer?
> I once went on a call for low hot water temperature in the whole house. Water heater elements and thermostats tested fine. Narrowed it down to the mixing valve. Adjusted it up finally all the way but still wasn't getting hot enough even though the water felt like it. Replaced the mixing valve, same thing. Finally realized that my thermometer was bad. Oops.


I had one once long ago. New Bradford power vent, about 6 months old. The master suddenly was only getting lukewarm water. The kitchen right above it was fine. We ended up replacing the heater, still not right. Replaced all single handle cartridges, still lukewarm.
By this time our longtime customer was getting pizzed. Spent half a day tracing the water lines in his messed up basement. Ended up finding a home made dog washing faucet above a floor drain back in this hidden, almost closet area. When I did it was classic! The guy slapped his head and said it was all his fault. His dogs had passed away years before, but the weekend before the problem started he washed out a bucket, turned the spout off but not the hot and cold valves.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

OpenSights said:


> I had one once long ago. New Bradford power vent, about 6 months old. The master suddenly was only getting lukewarm water. The kitchen right above it was fine. We ended up replacing the heater, still not right. Replaced all single handle cartridges, still lukewarm.
> By this time our longtime customer was getting pizzed. Spent half a day tracing the water lines in his messed up basement. Ended up finding a home made dog washing faucet above a floor drain back in this hidden, almost closet area. When I did it was classic! The guy slapped his head and said it was all his fault. His dogs had passed away years before, but the weekend before the problem started he washed out a bucket, turned the spout off but not the hot and cold valves.


I had the same thing happen to me at a Taco Bell in L.A. changed out heater with a high performance one still the same
found the prerinse still on crossover


----------



## OpenSights

_Sometimes_ customers are their own worst enemies.


----------



## Blue2

skoronesa said:


> I like to have valves on both sides of my heaters.


I do as well. Makes it more better-er


----------



## Blue2

goeswiththeflow said:


> How did you handle that with the customer?
> I once went on a call for low hot water temperature in the whole house. Water heater elements and thermostats tested fine. Narrowed it down to the mixing valve. Adjusted it up finally all the way but still wasn't getting hot enough even though the water felt like it. Replaced the mixing valve, same thing. Finally realized that my thermometer was bad. Oops.


My boss took over. He gave them a refund on the heater up front and charged for the price of materials on the slab leak. Customer was happy though.

I still think about that every now and then to make sure I’m not overlooking simple issues.

I had a different lady who didn’t pay her gas bill for a year…I ended up having to give her one heater in the attic for free…that one hurt bad. Now, I will always write gas pressures on the invoice and/or voltages on my invoice.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Wow. Sometimes I think our company is too quick to refund things that are not our fault, simply because the customer *****es. Other times I think we should own up and give them something, but the office digs in. 

Yeah, at first thought if you replace a reported failed unit without thinking to check that gas is going to it, you replaced something that didn't need it, but you acted in good faith, and were going on the customer's report that it doesn't work. If they are too stupid to tell you they haven't paid the gas bill that's on them.


----------



## Blue2

goeswiththeflow said:


> Wow. Sometimes I think our company is too quick to refund things that are not our fault, simply because the customer *****es. Other times I think we should own up and give them something, but the office digs in.
> 
> Yeah, at first thought if you replace a reported failed unit without thinking to check that gas is going to it, you replaced something that didn't need it, but you acted in good faith, and were going on the customer's report that it doesn't work. If they are too stupid to tell you they haven't paid the gas bill that's on them.


I tried to argue it, citing our invoice again. Before we proceed with any work we write up what needs to be done and how much it costs. Customer will sign off, authorizing it, and allowing us to proceed. I was countered with “she was making her decision based on information from a reputable source who happened to be wrong.”

can’t really argue to much with the owner so I let it go and took what I can from the situation.


----------



## OpenSights

The only time I ever replaced a heater and the gas had been locked out was at an apartment complex. They provided the heater. I don’t know if they charged the tenant or not.


----------



## Blue2

One of my coworkers recently swapped out a heater. 12 year old 50 gallon gas. Unit would run the pilot but when burner would fire it would fizzle out and pilot would go out as well. Checked gas pressure and it was within specs of the unit. Customer wanted heater replaced so he proceeded. When it came time to light the new one, the issue happened again. He had the gas company come out and check the meter and regulator. Everything was good. Gas Co. found a leak on the gas line underground running from the meter to the house and the gas line had been getting ground water in it.

Made a lot of sense afterwards, with the water allowing enough gas to pass to run the pilot but not enough for the main burner.

Anyone had something like this ever happen?


----------



## skoronesa

Blue2 said:


> One of my coworkers recently swapped out a heater. 12 year old 50 gallon gas. Unit would run the pilot but when burner would fire it would fizzle out and pilot would go out as well. *Checked gas pressure and it was within specs of the unit. Customer wanted heater replaced so he proceeded*. When it came time to light the new one, the issue happened again. He had the gas company come out and check the meter and regulator. Everything was good. Gas Co. found a leak on the gas line underground running from the meter to the house and the gas line had been getting ground water in it.
> 
> Made a lot of sense afterwards, with the water allowing enough gas to pass to run the pilot but not enough for the main burner.
> 
> Anyone had something like this ever happen?


This is how it should go. I don't understand why anyone would replace a gas heater without first checking the incoming pressure. If you just replace parts willy nilly until something works you're no better than Joe Handy-Hack.

The first step in being a good service plumber is to determine the cause of the problem. Too often guys assume the symptom is the cause. If a fill valve is whistling, maybe it's not the fill valve but the high water pressure from a failed prv. Same goes for a gas appliance that won't light.


----------



## skoronesa

None of us are without fault, not even me. Even though I often speak like I am the most confident service plumber to walk the earth. HAHAHA 

A couple weeks ago I got a call for an effluent pump not working. We put new float switches on it 5 years prior. Time for a new on/off float right? I checked the control box and decided that was fine. I then cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. Still wouldn't work. Neither light on the dosing timer relay was illuminating. I checked the power contacts and it was getting only ~27v, supposed to be 120v. I ordered a new timer switch, planned to back trace the low voltage when I got the new one.

Two weeks later I go back and pop in the new timer....nothing. WTF!! Silly me, I never opened the J box in the tile and checked the connections there. The wire nuts on the wires for the on/off switch came right off, wire corroded to nothing. The J box had been accumulating water and those connections were the lowest. Thankfully it was the end of the day and I only had to bill him the 30mins for swapping the new timer, the rest of the time was on my own watch. However, he did end up buying a 180$ timer relay when the old one was put in only 5 years ago.

In hindsight the low voltage was due to the poor connection.

Not the end of the world but I do feel bad about it. I kept the used good one on my van labeled with their name in case they need it someday.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Yes when I started out in beautiful Oxnard, CA. we ran into that all the time, when we had that showed we would
put in a new Gas from the Meter at the street to the house, In sch. 40 PVC that was marked GAS, we had to install
it with all with the letter all facing up and a copper tracer wire


----------



## Blue2

skoronesa said:


> This is how it should go. I don't understand why anyone would replace a gas heater without first checking the incoming pressure. If you just replace parts willy nilly until something works you're no better than Joe Handy-Hack.
> 
> The first step in being a good service plumber is to determine the cause of the problem. Too often guys assume the symptom is the cause. If a fill valve is whistling, maybe it's not the fill valve but the high water pressure from a failed prv. Same goes for a gas appliance that won't light.


You’re right, this is how it should be. But we all get complacent eventually and then we have a situation remind us why we do things.


----------



## Blue2

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Yes when I started out in beautiful Oxnard, CA. we ran into that all the time, when we had that showed we would
> put in a new Gas from the Meter at the street to the house, In sch. 40 PVC that was marked GAS, we had to install
> it with all with the letter all facing up and a copper tracer wire


Never have I seen in person pvc pipe for NG. Are there places where it is still installed?


----------



## Blue2

skoronesa said:


> None of us are without fault, not even me. Even though I often speak like I am the most confident service plumber to walk the earth. HAHAHA
> 
> A couple weeks ago I got a call for an effluent pump not working. We put new float switches on it 5 years prior. Time for a new on/off float right? I checked the control box and decided that was fine. I then cut the old one off and spliced a new one on. Still wouldn't work. Neither light on the dosing timer relay was illuminating. I checked the power contacts and it was getting only ~27v, supposed to be 120v. I ordered a new timer switch, planned to back trace the low voltage when I got the new one.
> 
> Two weeks later I go back and pop in the new timer....nothing. WTF!! Silly me, I never opened the J box in the tile and checked the connections there. The wire nuts on the wires for the on/off switch came right off, wire corroded to nothing. The J box had been accumulating water and those connections were the lowest. Thankfully it was the end of the day and I only had to bill him the 30mins for swapping the new timer, the rest of the time was on my own watch. However, he did end up buying a 180$ timer relay when the old one was put in only 5 years ago.
> 
> In hindsight the low voltage was due to the poor connection.
> 
> Not the end of the world but I do feel bad about it. I kept the used good one on my van labeled with their name in case they need it someday.


**** happens.


----------



## chonkie

Fixing gas leak on a topout, at first I thought this mouse dove under and was holding it's breath because I possibly spooked it when I entered the house. 15 minutes later and I'm thinking it just did not win.


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me at a Taco Bell in L.A. changed out heater with a high performance one still the same
> found the prerinse still on crossover


Amateurs lololololololo (jk)


----------



## sparky

Blue2 said:


> One of my coworkers recently swapped out a heater. 12 year old 50 gallon gas. Unit would run the pilot but when burner would fire it would fizzle out and pilot would go out as well. Checked gas pressure and it was within specs of the unit. Customer wanted heater replaced so he proceeded. When it came time to light the new one, the issue happened again. He had the gas company come out and check the meter and regulator. Everything was good. Gas Co. found a leak on the gas line underground running from the meter to the house and the gas line had been getting ground water in it.
> 
> Made a lot of sense afterwards, with the water allowing enough gas to pass to run the pilot but not enough for the main burner.
> 
> Anyone had something like this ever happen?


How did you check the gas pressure at the water heater??the gas valves have no place for an ounce gauge


----------



## MACPLUMB777

There is a pressure tap on the bottom of the Gas Valve, that measures Line pressure


----------



## Blue2

sparky said:


> How did you check the gas pressure at the water heater??the gas valves have no place for an ounce gauge


There is a tap on the bottom for a manometer to hook up to. Also, some black iron caps that have been tapped for the same threads can be used too.


----------



## skoronesa

Blue2 said:


> There is a tap on the bottom for a manometer to hook up to. Also, some black iron caps that have been tapped for the same threads can be used too.


My thought was unscrew the drip leg.


----------



## Blue2

skoronesa said:


> My thought was unscrew the drip leg.


That’s usually what I do with the tapped caps.


----------



## Debo22

Nice water heater vent pipe


----------



## hewhodigsholes

No way it'll freeze, it's a frost-proof!


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> I've replaced water heaters before and couldn't get the new heater to light. No gas due to gas meter being locked due to no payment. Meh, they needed a new heater anyway.


Hey if they didn't tell you they didn't pay the gas bill how are you to know??I always check for gas flow


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> There is a pressure tap on the bottom of the Gas Valve, that measures Line pressure


The heaters I install don't have no place for a gauge to go,the gas company had to install a shut off valve with a tap on it to measure pressure


----------



## jakewilcox

sparky said:


> Hey if they didn't tell you they didn't pay the gas bill how are you to know??I always check for gas flow


Maybe 10 times over the course of the years, I’ve run in to a meter block off device. The little steel blank that the gas company used to secretly shut off the gas.

Usually I get a call about the water heater and it’s become one of the first things I will check.

Depending on how cool the client is, and if I’m gonna get paid, I’ll remove it. Or not. I’ve definitely told people: “you need to pay your gas bill.”

I guess this is all to say that I will frequently just crack a Union at the meter to see what’s happening -if the gas company has the meter blocked.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

I Removed those blank disk myself, I learned from my Master, I even used it on my House one time,
But never after I got my License


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> The heaters I install don't have no place for a gauge to go,the gas company had to install a shut off valve with a tap on it to measure pressure


What about the drip leg?


----------



## jakewilcox

skoronesa said:


> What about the drip leg?


I see a lot, and I mean a lot of heaters installed with out one. Kinda makes me wonder if that is some of the problem people are having with water heater controls. 

I also keep a reducer around with a hose barb to hook up a manometer to the gas line at the drip leg. This allows me to see what is going on gas pressure wise when the heater fires (yes, I know that’s dangerous….).


----------



## Debo22

sparky said:


> The heaters I install don't have no place for a gauge to go,the gas company had to install a shut off valve with a tap on it to measure pressure


Water heaters only have an outlet tap on the valve, go to the furnace. There’s an inlet and outlet gas pressure tap on the valve.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Water Heaters pressure taps are line pressure that is what is fed to the pilot light


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Water Heaters pressure taps are line pressure that is what is fed to the pilot light


So you’re saying take the pilot tube out and screw the gauge into the pilot threads where the pilot light will go right??? Are those 3/8” threads like an ounce gauge would be?? seems to me they would be smaller


----------



## MACPLUMB777

There is a pressure tap on the bottom of the Gas Valve, that measures Line pressure


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> There is a pressure tap on the bottom of the Gas Valve, that measures Line pressure


Not on the heaters I install,on that rheem ng heater that I had to replace the gas valve on there was NO tap anywhere on that valve to screw a gauge to,I examined it myself


----------



## Tango

*Summer of 2023 can't come fast enough!!!!! Hurry!*


This morning....leaking shower, previous owner made a pan for his DIY install, where did the little white pan go? Straight across the room into the wall where it drips and rotted stuff below. Cross fingers my fix works because the ceiling and ducts have to go to get access. Home inspector said it was all clear, another recommended inspector from their RE agent.

Same house pool pipes and glue for the kitchen drain!!!!! They didn't want to fix it yet. 2023 Please hurry the hell up!


----------



## Tango

Guy wonders why his tub gurgles when draining the sink and vice versa...


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> *Summer of 2023 can't come fast enough!!!!! Hurry!*
> 
> 
> This morning....leaking shower, previous owner made a pan for his DIY install, where did the little white pan go? Straight across the room into the wall where it drips and rotted stuff below. Cross fingers my fix works because the ceiling and ducts have to go to get access. Home inspector said it was all clear, another recommended inspector from their RE agent.
> 
> Same house pool pipes and glue for the kitchen drain!!!!! They didn't want to fix it yet. 2023 Please hurry the hell up!
> 
> View attachment 132394
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132395
> 
> 
> View attachment 132396
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132397
> 
> 
> View attachment 132398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132399


They needed to be blocked lolololo


----------



## Tango

sparky said:


> They needed to be blocked lolololo


No whining from these guys, they wanted me to change the shower handle, they changed their mind when I told them it's not only a handle but the valve inside the wall. They thought it was like just pulling it out from the trim! I get that a lot.


----------



## Tango

So this gang of morons( a franchise) who aren't even plumbers charged $150 to give a quote of $6000 for a second floor leak and unspecified work but included putting a bunch of holes here and there in the walls and ceiling. So she called me, turned it out it was just a loosened handheld. Told them to buy stain paint for the ceiling.


----------



## Sstratton6175

Tango said:


> So this gang of morons( a franchise) who aren't even plumbers charged $150 to give a quote of $6000 for a second floor leak and unspecified work but included putting a bunch of holes here and there in the walls and ceiling. So she called me, turned it out it was just a loosened handheld. Told them to buy stain paint for the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132410


I hope you told them you could do it for $4000.00 they’d save a bundle 😂


----------



## Tango

Sstratton6175 said:


> I hope you told them you could do it for $4000.00 they’d save a bundle 😂


The diverter was also seized, gave her a price to replace the faucet, she wants to reno the entire thing instead.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

So are they going to you the plumbing part ?


----------



## Tango

MACPLUMB777 said:


> So are they going to you the plumbing part ?


No I guess not. Looks like they'll live with the jammed diverter until they reno the bathroom. I don't do renos.


----------



## Castxblast

One of our apprentices sent me this yesterday....


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Nice. No doubt a teenager lives in that house and tried to flush the evidence. Or else a guy with a nagging wife.


----------



## Tango

Laundry line...


----------



## Tango

Banana drain... Thank you again Mr. Hack it stressed out the elbow and split.


----------



## Tango

Random stuff in my journey.

































Good luck getting the water heater out! both walls gotta go!
















Propane line sitting on the drywall ceiling. I'm happy not to have nicked it!


----------



## Tango

How hacks do drains.














Telephone wire as a supports that's pretty trifty!


----------



## Tango

My preferred customer !













WTF is that, it's wet, get it off me!


----------



## Tango

They tried to drain the water heater overnight but the plastic drain valve was broken and he completely removed the bonnet but leaving the cold water valve on, they were damn lucky it didn't let go, full pressure for 8 hours....The floor was still wet though.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

RTV silicone on a furnace supply line. Leaked like a sieve and the lady complained of bad smells from the air vents and headaches for months.









She also said that her late husband who "could fix anything" had repaired a leak at "a year or so ago." Didn't have the heart to tell her that he nearly killed her.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> Nice. No doubt a teenager lives in that house and tried to flush the evidence. Or else a guy with a nagging wife.


Which post are you referring to?


----------



## OpenSights

Wife took the day off to burn up PTO and decided to take a bath. I guess the city decided to flush the lines. This is after a sediment filter and whole house filter.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

skoronesa said:


> Which post are you referring to?


The Arnold Palmer can pulled back by the drain cleaner.


----------



## skoronesa

Castxblast said:


> One of our apprentices sent me this yesterday....





goeswiththeflow said:


> Nice. No doubt a teenager lives in *that house* and tried to flush the evidence. Or else a guy with a nagging wife.





goeswiththeflow said:


> The Arnold Palmer can pulled back by the drain cleaner.


That's a commercial mop sink built into a floor. 

Did you mean evidence from a homemade bowl? How do you know about that kind of thing? Do you smoke the Devil's lettuce?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Guess I must have been when I looked at the photo. 

Real plumbers don't need to make a bowl in a pinch. They use a small diameter long socket. I was taught that by my first plumbing boss!


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> Guess I must have been when I looked at the photo.
> 
> Real plumbers don't need to make a bowl in a pinch. They use a small diameter long socket. I was taught that by my first plumbing boss!


And you say I'm obsessed with the Devil's Lettuce! 🤣 🌲


----------



## goeswiththeflow

Obsessed can be such a dirty word when used in the wrong context. I prefer the word "familiar".


----------



## Debo22

Um, I think that’s supposed to be a direct vent water heater. I’m not sure what the melted ABS used to go to.


----------



## Debo22

Pressure might be a little high


----------



## DDDave

Debo22 said:


> Um, I think that’s supposed to be a direct vent water heater. I’m not sure what the melted ABS used to go to.
> View attachment 132554
> View attachment 132555
> View attachment 132556


They could have done better pleating the first vent joint off the hat, too. The box stores sell a crimper for it.
Are the two bare spots on the back wall from hanging a tankless, maybe?


----------



## hewhodigsholes

No pics, but the new tenants in the apartment below us drilled through a fire riser while trying to mount a TV. Restoration guys and fire protection company have been here since 3. Might try to sneak some pics tomorrow.


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> No pics, but the new tenants in the apartment below us drilled through a fire riser while trying to mount a TV. Restoration guys and fire protection company have been here since 3. Might try to sneak some pics tomorrow.


Good thing it was the apt BELOW you!!!


----------



## hewhodigsholes

skoronesa said:


> Good thing it was the apt BELOW you!!!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Shadyear

Debo22 said:


> Um, I think that’s supposed to be a direct vent water heater. I’m not sure what the melted ABS used to go to.
> View attachment 132554
> View attachment 132555
> View attachment 132556


That abs is for a oower vented w/h thats why there is a 110 plug behind it


----------



## DDDave

They only want the water heater changed......


----------



## skoronesa

DDDave said:


> View attachment 132663
> 
> 
> They only want the water heater changed......


Is that a giant blob of solder that melted the plastic on the CSST?


----------



## DDDave

DDDave said:


> View attachment 132663
> 
> 
> They only want the water heater changed......


No, seems to be a cross between duct tape, tool dip and JB Weld. It's 'soft' to a fingernail.


----------



## Debo22




----------



## DDDave

It's pex coming out of the sill


----------



## Tango

DDDave said:


> It's pex coming out of the sill


No problem according to sparky!


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> No problem according to sparky!


Exactly,there is absolutely nothing wrong with pex coming out like that as long as it's protected from the concrete and not leaking,NOTHING


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Exactly,there is absolutely nothing wrong with pex coming out like that as long as it's *protected from the concrete* and not leaking,NOTHING


That would require you to sleeve the pex, something you said you don't do.


----------



## Debo22

skoronesa said:


> That would require you to sleeve the pex, something you said you don't do.


He sleeves it when it passes through the concrete 








Little underground on Amish shoe store







www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Debo22

90 year old lady calls and says her toilet is constantly running and the tank won’t fill so her son shut off the angle stop to the toilet. I looked inside and saw the blue hockey puck holding up the flapper.


----------



## OpenSights

Figured out where it went….


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Figured out where it went….
> 
> 
> View attachment 132700


That’ll buff out


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> That’ll buff out


Just a little wd mixed with hydraulic cement…..


----------



## Tango

Vinegar works wonders.


----------



## DDDave

OpenSights said:


> Figured out where it went….
> 
> 
> View attachment 132700


How'd you get it out?lol 
There's another thread on this...


----------



## skoronesa

DDDave said:


> How'd you get it out?lol
> There's another thread on this...


Lubricant, lots of lubricant.

All that brown stuff isn't rust or dirt by the way....


----------



## DDDave

skoronesa said:


> Lubricant, lots of lubricant.
> 
> All that brown stuff isn't rust or dirt by the way....


You've seen the prison documentary where they searched and found a pistol, right? EFFin ouch lol


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> That would require you to sleeve the pex, something you said you don't do.


We sleeve it coming thru the slab only


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> He sleeves it when it passes through the concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little underground on Amish shoe store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plumbingzone.com


Correct


----------



## dhal22




----------



## dhal22

I hope he's in jail tonight.


----------



## Debo22

“I don’t have any hot water pressure”


----------



## hewhodigsholes

dhal22 said:


> View attachment 132931


Slap a red flag and a pair of casters on it, and it'll be fine. 😆

Unless he said "that's not going anywhere" after he tied it down. Sure-fire way to summon the demon Murphy.


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> “I don’t have any hot water pressure”
> View attachment 132935


What is this???


----------



## DDDave

sparky said:


> What is this???


It's a stuck heat trap on a Rheem water heater. A plastic ball with a teat closes the hole under no-flow.


----------



## Debo22

This Positemp was a little deep in the wall and the tile guy barely left any room to work. Trying to get the pin out was tough using needle nose pliers angling it behind the tile. It was like the old game Operation not trying to bump anything to lose the pin. I dropped it once but luckily it landed on the valve and didn’t fall in the wall.


----------



## Logtec

This is a Tango Special:
An accent called and asked for a price to re&re a basin faucet, he said he already has a faucet that he awanted to installed. I was in the area so I went by to quote him.. 

..this is what he wanted installed.

It was worth the laugh.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> This Positemp was a little deep in the wall and the tile guy barely left any room to work. Trying to get the pin out was tough using needle nose pliers angling it behind the tile. It was like the old game Operation not trying to bump anything to lose the pin. I dropped it once but luckily it landed on the valve and didn’t fall in the wall.
> View attachment 132953


Years ago I dropped a copper one in a wall at 3pm on a friday, customer was coming up that night. I was doing a water on for their seasonal home. We had a whole month to turn this house on but the office couldn't get me there any sooner because of bs between managers and dispatcher.

I made a clip from 14awg copper wire and then ordered 3 of each kind for my van.


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> This Positemp was a little deep in the wall and the tile guy barely left any room to work. Trying to get the pin out was tough using needle nose pliers angling it behind the tile. It was like the old game Operation not trying to bump anything to lose the pin. I dropped it once but luckily it landed on the valve and didn’t fall in the wall.
> View attachment 132953


You need some core bits for your angle grinder 😜


----------



## Tango

Logtec said:


> This is a Tango Special:
> An accent called and asked for a price to re&re a basin faucet, he said he already has a faucet that he awanted to installed. I was in the area so I went by to quote him..
> 
> ..this is what he wanted installed.
> 
> It was worth the laugh.


They are all disqualified now. Once in a while I get caught though. If there were a recognition app I'd give them all my money.

Got a call to fix a leak under a lav sink. When I got there he said while you are at it, install this brand new vanity with center drawers and an 8" faucet that probably contains 14 parts. I said no I'm not doing all that now, it's late and you never mentioned this, I came here for a leak and this is a 3 hour minimum job. Dumbass thought it would take less than an hour. Gotta lower and offset the drain in the exterior wall, cut out the baseboards, drill the side of the cabinet and install the nightmare faucet.... I'm charging another trip charge to finish the job and he better not give me trouble.

As I'm driving home I got a crazy bat call, a woman wanted me to install a toilet in the evening thinking it was the same day rate, NO! bla bla bla why why it says you close at 9pm. I'll go but it's double time. Then she became an extreme nut case, she asked 3-4 times why I wanted pictures, according to her it was easy, the center was 9", the thing had brackets with something with another something??? Why would a plumber have issues installing this something that's something with a piece? WTF???

She became so obnoxious mouthing off and wouldn't listen and kept nagging. She kept this nonsense for 7 minutes! I knew I had to remain calm, I don't know what kind of crap she'd go write in a review, I got her to agree to send pics. As soon as she hung up I slammed on the brakes and parked on the side, picked up the phone and blocked the number!

I went home took a large coffee and took a 2 hour furious drive to get that stress out of me. So many insane people it's unbelievable.


----------



## dhal22

Your customer base up there.....................


----------



## Logtec

dhal22 said:


> Your customer base up there.....................


I don’t get many of those type customers, I usually weed them out over the phone. 
Most of my work is word of mouth, so the odd “tire kicker” calling here and there is fine.


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## sparky

DDDave said:


> It's a stuck heat trap on a Rheem water heater. A plastic ball with a teat closes the hole under no-flow.


10-4 I see it after you told me lolololo


----------



## hewhodigsholes

OpenSights said:


> View attachment 132973


This is why you set a water heater pan under the spout while soldering the male.


----------



## chonkie

Water heater pan seems like a pain to use. I just use the box the trim came in, plus don't use too much solder so it doesn't drip.


----------



## Logtec

chonkie said:


> Water heater pan seems like a pain to use. I just use the box the trim came in, plus don't use too much solder so it doesn't drip.


i do the same, did one yesterday, I also have a drop cloth in the tub too.


----------



## OpenSights

I use a drop cloth and a wet rag.


----------



## OpenSights

Got a text from a good customer of mine. She had her kitchen laundry room remodel. The contractor hired a good plumbing company and did the finish himself. She had concerns and wanted my advice. I asked if she bought that crap from ikea. She said he went to menards…. Told her she should drag that contractor out into the street and shoot him.

Probably go and look at it tomorrow. She doesn’t want it fixed until next week.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Shooting is too good for him, file against doing Plumbing without the proper License !!


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Got a text from a good customer of mine. She had her kitchen laundry room remodel. The contractor hired a good plumbing company and did the finish himself. She had concerns and wanted my advice. I asked if she bought that crap from ikea. She said he went to menards…. Told her she should drag that contractor out into the street and shoot him.
> 
> Probably go and look at it tomorrow. She doesn’t want it fixed until next week.
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> View attachment 132994


The ol’ Snappy Trap trick


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ Snappy Trap trick
> View attachment 132995


I’ve never seen one before…..


----------



## OpenSights




----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> View attachment 133020


Photoshop.

Or there's a second one on the other side of the wall. That is probably for use as facial tissue. Remember, it's bathroom tissue, not toilet paper.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Photoshop.
> 
> Or there's a second one on the other side of the wall. That is probably for use as facial tissue. Remember, it's bathroom tissue, not toilet paper.


But you can’t deny the human race is incapable of doing this, can you? My faith in humanity is dwindling.


----------



## Tango

I've worked in a hotel under construction and in some places the toilet was 8 inch from the back of wall, in another room you had to slide your knees under the vanity to sit on the toilet and the paper roll was literally in your lap.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> But you can’t deny the human race is incapable of doing this, can you? My faith in humanity is dwindling.


....


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Got a text from a good customer of mine. She had her kitchen laundry room remodel. The contractor hired a good plumbing company and did the finish himself. She had concerns and wanted my advice. I asked if she bought that crap from ikea. She said he went to menards…. Told her she should drag that contractor out into the street and shoot him.
> 
> Probably go and look at it tomorrow. She doesn’t want it fixed until next week.
> 
> View attachment 132993
> 
> View attachment 132994













If you do it this way you can clean better.

Edit: I forgot to pick up fire caulk, she’s five blocks away, almost always home.


----------



## Debo22

Homeowner tried to clear his kitchen sink drain with this snake, didn’t work


----------



## OpenSights

Code violations at our hotel room…. And General hackery…. Haven’t investigated the tp/wipe over the drain yet…


----------



## Sstratton6175

Went to a call to fix a leak on a 3” copper line today. The pipe was only made into the fitting 1/4”.


----------



## Debo22

This guy used the ol’ stud finder 3000


----------



## sparky

OpenSights said:


> Code violations at our hotel room…. And General hackery…. Haven’t investigated the tp/wipe over the drain yet…
> 
> View attachment 133074
> 
> View attachment 133073
> 
> View attachment 133075
> 
> View attachment 133076


Be careful drug addicts hide needles every


----------



## OpenSights

A friend of mine has to remodel her bathroom because of some water damage. I think I might have posted about it here a while ago. The contractor hasn’t been heard from in about a month and a half. The shower surround tiles started falling and the floor tiles started shifting. Turns out he leveled the floor with grout and used drywall for the surround. The grout still hasn’t set up and some of the tiles didn’t even adhere.


----------



## Tango

OpenSights said:


> A friend of mine has to remodel her bathroom because of some water damage. I think I might have posted about it here a while ago. The contractor hasn’t been heard from in about a month and a half. The shower surround tiles started falling and the floor tiles started shifting. Turns out he leveled the floor with grout and used drywall for the surround. The grout still hasn’t set up and some of the tiles didn’t even adhere.



Welcome to my daily struggle!


----------



## sparky

chonkie said:


> Water heater pan seems like a pain to use. I just use the box the trim came in, plus don't use too much solder so it doesn't drip.


I use 50/50 o spouts,doesn't get so dang hot


----------



## sparky

Debo22 said:


> The ol’ Snappy Trap trick
> View attachment 132995


This looks rather sexual Jerry lololololo


----------



## Debo22

Kustom tankless vent


----------



## Logtec

not sure what this “light switch” does..


----------



## skoronesa

Logtec said:


> not sure what this “light switch” does..
> 
> View attachment 133548


Turns the meter off when they don't want to get billed of course.


----------



## sparky

Logtec said:


> not sure what this “light switch” does..
> 
> View attachment 133548


Flip it and be a hero lololol


----------



## MACPLUMB777




----------



## bayside500_822

why do you insist on double posting these images in two different threads ?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

er yet


bayside500_822 said:


> why do you insist on double posting these images in two different threads ?


So what? If you don't like it move on to other threads that interest you, or post some worthwhile content yourself, if you have anything to contribute. This guy posts more interesting stuff in a day than you have the entire time you've been here, so put up or shut up. Better yet, phuck off.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

And what kind of guy finds fault with a post that supports cancer patients anyway?


----------



## Tango

goeswiththeflow said:


> er yet
> So what? If you don't like it move on to other threads that interest you, or post some worthwhile content yourself, if you have anything to contribute. This guy posts more interesting stuff in a day than you have the entire time you've been here, so put up or shut up. Better yet, phuck off.


2. *Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on PlumbingZone.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name-calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. Harassment will not be tolerated in this community.*

2a. Users shall not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action, users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via private *conversation* (message).










PlumbingZone.com Rules


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER




----------



## Debo22

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 133820


Umm, this is the show your work thread. If you didn’t install that, which I hope is the case that picture belongs in the winners thread









Winners*


not sure what this “light switch” does.. Turns the meter off when they don't want to get billed of course.




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Debo22 said:


> Umm, this is the show your work thread. If you didn’t install that, which I hope is the case that picture belongs in the winners thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winners*
> 
> 
> not sure what this “light switch” does.. Turns the meter off when they don't want to get billed of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plumbingzone.com


That might be at his house. The cobblers kids go without shoes type deal 🤪


----------



## Debo22

Just put on enough Teflon tape and it will work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That might be at his house. The cobblers kids go without shoes type deal 🤪


no, not my house. i do have an rur98i in my attic though. we can do that kinda sh1t in fl. Whats most confusing about that tankless to me is that A, provided there is enough make up air in whatever dungeon that thing is installed in, it could, well, i mean it could possibly work just fine, and 2, the coupling on the exhaust port, i dont understand how they installed that that way with out some serious modifications to the exhaust port. Either way its a hack job. probably been that way for years, no trouble codes, probably called some shmuck to service it and it was a nice surprise. A friend of mine sent that to me, someone sent to him, orgin unknown.

BTW, what is a "cobbler" and why do their kids have no shoes?


----------



## goeswiththeflow

> BTW, what is a "cobbler" and why do their kids have no shoes?


OMG, I hope you are kidding. A cobbler is kind of like a tinker, or a TV repairman.


----------



## chonkie

goeswiththeflow said:


> OMG, I hope you are kidding. A cobbler is kind of like a tinker, or a TV repairman.


I hope you're kidding. A cobbler is a person that makes and repairs shoes or a type of dessert.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

goeswiththeflow said:


> OMG, I hope you are kidding. A cobbler is kind of like a tinker, or a TV repairman.


And what part of the country is “cobbler” known in? As of 42yrs on this planet I’ve never heard it before.


----------



## chonkie

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> And what part of the country is “cobbler” known in? As of 42yrs on this planet I’ve never heard it before.


Man you're missing out if you've never had a good peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

chonkie said:


> Man you're missing out if you've never had a good peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


But why do their kids have no shoes? I mean kids need shoes. That sh!t ain’t right.


----------



## goeswiththeflow

A cobbler was a guy who used to repair and make shoes. They don't have em anymore since no one repairs shoes nowadays and they are all made in factories. The joke referred to a tradesman who does work for others, yet never gets around to fixing things at his own house. I have a day's worth of work that I need to get done at mine that I keep putting off.


----------



## skoronesa

goeswiththeflow said:


> A cobbler was a guy who used to repair and make shoes. They don't have em anymore since no one repairs shoes nowadays and they are all made in factories. The joke referred to a tradesman who does work for others, yet never gets around to fixing things at his own house. I have a day's worth of work that I need to get done at mine that I keep putting off.


There are still people who make and repair shoes for a living. There is a shoe store a couple towns over from me that repair shoes. Also, I went to a mall a couple months ago and there was a shoe repair place. Shop was only a 10'x20' hole in the wall, counter/work bench along the open wall. Guy was very busy and it wasn't just some hipster startup.

Horse riding boots, like saddles, are often a very custom fit. Just like tailored suits, it may be less common now, but they are still around.


----------



## Logtec

goeswiththeflow said:


> A cobbler was a guy who used to repair and make shoes. They don't have em anymore since no one repairs shoes nowadays and they are all made in factories. The joke referred to a tradesman who does work for others, yet never gets around to fixing things at his own house. I have a day's worth of work that I need to get done at mine that I keep putting off.


 
my kitchen sink was plugged for about a week before my GF lost her sh!t on me..
I told her to call a plumber as I walked out the door, then my phone rang she was pretty p!ssed..


----------



## Debo22

Logtec said:


> my kitchen sink was plugged for about a week before my GF lost her sh!t on me..
> I told her to call a plumber as I walked out the door, then my phone rang she was pretty p!ssed..


The cobblers kids have no shoes


----------



## OpenSights

Debo22 said:


> The cobblers kids have no shoes


My toilet is held down by one bolt. The subfloor needs to be replaced. No leaks.


----------



## Logtec

OpenSights said:


> My toilet is held down by one bolt. The subfloor needs to be replaced. No leaks.


My basement was finished by a DIYer/hack, before I bought the place:

-The kitchen sink drain has a cheap AAV under the sink(hahah), then it goes from 1-1/2” ABS to an 1-1/4” copper Ty into the wall.

-the bathroom basin dumps directly into the top of the floor drain… (the cat loves when the sink is draining, she hunkers down at the floor drain and bats at it..)

- the “sh!tty- shower stall’s” drain- is hacked down to 1-1/4” copper then drops/fits into an 1-1/2” fixture drain, so if/when the shower Backs up it flood the basement bathroom.

-Water service (has been upgraded) is 3/4”(copper) coming in, goes thru the main valve and meter, but then reduced to 1/2” copper..

So I’m a super cobbler- But I’m at the point of do I renovate, move out and rent or sell.
my daughter has moved out and bought a house on the east coast.
(why do I need a 4 bdrm 2 bath home,?)

I now hate this area, it has gone to sh!t.

when ever an old timer dies off or moves out- the houses are bought up by foreign investors then become dumps and/or rentals (for foreign exchange students/people) who have ZERO pride of ownership. They have lowered the property value by 10+ %, why do I bother to mow my lawn, clean my window, plant/grow flowers etc???
Their lawns and weeds are 2’-3’ high, the gardens are overgrown, garbage is all over the property, 4 cars in the driveway and 2 parked on the lawn. Fitted sheets hung in the windows are curtains, broken windows and screen doors…When I call the city, they do NOTHING- ever- my tax dollars hard at work. 

It’s living in a million dollar+ trailer park.


----------



## OpenSights

Logtec said:


> My basement was finished by a DIYer/hack, before I bought the place:
> 
> -The kitchen sink drain has a cheap AAV under the sink(hahah), then it goes from 1-1/2” ABS to an 1-1/4” copper Ty into the wall.
> 
> -the bathroom basin dumps directly into the top of the floor drain… (the cat loves when the sink is draining, she hunkers down at the floor drain and bats at it..)
> 
> - the “sh!tty- shower stall’s” drain- is hacked down to 1-1/4” copper then drops/fits into an 1-1/2” fixture drain, so if/when the shower Backs up it flood the basement bathroom.
> 
> -Water service (has been upgraded) is 3/4”(copper) coming in, goes thru the main valve and meter, but then reduced to 1/2” copper..
> 
> So I’m a super cobbler- But I’m at the point of do I renovate, move out and rent or sell.
> my daughter has moved out and bought a house on the east coast.
> (why do I need a 4 bdrm 2 bath home,?)
> 
> I now hate this area, it has gone to sh!t.
> 
> when ever an old timer dies off or moves out- the houses are bought up by foreign investors then become dumps and/or rentals (for foreign exchange students/people) who have ZERO pride of ownership. They have lowered the property value by 10+ %, why do I bother to mow my lawn, clean my window, plant/grow flowers etc???
> Their lawns and weeds are 2’-3’ high, the gardens are overgrown, garbage is all over the property, 4 cars in the driveway and 2 parked on the lawn. Fitted sheets hung in the windows are curtains, broken windows and screen doors…When I call the city, they do NOTHING- ever- my tax dollars hard at work.
> 
> It’s living in a million dollar+ trailer park.


Cheese and rice! Thought I’d come back with some pics of my plumbing. You have me beat! Remember, 1 1/4 cu is really 1 1/2. Yeah, don’t rent! Trust me! You know how renters are!


----------



## Logtec

OpenSights said:


> Cheese and rice! Thought I’d come back with some pics of my plumbing. You have me beat! Remember, 1 1/4 cu is really 1 1/2. Yeah, don’t rent! Trust me! You know how renters are!


Yep, renters..


----------



## spamispeople




----------



## spamispeople




----------



## Logtec

spamispeople said:


> View attachment 134441
> View attachment 134442


Sweet, you should post this in the “show your work” thread!


----------



## spamispeople

Must've been short on 4" pipe I guess.


----------



## spamispeople




----------



## Debo22

Give my number to every GC? GTFO


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

I usually reply back with a big F You Buddy🤣

Makes me feel gangster 🤡


----------



## sparky

spamispeople said:


> Must've been short on 4" pipe I guess.
> View attachment 134662


It's called the "ole throttle technique" lololololo, it creates a suction as it throttles thru the restriction


----------



## OpenSights

California hose bib. Just under 5 minutes.


----------



## OldNelly

OpenSights said:


> California hose bib. Just under 5 minutes.


WTF?


----------



## OpenSights

OldNelly said:


> WTF?


I can see an off gird hack…


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

OpenSights said:


> I can see an off gird hack…


Off grid hacks I’ve developed.

You can expand pieces of Pex A to make garden hose repair clamps that won’t cut your hands like stainless can. 

You can use a spent 556 cartridge case and a brass ferrule with nut to plug off a 3/8 fixture stop valve.


----------



## OldNelly

OpenSights said:


> I can see an off gird hack…


Fair point.


----------



## OpenSights

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Off grid hacks I’ve developed.
> 
> You can expand pieces of Pex A to make garden hose repair clamps that won’t cut your hands like stainless can.
> 
> You can use a spent 556 cartridge case and a brass ferrule with nut to plug off a 3/8 fixture stop valve.


I once saw a pop up rod replaced with a marble. Judging by the buildup on the inside, it was there for years with no leaks. The crazy hacks we see!


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> I once saw a pop up rod replaced with a marble. Judging by the buildup on the inside, it was there for years with no leaks. The crazy hacks we see!


I once saw a pop-up rod replaced with a torch head


----------



## OpenSights

Cross threaded AF!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Debo22 said:


> I once saw a pop-up rod replaced with a torch head
> View attachment 135047


Meths a hellava drug


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Debo22 said:


> I once saw a pop-up rod replaced with a torch head
> View attachment 135047


Why do you guys dope the threads on your trap assemblies? you know its absolutely useless and does nothing at all.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Why do you guys dope the threads on your trap assemblies? you know its absolutely useless and does nothing at all.


Probably lubrication. Prevents false tights and wastes pipe dope 🤡


----------



## Debo22

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Why do you guys dope the threads on your trap assemblies? you know its absolutely useless and does nothing at all.


Pipe dope is like Frank’s Hot sauce, I put that sh!t on everything!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

^^^ puts dope and teflon on 1/2" lavatory connections. Puts dope and teflon on water heater flex connectors. Puts dope, and some wild asss way teflon also, on toilet tank to bowl gaskets. Not all heros wear capes.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Some heroes use pipe dope then tape then more dope.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Some heroes use pipe dope then tape then more dope.


My PM at our large job does that. drives me crazy. doesnt leak though. ill give him that. They're installing a lot of 4-2" ball valves, some stainless, brass, pvc. Really like the Banjo brand pvc threaded valves. they turn like butter.


----------



## Debo22

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ^^^ puts dope and teflon on 1/2" lavatory connections. Puts dope and teflon on water heater flex connectors. Puts dope, and some wild asss way teflon also, on toilet tank to bowl gaskets. Not all heros wear capes.


You forgot dope on pop up assemblies. I didn’t say I put Teflon tape on everything.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Debo22 said:


> You forgot dope on pop up assemblies. I didn’t say I put Teflon tape on everything.


i put it on the top side of the rubber where it meets the sink.


----------



## Debo22

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i put it on the top side of the rubber where it meets the sink.


Me too, and a little on the threads.


----------



## OpenSights

Tape then dope. Dope, tape and dope again is too messy. I use blue monster and you get it all over your hands, it looks like you gave Pappa Smirf a good time.


----------



## Debo22

OpenSights said:


> Tape then dope. Dope, tape and dope again is too messy. I use blue monster and you get it all over your hands, it looks like you gave Pappa Smirf a good time.


I prefer Smurfette but you do you


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My PM at our large job does that. drives me crazy. doesnt leak though. ill give him that. They're installing a lot of 4-2" ball valves, some stainless, brass, pvc. Really like the Banjo brand pvc threaded valves. they turn like butter.


You can only put so much material between the root and crest. That’s what I tell all the girls


----------



## skoronesa

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i put it on the top side of the rubber where it meets the sink.


That's called the "Mack Gasket".


----------



## sparky

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can only put so much material between the root and crest. That’s what I tell all the girls


Root crest major and pitch lololololo


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Got a cracked diaphragm cover and no replacement? Just putty it!










Sad part is I think one of our techs did this in desperate attempt to get it to stop leaking. Supply house is 5 mins down the road...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

hewhodigsholes said:


> Got a cracked diaphragm cover and no replacement? Just putty it!
> 
> View attachment 135159
> 
> 
> Sad part is I think one of our techs did this in desperate attempt to get it to stop leaking. Supply house is 5 mins down the road...


That should be his last day.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That should be his last day.


Last day running a truck for sure.

If I was running our service department, half the truck leads would get busted back down to helper. Lack of training and technical knowledge is a huge problem here. They're not bad guys or lazy, nobody has taken the time to teach them and they don't know where to start on teaching themselves.


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Got a cracked diaphragm cover and no replacement? Just putty it!
> 
> View attachment 135159
> 
> 
> Sad part is I think one of our techs did this in desperate attempt to get it to stop leaking. Supply house is 5 mins down the road...


I had a cracked one the other day that for the life of me I couldn't see the crack. I was there a few weeks prior for it running, replaced the innards and it was good. Went back last week for a couple others and they said this one would sometimes flush itself since I had been there last.

I changed the innards again because the diaphragm had some weird clearish/black gouk, only a little though. Town's been workin on the waterlines so not a surprise. I get it all assembled and flush it several times, seems good. Flush it once more for giggles and a couple drops come out of the top. Open it up and there's water above the cap. I inspected everything, reassembled it, cranked the top on a little tougher and again, five or so flushes and it leaked!

I replaced that A-71 top cap and everything was good. I checked it several times in between fixing the other valves. I think it was slowly relieving pressure from above the diaphragm which would then cause it to flush. Still never found that pinhole, flexed it, tried a light, nothing. The bottom edge was smooth so I don't think it was leaking out the rim. With water between the top caps it had to have had a crack.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

skoronesa said:


> I had a cracked one the other day that for the life of me I couldn't see the crack. I was there a few weeks prior for it running, replaced the innards and it was good. Went back last week for a couple others and they said this one would sometimes flush itself since I had been there last.
> 
> I changed the innards again because the diaphragm had some weird clearish/black gouk, only a little though. Town's been workin on the waterlines so not a surprise. I get it all assembled and flush it several times, seems good. Flush it once more for giggles and a couple drops come out of the top. Open it up and there's water above the cap. I inspected everything, reassembled it, cranked the top on a little tougher and again, five or so flushes and it leaked!
> 
> I replaced that A-71 top cap and everything was good. I checked it several times in between fixing the other valves. I think it was slowly relieving pressure from above the diaphragm which would then cause it to flush. Still never found that pinhole, flexed it, tried a light, nothing. The bottom edge was smooth so I don't think it was leaking out the rim. With water between the top caps it had to have had a crack.


I’ve had similar experiences and have started replacing the cap when working on them.

Got tired of the call back on that 1 in 50 that’s cracked.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

hewhodigsholes said:


> Got a cracked diaphragm cover and no replacement? Just putty it!
> 
> View attachment 135159
> 
> 
> Sad part is I think one of our techs did this in desperate attempt to get it to stop leaking. Supply house is 5 mins down the road...


You’re suppose to use wax dumbasss. What is with that guy? Send him
Packin.


----------



## sparky

hewhodigsholes said:


> Got a cracked diaphragm cover and no replacement? Just putty it!
> 
> View attachment 135159
> 
> 
> Sad part is I think one of our techs did this in desperate attempt to get it to stop leaking. Supply house is 5 mins down the road...


He should have used hydraulic cement and he would have been a hero


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> I had a cracked one the other day that for the life of me I couldn't see the crack. I was there a few weeks prior for it running, replaced the innards and it was good. Went back last week for a couple others and they said this one would sometimes flush itself since I had been there last.
> 
> I changed the innards again because the diaphragm had some weird clearish/black gouk, only a little though. Town's been workin on the waterlines so not a surprise. I get it all assembled and flush it several times, seems good. Flush it once more for giggles and a couple drops come out of the top. Open it up and there's water above the cap. I inspected everything, reassembled it, cranked the top on a little tougher and again, five or so flushes and it leaked!
> 
> I replaced that A-71 top cap and everything was good. I checked it several times in between fixing the other valves. I think it was slowly relieving pressure from above the diaphragm which would then cause it to flush. Still never found that pinhole, flexed it, tried a light, nothing. The bottom edge was smooth so I don't think it was leaking out the rim. With water between the top caps it had to have had a crack.


The flux capacitor was broken


----------



## Debo22

I see so many of these water heater vent pipes coming out of the outdoor metal closets


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Debo22 said:


> I see so many of these water heater vent pipes coming out of the outdoor metal closets
> View attachment 135254


Same here, except it’s a wooden shack


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Just came across one of your side jobs Terry. You know pex doesn’t bond to cpvc right? The real winner on this install is the pvc threaded coupling on the tub spout.


----------



## chonkie

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135270
> 
> View attachment 135269
> 
> View attachment 135268
> 
> Just came across one of your side jobs Terry. You know pex doesn’t bond to cpvc right? The real winner on this install is the pvc threaded coupling on the tub spout.


🤮


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135270
> 
> View attachment 135269
> 
> View attachment 135268
> 
> Just came across one of your side jobs Terry. You know pex doesn’t bond to cpvc right? The real winner on this install is the pvc threaded coupling on the tub spout.


Why you try to hurt my feeling ? It lasted over a year.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Why you try to hurt my feeling ? It lasted over a year.


No, No it didnt. they just bought the house a few months ago. That screams DIY. I've seen a lot of handyman work, and that is far beyond.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No, No it didnt. they just bought the house a few months ago. That screams DIY. I've seen a lot of handyman work, and that is far beyond.


Settle down Rocky, thats gravy work. Get it while you can


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Settle down Rocky, thats gravy work. I love it


not the big fish i go after but we'll take it to keep the help busy.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> not the big fish i go after but we'll take it to keep the help busy.


Pennies make a dollar. I learned that when I was 3


----------



## skoronesa

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pennies make a dollar. I learned that when I was 3


You also learned your boogers taste good ,☝👃😋


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

skoronesa said:


> You also learned your boogers taste good ,☝👃😋


I never did things like that. I had good parents and I was a quick learner. Very mechanically inclined at a very young age.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Remodel I looked at earlier today. No burst washing machine hoses for the win.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

I hook up temporary water heaters for people like that. Converted the heater to 120v 1500 watt element. I use brass adapters to go from 3/4 pipe to hose thread. 

Easy to slide it into a washing machine connection and get hot water easy…..


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Couple it up boys!


----------



## Sstratton6175

hewhodigsholes said:


> Couple it up boys!
> 
> View attachment 135505


Why bust out the threader when you saved all those thread protectors from the last job?


----------



## dhal22

What are those thread protectors for anyway............? Idiots....


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Sstratton6175 said:


> Why bust out the threader when you saved all those thread protectors from the last job?


"Now listen here. Boss says no more trips to the supply house today, and I ain't coming back next week. Get er done with what we got on the truck!"

- project lead on Friday afternoon


----------



## PlumberPhil

Accordion tubular ftw😎


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

I only did that because of the drawer.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Damn. Those are thread protectors. Wow.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter

Someone took the advice on the service calls thread and got a nipple caddie. I don’t think the point hit home quite the right way tho…


----------



## Debo22

PlumberPhil said:


> Accordion tubular ftw😎


Hold my beer


----------



## Debo22

dhal22 said:


> What are those thread protectors for anyway............? Idiots....


I don’t think those are thread protectors. I think those are couplings used to hold 10’ sticks together during transport


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Debo22 said:


> Hold my beer
> View attachment 135515
> View attachment 135516


Damn. Don’t cut the stub out and re do the trap adapter. Who’s got time for that?


----------



## skoronesa

Debo22 said:


> I don’t think those are thread protectors. I think those are couplings used to hold 10’ sticks together during transport


We call them thread protectors and the 21'ers have them on one end too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

skoronesa said:


> We call them thread protectors and the 21'ers have them on one end too.


I concur. I always worry about one coming off driving down the highway and bouncing off the road and busting someone’s windshield.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I concur. I always worry about one coming off driving down the highway and bouncing off the road and busting someone’s windshield.


That’s why I haven’t bought a piece of black iron or galvy in 20 yrs. I’m scared of the thread protectors falling off. 

It’s all copper now breh. I braze or flare. The younger kids use the gas press fittings.


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Debo22 said:


> Hold my beer
> View attachment 135515
> View attachment 135516


More like hold my meth pipe


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

hewhodigsholes said:


> More like hold my meth pipe


More like hold my weenie and my meth pipe.


----------



## Debo22

A bit wild with the teflon


----------



## PlumberPhil

Debo22 said:


> A bit wild with the teflon
> View attachment 135671


Just.....wtf🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️see it all the time smh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Debo22 said:


> A bit wild with the teflon
> View attachment 135671


I dont see anything at all on that replacement cut off valve. Even on the flared fitting FTW. Load em them tools boys, cause we is outta here...............


----------



## Debo22

Debo22 said:


> Hold my beer
> View attachment 135515
> View attachment 135516


I forgot to post the repair. It’s the best I could come up with. What do you think?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

I probably would’ve cut the pipe off coming out of the wall and installed a sch40 trap.


----------



## OpenSights

SMH! If you left it like it was you would have a guaranteed drain call every three months! Didn’t you learn anything from the story about the goose and the golden egg?


----------



## Debo22

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I probably would’ve cut the pipe off coming out of the wall and installed a sch40 trap.


It’s no Taj Mahal there


----------



## Shadyear

Debo22 said:


> It’s no Taj Mahal there
> View attachment 135822


With the acordion trap I expected no less I bet there was packing tape on the faucet too


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

Debo22 said:


> It’s no Taj Mahal there
> View attachment 135822


Everyone does things a little different for whatever reason. 

I’ve don’t things crazy ways because that’s all I had on mmy truck

Because I was hungry…..

I was in a hurry to get home.


In a hurry to get out of the nasty mess

People don’t have any money to pay you

So I wasn’t criticizing you ✌


----------



## OpenSights

My kid came across this on the net. Took me a second to figure out wtf! Didn’t see the tee at first….


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter

OpenSights said:


> My kid came across this on the net. Took me a second to figure out wtf! Didn’t see the tee at first….


Kinda nifty. Down and dirty way to abandon the underground supply for $20


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

damn Terry. I know it’s just a gas station bathroom, but you could have cut that kicker the right length.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135968
> 
> 
> damn Terry. I know it’s just a gas station bathroom, but you could have cut that kicker the right length.


It takes talent to do work like that and get paid without having to warranty any of it. 
One of the few advantages of being a crackhead. 

Just dropping pearls of wisdom on you straight from Terrys code book.

You can find that in section 420 of Terrys Plumbing code book.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It takes talent to do work like that and get paid without having to warranty any of it.
> One of the few advantages of being a crackhead.
> 
> Just dropping pearls of wisdom on you straight from Terrys code book.
> 
> You can find that in section 420 of Terrys Plumbing code book.


well it’s holdin strong. Circle K. I think they do all their repairs in house. Talented individuals.


----------



## Debo22

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135968
> 
> 
> damn Terry. I know it’s just a gas station bathroom, but you could have cut that kicker the right length.


They need to use the stick trick like this Mexican restaurant.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks

I’m tired of y’all acting like y’all don’t do stuff like that and that Terrys the only one.


----------



## PlumberPhil

Debo22 said:


> It’s no Taj Mahal there
> View attachment 135822


Ooo we look at dat suhweet tile😎


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter

Debo22 said:


> They need to use the stick trick like this Mexican restaurant.


I really dig the trap wrap on no bursts. Lol no mixing valve but we got trap wrap. And oh yeah you won’t hurt yourself wheelchair guy on the supplies but don’t bump the stick or you’ll get a lap full of lav.


----------



## Nazareth

Cleaning ladies said they had nothing to do with it


----------



## Nazareth

🤔


----------



## hewhodigsholes

Nazareth said:


> 🤔


Maybe he tells your fortune by reading the turd stains in your toilet...


----------



## skoronesa

hewhodigsholes said:


> Maybe he tells your fortune by reading the turd stains in your toilet...


I see curry in your past and the emotional distress of others in your future....


----------



## Nazareth

Guys who set the cabinets and countertops covered the holes below with wood. 

Same job. You think the mismatched tub and surround will be a problem?


----------



## OpenSights

Nazareth said:


> Guys who set the cabinets and countertops covered the holes below with wood.
> 
> Same job. You think the mismatched tub and surround will be a problem?
> 
> View attachment 136346
> 
> View attachment 136345


That’s restoration company quality right there!


----------



## brianpatrick

Well, first we though the “u-bend” was leaking and my husband was able to fix that. But then we found out the valves were leaking. He found some that would work, but I think they’re not the right ones.🥸


----------

